# Die GBZ-Brasilianer Touren



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

Herzlich willkommen im brandneuen Verabredungsthread der GBZ-Brasilianer. 

Da der Hauptthread Bruchsal und Umgebung dank der regen Aktivität von immer mehr Sympathisanten  inzwischen teilweise innerhalb weniger Stunden um mehrere Seiten wächst ist es schwierig geworden dort Touren anzukündigen weil diese in den anderen Beiträgen untergehen.
Deswegen werden Touren und alles was damit direkt zu tun hat (Anmeldungen, Startpunkt, Zeit, ...) ab sofort hier besprochen. Alles andere bleibt bitte nach wie vor in Bruchsal und Umgebung sonst verlagert sich das Problem nur. Dieser Thread hier ist quasi das Schwarze Brett und der andere der Salon in dem man sich bei einem edlen Single Malt zu gepflegter Konversation trifft 

Bei unseren Touren kann eigentlich jeder mitfahren der einigermaßen sicher mit einem MTB umgehen kann. Das Tempo ist eher gemächlich angesetzt, das Ziel ist kein Training sondern zusammen Spaß zu haben. Im Zweifel gibt der/die Langsamste das Tempo vor! Wenn eine Tour doch mal höhere Anforderungen hat wird das vorher angekündigt. Prinzipiell gilt *Helmpflicht*! Dies schon aus Fairness dem jeweiligen Tourguide gegenüber. Der bekommt nämlich richtig Probleme wenn sich während einer Tour jemand verletzt weil er keinen Helm aufhatte. 

Damit genug der einleitenden Worte - Last die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

Dann geh ich mal mit gutem Beispiel vorran 

Wie schon besprochen wollen wir am Sonntag 13.5 ein privates Fahrtechniktraining am Wattkopf machen. Bevor jetzt falsche Erwartungen aufkommen: Keiner von uns ist ausgebildeter Techniktrainer oder etwas in der Art. Wir wollen einfach nur ein oder zwei schwierigere Trails anfahren und dort herumprobieren. Dementsprechend sind die technischen Anforderungen natürlich etwas höher anzusiedeln als bei einer normalen Tour. Das sollte aber niemanden davon abhalten einfach mal mitzukommen. Keine wird gezwungen etwas zu fahren was er nicht will. Aber auch "nur" zuzuschauen kann viel Spaß machen und wer weis, vielleicht traut man sich dann doch mal und merkt, dass es gar nicht so schwer ist.
Die Diskussion im Heimatthread scheint einige verunsichert zu haben. Niemand braucht für das was wir vorhaben Protektoren oder eine besondere Ausrüstung. Aber wenn ich sowieso welche habe nehme ich sie auch mit (werden auch gerne verliehen). Ich fühle mich einfach sicherer und probiere so eher was aus was ich auf einer normalen Tour nicht mache. Es reicht aber vollkommen wenn man am Bike die Sattelstütze etwas versenken kann um in den steilen Stücken mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und Sicherheit zu haben. Das schwierigste Stück kann auch problemlos umfahren werden. 
Und wenn dann jemand dabei ist der mit unserem "Haupttrainingstrail" gar nix anfangen kann können wir ja auch noch zu einem einfacheren Trail fahren, ich bin mir sicher, dass für jeden was dabei ist. Was ist schon das schlimmste was passieren kann? Dass du einen schönen Tag mit netten Leuten in der Natur verbringst, ob du dabei auch noch ein paar klasse Trails fährst ist doch fast nebensächlich 
Hier also die Fakten:

Wann? *Sonntag 13.5*
Startzeit? *11:30 Uhr*
Treffpunkt? *Karlsruhe HBF Südausgang*
Wenn die Wettervorhersage für den Sonntag sich noch verschlechtert kann es auch sein, dass die Tour abgesagt werden muss. Momentan sieht es aber gut aus.

Die Startzeit ist noch diskutierbar. Wenn also jemand mit will aber um 11:00 nicht kann soll er bitte einen Vorschlag machen, ich versuche es dann so vielen wie möglich recht zu machen. Aber mit 8 Uhr Abfahrt braucht mir keiner kommen 
In diesem Thread sollen jetzt wie im Vorwort gesagt bitte nur Anmeldungen oder eben Vorschläge für andere Startzeiten eingetragen werden. Beiträge wie "ich würde ja gern, aber dieses Wochenende kann ich nicht" oder ähnliches bitte nur im Salon () damit es hier übersichtlich bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2007)

Anmeldung. 

Keine Uhrzeitwünsche.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Mai 2007)

dabei


----------



## andi1969 (8. Mai 2007)

Na dann winke ich mal mit beiden Händen*----DABEI----*


----------



## Trailhunter (8. Mai 2007)

*Anmeldung:* 99,9%
*Uhrzeitwunsch:* des Bähnle kommt immer zur halben Stunde (10:32, 11:32 etc.) an


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> *Anmeldung:* 99,9%
> *Uhrzeitwunsch:* des Bähnle kommt immer zur halben Stunde (10:32, 11:32 etc.) an



Ok das ist ein guter Grund. Dann würde ich sagen wer mit dem Auto anreist kommt gegen 11:15, dann sind wir Abfahrtbereit wenn du um 11:32 mit der Bahn aufschlägst.


----------



## marc (9. Mai 2007)

Find ich gut was ihr macht   Sollte es Euch mal in den Süden verschlagen dann biet ich mich als Guide in Freiburg an. Ein Besuch der KA Fraktion steht ja schon seit Jahren aus, aber die Northern Ligths haben wohl das Licht ausgemacht *duckundweg*  

Sorry für offtopic  

Marc


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> (...) Wir wollen einfach nur ein oder zwei schwierigere Trails anfahren und dort herumprobieren.
> (...)
> Und wenn dann jemand dabei ist der mit unserem "Haupttrainingstrail" gar nix anfangen kann können wir ja auch noch zu einem einfacheren Trail fahren, ... (...)



Hallo Eike,

was wir das denn genau? Strommasten-Trail unterer Teil?

Vielleicht schaue ich mal vorbei ...

Grüßle
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

Das werden wir sehen wenn wir da sind. Für mich ist vor allem der 3.(steil) und 4.(querliegender Baumstamm) Abschnitt vom SM-Trail interessant. Ich denke mal wir bleiben eine Weile da bis jeder bedient ist . Wenn dann die Gruppe noch interesse und fitness hat fahren wir einfach noch was anderes an aber eine richtige Tour wird das nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich komme mit Felix direkt zum Treffpunkt Wattkopf/Hedwigsquelle/SM-Trail/GuteHirtenKapelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich komme mit Felix direkt zum Treffpunkt Wattkopf/Hedwigsquelle/SM-Trail/GuteHirtenKapelle.



wie ist ungefähr Zeitlich die  Tour geplant?  immerhin falls es jemand vergessen hat, ist am Sonntag Mamatag


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Wir fahren 9:30 in Durlach los.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wie ist ungefähr Zeitlich die  Tour geplant?  immerhin falls es jemand vergessen hat, ist am Sonntag Mamatag


Achtung, offizielle Termin ist der von Eike ausgeschrieben 11:30 am Bahnhof, ich drehe vorher mit Dirk ne Powerrunde und treffen Euch dann zum geplanten Techniktraining.


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wie ist ungefähr Zeitlich die  Tour geplant?  immerhin falls es jemand vergessen hat, ist am Sonntag Mamatag



Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, aber von mir aus ist es kein Problem wenn jemand früher wieder los will, der Weg zurück ist ja nicht schwer zu finden. Ist hierzulande an Muttertag echt Programm? Bei uns gabs sowas nie.


----------



## Trailhunter (11. Mai 2007)

Wettervorhersage für Sonntag.
Nachdem der Höhenmesser nach oben klettert müßte das Wetter eigentlich schlechter werden, aber es sind ja noch über 48 Stunden bis dahin.


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2007)

Die Wettervorhersagen gehen zur Zeit von Schwülwarm mit einzelnen Schauern/Gewittern am Nachmittag aus. Mal sehen was morgen angekündigt wird. Wenns nur ein bischen regnet ist es ja kein Drama, im Wald kommt da eh erstmal nix durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schpeschelaisd (11. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Also für mich fällt Sonntag flach... Eben wegen Muttertag....  Könnte vielleicht so gegen 15 Uhr... Aber das ist dann wohl zu spät.
Bisschen Technik üben wäre ja schon interessant


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2007)

hat sich erledigt. Wollte vorschlagen die Tour eventuell auf Samstag vorzuverlegen aber die Wettervorhersagen für morgen sind deutlich schlechter als für Sonntag also lassen wir es dabei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo, steht 11.30 Südeingang HBF noch?

Musste Felix leider absagen, für Vortour. Werd zum Treffpunkt kommen. Bis dann. Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Musste Felix leider absagen, für Vortour.


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo, steht 11.30 Südeingang HBF noch?
> 
> Musste Felix leider absagen, für Vortour. Werd zum Treffpunkt kommen. Bis dann. Gruss Dirk.



Aber höchstverfreilich. Oh je das wird ja ein Lazarettausflug


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber höchstverfreilich. Oh je das wird ja ein Lazarettausflug



Wieso Lazarettausflug? Hat es Dich erwischt?

Ich bin fit. Muss nur leider vorher meine Erzeuger wo hinfahren und kann deshalb erst zum Bahnhof kommen.


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Ahso da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich dachte schon dich hätte es auch irgendwie erwischt, ich hab zur Zeit nur ein bischen Heuschnupfen, das schlimmste ist aber wohl schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2007)

Naja, krank werd ich eigentlich meistens nach dem Biken. Oder sollte ich eher das Wort Verletzung benutzen?  

@all Mitfahrer:
Die Digicam nicht vergessen, damit wir Speedy davon überzeugen können, einen Libary-Server zu kaufen.


----------



## Trailhunter (12. Mai 2007)

Jungs, ich sage für morgen ab.
*1.* wäre der erste freie Sonntag seit ca. 3 Wochen mit meiner Familie
*2.* es ist Muttertag - mein Kleiner und ich wollen *Ihr* morgen zeigen daß *Sie* was ganz besonderes ist, denn ihre Freizeitaktivitäten kommen lange nachdem wir unsere schon hatten. 

P.S. Himmelfahrt steht auch vor der Tür


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2007)

... da warens nur noch drei.

@Eike
Wenn wir zwei die einzigen sind, die sich dann am Bahnhof treffen wollen, können wir auch nen Treffpunkt ausmachen, der näher an der Hewigsquelle ist, da ich eh mit dem Auto anreise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Mai 2007)

Dann trefft Euch doch auf dem Wanderparkplatz an der B3 zw. Wolfartsweier und Ettlingen am Hedwigshof. Sagt mir nur rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit ich entsprechend früher an der Quelle bin!!!


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Schade, naja das müssen wir dann wohl mal an einem weniger prominenten Datum wiederholen müssen 

@SPZD3005
Wenn du willst kannst du fast zur Quelle fahren. Von Ettlingen her gibt es einen Parkplatz am Waldrand (müsste der Parkplatz Kaisereiche sein). Die Koordinaten sind  48°56'47.73"N   8°25'14.89"E 
Kurze Anfahrtsbeschreibung: A5 Ausfahrt Ettlingen, Richtung Ettlingen. Nach 1,5km links und dann immer geradeaus bis zum Waldrand (ca 1km). Der Parkplatz ist links. Die Straße die durch den Parklaptz führt geht direkt zur Hewigsquelle.
Lassen wir die Uhrzeit bei 11:30 am Parkplatz?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2007)

Ist das, wenn man vorm Hedwigshof steht auf der rechten Seite? An dem Weg, der zur Quelle hochgeht?

11.30 am Parkplatz ist o.k. Wartet halt auf mich, wenn ich es um nicht ganz schaffe.


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Dann trefft Euch doch auf dem Wanderparkplatz an der B3 zw. Wolfartsweier und Ettlingen am Hedwigshof. Sagt mir nur rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit ich entsprechend früher an der Quelle bin!!!



Meinst du den kleinen am Waldrand vor der Schranke? Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit um die Zeit sollte da noch nicht so viel los sein. Das wäre dann bei  48°57'35.50"N   8°25'52.92"E und sehr einfach über die B3 zu erreichen.

@Dirk
Deine Entscheidung  mir isses recht wurscht. Obwohl eigentlich wär Felix Vorschlag wirklich besser, da komm ich auf der Anfahr eh vorbei.


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Langsam wird schwierig mitzukommen 



SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Ist das, wenn man vorm Hedwigshof steht auf der rechten Seite? An dem Weg, der zur Quelle hochgeht?


Ne auf der anderen Straßenseite, siehe Post vorher. Gib die Koordinaten einfach in Google Earth ein dann siehst du es sofort.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2007)

Kann ich nicht. Ich hab noch einen 15'' Bildschirm. Das Eingabefeld ist außerhalb meines Bildes.  

Aber ich werds finden. Am Hedwigshof wirds soviele Wanderparkplätze schon nicht geben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2007)

Habs in Google Earth gefunden.

Also von Durlach kommend, vorm Hedwigshof auf der rechten Seite. 

Ich werde da sein.

Und ich fahre mit dem Dreckigen Weißen. Und wir werden nur die üblsten Trails rocken und dabei die geilsten Bilder machen.  

Wie sind die Flat-Pedale? Gut zum Biken oder mußt du Dir noch einen Spinner kaufen?


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Habs in Google Earth gefunden.
> 
> Also von Durlach kommend, vorm Hedwigshof auf der rechten Seite.
> 
> Ich werde da sein.


Genau. Mitte runter, zur B3, durch Wolfartsweier und wenn du den Hedwighof siehst rechts und am Waldrand vor der Schranke parken. Ich werd wahrscheinlich schon da sein und dich einwinken 



SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Und ich fahre mit dem Dreckigen Weißen.


Verträgt sich bestimmt mit meinem dreckigen Schwarzen 



SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Flat-Pedale? Gut zum Biken oder mußt du Dir noch einen Spinner kaufen?



Ging richtig gut. Aber was bitte ist ein Spinner am Bike? Ich kenn die Dinger nur von peinlichen, gepimpten amerikanischen Schlitten.


----------



## bluesky (12. Mai 2007)

ich wäre vielleicht auch dabei 

Treffunkt hier um 11.30 Uhr

sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzi84 (12. Mai 2007)

ich würde mich morgen auch an besagtem Parkplatz einfinden, solange es nicht regnet. Fahre ein gelb-schwarzes Gefährt.


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Cool wird ja doch noch richtig voll  
Der Link von Bluesky trifft genau ins Schwarze.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Mai 2007)

Gut, also werde mich um 11:30 Uhr an dem Parkplatz ebenfalls einfinden und dann mit Euch gemeinsam starten, freu mich!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Gut, also werde mich um 11:30 Uhr an dem Parkplatz ebenfalls einfinden und dann mit Euch gemeinsam starten, freu mich!!!
> 
> Gruß Felix



also Gentleman, und wie immer ich komme 3 Min Später


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also Gentleman, und wie immer ich komme 3 Min Später


Aber Du kommst, das wollte ich hören  !!!


----------



## bluesky (13. Mai 2007)

so hier auch nochmal ... scheiss zwei threads 

Erst mal gute Besserung an Dirk ... schön das es dir wieder besser geht!

Der Tag war auf jeden Fall klasse und mal wieder superlustig 

Die Videos und das Gruppenbild hab ich hier mal ins Wiki gestellt aja ... die GPS Daten und ein Google Earth File ebenso:

*http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Wattkopftrails*

Für alle die ein Trikot haben möchten bitte hier mal gucken:

*http://www.northwoodcycling.com/archives/29-Vorschlag-fuer-die-Trikots-Edition-2008.html*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> so hier auch nochmal ... scheiss zwei threads



Och im allgemeinen reicht es im "Stammthread". Hier ist halt besser wenn man sicher sein will, dass wichtiges wie eben Treffpunktänderungen auch von jedem gesehen werden. In diesem Fall ist es aber wirklich gut, dass du es hier auch noch gepostet hast, damit ist die Tour dokumentiert und abgeschlossen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Mai 2007)

Rocker







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2007)

Hey Dirk, schon wieder am tippen  was macht die Schulter?  
Hast du noch mehr Bilder von der Sorte (muss auch nicht unbedingt ich sein )? Dann ab damit zu Speedy damit er was schönes basteln kann.


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2007)

Es ist mal wieder Wochenende 

Für Samstag oder Sonntag (ist noch offen) steht eine kurze aber knackige Tour im Murgtal an. Anreise mit dem Auto oder der Bahn nach Forbach-Langenbrand. Von da aus geht es erstmal über die Strecke vom Langenbrander Bike Session Marathon (nur eine Runde) und dann hoch zum Latschigfelsen (bei ausreichender Puste bis zum Hohloh) und über den Westweg runter nach Forbach.
Fahrtechnisch liegt das etwa auf dem Niveau meiner Wattkopf-Runden, ist aber nicht so steil wie der SM-DH. Konditionell ist die Tour natürlich etwas fordernder weil die Anstiege länger sind. Insgesamt müssten es etwa 30km/1100hm sein aber wie gehabt in ruhigem Tempo.
Wer mitkommen möchte meldet sich bitte hier und gibt ggf. an wenn es an nur an einem Tag geht. Ich habe eine leichte Vorliebe für den Samstag weil da wahrscheinlich weniger Fußgänger unterwegs sind aber wenn jemand nur Sonntag kann ist das auch ok.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Eike (und natürlich auch der Rest der Brasilianer und andere Mitleser),

wie wäre es dann mit Samstag 15:00 Uhr am Ortseingang von Langenbrand?
Ist zwar ein Stück zu fahren von Weingarten aus, aber vielleicht gebe mir den Marathon auch *bg*


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2007)

Die S-Bahn aus Karlsruhe hält stündlich um 12 nach. Ich würde vorschlagen etwas früher zu starten wenn nichts dagegen spricht. Bei etwa 4h für die Tour wird es sonst ziemlich spät bis man wieder zu hause ist. 
Mein Vorschlag ist 13.15-13.30 am nördl. Ortseingang. Da scheint eine Halle mit ziemlich vielen Parkplätzen zu sein. Falls jemand erst später kann ist es auch recht aber wird dann halt hintenraus später.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo Eike,

also gut. Dann bis ca. 13:15 am nördl. Ortseingang von Langenbrand.

Bei der Halle war IMHO früher auch der Start zur legendären Langenbrander Bike-Session.


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2007)

Ist gebongt


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Mai 2007)

So Gentleman,

nachdem Schpeschelaisd und ich uns Stunden/km lang in Karlsruhe herumgequellt haben um endlich ein Kamel zu finden und kaufen, rufen wir zur morgigen (Sonntag) Tour auf.

*Also wir fahren definitiv, wer morgen Lust auf einer Lokalrunde hat,kann sich gern anschliessen..
Ich schlage vor Sonntag 14:00 GBZ..*


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2007)

Da bin ich ziemlich sicher dabei. Die Bahn hält um 13.50 das müsste also perfekt passen.

Für was zum Henker braucht ihr ein Kamel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (19. Mai 2007)

Wahrscheinlich ist es eins mit 2 Höckerli?


----------



## andi1969 (19. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für was zum Henker braucht ihr ein Kamel???



Speedy wollte sich einen Camelback Rucksack besorgen damit er nicht mehr beim Bund um Wasser fragen muss....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2007)

Wie geil. Die haben Dir tatsächlich Wasser geben müssen? Das hätte ich gerne fotografiert fürs Album.


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Wie geil. Die haben Dir tatsächlich Wasser geben müssen? Das hätte ich gerne fotografiert fürs Album.



juupp.. ich hatte Durst wir ein Kamel!
Also beim Soldat an der Schranke gefragt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ob ich vielleicht Wasser haben könnte, der hat dann meine Flasche an seine Kameraden gegeben, die kamen nach ein paar Minuten dann mit der gefüllte Flasche zurück.. unf JA es hat nach Wasser geschmeckt


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da bin ich ziemlich sicher dabei. Die Bahn hält um 13.50 das müsste also perfekt passen. Für was zum Henker braucht ihr ein Kamel???



perfekt, falls irgendwas dazwischen kommt schicke ich Dir mein Handy Nr. per PM..


----------



## andi1969 (20. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *Also wir fahren definitiv, wer morgen Lust auf einer Lokalrunde hat,kann sich gern anschliessen..
> Ich schlage vor Sonntag 14:00 GBZ..*



 alla Guuut dann fahr ich mal wieder mit aber net so schnell Mädels.....


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> alla Guuut dann fahr ich mal wieder mit aber net so schnell Mädels.....



cool!
habe ich schon erwähnt, dass wir die Kartstrecke fahren wollen  

Dran denken, nicht durch die innenstadt fahren, die ist halb gesperrt..


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Mai 2007)

So Jungs, WE steht vor der Tür, was steht an????? Würde gerne mal wieder ne ausgedehnte Tour fahren, Schwarzwald??? Teufelsmühle, Langmartskopftrail  ??? Bin aber auch für alles andere offen, will nur Biken!!!
Gerne auch schon am Morgen/Freitag!!!


----------



## marc (24. Mai 2007)

Alternative
wär das hier. Wir machen auch Touren für JEDE Spielart. Enduro,FR oder einfach NUR Touren. Wär doch mal was anderes,oder  

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. Mai 2007)

Bei mir geht dieses WE nicht viel. Samstag abend bin ich auf einer Party und ich weis noch nicht wann ich am Sonntag wieder zu Hause bin und zu was ich dann fÃ¤hig bin  
Hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt Ã¼ber Wochenende nach Freiburg zu Marc und seiner Truppe zu fahren aber das hier ist mir wichtig.
Bleibt also noch morgen, Samstag (was kurzes nicht zu spÃ¤t) und Montag (gerne lÃ¤nger) Ã¼brig. AuÃerdem war ich heute mal wieder in Remchingen und hab wieder einen Testsattel der natÃ¼rlich auch getestet werden will  
Ich hÃ¤tte da auch was anzubieten. Von Bad Herrenalb Ã¼ber Dobel und Langmartskopftrail zur TeufelsmÃ¼hle. Von da aus Ã¼ber den Hohloh und Westweg nach Forbach. Das wÃ¼rde aber eine An- und Abreise mit der Bahn erfordern oder man muss so fitt sein, von Forbach wieder Ã¼ber den Buckel ins Albtal zu fahren. Ohne RÃ¼ckfahrt mÃ¼ssten das irgendwas um 600-700hm sein. Eine Tageskarte vom KVV kostet 7,80â¬ bzw. 13â¬ fÃ¼r 5 Personen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Mai 2007)

Hört sich super an, aber das ist mir dieses WE definitiv to much, da ich das WE drauf schon non stop mit dem Bike unterwegs sein werde, wg. Langenbrand!!! Was kleineres gerne!!


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was kleineres gerne!!



ich würde gern, aber bei mir entscheidet es sich ziemlich kurzfristig, da ich mit ziemlichen schmerzen an der Schulter kämpfe


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2007)

*Am Sonntag ist noch frei bei mir*, ansonst ausgebucht......sowas wie Rund um Brusel oder so......*Hell on Wheels* Tour oder 7 Hügel bei Ka währe auch mal nett.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich würde gern, aber bei mir entscheidet es sich ziemlich kurzfristig, da ich mit ziemlichen schmerzen an der Schulter kämpfe


Was ein Invalidenhaufen!!!
Tja dann schauen wir mal was das WE so bringt, werde mich dann auch kurzfristig entscheiden. Jeder kann ja mal reinstellen wann und was er startet, dann kann jeder für sich kurzfristig entscheiden ob er mitfährt.


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hell on Wheels*



Watt is datt denn? Seven Hills kenn ich ja (war aber noch nie da) aber Hell on Wheels sagt mir nix und Google spuckt nur Motorradclubs und HeavyMetal-Bands aus 
Ich glaub Seven Hills lohnt sich nur mit einem Dreckspringrad oder BMX, wenn es das überhaupt noch gibt, hab schon lang nix mehr von gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Watt is datt denn? Seven Hills kenn ich ja (war aber noch nie da) aber Hell on Wheels sagt mir nix und Google spuckt nur Motorradclubs und HeavyMetal-Bands aus
> Ich glaub Seven Hills lohnt sich nur mit einem Dreckspringrad oder BMX, wenn es das überhaupt noch gibt, hab schon lang nix mehr von gehört.



Hell on Wheels ist meine Tour nach Odenheim(die mit dem Achterbahntrail) weil halt 60km geben, das war die Hölle......


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte auch nochwas hier in der Gegend anzubieten. In etwa
- Wattkopf
- Spessart/Schöllbronn
- evt. Toter-Mann
- Mossalbtal 
- Völkersbach
- Malsch
- Saumweg nach Ettlingen
Wieviel km/hm das werden hängt davon ab wie man die Route genau anlegt.


----------



## Trailhunter (25. Mai 2007)

Bei mir geht es definitiv erst ab Sonntag Nachmittag und da dann eher als Feierabendrunde im GA-Bereich (RR bevorzugt, aber kein muß).
Am Montag würde ich auch gern im GA-Bereich radeln und mehr Km als Hm fressen wollen zumal das Wetter wohl net so der Renner wird.


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2007)

Oha ab morgen mittag siehts in der Wettervorhersage in der Tat sehr mau aus. Da wirds bei mir wohl nur eine kleine Feierabendrunde heute und höchstens was spontanes in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## rinsewind (25. Mai 2007)

ich waer morgen nachmittag dabei eike. aber bitte net mehr als 40 km, ich hab grad meine knie probleme los, da will ichs net gleich wieder kaputt machen (gestern das erste mal 35 km ohne irgendwelche schmerzen danach, aber wohl auch dank hitze gemuetlich gefahren)

marco


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2007)

Morgen gehts bei mir nur spätestens ab 14 Uhr ne kleine Hausrunde, also ein oder zweimal den Wattkof hoch und runter. Abends geh ich weg und bis dahin will ich nicht total kaputt sein 
Aber wenn du Lust hast nach Ka zu kommen und dir den Wattkopf anzuschauen kannst du gerne mitkommen (wenn das Wetter mitmacht, bei Regen fahr ich nicht).


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was ein Invalidenhaufen!!!



auch Du mein Sohn Brutus, früher oder später ist jeder dran


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> auch Du Brutus mein Sohn, Brutus, früher oder später ist jeder dran


Jajaja, *SPÄTER *


----------



## rinsewind (25. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Morgen gehts bei mir nur spätestens ab 14 Uhr ne kleine Hausrunde, also ein oder zweimal den Wattkof hoch und runter. Abends geh ich weg und bis dahin will ich nicht total kaputt sein
> Aber wenn du Lust hast nach Ka zu kommen und dir den Wattkopf anzuschauen kannst du gerne mitkommen (wenn das Wetter mitmacht, bei Regen fahr ich nicht).



14h wo treffen?


marco


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> 14h wo treffen?
> 
> 
> marco



Da bietet sich wieder der Hauptbahnhof, wie bei den letzten Touren an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (25. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da bietet sich wieder der Hauptbahnhof, wie bei den letzten Touren an.



da war ich nie dabei. da kann man fuer umme parken oder? komm dann mit bus.


marco


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Mai 2007)

Eike evtl. bin ich dann mit dabei, würde mich aber wenn ich mitkomme bei Dir auf dem Handy melden.


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> da war ich nie dabei. da kann man fuer umme parken oder? komm dann mit bus.



Die kostenlosen Parklätze sind links (von der Einfahrt aus gesehen) nach den Bushaltestellen oder am Straßenrand.

@Felix
Klar einfach kurz anrufen oder SMS schicken. Ich melde mich hier morgen nochmal gegen Mittag wenn man sieht was das Wetter macht. Jetzt geh ich mal eine Runde schwitzen bevor das Abendgewitter kommt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2007)

@ Eike
Ich werde nicht mitkommen, schaffe es zeitlich nicht, fahre nachher dann alleine ne Runde. Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## rinsewind (26. Mai 2007)

das wird warm. sind da unterwegs tankstellen oder muss ich den rucksack afziehen ? =)


marco


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2007)

Es gibt am ersten Aufstieg eine Quelle mit Trinkwasser. Da kommen wir aber eigentlich erst am Schluss wieder vorbei. Tankstellen sind da keine, ist schließlich in der Natur


----------



## rinsewind (26. Mai 2007)

wetter haellt ja, ist fast sogar schon zu gut.

ich werd 13h15 (weiss nicht wies mitm stau is)hier losfahren an den hbf karlsruhe und hinten irgendwo parken. ich hab nen roten mazda bus. handy hab ich dabei

bis denn

marco


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2007)

Ich wer schauen, dass ich ein paar Minunten vor Zwei da bin. Falls du unerwartet schnell durchkommst klingel einfach kurz durch.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2007)

War ne schöne Tour mit Euch!!!!  
@ Marco
nächste Mal mit mehr Wasser  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (26. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour mit Euch!!!!
> @ Marco
> nächste Mal mit mehr Wasser  !!!



dann haette ich den rucksack aufziehen muessen, ich bin ja so schon schier uebergekocht.

aber war echt ein spassiges stueck trail. 


bb

marco


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> dann haette ich den rucksack aufziehen muessen



Den er übrigens im Auto liegen hatte 
Ja es ist etwas schade, dass es keine gescheite Verbindung der Wege gibt bei denen die Quelle in der Mitte liegt. Ok wenn man als erstens den SM-DH macht klappt es aber das mach ich halt nicht wenn ich das erste mal mit jemandem unterwegs bin und die Fähigkeiten nicht einschätzen kann. Und außerdem hat man dann das Highlight am Anfang der Tour, da ist der Spannungsbogen kaputt


----------



## rinsewind (26. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Den er übrigens im Auto liegen hatte
> Ja es ist etwas schade, dass es keine gescheite Verbindung der Wege gibt bei denen die Quelle in der Mitte liegt. Ok wenn man als erstens den SM-DH macht klappt es aber das mach ich halt nicht wenn ich das erste mal mit jemandem unterwegs bin und die Fähigkeiten nicht einschätzen kann. Und außerdem hat man dann das Highlight am Anfang der Tour, da ist der Spannungsbogen kaputt




ja den setz ich in der regel lieber meiner freundin auf. die hat 55 kilo, der kann man noch 10kg aufn ruecken schnallen 

will jemand karte mit route und hoehenprofil? dann brauch ich email adresse, is zu gross das gif fuer hier. 


bb

marco


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Mai 2007)

Gibt bilder von heute für die Heimatfront?


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2007)

Am Donnerstag ist Feiertag  Grund genug sich mal wieder aufs Radl zu schwingen (die Wettervorhersage ist bis jetzt gar nicht schlecht). Wenn sich jemand findet biete ich eine Westwegtour ins bzw. im Murgtal an. Die groben Alternativen sind:

Von Bad Herrenalb über die Teufelsmühle zum Hohloh und den Westweg nach Forbach runter. An- und Abfahrt sollte dann mit der Bahn passieren weil sonst am Schluss das Auto im falschen Tal steht 

Start im Murgtal, zum Latschigfelsen und WW nach Forbach. Ist für sich eine sehr kurze Tour, lässt sich aber mit ein paar scharfen Blicken auf die Karte sicher noch ein bischen erweitern

Start in Forbach, auf die Badener Höhe und dann den etwas schwereren Teil des Westwegs nach Forbach zurück. Traumtour!
Die Details und damit km/hm lassen sich ausdiskutieren (zB an einem Stammtisch Mittwoch abend?). In jedem Fall ist aber etwas Trailerfahrung Vorraussetzung. Wer mal mit mir auf einer Wattkopftour war und da Spaß gehabt hat ist hier auch richtig.
Wenn sich für Donnerstag keiner findet oder das Wetter nicht mitmacht ist Sonntag 10.6 der nächste Ausweichtermin.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Details und damit km/hm lassen sich ausdiskutieren (zB an einem Stammtisch Mittwoch abend?).



Austragungsort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2007)

Mittwoch Abend im* Bundschuh* in Untergrombach währe doch ein Vorschlag......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2007)

Damit könnte ich mich anfreunden. Und der Rest?


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich mich anfreunden. Und der Rest?



bin dabei!


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2007)

Oha, hätt ich ja gar nicht mit gerechnet, dass der Vorschlag so schnell auf Zustimmung trifft. Ich hab bis 18Uhr eine Klausur in der Uni, danach bin ich frei  (bis zur nächsten Klausur )


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. Juni 2007)

Tach,

also wenn es nicht viel mehr als 50 km/1.000 hm gibt, dann würde ich gern mal mitfahren. Trailerfahrung? Nuja, bei <http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/tour_1.php> bin ich zumindest nicht auf die Fresse gefallen, reicht das? Im Zweifelsfall dürft ihr mich sterbend im Wald zurück lassen.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jürgen, willkommen in unserem erlauchten Kreis 
Ich denke soviel wird es noch nichtmal werden. Ich hab im letzten Jahr den ersten und dritten Vorschlag zusammen als Tour gefahren, das waren dann ~50km/1600hm also bleibt jede Tour einzeln deutlich darunter. Die Variante 1 hätte etwa 30km/750hm (ohne Rückfahrt nach Bad Herrenalb! Deswegen die Bahnanreise), Nummer 2 ab 450hm aufwärts und Nummer drei etwa 800hm.
Wenn du schon hin und wieder auf Singletrails unterwegs warst kommst du schon durch. Die eine oder andere Stelle schiebst/trägst du dann vielleicht aber mir gings beim ersten mal auch nicht anders.
Der Serpentinentrail vom Wattkopfgipfel nach Ettlingen ist von der Charakteristik dem einfacheren Teil des Westwegs (Hohloh-Forbach) recht ähnlich. Die andere Seite (Badener-Höhe - Forbach) ist im oberen Teil etwas ruppiger aber der größte Teil ist auch recht einfach. Wenn du Mittwoch Abend zum "Stamm"tisch (ist ja der erste) kommst kann ich dir ein paar Bilder zeigen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Eike,

klingt ja alles machbar, wenn es mir zu heftig wir schiebe ich halt ein Stück. Uhrzeit am Mittwoch Abend?


----------



## kermit* (3. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Es gibt am ersten Aufstieg eine Quelle mit Trinkwasser. Da kommen wir aber eigentlich erst am Schluss wieder vorbei. Tankstellen sind da keine, ist schließlich in der Natur



Meinst du wirklich die Hedwigsquelle? Wusste gar nicht, dass das Wasser trinkbar ist!

Wenn ihr mal wieder eine kleine Wattkopfrunde, dann wäre ich dabei (wenn auch schwerere räder mitradeln dürfen...)


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Uhrzeit am Mittwoch Abend?



Das ist noch nicht raus. Wie schauts aus Jungs, 20 Uhr?



kermit* schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich die Hedwigsquelle? Wusste gar nicht, dass das Wasser trinkbar ist!



Es ist kein offizielles Trinkwasser aber viele Karlsruhe fahren da regelmäßig mit 10l Kanistern hin und zapfen Wasser ab, das hätte man inzwischen gehört, wenn da was drin wäre. Vor ein oder zwei Jahren gabs hier auch mal einen Tag des Wassers an dem man Wasserproben einschicken konnte die dann analysiert wurden und das Wasser aus der Hedwigsquelle war dabei wohl unbedenklich.

Wegen einer Wattkopftour schau einfach immer mal wieder rein, hier wird alles angekündigt. Wir nehmen eigentlich alles mit was zwei Räder und keinen Motor hat  Du musst den Bock ja den Berg hochwuchten 



Huch schon wieder eine neue Seite. Die Tourankündigung ist hier


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2007)

Für Donnerstag keine Interessenten? Die Wettervorhersage sieht momentan nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings ist noch bis Freitag die Murgtalbahn zwischen Gernsbach und Gaggenaus gesperrt, die An- und Abreise sollte also besser mit dem Auto passieren was die Variante 1 schon eher ausschließt. Die beiden anderen sind aber auch sehr schöne Touren.
Wie wäre denn die Stimmungslage für Sonntag?
Ich nehm am Mittwoch Abend (20Uhr im Bundschuh/Untergrombach) zum Stammtisch das Notebook mit Bildern und Karten mit da kann man sich das ganze besser vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (5. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für Donnerstag keine Interessenten? Die Wettervorhersage sieht momentan nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings ist noch bis Freitag die Murgtalbahn zwischen Gernsbach und Gaggenaus gesperrt, die An- und Abreise sollte also besser mit dem Auto passieren was die Variante 1 schon eher ausschließt. Die beiden anderen sind aber auch sehr schöne Touren.
> Wie wäre denn die Stimmungslage für Sonntag?
> Ich nehm am Mittwoch Abend (20Uhr im Bundschuh/Untergrombach) zum Stammtisch das Notebook mit Bildern und Karten mit da kann man sich das ganze besser vorstellen.




mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich mit nem kumpel vorbei. ich bin aber zu faul mit der bahn anzureisen. und dann ist die frage wie wir da mit kommen. auf mein kumpel muss ich schon warten, und wenn ich seh was ihr zwei mit mir verzapft habt, frag ich mich ob das sinn macht...

allerdings hab ich mein rad umgetauscht gegen eins mit schlauchlosen reifen, das muss schon mal ausprobiert werden =)




marco


----------



## harzi84 (5. Juni 2007)

mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich morgen mit dabei! Die Donnerstag-Tour klingt interessant, bin aber an ÖPNV gebunden, würde aber auch gesperrte Strecken umfahren können...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2007)

Von Gaggenau nach Gernsbach sind nur etwa 5km aber je nachdem wie man die Verbindung erwischt kann es halt passieren, dass es sehr lange dauert bis wieder eine Bahn kommt.
Das würde mich jetzt aber nicht davon abhalten trotzdem eine Tour im Murgtal am Donnerstag zu machen.
*Wer also am Donnerstag mitfahren will sollte sich bis spätestens morgen ~19Uhr melden oder zum Stammtisch in den Bundschuh nach Untergrombach kommen. Außedem solltest du dazuschreiben welche Variante, vom Albtal ins Murgtal und mit der Bahn zurück oder direkt ins Murgtal.Die endgültige Entscheidung fällt dann Morgen Abend nach dem Stammtisch.*


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2007)

Soderle, es geht morgen ins Murgtal. Treffpunkt ist um 11 beim ZKM, Einfahrt Tiefgarage. Geplant ist die Badener Höhe zu erklimmen und den Westweg nach Forbach runterzufahren. Je nach Bedarf gibts dazu vielleicht noch schmückendes km-Beiwerk.


----------



## rinsewind (7. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Soderle, es geht morgen ins Murgtal. Treffpunkt ist um 11 beim ZKM, Einfahrt Tiefgarage. Geplant ist die Badener Höhe zu erklimmen und den Westweg nach Forbach runterzufahren. Je nach Bedarf gibts dazu vielleicht noch schmückendes km-Beiwerk.



moin =)


wieviel km/hm sind das denn ca? und: seid ihr alle so fit oder bin ich da die einzige bremse?

marco


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2007)

Hy Marco,
zur Höhe und zurück sind es etwa 750hm/22km auf einer einfachen Auffahrt, und nicht am Stück. So bei 2/3 ist man an der Schwarzenbachtalsperre und kann sich erstmal erholen. Je nachdem wie danach das Wetter und die allgemeine Verfassung ist fahren wir vielleicht nochmal zur Talsperre hoch oder auf der anderen Seite zum Latschigfelsen, es ist aber kein Problem nach dem ersten Teil auszusteigen weil ir ja wieder nach Forbach zurückkommen.
Die Fitness von Martin und Jürgen kann ich nicht einschätzen aber Jürgen fährt auch erst seit ein paar Monaten und ich finde wenn du dir das zutraust ist es auch egal wenn wir mal auf der Auffahrt ein paar Minuten warten müssen. Ich will kein Rennen fahren sondern bergab Spaß haben.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Juni 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> und: seid ihr alle so fit oder bin ich da die einzige bremse?



Ich vermute mal, dass ich die Bremse sein werde. Da ich es gestern auch noch verpeilt habe Kaffee einzukaufen muss ich eh aufpassen, dass ich nicht auf dem Rad einschlafe.


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2007)

So ich muss jetzt mal in den Keller, das Radl wieder bergabtauglich machen  Wenn noch kurzfristige Fragen oder Planänderung auftauchen bin ich am ehesten aufm Handy zu erreichen. Bis nachher


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2007)

Oh man, das ist nicht meine Bikewoche. Die Murgtaltour ist für heute erstmal abgesagt. Ich hab mich grad gute 2 Stunden mit meinen Reifen rumgeschlagen. Im Endeffekt hatte ich einen Haufen Schläuche die entweder trotz reichlich Flicken noch nicht dicht waren oder zu kurze Ventile hatten (keine Ahnung wo die herkommen, lagen halt in der Kruschtkiste rum). Bei dem besten Schlauch den ich noch hatte (der wär auch dicht gewesen) hat sich während der Lagerung ein Flicken zusammengefaltet und mit sich selbst verklebt - Müll. 
Ich glaube ich hab jetzt zwei Dichte Laufräder aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht. Ich lass das Rad jetzt mal ein paar Stunden stehen und schau dann nochmal nach. Wenns dicht hält gibts nachher eine Wattkopftour aber da melde ich mich dann nochmal.
Hoffentlich hält das "Glück" nicht bis zum Samstag an  Wahrscheinlich überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass die Vorlaufzeit bis zu einem UST-Laufradsatz gerade drastisch gesunken ist 

Nachtrag: Ich könnte kotzen  :kotz: Der Vorderreifen wo ein neuer Conti-Schlauch drin ist verliert auch wieder Luft. Heute wird das nix mehr mit einer Tour und morgen hol ich den wahrscheinlich letzten Schlauch für das Bike damit ich für Wildbad was habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Oh man, das ist nicht meine Bikewoche. Die Murgtaltour ist für heute erstmal abgesagt. Ich hab mich grad gute 2 Stunden mit meinen Reifen rumgeschlagen. Im Endeffekt hatte ich einen Haufen Schläuche die entweder trotz reichlich Flicken noch nicht dicht waren oder zu kurze Ventile hatten (keine Ahnung wo die herkommen, lagen halt in der Kruschtkiste rum). Bei dem besten Schlauch den ich noch hatte (der wär auch dicht gewesen) hat sich während der Lagerung ein Flicken zusammengefaltet und mit sich selbst verklebt - Müll.
> Ich glaube ich hab jetzt zwei Dichte Laufräder aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht. Ich lass das Rad jetzt mal ein paar Stunden stehen und schau dann nochmal nach. Wenns dicht hält gibts nachher eine Wattkopftour aber da melde ich mich dann nochmal.
> Hoffentlich hält das "Glück" nicht bis zum Samstag an  Wahrscheinlich überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass die Vorlaufzeit bis zu einem UST-Laufradsatz gerade drastisch gesunken ist
> 
> ...



Man man hast Du ein Pech Hast mal die Innenseite nach Fremdkörper abgesucht???Könnt ja sein das noch was drinn steckt


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2007)

Das wär schon der Oberhammer wenn ich mir gleichzeitig zwei Snakebites und noch einen Dorn eingefangen hätte. Aber die Idee ist mir natürlich auch schon gekommen. Vor allem als der Ersatzschlauch hinten auf einmal zwei(!) neue Löcher hatte aber da ist der Mantel absolut sauber. Das Vorderrad schau ich mir morgen nochmal genauer an wenn ich auch wieder einen Schlauch für rein habe. Für heute hab ich die Schnauze sowas von voll und mal einen Tag die Beine hochlegen, lesen und allgemein wenig machen ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für heute hab ich die Schnauze sowas von voll und mal einen Tag die Beine hochlegen, lesen und allgemein wenig machen ist auch ganz nett.



Beileid zu deinem Reifendesaster. Ich bin heute dann noch am Wattkopf und Richtung Rimmelsbacher Hof gefahren. Dabei (hört, hört!) bin ich heute das erste mal diesen Serpentinen Trail gefahren. OK an den Treppen hab ich mein Rad getragen und eine Kurve war mir dann doch zu eng. Mit nem Hardtail zwar etwas holprig aber hat Spaß gemacht. Jetzt wird's Bike geputzt und das Laufrad begutachtet, bitte nicht schon wieder ein Seitenschlag.


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Beileid zu deinem Reifendesaster. Ich bin heute dann noch am Wattkopf und Richtung Rimmelsbacher Hof gefahren. Dabei (hört, hört!) bin ich heute das erste mal diesen Serpentinen Trail gefahren. OK an den Treppen hab ich mein Rad getragen und eine Kurve war mir dann doch zu eng. Mit nem Hardtail zwar etwas holprig aber hat Spaß gemacht. Jetzt wird's Bike geputzt und das Laufrad begutachtet, bitte nicht schon wieder ein Seitenschlag.



Wahrscheinlich die Trail-Linkskurve bei der Bank oder? Die ist auch ein bischen knifflig, frag mal Dirk 
Tut mir leid, dass das mit der Tour nicht geklappt hat aber der schon wieder platte Vorderreifen hat gezeigt, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war. Die Tour wird aber aber definitiv nachgeholt, versprochen.
Wenn ich meinen UST-LRS hab kannst du meinen mal testen und wenn du damit zufrieden bist werden wir uns schon einig


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
wie siehts am Samstag mit ner guten alten GBZ RUNDE aus ?!!!!!
Gruß Pat.


----------



## iTom (7. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Dorn eingefangen hätte. Aber die Idee ist mir natürlich auch schon gekommen. Vor allem als der Ersatzschlauch hinten auf einmal zwei(!) neue Löcher hatte aber da ist der Mantel absolut sauber. Das Vorderrad schau ich mir morgen nochmal genauer an wenn ich auch wieder einen Schlauch für rein habe. Für heute hab ich die Schnauze sowas von voll und mal einen Tag die Beine hochlegen, lesen und allgemein wenig machen ist auch ganz nett.



Ha, das kenne ich. Hatte ich vor ca. 6 Wochen auch mal. 3 klitzekleine Dorne zur gleichen Zeit und die dann noch genau dort waren, wo die Profilerhebung war und das so schön verstreut. Superkacke, wenn man die Dorne kaum spürt, wieder herauspfriemeln möchte und nix vorwärts geht. Ich habse dann irgendwann abgebrochen, basta. Hält bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (7. Juni 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wie siehts am Samstag mit ner guten alten GBZ RUNDE aus ?!!!!!
> Gruß Pat.



Wird dann wohl aber ein bisschen gewitterrich aussehen. Evtl. Schlammracing...


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juni 2007)

noch jemand außer mir, der heute Urlaub hat?

wie wäre es mit einer gemütliche nachmittags GBZ Runde?


----------



## rinsewind (8. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Start in Forbach, auf die Badener Höhe und dann den etwas schwereren Teil des Westwegs nach Forbach zurück. Traumtour!



eike, hast du mir davon mal nen gps track ?


bis denn

marco


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> eike, hast du mir davon mal nen gps track ?
> 
> 
> bis denn
> ...



Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal einen.

Soderle, fertig. Ich hab jetzt gleich beide Westwegabschnitte zusammengepackt. Also einmal zur Badener Höhe, nach Forbach und auf der anderen Seite zum Latschigfelsen.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juni 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wie siehts am Samstag mit ner guten alten GBZ RUNDE aus ?!!!!!
> Gruß Pat.



Warum nicht ,aber etwas spähter am Tag der Hitze  wegen Pat....so um 15.30 hätte ich Lust und Zeit wenn es Dir passt.


----------



## Oskar1974 (8. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Warum nicht ,aber etwas spähter am Tag der Hitze  wegen Pat....so um 15.30 hätte ich Lust und Zeit wenn es Dir passt.



Gebongt !!!!!!!!1


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juni 2007)

Ok Pat *15.30 am GBZ Haltestellen Parkplatz *zum Sonnenbaden....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ok Pat *15.30 am GBZ Haltestellen Parkplatz *zum Sonnenbaden....



Viel Spaß euch beiden.


----------



## rinsewind (9. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Soderle, fertig. Ich hab jetzt gleich beide Westwegabschnitte zusammengepackt. Also einmal zur Badener Höhe, nach Forbach und auf der anderen Seite zum Latschigfelsen.



dankschee =)

marco


----------



## rinsewind (9. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Soderle, fertig. Ich hab jetzt gleich beide Westwegabschnitte zusammengepackt. .




merci =)))

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (12. Juni 2007)

Hier das Profil der Letze Tour 09-06-07..


----------



## iTom (12. Juni 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Hier das Profil der Letze Tour 09-06-07..



Meine Aufzeichnung ist annähernd identisch. 
Der Lenkerhalter hat diesmal funktioniert, da ich den "Wackelkontakt" mehr oder weniger "temporär" beseitigt habe. Problem erkannt, Problem hoffentlich bald gebannt


----------



## roterflitzer (25. Juni 2007)

Guten Abend die Herren!
nach einiger zeit abstinenz von KA residiere ich hier wieder für rund vier wochen. und ich freu mich wenn ich mit euch mal eine runde übern wattkopf oder sonstwo hin drehen kann. in diesem sinne auf besseres wetter und die nächste tour. 
gruß roterflitzer


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2007)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> in diesem sinne auf besseres wetter und die nächste tour.



Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang mein Freund. Langsam werde ich depressiv, ich hab schon meine Laufschuhe wieder in der Hand gehabt weil mit Biken zur Zeit bei dem Scheißendreckwetter nix ist


----------



## Eike. (29. Juni 2007)

Falls das Wetter am Sonntag brauchbar wird hab ich mal wieder ein Projekt am Start. Die Eckpunkte sind:
-Bad Herrenalb 
-Teufelsmühle (den Langmartkopftrail kann man nach dem Regen in letzter Zeit vergessen)
-Hohlohturm
-Mittelweg bis zum totem Mann
-Westweg vom Latschigfelsen nach Forbach
Nach meiner groben Fugawi-Planung müssten das ungefähr 35km/800hm mit einem hohen Trailanteil sein. Wer danach wieder nach Bad Herrenalb zurück fahren will müsste nochmal gute 800hm drauf packen, ich fahre von Forbach aus mit der Bahn zurück nach Karlsruhe.


----------



## roterflitzer (30. Juni 2007)

guten abend!
wann solls denn losgehen wenns losgeht?
nach badherrenalb mit bahn oder rad?
gruß markus


----------



## Eike. (30. Juni 2007)

*Wenn* es losgeht (was bei dem aktuellen Wetter eher unwahrscheinlich ist) dann so gegen Mittag mit der Bahn ab Karlsruhe. Mit dem Rad nach Herrenalb fahren ist für meinen Geschmack zu weit und zu öde, bzw. wenn man die Anfahrt interessant gestaltet hab ich danach keine Power mehr für die eigentliche Tour  Aber ich fürchte sowieso, dass ich die Tour verschieben muss bis das Wetter mal ein paar Tage stabil bleibt (also stabil nicht regnet).


----------



## roterflitzer (30. Juni 2007)

ja dann warten wir eben auf besseres wetter und hoffen das die wetteraussichten der BNN nicht zutreffen. ist schon ne schöne schlammschacht die man gerade mitmacht!
gruß markus


----------



## Eike. (1. Juli 2007)

Die Tour wird verschoben bis besseres Wetter herrscht. Heute gehts mir sowieso nicht so gut. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja später am Wattkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daveatweb (4. Juli 2007)

So, ich hoffe ich bin jetzt hier richtig 

Dieses WE keine Tour am start? Das Wetter schein am WE ja prächtig zu werden > http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=31780


Gruß Dave


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2007)

Daveatweb schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe ich bin jetzt hier richtig
> 
> Dieses WE keine Tour am start? Das Wetter schein am WE ja prächtig zu werden > http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=31780
> 
> ...




Öfter mal reinschauen Dave da wird sich schon noch was ergeben oder .....


----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2007)

Hy Dave, hast ja den Weg zu uns gefunden 
Wenn das Wetter wirklich gut werden sollte ist auf jeden Fall eine Tour angesagt. Von meiner Seite aus wahrscheinlich die Tour die ich oben drüber schonmal angekündigt habe. Irgendwann muss es ja mal aufhören zu regnen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2007)

So Jungs, da sich schon 2 Interessenten gemelden haben, werde ich die Tour "offiziell" verkünden.

Samstag 7.7. 14Uhr Abfahrt, Betonung liegt auf "ab"  14 Uhr Friedhofsparkplatz Durlach, schräg gegenüber Shell-Tankstelle.

Abfahrt ab Durlach, über Wettersbach, Wattkopf, Ettlingen, Spessart, Schöllbronn, Graf-Rhena-Weg, Ettlingen, Wattkopf, Durlach. Ca 43Km mit ca. 1000 Hm. Wobei die HM auch angepasst werden können.

Es werden jede Menge Trails, viele dank Eike schon bekannt, aber einen sehr schönen zw. Spessart und Schöllbronn, den Eike soweit ich weiß auch noch nicht kennt!!

bisher gemeldet:

Andi
Eike
Felix
Michael und Vanessa???

Wer kommt noch mit??


----------



## MTBDave (5. Juli 2007)

Shit, irgendwie hab ichs mit meinen Nicks verplant... ..anscheinend hatte ich schon einen :twink: ...werds mal nem Admin mitteilen...

Also doch Samstags... ...is mir auch lieber...

Ich hoffe ich bin fit genug für euch und halte euch nicht unnötig auf?!?!? Fahre nicht soooo regelmäßig wie ihr...

Wieviele Stunden setzt ihr für die Tour an? Bin Abends noch zum essen eingeladen...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (5. Juli 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin fit genug für euch und halte euch nicht unnötig auf?!?!? Fahre nicht soooo regelmäßig wie ihr...



solange ich dabei bin brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

Bei uns braucht sich *niemand* Sorgen darum zu machen die anderen aufzuhalten. Also im Zweifel immer erst mal mitfahren 
Von der Dauer her liegt die Tour bei 3-4 Stunden. Wenns hinten raus knapp wird kann man aber zur Not auch den Anstieg auf den Wattkopf auslassen. Das gleiche ist auch eine Alternative wenn sich jemand überfordert fühlt. Also keine Angst, wir können unsere Touren um Karlsruhe immer flexibel abändern wenn jemand nicht mehr kann.

Dave=Daveatweb=Michael? Oder wer ist das jetzt wieder *totalverwirrt*


----------



## postosch (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin neu hier und würde gerne am Ausritt am Samstag teilnehmen. Bin dies Jahr noch nicht so viel gefahren aber müsste es eigentlich schon packen. Also komme ich einfach vorbei und los gehts?!?!


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

postosch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich bin neu hier und würde gerne am Ausritt am Samstag teilnehmen. Bin dies Jahr noch nicht so viel gefahren aber müsste es eigentlich schon packen. Also komme ich einfach vorbei und los gehts?!?!



Super, willkommen bei unserer kleinen aber feinen Radspochtgruppe  

@Felix
Ich würde dann unterwegs dazustoßen. Fährst du über die Hedwigquelle oder direkt auf den Wattkopf?


----------



## MTBDave (5. Juli 2007)

Klasse - da ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin das alles am Sonntag stattfindet - wie oben angegeben - hat meine Freundin das Essen jetzt schon auf Samstag mittag gelegt (((( Ich könnt ******

Shit! Wird demnach nichts mit mir, außer ihr habt euch mit Samstag verschrieben  und machts doch am Sonntat (da da ja auch das bessere Wetter ist^^)

Samstag leider NEIN
Sonntag JA

Daveatweb = MTB Dave 

Michael kenn ich nicht


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
möchte hier ne Runde drehen und etwas mehr KM fahren.
Viel Spaß euch 
Gruß Pat.
Im übrigen wirds ja wohl sehr haarig bei eurer Touer bergab gehen oder ?
Gruß
Pat


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Im übrigen wirds ja wohl sehr haarig bei eurer Touer bergab gehen oder?



Alles relativ. "Sehr" haarig gibt es rund um Karlsruhe gar nicht  Nur schöne flowige Singletrails  

An alle die Samstag nicht können: Wenn am Sonntag das Wetter gut wird können wir das ganze auch gerne wiederholen. Ich muss sowieso nachholen  Der Juni war bisher ja ein buchstäblicher Schlag ins Wasser.


----------



## MTBDave (5. Juli 2007)

Würd mich echt super freuen wenn noch einige am Sonntag noch dabei wären  Kann ja dann auch eine andere Tour sein - ging ja eigentlich von einer Sonntagstour wie in Post #132 beschrieben aus


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit wenn daran Interesse besteht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Felix
> Ich würde dann unterwegs dazustoßen. Fährst du über die Hedwigquelle oder direkt auf den Wattkopf?


Ich wollte von Durlach aus über die 2 Wettersbäche direkt auf den Wattkopf, da auf dem Weg dorthin ein paar schöne auch wenn nur kurze Trails dabei sind. Entweder Du fährst ab Durlach oder kommst halt zum Wattkopf hoch, wobei ich das Tempo bei der ganzen Gruppe schwer einschätzen kann, komm doch nach Durlach.




Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> möchte hier ne Runde drehen und etwas mehr KM fahren.
> Viel Spaß euch
> Gruß Pat.
> ...


Pat, würde mich sehr freuen Dich mal wieder zu sehen. Trails können alle langsam befahren werden und absteigen ist auch keine Schande, wäre super  .

Sonntag ist für mich KM-bolzen dran, Abschluß für Albstadt die Woche drauf.

@all
Die Tourdaten sind nur Eckdaten und wie Eike schon gesagt hat, es lässt sich alles der Gruppe anpassen. Wollte Euch einfach mal meine schöne Tailrunde zeigen.


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

Ja denn werd ich meinem Stumpi halt mal den Turmberg von unten zeigen  Der Treffpunkt ist beim Start vom Turmbergrennen oder? Oder gibts in Durlach noch einen Friedhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (6. Juli 2007)

vanessa, mein bruder und ich sind sa 14.00 uhr dabei!  
vielleicht kommen aus "unserer" Gruppe noch ein paar mit!

@ felix: epic?
@ oskar: bring mal deinen einarmigen banditen mit, tune-schnellspanner klappt bei mir nicht, zu wabbelig!

gruß ausm büro!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt ist beim Start vom Turmbergrennen oder?


genau da!!!



mw1774 schrieb:


> vanessa, mein bruder und ich sind sa 14.00 uhr dabei!
> vielleicht kommen aus "unserer" Gruppe noch ein paar mit!


Super, dass wollt ich hören  



mw1774 schrieb:


> @ felix: epic?


jaaaaaa, Jungfernfahrt mit neuem Rahmen, Dämpfer und 180er Marta sowie HAC 4!!!


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> genau da!!!
> Super, dass wollt ich hören
> jaaaaaa, Jungfernfahrt mit neuem Rahmen, Dämpfer und 180er Marta sowie HAC 4!!!



Kann man dort einigermaßen gut die Karre abstellen? Wenn ja, dann täte ich auch mitfahren wollen, sofern nix dazwischen kommt und auch sonst nix und niemand dagegen spricht. 
Muß auch meinen Nobby und meine neuen Bremsbeläge jungfernfahren...

Wäre das hier der Sammelpunkt?
am Friedhof


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wäre das hier der Sammelpunkt?
> am Friedhof


 , Parkplätze gibts genug!!


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Alles relativ. "Sehr" haarig gibt es rund um Karlsruhe gar nicht  Nur schöne flowige Singletrails
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft das hier Patrick weiter, wenn Du die Trails oder die potentiellen Abschnitte in diese S-Klassen einteilst wie hier beschrieben:

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/

Da kann man sich dann doch recht gut selbst ein Bild davon machen, was auf einen zukommt.


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Juli 2007)

Ok bin dabei .
Ist die Abfahrt von Durlach aus mit dem Bike oder mit dem Auto  

@Martin.Die Tune müßen halten !!. Du mußt sie richtig fest anknallen !!
Habe auch welche am Fuji ( vorne und hinten, da halten Sie bombenfest)

Bis dann um 14 H

Grüße euer Downhiller


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ok bin dabei .


Das ist mal ne Ansage!!



Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ist die Abfahrt von Durlach aus mit dem Bike oder mit dem Auto


   Wat is dat denn für ne Frage  , mit dem Bike natürlich und Du kommst demnach wohl auch mit dem Bike von Weingarten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wat is dat denn für ne Frage  , mit dem Bike natürlich und Du kommst demnach wohl auch mit dem Bike von Weingarten.



Ist doch klar, die Frage. Wer mit dem Auto fährt, schont Gesundheit und Material.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (6. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> jaaaaaa, Jungfernfahrt mit neuem Rahmen, Dämpfer und 180er Marta sowie HAC 4!!!



Das schlechte Wetter scheint den Zubehörhandel anzukurbeln  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Das schlechte Wetter scheint den Zubehörhandel anzukurbeln  .



Ja, das sind bestimmt solche Frustkäufe  Bei mir leider nicht der Fall, Material war einfach verschliessen...


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das hier Patrick weiter, wenn Du die Trails oder die potentiellen Abschnitte in diese S-Klassen einteilst wie hier beschrieben:
> 
> http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
> 
> Da kann man sich dann doch recht gut selbst ein Bild davon machen, was auf einen zukommt.



Die Skala taugt für den Durchschnittsbiker eh kaum weil sie dafür viel zu grob ist. Für die meisten ist eh bei S2 Schluss. Außerdem ist die Hauptschwierigkeit meistens sowieso nicht technischer sondern eher mentaler Natur
Die Trails in der Karlsruher Gegend sind eigentlich alle "Anfängertauglich". Mit Anfänger meine ich jetzt jemanden der schon ein paar Monate mit dem MTB untwerwegs ist und sich darauf sicher fühlt. Bei einzelnen Stellen (zB Treppen) hat man vielleicht noch Angst, könnte es aber eigentlich problemlos fahren.

Allgemein gilt bei uns sowieso, dass sich niemand schämen muss wenn er mal ein Stück nicht fahren will aber man merkt ja doch immer wieder, dass man in einer Gruppe viel mehr Sachen fährt die man sich sonst nicht traut. Nicht aus "Gruppenzwang" sondern weil man einfach sieht, dass es funktioniert und nicht annähernd so schlimm ist wie man es sich vorgestellt hat.

So, genug gequatscht. Ich freu mich auf morgen und die Wettervorhersage ist ja inzwischen super  da kann ich mein neu montiertes Schutzblech doch daheim lassen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juli 2007)

Eike, Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht!!! Es brauch sich keiner fürs Absteigen/Schieben schämen.

Es wird eine Traillastige Tour und ist voll Hardtail tauglich  , bin selbst alles mit meinem HT schon abgefahren. Wetter ist super, Sonne scheint, was wollen wir mehr!!!

Bis nachher!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute, ich hab zu eurer Tour von heute was im Netz gefunden.

Hier.

Das ist doch die Runde, die Pumuckl heute vorgeschlagen hat, oder?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hier.
> 
> Das ist doch die Runde, die Pumuckl heute vorgeschlagen hat, oder?



 So, ich schraub jetzt vorsichtshalber die Crank Brothers ab und bau die Shimano  M545 wieder dran. Da hab ich wenigstens etwas mehr halt.  

Dirk, stellst du mir schon mal ein Hefeweizen in der Reha kalt?


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab zu eurer Tour von heute was im Netz gefunden.
> 
> Hier.
> 
> Das ist doch die Runde, die Pumuckl heute vorgeschlagen hat, oder?



Ach was die haben oben an der Hütte den Abzweig für den leichten Weg genommen  die ganzen interessanten Drops sind auf dem anderen Trail den wir nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juli 2007)

Ach Dirk nimm mir doch nicht alles vorweg!!!!     

@ Jürgen
wenn Du glaubst nach dem Trail mit einer ambulanten Reha und nicht mit einem Aufenthalt auf der Intensiv oder 3m unter der Erde wegzukommen, dann Respekt  !!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> wenn Du glaubst nach dem Trail mit einer ambulanten Reha und nicht mit einem Aufenthalt auf der Intensiv oder 3m unter der Erde wegzukommen, dann Respekt  !!!



Hab ich was von fahren gesagt? Ich schiebe den Trail runter und geh dann direkt in die Reha.

Warum geht jetzt dieses mistige Pedal nicht ab?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hab ich was von fahren gesagt? Ich schiebe den Trail runter und geh dann direkt in die Reha.
> 
> Warum geht jetzt dieses mistige Pedal nicht ab?



drehste auch in die richtige Richtung, das linke Pedal hat ein Gewinde in die andere Richtung!!


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Juli 2007)

so Jungs bist später *anmeld*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so Jungs bist später *anmeld*


ich werd verrückt, ER LEBT!!!


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so Jungs bist später *anmeld*



Klasse die Truppe wird ja immer größer  Viel Futter für die Digicam 
Ab wann muss man das als offizielle Veranstaltung anmelden?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klasse die Truppe wird ja immer größer  Viel Futter für die Digicam
> Ab wann muss man das als offizielle Veranstaltung anmelden?


  

Ich sage es hiermit mal offiziell, da die Gruppe immer Größer wird, jeder ist für sich verantwortlich, ich übernehme keinerlei Verantwortung und Haftung für Mensch und Maschine. Es ist absolute Helmpflicht!!!

Ich freu mich!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Juli 2007)

So Rad ist wieder sauber und der erste Hunger ist auch gestillt.

War ein klasse Tour mit schönen Trails. Noch mal vielen Dank an den ehrenwerten Tourguide. Nächstes mal aber bitte mehr Zigarettenpausen einplanen  .


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2007)

Ich bin inzwischen auch wieder einigermaßen erholt 
An die Interessenten für eine Sonntagtour: Das wird leider morgen nichts. Nach dem totalen Zusammenbruch heut ist morgen höchstens eine kleine Hausrunde drin aber bestimmt nicht der mühselige Aufstieg zur Teufelsmühle. Die Tour ist aber nur aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben - versprochen, dafür fahr ich den Westweg selber viel zu gerne


----------



## mw1774 (7. Juli 2007)

hallo jungs,
haben gerade das letzte grillgut vernichtet  
war ne super tour, vanessa und ich sind wohl heute mehr trails gefahren als in allen touren vorher zusammen   
nochmals vielen dank an felix für die tolle führung  
ob ich mich mit dem serpentinentrail noch anfreunden kann, wird sich nach meinem unfreiwilligen abgang (gell andi + zuschauer auf der bank) noch zeigen! morgen werden wir trotzdem richtung teufelsmühle aufbrechen....

@felix: kannst du bitte unter dem gruppenfoto die namen der teilnehmer schreiben, damit ichs endlich mal kapier wer wer ist?

gruß vanessa + michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (7. Juli 2007)

na hoffentlich alle gut heimgekommen..
Danke an Felix für das Tourguiding, die Tour war einfach klasse!  

Wie immer das Profil für die Statistik..

Wenn jemand mir die Bilder von der Tour schicken möchte setze ich sie im Brasilianer Album rein..


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Wie immer das Profil für die Statistik..



Also entweder versteh ich die Angabe bei max. Puls (56P/Min) falsch oder du bist tot.  

So, jetzt ab ins Nachtwerk  .


----------



## iTom (7. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> So Rad ist wieder sauber und der erste Hunger ist auch gestillt.
> 
> War ein klasse Tour mit schönen Trails. Noch mal vielen Dank an den ehrenwerten Tourguide. Nächstes mal aber bitte mehr Zigarettenpausen einplanen  .



Mein Rad ist zwar nicht sauber, aber egal.

War auf jeden Fall ne Klasse Tour. Mein Dank an Felix Werd' ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder fahren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Blumen!! 
Es hat mich gefreut das so viele gekommen sind, aber vorallem das Euch die Strecke gefallen hat. War wirklich eine schöne Tour!!

Hier mal mein Profil und das Gruppenfoto, die restlichen Bilder kommen später nach bzw. werde ich direkt auf unsere Seite schicken.




v.l. Tom, Alex, Michael, Vanessa, Stefan, Jürgen, Eike, Andi, Olaf, Patrick, Günter; speschaleaisd ??, Felix

Sorry   , habe mir nicht alle Namen merken können, ich bitte um Vervollständigung!!


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juli 2007)

@Felix

 Vmax 108km/h?
waren aber nicht Bergab oder?


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Felix
> 
> Vmax 108km/h?
> waren aber nicht Bergab oder?



Das waren Vorderrad (54km/h)  + Hinterrad (54km/h) = Fahrradgesamt = Vmax 108km/h

passt schon


----------



## Trailhunter (8. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Felix
> 
> Vmax 108km/h?
> waren aber nicht Bergab oder?



Boah ey, voll die Hardcore-Downhiller.
Solange keine Späne aus dem Tretlager bröseln.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2007)

So und ich bin auch einigermaßen Erholt..... nach der tollen Tour, war toll mit *euch allen* zu fahren und Danke an die Tourgides Felix und Eike(ach ja Eike, hab ein Bier gewonnen, das Wetter hat gehalten ) Meine Fotos stell ich noch im laufe des Tages ins Album....

*Ergänzung: Die Bilder sind drinn im Album*


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juli 2007)

Meine Bilder sind nun im Brasilianer Headquarter Online..

@Felix 
hab mir erlaubt Dein Profil hinzuzufügen da dort Beschreibungen der Berge waren..

Ist eigentlich jemand aufgefallen, dass es eine Schnapszahl Tour war? 070707 

*Nachtrag: Bilder von Eike sind nun auch online..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## postosch (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen, die gestrige Tour war echt super und die Trails eine Wucht!! Hat Spaß gemacht und war  bestimmt nicht meine letzte Teilnahme. Vielen Dank an den / die Tourguide(s). Auf dem Gruppenfoto stehe ich, Olaf, zwischen Andi und Patrick. Schönen Sonntag und bis demnächst.


----------



## Oskar1974 (8. Juli 2007)

Na dann Herzlich Willkommen im Forum Olaf. 
Bis dann
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Meinen Dank auch an Eike, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich hatte ja schon mal das Vergnügen, die Tour in ähnlicher Form, mitzufahren. War damals allerdings noch mit der alten Gabel, mit der neuen um ein vielfaches besser zu fahren. 

Für das Gruppenfoto:
Mounty_69 = Tom


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Meine Bilder sind nun im Brasilianer Headquarter Online..
> 
> @Felix
> hab mir erlaubt Dein Profil hinzuzufügen da dort Beschreibungen der Berge waren..
> ...



Die Tour 7.7. wird im Headquater nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (8. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die Tour 7.7. wird im Headquater nicht mehr angezeigt.



*Dein* Internet ist kaputt, meins geht (noch).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juli 2007)

Bin ich blind?






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bin ich blind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde an Deiner Steller erstmal in dieser Reihenfolge vorgehen:
fdisk-format-install_linux    

Bei mir gehts noch ganz normal um 20:27Uhr.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juli 2007)

....lach ned, ich habe mir die Bilder gerade in Head angeschaut....die sind drin


----------



## Jürgen_KA (8. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bin ich blind?





Strg+R oder mal den Cache löschen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juli 2007)

Jetzt. Danke.

Sch**ß Technik.


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juli 2007)

Update 23:00 Mounty Bildern sind nun auch im Headquarter 

buenas noches señores, hasta la proxima ..


----------



## rinsewind (9. Juli 2007)

ich war leider auf ner hochzeit... aber naechstes mal bin ich mit meiner holden bestimmt mal wieder dabei!

hat jemand die route getracked?

marco


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2007)

Nicht getracked aber geklickt. Bitteschön zum Nachfliegen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Juli 2007)

Tach,

am Wochenende soll ja der Hochsommer ausbrechen  . Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour im kühleren Schwarzwald? So irgendwas Richtung Teufelsmühle vielleicht?


----------



## Eike. (13. Juli 2007)

Bei mir wirds leider nix. Ich hab am Montag die (hoffentlich) letzte Klausur fürs Semester.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2007)

Und wie währe es* Jürgen*, mal im kühlen Kraichgau eine Runde zu fahren......Schwarzwald ist doch lau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (13. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Und wie währe es* Jürgen*, mal im kühlen Kraichgau eine Runde zu fahren......Schwarzwald ist doch lau....



Da ich im Moment eh eine neue Wohnung in Forst suche ist die Idee gar nicht so dumm. Wann wo was?


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment eh eine neue Wohnung in Forst suche ist die Idee gar nicht so dumm. Wann wo was?



*BÄÄÄÄH in Forst wohnen IIIHGIIGIT *

Also am Samstag Hausrunde für Jürgen Treffpunkt *GBZ Parkplatz um 14.30 *Uhr....Wenns Dir genehm ist der Herr


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *BÄÄÄÄH in Forst wohnen IIIHGIIGIT *
> 
> Also am Samstag Hausrunde für Jürgen Treffpunkt *GBZ Parkplatz um 14.30 *Uhr....Wenns Dir genehm ist der Herr



So schlecht ist es dort nicht, Du bist mit dem Rad, wenn Du es ins Auto gepackst hast:
in ca. 20Min in Ettlingen --> Wattkopfrunde
in ca. 45Min in der Pfalz --> z.B. Neustadt, Landau
mit'm Rad in 15Min am Naturfreudenhaus  --> Eichelbergrunde

Ich kann morgen Mittag nicht, erst am So in der Früh um 8Uhr rum, sofern ich morgen die Schaltung endlich mal auf die Reihe gebracht haben sollte.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *BÄÄÄÄH in Forst wohnen IIIHGIIGIT *
> 
> Also am Samstag Hausrunde für Jürgen Treffpunkt *GBZ Parkplatz um 14.30 *Uhr....Wenns Dir genehm ist der Herr



Hey, Forst ist wohlüberlegte Planung  . Ich wollte mir übrigens auch mal ne Wohnung in Heidelsheim anschauen. Nachdem ich den Ort dann einfach nicht gefunden habe hatte sich die Sache für mich dann schnell erledigt  .

Für Auswärtige, GBZ ist http://www.bns2.de/ ?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Juli 2007)

So Jungs, dann mal viel Spaß bei Eurer Hausrunde!!! 
Ein Teil der Rennbrasilianer starten demnächst Richtung Albstadt um die Brasilianer dieses Jahr schon zum dritten Mal bei einem Rennen zu vertreten. Drückt uns mal die Daumen das unsere Bremsen es ohne pfeifen, rappeln, schleifen etc. überleben.

Heute Abend mehr.....


Mal was anderes, wer ist den schon von Euch in Ettlingen gemeldet??? Sollen wir das mal in Angriff nehmen??


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So Jungs, dann mal viel Spaß bei Eurer Hausrunde!!!
> Ein Teil der Rennbrasilianer starten demnächst Richtung Albstadt um die Brasilianer dieses Jahr schon zum dritten Mal bei einem Rennen zu vertreten. Drückt uns mal die Daumen das unsere Bremsen es ohne pfeifen, rappeln, schleifen etc. überleben.
> 
> Heute Abend mehr.....
> ...




OK Eflix dann mal viel spass euch zwei beim Rennen...und ich hab mich seit dem 1 Juli in Ettlingen gemeldet


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juli 2007)

@ Rennbrasilianer:
Viel Glück.

@ EnergyRace:
Wenn ich meinen neuen Rahmen bestelle, was sich heute Abend entscheidet, dann melde ich mich an.

@ Andi,
Wie lange wollt ihr heute ungefähr fahren? Ich würde zum Abschluß an den GBZ-Parkplatz mit dem RR gefahren kommen?

Gruss an alle
Dirk


----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Für Auswärtige, GBZ ist http://www.bns2.de/ ?



Genau aber nich an der Schule parken sondern direkt an der S-Bahnhaltestelle. Ist ganz einfach über die B3 zu erreichen.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @ Rennbrasilianer:
> Viel Glück.
> 
> @ EnergyRace:
> ...



Weiss noch nicht wie lange bei der Hitze Dirk, hängt vom allgemeinzustand ab.
Langsames Tourentempo......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Weiss noch nicht wie lange bei der Hitze Dirk, hängt vom allgemeinzustand ab.
> Langsames Tourentempo......



Und ich sag noch Schwarzwald, aber du wolltest ja eine Sauna-Tour  .


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juli 2007)

JAJA ich weiss aber Schwarzwald is zur Zeit nicht drinn(zu weit weg)


----------



## speedygonzales (14. Juli 2007)

langsame Tourentempo? nagut, dann werde ich mein ndw Soundtrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   vom MP3Player gegen Norah Jones für die Tour tauschen


----------



## speedygonzales (14. Juli 2007)

Andy, Jürgen und meiner Wenigkeit machten heute eine kleine Hausrunde bei Tropischen Temperaturen..
Die Hitze machte und schon ziemlich zu schaffen und die 3 Liter flüssigkeit in mein Kamelback waren bis zum letzen Tropfen leer..


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juli 2007)

Ist heute ne kleine Tour geplant???


----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Andy, Jürgen und meiner Wenigkeit machten heute eine kleine Hausrunde bei Tropischen Temperaturen..



ist ne schöne Tour gewesen.

@ Andi: Was macht die Nase?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ist ne schöne Tour gewesen.
> 
> @ Andi: Was macht die Nase?



Danke der Nachfrage hat ausgeblutet war ne schöhne Tour , aber *sau heiß* , heftiges Brathändelwetter


----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage hat ausgeblutet war ne schöhne Tour , aber *sau heiß* , heftiges Brathändelwetter



ich sagte dir doch, spätestens nach 6 Litern kommt nichts mehr nach  . 

Hach, hier kühl die Klimaanlage so herrlich. Macht aber trotzdem kein Spaß bei dem Wetter im Büro zu sitzen  .


----------



## iTom (15. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Andy, Jürgen und meiner Wenigkeit machten heute eine kleine Hausrunde bei Tropischen Temperaturen..
> Die Hitze machte und schon ziemlich zu schaffen und die 3 Liter flüssigkeit in mein Kamelback waren bis zum letzen Tropfen leer..



Heute wäre es bestimmt noch abartiger gewesen, wenn ihr heute zur selben Uhrzeit losgefahren wärt. Ich war heute recht früh (8:30h) unterwegs auf'm Eichelberg. Aber anscheinend nicht früh genug, was da Leute unterwegs waren, meine Fresse. Immerhin waren das "normale" Wanderer, die nicht gleich cholerisch reagieren, wenn ein MTBler langsam an ihnen vorbeifährt.

Nichts desto trotz, die Aufbauarbeiten für das riesige Pfadfinderlager auf'm Eichelberg hat begonnen. Die Pfadfinder suchen doch für den diesjährigen Aufenthalt noch sinnvolle Aufgaben. Ich hätte ein Vorschlag zu machen:
Sämtliche Wanderweg rund um den Eichelberg/Michaelsberg freischneiden und von den Brombeersträuchern, Brennesseln, usw. befreien, so dass man mal wieder richtig gut Wandern kann.


----------



## iTom (15. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ich sagte dir doch, spätestens nach 6 Litern kommt nichts mehr nach  .
> 
> Hach, hier kühl die Klimaanlage so herrlich. Macht aber trotzdem kein Spaß bei dem Wetter im Büro zu sitzen  .



Hä? Heute und Büro? Heute und Baggersee wäre doch das Rrichtige  Hast Dir aber ne ungünstige Arbeitszeit ausgesucht...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juli 2007)

Jammert nicht, Patrick und ich sind gestern bei den Temperaturen ein Rennen gefahren und saßen 86Km und 1700HM auf dem Rad!!!


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jammert nicht, Patrick und ich sind gestern bei den Temperaturen ein Rennen gefahren und saßen 86Km und 1700HM auf dem Rad!!!



Selbaaaaa Schuld  Mitleid gibts dafür net


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Selbaaaaa Schuld  Mitleid gibts dafür net


Ich bereue nichts, war mal wieder ein unvergessliches Erlebnis!!


----------



## andi1969 (15. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ich sagte dir doch, spätestens nach 6 Litern kommt nichts mehr nach  .
> .




Ach deshalb das weiße Tuch über mir und der kalte Edelstahl Tisch unter mir  


@Pumu.
86km bei der Hitze gestern  BOAAAA mir hat es so schon gelangt


----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hä? Heute und Büro? Heute und Baggersee wäre doch das Rrichtige  Hast Dir aber ne ungünstige Arbeitszeit ausgesucht...



ich hab mir das nicht ausgesucht, mache Sachen scheinen nur bei schönem Wetter kaputt zu gehen  .

In einem Anfall von gnadenloser Selbstüberschätzung (das muss die Hitze sein) wollte ich mich dann noch für Ettlingen anmelden. Ein Blick auf den Kalender hat mir aber verraten, dass ich da ganz weit weg bin. Den Brasilianern bleibt die Blamage also erspart  .


----------



## iTom (16. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ich hab mir das nicht ausgesucht, mache Sachen scheinen nur bei schönem Wetter kaputt zu gehen  .
> 
> In einem Anfall von gnadenloser Selbstüberschätzung (das muss die Hitze sein) wollte ich mich dann noch für Ettlingen anmelden. Ein Blick auf den Kalender hat mir aber verraten, dass ich da ganz weit weg bin. Den Brasilianern bleibt die Blamage also erspart  .



Es wird aber sicherlich noch einige Ettlinger Touren geben bis zum Winter hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2007)

So damit es hier mal wieder ums Thema geht eine Tour von mir. Da am Wochenende das Wetter zum Biken optimal werden soll (net so heiß und kein/kaum Regen) und mein Formtief sich auch langsam wieder zu bessern scheint nehme ich mal wieder die "Schwarzwaldverein-Wanderwege-Trailtour" in Angriff. Die Eckpunkte sind nach wie vor

Bad Herrenalb

Teufelsmühle

eventuell Langmartskopftrail, macht der von der Mühle aus Sinn oder nur in die andere Richtung?

Hohlohturm

Mittelweg bis zum totem Mann

Westweg vom Latschigfelsen nach Forbach
Wenn das gewünscht wir könnte die Tour auch von Forbach aus gefahren werden. Dann ist der Anstieg zwar meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön aber es hat halt den Vorteil, dass Start und Ziel im selben Tal liegen (für Autoanreiser). Wenn man aber eh schon nach Forbach fährt könnte man natürlich auch gleich zur Badener Höhe radeln und von da aus den Westweg, aber das ist eine andere Tour 
Anforderungen: ~35km/800-1000hm und Trailerfahrung (etwa auf dem Niveau des Serpentinentrails am Wattkopf bzw. die ersten beiden Stücke vom SM-DH)
Das Tempo wird wohl eher ruhig sein. Meine Form hat sich zwar schon wieder gebessert aber von der Topform bin ich noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> eventuell Langmartskopftrail, macht der von der Mühle aus Sinn oder nur in die andere Richtung?
> Von der Mühle aus macht der keinen Sinn!!!
> 
> Wir haben am WE Besuch, daher kann ich leider nicht mit!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> So damit es hier mal wieder ums Thema geht eine Tour von mir.



Hi,

einen Tag muss ich am Wochenende arbeiten, bin da aber recht flexibel ob das am Samstag oder Sonntag ist.



Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn das gewünscht wir könnte die Tour auch von Forbach aus gefahren werden. Dann ist der Anstieg zwar meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön aber es hat halt den Vorteil, dass Start und Ziel im selben Tal liegen (für Autoanreiser).



Auch wenn ich eine tief sitzende Abneigung gegen Strassenbahnen habe, ist mir grundsätzlich egal.



Eike. schrieb:


> Das Tempo wird wohl eher ruhig sein.



Find ich gut.


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2007)

Mir ist auch Wurscht ob Samstag oder Sonntag, da richte ich mich nach den Mitfahrern (wenn welche auftauchen )

@Felix
Danke für den Hinweis, das hab ich schon so erwartet. Der Langmartskopftrail ist damit gestrichen aber es bleiben noch genug Trails übrig.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mir ist auch Wurscht ob Samstag oder Sonntag, da richte ich mich nach den Mitfahrern (wenn welche auftauchen )



Sonntag soll das Wetter besser sein und angeblich kommt man nicht in den Himmel wenn man Sonntags arbeitet.


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2007)

Die Vorhersage für den Samstag ist in der Tat nicht mehr so prickelnd. Also die Tour steigt am Sonntag. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe wird so gegen 11 sein. Nach Plan mit der Bahn nach Bad Herrenalb (wer sich warmfahren will kann ja mit dem Rad vorrausfahren ) und am Schluss von Forbach zurück.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (19. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Vorhersage für den *Samstag *ist in der Tat nicht mehr so prickelnd. Also die Tour steigt am *Samstag*.



Äh?


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Äh?



Was meinst du? Bei mir steht da Sonntag *pfeifendindieluftguck*


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2007)

Planänderung. Ich hab noch zwei Mitfahrer aber die sind Mittags zum Essen eingeladen, es geht also erst am frühen Nachmittag los. Wann genau weis ich noch nicht aber es ist ja lang hell und die Tour ist auch nicht soooo lang, ich schätze mal 3-4h + An-/Abfahrt (mit der Bahn je ca 40min).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daveatweb (20. Juli 2007)

Gut, dann kann man wenigstens noch ausschlafen  Denke ich bin dabei. Trefft ihr euch wieder am Bahnhof, oder...?


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2007)

Ich treff mich mit den zwei "externen" Mitfahrern bei mir zu Hause aber wir können dich dann natürlich auch eben am Bahnhof einsammeln. Sind ja keine 5 min und die S11 fährt auch von da. Treffpunkt ist dann aber nicht wie gehabt am Parkplatz hinterm Bahnhof sondern auf dem Vorplatz (da wo die S-Bahnen abfahren). Ich werd leider erst recht kurzfristig sagen können mit welcher Bahn wir fahren weil ich nicht weis wann die beiden sich bei ihrer Mittagseinladung loseisen können. 15-16 Uhr wird es aber werden. Wer mitwill schickt mir am besten eine PM mit der Handynummer damit ich ihn schnell erreichen kann, meine dürfte ja inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt sein, ansonsten kurz anfragen.
Achso, eine KVV-Partnertageskarte gilt für bis zu fünf Personen. Da bis jetzt nur zwei damit fahren (ich hab ja mein Semesterticket ) wird das bei mehr mitfahrern noch deutlich billiger.

@Jürgen
Bist du noch dabei oder wird dir das zu spät?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich treff mich mit den zwei "externen" Mitfahrern bei mir zu Hause



Ich habe nichts gegen Fremde. Einige meiner besten Freunde sind Fremde. Aber diese Fremden sind nicht von hier...




Eike. schrieb:


> 15-16 Uhr wird es aber werden. Wer mitwill schickt mir am besten eine PM mit der Handynummer damit ich ihn schnell erreichen kann, meine dürfte ja inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt sein, ansonsten kurz anfragen.



Die Bahnen fahren ab HBH nur 15:18 oder 16:18. Fahrzeit nach Herrenalb ca. 40 Minuten. 16:18 wird mir dann zu spät, so viel kann und will ich am Samstag Abend nicht trinken .

Wenn ich doch mitfahren sollte, dann melde ich micht vorher noch per Handy. Nummer hab' ich ja.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2007)

Wir peilen die 15:18 an weil es sonst wirklich sehr spät wird. Rückfahrt ab Forbach ist dann je nachdem wies läuft um 19:40 oder spätestens 20:40 ab Forbach. Für die gleiche Tour ohne den Abstecher über den Mittelweg hab ich letztes Jahr mit Pausen 2:50 gebraucht.


----------



## rinsewind (21. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wir peilen die 15:18 an weil es sonst wirklich sehr spät wird. Rückfahrt ab Forbach ist dann je nachdem wies läuft um 19:40 oder spätestens 20:40 ab Forbach. Für die gleiche Tour ohne den Abstecher über den Mittelweg hab ich letztes Jahr mit Pausen 2:50 gebraucht.



wann kommt ihr dann in forbach an und wo genau? heute ist zwar jung-gesellen abschied aufm programm, aber falls es morgen mittag unsere allgemeinverfassung zu laesst wuerde meine bessere haelfte und ich auch mitfahren. wenns klappt klingel ich aufm handy durch eike. 

bis denn

marco


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2007)

Wäre morgen Nachmittag jemand zu ner kleinen GBZ-Runde bereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Juli 2007)

Wenn das mit der 15:18 klappt sind wir um 16 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb. Die Tour dürfte 3,5-4h dauern also sind wir zwischen 19.30 und 20.30 in Forbach. Wenns schnell geht also die 19:40 für die Rückfahrt (20:47 in KA) oder halt die 20:40 (21:47 in KA). 
Der Westweg kommt bei Gausbach raus, und von da aus ist man in drei Minuten bequem zum Bahnhof gerollt. Falls wir für eine Bahn zu früh dran sind kann man da am Hexenbrunnen schön noch Pause machen.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wäre morgen Nachmittag jemand zu ner kleinen GBZ-Runde bereit?




*Bessererer Vorschlag....  Rund um Heidelsheim mit neuer Strecke!!!!!! *
Abfahrt bei mir vorm Haus.


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> [um Heidelsheim mit neuer Strecke!!!!!! [/COLOR][/B]Abfahrt bei mir vorm Haus.



Hast die Strecke gefunden? bzw. geht die CD?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Bessererer Vorschlag....  Rund um Heidelsheim mit neuer Strecke!!!!!! *
> Abfahrt bei mir vorm Haus.



Details (km/hm)?

Ich bin morgen früh eh in Spöck


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2007)

Gut. Abfahrt zwischen 13.30 und 14 Uhr?


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gut. Abfahrt zwischen 13.30 und 14 Uhr?



wie wäre es morgens zu fahren? immerhin ist "das Fest" in Karlsruhe und in Karlsdorf Straßenfest  und beide sind Pflichtveranstaltungen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2007)

Wegen Aufstehen kein Problem. Muss allerdings noch die Regierung fragen, ob was anliegt. 

Heißt morgens dann um 9 Uhr?


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Hast die Strecke gefunden? bzw. geht die CD?



NÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Details (km/hm)?
> 
> Ich bin morgen früh eh in Spöck



HM.....öööhhm gute Frage und Km( so um die 30 km ) naja frei schnauze halt, zum Funn und zum Dirk einfahren....


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gut. Abfahrt zwischen 13.30 und 14 Uhr?




Also die Uhrzeit liegt mir eher so , dachte da auch an 14 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> NÖÖÖÖÖ



sag mal 2 Punkte/Orte die dazwischen sind dann schneide ich den Teil der Karte als JG und schicke es Dir per Mail zu..


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> sag mal 2 Punkte/Orte die dazwischen sind dann schneide ich den Teil der Karte als JG und schicke es Dir per Mail zu..



Ahhh..... Heidelsheim und Bruchsal es geht eigendlich nur rund um Hheim rum im Kreis


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube, bei mir ist nachmittags tendenziell auch besser wie 9 Uhr am Morgen.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei mir ist nachmittags tendenziell auch besser wie 9 Uhr am Morgen.



Achso Wegbeschr eibung braucht ihr ja auch noch oder?????

*Ok dann um 14 Uhr bei mir vorm Haus in Heidelsheim*Wegbeschreibung folgt per PM.


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ahhh..... Heidelsheim und Bruchsales geht eigendlich nur rund um Hheim rum im Kreis



ehh Ich dachte Du suchts den verlorenen Pfad  zwischen Odenheim und irgendwas..
ps.: (die EMail würde ich hier löschen wenn Du in den nächsten Tagen nicht massenweisse an Spam haben willst   )

Bei mir wird es dann morgen nichts.. Auf´s Fest wollte ich schon gehen und Abend nach Karlsdorf


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ehh Ich dachte Du suchts den verlorenen Pfad  zwischen Odenheim und irgendwas..
> ps.: (die EMail würde ich hier löschen wenn Du in den nächsten Tagen nicht massenweisse an Spam haben willst   )
> 
> Bei mir wird es dann morgen nichts.. Auf´s Fest wollte ich schon gehen und Abend nach Karlsdorf



ach so warte mal Heidelsheim-Odenheim


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

ÄÄÄHHH DIRK mach mal Deinen Posteingang leer meine PM kommt nicht bei Dir an......


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juli 2007)

@Andy

9MB Mail ist an Deine gmx Adresse unterwegs.. hoffe Dein Postfach ist nicht voll..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2007)

Sorry. Ist wieder aufgeräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> 9MB Mail ist an Deine gmx Adresse unterwegs.. hoffe Dein Postfach ist nicht voll..



Na dann sag ich mal DANKEEE und viel spass Morgen


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei mir ist nachmittags tendenziell auch besser wie 9 Uhr am Morgen.



Jetzt dachte ich schon es klappt mal So morgens in der Früh in nem "Rudel" zu fahren, wieder nichts.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Jetzt dachte ich schon es klappt mal So morgens in der Früh in nem "Rudel" zu fahren, wieder nichts.



Die Kombination Sonntag - früh - fahren ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juli 2007)

WO IST OSKAR ?


----------



## MTBDave (22. Juli 2007)

Demnach ist die Eicke Tour vom Tisch? :twink: ...wäre mir eh zu spät geworden da ich um 20:00 Uhr den neuen Tarrantino Film im OpenAir Kino anschauen will 

Denke ich bin bei der 14:00 Uhr Bruchsal Tour mal dabei. PN is raus...


----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2007)

Nene die Herrenalb-Forbach Tour steht nach wie vor auch wenn die Jungs mit ihrer Kindergartenrunde () hier so einen Wind machen  Aber ist schon ok wenns dir zu spät wird. Ich wär ja normalerweise auch früher gefahren aber es hat sich halt so ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nene die Herrenalb-Forbach Tour steht nach wie vor auch wenn die Jungs mit ihrer Kindergartenrunde () hier so einen Wind machen  Aber ist schon ok wenns dir zu spät wird. Ich wär ja normalerweise auch früher gefahren aber es hat sich halt so ergeben.



JOJO EIKE dann mal viel spass bei* Erwachsenen Biken * und nicht fallen Jungs.....


----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2007)

Ich hab grad die BestÃ¤tigung bekommen, dass die Bahn um 15:18 KA HBF klar geht. Wer vielleicht doch noch mitkommen will ruft mich am besten kurz an (null-ains-siben-drai-36fuenfsiebensieben-87). Zur Zeit sind es 2 Leute sicher mit einem Gruppenticket und 2 eventuell. Bis zu 5 Personen kosten 13â¬.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juli 2007)

- Was hier stand hab ich wieder rausgenommen, damit mich niemand des geistigen Diebstahls von ebenfalls geklautem Gedankengut bezeichen kann. Wobei Marius sicher glücklicher wäre, wenn ich ihn zitiert hätte - 
ich rieche den Dreck ich atme tief ein - und dann bin ich mir sicher wieder zuhause zu sein

War das erste mal wieder biken - das Titan hält.


----------



## bluesky (22. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder hier in meinem Revier



haste deine haare nach 25 jahren nun jetzt blond färben lassen?  

ansonsten drück ich dir die daumen das es für lange lange zeit die letzte verletzung war!


----------



## iTom (22. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder hier in meinem Revier - war nie wirklich weg hab mich nur versteckt
> ich rieche den Dreck ich atme tief ein - und dann bin ich mir sicher wieder zuhause zu sein
> 
> War das erste mal wieder biken - das Titan hält.



Falls sich das Titanzeuch losschraubt, kann ich Dir meinen Drehmomentschlüssel leihen, damit es auch seine Richtigkeit hat,... mit'm Moment.  und die Schulter bei nem Bunny nicht am Lenker hängen bleibt, sondern am Körper  

Übrigens:
Hast Du meine Spuren von heute morgen gesehen? Habe fast 2 Köter gevierteilt  Jedes mal mußten diese Drecksviecher hinter einer Kurve frei rumrennen. Drecksdinger.  
Heute war definitiv zu viel los um "meine" Uhrzeit rund um den Eichelberg.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juli 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> haste deine haare nach 25 jahren nun jetzt blond färben lassen?
> 
> ansonsten drück ich dir die daumen das es für lange lange zeit die letzte verletzung war!



Ja. Sollen sie doch alle sehen, wie ich wirklich bin.  

Und danke. Meine Krankenkasse und die Rentenversicherung würden sich darüber freuen.



			
				mounty_69 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war definitiv zu viel los um "meine" Uhrzeit rund um den Eichelberg.



Danke fürs Angebot.

Wegen Uhrzeit: Bist Du sicher, dass die nicht sogar noch von gestern unterwegs waren, so zeitig wie Du unterwegs bist.  




			
				Eike. schrieb:
			
		

> Nene die Herrenalb-Forbach Tour steht nach wie vor auch wenn die Jungs mit ihrer Kindergartenrunde



Wie war die Erwachsenenrunde?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder hier in meinem Revier.....


Glückwunsch, back to the roots, war bestimmt ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl!!!!

Freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie war die Erwachsenenrunde?



War geil .

Bin gerade eben zurück gekommen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Jetzt dachte ich schon es klappt mal So morgens in der Früh in nem "Rudel" zu fahren, wieder nichts.



Biken mit Restalkohol? Um die Uhrzeit brauch ich dann Stützrädchen.


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2007)

Ich bin auch frisch geduscht und wieder riechbar. Marco und Silke haben sich gerade gen Heimat aufgemacht und waren auch sehr begeistert. Ich hoffe dem anderen Marco (Rinsewind) und Anette (? mein Namensgedächtnis  ) hat es auch Spaß gemacht obwohl sie über meine Versicherungen "es kommen nicht mehr viele Höhenmeter" bisweilen nicht so glücklich wirkten  Ich werde in Zukunft mit Versprechungen vorsichtiger sein 
Der Mittelwegstrail ist übrigens wunderschön und war trotz reichlich Schlammlöchern komplett fahrbar. Zum Glück scheint der Untergrund sehr fest zu sein dadurch wurde meine Angst im nächsten Schlammloch (Tümpel - See) zu versinken zum Glück nicht wahr, Marco wäre wahrscheinlich noch hinterher gefahren, so ist er mir nur übers Hinterrad gerumpelt als ich das Bike eben mal abgelegt habe um meiner journalistischen Pflicht gerecht zu werden 
Mir hat es mit euch allen riesig Spaß gemacht, und dass ich mich mit der Zeit verschätzt habe und wir die Bahn knapp verpasst haben nimmt mir hoffentlich niemand übel. Dadurch, dass wie so spät dran waren haben sich die Fahrtechniktipps auch auf Theorie beschränkt. Bei Gelegenheit können wir das gerne mal mit mehr Zeit in Angriff nehmen.
Von den Bildern kommen die besten wie gehabt ins Album, wer von euch zum Stammtisch kommt kriegt eine CD mit allen Bildern in voller Auflösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (23. Juli 2007)

Auch noch ne Bahn verpasst  ...dann isses ja richtig spät geworden... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beim üblichen Blabla während der Tour würde ich sehr gerne mal in die *Wattkopftour* rein schnuppern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jemand Zeit mir die mal unter der Woche zu zeigen bzw. ne Wattkopftour unter der Woche zu machen? Donnertag Nachmittag wäre perfekt - das Wetter soll ja zur Wochenmitte wieder super werden...

PS: Generell bin ich auch gerne für 2, 3 Stunden Touren unter der Woche zu haben - also wenn jemand Bock hat einfach melden


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hast Du meine Spuren von heute morgen gesehen? Habe fast 2 Köter gevierteilt



bei mir ebenso, auf dem weg zum "Das Fest" in ka. auf einer Waldautobahn meinte ein Kind der wohl zuviel "Tour de France" gesehen hat, er müsste mir ein Plastikbecher  Wasser zureichen, das ding knallte gegen mein Lenkrad bei voller fahrt  meine Vollbremsung inkl....  störte nicht mal den Eltern.. 
da hilft nur eines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie auch immer meine innere Hoffnung meine Cube wäre nach dem Fest "weg" ging nicht in Erfüllung , keine ausrede was schickes neues beim BunnyHop zu holen


----------



## Trailhunter (23. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bei mir ebenso, auf dem weg zum "Das Fest" in ka. auf einer Waldautobahn meinte ein Kind der wohl zuviel "Tour de France" gesehen hat, er müsste mir ein Plastikbecher  Wasser zureichen, das ding knallte gegen mein Lenkrad bei voller fahrt  meine Vollbremsung inkl....  störte nicht mal den Eltern..



Keep cool, Speedy.  

Hoffe das beste und rechne mit dem schlimmsten.
Schon schlimm genug daß sonst überall alles verboten ist und Kinder kaum noch frei spielen können.
Bei Wanderern/Spaziergängern muß man sich deren Geschwindigkeit anpassen, denn es wäre schon sehr anmaßend zu verlangen daß alles rechts oder links ranspringt und stehen bleibt damit wir unserem Hobby fröhnen können. 
Und ich wollte meinen Knirps auch nicht im Wald an die Leine nehmen. Sie können Gefahren und Geschwindigkeiten nicht abschätzen. Ich kann auch nicht immer das Verhalten von Junior voraussehen und bin dann meistens auch zu spät zur Stelle. Momentan bringe ich ihm das Biken bei. Ratschläge verhallen wie Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Auch noch ne Bahn verpasst  ...dann isses ja richtig spät geworden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja spät war es allerdings. Aber so hatten wir noch Zeit die Bahnhofskneipe zu stürmen und die Wirtin zu überreden noch nicht zuzmachen  
Ich merks mir für die Zukunft, dass man bei Gruppentouren nicht die Zeiten veranschlagen darf die man alleine fährt. Selbst wenn nicht jemand dabei ist der deutlich langsamer ist macht man einfach längere Pausen und ist auch sonst entspannter unterwegs was natürlich auf die Zeit schlägt.

Für eine Wattkopfrunde bin ich bei brauchbarem Wetter immer zu haben, dank Semesterferien in den nächsten 2 Wochen eigentlich jederzeit (nach dem Aufstehen ) Ich behalte den Donnerstag mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2007)

Die Bilder von gestern sind online.


----------



## rinsewind (23. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja spät war es allerdings. Aber so hatten wir noch Zeit die Bahnhofskneipe zu stürmen und die Wirtin zu überreden noch nicht zuzmachen
> Ich merks mir für die Zukunft, dass man bei Gruppentouren nicht die Zeiten veranschlagen darf die man alleine fährt. Selbst wenn nicht jemand dabei ist der deutlich langsamer ist macht man einfach längere Pausen und ist auch sonst entspannter unterwegs was natürlich auf die Zeit schlägt.
> 
> Für eine Wattkopfrunde bin ich bei brauchbarem Wetter immer zu haben, dank Semesterferien in den nächsten 2 Wochen eigentlich jederzeit (nach dem Aufstehen ) Ich behalte den Donnerstag mal im Hinterkopf.



naja war gemuetlich so. allerdings haben wir halt viel pausiert, aber da hatte man wenigstens zeit zum quatschen fuer die, die waehrend dem aufstieg da eben keine luft mehr fuer hatte (sprich annette und ich =)

aber was seh da in deinem hoehenprofil:  doch 881 m! jetzt ist wenigstens geklaert, wer die genaueren angaben macht  

wattkopf wuerd mich auch mal wieder freuen, der jump steht aus oder?

und was war das jetzt gestern? eine bunny oder ein schweinshopp?

bis denn

marco


----------



## Denni77 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo, bin vor kurzem nach Karlsdorf gezogen und suche nun gute Strecken zum fahren. Freue mich auf jeden guten Tipp.
Gruß Denni77


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2007)

Wie genau der Hac zählt ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Im Display zeigt er mir immernoch "nur" 857hm, da wird wohl anders gemittelt. Der Hop war leider im Dunkeln durch die spiegelnde Scheibe schlecht zu sehen, ein echter Bunny wars aber nicht  eben irgendwas dazwischen.

@Denni77
Da fährst du am besten mal bei einer der Bruchsaler Runden mit. Am Michelsberg/Eichelberg gibt es schon einiges für eine schöne Runde, aber da gibt es so viele Wege, dass einzelne Wegbeschreibungen eher schwer sind. Wenn du auch mal Lust hast bei Karlsruhe/Ettlingen zu biken melde dich einfach bei mir oder Pumuckl.


----------



## Denni77 (23. Juli 2007)

Hört sich gut an, danke werde ich tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bei mir ebenso, auf dem weg zum "Das Fest" in ka. auf einer Waldautobahn meinte ein Kind der wohl zuviel "Tour de France" gesehen hat, er müsste mir ein Plastikbecher  Wasser zureichen, das ding knallte gegen mein Lenkrad bei voller fahrt  meine Vollbremsung inkl....  störte nicht mal den Eltern..


Was die Eltern nicht haben, wird das Kind nimmermehr kriegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> Wie auch immer meine innere Hoffnung meine Cube wäre nach dem Fest "weg" ging nicht in Erfüllung , keine ausrede was schickes neues beim BunnyHop zu holen


Hä?? Warum nicht ein weiteres Rad? Das Cube ist doch nicht schlecht, würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten.
Ich spiele allerdings auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein weiteres Rad zuzulegen, ein Fully scheint immer näher zu rücken
Ich muß allerdings erst mal Platz schaffen, dass ich das überhaupt unterstellen kann...


----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Keep cool, Speedy.
> 
> Hoffe das beste und rechne mit dem schlimmsten...
> ...nicht immer das Verhalten von Junior voraussehen und bin dann meistens auch zu spät zur Stelle. Momentan bringe ich ihm das Biken bei. Ratschläge verhallen wie Schall und Rauch.



Kinder sind doch in irgend einer Weise berechenbar. Sie verbeisen sich nicht in die Waden...


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2007)

Bei mir steht schon wieder die nächste Tour an. Am Donnerstag treffe ich mich mit Dave um 16:15 an der Wasserwerksbrücke (Fußgängerbrücke über den Rangierbahnhof und Südtangente) zur klassischen Trailtour über den Wattkopf und Toter-Mann-Stein-Trail. Ideal also für alle die noch nicht alle Trails kennen oder mal wiedersehen/-finden  wollen. Dauer der Tour ist wie gehabt 3-4h und man kann keine S-Bahn verpassen


----------



## rinsewind (23. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie genau der Hac zählt ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Im Display zeigt er mir immernoch "nur" 857hm, da wird wohl anders gemittelt. Der Hop war leider im Dunkeln durch die spiegelnde Scheibe schlecht zu sehen, ein echter Bunny wars aber nicht  eben irgendwas dazwischen.



ja erst vorderrad hochziehen und dann hinterrad geht klar auch, aber das kost nur zeit ;-)

marco


----------



## rinsewind (23. Juli 2007)

Denni77 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, danke werde ich tun



ich fahr eh immer durch karlsdorf wenn ich meine michaelsberg runde mach, wenn die naechste ansteht werd ichs ankuendigen. ich fahr in der regel unter der woche so 18h-18h30 los und bin dann so kurz vor sieben in karlsdorf und fahr hintenrum industriestrasse richtung brusel.


vg

marco


----------



## MTBDave (23. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei mir steht schon wieder die nächste Tour an. Am Donnerstag treffe ich mich mit Dave um 16:15 an der Wasserwerksbrücke (Fußgängerbrücke über den Rangierbahnhof und Südtangente) zur klassischen Trailtour über den Wattkopf und Toter-Mann-Stein-Trail. Ideal also für alle die noch nicht alle Trails kennen oder mal wiedersehen/-finden  wollen. Dauer der Tour ist wie gehabt 3-4h und man kann keine S-Bahn verpassen



Cool das es so schnell un unkopmpliziert geklappt hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mann, bin ich froh hierher gefunden zu haben.... ....andlich mal ein paar motivierte Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2007)

So Mädels mal 2 Fotos von unserer Kindergartentour-  




MTBDAVE und TITAN DIRK 




DOLLY im FREILAUF

So ca. 37km und ????HM gute Runde mit Ausbaupotential......


----------



## MTBDave (23. Juli 2007)

Teilweise echt schöne Strecke aber mein Trailhunger wurde noch nicht gestillt


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2007)

Schön Dirk mal wieder in seiner natürliche Umgebung zu sehen


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hä?? Warum nicht ein weiteres Rad? Das Cube ist doch nicht schlecht, würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten.



mit meiner Gabel habe ich an den Trails ziemlich zu schafen, und sobald es etwas matschig wird sind VBrakes auch nicht der hit.. und den unterschied zwischen ein fully ud ein HT bei Trails ist nich zu unterschätzen.. klar auf der andere Seite könnte man sagen, ist alles nur Technik sache aber der Komfort Gewinn ist schon enorm sage ich mal so..
In 2 Wochen habe ich Urlaub, da will ich mir evtl beim BunnyHop mal ein Fully ausleihen,schauen wir mal..



> Ich spiele allerdings auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein weiteres Rad zuzulegen, ein Fully scheint immer näher zu rücken



dann lies mal hier ;-) HT sind eigentlich wieder "in"


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ... klar auf der andere Seite könnte man sagen, ist alles nur Technik sache aber der Komfort Gewinn ist schon enorm sage ich mal so..
> In 2 Wochen habe ich Urlaub, da will ich mir evtl beim BunnyHop mal ein Fully ausleihen,schauen wir mal..
> 
> 
> ...



Speedy Deine Kiste ist langsam im Rentenalter wird zeit für was Neues....


----------



## Trailhunter (23. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen habe ich Urlaub, da will ich mir evtl beim BunnyHop mal ein Fully ausleihen,schauen wir mal..



Ich denke schon daß ein Fully das nächste Bike sein wird. Müßte Dir ja eigentlich wie Tag und Nacht vorkommen der Unterschied HT und Fully.
Und Discbrake? Kein Vergleich zu einer Felgenbremse. Die HS33 war schon bissig als Felgenbremse, aber die Brakes von heute sind einfach in Kraft und Dosierbarkeit jeder Felgenbremse überlegen. 
Mittlerweile kauft man weder bei dem einen noch bei dem anderen die Katze im Sack. Lediglich die Qual der Wahl welche Art Fully es denn sein soll ist größer denn je.
Aber wenn Du Dir überlegst wo Du hauptsächlich mit dem Bike fahren willst, sollte auch dies nicht schwerfallen.

P.S. Postmount scheint sich als Standard durchzusetzen. Daher von anfang an aufs richtige Pferd setzen um für lange Zeit Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Eike. (24. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute sowas gehört nicht hier rein sondern da. Sonst haben wir hier gleich wieder das alte Problem, dass keiner mehr die aktuelle Tour findet.


----------



## Trailhunter (24. Juli 2007)

Frag doch bei IBC nach ob die Dich zum Admin oder wenigstens Mod machen, dann kannste die Threads und Postings ja hin-  und herschieben.
Oje, schon wieder ein Posting was vom Thema abschweift.


----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2007)

Irgendjemand Zeit und Lust für eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Irgendjemand Zeit und Lust für eine Feierabendrunde?



heute geht´s bei mir nicht, *morgen* gern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (25. Juli 2007)

Alter Suchbolzen  Heute Abend leider keine Zeit...

Ich war gestern ne Feierabendrunde fahren... ...ca. 35km... ..zwar ohne Berge aber dafür sehr matschig, nass und schottrig^^ War recht anstrengend dafür das es nur in der Ebene war. Kann ich empfeheln, hat saumäßg fun gemacht > Am Rhein (über Rheinbrücke, dann gleich runter fahren und unter der Brücke weiter) auf der Pfälzer Seite Richtung Neuburg. Der Rhein ist teilweise überschwemmt, so dass man oft durch Wasser heizen muss etc... ...ich sah aus kann ich dir sagen.... ....aber geil wars - ne schöne Aussicht hat man auch


----------



## Trailhunter (25. Juli 2007)

Muß Do/Fr net schaffe und werde das Wetter ausgiebig nutzen um km zu spulen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja treffen, da Eichel- und Michaelsberg auf dem Weg liegen.


----------



## iTom (25. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Muß Do/Fr net schaffe und werde das Wetter ausgiebig nutzen um km zu spulen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja treffen, da Eichel- und Michaelsberg auf dem Weg liegen.



Ich werde voraussichtlich am Fr auf jeden Fall auf'm Eichelberg/Michaelsberg unterwegs sein. Muß noch HM sammeln gehn...


----------



## Trailhunter (25. Juli 2007)

Wäre ja toll wenn man sich trifft. Bin leider aber nur auf asphaltierten Untergrund unterwegs.

P.S. Handy (ist zwar unnötiger Ballast aber für Notfälle unverzichtbar) habe ich dabei.


----------



## iTom (25. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Wäre ja toll wenn man sich trifft. Bin leider aber nur auf asphaltierten Untergrund unterwegs.
> 
> P.S. Handy (ist zwar unnötiger Ballast aber für Notfälle unverzichtbar) habe ich dabei.



Handy ist das, was ich so gut wie nie dabei habe. Schweiß und elektronische Geräte vertragen sich nicht so gut, außerdem macht es gerne einen Abflug aus meinem Trikot...

Nichts desto trotz, werde ich, sofern nichts unvorhergesehens dazwischen kommt, um 14.30 von Forst ne 1/4-h in Richtung GBZ-Haltestelle unterwegs sein. Vielleicht trifft man sich unterwegs.


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Handy ist das, was ich so gut wie nie dabei habe. Schweiß und elektronische Geräte vertragen sich nicht so gut, außerdem macht es gerne einen Abflug aus meinem Trikot...



Ob das Handy durch Schweiß hinübergeht ist mir egal, aus meiner Zeit im Fahrdienst habe ich noch etliche ausrangierte Handys. Da stört mich eher das Mehrgewicht und Gebaumel am Rücken.

14:30? Oh, ich fahre schon 10:00 los, werde da wohl schon wieder daheim sein.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juli 2007)

Da das schon wieder eine Seite runtergerutscht ist hier nochmal als Erinnerung:
Heute 16:15 an der Wasserwerksbrücke zur Karlsruher/Ettlinger Trailtour.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juli 2007)

Falls noch jemand mitkommen will, wir haben die Startzeit auf 17 Uhr verschoben weil Dave erst später loskommt.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. Juli 2007)

OK, ist Wetterlotto aber am Samstag will ich noch mal den toten Mann suchen . So gegen 11:00 Uhr werd ich an der Hedwigsquelle sein. Dann Wattkopf, Serpentinentrail, Ettlingen, Spessart, toter Mann (oder auch nicht), Wattkopf, Strommastentrail.

Jemand in der Gegend unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. Juli 2007)

Mal sehen, falls ich diese Nacht mal wieder besser schlafe als letzte (oder überhaupt mal) und es nicht schifft tauche ich vielleicht auf. Oder raube ich dir dann den Entdeckergeist?  Ich fahr einfach hinterher und ruf heiß oder kalt


----------



## liquidnight (27. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hedwigsquelle sein. Dann Wattkopf, Serpentinentrail, Ettlingen, Spessart, toter Mann (oder auch nicht), Wattkopf, Strommastentrail.


 morgen um die zeit kann ich leider net, sonntag auch net, aber an den folgenden wochentagen wäre ich abends (frühestens ab 18h) durchaus mal bei einer solchen tour dabei. werd' hier noch ein bissle  zugucken


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juli 2007)

jemand Lust morgen gegen Spätvormittag, also ab 11Uhr, auf ne schöne Trailrunde???


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. Juli 2007)

Hi,

weiß noch nicht ob ichs um 11:00 Uhr schaffe, heut hats ja mit 11:00 Uhr auch nicht funktioniert .

Abfahrt wo und wohin? Anfängertauglich?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juli 2007)

wollte schon um 11 los, wird sonst zu spät!!
nicht wirklich was neues, nur das Tempo etwas hoch gehalten


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Juli 2007)

werde wohl erst gegen 11:30 in Durlach starten und dann über den Wattkopf, Serpentinentrail, Richtung Toter Mann und wieder zurück. Im Grunde so ähnlich wie wir schon mit der Riesengruppe gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. Juli 2007)

liquidnight schrieb:


> morgen um die zeit kann ich leider net, sonntag auch net, aber an den folgenden wochentagen wäre ich abends (frühestens ab 18h) durchaus mal bei einer solchen tour dabei. werd' hier noch ein bissle  zugucken



Hi,

am Dienstag könnte ich zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 am Parkplatz unter dem Hedwigshof sein. Für eine Feierabendrunde ist mir die komplette Tour (Fahrzeit 2h:20min) etwas zu lang. Aber man kann ja irgendwie abkürzen.


----------



## Trailhunter (30. Juli 2007)

Wo ist denn der Hedwigshof?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Hedwigshof?



Zwischen Durlach und Ettlingen, an der B3. Von Durlach kommend geht 100 Meter vor dem Hedwigshof rechts ein Weg ab, dort ist ein kleiner Parkplatz.

Klick mich!


----------



## Trailhunter (30. Juli 2007)

Hmm, zu weit für 'nen Abstecher um die Tageszeit.


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2007)

Wenns Wetter mitmacht bin ich dabei. Wenn man den Riesenschlenker zum Toten Mann auslässt spart man einen Haufen Zeit und der Wattkopf ist allemal gut um 1-2 Stunden Spaß zu haben.
Irgendwann fahr ich mal alle möglichen Abfahrten hintereinander. Das dürften dann gute 1000-1500hm auf kaum KM werden  Hm hat vielleicht jemand Lust das nächstes WE mal in Angriff zu nehmen? Dabei könnte auch noch der eine oder andere unbekannte Trail abfallen. Und man kann ohne Trinkrucksack fahren weil man die Flasche an der Quelle auffüllen kann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Irgendwann fahr ich mal alle möglichen Abfahrten hintereinander. Das dürften dann gute 1000-1500hm auf kaum KM werden  Hm hat vielleicht jemand Lust das nächstes WE mal in Angriff zu nehmen?



Sh*t. Bei mir zuckt es die ganze Zeit.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter mitmacht bin ich dabei. Wenn man den Riesenschlenker zum Toten Mann auslässt spart man einen Haufen Zeit und der Wattkopf ist allemal gut um 1-2 Stunden Spaß zu haben.
> Irgendwann fahr ich mal alle möglichen Abfahrten hintereinander. Das dürften dann gute 1000-1500hm auf kaum KM werden  Hm hat vielleicht jemand Lust das nächstes WE mal in Angriff zu nehmen? Dabei könnte auch noch der eine oder andere unbekannte Trail abfallen. Und man kann ohne Trinkrucksack fahren weil man die Flasche an der Quelle auffüllen kann



*SAMSTAG* BITTE BITTE


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *SAMSTAG* BITTE BITTE



Höhenmeter-Junkie .

Wenn das Wetter hält was der Bericht verspricht bin ich dabei .


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2007)

NÖÖÖ aber so ein paar  Abfahrten muss sein Ist doch ne lustige Idee


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *SAMSTAG* BITTE BITTE



Huch, ich hätte ja nicht damit gerechnet, dass meine komische Idee auf so eine Begeisterung stößt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Huch, ich hätte ja nicht damit gerechnet, dass meine komische Idee auf so eine Begeisterung stößt



Gut ich finde Deine komische Idee sofort sch....  *Dagegen egal wieso, warum und weshalb *


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2007)

Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir persönlich wurscht, das können wir ja am Mittwoch ausdiskutieren, ich lass dann eine Anmeldeliste rumgehen


----------



## MTBDave (31. Juli 2007)

Du willst wohl die bisher unbekannten Trails ausfindig machen die wir nur von unten gesehen haben? 

Wäre sicher interessant...

...wenn, dann kann ich nur spontan. Also ich bin entweder da oder nicht


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Du willst wohl die bisher unbekannten Trails ausfindig machen die wir nur von unten gesehen haben?



Da das Ziel ist jeden auch nur einigermaßen interessanten/fahrbaren Trail am Wattkopf zu fahren werde ich mir das Weglein auch genauer anschauen. Aber ich hab auch ohne den noch ein bischen was im Ärmel 
Auf jeden Fall wird es etwas fordernder als die normalen Touren. Ich schätze mal der Wattkopf ist so 7-8 mal zu "erklimmen" aber nicht jedesmal in voller Höhe, das wäre ja bei den mörderischen 200 Höhenmetern ohne Doping gar nicht drin  Ich werd es so planen, dass die Quelle immer wieder mal am Weg liegt.



Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am Dienstag könnte ich zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 am Parkplatz unter dem Hedwigshof sein. Für eine Feierabendrunde ist mir die komplette Tour (Fahrzeit 2h:20min) etwas zu lang. Aber man kann ja irgendwie abkürzen.



Steht das eigentlich noch?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (31. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Steht das eigentlich noch?



Heute morgen habe ich bemerkt, dass ich vorne nen Platten habe. Bike steht also ohne Luft zuhause . 

Dafür kommt heute DHL vorbei und bringt mir neues Pimp-Material. Also ist heute erst mal flicken und pimpen angesagt .


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich bemerkt, dass ich vorne nen Platten habe. Bike steht also ohne Luft zuhause .
> 
> Dafür kommt heute DHL vorbei und bringt mir neues Pimp-Material. Also ist heute erst mal flicken und pimpen angesagt .



Flicken ist ne Sache von max 5Minuten, diese Ausrede zählt nicht!!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (31. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Flicken ist ne Sache von max 5Minuten, diese Ausrede zählt nicht!!!!



er braucht länger, weil er zwischendurch noch eine Kippe rauchen muss


----------



## Jürgen_KA (31. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> er braucht länger, weil er zwischendurch noch eine Kippe rauchen muss



Er braucht vor allem länger, weil heute Nacht irgendwer oder irgendwas die SAP Datenbank geklaut hat und er darum noch im Büro rumsitzt .


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Er braucht vor allem länger, weil heute Nacht irgendwer oder irgendwas die SAP Datenbank geklaut hat und er darum noch im Büro rumsitzt .



Frag doch einfach bei Oracle nach, die haben bestimmt ein Backup  
SAP legt Backups von Oracle an und umgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Flicken ist ne Sache von max 5Minuten, diese Ausrede zählt nicht!!!!



Wenn das Rad zerlegt ist, oder wenn der Schlauch sich noch im Mantel befindet 

Das Vulkanisatinszeuch braucht doch schon alleine 5Min um mit der  Gummioberfläche brauchbar reagiert zu haben...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (31. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Frag doch einfach bei Oracle nach, die haben bestimmt ein Backup
> SAP legt Backups von Oracle an und umgekehrt



Bevor ich Oracle nehme stell ich auf Lochkarten um.



mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad zerlegt ist, oder wenn der Schlauch sich noch im Mantel befindet
> 
> Das Vulkanisatinszeuch braucht doch schon alleine 5Min um mit der  Gummioberfläche brauchbar reagiert zu haben...



Fünf Minuten wenn man das Loch erst mal gefunden hat. Scheinbar diffundiert die Luft durch das gleiche schwarze Loch wie meine Datenbank .


----------



## Eike. (1. August 2007)

***** Breaking News: New Trail on Waddenhead discovered!!! *****
Die Wattkopf-Complete-Tour ist gerade erweitert worden. Da fährt man 3 Jahre an so einem kleinen Buckel rum und findet doch mal wieder das neues. 
Als ich am Donnerstag mit Dave unterwegs war hab ich den Weg von unten gesehen und heute gezielt nach dem Einstieg gesucht. Keine Ahnung warum mir der nie aufgefallen ist. Am Einstieg komm ich allerdings normalerweise nicht vorbei und der ist auch ein bischen unangenehm ohne lange Hose  Der Trail ist nichts spektakuläres aber ganz nett und wer auf "richtig steil" steht kann die Falllinie zur Hedwigquelle nehmen, aber Achtung für einen Köpper ist die zu flach


----------



## andi1969 (1. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ***** Breaking News: New Trail on Waddenhead discovered!!! *****
> Die Wattkopf-Complete-Tour ist gerade erweitert worden. Da fährt man 3 Jahre an so einem kleinen Buckel rum und findet doch mal wieder das neues.
> Als ich am Donnerstag mit Dave unterwegs war hab ich den Weg von unten gesehen und heute gezielt nach dem Einstieg gesucht. Keine Ahnung warum mir der nie aufgefallen ist. Am Einstieg komm ich allerdings normalerweise nicht vorbei und der ist auch ein bischen unangenehm ohne lange Hose  Der Trail ist nichts spektakuläres aber ganz nett und wer auf "richtig steil" steht kann die Falllinie zur Hedwigquelle nehmen, aber Achtung für einen Köpper ist die zu flach




  Oh grosser Trailwissender EIKE  erleuchte uns unwürdige Würmer......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Oh grosser Trailwissender EIKE  erleuchte uns unwürdige Würmer......


Bilder, wir wollen Bilder!!!

Bis gleich.....


----------



## Eike. (1. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bilder, wir wollen Bilder!!!
> 
> Bis gleich.....



Nö ich hab doch nicht ständig die Knipse dabei. Außerdem ist es wie gesagt nix spektakuläres. Wenn du ihn sehen willst komm halt am WE mit  Ich brauch ja eh noch jemanden mit Ortskenntnis der aufpasst, dass ich nix vergesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. August 2007)

So wir haben gestern einen Termin festgeklopft. Treffen ist Samstag um 12 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle bzw. dem kleinen Parkplatz am Waldrand gegenüber dem Hedwigshof (wie beim Techniktraining).


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. August 2007)

Bin Samstag mit dabei, würde vorher aber schon los und dann zu Euch dazustoßen, da wie gesagt Besuch anrückt.

@ Michael (Vanessa)/Patrick
Sollen wir vorher schon mal die Energy Runde erkunden??? Uhrzeit/Treffpunkt?? Treffen uns dann einfach im Anschluß mit dem Rest, Patrick, überzeugt!!??


----------



## mw1774 (3. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bin Samstag mit dabei, würde vorher aber schon los und dann zu Euch dazustoßen, da wie gesagt Besuch anrückt.
> 
> @ Michael (Vanessa)/Patrick
> Sollen wir vorher schon mal die Energy Runde erkunden??? Uhrzeit/Treffpunkt?? Treffen uns dann einfach im Anschluß mit dem Rest, Patrick, überzeugt!!??



hallo felix,
treffpunkt 11.00 uhr parkplatz freibad ettlingen, eine runde drehen und um 12.00 sind wir dann an der hedwigsquelle, ok? vanessa und sabine (neueinkauf) sind auch dabei.

*patrick..!!!???*


----------



## andi1969 (3. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hallo felix,
> treffpunkt 11.00 uhr parkplatz freibad ettlingen, eine runde drehen und um 12.00 sind wir dann an der hedwigsquelle, ok? vanessa und sabine (neueinkauf) sind auch dabei.
> 
> *patrick..!!!???*



*ALLA GUUUT dann bis Morgen auf´em Wattkopf und Happy Trails  *


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hallo felix,
> treffpunkt 11.00 uhr parkplatz freibad ettlingen, eine runde drehen und um 12.00 sind wir dann an der hedwigsquelle, ok? vanessa und sabine (neueinkauf) sind auch dabei.
> 
> *patrick..!!!???*


Magenta ziehste jetzt voll durch oder, Morgen auch mit Trikot????? 

11 Uhr Freibad geht klar!! Respekt Eure Truppe zieht die Mädelsquote steil nach oben!!!


----------



## mw1774 (3. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Magenta ziehste jetzt voll durch oder, Morgen auch mit Trikot?????



na klaaaro, seit sinkespritz/testogel wieder voll fahrbar!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Respekt Eure Truppe zieht die Mädelsquote steil nach oben!!!



Das bewundere ich auch. Ich hab bisher nur komische Typen aus Heidelsheim, Weingarten, Neudorf ... aufreißen können.


----------



## Oskar1974 (3. August 2007)

Hallöchen,

habe morgen Nachmittag schon was vor. Aber für die Vormittags Trainingsrunde am Ettlinger Parcour bin ich zu haben  

Würde allerdings mit dem Auto ans Freibad kommen.
Weiss jemand wie die Staße heißt ?? Ist das die Schöllbronner Str 61 ?

Gruß
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das bewundere ich auch. Ich hab bisher nur komische Typen aus Heidelsheim, Weingarten, Neudorf ... aufreißen können.


liegt wohl an seinem Charme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Respekt Eure Truppe zieht die Mädelsquote steil nach oben!!!



Muss man sich dann _anständig_ benehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Muss man sich dann _anständig_ benehmen?



Ob sich ein Mensch derart verstellen kann?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Muss man sich dann _anständig_ benehmen?


Immer von Vorteil  !!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ob sich ein Mensch derart verstellen kann?










ähhhhhhhh


----------



## andi1969 (3. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ob sich ein Mensch derart verstellen kann?



Hoffnung????


----------



## Trailhunter (4. August 2007)

Have Fun Boys 'n Girls.
Ich flitze derweilen auf meiner Hausrunde rum.

cul8er


----------



## speedygonzales (4. August 2007)

da ich heute nicht mitfahren kann, jemand lust morgen (Sonntag) auf einer klassische GBZ Runde?


----------



## iTom (4. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> da ich heute nicht mitfahren kann, jemand lust morgen (Sonntag) auf einer klassische GBZ Runde?



Hätte ich gerne gemacht, mein Rädschen steht leider noch in der Werkstatt und das bei diesem Wetter    
Wird Zeit für mich, dass ich mir ein "Ersatz"-Rad zulege, mit dem man ordentliche Runden drehen kann. 
Wo und wie ich das aber bei mir unterstellen soll, ist leider noch ungeklärt...
Mir bleibt am WE nur laufen zu gehen, sorry.


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2007)

Puh, war eine anstrengende aber auch wunderschöne Tour mit einem Trailanteil von ~25% und da sind noch 10km An- und Abfahrt auf Schotter mit dabei! Wenn man die rausrechnet war es ein sattes Drittel  Außerdem hab ich durch die Tour einige Perlen wieder entdeckt auf denen ich schon ewig nicht mehr unterwegs war und die mit der inzwischen besser gewordenen Fahrtechnik auch viel mehr Spaß machen als früher


----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Puh, war eine anstrengende aber auch wunderschöne Tour mit einem Trailanteil von ~25% und da sind noch 10km An- und Abfahrt auf Schotter mit dabei! Wenn man die rausrechnet war es ein sattes Drittel  Außerdem hab ich durch die Tour einige Perlen wieder entdeckt auf denen ich schon ewig nicht mehr unterwegs war und die mit der inzwischen besser gewordenen Fahrtechnik auch viel mehr Spaß machen als früher



Ja, war sehr schön. Ich habe viele neu Trails kennen gelernt und wieder mal viel gelernt. Irgendwann fahre ich auch diese dämliche Kurve bei der Bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. August 2007)

*OOOH JAA* und es war toll am Wattkopf Höhenmeter fressen und geile  *Abfahrten*   vorallem die neuen Trails 
macht süchtig


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. August 2007)

War ne super Tour, wenn auch leider vorzeitig abgebrochen. Bremse geht wieder, fragt mich nicht warum. Heute Morgen getestet und der Hebel geht wieder zurück. Keine Ahnung, werde es nachher bein eine kleinen Tour einfach mal nochmal testen.
"Ist einfach ne Zicke die kleine Diva" Zitat von Andi, dem ich einfach mal zustimme.





















Die anderen Bilder lade ich auf unsere HP.

Hier noch ein kleines Techniklehrvideo 

@ Patrick von dem ich Dir erzählt habe,  achtet vorallem auf Sekunde 57


----------



## black soul (7. August 2007)

hallo eike
respekt! 40 km wattkopf ist schon anstrengend. hat aber scheinbar doch viel laune gemacht.  
wenn ihr mal wieder so ne ähnliche wattkopftour macht, würd ich gerne mal mit euch fahren. weist ja, bergauf dauert es etwas bergab nicht so 
also wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, ich lese mal hier mit und meld mich dann zu wort wenns passt.
gruss BS


----------



## mw1774 (7. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *OOOH JAA* und es war toll am Wattkopf Höhenmeter fressen und geile  *Abfahrten*   vorallem die neuen Trails
> macht süchtig



heyyy andi, haste dir ooch nen   majenta gezogen???  
bei 14 euros wird man schwach, gell!!!


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> heyyy andi, haste dir ooch nen   majenta gezogen???
> bei 14 euros wird man schwach, gell!!!



Nee Du hab mal meine  Rosa Seite rausgelassen 

Wie 14 Euro und wo????


----------



## mw1774 (7. August 2007)

bei karstadt-sport, bei tourstart 60, dann 40 (rasmussen, dann 20 (wino) und kurz nach sinkewitz 14 euros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> bei karstadt-sport, bei tourstart 60, dann 40 (rasmussen, dann 20 (wino) und kurz nach sinkewitz 14 euros



Das muss ich haben nur aus duck wegen Sinkedoof und Konsorten


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. August 2007)

Brasilianer goes Magenta???


----------



## iTom (7. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Brasilianer goes Magenta???



Hallo Leute,

wäre das Thema nicht eher im Stammtisch-Fredchen auf gehoben...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. August 2007)

Wettertrend Richtung WE ist leider sehr bescheiden


----------



## speedygonzales (8. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wettertrend Richtung WE ist leider sehr bescheiden


nächste Woche an ein Wochentag? ich hätte  Urlaub


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wäre das Thema nicht eher im Stammtisch-Fredchen auf gehoben...



Meine Antwort darauf steht im Stammtischthread. Mounty hat recht. Ordnung muss sein.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> nächste Woche an ein Wochentag? ich hätte  Urlaub


Du Glücklicher, ich aber nicht!!!


----------



## Ironlung84 (8. August 2007)

servus zusammen,

also ich wär vielleicht auch mal bei ner GBZ runde dabei.
Bin jetzt 2 mal mim cousin durch en Eichel/Michelsberg geheizt und muss sagen es macht süchtig.
Vielleicht iss dann auch mal was größeres drin aber will erstmal en bissle die einfacheren Strecken fahren 
Iss vielleicht besser für meine Gesundheit *lol*

Also wenns wetter besser iss dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal  

Grüße
Torsten


----------



## speedygonzales (8. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher



meinst Du? schau mal aus dem Fenster


----------



## Eike. (8. August 2007)

Ironlung84 schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> 
> also ich wär vielleicht auch mal bei ner GBZ runde dabei.
> Bin jetzt 2 mal mim cousin durch en Eichel/Michelsberg geheizt und muss sagen es macht süchtig.
> ...



Hey schön, dass du zu uns gefunden hast. Und dass das mit den Trails süchtig macht hab ich dir ja schon prophezeit  Lass dich mal von den Jungs auf den Kraichgautrails trainieren und für später gibt es am Wattkopf reichlich um die Drogendosis zu steigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wettertrend Richtung WE ist leider sehr bescheiden



Der Wettertrend scheint sich aber wieder gebessert zu haben. Vielleicht wirds doch was.


----------



## Hanussen (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

komme auch aus der Nähe und würde mir gern mal euer Revier ansehen.
Nur leider komme ich nicht drauf wo denn der Wattkopf und Michelsberg sein sollen.
Kann mir das vielleicht mal einer in google maps (http://maps.google.de) einzeichnen (einfach nen Wegpunkt setzen oder so)?
Danke schonmal.
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann mal auf der Strecke.

Gruß


----------



## Eike. (8. August 2007)

Äh ist zwar ein bischen peinlich aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich bei Googlemaps eigene Wegpunkte setzen kann. Es ist aber auch so recht einfach zu finden. Das Bruchsaler Revier Eichelberg/Michaelsberg liegt südlich der B3 zwischen Bruchsal und Untergrombach und der Wattkopf ist direkt östlich von Ettlingen.


----------



## speedygonzales (8. August 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Kann mir das vielleicht mal einer in google maps (http://maps.google.de) einzeichnen (einfach nen Wegpunkt setzen oder so)?



wie wäre es mit googeln? sorry aber wenn Du keine 10 Sek zeit investierst mit Suchen (Erste Treffer!), wüsste ich kein Grund weshalb jemand mind eine viertel Std. seiner Freizeit mit google Maps verbringen sollte und Dir die Arbeit zu sparen


----------



## iTom (8. August 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...Wattkopf / Michaelsberg



Probier mal diese 2 Links. Vielleicht bekommst Du auch beide gleichzeitig angezeigt.

Michaelsberg
Wattkopf


----------



## speedygonzales (8. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Probier mal diese 2 Links



oha, das ging aber schnell, bis aber Fit mit googleMaps, ich hätte 1/4 Std gebraucht


----------



## Jürgen_KA (8. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Äh ist zwar ein bischen peinlich aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich bei Googlemaps eigene Wegpunkte setzen kann.



- Den Tab "meine Karten" anwählen
- neue Karte erstellen

Always proud to serve


----------



## Hanussen (9. August 2007)

@mounty_69 und Eike.

Vielen Dank.
Das ist ja der Michaelsberg bei Untergrombach - den kenne ich natürlich...

Werde ich bei schönem Wetter mal vorbeischauen.


@speedygonzales

Hast wohl nicht ganz unrecht, aber trotzdem find ich deinen Post etwas übertrieben - zumal es echt keinen Aufwand macht bei google maps eine Markierung in die Landschaft zu setzen.


----------



## speedygonzales (9. August 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Hast wohl nicht ganz unrecht, aber trotzdem find ich deinen Post etwas übertrieben



kann schon sein, liegt am Wetter = Urlaub + Regen =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> zumal es echt keinen Aufwand macht bei google maps eine Markierung in die Landschaft zu setzen.



hast recht, ich habe es gerade probiert, es ist tatsächlich erstaunlich schneller/einfacher als früher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (9. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> kann schon sein, liegt am Wetter = Urlaub + Regen =


Das verstehe ich nur zu gut. Habe zum Glück diese Woche Nachtdienst - also stört es mich nicht sonderlich. Aber der Sommer ist echt mal sowas von bescheiden.
Machen nächste Woche einen Alpencross - ich hoffe dann scheint die Sonne bei angenehmen 25°C .... ach ja, träumen darf man ja noch


----------



## Ironlung84 (9. August 2007)

@ Speedy

Ich hoffe die Vermutung stimmt dass es besser werden soll ab dem Weekend. Hab heute morgen nochmal nachgeschaut, bis jetzt noch Regen ohne Ende.

Hab auch ab nächster Woche Mittwoch auch Urlaub und hoff mal dass sich dass Wetter noch ein bisschen verbessert, weil wie du schon sagst, Urlaub + Scheiss Wetter verträgt sich ned.
Gehen nächste Woche Freitag auch noch an den Gardasee und bis dahin wollte ich eig. schon noch 2-3 mal gefahren haben um mal meine Fähigkeiten ein wenig zu verbessern, ist sicher nur von Vorteil


----------



## iTom (9. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> oha, das ging aber schnell, bis aber Fit mit googleMaps, ich hätte 1/4 Std gebraucht



Ich habe sowas immer auf Vorrat 

Anfänglich habe ich auch recht lange gebraucht um mit dem Quatsch einigermaßen umgehen zu können. In nem 1/4 Jahr weiß ich es bestimmt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Hanussen (9. August 2007)

Ironlung84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Vermutung stimmt dass es besser werden soll ab dem Weekend. Hab heute morgen nochmal nachgeschaut, bis jetzt noch Regen ohne Ende.



wetteronline.de sagt für Samstag ganz passables Wetter vorraus - Sonntag soll sogar richtig schön werden.


----------



## Eike. (9. August 2007)

War ja klar, Sonntag sitz ich ja auch im Auto ohne Klimaanlage


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2007)

Sonntag 14 Uhr kleine Runde GBZ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sonntag 14 Uhr kleine Runde GBZ?



Wenn oder falls ich noch am Sonntag  kriechfähig bin , sollte ich mit dabei sein


----------



## iTom (9. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sonntag 14 Uhr kleine Runde GBZ?



OK, bin um 8Uhr dabei


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (9. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sonntag 14 Uhr kleine Runde GBZ?


Wie würde diese "kleine Runde" aussehen?
Vielleicht kann ich mich auch mal kurzfristig anschließen?!


----------



## andi1969 (9. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> kann schon sein, liegt am Wetter = Urlaub + Regen =



...na sowas und ich kenn Dich nicht anderst  Speedy


----------



## speedygonzales (9. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...na sowas und ich kenn Dich nicht anderst  Speedy



*grübel* _epa epa arriba arriba andale andale........_


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> OK, bin um 8Uhr dabei



Du willst Dich 6 Stunden warm fahren?!?!? Respekt.  




			
				Tequila Sunrise schrieb:
			
		

> Wie würde diese "kleine Runde" aussehen?



30 km, 400 hm und 2 Std. Vielleicht.


----------



## Ironlung84 (10. August 2007)

Also Rinsewind, ein noch unbekannter Kumpel von mir und ich würden vielleicht dabei sein, wettertechnisch siehts ja echt viel besser aus als gestern.

Können aber erst kurzfristig entscheiden ob es klappt oder nicht.....


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2007)

Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß. Ich könnt heulen, super Wetter und ich sitze im Auto und nicht auf dem Rad


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 30 km, 400 hm und 2 Std. Vielleicht.



14:00 bin ich vielleicht dabei. 

Um 8:00 Uhr kann ja jemand bei mir vorbei kommen, Brötchen auf den Tisch stellen. Kaffee Maschine anschalten und dann bitte *leise* die Wohnugstür von außen wieder zumachen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. August 2007)

*Tour ist abgesagt/verschoben!!!*

@ Andi, Dirk und Patrick
Wir wollten Euch bei der Defloriertour mit dabei haben  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. August 2007)

Da die Pläne für morgen quasi rekursiv ins Wasser gefallen sein werden (na wer bekommt raus das das für ein Fall ist? ) würde ich gerne morgen mit möglichst vielen von euch eine Abschiedsrunde drehen da ich in den nächsten zwei Monate nicht mit euch fahren kann. Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust für eine gemütliche Runde am Wattkopf oder im Brusler Revier?


----------



## black soul (10. August 2007)

@eike
2 monate weg ? was machst du denn?


> Lust für eine gemütliche Runde am Wattkopf


also am samstag wär nicht schlecht. allerdings ist die frage : wann ? vor 16 uhr sehr problematisch.
würde mich freuen ,wenns passt.
gruss BS


----------



## iTom (10. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da die Pläne für morgen quasi rekursiv ins Wasser gefallen sein werden (na wer bekommt raus das das für ein Fall ist? ) würde ich gerne morgen mit möglichst vielen von euch eine Abschiedsrunde drehen da ich in den nächsten zwei Monate nicht mit euch fahren kann. Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust für eine gemütliche Runde am Wattkopf oder im Brusler Revier?



Ich denke dass ich nicht dabei sein kann, ich werde morgen Mittag eine ordentlich heftige Runde drehen, um den "Trainingsrückstand" aufzuholen.


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> @eike
> 2 monate weg ? was machst du denn?
> 
> also am samstag wär nicht schlecht. allerdings ist die frage : wann ? vor 16 uhr sehr problematisch.
> ...



Geld verdienen  Und da das in Bayern passiert muss ich für ein paar Wochen in fremden Revieren wildern.


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. August 2007)

Sonntag 14 H.
Bin dabei.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. August 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Sonntag 14 H.
> Bin dabei.
> 
> Grüße


Wäre eigentlich nochmal so ne richtige "back to the roots" Tour. Ich schau mal ob ich es einrichten kann!


----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da die Pläne für morgen quasi rekursiv ins Wasser gefallen sein werden (na wer bekommt raus das das für ein Fall ist? ) würde ich gerne morgen mit möglichst vielen von euch eine Abschiedsrunde drehen da ich in den nächsten zwei Monate nicht mit euch fahren kann. Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust für eine gemütliche Runde am Wattkopf oder im Brusler Revier?



Leider sehen wir uns dann in ein paar Wochen wieder, kann am Samstag nicht(Umzugshelfer)....bis Oktober Eike beim Energyrace 
Gruss andi1969


----------



## mw1774 (10. August 2007)

bei uns klappts leider das ganze we nicht..


----------



## Trailhunter (10. August 2007)

Sonntag 14:00 am GBZ-Parkplatz? Werde mich mal blicken lassen. Momentan noch ohne MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. August 2007)

Wenn kann ich heute erst ab Nachmittag, sprich ca. 15Uhr.


----------



## rinsewind (11. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wenn kann ich heute erst ab Nachmittag, sprich ca. 15Uhr.




ichbin leider heute ab 14h schon wieder auf einer hochzeit, schade eike, sehen wir uns erst in 2 monaten wieder wenn du abgeschuftet bist.

CD ist angekommen, vielen dank!

bis denn

marco


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. August 2007)

wenn's klappt fahre ich um 17:15-17:30 in Durlach zu einer kleinen Runde los. Klein bedeutet wirklich nur 1, max 1,5h. Wer lust hat kann gerne mit. Eike warst Du schon weg???


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2007)

Ne bis jetzt hat mich das Wetter noch nicht wirklich von der Couch gerissen  Aber ich denke mal ich dreh wenigstens noch eine kleine Runde über meine Lieblingstrails (Serpentinen, Treppen und SM). Treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr an der Quelle oder auf dem Wattkopf?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. August 2007)

Bin Morgen dabei, 14Uhr GBZ!!!

War eine sehr weise Entscheidung heute nicht länger ;-) zu fahren, komme gerade vom Wattkopf zurück und der ist doch ziemlich schlammig!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. August 2007)

@ Patrick
Wir könnten uns ja schon in Weingarten treffen. Meld Dich mal, Deine Handy hast Du ja noch aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tequila Sunrise (12. August 2007)

Danke, Jungs. Hat Spaß gemacht, mit Euch eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. August 2007)

Ja, war in der Tat mal wieder sehr schön mit Euch. hat Spaß gemacht.

@ Speedy
Wenn Du heute Abend den Server laufen lässt, lade ich die Bilder hoch!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (12. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ja, war in der Tat mal wieder sehr schön mit Euch. hat Spaß gemacht.



dem gibts nichts hinzuzufügen! klasse Tour  

@pumuckl
der Server lasse ich ab jetzt einfach laufen der Rechner ist eh an..


----------



## andi1969 (12. August 2007)

@ allle--schließe mich der allgemeinen Meinung an war mal wieder lustig mit allen unterwegs zu sein und willkommen Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. August 2007)

So, inzwischen bin ich wieder satt, sauber und trocken . Schön war's, und danke für die Rauchpause.

Die Trails rund um Bruchsal finde ich richtig schön, einem Umzug nach Forst steht also nichts mehr im Weg, fehlt nur noch die passende Wohnung .


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> der Server lasse ich ab jetzt einfach laufen der Rechner ist eh an..


läuft!!! Bilder Stammtisch, Tour 04.08. und 12.08.


----------



## andi1969 (12. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> So, inzwischen bin ich wieder satt, sauber und trocken . Schön war's, und danke für die Rauchpause.
> 
> Die Trails rund um Bruchsal finde ich richtig schön, einem Umzug nach Forst steht also nichts mehr im Weg, fehlt nur noch die passende Wohnung .



Heidelsheim.....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Heidelsheim.....



ohne GPS finde ich da ja nie hin .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2007)

Super Tour heute.  

Seid ihr noch lange gefahren, nachdem ich heim musste? Habs übrigens noch geschafft, vor der Hiebe-Grenze über die Lichtschranke zu hechten.  

Nur platzen mir jetzt grad die Oberschenkel. F***ing Übersetzung, echt brutal. Ich bin wohl ein Weichei.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Super Tour heute.
> 
> Seid ihr noch lange gefahren, nachdem ich heim musste? Habs übrigens noch geschafft, vor der Hiebe-Grenze über die Lichtschranke zu hechten.
> 
> Nur platzen mir jetzt grad die Oberschenkel. F***ing Übersetzung, echt brutal. Ich bin wohl ein Weichei.


nicht wirklich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (12. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Super Tour heute.
> 
> Seid ihr noch lange gefahren, nachdem ich heim musste? Habs übrigens noch geschafft, vor der Hiebe-Grenze über die Lichtschranke zu hechten.
> 
> Nur platzen mir jetzt grad die Oberschenkel. F***ing Übersetzung, echt brutal. Ich bin wohl ein Weichei.



Na na bei 32-34 Übersetzung und ca.14 kilo Bike biste kein Weichei


----------



## speedygonzales (12. August 2007)

Headquarter Update: 
Felix Bilder sind Online: Stammtisch / Energy Trail Tour & Back to the roots Tour Heute

_viel spaß!_


----------



## iTom (12. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> nicht wirklich!!



93 Km/h   Seid ihr wahnsinnig? Oder hast Du einen 2 Magneten angebracht


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. August 2007)

Yes,
war ne schöne Tour heute.
Bis demnächst 

Euer Downhiller .


----------



## Trailhunter (13. August 2007)

Sorry, das kurze Hallo wurde gestern durch ein spontanes bei-der-DT-vorbeischauen überstimmt.
Mir pochen jetzt noch die Schenkel vom auf die Alexanderschanze hochkurbeln. Schönes Vorbereitungsrevier für die Alpen nächstes Jahr.


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> 93 Km/h   Seid ihr wahnsinnig? Oder hast Du einen 2 Magneten angebracht




Mist... war wegen dem nassen Untergrund runter zum Naturfreundehaus, trocken wär´s bestimmt schneller gewesen


----------



## rinsewind (13. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> 93 Km/h   Seid ihr wahnsinnig? Oder hast Du einen 2 Magneten angebracht




eher kurven nicht geglättet vor der analyse, dann kommen so spassige sachen bei raus =)

marco


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. August 2007)

Total blöd, habe k.a. woher diese Werte während der Aufzeichnung kommen. Beim ein- und ausstecken verstehe ich das ja, da aufgrund der Kontakte die Werte hoch gehen, aber während der Aufzeichnung  . Der  ist mir aber auch gestern mal kurz ausgefallen, vielleicht lags daran.


----------



## speedygonzales (13. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Total blöd, habe k.a. woher diese Werte während der Aufzeichnung kommen.



Ich würde das beobachten, ist nicht das erste mal, dass Du so komische Werte hast   ich habe nämlich nie solche Problemen..
Hast Du die aktuelle Firmware drauf? 1.35 ist aktuell.
frag doch bei thorsten im Forum nach...
http://www.mountainbike-page.de/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=4&sid=492a4b40554044dd2870ce431bafc9c3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ich würde das beobachten, ist nicht das erste mal, dass Du so komische Werte hast   ich habe nämlich nie solche Problemen..
> Hast Du die aktuelle Firmware drauf? 1.35 ist aktuell.
> frag doch bei thorsten im Forum nach...
> http://www.mountainbike-page.de/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=4&sid=492a4b40554044dd2870ce431bafc9c3



Stimmt hatte ich schon öfter, auch schon über 200km/h  !!!


----------



## mw1774 (14. August 2007)

liebe brasilianer-gemeinde

am sa 18.08 gibts mal wieder heidelbeerpfannkuchen!  
start 0800 parkplatz freibad ettlingen > saumweg bis walprechtsweier > mahlberg > bernsteinfelsen > käppele > rißwasenhütte > teufelsmühle > langmartskopfhütte > hohloh > grünhütte > hahnenfalzhütte > schweitzerkopf > dobel > schwannerwarte > graf-rhena-weg > freibad ettlingen  

bis jetzt dabei:
vanessa
alexander
stefan
magenta

@felix: wäre gute marathonvorbereitung für dich


----------



## iTom (14. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> liebe brasilianer-gemeinde
> 
> am sa 18.08 gibts mal wieder heidelbeerpfannkuchen!
> start 0800 parkplatz freibad ettlingen > saumweg bis walprechtsweier > mahlberg > bernsteinfelsen > käppele > rißwasenhütte > teufelsmühle > langmartskopfhütte > hohloh > grünhütte > hahnenfalzhütte > schweitzerkopf > dobel > schwannerwarte > graf-rhena-weg > freibad ettlingen
> ...



Hier könnt ihr auch trainieren, ich bin schon ganz horny darauf. Einen hohen Tinglesrail-Anteil  
http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php

Dort gibt es bestimmt auch genügend T-estosteron


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Dort gibt es bestimmt auch genügend T-estosteron



Heeyy aber keine Witze über* Magenta*


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> liebe brasilianer-gemeinde
> 
> am sa 18.08 gibts mal wieder heidelbeerpfannkuchen!
> start 0800 parkplatz freibad ettlingen > saumweg bis walprechtsweier > mahlberg > bernsteinfelsen > käppele > rißwasenhütte > teufelsmühle > langmartskopfhütte > hohloh > grünhütte > hahnenfalzhütte > schweitzerkopf > dobel > schwannerwarte > graf-rhena-weg > freibad ettlingen
> ...




Ihr seid doch *IRRE *also echt..... 

Wieviel KM söllten das werden????


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr auch trainieren, ich bin schon ganz horny darauf. Einen hohen Tinglesrail-Anteil
> http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php



extrem geile Touren und sehr gut ausgeschildert.

<SPAM>
Wenn da jemand eine Unterkunft sucht, dann kann ich das Hostel empfehlen. Liegt direkt am Einstieg zur Tour 1. Stefan und seine Frau sind sehr nett und geben auch gerne Tipps zu anderen Touren. Viel Platz um am Bike zu basteln und (@ Felix!) *putzen*. Für den Abend gibt es Sauna und Tischkicker.

Und ein *sehr *leckeres Frühstück. 

Einzelzimmer 27- (oder 29-?) , OK, kein eigenes Bad aber so sauber wie da sollte meine Dusche auch mal sein .
</SPAM>

Nein, ich bekomme da keine Provision.

Hmmm, da sollte ich im September vielleicht wieder hinfahren, inzwischen komm ich ja halbwegs unfallfrei den Berg runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Einzelzimmer 27- (oder 29-?) , OK, kein eigenes Bad aber so sauber wie da sollte meine Dusche auch mal sein .
> </SPAM>
> 
> Nein, ich bekomme da keine Provision




Na doch Stangenweise Ziggis.....  *alte Lok*


----------



## iTom (14. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hmmm, da sollte ich im September vielleicht wieder hinfahren, inzwischen komm ich ja halbwegs unfallfrei den Berg runter.



Ich hatte mehr oder weniger auf den Endorfin-Marathon angespielt. Hoher Singletrailanteil


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> extrem geile Touren und sehr gut ausgeschildert.
> 
> <SPAM>
> Wenn da jemand eine Unterkunft sucht, dann kann ich das Hostel empfehlen. Liegt direkt am Einstieg zur Tour 1. Stefan und seine Frau sind sehr nett und geben auch gerne Tipps zu anderen Touren. Viel Platz um am Bike zu basteln und (@ Felix!) *putzen*. Für den Abend gibt es Sauna und Tischkicker.
> ...



Lass mich raten: Man darf das Rad mit unter die Dusche nehmen?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na doch Stangenweise Ziggis.....  *alte Lok*



Nichtraucherhaus, nicht mal Aschenbecher gab es da und zum Rauchen muss man vor die Tür, so ein Drecksladen .

Dafür gibt es Bier aus dem SB Kühlschrank für 1.50-  .


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Man darf das Rad mit unter die Dusche nehmen?



Wenn du die Kärcher-Dusche meinst, ja.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn du die Kärcher-Dusche meinst, ja.



Die ist ja bekanntlich auch warm.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mehr oder weniger auf den Endorfin-Marathon angespielt. Hoher Singletrailanteil



Achso, ganz umsonst gespammt . Du willst da mitfahren?


----------



## mw1774 (14. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch *IRRE *also echt.....
> 
> Wieviel KM söllten das werden????



ich schätz mal so gute 100-110km, dazwischen sind aber ein paar hügel 
aber der  pfannkuchen ist es wert!


----------



## iTom (14. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Achso, ganz umsonst gespammt . Du willst da mitfahren?



Ich will nicht, ich werde mitfahren. Das Wetter spielt mit, so wie es aussieht und ich freue mich schon drauf. Die Anfahrt in der beabsichtigen Uhrzeit tut mir ein bisschen weh, wird aber beim ersten Trail vergessen sein.

Meldeschluss für noch nicht gemeldet liegt, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe,  beim 15. Aug. 07. Betrifft mich aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> @felix: wäre gute marathonvorbereitung für dich


schade schade schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen, das nächste mal, aber 4000Hm sind mir definitiv zu viel für ein WE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (14. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich schätz mal so gute 100-110km, dazwischen sind aber ein paar hügel
> aber der  pfannkuchen ist es wert!



Mit welcher Fahrzeit wird denn hier gerechnet? 10-14h? bei 2500Hm-3500Hm?

Das ist schon gut heftig. Viel Glück und viel Spass auf jeden Fall. Bilder sind nicht verkehrt.... vom Pfannenkuchen meine ich


----------



## mw1774 (15. August 2007)

wir fahrn natürlich auf ankommen, zweistellig wirds schon!
höhenmeter? keine ahnung, könnten aber schon über 2.000 werden  
egal, spätestens beim teufelsmühlenanstieg einfach nur an pfannkuchen denken, dann klappts bestimmt....


----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir fahrn natürlich auf ankommen, zweistellig wirds schon!
> höhenmeter? keine ahnung, könnten aber schon über 2.000 werden
> egal, spätestens beim teufelsmühlenanstieg einfach nur an pfannkuchen denken, dann klappts bestimmt....




Nöö Danke danach könnte ich mich gleich ins Herzklinikum legen 
Ihr seid doch total IRRE 
Na viel Spass am Samstag


----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir fahrn natürlich auf ankommen, zweistellig wirds schon!
> höhenmeter? keine ahnung, könnten aber schon über 2.000 werden
> egal, spätestens beim teufelsmühlenanstieg einfach nur an pfannkuchen denken, dann klappts bestimmt....



Ich hab Angst vor dir .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir fahrn natürlich auf ankommen, zweistellig wirds schon!
> höhenmeter? keine ahnung, könnten aber schon über 2.000 werden
> egal, spätestens beim teufelsmühlenanstieg einfach nur an pfannkuchen denken, dann klappts bestimmt....



Hallo, ich muss leider auch absagen. Ich hab für Montag kein Urlaub gekommen.


----------



## mw1774 (16. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nöö Danke danach könnte ich mich gleich ins Herzklinikum legen
> Ihr seid doch total IRRE
> Na viel Spass am Samstag





Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst vor dir .





DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo, ich muss leider auch absagen. Ich hab für Montag kein Urlaub gekommen.



... meint ihr wir sollten sicherheitshalber unsere lampen mitnehmen? 
aber *magenta* leuchtet uns den weg!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. August 2007)

Euch Morgen viel Spaß. Ich hoffe ihr fahrt die Runde nochmal an einem WE, an dem ich Zeit habe!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Euch Morgen viel Spaß. Ich hoffe ihr fahrt die Runde nochmal an einem WE, an dem ich Zeit habe!!!
> 
> Gruß Felix



... oder in einer Woche, in der der ich Urlaub habe.


----------



## mw1774 (18. August 2007)

so, nach 128km  , 1900hm   und knapp 8 Std.   fahrzeit sind die Brasilianer wieder aufgeschlagen! wir können uns nicht mehr bewegen, aber der magenta-pfannkuchen wars wirklich wert....





fotos siehe album!
gruß vom sofa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> so, nach 128km  , 1900hm   und knapp 8 Std.   fahrzeit sind die Brasilianer wieder aufgeschlagen! wir können uns nicht mehr bewegen, aber der magenta-pfannkuchen wars wirklich wert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte gerade fragen ob ihr noch lebt, scheinbar ja  , die Frage wie   !!!

Dann Euch mal ne gute Erholung und drückt mir mal für Morgen die Daumen, gleichen Höhenmeter aber auf 53Km mit 50%iegen Trailanteil  !!!


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> so, nach 128km  , 1900hm   und knapp 8 Std.   fahrzeit sind die Brasilianer wieder aufgeschlagen! wir können uns nicht mehr bewegen, aber der magenta-pfannkuchen wars wirklich wert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Ihr seit total IRRE nach der Tour könntest Du mich beerdigen
achso ich war heute mal bei K-Sport, Magenta ist wieder sau teuer 65 Euro


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. August 2007)

Dirk drückt Felix die Daumen.

@Michael und Vanessa
Schöne Tour die ihr gemacht habt. Ladet die Bilder doch in unser Fotoalbum hoch.


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Dann Euch mal ne gute Erholung und drückt mir mal für Morgen die Daumen, gleichen Höhenmeter aber auf 53Km mit 50%iegen Trailanteil  !!!



Aber klar doch un´s Felix´le Daumen wird gedrückt


----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> so, nach 128km  , 1900hm   und knapp 8 Std.   fahrzeit sind die Brasilianer wieder aufgeschlagen! wir können uns nicht mehr bewegen, aber der magenta-pfannkuchen wars wirklich wert....



Respekt . Dagegen war meine toter Jürg^W Mann-Tour ja echt Kindergarten.
Dafür hab ich jetzt noch genug Energie um in der Rockfabrik zu versumpfen .

@Felix, alles Gute für Morgen .


----------



## mw1774 (18. August 2007)

@felix
wir drücken dir daumen, wird morgen sicher saugeil!  

@andi
ich glaub die haben nur noch das 2007er, das 2005er war auf 14 runtergesetzt!  

@dirk
wie geht das mir dem brasilianer-fotoalbum?  

@jürgen
viel spass beim abmoschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. August 2007)

Danke, ich werde berichten....


----------



## mw1774 (20. August 2007)

also irgendwie krieg ich das nicht hin mit dem bilderupload/ftp zum brasilianer-server!   
benötige computerhilfe für ü30!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also irgendwie krieg ich das nicht hin mit dem bilderupload/ftp zum brasilianer-server!
> benötige computerhilfe für ü30!



Du brauchst erst mal ein vernünftiges FTP Programm


----------



## Eike. (20. August 2007)

Und du musst Speedy bescheid sagen, damit er den Upload aktiviert. Das ist ja kein öffentlicher Server sondern sein Privatrechner.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und du musst Speedy bescheid sagen, damit er den Upload aktiviert. Das ist ja kein öffentlicher Server sondern sein Privatrechner.



Sorry, das hätte ich vielleicht noch dazusagen sollen.


----------



## mw1774 (20. August 2007)

so, das ftp-programm ist installiert, und nun... 
hallo speedy, bitte jetzt upload aktivieren!


----------



## andi1969 (20. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> so, das ftp-programm ist installiert, und nun...
> hallo speedy, bitte jetzt upload aktivieren!




Schreib Ihm mal ne *PM* und warte auf eine Antwort.....dann sollte es klappen


----------



## speedygonzales (20. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Schreib Ihm mal ne *PM* und warte auf eine Antwort.....dann sollte es klappen



Zugangsdaten habe ich ihm schon geschickt..


----------



## iTom (20. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also irgendwie krieg ich das nicht hin mit dem bilderupload/ftp zum brasilianer-server!
> benötige computerhilfe für ü30!



Männer Ü30, immer das selbe, eine Katastrophe


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. August 2007)

@ Brasilianer
Wenn jemand von euch mal die Heidelsheimer CC-Tour (nach-) fahrt, wäre ich auch interessiert. Stellt doch den Termin dann bitte hier 'rein. Am liebsten sonntags ...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. August 2007)

Hi,

hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Karlsruher Runde? Sowas wie Wattkopf - Serpentienen - Ettlinger Linie - Toter Mann - [...]. Abfahrt so gegen Mittag an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## andi1969 (29. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Karlsruher Runde? Sowas wie Wattkopf - Serpentienen - Ettlinger Linie - Toter Mann - [...]. Abfahrt so gegen Mittag an der Hedwigsquelle.




Bin am WOE leider schon total verplant , aber allen anderen viel spass


----------



## iTom (29. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Karlsruher Runde? Sowas wie Wattkopf - Serpentienen - Ettlinger Linie - Toter Mann - [...]. Abfahrt so gegen Mittag an der Hedwigsquelle.



Bin die nächsten zwo wochen wech. Trotzdem viel Spass. Auch den Anderen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Karlsruher Runde? Sowas wie Wattkopf - Serpentienen - Ettlinger Linie - Toter Mann - [...]. Abfahrt so gegen Mittag an der Hedwigsquelle.



Könnte bei mir klappen, bin meistens Sonntag mittags sowieso unterwegs - so 2-3 Stunden?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. August 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Könnte bei mir klappen, bin meistens Sonntag mittags sowieso unterwegs - so 2-3 Stunden?



ja, 2-3 Stunden passen. Sollte man nach dem Toten Mann noch nicht müde sein, dann kann man ja über Wattkopf - Strommasten zur Hedwigsquelle zurück


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. August 2007)

... dann 12 Uhr Hedwigsquelle, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Schicke dir meine Tel.Nr. per PN.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## frenchy (31. August 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... dann 12 Uhr Hedwigsquelle, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Schicke dir meine Tel.Nr. per PN.
> 
> Gruß
> Wolfgang




Wäre auch gerne dabei!!...ich kann leider nur ab 14.00 Uhr! Wäre es auch OK für euch????


----------



## Jürgen_KA (31. August 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne dabei!!...ich kann leider nur ab 14.00 Uhr! Wäre es auch OK für euch????



Ich bin flexibel. Wolfgang?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich bin flexibel. Wolfgang?




Ich leider nicht (will mir das KSC-Spiel in der Glotze ansehen, *wegduck'*), möchte spätestens gegen 15 Uhr zuhause sein.

Wenn du auch lieber später fahren möchtest, ist das i.O., ansonsten bleibts bei 12 Uhr H-Quelle?!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (1. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht (will mir das KSC-Spiel in der Glotze ansehen, *wegduck'*), möchte spätestens gegen 15 Uhr zuhause sein.



Gutes Argument, dann bin ich plötzlich auch nicht mehr flexibel. Also um 12:00 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs ,
bin heute mit Josef ne Runde gefahren und haben unterwegs ein paar Biker der MTB Freude Heidelsheim getroffen und sind dann mit den Jungs und Mädels  mitgefahren.
War ne nette Tour, der Eine war ne echte Kranate, bergauf wie bergab.
Hier die Daten.




Gruß
Euer Downhiller


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. September 2007)

Bei uns in der Gegend? Könntest Du führen?


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend? Könntest Du führen?



Ja kein Problem Dirk, hat ein paar schöne Sachen dabei .
War ein Teil der CC Tour von letztem Sonntag

Grüße
Pat


----------



## rinsewind (2. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gutes Argument, dann bin ich plötzlich auch nicht mehr flexibel. Also um 12:00 an der Hedwigsquelle.



ein baum, ein strick, ein schwabengenick!
schade um den baum, schalalalala!

viel spass euch zwei =)

waren gestern am ungeheuerklamm und sind den so lange gefahren bis ichs von oben bis ueber die bruecke rueber und auf der andere seite hoch geschafft hab ohne abzusteigen.

war ein hartes stueck arbeit mit hinterrad versetzen da unten, und zwei mal sind wir auch die schlucht runtergesegelt.... ironlung hat jetzt einen neuen marker aufm helm, an der stelle als ihn sein fahrrad eingeholt hat =)


bis denn

marco


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ein baum, ein strick, ein schwabengenick!
> schade um den baum, schalalalala!
> 
> viel spass euch zwei =)



Frenchy war dann doch dabei. War eine schöne Tour, Wattkopf - Serpentienen - Ettlinger Linie (da gibt es ja *drei* Teile!) - Toter Mann - Bismarkturm (Schwarzspecht verloren) - Treppentrail (Schwarzspecht gefunden) - Reiterweg zur Hedwisquelle.

Frenchy und ich werden nächsten Samstag wohl nach Soultz-sous-Forêts fahren. Hat noch jemand Lust auf die mittlere Tour? 5-  incl. Verpflegung, danach "Grillades, salades, café". Hoffentlich grillen die auch vegetarische Schweine .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2007)

Waren heute auch unterwegs.

Sind von Herrenalb über den Albtalweg hoch zur Plotzsägemühle gefahren. Von dort "hinten rum" zum Skiheim und dann hoch zum Weithausplatz. Von dort rüber zum Langmartskopf über den Langmartskopftrail runter zur Teufelsmühle. Dann ein Stück die Straße runter und dann links in den Wald rein, über einen ausgesetzten Trail auf dem dann irgendwann rechts ab bis zu einem Platz der aussieht wie ein Gleitschirmstartplatz. Da ging dann direkt ein Trail in die Tiefe.

Den sind wir runter. Nächstes mal nehm ich da aber ein 9-Kilo CC-Bike. 

Weiß einer von euch, ob dieser Trail der legendäre BM ist? Ist ja beim Teufelsloch. Müßte also passen, oder?


----------



## andi1969 (2. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Waren heute auch unterwegs.
> 
> Sind von Herrenalb über den Albtalweg hoch zur Plotzsägemühle gefahren. Von dort "hinten rum" zum Skiheim und dann hoch zum Weithausplatz. Von dort rüber zum Langmartskopf über den Langmartskopftrail runter zur Teufelsmühle. Dann ein Stück die Straße runter und dann links in den Wald rein, über einen ausgesetzten Trail auf dem dann irgendwann rechts ab bis zu einem Platz der aussieht wie ein Gleitschirmstartplatz. Da ging dann direkt ein Trail in die Tiefe.
> 
> ...





War ein lecker Toür´chen mit Dirk und viel Spass gehabt unsere bekannten Trails aus der Runde mit bluesky(der Trail zur Teufelsmühle zu 2/3 fahrbar ) und dann die Teufelslöcher und BM ( zu Fuß sack steil  ) , mein Respekt an die Biker dei das fahren!!!

Dummerweise auch noch den Foto vergessen(alter halt , fang an zu verkalken )


----------



## Eike. (2. September 2007)

Dann hatte ja jeder seinen Spaß  Ich hab meine mengener Freind durch eine Tour mit knackig-derben Anstiegen und wunderschönen bis heftigen Trails "gescheucht". Wenn einer von euch mal in die Gegend kommt muss er sich unbedingt den Trail vom Petersberg nach Flintsbach anschauen. Ich bin mir teilweise vorgekommen wie am Gardasee *GrinsenvomeinenOhrbiszumanderen*
So langsam bin ich trailmäßg mit der Gegend versöhnt


----------



## MTBDave (3. September 2007)

@Jürgen_KA: Wie kommt ihr da hin? Denke, wenn dann müsste ich selbst fahren, oder? Wie weit isses entfernt? Ein paar Facts wären nice  Interesse hätte ich auf alle Fälle! Muss nur schauen wie es mit der Zeit und meiner Fitness aussieht. 950 Höhenmeter... ...muss schauen wie fit ich die Woche bei meinen Sports bin nach den letzten Wochen :-/// Wenn ich dann nichts unbedingt als ständiger Klotz am Fuß mitgeschliffen werden, wäre ich evtl. dabei


----------



## frenchy (3. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> @Jürgen_KA: Wie kommt ihr da hin? Denke, wenn dann müsste ich selbst fahren, oder? Wie weit isses entfernt? Ein paar Facts wären nice  Interesse hätte ich auf alle Fälle! Muss nur schauen wie es mit der Zeit und meiner Fitness aussieht. 950 Höhenmeter... ...muss schauen wie fit ich die Woche bei meinen Sports bin nach den letzten Wochen :-/// Wenn ich dann nichts unbedingt als ständiger Klotz am Fuß mitgeschliffen werden, wäre ich evtl. dabei



Du kannst entweder mit jürgen_KA oder mit mir fahren. Wir haben beide noch 1 Platz frei.
Facts...mehr dazu gibt's nicht zu sagen. Familiäre Stimmung, gemüdlich fahren...oder nicht, wie man sich fühlt....und schon einige Single Trails und sehr schöne Aussichten!!!!!  Das ganze für 5  inkl. Verpflegung...und nicht sehr weit von hier (ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt)


----------



## rinsewind (3. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> @Jürgen_KA: Wie kommt ihr da hin? Denke, wenn dann müsste ich selbst fahren, oder? Wie weit isses entfernt? Ein paar Facts wären nice  Interesse hätte ich auf alle Fälle! Muss nur schauen wie es mit der Zeit und meiner Fitness aussieht. 950 Höhenmeter... ...muss schauen wie fit ich die Woche bei meinen Sports bin nach den letzten Wochen :-/// Wenn ich dann nichts unbedingt als ständiger Klotz am Fuß mitgeschliffen werden, wäre ich evtl. dabei




jo, das klingt schon heftig. sind mit sicherheit derbe anstiege im gelaende dabei. wenns wetter passt werd ich mit meiner freundin hinfahren und wenns halt nicht mehr geht abbrechen.

marco


----------



## MTBDave (3. September 2007)

Das reicht ja auch schon an Facts  Bloß noch eines > Wann würde es los gehen und wann rechnet ihr mit der Rückreise?

Werde mich dann richtung Donnerstag melden wie´s mit mir aussieht...


Danke & Gruß Dave


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Das reicht ja auch schon an Facts  Bloß noch eines > Wann würde es los gehen und wann rechnet ihr mit der Rückreise?
> 
> Werde mich dann richtung Donnerstag melden wie´s mit mir aussieht...



Hi,

wenn ich den fremdsprachlichen Dschungel richtig interpretiere, dann ist Start zwischen 7 und 11 Uhr möglich. Um 7 Uhr bin ich noch nicht ansprechbar, ich habe vor so gegen 9:30 Uhr dort loszufahren. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe also gegen 8 Uhr. So hab ich zumindest eine theoretische Chance nicht letzter zu werden . Rückreise? Noch kein Plan, übernachten will ich da aber nicht. Je nach dem was im Ziel geboten wird vielleicht was essen, dumm in der Gegend rumschauen und dann wieder zurück.

Zum Tempo, ich will da kein Rennen draus machen, ich will da nur ankommen. 
@rinsewind: Das Profil sieht fahrbar aus, nur zwei mal "quäl dich, du Sau"  Ein mal geht's 200 hm hoch, ein mal "nur" 150 hm. Ein mal Wattkopf sind auch schon knapp 200 hm.

Und unterwegs gibt es ja auch was zu futtern


----------



## rinsewind (3. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> @rinsewind: Das Profil sieht fahrbar aus, nur zwei mal "quäl dich, du Sau"  Ein mal geht's 200 hm hoch, ein mal "nur" 150 hm. Ein mal Wattkopf sind auch schon knapp 200 hm.
> 
> Und unterwegs gibt es ja auch was zu futtern




ich glaub es wird schon wehtun. wenn du dir die streckenteilung mal anguckst sind das 600HM auf 23km fuer die mittelere strecke *heul*. aber wird schon gehen.

marco


----------



## MTBDave (3. September 2007)

wow, dann müsste ich ja für samstag den wecker stellen *schüttel*

wenn das wetter passt dann lohnt sich dann ja auch. evtl. kann man ja auch auf der ein oder anderen rast mal ne stunde pennen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> wow, dann müsste ich ja für samstag den wecker stellen *schüttel*



Sonntag, nicht Samstag.

Also entweder Wecker stellen oder einfach etwas länger in der Kneipe bleiben .


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Sonntag, nicht Samstag.



Wg. Sonntag, muss ich mal schauen, melde mich dann kurzfristig (unser Toyota hat inzwischen auch keinen Bock mehr zu kuppeln, von daher wäre ich auf MFG angewiesen).

War nett gestern! Schlimm war nicht, dass ihr mich verloren habt, sondern wie!! Aber das bleibt ja unter uns, gell ...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTBDave (3. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Sonntag, nicht Samstag.



Anfangs hattest du Samstag geschrieben... ...evtl. noch editieren, da sonst Verwirrung


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Anfangs hattest du Samstag geschrieben... ...evtl. noch editieren, da sonst Verwirrung



Mist, stimmt. Editieren geht im Augenblick nicht, keine Ahnung warum. Daher hier noch mal deutlich:

*Sonntag, 9 September.

*Details und bunte Bilder hier. Wer das übersetzt haben will, Google macht daraus sowas. (Ausflug des Schlauch-Waldes)


----------



## bluesky (4. September 2007)

Nortwoodcycling Trikots sind da:

http://www.northwoodcycling.com/archives/49-Trikots-2008-sind-da!!!.html

Leider noch in FDS so das es bis zum Stammtisch morgen nix wird.


----------



## MTBDave (4. September 2007)

xxx ... ....sry...


----------



## MTBDave (4. September 2007)

Also, sofern die Welt nicht mit Regen und Gewitter unter geht bin ich am Sonntag dabei.

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch fahren (Passat Kombi). Steige aber gerne auch mit auf - wohne am Entenfang.

Meint ihr wir könnten das ganze eine Stunde nach hinten verschieben? Um 7 Uhr aufstehen is echt heavy, dann fahren wir doch lieber ein Stündchen später los und kommen dann eben ne Stunde später heim... 


Grüße Dave


----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Meint ihr wir könnten das ganze eine Stunde nach hinten verschieben? Um 7 Uhr aufstehen is echt heavy, dann fahren wir doch lieber ein Stündchen später los und kommen dann eben ne Stunde später heim...



Weichei .

Wenn wir um 9:00 in Karlsruhe losfahren, dann sind wir gegen 10:00 da. Rad und Fahrer zusammenbauen, Startnummer holen etc. -> Start um 10:30. Geht auch. Wann wollten denn die anderen starten?

Wetter sieht übrigens brauchbar aus für Sonntag.


----------



## MTBDave (4. September 2007)

Wäre super  

Schließe mich natürlich der Allgemeinheit an. 

Mir is eingefallen das ich mir einen kleinen Riss in den Reifen (und Schnitt in die Felge arghhh) gefahren habe und würde damit ungern auf die Autobahn. Neue Sommerreifen gibts erst nächstes Jahr und zum Winterreifen drauf ziehen noch zu früh. Also wenn ich nicht unbedingt fahren muss dann fahr ich lieber mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (5. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Weichei .
> 
> Wenn wir um 9:00 in Karlsruhe losfahren, dann sind wir gegen 10:00 da. Rad und Fahrer zusammenbauen, Startnummer holen etc. -> Start um 10:30. Geht auch. Wann wollten denn die anderen starten?
> 
> Wetter sieht übrigens brauchbar aus für Sonntag.



09.00 Uhr ist ok...aber nicht später, sonst wird die "Verpflegung" auf die Strecke
ziemlich verwüstet aussehen 

Wir sollen uns irgendwo treffen (Parkplatz oder ähnliches...) und zusammen losfahren. 1 Platz Fahrer/Bike habe ich noch.


----------



## MTBDave (5. September 2007)

McDrive Parkplatz? Liegt auf dem Weg und von dort aus sind wir auch gleich auf der A65...


----------



## frenchy (5. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> McDrive Parkplatz? Liegt auf dem Weg und von dort aus sind wir auch gleich auf der A65...



Am Mühlburger Bahnhof ??? Optimal - 8.45 dort, und wir fahren um 9.00 los


----------



## MTBDave (5. September 2007)

So heißt ja sogar die Straße^^ 

8:45 perfekt


----------



## andi1969 (5. September 2007)

So der Felix und ich haben heute mal die Pfalz unsicher(getestet) gemacht 
Traumtrails  ohne Ende aber das Bild sagt doch alles oder......






Der Rest ist im Album


----------



## MTBDave (5. September 2007)

Geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo wart ihr da genau? Ein paar Infos bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr da genau? Ein paar Infos bitte



Wird nur nach dem hochgeheimen Aufnahmeritual persönlich beim Stammtisch verraten


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So der Felix und ich haben heute mal die Pfalz unsicher(getestet) gemacht
> Traumtrails  ohne Ende aber das Bild sagt doch alles oder......
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ehrlich, euch ist doch andauernd einer abgegangen, oder?

Glückwunsch. Ich glaub, ihr ward im Paradies.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, euch ist doch andauernd einer abgegangen, oder?


Es hält noch an   !!!

Jungs, mit Abstand das geilste was ich je gefahren bin 40Km Trail, Trail, Trail.......!!! Ich habe noch ein paar schöne Videos gemacht, Andi von hinten  auf Zuckertrails!!!  
Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch im Album!!


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2007)

Felix schau mal bei *nothwood cycling *rein , Bericht über unseren Tag auf dem Traumtrail....Die müssen am selben Tag drauf gewesen sein wie wir....IRRE oder


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Felix schau mal bei *nothwood cycling *rein , Bericht über unseren Tag auf dem Traumtrail....Die müssen am selben Tag drauf gewesen sein wie wir....IRRE oder



ist ja geil!!!


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2007)

Der Bericht beschreibt es doch 1a , besser kann man es nicht schreiben oder.... 
Bloß um welche Uhrzeit Cook drauf war würde mich echt interessieren


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Der Bericht beschreibt es doch 1a , besser kann man es nicht schreiben oder....
> Bloß um welche Uhrzeit Cook drauf war würde mich echt interessieren


könnten ihn ja mal anschreiben und fragen. Du siehst, auch die hatten zum Schluß Konzentrationsprobleme und als Folge einen Abflug!!!


----------



## frenchy (6. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So der Felix und ich haben heute mal die Pfalz unsicher(getestet) gemacht
> Traumtrails  ohne Ende aber das Bild sagt doch alles oder......
> 
> 
> ...




Traumtrails....ohne Ende....da bin echt neidig     
Wird die Tour wiederholt ??!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. September 2007)

Trailwonderland irgendwo in den Weiten Deutschlands.....


----------



## Cook (6. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Der Bericht beschreibt es doch 1a , besser kann man es nicht schreiben oder....
> Bloß um welche Uhrzeit Cook drauf war würde mich echt interessieren


Mann ist das ein Zufall! Ich hatte mir noch überlegt, es am Dienstag abend anzukündigen, fand es aber zuuu kurzfristig. Hätte uns wirklich riesig gefreut mit euch das Ding zu fahren. Ihr seht auch genauso seelig-kaputt aus wie wir es waren. Es gab ja Teilstrecken, da hätte man doch die ganze Zeit nur noch juchzen können Auch wenn der Ausdruck leicht überstrapaziert ist, auf diesen Passagen war es für mich der maximale Trail-Flow!
Achja Uhrzeit: 1230-1700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. September 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Achja Uhrzeit: 1230-1700


Wir 1030-1500
Schade wäre echt super gewesen, beim nächsten Mal im NC Outfit  !!! Ist ein absoluter Traum..... bin immernoch ganz high!!! Der genaue Ort bleibt schön unter Verschluß, von mir erfährt niemand etwas, auch nicht unter Folter   !!!


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Traumtrails....ohne Ende....da bin echt neidig
> Wird die Tour wiederholt ??!!



Bestimmt wird das wiederholt , aber am WOE ist nur bestimmt mehr Fußvolk unterwegs , ist ne Sache für Urlaub unter der Woche....oder Samstags ganz früh...


----------



## MTBDave (6. September 2007)

Wenn er dermaßen geheim ist lasse ich mich auch mit verbundenen Augen hinführen  1 Urlaubstag hätte ich auch noch 

So, aus Frust das ich nicht dort war und nicht weiß wo der Track ist hab ich mir eben ne Talas bestellt


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Wenn er dermaßen geheim ist lasse ich mich auch mit verbundenen Augen hinführen  1 Urlaubstag hätte ich auch noch
> 
> So, aus Frust das ich nicht dort war und nicht weiß wo der Track ist hab ich mir eben ne Talas bestellt



Ganz ruhig Dave Geh mal auf *northwood cycling *bei Cook und lies Dir mal den Bericht durch , der Trail ist nicht ohne......Hab ich schmerzlich erfahren müssen Dave... ein Fehler und 3m tiefer abgelegt   das Auf und Ab frisst Körner ohne Ende, und man muss dauernd voll Konzentriert sein. 
Und irgendwann Fahren wir den Trail wieder.....


----------



## frenchy (6. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bestimmt wird das wiederholt , aber am WOE ist nur bestimmt mehr Fußvolk unterwegs , ist ne Sache für Urlaub unter der Woche....oder Samstags ganz früh...



...ist bei mir bestimmt machbar - Und für's biken mach ich (fast) alles...auch sehr früh auf zustehen


----------



## MTBDave (6. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Dave Geh mal auf *northwood cycling *bei Cook und lies Dir mal den Bericht durch , der Trail ist nicht ohne......Hab ich schmerzlich erfahren müssen Dave... ein Fehler und 3m tiefer abgelegt   das Auf und Ab frisst Körner ohne Ende, und man muss dauernd voll Konzentriert sein.
> Und irgendwann Fahren wir den Trail wieder.....



Hab den Bericht gelesen  Yo, denke da bin ich aktuell auch noch nicht in der Lage zu - muss erst wieder richtig fit werden. Bin schon mal auf Sonntag und die Frankreich Tour gespannt... 

So lang´s noch hell is beglücke ich den Wattkopf mehrmals pro Woche, dann sollt ich bald wieder einigermaßen nen Level haben...

*Nur für den Fall das es unter gegangen ist. Jürgen_KA hat für Sonntag eine Frankreich Tour geplant. TREFFPUNKT McDrive Mühlburg, Sonntag 8:45 Uhr. Nähere Infos auf Seite #21*


----------



## frenchy (6. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hab den Bericht gelesen  Yo, denke da bin ich aktuell auch noch nicht in der Lage zu - muss erst wieder richtig fit werden. Bin schon mal auf Sonntag und die Frankreich Tour gespannt...
> 
> So lang´s noch hell is beglücke ich den Wattkopf mehrmals pro Woche, dann sollt ich bald wieder einigermaßen nen Level haben...



Nach dieser Tour in Frankreich wirst du ein ganz anderer Men...äh  Biker sein


----------



## frenchy (7. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht fährt mit nach Soultz, ab Ettlingen mit mir - Wir treffen uns dann wie geplant am McDrive um 8.45.


----------



## Cook (7. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Schwarzspecht fährt mit nach Soultz, ab Ettlingen mit mir - Wir treffen uns dann wie geplant am McDrive um 8.45.



Hi frenchy!
Rando VTT in Soultz? Da hätte ich auch Interesse! Du kommst ja heute abend und kannst mir Details sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olly_khe (7. September 2007)

Hi Ihr,

für die Infosüchtigen

http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/html/Randonnee.htm

es werden noch mehr KA-MTBler den Sand aufwühlen

Greez


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Schwarzspecht fährt mit nach Soultz, ab Ettlingen mit mir - Wir treffen uns dann wie geplant am McDrive um 8.45.



OK, ich komm auch um 8:45 zum goldenen M. 

@Dave: soll ich dich vorher an der Jet Tankstelle einsammeln?


----------



## MTBDave (8. September 2007)

Beim Macces bin ich in ca. 30 Sekunden^^

Aber danke 

Sehen uns dann morgen früh...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2007)

Würde die kommende Woche mal direkt nach dem Geschäft ne kleine und schnelle GBZ-Runde drehen.

Höllklam - Singletrail unter den Bäumen durch am MB - die beiden Abfahrten rechts und links vom Kaserneneingang EB runter - fertig

Fahrzeit max. 1,5 Std. Wenn ich schneller bin, kürzer. Würde direkt nach dem Geschäft in Untergrombach aufschlagen und losfahren. 

Interesse?


----------



## mw1774 (9. September 2007)

ich würd ja soo gerne.......
aber der september geht leider fürs büro drauf   
muss mich halt mit meinem alltags-betontrail-karlsruhe-waldbronn begnügen!
wünsch dir viel spass 

grüße ausm büro


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich würd ja soo gerne.......
> aber der september geht leider fürs büro drauf
> muss mich halt mit meinem alltags-betontrail-karlsruhe-waldbronn begnügen!
> wünsch dir viel spass
> ...



Danke. Das klappt mit uns aber schon noch. Wenn nicht diesen, dann nächsten Monat. Versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Danke. Das klappt mit uns aber schon noch. Wenn nicht diesen, dann nächsten Monat. Versprochen.



Hey du Schofrider wann willste denn biken


----------



## rinsewind (9. September 2007)

Soultz sous Forets:

schoen wars, nur haett ich die tour genau anders rum ausgeschildert =)

marco


----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> Soultz sous Forets:
> 
> schoen wars, nur haett ich die tour genau anders rum ausgeschildert =)
> 
> marco



Echt? OK, die Steigung nach der letzten Verpflegungsstelle war gemein aber runterfahren will ich da auch nicht.

Im Anflug von geistiger Umnachtung hab ich mich für die große Tour gemeldet .

<Notiz an mich selbst>
67 km sind deutlich mehr als 41 km.
</Notiz an mich selbst>

Aber geil wars!  Danke an die Northwoods, die immer geduldig auf mich gewartet haben.


----------



## MTBDave (9. September 2007)

War  cool  Gut das ich die mitlere gefahren bin... ...die größere wäre definitiv ne Qual gewesen - und es soll ja noch Spass machen 

GPS der mitleren Tour angehängt. Bilder folgen... ....aber heute nicht mehr *aufcouchspring*


----------



## rinsewind (9. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> War  cool  Gut das ich die mitlere gefahren bin... ...die größere wäre definitiv ne Qual gewesen - und es soll ja noch Spass machen
> 
> GPS der mitleren Tour angehängt. Bilder folgen... ....aber heute nicht mehr *aufcouchspring*



da haengt nix

marco


----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. September 2007)

Erstaunlich. Auch nach einer Schlammmaske hat Froilein Lulie noch richtig gebremst.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hey du Schofrider wann willste denn biken



Di oder Mi. Würd mich nach Dir richten, wenn Dir einer der beiden Tage passt.


----------



## frenchy (9. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Echt? OK, die Steigung nach der letzten Verpflegungsstelle war gemein aber runterfahren will ich da auch nicht.
> 
> Im Anflug von geistiger Umnachtung hab ich mich für die große Tour gemeldet .
> 
> ...



Bravo Jürgen, echt super gefahren...und Tapfer  -War nicht einfach 
Das Nächste mal...Wissembourg???


----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Bravo Jürgen, echt super gefahren...und Tapfer  -War nicht einfach
> Das Nächste mal...Wissembourg???



Gern, wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann. Ich bin noch am grübeln wie es zu diesem Loch zwischen km 45 und km 55 kam. Danach gings ja wieder . Vieleicht sollte ich am Abend vorher früher ins Bett gehen .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gern, wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann. Ich bin noch am grübeln wie es zu diesem Loch zwischen km 45 und km 55 kam. Danach gings ja wieder . Vieleicht sollte ich am Abend vorher früher ins Bett gehen .



Ich könnte mir zwei Gründe vorstellen:

1. Nach km 45 waren die Kippen aus

oder

2. Dein Rad war dreckig und das hat sich neg. auf Deine körp. Leistungsfähigkeit ausgewirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir zwei Gründe vorstellen:
> 
> 1. Nach km 45 waren die Kippen aus



Nee, an der dritten Verpflegungsstelle hab extra noch eine gequalmt und im Ziel auch .



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 2. Dein Rad war dreckig und das hat sich neg. auf Deine körp. Leistungsfähigkeit ausgewirkt.



Dann nehm ich nach Wissembourg halt Putzlappen und Zahnbürste mit.


----------



## Cook (9. September 2007)

Soultz/s Foret heute:
Auch von mir (und im Namen des Paul) ein Dankeschön für die nette Begleitung! Und dicken Respekt an Jürgen!
Dank zufällig getroffenem ortskundigen Stephane wurde auch noch eine Trailvariante mit eingebaut. Klasse!


----------



## rinsewind (10. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Nee, an der dritten Verpflegungsstelle hab extra noch eine gequalmt und im Ziel auch .
> 
> 
> 
> Dann nehm ich nach Wissembourg halt Putzlappen und Zahnbürste mit.



was fuer ne startnummer hattet ihr denn? ich war 337 und 339

marco


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> was fuer ne startnummer hattet ihr denn? ich war 337 und 339



Ich hatte die 506.


----------



## rinsewind (10. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 506.



na dann war wohl wenig chance sich zu sehen....

marco


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> na dann war wohl wenig chance sich zu sehen....



Genau aus diesem Grund haben Frenchy, Schwarzspecht, MTBDave und ich hier im Forum einen Treffpunkt ausgemacht .


----------



## rinsewind (10. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund haben Frenchy, Schwarzspecht, MTBDave und ich hier im Forum einen Treffpunkt ausgemacht .



jo aber mit den pappnasen die hier bei mir mitgehen wollten, waeren wir dann 100% zu spaet gewesen. (in der regel sind die 30-45min zu spaet)

Wir waren nur zeitig, weil die dann morgens abgesagt haben.

ich hasse es, wenn jemand auf mich warten muss. wenn ich weiss das klappt nicht, mach ich lieber nix aus.


marco


----------



## MTBDave (10. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> da haengt nix
> 
> marco



Vor lauter Couch den Anhang vergessen 

Weiß jemand ob ich die Bilder auch per FTP uppen kann? Die Weboberfläche läuft dank Webwasher bei mir nicht richtig... 

Das Event war echt super. Sollte es öfters geben... ...leider kann ich am 30. nicht, sonst wäre ich sicher wieder dabei... ...schade.

Btw... ...das Flyer hab ich mal eingescannt...


----------



## rinsewind (10. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Vor lauter Couch den Anhang vergessen
> Btw... ...das Flyer hab ich mal eingescannt...



ja da haengt aber ausser dem flyer immer noch nix  


marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (10. September 2007)

Wollte es eigentlich als Set posten 

So, nun isse angehängt...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> na dann war wohl wenig chance sich zu sehen....
> 
> marco



Wundert mich, dass Dave und ich euch nicht überholt haben ...


----------



## rinsewind (10. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass Dave und ich euch nicht überholt haben ...




vielleicht habt ihr das ja?

aber eigentlich sind nur franzosen an uns vorbeigefahren, und aufm berg oben lagen sie dann und haben sich die galle rausgekotzt und wir sind gemuetlich weiter gefahren....

ein so franzose war der haerteste... der hat uns sage und schreibe 5 mal ueberholt =)


marco


----------



## MTBDave (10. September 2007)

Wenn mir jemand noch sagen könnte mit welchen FTP Daten ich mein Fotoalbum hier füllen kann? ...dann poste ich auch noch die Bilder  

...über die Suchen Funktion habe ich nichts gefunden...


----------



## Trailhunter (10. September 2007)

Zum Bilder ins Fotoalbum einstellen braucht man nix weiter.
In einem Posting wird ansonsten die Image-Funktion mit der URL des Bildes genutzt. Für eigene Bilder benötigt man dann ein Webspace und ein FTP-Proggi, wo man die Bilder hochlädt ergo eine URL hat und so daß Bild ins Posting kommt
Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand noch sagen könnte mit welchen FTP Daten ich mein Fotoalbum hier füllen kann? ...dann poste ich auch noch die Bilder



Mit FTP garnicht. Entweder das PHP-Geraffel-Webinterface nehmen oder halt auf einem beliebigen Server ablegen und hier dann verlinken.

Wenn gar nicht geht, dann kannst du das auf meinem Webspace per FTP ablegen.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, daß Webwasher Müll ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Trailwonderland irgendwo in den Weiten Deutschlands.....



So. Jetzt hab ich das auch angeschaut. Und ich muss sagen, wenn noch mehr Trails dieser Art hier gepostet werden, werde ich mir am Monitor Abreiß-Visiere anbringen.  

Falls jemand Lust hat, das nachzufahren, wäre der 10.10. mein Tag.


----------



## Eike. (11. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust hat, das nachzufahren, wäre der 10.10. mein Tag.



Da wär ich wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So. Jetzt hab ich das auch angeschaut. Und ich muss sagen, wenn noch mehr Trails dieser Art hier gepostet werden, werde ich mir am Monitor Abreiß-Visiere anbringen.
> 
> Falls jemand Lust hat, das nachzufahren, wäre der 10.10. mein Tag.


Will auch nochmal. Andi und ich hatten mal einen sehr frühen Samstagmorgen angedacht (ist mir gerade wieder eingefallen), schadet aber auch nicht ihn 2x zu fahren  !!


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Will auch nochmal. Andi und ich hatten mal einen sehr frühen Samstagmorgen angedacht (ist mir gerade wieder eingefallen), schadet aber auch nicht ihn 2x zu fahren  !!




Ja ja die Pfalz Droge macht manchesmal vergesslich gell Felix 

@ Dirk 10.10 ist aber mitten in der Woche , hast wohl Urlaub Gauner ....


----------



## speedygonzales (11. September 2007)

Am Donnerstag habe ich vor eine kleine GBZ Feierabend Runde zu drehen.. so ab 17:30 etwa..


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. September 2007)

Mal ne Frage an die *,, Energy- Racer'' .*
Habt Ihr eigentlich ne Anmeldebestätigung an Eure E-Mail Adresse bekommen?!
Hab mich vor ca 4 Wochen auf der Web-Seite angemeldet und habt seit dem von Dehnen nichts gehört und nichts gesehen.
Danke mal  vorab für die Info 
Grüßen an alle 

Oskar


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die *,, Energy- Racer'' .*
> Habt Ihr eigentlich ne Anmeldebestätigung an Eure E-Mail Adresse bekommen?!
> Hab mich vor ca 4 Wochen auf der Web-Seite angemeldet und habt seit dem von Dehnen nichts gehört und nichts gesehen.
> Danke mal  vorab für die Info
> ...



..... *es erfolgt kein Meldebestätigung*.....laut dem Text unter der Anmeldung Pat....* Lesen Bube lesen*


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..... *es erfolgt kein Meldebestätigung*.....laut dem Text unter der Anmeldung Pat....* Lesen Bube lesen*



Danke Papa


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Danke Papa



Bitte mein Junge   immer gene wieder....na und wie halten sich die Mountain King Pellen so?? Meine Speed King hatten mind 3mal durchstiche


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bitte mein Junge   immer gene wieder....na und wie halten sich die Mountain King Pellen so?? Meine Speed King hatten mind 3mal durchstiche



Bis jetzt, nach ca 250 KM auf dem CD  und ca 200 KM auf dem Fuji (hab Beide mit dem Reifen ausgerüstet), keinerlei Probleme.
Keine Platten (allerdings mit Latex Schläuchen), super Gripp .
Hab *endlich auf Dich gehört *und dem Larsen bye bye gesagt!.
Also für mich ist der Reifen der Beste den ich je drauf hatte. Und  das mit ca 480 gr auch leichter wie alle Larsen die ich je in den Fingern hatte.

Mal sehen wie der RACE King so ist  . Vielleicht bestelle ich mir mal nen Satz wenns ihn für die Allgemeinheit gibt. 
Im Übrigen hält das Profil vom MK sehr gut. Der Larsen war schneller ,, angeraut''.
Gruß
Vielleicht sieht man sich morgen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. September 2007)

Damen (?) und Herren,

hat jemand Lust auf eine Schwarzwald-Tour am Sonntag? Beim planlosen rumsurfen bin ich auf http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/tour_detail.php?tour_nr=5 gestoßen. Klingt ja ganz interessant. Die Abfahrt vom Bernstein nach Lofenau hab ich ein mal gemacht, da gibt es einen schönen Trail. Vielleicht finde ich den ja wieder .


----------



## MTBDave (12. September 2007)

@Oskar: Gibts auch ein extra Topic zu >>> LiNK 



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust hat, das nachzufahren, wäre der 10.10. mein Tag.



Sofern ich fit bin, wäre ich dabei. Muss meinen Level aber definitiv noch stiegern und bin schon fleißig dabei - wobei mir auch

a) meine neue Gabel mit Kletterhilfe

und

b) Klickschuhe, vorteiligerweise mit Klickpedale

helfen werden 

@Sonntag: Bin übers WE segeln also far, far away  

@Jürgen: Kann sein das ich mich heute doch noch wegen den Klickpedalen melde. Wenn du Zeit hast würde ich evtl. doch schon heute vorbei kommen um sie abzuholen.


----------



## rinsewind (12. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Damen (?) und Herren,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf eine Schwarzwald-Tour am Sonntag? Beim planlosen rumsurfen bin ich auf http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/tour_detail.php?tour_nr=5 gestoßen. Klingt ja ganz interessant. Die Abfahrt vom Bernstein nach Lofenau hab ich ein mal gemacht, da gibt es einen schönen Trail. Vielleicht finde ich den ja wieder .




das sind 1400 hm, das schaff ich net, da streikt mein knie =( so 1100h auf die strecke sind eigentlich meine leistungsgrenze.

hatte bis gestern knieprobleme wegen der soultzsousforets tour....



marco


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> a) meine neue Gabel mit Kletterhilfe



die Fox schon eingebaut?



MTBDave schrieb:


> @Jürgen: Kann sein das ich mich heute doch noch wegen den Klickpedalen melde. Wenn du Zeit hast würde ich evtl. doch schon heute vorbei kommen um sie abzuholen.



Klar, Telefonnummer hast du?


----------



## MTBDave (12. September 2007)

Die sollte heute eigentlich kommen. Im KA Depot ist sie heute schon angekommen... ...demnach sollte sie jetzt bald eintrudeln *freu*

Ich lass das Teil dann heute Mittag vom Velodrom einbauen... 

Handynummer habe ich ja... ...ruf dich dann an...


----------



## Trailhunter (12. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ich lass das Teil dann heute Mittag vom Velodrom einbauen...



Wie ist der Laden? 
Bikexperten? Immerhin ist an 'nem heutigen modernen MTB mehr als 'nem gewöhnlichen Fahrrad dran.


----------



## MTBDave (12. September 2007)

Genau das ist das Problem vieler anderen HÃ¤ndler in meiner NÃ¤he. Scheibenbremse??? Nene, da bist du bei uns falsch...

Velodrom ist auf jeden Fall kompetent. Die machen zB auch die Wartung fÃ¼r Fox Gabeln. 

FÃ¼r viele is der laden aber passÃ©... ...ich konnte bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen sammeln und habe schon einiges machen lassen.

Der 2 Rad Eicker 100 Meter weiter will fÃ¼r den Gabeleinbau 39â¬... ...Velodrom 30â¬... ....also gehts auch vom Preis her...


----------



## Trailhunter (13. September 2007)

offtopic

Will eigentlich nur 'ne Gabel einbauen und dann gleich noch die Scheibenbremse überholen (planfräsen + Kupferpaste) lassen.
Momentan bin ich bei Mister Bike in PF hängengeblieben. Von Velodrom hatte ich bei IBC mal ein paar schlechte Bewertungen gelesen und deswegen habe ich gefragt.


----------



## iTom (13. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Will auch nochmal. Andi und ich hatten mal einen sehr frühen Samstagmorgen angedacht (ist mir gerade wieder eingefallen), schadet aber auch nicht ihn 2x zu fahren  !!



Mist, jetzt seid ihr den Trail schon abgefahren und ich war nicht dabei 
Beim nächsten mal klappt es hoffentlich.

Morgen, also am Freitag in der Früh, hätte ich Zeit, ich habe noch  Urlaub 
Wenn ja, bitte per PM bescheid geben. 


Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (14. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Damen (?) und Herren,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf eine Schwarzwald-Tour am Sonntag? Beim planlosen rumsurfen bin ich auf http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/tour_detail.php?tour_nr=5 gestoßen. Klingt ja ganz interessant. Die Abfahrt vom Bernstein nach Lofenau hab ich ein mal gemacht, da gibt es einen schönen Trail. Vielleicht finde ich den ja wieder .



da kann ma ja noch sicher die grünhütte (pfannkuchen ) einbauen!
wetter wird ja super, wir wären dabei!
10.00 oder 11.00 Bahnhof Herrenalb?


----------



## wookie (14. September 2007)

Darf man da auch mitfahren wenn man kein Brasilianer ist?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. September 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> da kann ma ja noch sicher die grünhütte (pfannkuchen ) einbauen!
> wetter wird ja super, wir wären dabei!
> 10.00 oder 11.00 Bahnhof Herrenalb?



Du bist sowas von verfressen . Die genaue Tour können wir ja noch unterwegs ausmachen.

Ich schlage 11:00 Uhr vor, dann sind die Temperaturen vielleicht schon etwas angenehmer und ich hab auch noch was vom Samstag Abend.

@wookie: Klar, solange du mich nicht den BM runterscheuchst.


----------



## MTBDave (14. September 2007)

Sodele, die Bilder von Soultz sind endlich on  

Hier gehts zur Gallerie

Man beachte das exotische französiche Tiervolk  Ist dieser Bulle von diesem Stern?

Viel Spass am Sonntag!

Grüße Dave


----------



## mw1774 (14. September 2007)

ok, 11.00 Uhr Sonntag Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb  
@wookie: mal abwechslung zum spinnerei-asphalt-trail!


----------



## wookie (14. September 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ok, 11.00 Uhr Sonntag Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb
> @wookie: mal abwechslung zum spinnerei-asphalt-trail!


stimmt, wobei die fußgängerzone in ettlingen auch so extrem schwierig ist, das der asphalt-trail ja fast ne erholung ist.  

11:00 Uhr, fährt jemand mit dem bike nach Bad-Herrenalb? - zusammen fahren wär ja viel schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Sodele, die Bilder von Soultz sind endlich on
> 
> Hier gehts zur Gallerie
> 
> ...




Schöne Bilder Dave  nächstes Jahr bin ich da mit dabei .....


----------



## speedygonzales (14. September 2007)

wie sieht es aus morgen (Samstag) früh mit eine GBZ Runde aus? unter früh meine ich allerdings nicht vor 10:30


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ist dieser Bulle von diesem Stern?



Das glaubt uns ja eh keiner, weil man seine wahre Größe nicht checkt ...


----------



## Cook (14. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Sodele, die Bilder von Soultz sind endlich on
> 
> Hier gehts zur Gallerie
> 
> ...



Hi Dave!
Vielen Dank für die Fotos. Hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass da einer geknipst hat.
Der Bulle ist echt der Hammer. 2 Tonnen Chateaubriand!


----------



## iTom (15. September 2007)

Falls jemand morgen früh das Verlangen haben sollte hier mitzufahren, einfach spätestens um 9.15 an der GBZ-Haltestelle sein, warmgefahren, da es gleich die schöne Steigung hochgeht. Die Fahrt wird ähnlich zügig sein. Enthalten sind u.a. Eichelberg, Michaelsberg, Golfplatz, Feldkirchle. Am Eichelberg wird es allerdings Wiederholungen geben. Strecke erhält "Trainingscharakter"...


----------



## wookie (15. September 2007)

Also starten hier dann 2 Touren?

1:  11.00 Uhr Sonntag Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb
2:  09.15 Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle (was issn GBZ?)

Oder nur eine mit unterschiedlichen "startzeiten"


----------



## iTom (15. September 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> Also starten hier dann 2 Touren?
> 
> 1:  11.00 Uhr Sonntag Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb
> 2:  09.15 Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle (was issn GBZ?)
> ...



die Zwote ist mehr oder weniger für die Lokalpatrioten, die nur den Vormittag zur Verfügung haben um ne kurze aber effektive Radtour zu machen. (GBZ = GewerblichesBildungsZentrum in Bruchsal).
Die erstere Tour würde mich auch interessieren, die Zeit ist aber hier wieder mein Problem...


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (15. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Falls jemand morgen früh das Verlangen haben sollte hier mitzufahren, einfach spätestens um 9.15 an der GBZ-Haltestelle sein...



Mist, ich hätte echt Lust mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren. 

Habe nur leider mein Bike noch in der Firma stehen, weil ich Donnerstag von dort ne Runde gefahren bin und dies die nächste Woche wiederholen wollte.
Für eben mal holen ist es mir aber zu weit.


----------



## frenchy (15. September 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Hi Dave!
> Vielen Dank für die Fotos. Hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass da einer geknipst hat.
> Der Bulle ist echt der Hammer. 2 Tonnen Chateaubriand!





Hmmmmmmmm...Lecker...aber BLUTIG


----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmm...Lecker...aber BLUTIG


Bäh, totes Viehzeug :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Bäh, totes Viehzeug :kotz:



Der Gesundheitsapostel wieder.


----------



## rinsewind (16. September 2007)

Bilder von den Franzosen sind online:

http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/php/RandonnePhoto.php

marco


----------



## frenchy (16. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> Bilder von den Franzosen sind online:
> 
> http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/php/RandonnePhoto.php
> 
> marco



Bild 118  ist Schwarzspecht zusehen..natürlich am Verpflegungsstation


----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> Bilder von den Franzosen sind online:
> 
> http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/php/RandonnePhoto.php
> 
> marco




Toll hat so ein Pfalz Charakter die Landschaft und der Wald.....na dann bin ich doch 2008 auch dabei


----------



## iTom (16. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Toll hat so ein Pfalz Charakter die Landschaft und der Wald.....na dann bin ich doch 2008 auch dabei



Ganz meine Meinung. 

Einige Unverbesserliche gab es, den Bildern nach zu urteilen. So wie es aussieht gibt es ein paar, die sich vor einem Kopfschutz zu scheuen. 

Andi, Du scheinst ja richtig Blut geleckt zu haben, was die Pfalz angeht 

Tipp: wasgau-mtb-marathon.de


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Der Gesundheitsapostel wieder.



Mens sana[SIZE=-1] in corpore sano. [/SIZE]


----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Mens sana[SIZE=-1] in corpore sano. [/SIZE]



SANUS PER AQUA


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SANUS PER AQUA



Sprechen die Brasilianer nicht eigentlich portugisisch?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SANUS PER AQUA



Oh ja, ich hätte jetzt gern eine Massage . Vanessa, Michael, Alex, Sebastian, Patrick und ich haben heute Im Schwarzwald 50 km abgerissen.

Bad Herrenalb - Bernstein - Käpple - Teufelsmühle - Grünhütte - Bad Herrenalb. Hat viel Spaß gemacht und die Heidelbeer Pfannkuchen sind wirklich sehr lecker. 

@Patrick: Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sprechen die Brasilianer nicht eigentlich portugisisch?



Portugiesisch ist eine romanische Sprache. Bleibt also in der Familie.


----------



## Oskar1974 (16. September 2007)

Sodele, hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von der heutigen pan-cake Tour


----------



## mw1774 (16. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich hätte jetzt gern eine Massage . Vanessa, *Marco*, Alex, Sebastian, Patrick und ich haben heute Im Schwarzwald 50 km abgerissen.
> 
> Bad Herrenalb - Bernstein - Käpple - Teufelsmühle - Grünhütte - Bad Herrenalb. Hat viel Spaß gemacht und die Heidelbeer Pfannkuchen sind wirklich sehr lecker.
> 
> @Patrick: Bilder!



Pantani ????, oder wen meinst du?

wir sind auch am ende, liegen aufm sofa und haben schön beim wienerwald geflügel bestellt. bis zur haustür warns dann doch 85km. der anstieg zum bernstein war echt knackig, aber wiedermal eine supertour, hoffentlich bald wieder!  

gruß vanessa + michael


----------



## rinsewind (16. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Toll hat so ein Pfalz Charakter die Landschaft und der Wald.....na dann bin ich doch 2008 auch dabei



http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/php/Ra...07-71.jpg&filenumber=87&deb=81&fin=90&page=10

bild 87 sieht man meine bessere haelfte aufbrechen und mich im hintergrund mit dem orangen helm.

marco


----------



## wookie (16. September 2007)

Mensch war des scheee! Ich glaub ich fahr noch mal schnell da hoch und pfeif mir so ein oder zwei Pfannkuchen rein


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. September 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> Pantani ????, oder wen meinst du?



Das Alter, sorry.



mw1774 schrieb:


> wir sind auch am ende, liegen aufm sofa und haben schön beim wienerwald geflügel bestellt.



Bei mir sind 300 gr Nudeln mit Pesto und ein halbes Kilo Grana Pardano in den Magen gewandert und ich hab immer noch Hunger. Ich werd bestimmt fett .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. September 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> Pantani ????, oder wen meinst du?
> 
> wir sind auch am ende, liegen aufm sofa und haben schön beim wienerwald geflügel bestellt. bis zur haustür warns dann doch 85km. der anstieg zum bernstein war echt knackig, aber wiedermal eine supertour, hoffentlich bald wieder!
> 
> gruß vanessa + michael


Sieht nach einer super Tour aus, ich hoffe ich schaffe es das nächste Mal, bin z. Zt. jeden WE non stop unterwegs  !!!
Gruß


----------



## Eike. (16. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> bin z. Zt. jeden WE non stop unterwegs  !!!
> Gruß



Ich auch - auf den geilsten Trails die Oberbayern und der Alpenrand zu bieten haben


----------



## iTom (16. September 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Sodele, hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von der heutigen pan-cake Tour
> 
> ...



Ihr seid vielleicht verfressen.... 

Sieht aber lecker aus. So etwas ähnliches hatte ich in Südtirol gegessen. Dort hieß es "Strauben" und sah aus wie ein geflochtener Topfuntersetzer mit Puderzucker bestreut.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. September 2007)

So Leute, da das Thema Frankreich ja sehr gut ankommt, hier der Klassiker:

Wissembourg  

Fragen an alle: Wollen wir gemeinsam in ner Gruppe fahren, und wenn ja, welche Runde (schafft jeder die 55) und wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen, damit wir wann mit der Runde beginnen können? Hab ich was klärenswertes vergessen? 

Nichtteilnehme muss begründet werden.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So Leute, da das Thema Frankreich ja sehr gut ankommt, hier der Klassiker:
> 
> Wissembourg
> 
> ...



Da mir keine Begründung einfällt, muss ich wohl mitfahren. 55 km schaff ich schon, irgendwie . 10:00 Uhr am Start?


----------



## iTom (18. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Da mir keine Begründung einfällt, muss ich wohl mitfahren. 55 km schaff ich schon, irgendwie . 10:00 Uhr am Start?



Wenn ich meine 2 potentiellen Reifenplatten mit einrechne, muß ich ein wenig früher losfahren, um dann bei gegebener Zeit mit Euch zeitlich zusammenstoßen zu können


----------



## MTBDave (19. September 2007)

Begründung: Bin über das Wissembourg WE nicht in Ka. 
Btw: Macht jemand am So. ne tour? Soll ja geiles Wetter geben... ...wollt bloß mal nachhaken, evtl. stoß ich da dann spontan dazu - weiß nicht ob ich Zeit habe...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wollen wir gemeinsam in ner Gruppe fahren, und wenn ja, welche Runde (schafft jeder die 55) und wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen, damit wir wann mit der Runde beginnen können? Hab ich was klärenswertes vergessen?
> 
> Nichtteilnehme muss begründet werden.



Habs eingeplant und würde mich auch über 55 km quälen (muss ja die Verpflegung testen!) ...

Treffpunkt am Mühlburger Bahnhof? Evtl. ist unser Auto wieder/noch fahrtüchtig und ich hätte Platz.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Macht jemand am So. ne tour?



Wo? Wie? Wann?


----------



## MTBDave (19. September 2007)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur fragen OB 

Bin heute sportlich unterwegs, am Donnerstag geschäftlich, am Freitag und Samstag wieder sportlich. Ich weiß nicht was mein Mädel dazu sagt - desw. könnte ich nur spontan dazustoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (19. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Wo? Wie? Wann?



Sonntag? Wattkopf - Toter Mann? 12:00 Uhr?

Dave wird zwangsverpflichtet. In seinem Alter darf man sich noch nicht von Frauen unterdrücken lassen .


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. September 2007)

.. ist ja schon wieder KSC am So. (gegen Bayern) - hab diesmal aber keinen Tisch mehr im Vogelbräu bekommen!


----------



## MTBDave (19. September 2007)

Auch das noch ://

D.h. erst biken, dann Fussball schauen    

Naja, schaunmermal... ...plant ihr, vieleicht schleich ich dazu


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> D.h. erst biken, dann Fussball schauen



... muss das Programm auch erst noch genehmigen lassen!


----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So Leute, da das Thema Frankreich ja sehr gut ankommt, hier der Klassiker:
> 
> Wissembourg
> 
> ...




Tag un Datum mal bittäää damit ich was planen kann .....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (19. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Tag un Datum mal bittäää damit ich was planen kann .....



Sonntag 30.9, Start zwischen 08:00 und 11:00 Uhr, Strecke 15 - 37 km mit 800 hm  oder 57 km mit 1.300 hm . 5-  incl. Verpflegung. Dave hatte mal den Flyer gepostet. Klick


----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Sonntag 30.9, Start zwischen 08:00 und 11:00 Uhr, Strecke 15 - 37 km mit 800 hm  oder 57 km mit 1.300 hm . 5-  incl. Verpflegung. Dave hatte mal den Flyer gepostet. Klick



Danke Jürgen .....aber Du weisst doch alter fauler Sack ....für die Angaben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Danke Jürgen .....aber Du weisst doch alter fauler Sack ....für die Angaben



In Wissembourg werde ich das erste mal fullgeshifted fahren.


----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> In Wissembourg werde ich das erste mal fullgeshifted fahren.



NAIN echt, ja aber Dirk wie das   ( na was macht die Terrasse)..und wie gross ist es (Gummibärchen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> NAIN echt, ja aber Dirk wie das   ( na was macht die Terrasse)..und wie gross ist es (Gummibärchen )



Terrasse ist im Werden.

Hab leider vergessen, das Bild zu drehen, vor dem hochladen. Ihr müsst euren Monitor jetzt halt drehen.  

War ne ziemliche Bastelarbeit. Aber funktioniert 1A. 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## wookie (21. September 2007)

Hat jemand lust auf den wasgau-marathon? (13. Oktober)
Ist auch nicht ewig weit von KA entfernt.

Das Energy-Race am 6. Oktober wäre sozusagen das Vorspiel.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300180


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Sonntag? Wattkopf - Toter Mann? 12:00 Uhr?



Wäre diesen Sonntag dabei - 12 Uhr Hedwigsquelle, 2-3 Std. (mit Zigarettenpause)?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## iTom (21. September 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust auf den wasgau-marathon? (13. Oktober)
> Ist auch nicht ewig weit von KA entfernt.
> 
> Das Energy-Race am 6. Oktober wäre sozusagen das Vorspiel.
> ...




Ich bin dabei beim Wasgau. Bin aber schon einen Tag vorher dort. Den Ranzen voller Pasta fressen


----------



## frenchy (21. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei beim Wasgau. Bin aber schon einen Tag vorher dort. Den Ranzen voller Pasta fressen




Klingt sehr gut! welche Distanz macht ihr denn? Sind die "stuffen" und vielen Trails wirklich dabei??


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Wäre diesen Sonntag dabei - 12 Uhr Hedwigsquelle, 2-3 Std. (mit Zigarettenpause)?



OK, ich bin um 12:00 Uhr da. KSC fängt ja erst um 17:00 Uhr an. Sonst noch jemand dabei? Dave?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (21. September 2007)

Wenn dann sag ich kurzfristig telefonisch zu. Bin schon morgen on Tour...


----------



## wookie (21. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut! welche Distanz macht ihr denn? Sind die "stuffen" und vielen Trails wirklich dabei??


mache die 105er runde. keine ahnung wie die trails aussehen. bin mal gespannt, im höhendiagramm sind viele trails drin


----------



## wookie (21. September 2007)

übrigens, heute ist anmeldeschluss, zumindest für die voranmeldungen. nachzüglern ist die teilnahme, glaube ich, nicht garantiert. die startgebühr wird dann auch teurer werden.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Wenn dann sag ich kurzfristig telefonisch zu. Bin schon morgen on Tour...



Lass mich nicht im Stich!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iTom (21. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut! welche Distanz macht ihr denn? Sind die "stuffen" und vielen Trails wirklich dabei??



Ich habe vor die 105er zu fahren. Kommt halt ein bisschen auf das Wetter an. Trails gibt es genug und Stufen gab es letztes Jahr auch ein paar gute. Eine Steintreppe war dabei, die hatte es schon in sich ca. 2m Höhenunterschied mit großen Stufenelementen.

Um über eine weitere Treppe fahren zu können, hatte man den Hügel hochlaufen müssen. War nicht nach oben fahrbar. Das war nicht mein Ding. Fotos von dieser Treppe gibt es ja genügend im Netz, oder gab es.

Ich war auf jeden Fall begeistert. Eines ist vielleicht nicht so ganz gut, es gibt einen Massenstart, der zwar durch den Ort geführt wird und sich das Feld ein bisschen auflockert. Aber am ersten Trail staute es sich dann auch schon. Je weiter vorne,desto besser...
Ich hatte Glück, dass ich mich richtig positioniert hatte

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Du schon mal dort gefahren bist, aber diese 105 Pfalz-km sind ein bisschen anderst zu bewerten wie die Kraichgau-/Nordschwarzwald-km. Der Pfälzer Boden ist schön weich


----------



## frenchy (22. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor die 105er zu fahren. Kommt halt ein bisschen auf das Wetter an. Trails gibt es genug und Stufen gab es letztes Jahr auch ein paar gute. Eine Steintreppe war dabei, die hatte es schon in sich ca. 2m Höhenunterschied mit großen Stufenelementen.
> 
> Um über eine weitere Treppe fahren zu können, hatte man den Hügel hochlaufen müssen. War nicht nach oben fahrbar. Das war nicht mein Ding. Fotos von dieser Treppe gibt es ja genügend im Netz, oder gab es.
> 
> ...



Ich bin an die Vogesen gewöhnt! Es dürfte nicht viel anders sein oder? Und der Gäsbock-Marathon / Pfalz habe ich dieses Jahr mitgemacht - war  .
Wenn ich dabei bin, mache ich auch die 105er Tour mit, kann heute leider, beruflich, noch nicht 100% zusagen ...muss dann die 35 roro zahlen


----------



## iTom (22. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ich bin an die Vogesen gewöhnt! Es dürfte nicht viel anders sein oder? Und der Gäsbock-Marathon / Pfalz habe ich dieses Jahr mitgemacht - war  .
> Wenn ich dabei bin, mache ich auch die 105er Tour mit, kann heute leider, beruflich, noch nicht 100% zusagen ...muss dann die 35 roro zahlen



In den Vogesen war ich noch nicht. Kann daher nicht viel dazu sagen. Ich würde sagen, dass der Wasgau Marathon ähnlich ist wie der Gäsbock. An manchen Stellen vielleicht technisch etwas anspruchsvoller. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Pasta etwas besser schmeckt als letztes Jahr. Die beste "MTB"-Pasta die ich bei solchen Veranstaltungen gegessen hatte, war immer noch die vom Gäsbock-Marathon.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Lass mich nicht im Stich!!!!!!!!!!!



Diesmal gehst du nicht verloren, versprochen .


----------



## MTBDave (22. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Lass mich nicht im Stich!!!!!!!!!!!



Also guuuuud - biun dabei  Morgen 12 Uhr an der Quelle 

War heute nicht fahren...


----------



## frenchy (22. September 2007)

Hey Jürgen_KA!!
ich habe was für dich gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen_KA!!
> ich habe was für dich gefunden



Genau sowas suche ich die ganze Zeit. Allerdings aus Karbon und mit Titanschrauben, in Leichtbau halt. Wenn ich mir dann noch vier Dynamos ans Rad baue, dann hab ich auch genug Strom für nen Zigarettenanzünder. Noch zwei Dosen Bier in die Flaschenhalter und der nächste Marathon kann kommen.


----------



## frenchy (22. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Genau sowas suche ich die ganze Zeit. Allerdings aus Karbon und mit Titanschrauben, in Leichtbau halt. Wenn ich mir dann noch vier Dynamos ans Rad baue, dann hab ich auch genug Strom für nen Zigarettenanzünder. Noch zwei Dosen Bier in die Flaschenhalter und der nächste Marathon kann kommen.


----------



## frenchy (25. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Sonntag 30.9, Start zwischen 08:00 und 11:00 Uhr, Strecke 15 - 37 km mit 800 hm  oder 57 km mit 1.300 hm . 5-  incl. Verpflegung. Dave hatte mal den Flyer gepostet. Klick



Dort steht: 57 Km *1800* hm 

http://cyclotourisme67ffct.free.fr/Common/inforando.php3?id_rando=48

Sollen wir uns treffen und alle zusammen nach Wissembourg fahren?? Ich hätte dann auch 1 Platz frei !


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. September 2007)

... Jürgen und ich hatten schon 9.00 Uhr bei McDonalds gesagt - ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich mit meinem alten Auto traue. Falls ja, hätte ich sogar zwei Plätze. Falls nein, bräuchte ich MFG.

Wie wird's Wetter?


----------



## frenchy (25. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... Jürgen und ich hatten schon 9.00 Uhr bei McDonalds gesagt - ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich mit meinem alten Auto traue. Falls ja, hätte ich sogar zwei Plätze. Falls nein, bräuchte ich MFG.
> 
> Wie wird's Wetter?



OK! 9.00 Uhr

Das Wetter sollte mitspielen - Sonne , paar Wolken 18/20 c°


----------



## amerryl (25. September 2007)

Ich würde auch gern mit, komme aber nicht ganz aus Brasilien 
eher aus Richtung Murgtal.
Geht das??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern mit, komme aber nicht ganz aus Brasilien
> eher aus Richtung Murgtal.
> Geht das??



Denke, so weit geht die Toleranz.  

Da ich aber so wie ich das grad ausgeknobelt habe, nicht über KA fahre, sondern direkt nach Wissembourg an den Startplatz komme, mußt Du mit den anderen was ausmachen, falls Du im Konvoi mitfahren willst.

Ansonsten 10 Uhr am Start? Standarterkennungszeichen eine weiße Rose?


----------



## Oskar1974 (25. September 2007)

Na dann mal euch allen viel Spaß und gute Beine  

Haut rein und und keine Totalausfälle bitte  

Grüße
Oskar


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Na dann mal euch allen viel Spaß und gute Beine
> 
> Haut rein und und keine Totalausfälle bitte
> 
> ...



Ist das ne Absage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. September 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... Jürgen und ich hatten schon 9.00 Uhr bei McDonalds gesagt - ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich mit meinem alten Auto traue. Falls ja, hätte ich sogar zwei Plätze. Falls nein, bräuchte ich MFG.



Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich von Karlsruhe oder von Forst aus nach Wissembourg fahre. Wenn ich von Karlsruhe fahre, dann hab ich noch einen Platz frei (9:00 Uhr am Mc DeathMeat). Wenn ich von Forst aus fahre, dann fahre ich in Wissembourg nur die Kindergarten-Runde. Wahrscheinlich brauch ich für die kleine Runde dann so lange wie ihr für die große . Samstag weiß ich es genau und geb dann Bescheid.

Was stimmt denn jetzt eigentlich? 1.300 hm oder 1.800 hm? Ist ja schon ein kleiner Unterschied .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn jetzt eigentlich? 1.300 hm oder 1.800 hm? Ist ja schon ein kleiner Unterschied .



Ich habs nachgerechnet. Fette 500 hm.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich habs nachgerechnet. Fette 500 hm.



Oder mindestens 5 Kippen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Oder mindestens 5 Kippen.



Is mir egal. Und wenn Du jedes mal eine Blubber anmachst, wart ich auf Dich.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Is mir egal. Und wenn Du jedes mal eine Blubber anmachst, wart ich auf Dich.



Für Doping ist doch das Team Magenta zuständig.


----------



## rinsewind (26. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich von Karlsruhe oder von Forst aus nach Wissembourg fahre. Wenn ich von Karlsruhe fahre, dann hab ich noch einen Platz frei (9:00 Uhr am Mc DeathMeat). Wenn ich von Forst aus fahre, dann fahre ich in Wissembourg nur die Kindergarten-Runde. Wahrscheinlich brauch ich für die kleine Runde dann so lange wie ihr für die große . Samstag weiß ich es genau und geb dann Bescheid.
> 
> Was stimmt denn jetzt eigentlich? 1.300 hm oder 1.800 hm? Ist ja schon ein kleiner Unterschied .



was machst du in forst? das ja nur 2km von mir weg.

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. September 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> was machst du in forst? das ja nur 2km von mir weg.



Jemand davon überzeugen doch noch mitzufahren. Und dafür sorgen, dass sie zumindest das Einkaufskörbchen vorher wegmacht .


----------



## amerryl (26. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ansonsten 10 Uhr am Start? Standarterkennungszeichen eine weiße Rose?


Ok, 10 Uhr am Start, weiße Rose   . 
Ich werd mal nach frenchy
(Northwood Trikot?) oder Jürgen_KA (Kippe?)
Ausschau halten.

Ich fahre auch direkt hin, könnte auch noch jemand einsammeln.
Nur noch eine Kleinigkeit, wo ist den der Start? 
Am "Col du Pigeonnier"?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch direkt hin, könnte auch noch jemand einsammeln.



Ich frage mal meinen Bruder, der wohnt in Freiolsheim ...




frenchy schrieb:


> OK! 9.00 Uhr
> 
> Das Wetter sollte mitspielen - Sonne , paar Wolken 18/20 c°



... kann dich auch abholen. (Wir müssten dann aber unterwegs auf satte 190.000 km anstossen)


----------



## frenchy (26. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich habs nachgerechnet. Fette 500 hm.




Also ich habe die Organisation angerufen... sind genau 1580 Hm


----------



## frenchy (26. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Ok, 10 Uhr am Start, weiße Rose   .
> Ich werd mal nach frenchy
> (Northwood Trikot?) oder Jürgen_KA (Kippe?)
> Ausschau halten.
> ...



...wie romantisch! freut mich daß du dabei bist!! 
Ich werde selbstverständlich als "Northwood..." auftreten 

OK 09.00  Mc Do oder 10.00 am Start - Der Start ist tatsätzlich DIREKT am Col du Pigeonnier nach Wissembourg - richtung Lembach!

@Schwarzspecht - Abwarten was Jürgen-KA entscheidet. wenn dein Auto noch Räder und Motor hat, ist es für mich OK!


----------



## iTom (26. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Jemand davon überzeugen doch noch mitzufahren. Und dafür sorgen, dass sie zumindest das Einkaufskörbchen vorher wegmacht .



Hab ich was verpasst? Ist es jetzt definitiv Forst (Baden) od. Forst (Pfalz) 
Wenn Forst (Baden), dann weißt Du ja was Dir blüht. Erst mal heißt es früh aufstehen, dann ne zügige Trainingsrunde und danach dann erst ne Kippe. Gut während der Fahrt geht es natürlich auch , ohne Stopp latürnich


----------



## iTom (26. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Organisation angerufen... sind genau 1580 Hm



Schade, ich hätte jetzt gerne die 1800Hm mitgenommen. Ist aber auch ok.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ich werde selbstverständlich als "Northwood..." auftreten
> 
> OK 09.00  Mc Do oder 10.00 am Start - Der Start ist tatsätzlich DIREKT am Col du Pigeonnier nach Wissembourg - richtung Lembach!



Ich werds Northwood auch ausführen.

Das ist wenn man aus Wissembourg raus fährt, rechts den Berg hoch, an dem See vorbei und dann im Wald an der Straße parken, oder?


----------



## iTom (26. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werds Northwood auch ausführen.
> 
> Das ist wenn man aus Wissembourg raus fährt, rechts den Berg hoch, an dem See vorbei und dann im Wald an der Straße parken, oder?



googelst Du hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Col+du+Pigeonnier,wissembourg&sll=51.124213,10.546875&sspn=16.079712,35.507813&ie=UTF8&ll=49.026276,7.910242&spn=0.032755,0.069351&t=h&z=14&om=1


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Ist es jetzt definitiv Forst (Baden) od. Forst (Pfalz)
> Wenn Forst (Baden), dann weißt Du ja was Dir blüht. Erst mal heißt es früh aufstehen, dann ne zügige Trainingsrunde und danach dann erst ne Kippe. Gut während der Fahrt geht es natürlich auch , ohne Stopp latürnich



Forst *Baden*, natürlich. Aber nein, ich habe noch keine Wohnung da, ich suche noch (Angebote bitte per PM ). Trainingsrunden mich ich übrigens erst *nach* dem Frühstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> googelst Du hier:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Col+du+Pigeonnier,wissembourg&sll=51.124213,10.546875&sspn=16.079712,35.507813&ie=UTF8&ll=49.026276,7.910242&spn=0.032755,0.069351&t=h&z=14&om=1



Danke. Das find ich. Fährst Du mit uns um zehn mit?


----------



## iTom (26. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Danke. Das find ich. Fährst Du mit uns um zehn mit?



Ist mir etwas zu spät. Ich möchte um 8h-8:15h dort (am Col du Pickel) losfahren können. Ich möchte euch nämlich die ganze Verpflegung wegfressen  .

Ich habe Nachmittags noch was anderes geplant, deshalb möchte ich "schnellstmöglich" dort abfahren, durchfahren und hoffentlich mal wieder sturzfrei/defektfrei ankommen. 

Wenn mir die Regierung nicht so im Nacken hängen würde   würde ich mal wieder im GBZ-Rudel gerne mitfahren. 

Aber nach Wissembourg, Wasgau und Testival dürfte es wieder funktionieren. Vorher wird es meinerseits etwas schwierig.


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2007)

Na dann fahrt mal schön  und macht uns keine Schande Jungs....Kann leider nicht mit, muss meine Sommergrippe auskurieren....


----------



## frenchy (26. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werds Northwood auch ausführen.
> 
> Das ist wenn man aus Wissembourg raus fährt, rechts den Berg hoch, an dem See vorbei und dann im Wald an der Straße parken, oder?




Einfach Richtung *Lembach*  -Achtung ist momentan am Eingang von Wissembourg eine Umleitung ...Einfach die gelbe Beschilderung "Lembach" folgen 

Northwood x 2 ....+ "Picnoir" oder Schwarzspecht....x 3


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. September 2007)

Mal noch was anderes. Ich hab mir angewöhnt, wenns nicht zu schlammig ist, auf dem Hinterrad einen Petrol von Conti zu fahren. Der hat in der Mitte nur ein ziemlich schwaches Profil.

Kann ich das am Sonntag fahren oder soll ich lieber den Mountain Xtreme von Michelin (französische Firma, oder?  ) drauf machen?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Northwood x 2 ....+ "Picnoir" oder Schwarzspecht....x 3



Hääääh???


----------



## frenchy (27. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes. Ich hab mir angewöhnt, wenns nicht zu schlammig ist, auf dem Hinterrad einen Petrol von Conti zu fahren. Der hat in der Mitte nur ein ziemlich schwaches Profil.
> 
> Kann ich das am Sonntag fahren oder soll ich lieber den Mountain Xtreme von Michelin (französische Firma, oder?  ) drauf machen?



Michelin???????????????????kenne ich nicht     

Nach dem heutigem  Regen wird's wahrscheinlich relativ feucht bleiben! Michelin wäre doch angesagt!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Michelin???????????????????kenne ich nicht
> 
> Nach dem heutigem  Regen wird's wahrscheinlich relativ feucht bleiben! Michelin wäre doch angesagt!



Ist im Rahmen der Globalisierung immer drin, dass einem mal was durchrutscht.  

Danke für den Reifentip. Werds dann wohl so machen.


----------



## iTom (27. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist im Rahmen der Globalisierung immer drin, dass einem mal was durchrutscht.
> 
> Danke für den Reifentip. Werds dann wohl so machen.



Also so richtig schlammig dürfte es dort doch gar nicht werden, wenn der Boden so ist, wie der in der Südpfalz generell, dann eher sandig. 
Soll heißen, dass am Sonntag das meiste Wasser versickert sein wird und der Boden recht gut abtrocknen kann.

Ansonsten halt den Vortrieb mit höhere Drehzahl wieder ausgleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Also so richtig schlammig dürfte es dort doch gar nicht werden, wenn der Boden so ist, wie der in der Südpfalz generell, dann eher sandig.
> Soll heißen, dass am Sonntag das meiste Wasser versickert sein wird und der Boden recht gut abtrocknen kann.



Besser trotzdem volle Stolle Dirk , grad weils sandig ist....besserere kontrolle über Dolly


----------



## Eike. (27. September 2007)

Soso, Dolly steht also auf Noppen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. September 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Soso, Dolly steht also auf Noppen



Und auf üble Schläge.


----------



## coolt282 (29. September 2007)

Hi !

Mal schauen... werd auch so um 10 uhr am start sein.
Wenns nix ausmacht,häng ich mich an euch dran..so lange ich das durchhalte !?? 
Hier mal meine "Werte" aus CTF Heidelsheim:

Gesamtkm   47
hm            1138
Fahrzeit      3.1 Std
Puls max     188
puls mittel   162:kotz: 
km/h mittel  14,6

Bin halt noch in den Anfängen meiner Bikerkarriere

Was meint ihr...hab ich ne Chance bei euch ?? 

mfG Tobias


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. September 2007)

coolt282 schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Mal schauen... werd auch so um 10 uhr am start sein.
> Wenns nix ausmacht,häng ich mich an euch dran..so lange ich das durchhalte !??
> ...



Du wirst uns erkennen. Wir sind die mit den weißen Rosen und den NWC-Trikots. Außerdem hat einer von uns einen Ascher am Lenker.


----------



## coolt282 (29. September 2007)

Das war dann wohl ne Zusage !?

Eine rose kann ich leider nicht mehr besorgen  

Bis morgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. September 2007)

coolt282 schrieb:


> Das war dann wohl ne Zusage !?
> 
> Eine rose kann ich leider nicht mehr besorgen
> 
> Bis morgen ...



Dann eben ein Päckchen Gauloises Blondes .


----------



## iTom (29. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Dann eben ein Päckchen Gauloises Blondes .



wie??? keine Gitane Mais?


----------



## frenchy (29. September 2007)

Hey Jürgen_KA , treffen wir uns um 9.00 am Mc Don. oder fährst direkt nach Wissembourg??

@Schwarzspecht! - holst du mich ab wenn wir dann auch direkt fahren!!??????


----------



## mw1774 (29. September 2007)

*manche müssen morgen mal wieder ins büro*     

vanessa kommt mit nicole, marco, stefan, klod, miri und dem eisfuzzi um 10.00uhr an den startpunkt. das ist eine würdige magenta vertretung


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen_KA , treffen wir uns um 9.00 am Mc Don. oder fährst direkt nach Wissembourg??



Argl, kann mich jemand nach Wissembourg mitnehmen? Entweder in der Weststadt oder beim Mc DeathMeat einsammeln?

@Andi: Mit welchem Trick hast du Ute aufs Rad gelockt?


----------



## andi1969 (29. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Argl, kann mich jemand nach Wissembourg mitnehmen? Entweder in der Weststadt oder beim Mc DeathMeat einsammeln?
> 
> @Andi: Mit welchem Trick hast du Ute aufs Rad gelockt?




Och ganz leicht...(zitat UTE...wenn ich auch so ein Tolles Rad hätte würde ich auch fahren  )


----------



## frenchy (29. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Argl, kann mich jemand nach Wissembourg mitnehmen? Entweder in der Weststadt oder beim Mc DeathMeat einsammeln?
> 
> @Andi: Mit welchem Trick hast du Ute aufs Rad gelockt?




OK 9.00 beim Mc DeathMeat 

Bis morgen!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> OK 9.00 beim Mc DeathMeat
> 
> Bis morgen!!



OK, bis morgen, 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. September 2007)

... mir fehlt gerade der Überblick, komme auch um 9 zum Big M!


----------



## amerryl (30. September 2007)

War eine super Strecke in Wissembourg, massig Trails.   

Würde mich nur noch interessieren, wer das mit dem Bus verraten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. September 2007)

Ich fand die Strecke auch gut.  

Möcht mich nur bei Jürgen, Frenchy, dem Specht und Amy entschuldigen, wenn Sie morgen ne Erkältung haben, weil sie in ihren nassgeschwitzten Klamotten auf allen zugigen Weissenburger Bergen auf mich haben warten müssen.


----------



## iTom (30. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich fand die Strecke auch gut.
> 
> Möcht mich nur bei Jürgen, Frenchy, dem Specht und Amy entschuldigen, wenn Sie morgen ne Erkältung haben, weil sie in ihren nassgeschwitzten Klamotten auf allen zugigen Weissenburger Bergen auf mich haben warten müssen.



Nun ja, Du hattest ja dieses Jahr eine Zwangspause, diese fehlenden HM kann man nicht so ohne weiteres aufholen.

Welche Strecke seid ihr gefahren?

Ich kam auf 66km u. ca. 1800 HM  Habe mich leider mehrmals verfahren. 

Ansonsten war die Strecke gut. Mein Rad hat toll mitgespielt, keinen technischen Defekt keine Panne und keinen Sturz


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich fand die Strecke auch gut.
> 
> Möcht mich nur bei Jürgen, Frenchy, dem Specht und Amy entschuldigen, wenn Sie morgen ne Erkältung haben, weil sie in ihren nassgeschwitzten Klamotten auf allen zugigen Weissenburger Bergen auf mich haben warten müssen.



Die Strecke war klasse, schöner Schlamm, schöne Trails und hässliche Steigungen  .

Die Wartezeit haben wir genutzt um über dich zu lästern, uns wurde also nicht langweilig. 

Und ich hab jetzt endlich mein Diplom bekommen .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Der Diplombiker.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Nun ja, Du hattest ja dieses Jahr eine Zwangspause, diese fehlenden HM kann man nicht so ohne weiteres aufholen.
> 
> Welche Strecke seid ihr gefahren?
> 
> ...



Die Gallier sind die lange Strecke gefahren, die Germanen nur die 38 km. Weil die erste Verpflegungsstelle schon leer gefressen war hatte ich keine Motivation mehr für die Langstrecke.

Nie um eine Ausrede verlegen


----------



## iTom (30. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die Gallier sind die lange Strecke gefahren, die Germanen nur die 38 km. Weil die erste Verpflegungsstelle schon leer gefressen war hatte ich keine Motivation mehr für die Langstrecke.
> 
> Nie um eine Ausrede verlegen



Auf der 57-Strecke, gabe es aber noch ein paar gute Trails, habt ihr leider verpasst. An VP3 gab es Käse, franz. Salami. Das esse ich eigentlich gerne, aber unter anderen Umständen.

Meine bisherigen Erfahrung scheinen das wieder zu bestätigen, was euch widerfahren ist, wenn man nicht frühzeitig beginnt, kommt man an leere Verpflegungsstellen


----------



## amerryl (1. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die Gallier sind die lange Strecke gefahren, die Germanen nur die 38 km. Weil die erste Verpflegungsstelle schon leer gefressen war hatte ich keine Motivation mehr für die Langstrecke.



"Die" Gallier  
Wenn ich meinem ehemaligen Franz Lehrer erzähle, dass ich als Gallier durchgegangen bin, lacht er sich tot


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich fand die Strecke auch gut.
> 
> Möcht mich nur bei Jürgen, Frenchy, dem Specht und Amy entschuldigen, wenn Sie morgen ne Erkältung haben, weil sie in ihren nassgeschwitzten Klamotten auf allen zugigen Weissenburger Bergen auf mich haben warten müssen.



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaatschi!
... gelästert haben wir nur über den Pfälzer Cannondale-Zahnarzt mit Bügelfalte in der Bikehose!



Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Und ich hab jetzt endlich mein Diplom bekommen .



... war da nicht was mit Urkundenfälschung oder so!


----------



## mw1774 (1. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Meine bisherigen Erfahrung scheinen das wieder zu bestätigen, was euch widerfahren ist, wenn man nicht frühzeitig beginnt, kommt man an leere Verpflegungsstellen



Vanessa ist mit ihrer gruppe so gegen 10.30 zur 57km runde gestartet, verpflegungsstelle 2 war leergefressen!


----------



## amerryl (1. Oktober 2007)

Das waren wir. 
da bei uns an der 1. nix mehr da war haben wir halt an der 2. zugeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (1. Oktober 2007)

"der" Gallier fand die Tour auch  ...außer daß einige verfressene "Germanen" und"Gallier" an die verpflegungstation 1 alles gegessen hatten Wir sind ja fast gestorben..vor hunger

Amerryl wieviel Hm hast du denn "registriert" ??


@Dirk says
nach so eine Zwangspause, finde ich doch daß du gut gefahren bist!!


----------



## amerryl (1. Oktober 2007)

Laut meinem Hac4 waren es 1453 Hm, 58,5km.
Gefühlt eher 2000, hatte ganz schön dicke Beine gestern Abend.
Die 2 Anstiege am Schluß waren nicht schlampig.


----------



## iTom (1. Oktober 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> Vanessa ist mit ihrer gruppe so gegen 10.30 zur 57km runde gestartet, verpflegungsstelle 2 war leergefressen!



Ich wußte doch, dass einige von den Brasilianern später unterwegs sind, deshalb habe ich meinen Rucksack vollgeladen  

10h od. 10:30h mag zwar eine schöne Zeit sein, für die Langschläfer, aber nicht für die CTF-Teilnehmer. Hier ist generell je früher desto besser...


----------



## iTom (1. Oktober 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Laut meinem Hac4 waren es 1453 Hm, 58,5km.
> Gefühlt eher 2000, hatte ganz schön dicke Beine gestern Abend.
> Die 2 Anstiege am Schluß waren nicht schlampig.



Bei mir waren es etwas mehr  Da ich mich leider verfahren hatte, bin ich mit 45km überraschend schon am Ziel gewesen, ohne den 3 VP gesehen zu haben  Bin also nocheinmal losgefahren und habe die 19km in Angriff genommen und hatte dann irgendwann mal den Punkt erreicht, wo ich falsch abgebogen bin, und habe dort wieder weitergemacht  Bin dann letztendlich auf 67km gekommen und ca. 1800 HM...

@all 
hat jemand von Euch zufällig die eine Treppe befahren, nicht begangen? Ich hatte Diese vorsichtshalber begangen, obwohl es mich schon gereizt hat zu fahren.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (1. Oktober 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> "Die" Gallier
> Wenn ich meinem ehemaligen Franz Lehrer erzähle, dass ich als Gallier durchgegangen bin, lacht er sich tot



Ich dachte, ich hätte dich in ein Auto mit einem gelben Warnkennzeichen einsteigen sehen. Vielleicht brauch ich doch ne Brille.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> @all
> hat jemand von Euch zufällig die eine Treppe befahren, nicht begangen? Ich hatte Diese vorsichtshalber begangen, obwohl es mich schon gereizt hat zu fahren.



War die Stelle auf der mittleren Runde auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> War die Stelle auf der mittleren Runde auch dabei?



Dürfte nicht gewesen sein, bin die 37km ungewollt gefahren, dort war keine Treppe dabei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Oktober 2007)

Will mal wieder was ankündigen:

Am Mittwoch, 10.10. werden der Bayer aus dem Müncher Anfänger-Thread (meiner Meinung nach alles nur Mache, um am Frauen ran zu kommen, was scheinbar auch klappt  ) und ich an den geheimen Ort fahren, wo es nur Trails gibt. 

Wer sich uns anschließen will, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Will mal wieder was ankündigen:
> 
> Am Mittwoch, 10.10. werden der Bayer aus dem Müncher Anfänger-Thread (meiner Meinung nach alles nur Mache, um am Frauen ran zu kommen, was scheinbar auch klappt  ) und ich an den geheimen Ort fahren, wo es nur Trails gibt.
> 
> Wer sich uns anschließen will, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Will mal wieder was ankündigen:
> 
> Am Mittwoch, 10.10. werden der Bayer aus dem Müncher Anfänger-Thread (meiner Meinung nach alles nur Mache, um am Frauen ran zu kommen, was scheinbar auch klappt  ) und ich an den geheimen Ort fahren, wo es nur Trails gibt.
> 
> Wer sich uns anschließen will, ist herzlich willkommen.



Inne Palz ihr Gauner viel Spass Eike und Dirk und uffbasse bei radle gell


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe mal schwer, dass dieser Mittwoch nicht so schwer wird wie heute. Hatte eine echt harte Tour mit einem Hammertrail - leider in die andere Richtung  So war übel schieben und tragen angesagt. Aber Landschaft gibts hier, das glaubste net. Wo man hinschaut ist Landschaft


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal schwer, dass dieser Mittwoch nicht so schwer wird wie heute. Hatte eine echt harte Tour mit einem Hammertrail - leider in die andere Richtung  So war übel schieben und tragen angesagt. Aber Landschaft gibts hier, das glaubste net. Wo man hinschaut ist Landschaft



Du verteidigst Dich ja gar nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2007)

Na bald wieder im Badnerland Eike und der Wattkopf wartet ansonst alles im OK Bereich...Achso bst Du am Samstag schon im Land


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du verteidigst Dich ja gar nicht.



Na und wie Dirk was macht das Gummibärchen???


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du verteidigst Dich ja gar nicht.



Mei wos soll ih soagn 

@Andi: Ne ich schlag erst am Sonntag abend auf. Sonst wär ich natürlich zum Raufbrüllen an den Kreuzelberg gekommen. Ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg


----------



## MTBDave (4. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer sich uns anschließen will, ist herzlich willkommen.



Moin!

Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2007)

9 Uhr +- in Graben (Neudorf?) Das klamüsern wir demnächst mal noch per Telefon aus, gell Dirk?
Ein Urlaubstag muss bei Nicht-Studenten leider dran glauben. Der Weg ist sehr schmal und an Wochenenden ist Streß mit Wanderern vorprogrammiert.


----------



## MTBDave (4. Oktober 2007)

Hatte die Woche am Montag schon Urlaub, jetzt nächste Woche Mittwoch noch... ...hmpff....

Schaunmermal...


----------



## iTom (4. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Will mal wieder was ankündigen:
> 
> Am Mittwoch, 10.10. werden der Bayer aus dem Müncher Anfänger-Thread (meiner Meinung nach alles nur Mache, um am Frauen ran zu kommen, was scheinbar auch klappt  ) und ich an den geheimen Ort fahren, wo es nur Trails gibt.
> 
> Wer sich uns anschließen will, ist herzlich willkommen.



Ich würde gerne, kann aber vor dem 21.10 leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne, kann aber vor dem 21.10 leider nicht.


Jungs keine Panik, wir machen das nochmal, will nämlich auch  !!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (4. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jungs keine Panik, wir machen das nochmal, will nämlich auch  !!!!



örgs.. ich will die Trails am Gardasee unsicher machen jemand lust? derzeit ist das Wetter dort gut und um die Jahreszeit sowieso günstig.


----------



## iTom (4. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jungs keine Panik, wir machen das nochmal, will nämlich auch  !!!!



Das hört sich gut an.   Wird aber dann ebenfalls unter der Woche geschickter sein, als am Wochenende. Außer, der Start beginnt vorort um 8h, dann dürfte die Runde an einem Tag am Wochenende recht verkehrarm funktionieren.


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Außer, der Start beginnt vorort um 8h, dann dürfte die Runde an einem Tag am Wochenende recht verkehrarm funktionieren.



8 Uhr am Wochenende  Der ist echt gut


----------



## iTom (4. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> 8 Uhr am Wochenende  Der ist echt gut



Diejenigen, die in Wissembourg mitgefahren sind und nichts mehr zu fressen bekommen haben, weil sie eben nicht ausm Bett gekommen sind, werden mir sicherlich zustimmen, dass 8 Uhr wirklich eine gute Uhrzeit ist   

...ist auch für Studenten geeignet


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2007)

Das kann mir als überzeugtem Lebensmittel-Allergiker mit Selbstversorgung ja eh nicht passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an.   Wird aber dann ebenfalls unter der Woche geschickter sein, als am Wochenende. Außer, der Start beginnt vorort um 8h, dann dürfte die Runde an einem Tag am Wochenende recht verkehrarm funktionieren.


Du kannst Gedanken lesen  !! Samstagvormittag, Abfahrt KA gegen 7Uhr, dann passt das!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das kann mir als überzeugtem Lebensmittel-Allergiker mit Selbstversorgung ja eh nicht passieren



Genau. Denn Algerier dürfen in der Regel eh kein Schwein essen.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> 8 Uhr am Wochenende  Der ist echt gut



Joh zur Studenten unlustiger Nachtzeit mein Kind weil bis man da ist sind so ca 1,5 - 2 Stunden Fahrzeit rum und unter 4 Stunden schafft Ihr das auch nicht


----------



## iTom (4. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Du kannst Gedanken lesen  !! Samstagvormittag, Abfahrt KA gegen 7Uhr, dann passt das!!!



Wie aber bereits erwähnt, kann ich erst ab dem 21.10. diese Tour mit angehen. Notfalls würde es vermutl. auch unter der Woche gehen. Habe die Möglichkeit zu Mobilzeit/Gleitzeit oder wie man das sonst irgendwie nennen möchte.


----------



## MTBDave (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann jedenfalls erstmal nicht unter der Woche frei machen. zu viel zu tun und ein Umzug/Renovierung vor der Tür wo ich auch viel Zeit unter der Woche brauche.

Eigentlich stehe ich ja WE´s nie dermaßen früh auf, aber man kann ja mal ne Ausnahme machen für die Tour  Schau mal ab und zu hier rein obs das hier WEs irgendwann mal hinhaut...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Oktober 2007)

@Eike
Am Mittwoch ohne Klicker? Würde bei flowigen Trails ja Sinn machen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Eike
> Am Mittwoch ohne Klicker? Würde bei flowigen Trails ja Sinn machen, oder?



Wat solln dat sein - Klicker? Clickies od. ein Stückchen Karton an die Strebe am Hinterrad angebracht, damit es während der Fahrt rattert


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub bei dem Trail können die Klickies schon dran bleiben. Es ist ja nicht steil und auch nicht allzu holprig oder Felix und Andi?


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei dem Trail können die Klickies schon dran bleiben. Es ist ja nicht steil und auch nicht allzu holprig oder Felix und Andi?



Nain, garnicht steil und holprig also ohne Clickies naja , würde ich nicht machen ihr müsst dauern treten Pfälzer Sandboden....


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> 9 Uhr +- in Graben (Neudorf?)



G-N hmmm... schauen wir mal was Cheffe dazu meint


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Oktober 2007)

So Leute, obs euch nun interessiert, oder nicht, ich schau mir jetzt nochmal das Trailwonderland-Video um mich mental auf den Mittwoch vorzubereiten.


----------



## Eike. (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich drehe morgen eine kleine Wattkofrunde um mich vom ordnungsgemäßen Zustand meiner Trails zu überzeugen   Falls jemand mitkommen will, ich bin zeitlich flexibel.


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2007)

Hätte jemand am Wochenende Zeit und Böcke nochmal den Westweg unsicher zu machen? Die Wettervorhersage ist topp und ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht auf dem "interessanteren" Teil von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach. Aber auch die andere Seite könnte ich anbieten wenn es nicht so heftig sein soll.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2007)

HÄÄH Dirk wat nu???? nix


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Oktober 2007)

Heute war Hammer. Ich laufe immer noch wie hinter einer dicken Nebelwand durch die Gegend.

Der Trail ist der Hammer. 99% nur Single und abschnittweise richtig schon technisch. Berab wie bergauf. 

Nur sind wir scheinbar gegen den Uhrzeiger gefahren. Die meisten Treppen waren für uns leider zum hochtragen, anstatt zum runterfahren. 

Zudem haben wir uns, wie Eike schon geschrieben hat, bei km 34 verfahren und sind unnötige 7 km und ca. 130 hm umsonst gefahren. Das hat leider unser Zeitfenster das wir für die Tour hatten gesprengt, weil unser Shuttle schon gewartet hat.

Aber ich kann die Tour nur jedem empfehlen. Nur solltet ihr dann nicht so viel Energie-Riegel essen wie ich, sonst ist euch vielleicht am Abend auch so schlecht wie mir im Moment.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Heute war Hammer. Ich laufe immer noch wie hinter einer dicken Nebelwand durch die Gegend.
> 
> Kenn ich  aber Tolles Gefühl....
> 
> ...



  hey ohne Mampf kein Kampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (11. Oktober 2007)

> und ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht auf dem "interessanteren" Teil von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach.



...kann ich nur empfehlen war letztens dort...ich bin die Strecke Montag Vormittag gefahren und war fast allein...am WE solltet Ihr auf alle Fälle so früh wie möglich starten sonst müsst ihr euch im Rentnerslalom üben!

Hier noch ein paar Trail-Bilder zum Appetit anregen  



 

 

 



Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Bilder René. Immer wenn ich alleine auf Trails unterwegs bin "vergesse" ich einfach anzuhalten um Bilder zu machen 
Ich fahr sowas ja normalerweise auch eher unter der Woche aber hier treibt sich fast nur arbeitendes Volk rum, die sind da so unflexibel 
Eine Möglichkeit für Gleitzeitler wäre noch am Freitag früher die Segel zu streichen und einen halben Tag zu nehmen. Wenn man so gegen 14 Uhr in Forbach startet klappt das auch noch.


----------



## MTBDave (11. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hätte jemand am Wochenende Zeit und Böcke nochmal den Westweg unsicher zu machen? Die Wettervorhersage ist topp und ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht auf dem "interessanteren" Teil von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach. Aber auch die andere Seite könnte ich anbieten wenn es nicht so heftig sein soll.



Am Sonntag hätte ich evtl. Zeit. Ich geb dir bis morgen bescheid!


----------



## iTom (11. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder René. Immer wenn ich alleine auf Trails unterwegs bin "vergesse" ich einfach anzuhalten um Bilder zu machen
> Ich fahr sowas ja normalerweise auch eher unter der Woche aber hier treibt sich fast nur arbeitendes Volk rum, die sind da so unflexibel
> Eine Möglichkeit für Gleitzeitler wäre noch am Freitag früher die Segel zu streichen und einen halben Tag zu nehmen. Wenn man so gegen 14 Uhr in Forbach startet klappt das auch noch.



Ich bin zwar ein Gleitzeitler, hätte auch mal Lust auf Westweg rumzufahren, aber dieses Wochenende iss ersma Wasgau angesagt. Da brauche ich die Körner noch 
Beim nächsten Termin evtl. wenn nix dazwischen kommt aber gerne


----------



## matou (11. Oktober 2007)

ich war kein Gleitzeitler...sondern hab meinen Resturlaub verbraten...auch mal schön


----------



## MTBDave (12. Oktober 2007)

Bin am Sonntag dabei! Wo und wann starten wir?


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag dabei! Wo und wann starten wir?



Das passt ja. Ich wollte gerade den Sonntag verkünden. Zwei Freunde von mir aus Heidelberg kommen noch mit. Wir treffen uns vorraussichtlich gegen 12 bei mir und fahren dann mit der Bahn nach Forbach. Genau weis ich das morgen abend. Deine Handynummer hab ich ja.


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt mal konkret. Abfahrt ist *Sonntag* um 12.10 mit der S31 am Hauptbahnhof. Das heiÃt wer mitkommen will sollte *spÃ¤testens* um 12 (besser ein paar Minuten frÃ¼her) am HBF sein damit noch genug Zeit ist Fahrkarten zu kaufen. Im Moment sind wir 6 Leute. Ich brauch keine Fahrkarte weil ich das Studententicket hab also passt das RegioTicket Plus (5 Personen) fÃ¼r 13â¬ optimal.
Dauer der Tour wird etwa 4 Stunden sein, zurÃ¼ck in Karlsruhe sind wir also um 6 bis 7.


----------



## harzi84 (13. Oktober 2007)

ich komm auch noch mit! Wo treffen wir uns genau? Ich brauche auch ne Fahrkarte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Oktober 2007)

Treffpunkt ist am Bahnhofsvorplatz bei den S-Bahngleisen. Wie es mit den Fahrkarten dann am günstigsten ist sehen wir dann. Wer eine braucht sollte bitte nicht auf den letzten Drücker kommen!


----------



## MTBDave (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen. Wann kommt ihr voraussichtlich in Forbach an? Gibt es da nur eine Haltestelle? ...bzw. wo treffe ich euch da?


----------



## Eike. (13. Oktober 2007)

Wir sind um eins in Forbach am Bahnhof (nicht zu übersehen). Meine Handynummer falls noch was kurzfristiges ist: 0173 3657787


----------



## MTBDave (13. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar. Bin dann um eins am Bahnhof.

16° und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Herrlich


----------



## MTBDave (15. Oktober 2007)

So still hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die MTB Tour war saugeil! Wirklich sehr schöne Trails etc. Eine der besten Touren dieses Jahr  Wird sicher nicht das letzte mal dieses Jahr gewesen sein die Forbach Tour  

Bilder, GPS Track, etc. findet ihr hier http://www.10000km.net

Leider vorerst nur IE optimiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Grüße Dave


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2007)

Tolle Bilder, allerdings ziemlich durcheinander 
Bei mir sind leider wieder mal praktisch alle Bilder sehr unscharf geworden. Nächstes mal sollte ich mir eine Kamera mit Bildstabilisierung zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (15. Oktober 2007)

Jupp, meine PowerShot A570IS hat einen integriert. Ist echt Gold wert. Die Bildquali find ich auch super. 
Die Bilder sind alle durcheinander, weil die Kamera sich irgendwie nicht mehr Zeit und Datum merken kann. Keine Ahung was da los is - die Akkus sind voll. Muss ich mal checken... ...mache morgen je nach Zeit eine neue Gallerie. Picasa sortiert blöderweise nach Zeit - und wenn alle quasi um 0:00 Uhr am 1.1.06 geschossen worden sind, kommt das dabei raus


----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Jupp, meine PowerShot A570IS hat einen integriert. Ist echt Gold wert. Die Bildquali find ich auch super.
> Die Bilder sind alle durcheinander, weil die Kamera sich irgendwie nicht mehr Zeit und Datum merken kann. Keine Ahung was da los is - die Akkus sind voll. Muss ich mal checken... ...mache morgen je nach Zeit eine neue Gallerie. Picasa sortiert blöderweise nach Zeit - und wenn alle quasi um 0:00 Uhr am 1.1.06 geschossen worden sind, kommt das dabei raus



Doch Dave super Bilder bin begeistert


----------



## MTBDave (16. Oktober 2007)

Naja, teilweise verwackelt und schlecht belichtet, aber das bleibt beim hektischen Fotografieren selten aus


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Oktober 2007)

Zufrieden Eike? 

Also, Mittwoch 15.30 am Hintereingang Hauptbahnhof mit Panzer und ohne Skibindung?


----------



## Eike. (22. Oktober 2007)

Is gebongt. Aber die Ski*hose* wäre garnicht mal sooo verkehrt, es wird schattig einstellig  War heute mal beim Karstadt Sport und hab nach langen Handschuhen geschaut aber in meiner Größe war nix Gescheits da 
Falls sich noch jemand in ruhigem Tempo die BestOf-Wattkopf geben und mich im Freiflug über die vorletzte SM-DH Kante segeln sehen will ist er (mir nemme aber auch Mädle mit) gerne eingeladen.


----------



## MTBDave (23. Oktober 2007)

Bin grad am renovieren, denke bei mir siehts erstmal schlecht aus. Wenn ichs irgendwie einbauen kann meld ich mich nochmal...


----------



## Eike. (24. Oktober 2007)

Am Samstag zeige ich dem Murgtäler Rebell-78, dass wir auch hier am Rand vom Schwarzwald schöne Trails haben. Es wird hauptsächlich über die Wattkopftrails gehen, eventuell noch zum Toter-Mann-Stein. Treffpunkt ist um 10 am Hintereingang vom Hauptbahnhof (bei den Parkplätzen).


----------



## andi1969 (24. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am Samstag zeige ich dem Murgtäler Rebell-78, dass wir auch hier am Rand vom Schwarzwald schöne Trails haben. Es wird hauptsächlich über die Wattkopftrails gehen, eventuell noch zum Toter-Mann-Stein. Treffpunkt ist um 10 am Hintereingang vom Hauptbahnhof (bei den Parkplätzen).



 Och Schade bin am Samstag leider verplant MIST.....


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2007)

Andi Gruseltour´´s präsentiert passend zum Wetter(Halloween) :

*Wilde Fahrt um Heidelsheim*

Mit dem Patrick AngsttraumTrail´s - Funkmasten Horrorabfahrt - Den Treppen des Todes - Durch die dunklen Wälder Bruchsal´s und dem Hexentrail.... (auf Wunsch noch mehr )

*Abfahrt am Sonntag um12.00 Uhr in Heidelsheim am Marktplatz *


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Andi Gruseltour´´s präsentiert passend zum Wetter(Halloween) :
> 
> *Wilde Fahrt um Heidelsheim*
> 
> ...



Geführt vom Guide mit den Angsvollgesch****** Hosen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Oktober 2007)

ich schau mal was sich machen lässt und meld mich nochmal! Wie lange soll die Tour den werden??


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand Jagertee dabei?.. wo kriegt man beheizbare Handgriffe und Sattel?


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hat jemand Jagertee dabei?.. wo kriegt man beheizbare Handgriffe und Sattel?








Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung...

12Uhr ist mir ein Hauch zu spät Ich mache mich heute auf den Weg, ma schaun was das neue Rad hergibt


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich mache mich heute auf den Weg, ma schaun was das neue Rad hergibt:)[/QUOTE]
> 
> huch.. was für neues Rad? wo sind die Bilder? :D


----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> 12Uhr ist mir ein Hauch zu spät



Der nu schon wieder   Hey wir haben praktisch Winter. Vor 12 ist es per Definition dunkel und kalt  

Ich bin leider nicht dabei. Die Tour heute mit Rebel-78 war wieder recht frustierend weil fast nix ging. Ich hab zwar nicht geschoben aber Anstiege die sonst locker gehen waren eine Quälerei. Irgendwas ist da faul, am Mittwoch gings mir ja wieder gut  Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und die Zeit ist gerade recht, am Nachmittag soll nämlich Gerüchten nach die Sonne mal wieder zu sehen sein


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist da faul, am Mittwoch gings mir ja wieder gut



tja.. wohl zuviel Schweinshaxe in Bayern gegessen.. das geht auf die Kondition


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Andi Gruseltour´´s präsentiert passend zum Wetter(Halloween) :
> 
> *Wilde Fahrt um Heidelsheim*
> 
> ...



Wo sind denn die Treppen des Todes? Gib mal bitte einen Wink. Bei den Allerheiligen-Wasserfällen im Schwarzwald, dort gibt es Treppen. Vielleicht ist das der eine oder andere ausm IBC schon mal gefahren. Die sehen ziemlich anspruchsvoll aus. Mit etwas Glück, wenn der Wasserfall nicht so viel Wasser führt und die Gischt gering bleibt dürfte es machbar sein.
Ich lade aber mal ein Bild rauf....54 Stufen, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe...


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ich schau mal was sich machen lässt und meld mich nochmal! Wie lange soll die Tour den werden??



Naja so das übliche(2-2 1/2STD) was wir immer brauchen Felix...ich dachte Du kannst am Sonntag


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Treppen des Todes? Gib mal bitte einen Wink. Bei den Allerheiligen-Wasserfällen im Schwarzwald, dort gibt es Treppen. Vielleicht ist das der eine oder andere ausm IBC schon mal gefahren. Die sehen ziemlich anspruchsvoll aus. Mit etwas Glück, wenn der Wasserfall nicht so viel Wasser führt und die Gischt gering bleibt dürfte es machbar sein.
> Ich lade aber mal ein Bild rauf....54 Stufen, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe...




   Am Eichelberg Kappellentreppen  Aber geil umschrieben oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> huch.. was für neues Rad? wo sind die Bilder?


Schwarz/Weiß is es und Modell 2008. 
http://www.focus-bikes.de/bikes_neu/popup_detail.asp?pr=751907


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Am Eichelberg Kappellentreppen  Aber geil umschrieben oder ??


Ja, Höllentreppe neben Himmelskapelle  

Einen Chickenway gibt es ja auch, habe ich letztens gerade gesehen. Is mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Schwarz/Weiß is es und Modell 2008.
> http://www.focus-bikes.de/bikes_neu/popup_detail.asp?pr=751907



*Boa Fox in weiß.....sabber*...schönes Bike Fahrbericht mal am Sonntag oder ???


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Boa Fox in weiß.....sabber*...schönes Bike Fahrbericht mal am Sonntag oder ???



Gegen Abend, wenn ich wieder heile zurück bin


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Schwarz/Weiß is es und Modell 2008.
> http://www.focus-bikes.de/bikes_neu/popup_detail.asp?pr=751907



oha schönes Bike.. ich sollte so langsam anfangen mich umzuschauen, das dürfte wohl die richtige Zeit sein.. später werde denke ich die Preise Steigen.. oder lieber auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft warten?

Bin auf Dein Bericht gespannt, Du warst ja ein HT Fan.. der vergleich zum Fully interessiert mich..


----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2007)

Weihnachtsgeschäft gibts bei Bikes eigentlich nicht. Ab September-Oktober werden die Restbestände reduziert, da ist bis Dezember meistens nix brauchbares mehr in normalen Größen zu kriegen. Wenn du noch dieses Jahr ein "Auslaufmodell" willst solltest du dich jetzt mal umschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> oha schönes Bike.. ich sollte so langsam anfangen mich umzuschauen, das dürfte wohl die richtige Zeit sein.. später werde denke ich die Preise Steigen.. oder lieber auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft warten?
> 
> Bin auf Dein Bericht gespannt, Du warst ja ein HT Fan.. der vergleich zum Fully interessiert mich..



Doch, läßt sich gut fahren. Hat zwar 2kg mehr als mein HT und trotzdem konnte ich recht zackig/zügig fahren, will heißen, dass ich auf meiner Hausstrecke schneller "gedownhilled" bin. Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Für einen Marathon würde ich mein HT trotzdem vorziehen, is halt leichter...
Für unsere Gegend dürfte das vollkommen ausreichend sein, für die Palz u. Northwood auch. Das Design gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Bremsen sind allerdings anders als auf der Webseite von Focus angegeben. Ich (bzw. das Rad) habe vorne ne 200mm-Scheibe u. hinten ne 180mm. Die Schaltung ist irgendwas mit DualControl. Habe ich erst am Ende meiner Tour bemerkt, dass ich mit den Zeigefinger theoretisch gar nicht mehr benötige, wenn ich runterschalten möchte. Ist ne tolle Sache. Erinnert mich etwas an die SRAM-Schaltung. Das Fahrverhalten ist ruhiger als mim HT. Mein HT ist etwas nervöser. Hat ja auch nen schmaleren Lenker, vielleicht deswegen. Die "Bunnys" lassen sich mit dem Fully besser bewältigen, da man den Schwung der Federelemente mitnutzen kann. Find ich klasse.
Mit dem HT spürt man die Wege intensiver, will heißen dass man sauberer fahren muß, um zum Einen einen gewissen "Fahrkomfort" zu erreichen zum Andern um nicht auf die Fresse zu fliegen.

Auf jeden Fall hat mich das Fahrgefühl vom Focus etwas an das Ghost RT WC und das Liteville 301m erinnert.

Jetzt dürfte auf jeden Fall die Zeit der Auslaufmodelle sein, da die 2008er evtl. schon im Laden stehen, oder demnächst im Laden stehen. 
Egal welche Marke. Mein HT war übrigens ein Auslaufmodell. Würde ich jederzeit auch wieder machen. 

Fazit: In meinem speziellen Fall ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar. Mehr dazu beim nächsten Stammtisch... MoutainBIKE-Leser wissen mehr 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Die Schaltung ist irgendwas mit DualControl. Habe ich erst am Ende meiner Tour bemerkt, dass ich mit den Zeigefinger theoretisch gar nicht mehr benötige, wenn ich runterschalten möchte. Ist ne tolle Sache. Erinnert mich etwas an die SRAM-Schaltung.



Du meinst wahrscheinlich Rapid Fire mit 2Way Release. Bei DualControl ist die Schaltung in den Bremshebel integriert. Bei der XTR sein 07 und XT ab 08 kann man in höhere Gänge (=kleineres Ritzel) mit dem Daumen *und* dem Zeigefinger schalten, der Hebel lässt sich in beide Richtungen bewegen. Das war für mich der Hauptgrund die 08er XT-Hebel anzubauen. Ich benutz auch fast nur noch den Daumen 

Anyway Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Sehr schönes Farbkonzept und gute Ausstattung.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Naja so das übliche(2-2 1/2STD) was wir immer brauchen Felix...ich dachte Du kannst am Sonntag


bin dabei, 12Uhr Marktplatz. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich mit Auto oder direkt mit Bike anreise, entscheide ich spontan!!


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> bin dabei, 12Uhr Marktplatz. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich mit Auto oder direkt mit Bike anreise, entscheide ich spontan!!



Im Prinzip würde ich auch mit fahrn, muß aber schauen ob ich meine Klamotten bis dahin trocken bekomme. 12Uhr Marktplatz in Haidelsä


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Oktober 2007)

Sorry Jungs,
hab seit Donnerstag ne Grippe mit so allem was dazu gehört .
Muß leider auch passen  
Euch viel Spaß
Patrick


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> bin dabei, 12Uhr Marktplatz. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich mit Auto oder direkt mit Bike anreise, entscheide ich spontan!!



 Ah meinFelix   Komm besser mit Auto....wird ab Morgen früher dunkel(Zeitumstellung)


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs,
> hab seit Donnerstag ne Grippe mit so allem was dazu gehört .
> Muß leider auch passen
> Euch viel Spaß
> Patrick



Dir mal gute Besserung Pat (das Du mal krank wirst.... )


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Oktober 2007)

also Spzialesched und ich kommen auch mit.. vielleicht hat jemand kurz vor der Tour mal Zeit ein kurzen Blick auf seiner Schaltung zu werfen, wir haben den ganzen Nachmittag versucht seine Schaltung für die Tour einzustellen, vergebens.. 
Ich behaupte die Kette ist fertig (laut Röhloff Lehre stimmt es auch) und deswegen lässt es sich nicht gescheit einstellen..
So jetzt muss ich meine Snowboard Jacke für morgen suchen....


----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

gstern mit @ Eike um Wattkopf gefahren.

Hier 2 Videos. (2 Werden noch freigeschaltet)
 

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDE0MTExMzE%3D
http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDE0MTEyNjU=

Ein 12 Järige (um02:07) hatte es beretis mit "Gähn" bewertet.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Oktober 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hallo, Ein 12 Järige (um02:07) hatte es beretis mit "Gähn" bewertet.



wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt, sieht es aus der Aufnahmeperspektive auch ziemlich easy aus.. ist bei Fotos meistens auch leider so.. man muss sich immer überlegen aus welcher Perspektive man die Strecke am besten wirklichkeitsgetreu zeigen kann und dafür hat man bei einer Tour meistens auch nicht die Zeit/lust dazu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gstern mit @ Eike um Wattkopf gefahren.
> 
> ...




Na war der Absatz am SM Downhill etwas hoch im ersten Moment  
Hat aber Spass gemacht oder


----------



## iTom (28. Oktober 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gstern mit @ Eike um Wattkopf gefahren.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eher, der Bub hatte einen anstrengenden Tag. Gameboy, Playstation, Kiffen, Lan-Party und was sonst noch so alles zu machen ist in dem Alter. 
Vielleicht hat er auch schon Trails gefahren, da würden wir uns alle in die Hose kacken..................mim Nintendo


----------



## Eike. (28. Oktober 2007)

Der Untergrund sieht halt auch durch die zusätzliche Komprimierung wie weichgespült aus. Die Kanten am SM-DH sieht man ja praktisch gar nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Untergrund sieht halt auch durch die zusätzliche Komprimierung wie weichgespült aus. Die Kanten am SM-DH sieht man ja praktisch gar nicht.



War da ne Kante? Die hab ich dann auch übersehen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Untergrund sieht halt auch durch die zusätzliche Komprimierung wie weichgespült aus. Die Kanten am SM-DH sieht man ja praktisch gar nicht.



Also es ist schlechter geworden durch hochladen wie die originale auf mein PC.

Na ja, werde die löschen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Also es ist schlechter geworden durch hochladen wie die originale auf mein PC.
> 
> Na ja, werde die löschen.



Du kannst die Videos mal Speedy schicken, damit der sie auf dem Headquater anbietet. Vielleicht ist die Qualität da ja besser.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Oktober 2007)

hier die Daten der heutige eisige Halloween Tour..


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Also es ist schlechter geworden durch hochladen wie die originale auf mein PC.
> 
> Na ja, werde die löschen.



Ja die werden bei den ganzen Videoportalen zusätzlich komprimiert und oft auch in der Auflösung runter gerechnet. Da bleibt dann vom Originalvideo nicht mehr viel übrig. Wieviel MB haben denn dir Originale? Ich will mir sowieso mal ein GB Webspace holen, da kann ich die dann online stellen. Apropo, hat jemand eine gute Idee für die Domain die noch nicht vergeben ist? Ich wollte ja bikeaholic.de aber da war jemand schneller


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Oktober 2007)

man sollte sich informieren welche Auflösung /BilderSek der gewählte Anbieter
benutz, und entsprechen die Daten selber daheim runter rechnen.. wenn
man alles richtig macht, bleibt die Qualität einigermaßen erhalten, da
der Anbieter nichts ändern muss (ausser im Flash format zu
konvertieren)..

@Eike

Denk dran, Videos erzeugen viel Traffic.. die "Brasilianer Website"
erzeugt allein mit Bildern nach jeder Tour extrem viel Traffic,
deswegen habe ich die Videos bei google Video gehostet..

achte mal auf dass Kleingedruckte, such Dir ein Anbieter ohne
Trafficlimit sonst kann es teuer werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> achte mal auf dass Kleingedruckte, such Dir ein Anbieter ohne
> Trafficlimit sonst kann es teuer werden..



Hab ich schon drauf geachtet. http://www.one.com/de/ 1 Gig inkl. de-Domain und unbegrenztem Traffic für 1,49 im Monat.


----------



## Rebell-78 (29. Oktober 2007)

"Wildsautrail" und @Eike ist auch online 

Ein Saublick am anfang:

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDE0MTk5MTM%3D

( original sind 2 min ca. 44-45mb)


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss meine Trailnamen mal überarbeiten. Wildsautrail klingt viel stylischer als SM-DH. Muss wohl mal ein Kreativseminar bei Michael und Vanessa machen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Oktober 2007)

Wer hat Lust, am Wattkopf am Feiertag ne Runde zu fahren und dem Toten Mann noch einen Besuch abzustatten.

Ich hätte auch einen Guide-Deluxe für die Tour anzubieten. Einen Lokal sozusagen, der jedes Wildschwein mit Vornamen kennt. 

Abfahrt so um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## Mercury 94 (29. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte lust gehabt aber bin mim radverein weg @ trainingsausfahrt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust, am Wattkopf am Feiertag ne Runde zu fahren und dem Toten Mann noch einen Besuch abzustatten.
> 
> Ich hätte auch einen Guide-Deluxe für die Tour anzubieten. Einen Lokal sozusagen, der jedes Wildschwein mit Vornamen kennt.
> 
> Abfahrt so um die Mittagszeit.


Das hört sich doch mal gar nicht schlecht an. Wann kommt denn die genaue Definition von Mittagszeit  und wo soll die Abfahrt sein?? Ist noch nicht ganz sicher, versuche aber alles mögliche dafür zu tun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich will gegen drei in Rußheim sein. Also vielleicht Abfahrt um elf, an der Quelle oder so. Keine Ahnung.

Muss auch nochmal genau mit Irina reden.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Muss auch nochmal genau mit Irina reden.



Nana wer bettelt denn da um Ausgang


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich will gegen drei in Rußheim sein. Also vielleicht Abfahrt um elf, an der Quelle oder so. Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Muss auch nochmal genau mit Irina reden.


Ich muß das auch nochmal genau abklären, da wir Besuch haben und ich den nicht rauswerfen will, aber zw. 11 und 12 hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2007)

Sagt mir einfach Bescheid wenn ihr euch geeinigt habt


----------



## mw1774 (31. Oktober 2007)

also um so früher um so besser, ich würde dann einfach weiter ins büro fahren, sprich 11 uhr quelle wäre bei mir spätester termin! früher wäre noch besser....
andi, soll ich den reifen mitbringen?

gruß ausm büro!


----------



## andi1969 (31. Oktober 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also um so früher um so besser, ich würde dann einfach weiter ins büro fahren, sprich 11 uhr quelle wäre bei mir spätester termin! früher wäre noch besser....
> andi, soll ich den reifen mitbringen?
> 
> gruß ausm büro!



Na klar Michael...bin begeistert Bis morgen


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2007)

Hoffentlich kommt die Sonne morgen schneller durch als heute. Das war im Neben saukalt.

Gibts denn inzwischen mal einen Termin?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Oktober 2007)

Da wir Besuch haben, werde ich Morgen spontan kommen, also nicht warten. 
Ich versuche aber auf alle Fälle nachzukommen und dazu Dirk (darf ich??  ) auf dem Handy nach Eurem Standort fragen und dann schauen ob ich auf der Strecke dazustoßen kann.

Gruß Felix


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Oktober 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also um so früher um so besser, ich würde dann einfach weiter ins büro fahren, sprich 11 uhr quelle wäre bei mir spätester termin! früher wäre noch besser....
> andi, soll ich den reifen mitbringen?
> 
> gruß ausm büro!



11 Uhr schaffe ich nicht. Ich kann erst um halb zwölf an der Quelle sein. Wenn ihr mir sagt, wohin ich kommen muss, werde ich euch nachfahren. Ihr könnt ja mal den ersten Trail ohne mich rocken.

Ich will aber auf jeden Fall irgendwo aufgesammelt werden. Vielleicht kann ich ja mit Felix gemeinsam zu euch aufschließen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich will aber auf jeden Fall irgendwo aufgesammelt werden. Vielleicht kann ich ja mit Felix gemeinsam zu euch aufschließen.


guter Plan, laß uns doch Morgen kurz telefonieren und dann hinterher rocken  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> guter Plan, laß uns doch Morgen kurz telefonieren und dann hinterher rocken  !!!



Alright.


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2007)

Äh mit wem soll ich denn nu wann zur Tour starten??? Oder bin ich einfach um halb 12 an der Quelle bzw. will jemand am HBF eingesammelt werden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Oktober 2007)

Mich brauchst Du am HBF nicht einsammeln. Ich komm mit dem Auto zum Hedwigshof.


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin dann morgen um halb zwölf an der Hedwigsquelle. Wenn jemand mitkommen will und nicht weis wo die ist kann sich bis 10.30 hier melden, dann können wir uns am Hauptbahnhof Hinterausgang treffen.


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2007)

Ich glaub heute morgen kommt meine weibliche Seite zum vorschein - ich weis nicht was ich anziehen soll 
Wetter.com verspricht angenehme 12°C (=kurze Hose) aber im Moment sind es grad mal frostige 3° (=Bettdecke ). Gestern hats auch ewig gedauert bis der Nebel weg war und wirklich warm isses dann auch nicht geworden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2007)

So, nu sin wa wieda daheim.

Serpentinen und Toter-Mann. Lockere Runde. Viele nette Leute:
Vanessa-Felix-Andi-Eike-Michael-Ich.  

Und unterhalten heute von unserer Phrasensau Eike. Danke.


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und unterhalten heute von unserer Phrasensau Eike. Danke.



Na immer wieder gerne Herr Singletrailbergabfahrer , aber ich bin dir nicht böse wenn du beim zitieren die Quelle nicht nennst  Will ja niemandem auf den Schlips treten *hust*cc-schw*husthust*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. November 2007)

wer ist ne schwuchtl???


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2007)

Sowas hab ich nie nich gesagt  war auch auf keine konkrete Person bezogen und schon gar keine Anwesenden. Ist halt immer so wenn Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich nie nich gesagt  war auch auf keine konkrete Person bezogen und schon gar keine Anwesenden. Ist halt immer so wenn Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden.


Wie die anderen 2 sind Schwuchtel


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2007)

Was, jetzt sinds schon zwei? Erzähl mal


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was, jetzt sinds schon zwei? Erzähl mal


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2007)

Mit dem Schwuchtel könnte ich besser leben wie mit dem CC...


----------



## speedygonzales (4. November 2007)

hey ihr Schlafmützen! aaaaaufwachen!! wunderschönes Wetter draussen.. wie sieht´s heute aus, eine kleine Runde? lass eure Frauen heute Kuchen backen wir gehen Radfahren


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hey ihr Schlafmützen! aaaaaufwachen!! wunderschönes Wetter draussen.. wie sieht´s heute aus, eine kleine Runde? lass eure Frauen heute Kuchen backen wir gehen Radfahren



Wie Deine backt Kuchen, als Treffpunkt HEUTE Speedyhome!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hey ihr Schlafmützen! aaaaaufwachen!! wunderschönes Wetter draussen.. wie sieht´s heute aus, eine kleine Runde? lass eure Frauen heute Kuchen backen wir gehen Radfahren



Etwa das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht als ich aufgestanden bin. Wärs ein bischen früher gewesen wär ich wahrscheinlich noch ins Murgtal oder nach Herrenalb gefahren aber das lohnt jetzt nicht mehr. Obwohl ... mal sehen wann ich mit Frühstück fertig bin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. November 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie Deine backt Kuchen, als Treffpunkt HEUTE Speedyhome!!!!!



Wo bitte ist denn Speedyhome? Die katholische Kirche in Neudorf?


----------



## Eike. (4. November 2007)

Schade, hier ziehts grad gewaltig dunkel auf. Das wars wohl mit Sonnenschein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schade, hier ziehts grad gewaltig dunkel auf. Das wars wohl mit Sonnenschein



Zieh mal den Rolladen hoch. Dann wirds wesentlich heller. Eigener Erfahrungwert.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. November 2007)

tschööööööö Jungs, euch eine schöne Woche vor allem am Samstag viel Spaß, macht mal viele Fotos!!!!

Gruß vom Pumuckl, der sich gleich für ne Woche auf nach NRW macht!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Dezember 2007)

Schreibt mal jeder hier rein, in welchem Zeitfenster er am Sonntag wo rumfahren wird, damit die Chance, wenigstens jemanden zu treffen steigt.

Ich werd erst gegen 14.30 oder sogar 15 Uhr bis es dunkel wird den Eichelberg die Straße hoch (ich kenn keinen Forstweg, der mich gesichert zur Kaserne bringt - bin aber für Vorschläge dankbar) und dann die Trails der Reihe nach runter fahren.

Wie ist euer Plan?


----------



## andi1969 (15. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schreibt mal jeder hier rein, in welchem Zeitfenster er am Sonntag wo rumfahren wird, damit die Chance, wenigstens jemanden zu treffen steigt.
> 
> Ich werd erst gegen 14.30 oder sogar 15 Uhr bis es dunkel wird den Eichelberg die Straße hoch (ich kenn keinen Forstweg, der mich gesichert zur Kaserne bringt - bin aber für Vorschläge dankbar) und dann die Trails der Reihe nach runter fahren.
> 
> Wie ist euer Plan?



*Odenheim Achterbahntrail*.... wird schwer sein jemanden zu sehen


----------



## iTom (15. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Odenheim Achterbahntrail*.... wird schwer sein jemanden zu sehen



Ich kann zwar morgen nicht, aber trotzdem, wo soll denn das sein in Odenheim?


----------



## andi1969 (16. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar morgen nicht, aber trotzdem, wo soll denn das sein in Odenheim?



Hey Tom auch ich hab meine kleinen geheim Spot´s zu runter düsen


----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2007)

An die Herren der Karlsruher Fraktion: Wie wärs mit einer kleinen Wattkopfrunde heute mittag? Ich hab da so an 12.30 Hedwigsquelle gedacht. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> An die Herren der Karlsruher Fraktion: Wie wärs mit einer kleinen Wattkopfrunde heute mittag? Ich hab da so an 12.30 Hedwigsquelle gedacht. Kommt jemand mit?



Wir bekommen nachher Besuch und ich werde dann spontan ne Runde fahren, vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs!!
Viel Spaß, Wetter ist ja super, auch wenn A...kalt!!!


----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2007)

Jesses, heute war Volkswandertag  soviele Leute treff ich am Wattkopf sonst das ganze Jahr zusammen nicht. Auf den Trails wars aber trotzdem recht entspannt, offenbar schlägt da die vorweihnachtliche, friedliche Stimmung voll durch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin heut leider nicht weggekommen.

... find meine Winterhandschuhe nicht mehr.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Dezember 2007)

Dafür war ich am suchen und finden ein Foto zum anfixen 





So zwischen Höllschlucht und Eichelberg und mind. 15 Minütchen Abfahrt
Die restl. Fotos in meiner Galerie


----------



## iTom (16. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Dafür war ich am suchen und finden ein Foto zum anfixen
> ...
> 
> So zwischen Höllschlucht und Eichelberg und mind. 15 Minütchen Abfahrt
> Die restl. Fotos in meiner Galerie



zwischen Höllschlucht und Eichelberg liegt aber schon mal ein Buckel und eine Straße, die nach O-Grombach führt 
Oder verwechsle ich jetzt die Höllschlucht?


----------



## iTom (16. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin heut leider nicht weggekommen.
> 
> ... find meine Winterhandschuhe nicht mehr.



Sind wohl noch in der Palz drüben


----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> zwischen Höllschlucht und Eichelberg liegt aber schon mal ein Buckel und eine Straße, die nach O-Grombach führt
> Oder verwechsle ich jetzt die Höllschlucht?



Nö vom Abfahrt Charakter her nicht der Standort......der ist in Odenheim


----------



## iTom (17. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö vom Abfahrt Charakter her nicht der Standort......der ist in Odenheim



Achso 

Wann fährst Du das wieder?


----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Achso
> 
> Wann fährst Du das wieder?



Nächstes Wochenende ist mal geplant *WARUM*  TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin heut leider nicht weggekommen.
> 
> ... find meine Winterhandschuhe nicht mehr.



Diak da hattest Du schon bessere Ausreden  Also echt


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende ist mal geplant *WARUM*  TOM



Wenn ich da nicht schon auf dem Weg in den Schnee wäre hättest du einen Mitfahrer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Dezember 2007)

Wann fährst Du? Will Freitag früher Schluß machen und dann wahlweise den SM oder die BMX-Bahn in Grötzingen bereisen.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wann fährst Du? Will Freitag früher Schluß machen und dann wahlweise den SM oder die BMX-Bahn in Grötzingen bereisen.



Also mein WOE besteht aus Samstag und Sonntag... an einem der beiden Tage und um mind 14 00 Uhr in Odenheim ansonst rentiert das nicht....


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2007)

Falls du mich meinst, ich bin am Freitag noch im Lande. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht können wir gerne eine Runde drehen.
Am passenden Rad für die BMX-Bahn arbeite ich allerdings noch


----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am passenden Rad für die BMX-Bahn arbeite ich allerdings noch



SOSO was geht denn da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2007)

Leider noch nicht viel. Die Schweine zahlen immer zu viel


----------



## iTom (17. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also mein WOE besteht aus Samstag und Sonntag... an einem der beiden Tage und um mind 14 00 Uhr in Odenheim ansonst rentiert das nicht....



Gut von Heidelsä nach Odnä ca. 30Min mim Rad?
SA dürfte hinhauen, ...bis jetzt zumindest. Ich würde dann sicherheitshalber meine Lampe mitnehmen


----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2007)

Wie mit dem Bike....... bei der Saukälte....brrrr  also Das Focus ins Auto und mind. 1 Liter heißer Tee mitnehmen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst, ich bin am Freitag noch im Lande. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht können wir gerne eine Runde drehen.
> Am passenden Rad für die BMX-Bahn arbeite ich allerdings noch



Sattelstütze runter und gut ist, oder? Wo ist denn die BMX-Bahn überhaupt genau???


----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2007)

Na du wolltest doch dahin, deswegen dachte ich du weißt das Irgendwo im Großraum lol Grötzingen. Im Thread gibts doch bestimmt irgendwo was genaueres.


----------



## Rebell-78 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hy,

was ist das überhaup? SingleTrail Parcours Eulenloch http://www.schoemberg.de/index.shtml?SingleTrailParcours
Unten als PDF.http://www.schoemberg.de/se_data/_filebank/pdf/parcours2.pdf


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Rebell-78,

das ist ein Fahrtechnikparcours (na ja, eigentlich sind es 3 Strecken, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) neben dem Skihang. Der Lift funktionerit aber nur bei ausreichend Schnee, ansonsten ist schieben oder wieder hochstrampeln angesagt. Zum extra deshalb hinfahren ist es etwas wenig, aber im Rahmen einer Tour... 
Da ich mich in der Gegend recht gut auskenne, könnte ich den Brasilianern da ich Frühjahr mal eine Tour anbieten. Und für so Konditionstiere wie Patrick können da auch entsprechende Rampen und Höhenmeter eingebaut werden.

CU,
Jörg


----------



## andi1969 (18. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na du wolltest doch dahin, deswegen dachte ich du weißt das Irgendwo im Großraum lol Grötzingen. Im Thread gibts doch bestimmt irgendwo was genaueres.



Ich weiß es.... ich weiß es...


----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2007)

Nach einer Viertelstunde Thread-lesen hab ichs jetzt auch auf Google-Earth gefunden  Einfach nach *vielen* Tennisplätzen in der Nähe der B3 suchen dann sieht mans schon.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nach einer Viertelstunde Thread-lesen hab ichs jetzt auch auf Google-Earth gefunden  Einfach nach *vielen* Tennisplätzen in der Nähe der B3 suchen dann sieht mans schon.



Um welche Uhrzeit soll das denn sein????Kann sein das es mich auch noch nach Grötzingen verschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2007)

Hä, was, wie? Hab nix davon geschrieben, dass ich die Tage dahin will. 
Kann man da überhaupt einfach drauf? Ich dachte das Ding ist eingezäunt und Zugang nur mit Genehmigung?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Dezember 2007)

Bis in den Herbst war das Rein- bzw. Draufkommen noch kein Problem. Allerdings steht da ein Schild, wobei ich mich nicht mehr an den Text erinnern kann (Alzheimer läßt grüßen).
Aber es gibt ja Locals die da mehr zu sagen können. Na ja, im entsprechenden Fred, zumindest in den aktuelleren Beiträgen, steht da nicht wirklich viel erhellendes zu  

Ist aber auf jeden Fall mal einen Ausflug Wert. Schöne Doubles!

HTH,
Jörg


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hy brsils,

am Sonntag werden wir ( frenchy,Ammeryl, ich und ewtl. andere) ein Tour um Gernsbach, Baden-Baden machen. (Gernsbach-Bernstein-Gernsbach-Merkur-Gernsbach)

Länge ca. 40-45km und um 1000-1100hm (auf ca. 70% Trails). Treffpunkt ist Gernsbach HBF um 10:00 Uhr  

Tour:
http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=VSmPzIfh.jpg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2007)

Servus Jörg. Von mir auch ein Willkommen in der Gegend. Du bist ja jetzt eingemeindet worden.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2007)

Und bist am Freitag auf der BMX´e.... Dirk


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2007)

Bisher darf ich noch nicht. Die Eigentumsverhältnisse sind noch unklar. Aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bisher darf ich noch nicht. Die Eigentumsverhältnisse sind noch unklar. Aber ich arbeite dran.



Besserer Vorschlag Rollercoaster Trail.... und bei mir darfst Du drauf fahren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Besserer Vorschlag Rollercoaster Trail.... und bei mir darfst Du drauf fahren



Der ist aber nicht in KA. Und ich bin in KA.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hab´s gerade gelesen das Du auf der BMX´e fahren darfst... ab wann solls denn sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (20. Dezember 2007)

Soooo,

nach dem jetzt das DSL läuft werde ich mich auch mal etwas reger am Forum und den Brasialianer-Freds beteiligen.

Also Dirk, wann wirst du denn am Freitag auf der BMX-Bahn aufschlagen  (aber bitte nicht wieder mit der Schulter)?

Und ist für das Wochenende schon was geplant? Es soll ja schön werden. Außerdem ist die Grünhütte seit heute wieder offiziell offen (so als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für die "nähere" Zukunft).

 Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2007)

Muss um 13 Uhr noch einen VPA installieren und dann werd ich im Geschäft den Abflug machen. Werde so gegen halb drei da sein.

Wäre echt cool wenn ihr auch kommen würdet. Bis es dunkel wird, hätten wir dann sicher noch 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden zu fahren, und ich denke, das wird auch ausreichen. 

Nö lass mal mit Schulter. Muss nicht sein. Hab dieses Jahr meine Beiträge bei der KK schon mehr wie wieder reingeholt.


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und ist für das Wochenende schon was geplant?



Rebell78 hat für den Sonntag eine Trailtour um Gernsbach angekündigt, wenn ich da nicht schon in Oberbayern wär ...


----------



## andi1969 (21. Dezember 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Soooo,
> 
> nach dem jetzt das DSL läuft werde ich mich auch mal etwas reger am Forum und den Brasialianer-Freds beteiligen.
> 
> ...



Also ich mach am WOE 3-4 mal Rollercoaster Trail kannst ja mitfahren (Dirtbike)


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal danke für das Angebot  

Samstag wird vermutl. schwierig, aber Sonntag könnte klappen.

Gib mir mal ein paar Eckdaten wie voraussichtlichen Treffpunkt oder Uhrzeit.

@Dirk: Schade, dass ich dir heute keine Gesellschaft auf der Bahn leisrten konnte . Aber das holen wir nach 

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## iTom (21. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also ich mach am WOE 3-4 mal Rollercoaster Trail kannst ja mitfahren (Dirtbike)



Das Wochenende ist ja min. 2 Tage lang, wann hast Du hier geplant zu fahrn?
Mir pers. steht nur SA Nachmittag zur Verfügung u. evtl. SO morgen...
Vielleicht klappt es für eine gemeinsame "Tour"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Muss um 13 Uhr noch einen VPA installieren und dann werd ich im Geschäft den Abflug machen. Werde so gegen halb drei da sein.
> 
> Wäre echt cool wenn ihr auch kommen würdet. Bis es dunkel wird, hätten wir dann sicher noch 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden zu fahren, und ich denke, das wird auch ausreichen.
> 
> Nö lass mal mit Schulter. Muss nicht sein. Hab dieses Jahr meine Beiträge bei der KK schon mehr wie wieder reingeholt.



 *War bis 15.34 auf der Bahn* *Kein Dirk in sicht*........


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2007)

Da war ich schon wieder weg. War von 14 Uhr bis 14.30 dort. Es war sau kalt.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da war ich schon wieder weg. War von 14 Uhr bis 14.30 dort. Es war sau kalt.



Na und....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2007)

Echt ******* gelaufen.

Nachdem sich gestern im IBC keiner mehr gemeldet hat, bin ich heute, nach dem ich ne halbe Stunde über den Kurs gegurkt bin und keiner aufgetaucht ist, bin ich halt wieder gefahren.
*
SCHEI55E*


----------



## iTom (21. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da war ich schon wieder weg. War von 14 Uhr bis 14.30 dort. Es war sau kalt.



Du Lucilektric


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde vorschlagen da mal einen ganzen nachmittag hinzugehen wenns wieder wärmer wird und man auch rumsitzen kann ohne sich das Sitzfleisch abzufrieren. So gediegen Grillen&Biken


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2007)

Ob das geht, weiß ich nicht. Der Vorschlag an für sich ist sicher super.

Es steht an jedem Baum ein Schild, dass man nur in Abstimmung mit der RSG Karlsruhe dort rein dürfe (und nur mit BMX und MTB fahren).

Die Strecke ist recht anspruchsvoll gewesen für mich. Ich hab mein Rad an keinem Double richtig in die Luft bekommen, weil überall vorher kleine Hügelchen zum wegdrücken davor waren. Hab nie richtig Fahrt aufnehmen können. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass mein Rad zu träge und ich zu kraftlos bin für die Strecke.


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> (und nur mit BMX und MTB fahren).



Wie jetzt, dann bau ich mein Rennrad ganz um sonst auf???


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ......Rennrad......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2007)

Zipfelspieler, ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


>



 Ein paar Teile hab ich schon. Der große Brocken kommt dann Anfang Januar. Dann heißt es noch die restlichen Teile bei Ebay zusammenklauben und allerspätestens wenns wieder warm is isses einsatzbereit.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ein paar Teile hab ich schon. Der große Brocken kommt dann Anfang Januar. Dann heißt es noch die restlichen Teile bei Ebay zusammenklauben und allerspätestens wenns wieder warm is isses einsatzbereit.



Was ist einsatzbereit?


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was ist einsatzbereit?



Zwei Räder, zwei Bremsen und ne Kurbel  Momentan fehlt noch eine Bremse, die Kurbel und das was alles zusammenhält


----------



## andi1969 (21. Dezember 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für das Angebot
> 
> Samstag wird vermutl. schwierig, aber Sonntag könnte klappen.
> 
> ...



Jo am Sonntag geht bei mir auch besser , weil der Samstag ist leider schwehr verplant......also so zwischen 13.00 und 14.00 würde bei mir passen.
Wir können uns am GBZ Parkplatz treffen und dann mit den Autos weiter fahren....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd am 29.12. evtl. anstreben, Richtung BM aufzubrechen.

Hätte von einer grundsätzliches Interesse, bei dieser Explorer-Tour mitzukommen?


----------



## Oskar1974 (21. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo am Sonntag geht bei mir auch besser , weil der Samstag ist leider schwehr verplant......also so zwischen 13.00 und 14.00 würde bei mir passen.
> Wir können uns am GBZ Parkplatz treffen und dann mit den Autos weiter fahren....



Würde auch gerne mal den Achterbahnpfad fahren . Nehmt Ihr mich den mit ??????


----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo am Sonntag geht bei mir auch besser , weil der Samstag ist leider schwehr verplant......also so zwischen 13.00 und 14.00 würde bei mir passen.
> Wir können uns am GBZ Parkplatz treffen und dann mit den Autos weiter fahren....



Das hört sich nicht schlecht an  

Ich könnte Patrick aufsammeln und wir treffen uns dann am GBZ-Parkplatz.

Bis dann dann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Dezember 2007)

Sonntag Mittag wohin?


----------



## speedygonzales (22. Dezember 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht schlecht an
> Ich könnte Patrick aufsammeln und wir treffen uns dann am GBZ-Parkplatz.



man ihr seid alle VERRÜCKT!! draussen ist ***** Kalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und am GBZ gibt es kein Glühweinstand.. nöö nöö nöö...  selbst der Hund läuft zur Tür bekommt eine Kalte schnauze und läuft rückwärts in die Wohnung zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...draussen ist ***** Kalt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sonntag Mittag wohin?



Rollercoaster-Trail mit Trailmaster Andi. Und das ohne Zugangsbeschränkung  

Ich freu' mich schon drauf 
 Und hinterher zum Aufwärmen oder Auftauen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


>


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht schlecht an
> 
> Ich könnte Patrick aufsammeln und wir treffen uns dann am GBZ-Parkplatz.
> 
> Bis dann dann



....*so um13.30 am GBZ Parkplatz*.....und bevor ich´s vergesse man muss den *Buggel auch wieder auffahren über Strasse*(so Eichelbergniveau). Nehmt heissen Tee oder Ähnliches mit.....


----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm,
das mit wieder hochfahren und Dirtbike beisst sich zwar etwas , aber wenn Dirk mit seinem Kona den Michaelsberg hoch kommt, dann werde ich das hoffentlich auch schaffen. Dann kann ich auch gleich mal den Rollwiederstand meiner neuen 2,5er testen 

Ich schließe mich dann noch kurz mit Patrick kurz und dann sehen wir uns morgen um ca. 13:30 Uhr auf dem GBZ-Parkplatz.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> das mit wieder hochfahren und Dirtbike beisst sich zwar etwas , aber wenn Dirk mit seinem Kona den Michaelsberg .....



Deshalb hab ich´s ja noch geschrieben...ist mir heute auch eingefallen das Du nicht unbedingt 2 Kettenblätter am Dirtbike hast(war mein Fehler  ) und wir machen auch Pausen dazwischen zum Tee schlürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich´s ja noch geschrieben...ist mir heute auch eingefallen das Du nicht unbedingt 2 Kettenblätter am Dirtbike hast(war mein Fehler  ) und wir machen auch Pausen dazwischen zum Tee schlürfen



Ha, 2 Kettenblätter... Im Notfall mach ich den Bashguard weg, dann hab' ich sogar derer 3!
Aber Pause hört sich immer gut an


----------



## iTom (23. Dezember 2007)

Euch viel Spass heute beim Rollercoasten. 

Zieht Euch gut an, meine gestrige Nachmittags-Tour war schon recht frostig, aber totzdem gut. War etwas treppig und stufig und hohlwegig. Die Treppe ist fahrbar. Der Einstieg, bzw. der obere Teil ist aus meiner Sicht das Schwierigste an der ganzen Sache. Ansonsten heißt es Sattel runter und mittig bleiben, links ist das Geländer, rechts die Pflöcke um die Stufenelemente zu halten.
Leider hatte ich nach einem Hohlwegsbesuch einen Platten zu beseitigen. Das kommt gut, bei -4,5°C. Und das noch mit eiskalten Fingern


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Geschafft, hurra!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Euch viel Spass heute beim Rollercoasten.
> 
> Zieht Euch gut an, meine gestrige Nachmittags-Tour war schon recht frostig, aber totzdem gut. War etwas treppig und stufig und hohlwegig. Die Treppe ist fahrbar. Der Einstieg, bzw. der obere Teil ist aus meiner Sicht das Schwierigste an der ganzen Sache. Ansonsten heißt es Sattel runter und mittig bleiben, links ist das Geländer, rechts die Pflöcke um die Stufenelemente zu halten.
> Leider hatte ich nach einem Hohlwegsbesuch einen Platten zu beseitigen. Das kommt gut, bei -4,5°C. Und das noch mit eiskalten Fingern



Das ist ja ein bißchen wie Pfalz.


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein bißchen wie Pfalz.



wie Online? ich dachte alle verrückte Hühner treffen sich um 13:30 am GBZ.. ach der Dirk muss wohl auch Bügeln.. 

Ich habe Wonderland 2 Gefunden! http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=6681595686018804829


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wie Online? ich dachte alle verrückte Hühner treffen sich um 13:30 am GBZ.. ach der Dirk muss wohl auch Bügeln..
> 
> Ich habe Wonderland 2 Gefunden! http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=6681595686018804829



Ich schraub schon den ganzen morgen an meinem weisen Baby.

Bin aber grad fertig geworden. Werds noch fotografieren. Schon mal ein paar Details: 120er Gabel und Singlespeed. Sehr aufgeräumt am Lenker.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Euch viel Spass heute beim Rollercoasten.
> 
> Zieht Euch gut an, meine gestrige Nachmittags-Tour war schon recht frostig, aber totzdem gut. War etwas treppig und stufig und hohlwegig. Die Treppe ist fahrbar. Der Einstieg, bzw. der obere Teil ist aus meiner Sicht das Schwierigste an der ganzen Sache. Ansonsten heißt es Sattel runter und mittig bleiben, links ist das Geländer, rechts die Pflöcke um die Stufenelemente zu halten.
> Leider hatte ich nach einem Hohlwegsbesuch einen Platten zu beseitigen. Das kommt gut, bei -4,5°C. Und das noch mit eiskalten Fingern




Hallo Mädels,

es war eine nette Tour heute. Gegen Kälte kann man sich anziehen und der gefrorene Boden mit dem Reif drauf machen die Sache auch nicht uninteressant. 
Jedenfalls vielen Dank an Andi für die Führung.

Und an alle eine schöne Weihnacht!

CU,
Jörg


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2007)

Da kann ich mich dem Jörg nur anschließen 




Die restlichen Fotos im Album 
*An alle ma Frohliche Weihnachten *und happy Trails.....


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Euch viel Spass heute beim Rollercoasten.
> 
> Zieht Euch gut an, meine gestrige Nachmittags-Tour war schon recht frostig, aber totzdem gut. War etwas treppig und stufig und hohlwegig. Die Treppe ist fahrbar. Der Einstieg, bzw. der obere Teil ist aus meiner Sicht das Schwierigste an der ganzen Sache. Ansonsten heißt es Sattel runter und mittig bleiben, links ist das Geländer, rechts die Pflöcke um die Stufenelemente zu halten.
> Leider hatte ich nach einem Hohlwegsbesuch einen Platten zu beseitigen. Das kommt gut, bei -4,5°C. Und das noch mit eiskalten Fingern



Alter du bist die *Treppe*   gefahren  $hit meinen absoluten Respekt


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Alter du bist die *Treppe*   gefahren  $hit meinen absoluten Respekt



Die Treppe auf der Wolfsburg i.d. Pfalz scheint schwierig zu sein. Die am Michaelsberg ist aber ne gute Übung um die Spur auf engstem Raum halten zu müssen und das ziemlich mittig. Wenn es aber wieder etwas wärmer ist, werde ich wohl öfters runterfahren müssen. Hat Spass gemacht.

Wie schon erwähnt, der Einstieg u. die Kurve am Anfang sind das schwierigste an der Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aacho (26. Dezember 2007)

Servus, 

wann macht ihr nächsten Tour?


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wann macht ihr nächsten Tour?



Vieleicht (ich) am kommenden WOende aber nur bis max. 2Stunden etwas Trailsurfen......wird dann bekannt gegeben


----------



## aacho (26. Dezember 2007)

Mehr als 2 Stunden schaffe ich auch nicht


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

*Anfänger oder Fortgeschritten* nur mal damit man das einschätzen kann...und wenn Du etwas mehr wissen willst unten auf den Link klicken und (oder) in meinen Fotos wühlen


----------



## aacho (26. Dezember 2007)

Was die Strecke angeht bin ich vielleicht sogar Profi  
und auf Tour bin ich bestimmt nicht der schnellste. 
Bei meine letzten Touren war durch. Geschwindigkeit (mit HardTail) bei 20-22km/h, max. bei ca. 37km/h. Ist das schnell genug?


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> Was die Strecke angeht bin ich vielleicht sogar Profi
> und auf Tour bin ich bestimmt nicht der schnellste.
> Bei meine letzten Touren war durch. Geschwindigkeit (mit HardTail) bei 20-22km/h, max. bei ca. 37km/h. Ist das schnell genug?



Nicht wegen schnelligkeit(bin auch nicht der schnellste) sonder nicht das ich einen blutigen Anfänger irgendwo runterjage und es passiert was scheinst also fahren zu können


----------



## aacho (26. Dezember 2007)

Hoff ich auch, dass ich ein wenig fahren kann


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

Gut ich werd dann mal am Freitag was schreiben......wie- wo und wann!


----------



## aacho (26. Dezember 2007)

wann am Freitag? oder am Wochenende (muss arbeiten )?
oder...wenn es Tagsüber geht, nicht zu früh, dann komm ich bestimmt mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulmate (8. Januar 2008)

Hi Andi,

das war ja ne nette Überraschung am Sonntag am Eichelberg  
Ich hoffe, Du hast die Tour gut überstanden   Hab Dich ja quasi überrumpelt mit uns zu fahren... wo Du doch nur bisschen "downhillen" wolltest  
Aber ich glaube das "uphillen" hat Dir auch ganz gut getan... und waren ja nur 665 Höhenmeter  

Liebe Grüße

Soulmate


----------



## MTBDave (8. Januar 2008)

Jemand Lust am Samstag Vormittag 2, 3 Stündchen den Wattkopf zu besuchen? Die Temperaturen sind ja nahezu frühlingshaft - und regnen solls auch nicht


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2008)

Wenn dein Vormittag nicht zu weit richtung Morgen geht bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTBDave (8. Januar 2008)

Ein bischen ausschlafen möcht ich auch... ...so gegen 10 halb 11 wäre ok... ...dann bis 14:00 Uhr +/-


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2008)

klingt gut


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2008)

soulmate schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> das war ja ne nette Überraschung am Sonntag am Eichelberg
> Ich hoffe, Du hast die Tour gut überstanden   Hab Dich ja quasi überrumpelt mit uns zu fahren... wo Du doch nur bisschen "downhillen" wolltest
> ...





Hi Soulmate 
Ja habs mit Würde  überstanden..geheult hab ich dann im Auto   auau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (8. Januar 2008)

TREFFPUNKT 10:30 Tanke am Busbahnhof KA (hinterm Hauptbahnhof)?


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> TREFFPUNKT 10:30 Tanke am Busbahnhof KA (hinterm Hauptbahnhof)?



Geht klar. Wir reden noch von Samstag oder? Am Sonntag kann ich nämlich net, da schau ich mir in Stuttgart auf der Messe an was ich mir nicht kaufen kann


----------



## Jürgen_KA (8. Januar 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> TREFFPUNKT 10:30 Tanke am Busbahnhof KA (hinterm Hauptbahnhof)?



Vielleicht steh ich kurz vor 11 an der Hedwigsquelle rum.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Vielleicht steh ich kurz vor 11 an der Hedwigsquelle rum.



Vielleicht stelle ich mich dazu: "Haste mal 'ne Kippe?"


----------



## MTBDave (8. Januar 2008)

Da drückt sich jemand wieder vor der Anfahrt  

Yo, Samstag - was is denn für ne Messe in Stuttgart?


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Yo, Samstag - was is denn für ne Messe in Stuttgart?



CMT - *C*aravan *M*irgendwas *T*ouristik. Ich geh wegen dem C hin


----------



## soulmate (9. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi Soulmate
> Ja habs mit Würde  überstanden..geheult hab ich dann im Auto   auau



Das war in der Tat sehr würdevoll... vor allem hast nicht gejammert  Da nehmen wir Dich doch glatt mal wieder mit  Oder suchst Dir jetzt nen anderen Berg, damit wir uns nicht mehr über den Weg laufen (fahren)


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2008)

soulmate schrieb:


> Das war in der Tat sehr würdevoll... vor allem hast nicht gejammert  Da nehmen wir Dich doch glatt mal wieder mit  Oder suchst Dir jetzt nen anderen Berg, damit wir uns nicht mehr über den Weg laufen (fahren)



Harte Entscheidungen vor die man hier gestellt wird


----------



## pisskopp (9. Januar 2008)

Zitat aus dem Brasilianer Forum:
"tiefe Bremsspuren auf frisch geharkten Fußwegen zu hinterlassen"

Buros


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. Januar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Brasilianer Forum:
> "tiefe Bremsspuren auf frisch geharkten Fußwegen zu hinterlassen"
> 
> Buros



Und was will uns dieser Beitrag jetzt sagen? 

Außerdem steht das doch schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr in der betreffenden Signatur.

J(etwas rat- und radlos)örg

P.S.: Es könnte natürlich sein, dass er den Eigentümer der Signatur (bzw. uns alle) als Esel bezeichnet. Jedenfalls wenn er mit buros Esel meint. Aber da können vielleicht unsere des Spanischen mächtigen Mitleser und -schreiber genaueres sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. Januar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Brasilianer Forum:
> "tiefe Bremsspuren auf frisch geharkten Fußwegen zu hinterlassen"
> 
> Buros



*TROLLALARM*


----------



## iTom (9. Januar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und was will uns dieser Beitrag jetzt sagen?
> 
> Außerdem steht das doch schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr in der betreffenden Signatur.
> 
> ...



Man könnte vermuten, hier möchte jemand nur erreichen, dass so viele Leute wie möglich, die von ihm genannte Web-Adresse anklicken, um mit der dort enthaltenen Werbung leichter an Geld zu kommen...
Höchstwahrscheinlich wird ein whois-Abruf unter http://www.dnsstuff.com/ einen Namen hervorbringen, der vielleicht doch nichts mit der von ihm genannten Adresse etwas zu tun hat....


----------



## iTom (9. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *TROLLALARM*



Leider


----------



## pisskopp (9. Januar 2008)

Nein das ging richtung Andi1996 und die damit in seinem aufgeführten Link.
Zitat aus diesem Link"

...und wir erfreuen uns daran , durch Pfützen zu fahren, Berge rauf und runter zu düsen , 
uns mit Schlamm zu beschmieren, über Bäume zu springen, 
tiefe Bremsspuren auf frisch geharkten Fußwegen zu hinterlassen 
und all die anderen Chaoten dort draußen zu treffen....."

Toll Alarm!!


----------



## iTom (9. Januar 2008)

Falls jemand morgen Lust haben sollte meine Tour wäre:

ca. 3,5h/800Hm/47km

Start in Bruchsal (Industriegebiet-Stegwiesen?) weiter nach U-Öwisheim - vorbei an O-Öwisheim - nach Odenheim (bis z. Trail) -  nach Zeutern - zurück nach Bruchsal (Stegwiesen)

Gute Beleuchtung dürfte angesagt sein. Wird wohl ne Semi-Nachtfahrt werden, will heißen, bei Tageslicht los u. bei einsetzender Dunkelheit dann wieder zurück.

Abfahrt wird spätestens um 15Uhr sein beim Bosch-Dienst. 

Hier das Profil:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11251]
	
[/URL]


----------



## andi1969 (10. Januar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Nein das ging richtung Andi1996 und die damit in seinem aufgeführten Link.
> Zitat aus diesem Link"
> 
> ...und wir erfreuen uns daran , durch Pfützen zu fahren, Berge rauf und runter zu düsen ,
> ...



Ja und......


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Januar 2008)

Fand ich auch damals nicht so toll, den Satz in deiner Signatur. Hab mich aber nur ganz leise aufgeregt.

Bremsspuren auf Fußwegen sollten wir vermeiden, um das Fußfolk nicht unnötig aufzuregen. Ich sehe das einfach als schlechte Fahrtechnik an. Mit Schlamm beschmieren will ich mich auch nicht unbedingt, falls mal ein Spritzer auf mich trifft ... was soll's - aber beschmieren? Wir sind doch nicht beim Schlammcatchen


----------



## andi1969 (10. Januar 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Fand ich auch damals nicht so toll, den Satz in deiner Signatur. Hab mich aber nur ganz leise aufgeregt.
> 
> Bremsspuren auf Fußwegen sollten wir vermeiden, um das Fußfolk nicht unnötig aufzuregen. Ich sehe das einfach als schlechte Fahrtechnik an. Mit Schlamm beschmieren will ich mich auch nicht unbedingt, falls mal ein Spritzer auf mich trifft ... was soll's - aber beschmieren? Wir sind doch nicht beim Schlammcatchen



Lauter Beamte   oder wie....


----------



## MTBDave (10. Januar 2008)

Muddy is doch geil... ...also ich steht drauf 

...einen gesunden Respekt vorm Fußvolk und dessen natürliche Umgebung sollte man natürlich haben... ...das is klar...

....aber hey, war doch ohnehin nur´n Spruch... ...demnach wtf...

Btw:

*
Wattkopf Runde Samstag
TREFFPUNKT 10:30 Tanke am Busbahnhof KA (hinterm Hauptbahnhof)
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (10. Januar 2008)

Samstag wird's bei mir nix, da muss ich mir mein Haupthaar beamtengerecht zurechtschneiden lassen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Januar 2008)

Ich würde evtl. am Sonntag nachmittag ab 15 Uhr bis in die Dunkelheit hinein am Eichelberg die einzelnen Abwärtstrails abfahren.

Allerdings mit dem "Rennrad".


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Januar 2008)

Steht das mit Samstag ca. 11 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?
Wollte nur mitteilen, dass es bei mir nicht 100 % sicher ist. Und bei Pisswetter fahre ich sowieso nicht!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2008)

Da gehts mir wie dir. Wenns Wetter mitmacht ist alles klar, wenns regnet braucht niemand auf mich warten


----------



## MTBDave (11. Januar 2008)

Jupp, bei Regen auch kein Bock. Poste hier morgen noch kurz nach dem Aufstehen wie´s aussieht. Wettervorhersage ist wackelig...


----------



## andi1969 (11. Januar 2008)

Mach am Sonntag Höllklamm usw.Treffpunkt am GBZ Parkplatz. Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben... 
*Auf auf ihr Brasilianer...... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. Januar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Steht das mit Samstag ca. 11 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?



Bei mir klappt es morgen doch nicht.


----------



## wookie (12. Januar 2008)

Also hier gibt es ja tatsächlich Regenmuffel!

Die Platzregen resp. Gewitter in Brasilien sind zeitweise übelst stark.
Man sieht beim regen keine 50 Meter weit und die Straßen sind innerhalb Minuten überflutet.

Da darf man doch nicht bei deutschem Durchnittswetter zögern.


----------



## MTBDave (12. Januar 2008)

Moin!

Irgendwie bin ich zur Zeit ziemlich anfällig - kein Bock Krank zu werden oder so und wieder ne Zeit lang nichts machen zu können sportmäßig...

Heute siehts jedenfalls gut aus  Bin dann um halb am Treffpunkt - schau aber kurz davor hier nochmal rein - nicht das auch noch der letzte abspringt...


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

Ach verdammich, ich hatte nur die 11 Uhr im Kopf. Jetzt heißts schnell frühstücken und raus  Also bis später (falls es nicht noch anfängt zu regnen)

Gruß
das Zuckerstückchen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gruß
> das Zuckerstückchen


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


>



Schreib mal einen Aufsatz über die Ambivaltente Sozialstruktur von Wasser und Zucker 
Bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Januar 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Also hier gibt es ja tatsächlich Regenmuffel!



Regen bei 30° kann aber ganz angenehm sein .



wookie schrieb:


> Die Platzregen resp. Gewitter in Brasilien sind zeitweise übelst stark.
> Man sieht beim regen keine 50 Meter weit und die Straßen sind innerhalb Minuten überflutet.



Mach nix. Hier Little Fat Mai Ling auf dem Wasserweg.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schreib mal einen Aufsatz über die Ambivaltente Sozialstruktur von Wasser und Zucker
> Bin dann mal weg.



Über Zuckerwasser???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Mach am Sonntag Höllklamm usw.Treffpunkt am GBZ Parkplatz. Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben...
> *Auf auf ihr Brasilianer...... *



Ich frage mal nach. Geb noch Bescheid. Bei mir wäre es dann aber vermutlich gegen eins oder halb zwei am besten, da ich gegen spät vier daheim sein muss ... (wenns Dunkel wird).


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2008)

*Ok um13.00 Uhr am GBZ Haltestelle ...wer Lust und Laune hat**Brasilianer Hausrunde*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Hey Andi,

das ist mal ne Ansage.

Wir sehen uns dann um 13:00 Uhr auf dem GBZ-Parkplatz.

Vielleicht finden wir dann auch einen frischgeharkten Fußweg oder beschmieren uns mir Dreck ?


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hey Andi,
> Vielleicht finden wir dann auch einen frischgeharkten Fußweg oder beschmieren uns mir Dreck ?


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Januar 2008)

Brasilianische Zeitzone 13:03..

hat jemand vielleicht ein Satz Schuheüberzieher für 2 Std für ein arme immer verfrorene Brasilianer? 

Wer besorgt Glühwein?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

Ich bring Dir Überschuhe mit.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Brasilianische Zeitzone 13:03..
> 
> hat jemand vielleicht ein Satz Schuheüberzieher für 2 Std für ein arme immer verfrorene Brasilianer?
> 
> Wer besorgt Glühwein?



Thermoskanne mit heißem Tee, macht Gonzales froh oder


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht gibt's den Glühwein ja im Naturfreunde-Haus? BTW, wäre das dann nicht eher ein Naturfreuden-Haus?

Nachtrag: Vielleicht kommt (der) Pisskopp ja mit und schaut sich unseren Fahrstil mal an?


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bring Dir Überschuhe mit.



mein retter!  



> Thermoskanne mit heißem Tee, macht Gonzales froh oder



juup! Wein zu kochen ist sowieso Blasphemie!

hat einer von euch verrückte Hühner schon mal auf dem Aussenthermoter geschaut? +5 Grad!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hat einer von euch verrückte Hühner schon mal auf dem Aussenthermoter geschaut? +5 Grad!



Da kann man ja fast mit kurzen Hosen fahren.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da kann man ja fast mit kurzen Hosen fahren.



man immer die verfrorenen Südamerikaner...ich dachte immer Chilly im Blut  +5° ist doch Frühjahr Speedy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (13. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> man immer die verfrorenen Südamerikaner...ich dachte immer Chilly im Blut  +5° ist doch Frühjahr Speedy....



Señor Andy:

Im Allgemeinen zeichnet sich das Klima durch große Beständigkeit aus. Die mittlere Durchschnittstemperatur beträgt 18,2 Grad Celsius. In der Region fallen im Jahresdurchschnitt nur neun Millimeter Niederschlag, und längere Perioden ohne Niederschlag kommen immer wieder vor.

Im Winter (Juni bis September) liegt die Stadt praktisch den ganzen Vormittag, und oft auch den Rest des Tages unter dichtem Küsten- oder Hochnebel. Der kälteste Monat ist der August. Die Temperaturen fallen dann auf einen mittleren Wert von 15,1 Grad Celsius. Der Sommer (Dezember bis März) ist in Lima durch anhaltenden Sonnenschein bei angenehmen Temperaturen gekennzeichnet. Der wärmste Monat ist der Februar mit einem Durchschnittswert von 22,3 Grad Celsius.

merkst was? *brrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> man immer die verfrorenen Südamerikaner...ich dachte immer Chilly im Blut  +5° ist doch Frühjahr Speedy....



Anstatt über den "armen" Speedy zu lästern solltet ihr froh sein dass er trotz der "arktischen" (na ja, den Seitenhieb konnte ich mir doch nicht verkneifen  ) Temperaturen mitfährt!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Señor Andy:
> 
> Im Allgemeinen zeichnet sich das Klima durch große Beständigkeit aus. Die mittlere Durchschnittstemperatur beträgt 18,2 Grad Celsius. In der Region fallen im Jahresdurchschnitt nur neun Millimeter Niederschlag, und längere Perioden ohne Niederschlag kommen immer wieder vor.
> 
> ...



Zusammengefasst: Prima Klima in Lima.


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> man immer die verfrorenen Südamerikaner...ich dachte immer Chilly im Blut  +5° ist doch Frühjahr Speedy....



Für mir war heute morgen um 8.30Uhr der Start. 0°C war angesagt

Wenn der Rauhreif über der Pampa liegt und die Sonne aufgeht, das ist was Schönes. Da vergißt man schnell die Kälte. Vor allem das Rad wird nicht so schnell dreckig, da noch alles gefroren ist.


----------



## Goddi8 (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ihr heut am Eichelberg in Brusl wart, war ich derjenige der euren Downhill eingebremst hat  (Wanderweg Richtung Naturfreundhaus, der mit grobem Schotter unten).
Der Schlussfahrer der Gruppe die mir entgegen kam, hatte einen grünen Freeride/Skatehelm?

Wenn ihr noch Mitfahrer aufnehmt, würd ich mich gern mal anschließen. Muss allerdings erst noch ein paar Höhenmeter in die Beine und die Pumpe bekommen  

Thorsten


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wenn ihr heut am Eichelberg in Brusl wart, war ich derjenige der euren Downhill eingebremst hat  (Wanderweg Richtung Naturfreundhaus, der mit grobem Schotter unten).
> Der Schlussfahrer der Gruppe die mir entgegen kam, hatte einen grünen Freeride/Skatehelm?
> ...



Ah jetzt.... ich hatte Dir noch zugerufen ...es kommen noch ein paar.... der erste war ich.... 
Mitfahrer immer herzlich Willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

Lad mal bitte das Gruppenbild hoch.

Habt Ihr Jörg noch bei den Naturfreunden ausgelöst?


----------



## Goddi8 (13. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ah jetzt.... ich hatte Dir noch zugerufen ...es kommen noch ein paar.... der erste war ich....
> Mitfahrer immer herzlich Willkommen




Jep, das hatte ich gehört. Waren aber ein paar viele  

Dann schau ich mal nach dem nächsten Termin und geh noch ins Trainingslager


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Ned scheeee aber selten Besser gings nicht


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Januar 2008)

mensch, hab ja richtig was verpasst!!!


----------



## Eike. (13. Januar 2008)

Hey wer sind denn die ganzen unbekannten Gestalten? Ich hab euch doch gesagt ihr sollt nicht mit Fremden reden  Menno da ist man einmal in der Landeshauptstadt und ihr macht aus einer kleinen Hausrunde ein Gruppen-Happening.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> mensch, hab ja richtig was verpasst!!!



Stimmt unser PUMU hat gefehlt... Mensch wo warst Du


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Menno da ist man einmal in der Landeshauptstadt und ihr macht aus einer kleinen Hausrunde ein Gruppen-Happening.



Ich dachte, Du wohnst da?


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2008)

@all

Fährt jemand von Euch zufällig hier mit:

Ice Rider 2008



_


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mich mit Patrick mit dem Tandem angemeldet. Er fährt die Auffahrten, ich die Abfahrten. Wir wurden gesetzt und dürfen in der ersten Reihe im Tandemblock starten.  

Kann mal jemand was zu der Treppe sagen, vor der Andi, Günter, Jörg und ich am Michelsberg gestanden sind? Ist, wenn man die Straßenauffahrt von Untergrombach kommend hochfahrt bis zur ersten Bank auf der linken Seite. Dann fährt man links den Schotterweg rein und nach ca. 300 m kommt ne Treppe von rechts oben runter. Ist die fahrbar? Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Ich werd' dann auch mal meine Bilder hochladen.

Und auslösen musste mich auch niemand. Nach Verlust der Muttersprache hätten die mich eh' rausgeschmissen.

Trotz meines Schwächeanfalls am Schluß bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Geile Tour! Und das dann auch noch mit soooo einer großen Gruppe  .


CU,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du wohnst da?



Ich in Stuttgart   Ne das wär mir zu weit zum Wattkopf.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich in Stuttgart   Ne das wär mir zu weit zum Wattkopf.



Baden - Stuttgart? Stuttgart ist doch in Schwaben.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Baden - Stuttgart? Stuttgart ist doch in Schwaben.



Das schon, aber was die Schwaben gar nicht gerne hören: Stuttgart wurde von den (damals noch) Markgrafen von Baden gegründet. Es gehört uns also fast.
Und wer wollte bei einer so häßlichen Stadt denn heute wieder Besitzansprüche anmelden?













P.S.: Des war bloß a Spässle, gell.


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...Treppe von rechts oben runter. Ist die fahrbar? Sieht interessant aus.



Ja, ist fahrbar. Kommt aber ein bisschen darauf an, ob die Stufen nass sind oder nicht. Wenn sie trocken sind, dann geht es, wenn nass, dann gibt es blaue Flecken


----------



## Jürgen_KA (13. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich in Stuttgart   Ne das wär mir zu weit zum Wattkopf.



Judas!

So, Zuckerpüppchen. Bei der nächsten Tour wirst du jetzt zur Strafe das Badnerlied singen und zwar *alle* Strophen.

*           In Konstanz fließt der Rhein noch blau,
          In Mannheim wird er grau,
          Da fließt der dreckig Neckar rein,
          Die alte Schwabensau.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ja, ist fahrbar. Kommt aber ein bisschen darauf an, ob die Stufen nass sind oder nicht. Wenn sie trocken sind, dann geht es, wenn nass, dann gibt es blaue Flecken



Wie kommt man da zum Einstieg? Wie lange ist das Ding? Sieht oben steiler aus wie unten und die Stufen oben scheinen auch höher zu sein. Teilweise über 30 cm. Oder täuscht das von unten? Bist Du das mit dem HT odern dem Focus gefahren?


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie kommt man da zum Einstieg? Wie lange ist das Ding? Sieht oben steiler aus wie unten und die Stufen oben scheinen auch höher zu sein. Teilweise über 30 cm. Oder täuscht das von unten? Bist Du das mit dem HT odern dem Focus gefahren?



Wie man na kommt weis ich, ist einer der Querwege am Michaelsberg


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Judas!
> 
> So, Zuckerpüppchen. Bei der nächsten Tour wirst du jetzt zur Strafe das Badnerlied singen und zwar *alle* Strophen.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wie man na kommt weis ich, ist einer der Querwege am Michaelsberg



Da fällt mir nur ein:

... es bleibt spannend in 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur ein:
> 
> ... es bleibt spannend in 2008.



Erst mal *Rollercoaster* und dann darfst Du Treppenfallen spielen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

Und nach Eppingen wollen wir ja auch noch. Oh Mann. Der Termindruck wächst.


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie kommt man da zum Einstieg? Wie lange ist das Ding? Sieht oben steiler aus wie unten und die Stufen oben scheinen auch höher zu sein. Teilweise über 30 cm. Oder täuscht das von unten? Bist Du das mit dem HT odern dem Focus gefahren?



Wenn man als Fußgänger unterwegs ist, dann lohnt es sich schon weiter oben anzufangen,  (Blick von Seitenschiff in Rheinebene) erst die 30m Schotterweg, dann den Weg halblinks durch das NSG wandern, dann den Schotterweg runter bis zur Rechtskehre, hier aber nach links wandern, bis in ner Rechskurve ne Bank steht, da kann man sich erst mal ausruhen und hinsitzen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Rollercoaster ist absolut eine Empfehlung!  Noch schöner wird er, wenn er trocken ist und wir durch den Fahrtwind das ganze Laub vom Trail gepustet haben.

Auf Eppingen bin ich echt mal gespannt. Die Bilder von den Hornbuckelbikern waren schon ziemlich heftig...


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Auf Eppingen bin ich echt mal gespannt. Die Bilder von den Hornbuckelbikern waren schon ziemlich heftig...



Jo auf das binn ich auch ganz g...  aber wenns trocken und warm wird.....


----------



## Eike. (13. Januar 2008)

Und nach Wildbad _müssen_ wir auch noch. Und dann wollte ich beim nächsten Stammtisch ein Campingwochenende in Freiburg in die Runde werfen. Man, das wird ein echt stressiges Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und nach Wildbad _müssen_ wir auch noch.



Auch noch. Stimmt. Hört ja gar nicht auf ...


----------



## TeamJung (13. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und nach Wildbad _müssen_ wir auch noch. Und dann wollte ich beim nächsten Stammtisch ein Campingwochenende in Freiburg in die Runde werfen. Man, das wird ein echt stressiges Jahr



Da biete ich mich doch mal als Guide an  Kettenblattschrauben beim BOC bekommen?

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Januar 2008)

@ Andi, beim nächsten Mal 

Wollt ihr die Eppinger Linie Fahren??? Oder gibt es in Eppingen noch was anderes???


----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2008)

@TeamJung
Ne. Entweder hatten die keine mehr oder der nette Herr hat sie nicht gefunden. Macht nix, ich hab jetzt bei Ebay welche gefunden. Kosten mit Versand auch nur  6,05â¬

@Felix
Eppingen, nicht Ettlingen. Tom hat doch mal den Link gepostet. Da haben ein paar Jungs eine ziemlich coole Freeride-Downhillstrecke in den Wald gebaut.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Januar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Da biete ich mich doch mal als Guide an



So ein Shit. Und ich dachte, die Strecken dort wären abgesperrt und beschildert. 

Nehmen dankend das Angebot an.


----------



## TeamJung (14. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So ein Shit. Und ich dachte, die Strecken dort wären abgesperrt und beschildert.
> 
> Nehmen dankend das Angebot an.



Lach ich zeig dir Linien, die siehst du garnicht


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Felix
> Eppingen, nicht Ettlingen. Tom hat doch mal den Link gepostet. Da haben ein paar Jungs eine ziemlich coole Freeride-Downhillstrecke in den Wald gebaut.



nee nee, Du hast schon richtig gelesen, es gibt auch eine Eppinger Linie, dagegen ist die Ettlinger Linie ne Lachnummer. Die Linie ist ebenfalls ein alter Verteidigungswall und mehrere Kilometer lang. Auf der Linie schlängelt sich  ein wunderbarer Trail, kenne ich noch aus meinen Pforzheimerzeiten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Januar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Lach ich zeig dir Linien, die siehst du garnicht



Komme auf Dein Angebot zurück. Du wartest dann halt nach ein paar Kurven, damit ich mich nicht verfahre.


----------



## Eike. (15. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> nee nee, Du hast schon richtig gelesen, es gibt auch eine Eppinger Linie, dagegen ist die Ettlinger Linie ne Lachnummer. Die Linie ist ebenfalls ein alter Verteidigungswall und mehrere Kilometer lang. Auf der Linie schlängelt sich  ein wunderbarer Trail, kenne ich noch aus meinen Pforzheimerzeiten.



Der Tag hat grad erst angefangen und schon wieder was gelernt  Das macht einen Ausflug nach Eppingen ja umso interessanter.


----------



## TeamJung (15. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Komme auf Dein Angebot zurück. Du wartest dann halt nach ein paar Kurven, damit ich mich nicht verfahre.



Sagt einfach bescheid, wenn ihr Lust auf Wildbad habt.... Freundin geht dann auch mit....  Aber als Tour fahr ich da nicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (15. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> nee nee, Du hast schon richtig gelesen, es gibt auch eine Eppinger Linie, dagegen ist die Ettlinger Linie ne Lachnummer. Die Linie ist ebenfalls ein alter Verteidigungswall und mehrere Kilometer lang. Auf der Linie schlängelt sich  ein wunderbarer Trail, kenne ich noch aus meinen Pforzheimerzeiten.



Genaugenommen waren die Eppinger Linien die befestigte Verteidigungslinie, die von Weißenstein bei Pforzheim über Eppingen bis nach Neckargemünd reichte. Sie wurde in den Jahren 1695 bis 1697 durch den Markgrafen Ludwig Wilhelm von Baden, auch Türkenlouis genannt, errichtet, um französische Raubzüge im Pfälzischen Erbfolgekrieg (16881697) zu unterbinden 

Allgemeinbildung! 

Hat mein Interesse geweckt! Wer ich mir wohl mal in den nächsten Tagen mal anschaun


----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Genaugenommen waren die Eppinger Linien die befestigte Verteidigungslinie, die von Weißenstein bei Pforzheim über Eppingen bis nach Neckargemünd reichte. Sie wurde in den Jahren 1695 bis 1697 durch den Markgrafen Ludwig Wilhelm von Baden, auch Türkenlouis genannt, errichtet, um französische Raubzüge im Pfälzischen Erbfolgekrieg (16881697) zu unterbinden
> 
> Allgemeinbildung!
> 
> Hat mein Interesse geweckt! Wer ich mir wohl mal in den nächsten Tagen mal anschaun



Werft euch nieder vor der allwissenden Müllhalde sauber wieder was gelernt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Januar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Aber als Tour fahr ich da nicht hin



Keine Angst. Liegt definitiv außerhalb meiner Reichweite.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Tag hat grad erst angefangen und schon wieder was gelernt  Das macht einen Ausflug nach Eppingen ja umso interessanter.



Wobei ich nur die Strecke von Mühlacker Richtung Eppingen kenne, bis nach Eppingen selbst habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, ist aber wirklich nett!!! Ich mein, nichts im Vergleich zum Wonderland     !!!!!


----------



## iTom (15. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wobei ich nur die Strecke von Mühlacker Richtung Eppingen kenne, bis nach Eppingen selbst habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, ist aber wirklich nett!!! Ich mein, nichts im Vergleich zum Wonderland     !!!!!



Und wann geht es wieder dort hin?  Ich war zwar letztens auch dort, allerdings zu Fuß, die Hälfte haben wir geschafft zu umwandern. Da hat es schon ein paar heikle Stellen dabei, wenn man da ein Hauch zu zackig unterwegs ist, ist man ruckzuck ganz zackig eine Etage tiefer


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Und wann geht es wieder dort hin?  Ich war zwar letztens auch dort, allerdings zu Fuß, die Hälfte haben wir geschafft zu umwandern. Da hat es schon ein paar heikle Stellen dabei, wenn man da ein Hauch zu zackig unterwegs ist, ist man ruckzuck ganz zackig eine Etage tiefer



Jajaja und Du wolltest da bei Nacht und mit Lampe durchbiken  !!!!


----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jajaja und Du wolltest da bei Nacht und mit Lampe durchbiken  !!!!



Jaja die Erkenntniss des Tom I *gell Felix* ist halt was anderes wenn man(n) auf dem Trail steht/fährt


----------



## iTom (15. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jajaja und Du wolltest da bei Nacht und mit Lampe durchbiken  !!!!



Werde ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem in Betracht ziehen. Reizen tut es mich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Eike. (16. Januar 2008)

Wenns dunkel ist verpasst man da doch das beste. Da kannste auch zu Hause bleiben und hier nen Trail hin und her fahren, kommt wahrscheinlich in etwa aufs gleiche raus.

Ich freu mich schon drauf die ganzen Treppen die Dirk und ich das Rad zur Bärenhöhle hochgeschleppt haben in die andere Richtung in Angriff zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenns dunkel ist verpasst man da doch das beste. Da kannste auch zu Hause bleiben und hier nen Trail hin und her fahren, kommt wahrscheinlich in etwa aufs gleiche raus.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon drauf die ganzen Treppen die Dirk und ich das Rad zur Bärenhöhle hochgeschleppt haben in die andere Richtung in Angriff zu nehmen



Darauf freu ich mich auch schon.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Darauf freu ich mich auch schon.


ohhhh jaaa die waren gut


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Januar 2008)




----------



## andi1969 (17. Januar 2008)

*So am Sonntag wenn´s Wetter mitmacht, will ich mal wieder den Rollercoaster Trail besuchen.....* also Frage an Enduro Fraktion wer hat Lust??? Eike -Dirk -Jörg


----------



## MTBDave (17. Januar 2008)

Gibts da Details für nicht Insider? Noch nie gehört...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So am Sonntag wenn´s Wetter mitmacht, will ich mal wieder den Rollercoaster Trail besuchen.....* also Frage an Enduro Fraktion wer hat Lust??? Eike -Dirk -Jörg



Hallo Andi und danke für die Einladung  

Aber wenn ich am Samstag weiter in meiner alten Wohnung rummachen muss, dann stehen für Sonntag andere Prioritäten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Januar 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Gibts da Details für nicht Insider? Noch nie gehört...



In den Alben von Andi und mir gibt es da ein paar Detailbilder von.


----------



## matou (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
in welchem Gebiet liegt denn der ominöse Rollercoaster-Trail?
Ich wohne erst seit gut einem Jahr im Albtal - bin eigentlich immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trail in der Gegend und würde mich gerne mal einer gemeinsamen Tour anschließen.

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (17. Januar 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in welchem Gebiet liegt denn der ominöse Rollercoaster-Trail?
> Ich wohne erst seit gut einem Jahr im Albtal - bin eigentlich immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trail in der Gegend und würde mich gerne mal einer gemeinsamen Tour anschließen.
> 
> Gruss René



In Odenheim (Kraichgau)


----------



## MTBDave (17. Januar 2008)

Hmpf... ...denke nicht das ich nach Brusl düsen werde. Je nach Wetter und Zustand eher Bad Herrenalb 

Arg schlecht solls ja nciht werden... 12° und


----------



## Eike. (17. Januar 2008)

Ich bin dabei. Am geschicktesten fahre ich wahrscheinlich mit der Bahn bis Odenheim oder?


----------



## MTBDave (17. Januar 2008)

Hmpf... ...kann mir noch jemand ein paar Detailchen nennen?  Höhe, Dauer, Startzeit...


----------



## andi1969 (17. Januar 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hmpf... ...kann mir noch jemand ein paar Detailchen nennen?  Höhe, Dauer, Startzeit...



Ist Keine Tour nur 3-4 mal Berg Rauf und Runter.....Höhe  Dauer 2-2 1/2Stunden Startzeit geb ich noch bekannt.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Am geschicktesten fahre ich wahrscheinlich mit der Bahn bis Odenheim oder?



Kommt darauf an wer alles mitgeht......ansonst irgendwie stopf ich Dich halt noch in den Punto am Bahnhof in Bruchsal


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Januar 2008)

Für Sonntag melde ich mal vorsichtig Interesse an, kann mich aber noch nicht festlegen.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Januar 2008)

*Tja dachte so an 13.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Bruchsal*als Treffpunkt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2008)

13 Uhr passt bei mir gut. Die S-Bahn kommt um 12:53 an.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Januar 2008)

Schei$$e bin ich gut


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (19. Januar 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß morgen. 

Zur Zeit fühlt man sich beim Biken ja teilweise wie beim Kuchenteig rühren. 
Hatte gestern Glück, daß mich meine Frau doch noch erkannt und sogar ins Haus gelassen hat.


----------



## Eike. (20. Januar 2008)

Ich muss leider für heute absagen  Mein Dämpfer scheint richtig im Ar*** zu sein. Es fehlt mehr als 1cm Hub und wenn ich mich draufsetze hab ich trotz erhöhtem Luftdruck 50% Sag. Das macht so keinen Sinn. Statt endlich mal den Rollercoaster abzusurfen werd ich also mein Rad putzen und demontieren  
Wenigstens hab ich für das Scott endlich eine Bremse, mit ein bischen Glück ist das bis zum nächsten Wochenende einsatzbereit.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich muss leider für heute absagen  Mein Dämpfer scheint richtig im Ar*** zu sein. Es fehlt mehr als 1cm Hub und wenn ich mich draufsetze hab ich trotz erhöhtem Luftdruck 50% Sag. Das macht so keinen Sinn.



Beileid.


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Januar 2008)

wer kommt alles eigentlich?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich muss leider für heute absagen  Mein Dämpfer scheint richtig im Ar*** zu sein. Es fehlt mehr als 1cm Hub und wenn ich mich draufsetze hab ich trotz erhöhtem Luftdruck 50% Sag. Das macht so keinen Sinn. Statt endlich mal den Rollercoaster abzusurfen werd ich also mein Rad putzen und demontieren
> Wenigstens hab ich für das Scott endlich eine Bremse, mit ein bischen Glück ist das bis zum nächsten Wochenende einsatzbereit.



Shit aber auch... Thja Speedy anscheinend sind nur wir 2 übrig


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Januar 2008)

Andy war eine tolle Tour!  
Du wolltest die Paaar Daten haben:

von ganz unten bis oben sind es 97Hm
der Höchste punkt liegt bei 250müN
Kartenmaterial bringe ich Dir am Donnerstag mit.. da sind noch 2 weitere Trails in der nähe..

anbei das Profil von heute und letzen Sonntag.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...97Hm....



Tagestour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (20. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Tagestour?



es waren 440 hm am ende.. ausserdem war gestern Weinprobe und überhaupt *wir* sind wenigstens gefahren 
Ach und richtig grosse Hunde haben angst vor Andy, beide haben sich eine zeit lang tief in den Augen geschaut und keiner wollte an dem anderen vorbei


----------



## andi1969 (20. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> es waren 440 hm am ende.. ausserdem war gestern Weinprobe und überhaupt *wir* sind wenigstens gefahren
> Ach und richtig grosse Hunde haben angst vor Andy, beide haben sich eine zeit lang tief in den Augen geschaut und keiner wollte an dem anderen vorbei



Und es hat Spass gemacht....habt halt mal wieder was verpasst  


Hey keine Witze über Doggyangst dann leiber Besame Mucho Einäugig  runter 

Und wie gehts dem verlorenen Auge Günter??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2008)

Euch darf man echt nicht alleine auf die Allgemeinheit loslassen.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Euch darf man echt nicht alleine auf die Allgemeinheit loslassen.



 Mach ma Erklärbär


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2008)

Was soll ich da erklären? Erst die geharkten Fußwege und jetzt Hunde. Was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was soll ich da erklären? Erst die geharkten Fußwege und jetzt Hunde. Was kommt als nächstes?



Rauben ,Brandschatzen, Plündern also alle Mädels wegpacken und Kinder verstecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2008)

So lieb ich das.


----------



## mw1774 (21. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Fährt jemand von Euch zufällig hier mit:
> 
> ...



kennst du/jemand die strecke?
hätte eigentlich schon bock......


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2008)

Boah sieben mal die gleiche Strecke abfahren? Da fällste ja vor Langeweile vom Bock


----------



## Waldgeist (21. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Boah sieben mal die gleiche Strecke abfahren? Da fällste ja vor Langeweile vom Bock




ist wahrscheinlich auf einer Achterbahn gefahren


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (21. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> kennst du/jemand die strecke?
> hätte eigentlich schon bock......


Ich kenne jetzt nicht genau diese Strecke, aber da ich in Schömberg arbeite, habe ich hin und wieder nach Feierabend die ein oder andere Runde in dem Gebiet gedreht. 
Soweit ich das einschätzen kann, ist da keine besondere Schwierigkeit versteckt. Kann also nicht genau sagen, wo das "fahrtechnische Geschick" gefragt sein soll.
Vielleicht kann ich gelegentlich mal dort langfahren, aber diese Woche schaffe ich das vermutlich nicht mehr.

Aber mit "Ice Rider" wird das diesen Winter sowieso nichts. 

Ich selbst nehme an solchen Veranstaltungen ja eh nicht teil. 
Ich weiß auch nicht wie das organisiert ist, aber ich denke, daß das ein ziemlich unübersichtliches Gewimmel werden könnte.


----------



## aacho (22. Januar 2008)

Wann fährt ihr am nächsten los? Würde gern mit fahren


----------



## wookie (25. Januar 2008)

Startet diesen Sonntag eine Tour?


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn morgen die erste Tour mit dem neuen Bike erfolgreich ist und es Sonntag nicht regnet will ich vielleicht nach Bad Herrenalb und über den Westweg nach Forbach, oder vielleicht auch Besame Mucho. Ich denke mal Fußvolk wird nicht so viel unterwegs sein, Sonne ist ja nicht angekündigt.


----------



## Rebell-78 (25. Januar 2008)

Wir machen am Sonntag was. Treffpunkt HBF Gernsbach um 9:00. Es geht richtung Badener Höhe. 

Trails (Bilder nicht aktuell)
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/425456


----------



## wookie (25. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Besame Mucho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (26. Januar 2008)

> Wir machen am Sonntag was. Treffpunkt HBF Gernsbach um 9:00. Es geht richtung Badener Höhe.
> 
> Trails (Bilder nicht aktuell)
> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/s...p/photo/425456



HachJa...der Sommer war was feines! Wenn mein neues Bike schon fertig wäre würd ich glatt mitkommen...


----------



## aacho (26. Januar 2008)

nechstes mal bin auch dabei!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

War BM jetzt heute oder findet die Befahrung erst morgen statt?


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2008)

Ne heute war Wattkopf und BM morgen wird von meiner Seite her eher nicht. Ich lieg grad übel geplättet aufm Sofa. Außerdem lässt sich das Drecks-Deoreschaltwerk nicht richtig einstellen und das XTR ist heute dummerweise auch nicht gekommen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

Wofür schalten?


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne heute war Wattkopf und BM morgen wird von meiner Seite her eher nicht. Ich lieg grad übel geplättet aufm Sofa. Außerdem lässt sich das Drecks-Deoreschaltwerk nicht richtig einstellen und das XTR ist heute dummerweise auch nicht gekommen.



Jaja Hardtail fahren strengt an


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2008)

Naja am Rad liegts weniger auch wenn die Haltung gewöhnungbedürftig ist und die Sattelstütze wahrscheinlich 2-3cm länger sein sollte. Ich bin einfach in den letzten Monaten praktisch nicht gefahren, da merk ich die ~600hm schon mehr als normal. Dazu kam eben, dass ich hinten nur auf den großen Ritzeln fahren konnte was in der Ebene ziemlich genervt hat. Insgesammt ist der "Hardtaileffekt" im Downhill wo man eh steht geringer als ich erwartet hab. Mühselig wirds halt auf wurzeligen Tretpassagen wo man mitm Fully locker sitzend drüber tritt aber das war mir klar.
Dafür hab ich was für die Nachwuchsförderung getan  Als ich aus dem Brombeertrail gekommen bin stand da ein Jugendlicher dem auf den rechten Weg geholfen werden musste  Weil er in die gleiche Richtung unterwegs war bin ich mit ihm wieder auf den Wattkopf hoch wo er dann noch einen Platten hatte den ich ihm geflickt hab weil er nix dabei hatte.


----------



## wookie (26. Januar 2008)

jetzt hat mich meine frau doch tatsächlich daran erinner müssen, das ich morgen zum brunch eingeladen bin. ich hatte mich schon so gefreut und jetzt das.

naja, also ich bin doch nicht dabei. nächstes weekend dann.


----------



## frenchy (26. Januar 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Wir machen am Sonntag was. Treffpunkt HBF Gernsbach um 9:00. Es geht richtung Badener Höhe.
> 
> Trails (Bilder nicht aktuell)
> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/425456



ich bin dabei. Habe zum Glück kein Brunch    

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (26. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich heute Abend nicht total abstürze
komme ich auch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

amerryl schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute Abend nicht total abstürze
> komme ich auch.



Halte Dich ebenerdig auf. Dann ist der Sturz wenigstens nicht hoch.


----------



## iTom (26. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> War BM jetzt heute oder findet die Befahrung erst morgen statt?



BM ist nur mit Schnee richtig interessant  Ich habe leider heute meine Tour gehabt. Beim nächsten mal werde ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder mitfahrn.


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. Januar 2008)

@ammeryl u. fernchy, aus meine Videos ist nichts geworden. Nur Audio Datei.

Mein Sturz hört sich so ann: Hmuh...Ähhh..sc jf fbversxx. " Alles klar?"

Na ja. Die Flecke bleiben aber noch als Erinnerung. Und jetzt gibt es Kinderfasching. 

Aber bilder könnt ihr einstellen.


----------



## frenchy (27. Januar 2008)

Her mit den Bildern! Gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim Kinderfasching. Sei Tapfer  ...und vielen Dank an der ganze Truppe-war Super heute


----------



## amerryl (27. Januar 2008)

Bilder gibts morgen. Ja, ja gib dich nicht geschlagen 
beim Kinderfasching  
Müssen wir die Abfahrt halt bei Gelegenheit nochmal
filmen gehen.
Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (29. Januar 2008)

Hallole,

wie sind die Brasilianer eigentlich für eine SM-DH-Befahrung am WE eingestellt.....  Frau nörglet, sie will wieder fahren.....

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## Eike. (29. Januar 2008)

Wenn das neue Schaltwerk oder der alte Dämpfer  bis dahin da ist geht da schon was. Im ersten Fall könnt ich ausprobieren, wie sich das Hardtail in härterem Gelände macht und im zweiten ob der Gabelservice am Fully was gebracht hat bzw. ob die Gabel jetzt überhaupt noch funktioniert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Januar 2008)

Machs mal konkret mit dem WE, damit ich das bei der Regierung einreichen kann.


----------



## Eike. (29. Januar 2008)

Mach doch selber  Da ich autonom verwaltet bin kann ich mich flexibel anpassen 
Dass der Dämpfer diese Woche noch kommt ist eher unwahrscheinlich aber das Schaltwerk ist laut Höhrensagen unterwegs und müsste eigentlich die Tage kommen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Januar 2008)

Ich meinte Team Jung, nicht Dich. Oder ist der Vorschlag von Dir und ich hab die vorherigen Einträge falsch gedeutet?


----------



## TeamJung (29. Januar 2008)

Da meine bessere Häfte auch dabei ist  , ist es egal ob Sa oder So....

LG


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Januar 2008)

Gut, dann werd ich mal anfragen. Meld mich.


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2008)

Soderle, Schaltwerk ist gekommen und montiert. Damit sollte es jetzt eigentlich keine Schaltprobleme mehr geben. 
Bis jetzt ist für Sonntag das bessere Wetter vorhergesagt, Samstag eher usselig.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Januar 2008)

Also, bei mir wirds am Sonntag eine späte Runde. Könnte evtl. um 15 Uhr oben am Wildschweingehäge aufschlagen.

Wäre das als Treffpunkt- und Uhrzeit noch in Ordnung?


----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2008)

Inzwischen isses ja abends wieder lang hell. Wenn du um 3 oben bist reicht das dicke für zwei Läufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Januar 2008)

So hab ich es mal eingerechnet.

Evtl. kommt ja noch der Eine oder die Andere dazu, die ihre Räder hochschieben. Wäre für mich eigentlich auch interessant, wenn ichs mir überlege.

Nein, da bleib ich hart. Im Sinne der Kanadischen Northshore-Rider fahren wir hoch und runter.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (31. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich was den Wattkopf und den SM-DH angeht noch völlig unbeleckt und am Sonntag evtl. auch Zeit hätte bräuchte ich nur noch eine Info zur Lage des Wildschweingeheges  
Die Hedwigsquelle habe ich bereits gefunden...

Und Dirk, die rosa Schrift ist echt putzig


----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2008)

Ich komm sowieso an der Quelle vorbei, dann treffen wir uns einfach um halb drei da und fahren zusammen hoch.
Dirk, parkst du unten am Waldrand bei der Schranke? Dann könnten wir uns ja auch alle am Parkplatz treffen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Januar 2008)

Halb drei schaffe ich. Brauchst halt Geduld beim hochfahren. Werd übrigens die Schildkröte anziehen, den FFHelm und Protektoren.

@Jörg
Wie gehts Dir eigentlich. Kreislauf wieder in Ordnung?


----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2008)

Na dann fällts ja nicht so auf wenn ich auch in Hartschalenklamotten auflaufe  Ich weis ja noch nicht wie sich das neue Pferdchen auf dem SM-DH benimmt, am Ende wirfts mich noch ab 
Also Treffpunkt 14:30 am Waldparkplatz-Hedwigshof (auf der anderen Seite der B3 am Waldrand) ?


----------



## black soul (31. Januar 2008)

hi ihr brasilianer
hab grad von der chefin frei bekommen fürn sonntag.
wenn es euch recht ist dann komm ich 14.30 uhr an den parkplatz.
rüstung und FF ist auch dabei.


> Evtl. kommt ja noch der Eine oder die Andere dazu, die ihre Räder hochschieben.


das ist gut ! genau mein tempo    wird bestimmt lustig.

gruss wolfgang


----------



## black soul (1. Februar 2008)

edith sagt: zur einstimmung  

http://www.zapiks.fr/wideopen-teaser.html


----------



## TeamJung (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So hab ich es mal eingerechnet.
> 
> Evtl. kommt ja noch der Eine oder die Andere dazu, die ihre Räder hochschieben. Wäre für mich eigentlich auch interessant, wenn ichs mir überlege.
> 
> Nein, da bleib ich hart. Im Sinne der Kanadischen Northshore-Rider fahren wir hoch und runter.



14:30 an der Hedwigsquelle..... Sind dabei.... und werden hoch schieben...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> 14:30 an der Hedwigsquelle..... Sind dabei.... und werden hoch schieben...



Auf diesen Impuls hab ich gewartet.  *Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.*

Wie lange schiebt man eigentlich hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2008)

Na etwa eine halbe Stunde würde ich mal schätzen.

Ich hab übrigens ein Ziel fürs nächste Jahr gefunden Freeride-X SelfGuided
Anmeldungen werden ab sofort angenommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

Mit dem Rad bin ich sicher auch nicht wirklich schneller. (Also ich).


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad bin ich sicher auch nicht wirklich schneller. (Also ich).



Nö Dirk nicht wirklich  na viel Spass am WOE darf leider noch nicht


----------



## TeamJung (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Auf diesen Impuls hab ich gewartet.  *Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.*
> 
> Wie lange schiebt man eigentlich hoch?



max. 20 Minuten schätze ich....Runter braucht man maximal 2


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> max. 20 Minuten schätze ich....Runter braucht man maximal 2



Das ist gut. Das reicht dann für zwei Runs für mich. Das wird lustig. Von euch Racern können wir Gelegenheitsabfahrer sicher noch was lernen.  



andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö Dirk nicht wirklich  na viel Spass am WOE darf leider noch nicht



Wenn ich das sag, ist das was anderes.   

Schon wieder im Bett mit dieser Angina-Tussi?


----------



## TeamJung (1. Februar 2008)

> Das ist gut. Das reicht dann für zwei Runs für mich. Das wird lustig. Von euch Racern können wir Gelegenheitsabfahrer sicher noch was lernen.



Racer  wir (ich) sind kein Racer  wir haben es nur bequemer wenn es bergab geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Racer  wir (ich) sind kein Racer  wir haben es nur bequemer wenn es bergab geht....



Dann sind wir ja gar nicht so weit voneinander weg.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn ich das sag, ist das was anderes.
> 
> Schon wieder im Bett mit dieser Angina-Tussi?




Plärr doch  auf  
Nö Nerv im Rücken eingeklemmt mit dollen Schmerzattacken


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Plärr doch  auf
> Nö Nerv im Rücken eingeklemmt mit dollen Schmerzattacken



dann lass Dich mal schön verwöhnen und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Plärr doch  auf
> Nö Nerv im Rücken eingeklemmt mit dollen Schmerzattacken



Das ist wie mit älteren Autos. Sie sehen zwar von Jahr zu Jahr stilvoller aus, aber man muss sie halt intensivst pflegen.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit älteren Autos. Sie sehen zwar von Jahr zu Jahr stilvoller aus, aber man muss sie halt intensivst pflegen.



Jaja ich komm mir ja schon vor wie so ne alte Rostlaube...beim anlassen husten und spucken und ansonst tucker ich so vor mich hin......:kotz: mit müh und not


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> dann lass Dich mal schön verwöhnen und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!!!!



Und was ist deine Ausrede?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und was ist deine Ausrede?


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


>



Na für Sonntach


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Februar 2008)

achso
sorry, bin dann wohl doch eher der Touren fahrer, mit mehrmals auf den Berg und die gleiche Strecke wieder runter kann man mich nicht so beglücken. Doch ne Marathonpussi und keine FR-Braut


----------



## iTom (1. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> achso
> sorry, bin dann wohl doch eher der Touren fahrer, mit mehrmals auf den Berg und die gleiche Strecke wieder runter kann man mich nicht so beglücken. Doch ne Marathonpussi und keine FR-Braut



Hey Du Marathonpussi, dann müssen wir wohl nächstens die Eppinger Linie abfahren, wenn das Wetter mitmacht. Mit ner kleinen Einkehr bei den Hornbuckelbiker aufm Hornbuckel. Nicht gerade Freeriden, Chickenways gibt es ja auch. Hauptsache "flowig".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

Nach dem heutigen Tag denke ich, dass der Sonntag eine ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit werden wird.  :kotz:


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nach dem heutigen Tag denke ich, dass der Sonntag eine ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit werden wird.  :kotz:



Ach das trocknet auch schnell wieder. Außerdem wirds ab morgen richtig kalt, dann friert das auf und wird richtig griffig


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nach dem heutigen Tag denke ich, dass der Sonntag eine ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit werden wird.  :kotz:



och wieso? feinste Pulverschnee..
"A moderate fall of snow, heaviest on Mon morning Temperatures will be well below freezing (max -6°C on Fri afternoon, min -20°C on Sat night) Winds increasing (light winds from the SE on Sat night, near gales from the SSW by Mon morning)"

kannst ja auf ein Jagertee vorbeikommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> och wieso? feinste Pulverschnee..
> "A moderate fall of snow, heaviest on Mon morning Temperatures will be well below freezing (max -6°C on Fri afternoon, min -20°C on Sat night) Winds increasing (light winds from the SE on Sat night, near gales from the SSW by Mon morning)"
> 
> kannst ja auf ein Jagertee vorbeikommen



Sieht aus wie Avoriaz, Morzin, Les Gets oder die Ecke. Tauschen?


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Tauschen?



 

Val-Thorens


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Val-Thorens



Wenigstens kommt dann am Sonntag keiner zu spät.


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Surprise surprise. Grad klingelts an der Tür und der Postbote drückt mir den frisch überholten Dämpfer vom Fully in die Hand. Jetzt werd ich morgen wohl doch nicht mit dem Scott auftauchen sondern mitm Fully um zu schauen ob die auch ordentlich gearbeitet haben bei Toxo.


----------



## iTom (2. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Surprise surprise. Grad klingelts an der Tür und der Postbote drückt mir den frisch überholten Dämpfer vom Fully in die Hand. Jetzt werd ich morgen wohl doch nicht mit dem Scott auftauchen sondern mitm Fully um zu schauen ob die auch ordentlich gearbeitet haben bei Toxo.



Wie lange hat es gedauert, bis Du den Dämpfer wieder zurückbekommen hast?


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Das ging erfreulich schnell obwohl ich den Dämpfer nicht direkt zu Toxo geschickt habe sondern erst zu meinem Händler und er auch über ihn wieder zurück ging. Am 24.1 hab ich ihn abgeschickt und heute ist er wieder gekommen.
Einen Fehler haben die bei Toxo aber gemacht. Der Kolben ist um 180° gedreht eingebaut. Dadurch ist die Schraube die die Stickstoffkammer verschließt jetzt auf der Unterseite und erst konnte ich den Dämpfer nicht einbauen weil der Kunststoff mit dem die Inbusschraube versiegelt ist an der Wippe anlag. Nachdem ich ein bischen was weggeschnitzt habe passt es aber knapp. Das hätte mich jetzt echt geärgert wenn ich den wegen sowas nochmal hätte einschicken müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2008)

Fahr morgen Fully. Hab beim HT die Kette grad geschrottet. Shit.


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Und ich hab die Kette vom HT aufs Fully umgebaut. Die zwei müssen sich noch einige Teile teilen bis das Finanzamt endlich mein Geld überweist.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2008)

Oh Gott seid Ihr arm drann Sollen wir noch einen Teilespenden Thread aufmachen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Februar 2008)

@ unsere FR und Dirtfraktion
Warum fahrt ihr eigentlich nicht mal am Turmberg die Trails ab, gibt paar Anlieger, Sprünge etc. (Fachjagon fehtl mir leider )!! Sein ein paar tricky Stellen bei.  Ich könnte Euch ja mal den Einstieg zeigen. 

Gruß von der Bussi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2008)

Wie geil. Die haben ja sogar ne Seilbahn.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie geil. Die haben ja sogar ne Seilbahn.


So direkt wollte ich es nicht sagen    

Hier mal die Preisübersicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2008)

Jahreskarte 38 Euro.


----------



## TeamJung (2. Februar 2008)

Abend,

da die Frau nörgelt, werden wir morgen früher da sein... O-Ton: "Wir gehen früher, ich will mehr fahren..."   

14:30 Hedwigsquelle oder am Parkplatz?

Übrigens in Wildbad wird dieses Jahr noch einiges passieren (Freeride  )

Bis morgen.....


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen 14:30 an der Quelle und wer mit dem Auto kommt ist halt ein paar Minuten früher am Parkplatz. Fährt übrigens noch jemand aus Karlsruhe Innenstadt mit dem Rad raus? Ich fahr um kurz vor zwei in der Südstadt los und bring noch Alexse mit.



> Übrigens in Wildbad wird dieses Jahr noch einiges passieren (Freeride )


Warst du heute bei der Bauaktion? Wenn der Freeride interessanter wird muss ich wohl doch die komplette Tageskarte nehmen und nicht nur die Schlepplifte.


----------



## TeamJung (2. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen 14:30 an der Quelle und wer mit dem Auto kommt ist halt ein paar Minuten früher am Parkplatz. Fährt übrigens noch jemand aus Karlsruhe Innenstadt mit dem Rad raus? Ich fahr um kurz vor zwei in der Südstadt los und bring noch Alexse mit.
> 
> 
> Warst du heute bei der Bauaktion? Wenn der Freeride interessanter wird muss ich wohl doch die komplette Tageskarte nehmen und nicht nur die Schlepplifte.



Oder nur die Bergbahn  Freeride und Downhill fahren.... 10cm Neuschnee... heute war nur Begehung... 

Auf dem Freeride wird für jeden was dabei sein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2008)

Ich bin gegen halb drei am Parkplatz, pack mein Radl aus, nehm Ike (*lol*) und Alexis ka: ) mit und werd dann an der Quelle erst mal ausruhen (vom Uphill).  
Blacksoul will auch um 14:30 am Parkplatz sein und außerdem hat sich Jörg noch angekündigt. Außerdem will der Frauenbeauftragte vom Wattkopf auch mitfahren.
Verfehlen können wir uns eigentlich nicht. Mich hört man durch den ganzen Wald fluchen, spätestens wenns mich das erste mal legt. (Oders Martinshorn  )


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Ok 14:30 am Parkplatz, mir wern uns scho zsammfinden, so groß ist der SMDH ja net.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2008)

Beim Treffen damals im Brasil haben wir ne bike auf den Tisch gelegt. Vielleicht kann sich ja jeder eine unter den Arm klemmen und sicherheitshalber noch ne weise Rose mitnehmen und evtl. noch "It never rains in Southern California" summen, nur um sicher zu sein.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...außerdem hat sich Jörg noch angekündigt.



Bloß gut, dass du nicht angedroht geschrieben hast  

Was nehmt ihr denn so an Schutzausrüstung mit (außer Helm und Handschuhen)?

Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr denn so an Schutzausrüstung mit (außer Helm und Handschuhen)?



Ich zieh meine Skiklamotten an und stopf die mit Kissen aus  Naja Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren hab ich also nehm ich sie auch mit. Dazu noch der Rucksack mit integriertem Rückenprotektor.
Eigentlich brauch ich das ganze Zeug gar net, hab nicht vor abzufliegen


----------



## Waldgeist (2. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich zieh meine Skiklamotten an und stopf die mit Kissen aus  Naja Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren hab ich also nehm ich sie auch mit. Dazu noch der Rucksack mit integriertem Rückenprotektor.
> Eigentlich brauch ich das ganze Zeug gar net, hab nicht vor abzufliegen



Also mit anderen Worten Faschingsverkleidung und Maskerade  

Helau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr denn so an Schutzausrüstung mit (außer Helm und Handschuhen)?



Den Text von "It never rains in Southern California" 

Knie/Schienbein, Ellbogen, Rückenpanzer, Fullface, Google - Das Ritterkostüm


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Den Text von "It never rains in Southern California"
> 
> Knie/Schienbein, Ellbogen, Rückenpanzer, Fullface, Google - Das Ritterkostüm



Boah ey, das volle Programm...

Da werde ich mir ja richtig nackt vorkommen 


Und fällt das dann nicht auch unter's Vermummungsverbot??

Aber zumindest Schienbein-Protektoren werde ich auch mitnehmen bzw, anziehen. Und den neuen Rucksack mit integriertem (was ein schwieriges Wort) Rückenschutz hoffentlich nur auf Tragefreundlickeit testen.


P.S.: Von wegen Southern California, über Baden lacht doch die Sonne d


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...Eigentlich brauch ich das ganze Zeug gar net, hab nicht vor abzufliegen



Fliegen schon, aber eher kontrolliert und dann auch nicht ganz so hoch und weit...


----------



## black soul (3. Februar 2008)

edith sagt: vergiss es, also spätestens 14.30 an der quelle


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Knie/Schienbein, Ellbogen, Rückenpanzer, Fullface









 ich bin echt ne Pussi


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ich bin echt ne Pussi



Bin ich auch ne Pussi? Ich habe auch nichts von dem Zeuch.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bin ich auch ne Pussi? Ich habe auch nichts von dem Zeuch.


dito, Helm und Handschuhe halt.... ach und ne Pussibrille natürlich!!!!


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2008)

Die Aufmerksamkeit hätteste aber sicher wenn du im Ritterkostüm zum nächsten Marathon aufläufst


----------



## mw1774 (3. Februar 2008)

sodele, während sich die anderen brasilianer die waldschluchten hinabgestürzt haben, sind wir etwas zu weit oben gefahren.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2008)

Wenn das mal nicht eine traumhafte Tour war  !!!!!
Liegt ja richtig viel Schnee, hätte ich nicht gedacht, wobei ich bei meiner heutigen Tour schon die weißen Kuppen gesehen habe!!

Viel Erfolg beim auftauen....


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> sodele, während sich die anderen brasilianer die waldschluchten hinabgestürzt haben, sind wir etwas zu weit oben gefahren.......
> 
> ...



Ich kann hier absolut kein Magenta erkennen, woher jetzt der Sinneswandel 
Gibt es auch ein Neongelb-Team


----------



## Joerg_1969 (3. Februar 2008)

So,

jetzt habe ich also die Premiere am SM-DH hinter mir  
Weshalb habe ich da so lange mit gewartet?  Die ganze verschwendete Zeit...

Danke an den "Gleichstellungsbeauftragten" und die anderen Mitfahrer.


Cu,
Jörg


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Danke an den "Gleichstellungsbeauftragten" ...



Der war doch gar net dabei. 
War aber ein echt geiler Tag


----------



## black soul (3. Februar 2008)

jo, das kann man so sagen. hat richtig spass gemacht, und das abschliessende 'techn. treppengerüttel' war das  pünktle auf dem  i.  lauter nette jungs die gemeinsam hochgeschoben haben. radwandern. 
dem team jung ein besonderes danke, der mir gezeigt hat wie man den (angst)double springen kann. 

@dirk
wenn  manche körperteile farbig werden, so was nennt man bodypainting. alles im lot oder?

jetzt nur noch die fotos

gruss wolfgang


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> @dirk
> wenn  manche körperteile farbig werden, so was nennt man bodypainting. alles im lot oder?



Oha hatt er sich wieder langgemacht der Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2008)

Mein Vollpanzer hatte heute schon seinen Sinn. 

Bergabfahrer ist Begegnung.


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2008)

@all

Hat jemand Interesse von Euch auf die "Eppinger Linie"? Sind ungefähr 32km. HM dürften nicht so viel zusammen kommen. So sieht das Profil aus ungefähr:





Start wäre Bhf Bruchsal, mit der S-Bahn nach Mühlacker dann die 32km mim Rad von Mühlacker nach Eppingen, evtl. ein bisschen im dortigen Bikepark fahrn, anschließend mit der S-Bahn wieder zurück nach Bruchsal.
Das nächste Wochenende sieht, heute zumindest, nach trockenem Wetter aus.

Gruß iTom


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mein Vollpanzer hatte heute schon seinen Sinn.
> 
> Bergabfahrer ist Begegnung.



Bist aber nicht zufällig Geologe  Was machst Du eigentlich mit den ganzen Bodenproben


----------



## TeamJung (3. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> ...
> dem team jung ein besonderes danke, der mir gezeigt hat wie man den (angst)double springen kann.




Freut mich echt, wenn es was gebracht hat. Die anderen kriegen wir da auch noch drüber  

Würde mich freuen wenn wir wieder mal das Vergnügen hätten. 

@Dirk: es sah schon böse aus... aber alles klar? 

Ihr seit schon ein lustiger Haufen.... 

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mein Vollpanzer hatte heute schon seinen Sinn.
> 
> Bergabfahrer ist Begegnung.



Puh   und ich dachte Du hast mal wieder Doc time


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> @Dirk: es sah schon böse aus... aber alles klar?



Auch wenn sich das doof anhört, aber mittlerweile habe ich eine gewisse Erfahrung. Was mich mehr nervt, ist der Schlauch, den ich jetzt flicken muss.  

Aber war super mit euch. Werden wir sicher mal widerholen. Gruß auch an Deine "nörgelnde Freundin". 



iTom schrieb:


> Bist aber nicht zufällig Geologe  Was machst Du eigentlich mit den ganzen Bodenproben



Na was wohl. Vom Badboden saugen, damit meine Frau nicht meckert.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2008)

Ohhhhhhh Dirk,
gibt es jetzt etwa 3 Trails of Pain???? Eichelberg, Serpentinentrail und SM-DH!!! 

@ Tom
Wo hast Du denn das Höhenprofil her?? Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, ich glaube die Linie ist nicht komplett fahrbar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2008)

So tragisch wie bei meinen beiden Abgängen letztes Jahr war es bei weitem nicht. Bin nur auf nem Schotterweg weggerutscht. No drama, baby.


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So tragisch wie bei meinen beiden Abgängen letztes Jahr war es bei weitem nicht. Bin nur auf nem Schotterweg weggerutscht. No drama, baby.



Ach hats dich gelegt als du den Platten hattest? Ich hab nur den Wegrutscher im 4. Teil vom DH mitbekommen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich das doof anhört, aber mittlerweile habe ich eine gewisse Erfahrung.



Biete doch mal ein Falltraining an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ach hats dich gelegt als du den Platten hattest? Ich hab nur den Wegrutscher im 4. Teil vom DH mitbekommen.



Nö. Den Platten hatte ich beim 2. Turn am Ende der 2. Sektion. Da bin ich neben der Fahrspur auf den Schotter gelandet und durch die Kompression des Aufschlags ist mir den Schlauch geplatzt (Schlage hat zugebissen).

Gestürzt bin ich beim 1. Turn an der selben Stelle. Da war auf dem Schotterweg etwas viel Verkehr und ich hab versucht irgendwie dran vorbeizukommen und dabei ist mir auf dem Weg der Vorderreifen weggerutscht und mich hats auf den Weg geschmissen.


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So tragisch wie bei meinen beiden Abgängen letztes Jahr war es bei weitem nicht. Bin nur auf nem Schotterweg weggerutscht. No drama, baby.



Schotterwege sind normalerweise mein Spezialgebiet. Dort nehme ich gerne Bodenproben


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ohhhhhhh Dirk,
> gibt es jetzt etwa 3 Trails of Pain???? Eichelberg, Serpentinentrail und SM-DH!!!
> 
> @ Tom
> Wo hast Du denn das Höhenprofil her?? Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, ich glaube die Linie ist nicht komplett fahrbar.



Irgendwo im Netz habe ich nen GPS-Track gefunden, dann über meine Top25-Karte eingelesen. Keine Ahnung ob der kplt. fahrbar ist. Werde ich ja dann sehen


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...



Ich bin übrigens gestern mal den Rollercoastertrail von unten nach oben gefahren. Kommt auch gut. Da hat die Pumpe schön gearbeitet


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens gestern mal den Rollercoastertrail von unten nach oben gefahren. Kommt auch gut. Da hat die Pumpe schön gearbeitet



Noch son Trailbergauffahrer   Als der Joachim vorhin erzählt er wär den Serpentinentrail *hoch*gefahren bin ich ja schirka vom Glauben abgefallen


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gestürzt bin ich beim 1. Turn an der selben Stelle. Da war auf dem Schotterweg etwas viel Verkehr und ich hab versucht irgendwie dran vorbeizukommen und dabei ist mir auf dem Weg der Vorderreifen weggerutscht und mich hats auf den Weg geschmissen.



Ah da war ich noch mitten im Steilstück und hab nichts gesehen was weiter als einen Meter von meinem Vorderrad entfernt war  _und dann hat mich auch noch en Mädsche überholt_


----------



## black soul (4. Februar 2008)

> er wär den Serpentinentrail hochgefahren bin ich ja schirka vom Glauben abgefallen



mach dir nix draus, solche komischen sachen hat er schon immer gemacht.man muss nicht alles nachmachen.



> durch die Kompression des Aufschlags ist mir den Schlauch geplatzt



aber wie du das abgefangen hast, noch dazu *neben* der linie wo es fast senkrecht auf den weg geht, das war schon: respekt


----------



## iTom (4. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Noch son Trailbergauffahrer   Als der Joachim vorhin erzählt er wär den Serpentinentrail *hoch*gefahren bin ich ja schirka vom Glauben abgefallen



Den nehme ich irgendwann auch mal mit, den Trail. Gut, die Treppe unten dürfte etwas schwierig werden. Ich meine aber, dass man links neben der Treppe doch fahren kann, mit nem bisschen Schwung halt


----------



## iTom (4. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ah da war ich noch mitten im Steilstück und hab nichts gesehen was weiter als einen Meter von meinem Vorderrad entfernt war  _und dann hat mich auch noch en Mädsche überholt_



war das wegen der Tussi, dass Du nichts mehr gesehen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub nicht, dass man da hoch kommt. Das müsste man ja rein aus Schwung machen weil zum treten kein Platz ist, links ist der Hang und rechts würde man mit dem Pedal an der Treppe hängen bleiben.
Nene ich bleib beim Runterfahren  und wenn es sich doch mal nicht vermeiden lässt wird geschoben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Februar 2008)

Tom du alte Pussy  . Du hast doch gesehen, wie man Treppen hochfährt. Nix da außenrum oder neben vorbei. Voll drauf und hoch.


----------



## iTom (4. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Tom du alte Pussy  . Du hast doch gesehen, wie man Treppen hochfährt. Nix da außenrum oder neben vorbei. Voll drauf und hoch.



Lev hatte mind. 2m Federweg und 5km Anlauf, ich habe nur 0,1m Federweg und ne Gehwegbreite. Wie soll das gehen, hä


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Februar 2008)

Lev fuhr HT mit ner 130er Z1.


----------



## cyberlurch (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ihr Brasilianer,
bin jetzt auch dabei. Die rauf-und-runter-Aktion am Sonntag hat Spaß gemacht. Meine Fotos halten leider nur die eher statischen Momente fest. Wen's trotzdem interessiert, der/die findet sie hier:
<http://gallery.mac.com/norpel#100098>
Viel Spaß und gute Zeit
Joachim


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2008)

Hy Joachim
Schöne Bilder, die hab ich mir gleich mal runtergeladen und zwei in mein Album übernommen

Gruppenbild am SM-DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Joachim, Willkommen.


----------



## black soul (5. Februar 2008)

servus joachim, 
war doch wohl besser als spazieren gehen  
und bilder sind immer willkommen. gehen gleich in mein album
gruss wolle

@dirk
schau mal die typen da an(10108469 wie sie gelangweilt in der gegend rumstehen
nur einer muss schuften im schweisse seines angesichts


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mir vorgekommen wie ein Arbeiter der Stadt Karlsruhe.


----------



## iTom (5. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin mir vorgekommen wie ein Arbeiter der Stadt Karlsruhe.



Seid ihr auch gefahren, oder ward ihr nur am







duckunwech


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2008)

Beim fahren warn wir leider zu schnell zum rumbildern


----------



## Waldgeist (5. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hy Joachim
> Schöne Bilder, die hab ich mir gleich mal runtergeladen und zwei in mein Album übernommen
> 
> Gruppenbild am SM-DH



so eine Klumpenbildung liebe ich! Wenn man dann vorbeifahren will:
1. klingeln
2. nochmals klingeln
3. einer dreht sich um und guckt
4. der nächste dreht sich um und guckt
5. Überlegen rechts oder links ausweichen oder stehen bleiben....
6. langsames Platz machen
7. dann kann ich vielleicht noch ohne halten vorbei...

Vorbild für die Wanderer?


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2008)

Och so viel Verkehr is da normalerweise ja net, da kann man auch ein bischen auf dem Weg rumlungern.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Februar 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> so eine Klumpenbildung liebe ich! Wenn man dann vorbeifahren will:
> 1. klingeln
> 2. nochmals klingeln
> 3. einer dreht sich um und guckt
> ...



Hast Du evtl vergessen zu grüßen?


----------



## TeamJung (6. Februar 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> so eine Klumpenbildung liebe ich! Wenn man dann vorbeifahren will:
> 1. klingeln
> 2. nochmals klingeln
> 3. einer dreht sich um und guckt
> ...




OOHHHH der Wanderer kommt auch mit 30 km/h um eine 90° Ecke geschossen und steht vor einer Wand Biker  Man sieht ja echt nicht wenn einer kommt im dunklen Schwarzwald  Wer grüßt wird auch vorbeigelassen...


----------



## black soul (6. Februar 2008)

@waldgeist

normal wird noch wegezoll kassiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> @waldgeist
> 
> normal wird noch wegezoll kassiert.



Und wenn du jetzt noch mit Plündern und Brandschatzen kommst...


@ Waldgeist: Das ist wie bei den Snowboardern, die sitzen auch direkt mitten auf der Kuppe oder aber genau dahinter.


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Februar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und wenn du jetzt noch mit Plündern und Brandschatzen kommst...
> 
> 
> @ Waldgeist: Das ist wie bei den Snowboardern, die sitzen auch direkt mitten auf der Kuppe oder aber genau dahinter.



oder wie hier im Forum des öfteren bemängelt, bei den Wanderern, auch *Rotsocken *genannt, obwohl diese inzwischen auf der roten Liste geführt werden. Diese haten den Hang zur Gruppenbildung an Wegbiegungen oder -kreuzungen. 

Eine weitere Unterart sind die *Reihenwanderer*, nicht hintereinander sondern nebeneinander die Wegbreite voll ausnützend.

Dafür ist eine ganz neue Spezies, die *NW = Nordischen Walker*, nachgewachsen. Ees sind die, die nie früh genug am Stock gehen können und deshalb nehmen sie gleich derer 2, die meist auch noch nach rechte und links gleichzeitig ausgestreckt werden,  um Wegsperren zu errichten.


----------



## MTBDave (8. Februar 2008)

Jemand Lust auf ne Runde bei dem fetten Wetter am We? Sonne satt!!


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2008)

Ich denk schon, dass ich Sa oder So ne Runde drehe. Muss zwar noch auf ne Klausur lernen aber ein bischen Abwechslung muss sein sonst dreh ich am Rad (äh also eben nicht ).


----------



## MTBDave (8. Februar 2008)

^^

Mir fällt gerade ein das Sonntag bei mir nicht geht. Also Samstag Mittag ein paar Stündchen wären optimal...

Auf Wattkopf hab ich aber irgendwie kein Bock... ...ne andere Idee was man in der Nähe noch befahren könnte?


----------



## wookie (8. Februar 2008)

Besame Mucho?
http://www.ruhestein.de/html/webcam.htm
Den gibts am Weekend auch mal Schneefrei!


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2008)

Im Prinzip gerne aber dieses Wochenende bei mir nicht, da geht gleich ein ganzer Tag drauf und die Zeit hab ich bis zur Prüfung halt nicht, deswegen wirds bei mir nur eine Wattkopfrunde.


----------



## black soul (8. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich denk schon, dass ich Sa oder So ne Runde drehe. Muss zwar noch auf ne Klausur lernen aber ein bischen Abwechslung muss sein sonst dreh ich am Rad (äh also eben nicht ).



wir sollten demnächst mal den SM2 befahren. neue linien sind  immer gut 

wolfgang


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2008)

Gibts da überhaupt irgendeine Lienie beim SMDH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (8. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> SMDH


Was/Wo ist den dieser Sado Maso Downhill?


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2008)

Na der Strommasten-Downhill. Einfach auf einer Karte den Funkturm Wettersbach suchen dann kann man den nicht mehr verfehlen  Aber was die verlorene Seele mit SM2 meint bin ich mal gespannt. Gut es gibt in den ersten Abschnitten noch den Chickenway über die Lichtung aber den meint er ja sicher nicht


----------



## Jürgen_KA (8. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gibts da überhaupt irgendeine Lienie beim SMDH?



Aber sicher doch. Nach dem Teil 2 einfach rechts abbiegen, zum Chickentrail.


----------



## black soul (8. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gibts da überhaupt irgendeine Lienie beim SMDH?


 

jo, immer bergab  ne im ernst, wir haben uns mühe gegeben, aber nocht nicht eingefahren.  
für die, die nicht so 'runterrütteln' ne alternative. 

@eike 
ihhhh, den chicken neben dran mein ich nicht. 
dauert alles seine zeit aber ein bisschen flow kann nicht schaden.


----------



## iTom (8. Februar 2008)

Falls jemand von Euch morgen Lust hat auf eine Kul-Tour Eppinger Linie, ich werde um 11:38Uhr mit der S9 nach Mühlacker fahrn.


----------



## MTBDave (8. Februar 2008)

Schade, kann morgen nicht. Muss endlich mal ein paar schon lange offene Sachen erledigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls jemand von Euch morgen Lust hat auf eine Kul-Tour Eppinger Linie, ich werde um 11:38Uhr mit der S9 nach Mühlacker fahrn.



habe Sonntag meine lange Tour geplant, daher Morgen nur kurz. Dir viel Spaß und viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen, sind ein paar tricky Passagen drin!!

Ich bin heute bei milden 13° die erste Tour dieser Saison in kurzer Hose gefahren, war das befreiend, DER FRÜHLING ist da (auch wenn wahrscheinlich nur vorübergehend   )!!


----------



## iTom (8. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> habe Sonntag meine lange Tour geplant, daher Morgen nur kurz. Dir viel Spaß und viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen, sind ein paar tricky Passagen drin!!



Danke, ich lass mich überraschen. Dir aber auch viel Spass morgen.


> Ich bin heute bei milden 13° die erste Tour dieser Saison in kurzer Hose gefahren, war das befreiend, DER FRÜHLING ist da (auch wenn wahrscheinlich nur vorübergehend   )!!



So warm wird es morgen nicht werden, um die 6°... Ich werd mit langen Hosen unterwegs sein. Falls es mich auf die Fresse haut, sieht man wenigstens das Blut nicht so schnell


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mitstreiter,
war heute mit den MTB Freunden Heildelsheim unterwegs. War ne sehr schöne Tour bei bombastischem Wetter. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 



Euer Downhiller


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Februar 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Mitstreiter,
> war heute mit den MTB Freunden Heildelsheim unterwegs. War ne sehr schöne Tour bei bombastischem Wetter. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Waren die 41 kmh bergauf?  

@pumuckl
Kurze Hosen?


----------



## harzi84 (9. Februar 2008)

Pumuckl, willst du deine lange Tour alleine bestreiten...?


----------



## Eike. (9. Februar 2008)

Ich dreh morgen am frühen Nachmittag (irgendwann zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr) eine Wattkopfrunde. Brombeertrail, Bismarktreppen und vielleicht noch SMDH. Dauer ca 2h 400-600hm. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Waren die 41 kmh bergauf?
> 
> @pumuckl
> Kurze Hosen?


Hey, EHRENSACHE, á la Ostertour 2007, 2008, ..... Ob's Morgen für den Dobel auch kurz reicht weiß ich noch nicht so genau  !!!



harzi84 schrieb:


> Pumuckl, willst du deine lange Tour alleine bestreiten...?


ER LEBT!!!!!!   
Michael ist so freundlich mich auf seine Tour vom Dobel bis zur Grünhütte mitzunehmen. Von daher fahre ich nicht alleine. Kannst aber bestimmt gerne mitkommen.


----------



## harzi84 (10. Februar 2008)

mhh, na da pass ich wohl nicht mehr rein...ansonsten mal bitte die Startkoordinaten durchgeben

alternativ könnten wir uns aber auch in Dobel treffen, dann müßte ich nur rechtzeitig hinkommen (per Bahn) und wissen wo ich sein sollte...


----------



## iTom (11. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> habe Sonntag meine lange Tour geplant, daher Morgen nur kurz. Dir viel Spaß und viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen, sind ein paar tricky Passagen drin!!
> ...



Ja, es sind ein paar tricky Passagen drin  Wenn ich die Strecke noch einmal fahren würde, dann allerdings von Eppingen nach Mühlacker. Auf der Eppinger Seite gab es ein paar gute Stellen, die von Mühlacker kommend zu fahren waren. Es war etwas "treppig".  Heißt also, dass man in umgekehrter Richtung erst mal Treppen laufen darf, bevor man "flowig" fahren kann. Im großen und ganzen würde ich schätzen, dass 1/3 von der Eppinger Seite und 1/3 von der Mühlacker Seite die interessantesten Stücke sind. Dazwischen mehr oder weniger Waldautobahn, Betonpiste und etwas Straße. Leider war auf den Trails auch jede Menge Schlagraum gelegen, will heißen, Stämme über dem Weg 
Für eine Kul-Tour aber bestens geeignet. Ach ja, Kondition zu haben, könnte nicht schaden. 
Dauer der Fahrt war ungefähr 3Std. mit Foddos und Gaffen 
HM waren Bergauf ~770, Bergab ~670.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2008)

Mir fällt dazu noch das hier ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mir fällt dazu noch das hier ein.



*SPALTER*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2008)

Das wollte ich damit aussagen.


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2008)

Hä Kann mal jemand einem Post-Teenager auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hä Kann mal jemand einem Post-Teenager auf die Sprünge helfen?



Eike, du schreibst jetzt 100 mal "Brasilaner sind Pussi's" (sic!) an eine Wand und schaust dir dann diesen Film an.


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2008)

Also wenn schon dann Pussies, die Römer legen großen Wert auf korrekte Grammatik.
Und hey, ich war auch mal in der Schule da gabs einen Lehrer der hat den Film jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten gezeigt, ich bin also schon über die Judäische Volksfront bzw Volksfront von Judäa im Bilde nur der Zusammenhang zu diesem Thread hat mir gefehlt.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also wenn schon dann Pussies, die Römer legen großen Wert auf korrekte Grammatik.



deshalb steht da ja das "(sic!)". Ich mach mir jetzt ernsthafte Sorgen um den Akademikernachwuchs. 

Zur Tür hinaus, linke Reihe anstellen, jeder nur ein Kreuz.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> deshalb steht da ja das "(sic!)". Ich mach mir jetzt ernsthafte Sorgen um den Akademikernachwuchs.
> 
> Zur Tür hinaus, linke Reihe anstellen, jeder nur ein Kreuz.



..... always look on the bright Side of Brasil. ......


----------



## TeamJung (12. Februar 2008)

"... Ja, und diese beschissene Volksfront von Judäa." - "Ja, Spalter. Äh... WIR sind die Volksfront von Judäa." - "Ich dachte wir wären die populäre Front." - "Nein, du Trottel, Volksfront." - "Was ist den aus der populären Front geworden?" - "Die sitzt da drüben." Zeigt auf einen einsamen alten Mann. "SPALTER!"

nein wir sind die Volksfront ....


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. Februar 2008)

Dann muss ich doch auch mal  

Meine Haare sind grau, meine Augen sind schwach...

Große Steine, kleine Steine...

wookie: Die Idee mit dem SadoMaso-Downhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2008)

@Eike
Sonntag SM sieht bei mir momentan schlecht aus. Wir bekommen Besuch. Falls sich noch was unerwartets auftut, meld ich mich nochmal zum Thema.


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2008)

Schade. Hat sonst vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine Downhill-Session am SM-Downhill? Alleine ist doof und wenns mich brezelt lieg ich im wald rum und keiner findet mich


----------



## black soul (14. Februar 2008)

> wenns mich brezelt lieg ich im wald rum und keiner findet mich



keine angst, ich bin in der regel 2x die woche dort unterwegs 
meld mich mal an, welche zeit ? und bitte..laaaangsam hoch.
war heut dort, ein bisschen arbeiten. so langsam nimmt das form an....
@dirk
nimm den besuch mit, die können ja dann die fotos machen


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> keine angst, ich bin in der regel 2x die woche dort unterwegs
> meld mich mal an, welche zeit ? und bitte..laaaangsam hoch.
> war heut dort, ein bisschen arbeiten. so langsam nimmt das form an....
> @dirk
> nimm den besuch mit, die können ja dann die fotos machen


Na toll dann lieg ich also im Durchschnitt 3 Tage im Wald rum bis du über mich drüber fährst 

Bei dem wann bin ich wie immer flexibel. Morgen ist die letzte Vorlesung im Semester 

Wenn du mal jemanden brauchst der eine Schippe halten kann sag Bescheid, nur grad heute wärs sowieso nicht gegangen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na toll dann lieg ich also im Durchschnitt 3 Tage im Wald rum bis du über mich drüber fährst



Bei dem FW spürt er Dich nicht, wenn Du nicht mehr im Stande bist, zu schreien.


----------



## matou (15. Februar 2008)

> Schade. Hat sonst vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine Downhill-Session am SM-Downhill?



Ich werde am Sonntag auch auf dem Wattkopf sein - allerdings mit etwas weniger FW  - werde aber sicher noch ein paar andere Trails abfahren...

_...stelle mich beiläufig auch gerne als Fotograf zur Verfügung._

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (15. Februar 2008)

René
federweg ist nicht alles, aber wer hat ist froh. 
kannst gerne kommen mit dem foto


----------



## matou (15. Februar 2008)

Für den Wattkopf hat es zwar noch für (fast) alle Trails gereicht - das Storck ist trotzdem nahe der Überlastungsgrenze und schon leicht angeschlagen - fürs Frühjahr ist Ersatz angesagt.

Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch denn?

Gruss René


----------



## black soul (15. Februar 2008)

keine ahnung bis jetzt, mal schauen wer alles überhaupt mitkämen wollen täte (grins)
mir wär ja gegen 13 uhr scho recht aber flexibel. nur nicht so spät  wie letschdmol.    
eike sag mal was


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2008)

13 Uhr würd mir auch gut passen. Am Wochenende wirds ja recht kalt deswegen bin ich auch lieber gegen Mittag unterwegs wenn die Sonne noch richtig scheint.


----------



## Waldgeist (15. Februar 2008)

denkt an den Ostwind, der pfeift da oben doch ganz schön. Außer ihr seid auf der Sud- /Westseite im Windschatten. 
0° und 30 km/h Wind = -13° (Windchillfaktor)


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2008)

Na die -13 dürfte sehr hoch (bzw tief) gegriffen sein, da wär ich beim skifahren schon erfroren außerdem sind wir ja nicht nackich unterwegs


----------



## Waldgeist (16. Februar 2008)

aber kurzhosig? War heute früh einer so auf dem Rennrad beim Hedigshof!


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2008)

Ok da muss man schon ein ganz harter sein  bei mir liegt die Grenze für kurze Hosen so bei 8°C sonst verkühl ich mir noch meine zarten Wadeln


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ok da muss man schon ein ganz harter sein  bei mir liegt die Grenze für kurze Hosen so bei 8°C sonst verkühl ich mir noch meine zarten Wadeln



Und 8° sind schon frisch....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Und 8° sind schon frisch....



WEIBER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> WEIBER



Pussies eben


----------



## black soul (16. Februar 2008)

13oo an der quelle, rischtisch? wer kommt denn alles mit ?
war heut ne stunde unterwegs.... sonne ok, aber a....kalter wind.
aber gott sei dank ist der SM ja windgeschützt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Februar 2008)

Ich bin def. raus. Hab mir gestern abend den Magen verdorben und den heutigen Tag auf den Allerheiligen verbracht. Zum Glück gibst WLAN.


----------



## iTom (16. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin def. raus. Hab mir gestern abend den Magen verdorben und den heutigen Tag auf den Allerheiligen verbracht. Zum Glück gibst WLAN.


----------



## black soul (16. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin def. raus. Hab mir gestern abend den Magen verdorben und den heutigen Tag auf den Allerheiligen verbracht. Zum Glück gibst WLAN.



armer teufel, gut kotz


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> 13oo an der quelle, rischtisch?



Alles klar. Das ist die Gelegenheit für alle die sich beim letzten mal nicht vor der großen Gruppe blamieren wollten


----------



## matou (17. Februar 2008)

Sorry, wär gerne dabei gewesen. Mir hats gestern meine Schwinge vollends verzogen. Die Wippe schleift jetzt am Rahmen und der Däpfer verklemmt sich beim einfedern. Ich muss jetzt erst mal genauer schauen was da los ist - vielleicht lässt sichs beheben...





Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß!

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (17. Februar 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> aber kurzhosig? War heute früh einer so auf dem Rennrad beim Hedigshof!



Ich war heute bei minus 3°C mit ner kurzen Hose unterwegs, guggst Du hier:

Hier der Beweis


.


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2008)

Na *so* kurz war meine Hose auch 
So kalt wars heute aber gar net. Geiles Wetter aber auch Horden von Spaziergängern. Allerdings waren die alle sehr entspannt, gemeckert hat keiner und die meisten waren wirklich sehr nett. Die Hunde auch  Übrigens sollte man auf dem Panoramaweg nicht zu schnell fahren, da liegt ein Baum quer unter dem man auch mit Bike-Limbo nicht durchkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (17. Februar 2008)

jaaa, die wandersleut und spaziergänger waren heute alle gut drauf. nur der hund war ein bisschen wuselig.
he, das sind ja gute fotos. wer hat die denn gemacht? 

@iTom
richtige männer fahren ohne windstopper drunter.


----------



## iTom (17. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> jaaa, die wandersleut und spaziergänger waren heute alle gut drauf. nur der hund war ein bisschen wuselig.
> he, das sind ja gute fotos. wer hat die denn gemacht?
> 
> @iTom
> richtige männer fahren ohne windstopper drunter.



Ich gehöre doch zu den wenigen Marathon-*Pussies*...


----------



## TeamJung (18. Februar 2008)

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack für euren Wildbadausflug  





Und Ich/Wir kriegen euch da vernünftig runter....  

Warum sieht das auf den Bildern immer so harmlos aus?


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Und Ich/Wir kriegen euch da vernünftig runter....   Warum sieht das auf den Bildern immer so harmlos aus?



Harmlos? etwas Feuchtigkeit auf dem Felsen oder falsch abgestimmt Fahrwerk und der abflug ist auf harte Felsen ist vorprogrammiert.. ohne Ritterüstung geht da nichts.. Kavallerie voraus! DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRK!


----------



## black soul (18. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack für euren Wildbadausflug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ausflug  ?!
wenn du den lehrer spielst. 
das ist heftig aber es geht,(zumindest ging es 1 mal)



> Warum sieht das auf den Bildern immer so harmlos aus?



spazierfahrt ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Februar 2008)

Frei interpretierbar. Ich nehm jedenfalls das Angebot mit dem vernünftig runterbringen an.

Fahre übrigens bald nicht mehr Kona. Es darf spekuliert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Fahre übrigens bald nicht mehr Kona. Es darf spekuliert werden.



Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## iTom (18. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Frei interpretierbar. Ich nehm jedenfalls das Angebot mit dem vernünftig runterbringen an.
> 
> Fahre übrigens bald nicht mehr Kona. Es darf spekuliert werden.



Votec?


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2008)

Dass du deiner Neuen so schnell untreu wirst ... Gibs doch zu es ist das Übergewicht!


----------



## iTom (18. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Sicher ist sicher.



Oder vielleicht das hier:
Moped


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Februar 2008)

oder hier was aus Bayern oder das da?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Fahre übrigens bald nicht mehr Kona. Es darf spekuliert werden.


Ich habs gewußt..... entweder oder doch back to the roots


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2008)

Ne ich glaub wenn schon Speiseis dann die Sorte Zitrone.

Aber um mal wieder aufs Thema zurückzukommen. Demnächst ist der 29. Februar, das schreit nach einer Schaltjahrtour. Also schnell einen Gleitzeittag einreichen und ab aufs Bike


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne ich glaub wenn schon Speiseis dann die Sorte Zitrone.


Ich dachte das wolltest Du Dir kaufen???


----------



## TeamJung (19. Februar 2008)

Wir auch mein Zweitrad... irgendwann... Pitch ist schon sehr fein....


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wolltest Du Dir kaufen???



Wenn ich könnte wie ich will würd ich in Bikes ersaufen  
Mein Stumpi hat nach dem sehr erfolgreichen Gabeltuning erstmal wieder sehr viel Boden gut gemacht. Ohne den Dämpfer mit dem Dämpfer  wär ich so schnell gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen das zu verkaufen aber das hat sich erstmal wieder erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (19. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne ich glaub wenn schon Speiseis dann die Sorte Zitrone.
> 
> Aber um mal wieder aufs Thema zurückzukommen. Demnächst ist der 29. Februar, das schreit nach einer Schaltjahrtour. Also schnell einen Gleitzeittag einreichen und ab aufs Bike



Trailwonderland scheint noch ne Baustelle zu sein Würde also flach fallen.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich das allerdings auch schon. Sollte das Wetter mitspielen, wäre es sich zu überlegen, das mit der Schaltjahrtour
Egal was für eine Tour, Hauptsache keine Schnee-Irgendwas-Downhill-Tour


----------



## TeamJung (19. Februar 2008)

Übrigens werden wir am Sonntag bei gutem Wetter wieder den SMDH unsicher machen.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Trailwonderland scheint noch ne Baustelle zu sein Würde also flach fallen.


Woher hast Du diese Info???


----------



## iTom (19. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Woher hast Du diese Info???



Guggst Du Pfälzer Forum. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4493889&postcount=36


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn ich könnte wie ich will würd ich in Bikes ersaufen



Wer nicht  

Aber man(n) wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen (z. B. von einem Helius FR mit Rohloff)...

Bis Donnerstag dann..


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Übrigens werden wir am Sonntag bei gutem Wetter wieder den SMDH unsicher machen.....



Da simma dabei datt is prihimaaaa. Der letzte Absatz im 4. Abschnitt (vor dem Double) hat übrigens übel Karies, da fehlen immer mehr Brocken.

Ui 15°C laut wetter.com. Das ist ja endlich mal richtig lecker Kurze-Hosen-Wetter  



			
				iTom schrieb:
			
		

> Egal was für eine Tour, Hauptsache keine Schnee-Irgendwas-Downhill-Tour


Schade ich hatte da zaghaft an Besame Mucho gedacht  Ihr werdet es übrigens nicht glauben, der BM ist auf der ADAC-Radwanderkarte als MTB-Tour eingetragen  naja ohne den Zickzack-Trail vom Turm weg aber Plattenweg und Großes Loch sind dabei.
Alternativ und für die Pussy-Fraktion (oh mann wer hat mit dem Scheiss angefangen? ) könnten wir aber auch die Tour zur Grünhütte nachholen an einem Freitag wird da auch nicht so viel los sein wie am Wochenende.


----------



## TeamJung (19. Februar 2008)

Hammer? Pflöcke? ... wie heißt das Codewort? man könnte ja morgen abend den richten


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Guggst Du Pfälzer Forum.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4493889&postcount=36



ok überzeugt!!!


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Hammer? Pflöcke? ... wie heißt das Codewort? man könnte ja morgen abend den richten



Operation Karies  Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei. Mit Material oder Werkzeug kann ich aber leider nicht dienen. Würde mich aber beteiligen falls Pflöcke oder Latten gekauft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (19. Februar 2008)

Operation Karies... machen wir 17 uhr fest? organisier einen Hammer, 2-3 Pflöcke und ne kleine Säge ... alles im Obi


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2008)

Ok aber denk dran Licht mitzunehmen, im Wald isses um 5 schon ziemlich finster. Da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal gut ausgestattet, war früher hin und wieder in Höhlen unterwegs  Ich pack mal noch eine Stirnlampe extra ein.

Bezgl. Trail-Wonderland gibt es am Donnerstag vielleicht noch aktuelle Informationen.


----------



## black soul (19. Februar 2008)

jung kerls, ich wär auch dabei, aber morgen kann ich leider nicht.
werkzeug und material hätt ich auch. am besten ein auto zum transport bis quelle. den rest kann man laufen.
hiermit antrag auf verschiebung gestellt.

eike hast du zufällig ein foto übrig ?


----------



## TeamJung (19. Februar 2008)

Donnerstag? 16 uhr? da hat man auch noch Licht


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2008)

Ok dann schlag ich auch vor, dass wir das vertagen. Einen neuen Termin können wir ja am Donnerstag besprechen.
*Edit:* Ups, das hat sich jetzt überschnitten. Von mir aus ok, so lange wird das ja nicht dauern, dass es mit dem Stammtisch kollidiert.



> eike hast du zufällig ein foto übrig ?


Ein Foto vom kariösen "Stein des Anstoßes"? Ne ich war so froh, dass es mich nicht auf die Kauleiste geschmissen hat, bis ich wieder stand war ich schon unten


----------



## black soul (19. Februar 2008)

eike schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Foto vom kariösen "Stein des Anstoßes"? Ne ich war so froh, dass es mich nicht auf die Kauleiste geschmissen hat, bis ich wieder stand war ich schon unten



eigentlich dachte ich eher an den serpentinenweg


@TeamJung

und wer geht für mich arbeiten in der zeit ? hab erst um 16.30 feierabend.
leider kein student mehr, zu alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (19. Februar 2008)

bin auch kein Student mehr... also machen wir 17 uhr am Donnerstag fest.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> eigentlich dachte ich eher an den serpentinenweg


Der ist doch noch ok, oder??


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> eigentlich dachte ich eher an den serpentinenweg



Ahso meinst du des? 



pumuckl schrieb:


> Der ist doch noch ok, oder??


Naja mit dem großen Double bin ich noch nicht ganz fertig geworden aber das Roadgap steht  Nene hier wird nur aneinander vorbei geschwätzt


----------



## black soul (19. Februar 2008)

des hab ich gemeint. aber ich wusste nicht das du heimlich gefilmt hast. und wenn ich jetzt in die botanik gerauscht wäre, häää? dann wer das verewigt

roadgap zum strasser, goil


----------



## black soul (19. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> bin auch kein Student mehr... also machen wir 17 uhr am Donnerstag fest.



sorry neeee, das reicht mir net. und wie soll ich denn das gerümpel transportieren ? 
geht das nicht freitag, da hätt ich um 14oo ende. und dann müsst ich wissen was benötigt wird, bzw. wie transportiert.


----------



## TeamJung (19. Februar 2008)

Freitag 14 uhr.... ok... möchte eh am Freitag Urlaub nehmen. Gabel einbauen  

Was brauchen wir: 2x Pflock 50cm Länge, angespitzt, 1x großer Hammer (Fäustchen), 1x Baumsäge (Material müsste vor Ort sein), Nägel

Hab ich was vergessen? JA  

Können das auch beim Stammtisch bereden.....


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Freitag 14 uhr.... ok... möchte eh am Freitag Urlaub nehmen. Gabel einbauen
> 
> Was brauchen wir: 2x Pflock 50cm Länge, angespitzt, 1x großer Hammer (Fäustchen), 1x Baumsäge (Material müsste vor Ort sein), Nägel
> 
> ...



Aber nicht das Ihr euch auf die Pfoten haut bei euch Studis und ex Studis


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ahso meinst du des?



Ist das meine Kurve?


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das meine Kurve?



Genau die.




black soul schrieb:


> des hab ich gemeint. aber ich wusste nicht das du heimlich gefilmt hast. und wenn ich jetzt in die botanik gerauscht wäre, häää? dann wer das verewigt



Dann hätte ich wenigstens einen dokumentiert der sich in der Kurve wegwirft, der letzte ^ war ja hinter mir


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute ein super-sonniges Wochenende kommt auf uns zu, was machen wir draus? 
Für morgen schlage ich den Besame Mucho vor. Am Sonntag soll das Wetter zwar noch besser werden aber da sind dann zu viele Wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (22. Februar 2008)

Könnte nur am Sonntag! Da wär ich dabei!

Morgen spielt der KSC gegen unsere Erzfeinde - das kann und werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey Leute ein super-sonniges Wochenende kommt auf uns zu, was machen wir draus?
> Für morgen schlage ich den Besame Mucho vor. Am Sonntag soll das Wetter zwar noch besser werden aber da sind dann zu viele Wanderer unterwegs.



Würd ja gern. Hab nur leider kein Rad.


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Würd ja gern. Hab nur leider kein Rad.



Wie, Dolly schon vom Hof gejagt  ? Man du verlierst ja keine Zeit


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2008)

....*Brasilianer Heimatrunde am Sonntag wer Lust hat*.....
So zwischen 13.oo und 13.30Uhr am GBZ Parklatz


----------



## iTom (22. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....*Brasilianer Heimatrunde am Sonntag wer Lust hat*.....
> So zwischen 13.oo und 13.30Uhr am GBZ Parklatz



Bin leider nicht da am WE, wäre sonst mitgefahren.


----------



## iTom (22. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Würd ja gern. Hab nur leider kein Rad.



Wie Du hast kein Rad, Du bietest doch eines zum Verkauf an... 
Was für eines wird es denn geben? KiWa-Fully?


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....*Brasilianer Heimatrunde am Sonntag wer Lust hat*.....
> So zwischen 13.oo und 13.30Uhr am GBZ Parklatz



Ich glaub das ist genau das richtige für den Sonntag   Plan mich mal mit ein.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist genau das richtige für den Sonntag   Plan mich mal mit ein.



Nöö Eike, Freerider schaffen das nicht  mind.20km bergauf ........


----------



## Eike. (23. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nöö Eike, Freerider schaffen das nicht  mind.20km bergauf ........



Wart du mal nur ab du kleiner Crosscountry-Enduro-Hybride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Februar 2008)

Nach meiner Kilometerfresser-Tour könnte ich ja jetzt sicherlich auch wieder den Michaelsberg in einem Stück hochtreten, aber leider bekommen wir Besuch und so bin ich verhindert.
In der Einfahrt zur Höllklamm liegt recht viel Schlagraum, da heißt es tragen (war zumindest letzte Woche am Samstag noch so).


Viel Spaß dann,
Jörg


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....*Brasilianer Heimatrunde am Sonntag wer Lust hat*.....
> So zwischen 13.oo und 13.30Uhr am GBZ Parklatz



... hätte Lust, sollte aber spätestens 17 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. Das hieße 3-3,5 h Fahrtzeit - wenn das okay ist, bin ich um eins am GBZ (ist das zw. U-Grombach und Brusel, oder?). 

Fahre dann mit Auto und könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen ...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... hätte Lust, sollte aber spätestens 17 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. Das hieße 3-3,5 h Fahrtzeit - wenn das okay ist, bin ich um eins am GBZ (ist das zw. U-Grombach und Brusel, oder?).
> 
> Fahre dann mit Auto und könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen ...
> 
> ...



Passt scho... 
Genau ist die Stadtbahnhaltestelle zwischen U-Grombach und Bruchsal 
Gruß Andi


----------



## Eike. (24. Februar 2008)

Ich schlag dann um 13:30 mit der S-Bahn auf. Bin ja mal gespannt obs auch noch für ein kurzes Trikot reicht  Kurze Hose ist bei dem Wetter ja wohl Pflicht.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich schlag dann um 13:30 mit der S-Bahn auf. Bin ja mal gespannt obs auch noch für ein kurzes Trikot reicht  Kurze Hose ist bei dem Wetter ja wohl Pflicht.



Geht auch eins? Oder soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich schlag dann um 13:30 mit der S-Bahn auf. Bin ja mal gespannt obs auch noch für ein kurzes Trikot reicht  Kurze Hose ist bei dem Wetter ja wohl Pflicht.



Alles Klar Eike habs ja extra zw.13 und 13.30 Uhr geschrieben...Karrenzzeit für Brasilianer , bin ab 13 Uhr am GBZ um alle in Empfang zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. Februar 2008)

12:50 Wäre auch möglich. Ich lass mich natürlich auch gerne chauffieren aber falls du das Fahrrad im Kofferraum transportiert finde ich es nur fair darauf hinzuweisen, dass mein Bike nicht so wirklich sauber ist. Ich würde auf etwa 1-2kg feinsten Waldboden tippen 
Was sacht denn der Andi, kann die Startzeit ohne weiteres vorverlegt werden (mir isses wurscht) oder kommen wieder Horden von Bikern die alle erst um halb da sind?

Mist da tippt man sich einen Wolf und dann ist einer schneller. Also ich komm dann wohl einfach mit der Bahn die um 10 vor 12 da ist und leg mich ein bischen in die Sonne. Wenn du um eins da bist bin ich ja auch net alleine  Ist letztendlich auch einfacher als wenn du mich mitm Auto abholst Specht.


----------



## Eike. (24. Februar 2008)

War eine sehr schöne (sonnige) Tour mit überraschend vielen Höhenmetern. 
Hat vielleicht jemand unter der Woche Lust auf eine Besame Mucho Erkundung? Hier dürften sich ja auch noch andere Studenten tummeln  Wer als rechtschaffen Schaffender  einen Tag Urlaub übrig hat ist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> War eine sehr schöne (sonnige) Tour mit überraschend vielen Höhenmetern.
> Hat vielleicht jemand unter der Woche Lust auf eine Besame Mucho Erkundung? Hier dürften sich ja auch noch andere Studenten tummeln  Wer als rechtschaffen Schaffender  einen Tag Urlaub übrig hat ist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen.



Jo war ne tolle Tour mit Eike -Speedy-soulmate und Schwarzspecht.....schönes Wetter und gute Trails , was will man mehr 

*Ach Eike ich schlag ich zur CC-Pussy des Monat´s vor *


----------



## Eike. (24. Februar 2008)

Da kreuzt man einmal ohne böse Downhiller-Verkleidung auf und dann dass ... zum Glück dauert der Monat nicht mehr lange


----------



## kermit* (25. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> War eine sehr schöne (sonnige) Tour mit überraschend vielen Höhenmetern.
> Hat vielleicht jemand unter der Woche Lust auf eine Besame Mucho Erkundung? Hier dürften sich ja auch noch andere Studenten tummeln  Wer als rechtschaffen Schaffender  einen Tag Urlaub übrig hat ist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen.



Ab Dienstag Abend bin ich auch wieder in Karlsruhe und eine Runde Bad Herrenalb steht eh auf dem Programm. Hätte also Lust, mitzukommen. Wann hast du denn vor, in Herrenalb zu radeln?


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2008)

Mal abwarten was das Wetter macht. In den nächsten Tagen scheint es ja nicht so toll zu werden. Der Donnerstag sieht zur Zeit nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## justice_france (25. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> War eine sehr schöne (sonnige) Tour mit überraschend vielen Höhenmetern.
> Hat vielleicht jemand unter der Woche Lust auf eine Besame Mucho Erkundung? Hier dürften sich ja auch noch andere Studenten tummeln  Wer als rechtschaffen Schaffender  einen Tag Urlaub übrig hat ist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen.




jo, bin auch student mit zeit unter der woche und würde gern mal bei euch mitfahren, donnerstag würde bei mir auch passen...
wo fahrt ihr denn dann wahrscheinlich?

happy trails


----------



## TeamJung (25. Februar 2008)

Karies müsste beseitigt sein (gell Eike  )... War halb so schlimm... Danke auch nochmal an Wolfgang fürs Steine rücken....


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Karies müsste beseitigt sein (gell Eike  )... War halb so schlimm... Danke auch nochmal an Wolfgang fürs Steine rücken....



Klasse, sorry dass ich doch nicht kommen konnte.

@justice_france:
Ich will den sogenannten Besame-Mucho Trail bei Bad Herrenalb fahren. Die Tour hat ingesammt um die 1000hm und bergab gehts nur über recht technische Trails. Wie gesagt, ich warte mal ab wie das Wetter wird und sag auf jeden Fall noch vorher Bescheid.


----------



## justice_france (25. Februar 2008)

yes, das klingt gut!!

sag mal bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (25. Februar 2008)

@team jung
patrick gell? na ja das meiste habt ihr ja gemacht. also dank an euch zurück, war am samstag kurz hüpfen dort. .  . goil.
ich denk man sieht sich wieder, nettes völkchen die DHler. 

@eike
wie gehts nach herrenalb ? bahn, auto ? und dann ?
den besame kenn ich nicht, aber vielleicht kann ich kurzfristig frei machen. würd mich evtl anschliessen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2008)

... und ich würde auch gern. Leider muss ich noch warten. Momentan gehöre ich zum Volk der Wanderer.


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> wie gehts nach herrenalb ? bahn, auto ? und dann ?
> den besame kenn ich nicht, aber vielleicht kann ich kurzfristig frei machen. würd mich evtl anschliessen.



Das Wann steht halt noch nicht fest. Wenn das Wetter so mitmacht wie es im Moment aussieht (sprich kein Regen und kein Kälteeinbruch) plan ich Donnerstag. Ich würde dann ganz gerne bis 12 in Herrenalb sein. Falls sich niemand mit großem Auto und großem Herz findet mit der Bahn bis Bad Herrenalb und dann aus eigener Kraft auf die Teufelsmühle. 
Das Tempo wird auf jeden Fall laaaangsaaaam. Die Tour gestern hat mir doch recht deutlich gezeigt, dass die Gipfelstürmersaison noch nicht angefangen hat  und bergab braucht man ja auch noch ein bischen Kraft 



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... und ich würde auch gern. Leider muss ich noch warten. Momentan gehöre ich zum Volk der Wanderer.



Kommt davon wenn man mitten in der Vorsaison das Bike wechselt


----------



## iTom (25. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... und ich würde auch gern. Leider muss ich noch warten. Momentan gehöre ich zum Volk der Wanderer.



Also Wandern finde ich auch nicht so schlecht. Bin gestern auf den "Besame Muchos" (oder "Muches" ?) in der Nähe von Colmar unterwegs gewesen - ohne Rad. Würde sich auch lohnen, dort ein WE zu verbringen. Ich glaube einige hier aus dem Forum waren schon mim Rad am Col de la Schlucht bzw. Col du Calvaire. Sehr feine Wege  Teilweise aber technisch recht anspruchsvoll. Mim HT würde ich wohl auch eher an einigen Stellen absteigen, als die Steine auf dem Boden zu konsultieren 
Wenn ich meine Bilder soweit aufbereitet habe, stelle ich ein paar Foddos rein.

Riesenvorteil: Es gibt keine 2m-Regel.


----------



## kermit* (25. Februar 2008)

Donnerstag klingt gut, wäre dabei!
Bei mir passst noch ein weiterer Mensch plus Rad ins Auto.

Ich glauube, bei dem Tempo werden wir uns schon einig: Im letzten halben Jahr bin ich nur auf einem leichten CC-Radl unterwegs gewesen und seit gestern wieder mit dem Bullit... was für ein Unterschied!

btw: In Col de la Schlucht war ich bisher nur auf der Sommerrodelbahn. Hab aber auch schon oft gehört, dass es tolle Trails geben soll. Und allzu weit ist es ja gar nicht von KA entfernt.


----------



## iTom (25. Februar 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> ...
> btw: In Col de la Schlucht war ich bisher nur auf der Sommerrodelbahn. Hab aber auch schon oft gehört, dass es tolle Trails geben soll. Und allzu weit ist es ja gar nicht von KA entfernt.



Sind immerhin 2,5h Fahrzeit, einfach! Eine Übernachtung wäre schon angebracht, um dort mehr oder weniger "2 Tage" fahren zu können.


----------



## kermit* (25. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sind immerhin 2,5h Fahrzeit, einfach! Eine Übernachtung wäre schon angebracht, um dort mehr oder weniger "2 Tage" fahren zu können.



Stimmt schon, aber ich hab das letzte halbe Jahr in USA verbracht und hab deshalb eine etwas verschobene Ansicht von Distanzen:
Wir sind für ein verlängertes Bikewochenede 10h (einfach!) von Michigan nach North Carolina gefahren.. Aber es hatte sich mehr als gelohnt!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2008)

Ich werd dieses Jahr auch noch irgendwann die Vogesen rocken.

Außerdem steht noch Trailwonderland aus.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Tour gestern hat mir doch recht deutlich gezeigt, dass die Gipfelstürmersaison noch nicht angefangen hat  und bergab braucht man ja auch noch ein bischen Kraft



Ja wie...??? War ich so übel gestern  dabei hatte ich einen sehr guten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werd dieses Jahr auch noch irgendwann die Vogesen rocken.
> 
> Außerdem steht noch Trailwonderland aus.



Nordvogesen im September wahrscheinlich wieder...Col du pigeonnier oder so ähnlich 
Mittel- oder Südvogesen bei Dir? Col Du Cavalaire würde mich auch reizen mim Fully. Werde ich auch mal in Betracht ziehen.

Wann ist Trailwonderland angesagt? Hab seit heute ein neues Innenlager...jetzt kann ich mal wieder richtig wiegetreten und den Bock die Rampen hochdrücken


----------



## kermit* (26. Februar 2008)

Nochmal wegen Donnerstag:

Laut wetter.de schaut der Donnerstag recht gut aus. Ich denke, ich werde auf jeden Fall nach Herrenalb gehen zum Radeln. Wenn jemand bei mir im Auto mitfahren will, einfach melden (hätte Platz für ein zusätzlichen Radler mit Rad).

Ansonsten können wir uns auch um 12 am BHF in Herrenalb treffen.

Ich habe heute Abend und morgen kein Internet und Telefon, werd aber morgen mittag noch ein Platz mit Internet suchen und nochmal reinschauen.


----------



## wookie (26. Februar 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> ...Wenn jemand bei mir im Auto mitfahren will, einfach melden...



Achtung, die strecke zwischen neurod und marxzell ist gesperrt!

man kann aber so fahren:

ettlingen -> schöllbronn -> völkersbach -> Freiolsheim -> Bernbach -> Herrenalb

oder

ettlingen -> busenbach -> waldbronn -> etzenrot -> spielberg -> pfaffenrot -> marxzell

da ich jeden tag die strecke karlsruhe <-> marxzell fahre, konnte ich gestern mit dem bike auf einsamer und verlassener straße durch das albtaal fahren. war echt mal was anderes.


----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Februar 2008)

Hy,

also laut Bikelager   sind die Teile Morgen da. AM Sonntag ist dann auch ein BM drine 

Bin glaube ich der beste Papa und Ehemann seit mein Bike am Sack ist. (+ 4 kg)


----------



## frenchy (26. Februar 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> also laut Bikelager   sind die Teile Morgen da. AM Sonntag ist dann auch ein BM drine
> 
> Bin glaube ich der beste Papa und Ehemann seit mein Bike am Sack ist. (+ 4 kg)



..dann ist die Zeit gekommen wieder der böse Papa, der kaum da ist, zu werden


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2008)

Die gute Vorhersage für Donnerstag scheint mir auch ziemlich stabil zu sein. Also mal Tacheles:
*Donnerstag 28.2 werden die Trails an der Teufelsmühle gerockt. Treffen um 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb*

Wer kommt außer mir und Kermit noch mit und braucht ggf. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit? Ich kann auch mit der Bahn fahren, hab ja noch das Studiticket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justice_france (26. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die gute Vorhersage für Donnerstag scheint mir auch ziemlich stabil zu sein. Also mal Tacheles:
> *Donnerstag 28.2 werden die Trails an der Teufelsmühle gerockt. Treffen um 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb*
> 
> Wer kommt außer mir und Kermit noch mit und braucht ggf. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit? Ich kann auch mit der Bahn fahren, hab ja noch das Studiticket.



Hey,

ich wäre gern dabei, muss nur mal schauen, ob ich n Auto an dem Tag hab..
Sonst schau ich mal mit der Bahn.
Von euch ist nicht zufällig jemand aus Pforzheim und Umkreis?


----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die gute Vorhersage für Donnerstag scheint mir auch ziemlich stabil zu sein. Also mal Tacheles:
> *Donnerstag 28.2 werden die Trails an der Teufelsmühle gerockt. Treffen um 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb*
> 
> Wer kommt außer mir und Kermit noch mit und braucht ggf. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit? Ich kann auch mit der Bahn fahren, hab ja noch das Studiticket.



Booah Student müsste man sein viel Spass am Donnerstag...ich denk beim Malochen an euch


----------



## kermit* (26. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die gute Vorhersage für Donnerstag scheint mir auch ziemlich stabil zu sein. Also mal Tacheles:
> *Donnerstag 28.2 werden die Trails an der Teufelsmühle gerockt. Treffen um 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb*
> 
> Wer kommt außer mir und Kermit noch mit und braucht ggf. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit? Ich kann auch mit der Bahn fahren, hab ja noch das Studiticket.



Wenn keiner mehr mit will, kannst du ja bei mir mitfahren. Komme von Neureut oben, fahr also durch Karlsruhe durch. Ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich nur noch einmal kurz ins internet kommen, deswegen schlag einfach vor, wann und wo es für dich geschickt ist. Ich komme dann. 

Ich fahre über Kronenplatz, am Scheck-In vorbei und am HBF KA vorbei nach Ettlingen.
Wegen der Baustelle zwischen Neurod und Marxzell sollten wir so ggn 11:00 bis 11:15 losdüsen, denk ich.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Booah Student müsste man sein viel Spass am Donnerstag...ich denk beim Malochen an euch


*kopfschüttel* Andi, dem ist mal gar nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!!


----------



## aacho (26. Februar 2008)

Mache am Samstas ein Tour im Schwarzwald.
Hat jemand Lust mit machen?


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wenn keiner mehr mit will, kannst du ja bei mir mitfahren. Komme von Neureut oben, fahr also durch Karlsruhe durch. Ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich nur noch einmal kurz ins internet kommen, deswegen schlag einfach vor, wann und wo es für dich geschickt ist. Ich komme dann.
> 
> Ich fahre über Kronenplatz, am Scheck-In vorbei und am HBF KA vorbei nach Ettlingen.
> Wegen der Baustelle zwischen Neurod und Marxzell sollten wir so ggn 11:00 bis 11:15 losdüsen, denk ich.



Sehe ich auch so. Am besten treffen wir uns dann bei der Tankstelle hinter dem Hauptbahnhof, das liegt ja direkt am Weg und du musst nicht erst einen Parkplatz suchen. Ich schick dir noch eine PM mit meiner Handynummer.


----------



## frenchy (27. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Also Wandern finde ich auch nicht so schlecht. Bin gestern auf den "Besame Muchos" (oder "Muches" ?) in der Nähe von Colmar unterwegs gewesen - ohne Rad. Würde sich auch lohnen, dort ein WE zu verbringen. Ich glaube einige hier aus dem Forum waren schon mim Rad am Col de la Schlucht bzw. Col du Calvaire. Sehr feine Wege  Teilweise aber technisch recht anspruchsvoll. Mim HT würde ich wohl auch eher an einigen Stellen absteigen, als die Steine auf dem Boden zu konsultieren
> Wenn ich meine Bilder soweit aufbereitet habe, stelle ich ein paar Foddos rein.
> 
> Riesenvorteil: Es gibt keine 2m-Regel.



OOOOH doch!! die 2m-Regel gibt!!!! Der "Club Vosgien" ist dafür zuständig und eigentlich nicht sooooo streng ( so lang die Single Trails "respektiert" werden!!!!!)
Um Ihre "Kulanz" noch zu verbessern, organisieren wir z.B. Aufräumungsaktionen und befreien die singles v. Bäume usw...
Wichtig ist eigentlich RESPEKTVOLL mit anderen Nutzer umzugehen (nicht    sondern    oder sogar  ), dann ist alles OK!!


----------



## justice_france (27. Februar 2008)

Ich würd dann morgen auch mitfahren, wenn`s ok ist..
Um 12 dann am Bahnhof!

Grüße


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2008)

justice_france schrieb:


> Ich würd dann morgen auch mitfahren, wenn`s ok ist..
> Um 12 dann am Bahnhof!
> 
> Grüße



Klasse dann bis morgen in Bad Herrenalb. Falls sonst noch jemand mitkommen will bitte hier bescheid sagen oder wenns kurzfristig ist durchklingeln (0I73/3sechs577acht7) damit wir auch alle beisammen haben wenn wir losfahren.
Ach ja, Helm sollte ja selbstverständlich sein und Protektoren sind auch nicht verkehrt, wer keine hat darf halt nicht stürzen


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Wichtig ist eigentlich RESPEKTVOLL mit anderen Nutzer umzugehen (nicht    sondern    oder sogar  ), dann ist alles OK!!



  Damit klappt es eigentlich immer, Verbote hin oder her. Die meisten Wanderer wissen davon ja eh nix und wenn es keinen Grund gibt sich zu beschweren (weil die Biker alle nett sind  ) gibts auch kein Problem. Ich hab da statt   schon alles von  über  bis  erlebt 

So damit ist mein Monatsvorrat an Smileys aufgebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (27. Februar 2008)

@eike

ich weiss noch nicht ob mir das reicht.   im moment sieht es mehr nach arbeit als nach mucho aus. wenn ich nicht um 11.55 in herrenalb aus dem zug hüpfe, komm ich leider nicht. dann nächstes mal.
falls nciht .viel spass euch, keine unkontrollierten abgänge


----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> OOOOH doch!! die 2m-Regel gibt!!!! Der "Club Vosgien" ist dafür zuständig und eigentlich nicht sooooo streng ( so lang die Single Trails "respektiert" werden!!!!!)
> Um Ihre "Kulanz" noch zu verbessern, organisieren wir z.B. Aufräumungsaktionen und befreien die singles v. Bäume usw...
> Wichtig ist eigentlich RESPEKTVOLL mit anderen Nutzer umzugehen (nicht    sondern    oder sogar  ), dann ist alles OK!!



Dann hatte ich irgendwann mal etwas falsch verstanden. Nun gut.
Aber ich verstehe, mit 






und






hat man freie Fahrt

und der Wanderklub ist besänftigt und zufrieden 

Ein paar Steine könnte der Wanderklub ein bisschen besser legen, so dass man nicht absteigen muß.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2008)

*Am Sonntag mach ich nochmal die gleiche Runde wie letztes Woe nur um 11.30*...also wer Lust und Zeit hat darf sich gerne anschließen(quälen lassen )
Pussy´s sind auch erlaubt


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag mach ich nochmal die gleiche Runde wie letztes Woe nur um 11.30*...also wer Lust und Zeit hat darf sich gerne anschließen(quälen lassen )
> Pussy´s sind auch erlaubt



Wenn ich den Trümmerhaufen (ich hol jetzt gleich die Flex ) bis dahin wieder in was fahrbares verwandelt habe, dann zeig ich dir was 'ne Pussy ist! 

Dir werden die Tränen kommen wenn du mich den Berg runterschieben siehst  .


----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag mach ich nochmal die gleiche Runde wie letztes Woe nur um 11.30*...also wer Lust und Zeit hat darf sich gerne anschließen(quälen lassen )
> Pussy´s sind auch erlaubt



Mal abwarten wie das Wetter wird. Sieht bis jetzt mal ausbaufähig aus


----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Trümmerhaufen (ich hol jetzt gleich die Flex ) bis dahin wieder in was fahrbares verwandelt habe, dann zeig ich dir was 'ne Pussy ist!
> 
> Dir werden die Tränen kommen wenn du mich den Berg runterschieben siehst  .



...das Sparschwein


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Trümmerhaufen (ich hol jetzt gleich die Flex ) bis dahin wieder in was fahrbares verwandelt habe, dann zeig ich dir was 'ne Pussy ist!
> 
> Dir werden die Tränen kommen wenn du mich den Berg runterschieben siehst  .



Komm Onkel Jürgen wol liegt dein Problem am Bike.....wo kann man helfen


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Komm Onkel Jürgen wol liegt dein Problem am Bike.....wo kann man helfen



Zuerst mal ein Zeitproblem . Ausbauen (Gabel, Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Kurbel) ging ja noch relativ schnell. 

Entweder ich nehme das ganze Klumps morgen mit ins Büro und verschanze mich damit einfach im Serverraum (wenn's da nur nicht so kalt wäre) oder ich such mir einen freundlichen Dienstleister (und sing' dann Toms Lied ).


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *]Am Sonntag mach ich nochmal die gleiche Runde wie letztes Woe nur um 11.30*...also wer Lust und Zeit hat darf sich gerne anschließen(quälen lassen )



Unsere Sklaventreiber Andy findet langsam Spass am SM! also entweder trainiert er heimlich oder er isst zuviel Müsli zum Frühstück..


so die Daten der letze Quälerei   Km: 32,71  Hm: 841


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Februar 2008)

Ich meld mich mal unter Vorbehalt an.


----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Unsere Sklaventreiber Andy findet langsam Spass am SM! also entweder trainiert er heimlich oder er isst zuviel Müsli zum Frühstück..
> 
> 
> so die Daten der letze Quälerei   Km: 32,71  Hm: 841



Das Profil sieht ja recht lecker aus    841Hm bei ca. 33km

Wollt ihr etwa auch am Ende des Jahres die 100THm gepackt haben? 

Vielleicht möchte Andy einfach das LMAA durch einen sinnvolleren Wert ersetzen


----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal unter Vorbehalt an.



Mit neuem Rad?


----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Zuerst mal ein Zeitproblem . Ausbauen (Gabel, Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Kurbel) ging ja noch relativ schnell.
> 
> Entweder ich nehme das ganze Klumps morgen mit ins Büro und verschanze mich damit einfach im Serverraum (wenn's da nur nicht so kalt wäre) oder ich such mir einen freundlichen Dienstleister (und sing' dann Toms Lied ).



Mach Dir nichts draus, ich habe vorgestern mein wassergekühltes Innenlager durch ein luftgekühltes Innenlager ersetzen müssen. Das Wasser für die Kühlung trat seitlich aus.  Will heißen, bei der Demontage lief ne ganze Menge Wasser aus der Lagerbuchse, weil ausgeschlagen und deshalb nicht mehr dicht 
Demnächst ist ein neuer Sattel fällig... Wird Zeit, sonst hängt mir irgendwann demnächst die Sattelstütze irgendwo Bin ich nicht wirklich scharf drauf...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Mit neuem Rad?



Wenn bis dahin alle Teile geliefert und zusammengebaut sind, ja.


----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn bis dahin alle Teile geliefert und zusammengebaut sind, ja.



Wie meinst Du? Ich kann Dich so schlecht verstehen? Was fürn Rad wird es werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aacho (28. Februar 2008)

Hi, Freaks 

macht ihr am Samstag ein Ausflug?


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du? Ich kann Dich so schlecht verstehen? Was fürn Rad wird es werden?



die Frage ist eher: 
"wie lange dauert es bis er wieder was neues hat" 

nach dem Motto Reifen runter brauche neues Rad..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2008)

Die Reifen waren noch gut. Die werden weiterverwendet.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> die Frage ist eher:
> "wie lange dauert es bis er wieder was neues hat"
> 
> nach dem Motto Reifen runter brauche neues Rad..



Stimmt mein Hinterreifen ist fast runter...muss mal im Bikekatalog suchen


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn bis dahin alle Teile geliefert und zusammengebaut sind, ja.



Wenigstens ein Foto vom Rahmen   *BIIITTTTEEEE*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wenigstens ein Foto vom Rahmen   *BIIITTTTEEEE*


ich schließe mich an!!! DOLLY II ?????


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2008)

aacho schrieb:


> Hi, Freaks
> 
> macht ihr am Samstag ein Ausflug?



Bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage wird das wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser fallen.
Apropo fallen. Dirk, du hättest heute dabei sein sollen. Dann hätte ich dir nämlich gezeigt wie man über den Lenker absteigt ohne sich was kaputt zu machen 
Besame Mucho war eine geile Tour mit netten Leuten. Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung und vielleicht fahr ich beim nächsten mal auch ein bischen mehr, vor allem am Schluss


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2008)

Du hast geschoben/getragen? Hochzus, oder?  

Rahmen ist noch nicht da. Wiöö jemand ein Bild von einen 73mm Octalink-Innenlager sehen?


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du hast geschoben/getragen? Hochzus, oder?



Nö da hab ich mich durchgebissen. Die längste Schiebeetappe durch Bad Herrenalb war aber nicht ganz freiwillig


----------



## justice_france (28. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage wird das wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser fallen.
> Apropo fallen. Dirk, du hättest heute dabei sein sollen. Dann hätte ich dir nämlich gezeigt wie man über den Lenker absteigt ohne sich was kaputt zu machen
> Besame Mucho war eine geile Tour mit netten Leuten. Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung und vielleicht fahr ich beim nächsten mal auch ein bischen mehr, vor allem am Schluss



war echt ne gute runde heute, coole trails und wir haben uns für den saisonbeginn glaub ganz gut geschlagen  

demnächst müssen wir definitiv wieder fahren, hat echt bock gemacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nö da hab ich mich durchgebissen. Die längste Schiebeetappe durch Bad Herrenalb war aber nicht ganz freiwillig



Die Steigung nach der Mühle? Die kann man doch fahren  Manch einer fährt sowas aufm Hinterrad (ich leider nicht) hoch; der Einradspezialist.


----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ich schließe mich an!!! DOLLY II ?????



Domina One


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Steigung nach der Mühle? Die kann man doch fahren  Manch einer fährt sowas aufm Hinterrad (ich leider nicht) hoch; der Einradspezialist.



Nein, Du nicht. Aber Du fährst im Kreis um mich rum, während ich mich hochquäle und fotografierst mich noch dabei.

Danke.


----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nein, Du nicht. Aber Du fährst im Kreis um mich rum, während ich mich hochquäle und fotografierst mich noch dabei.
> 
> Danke.



Ich versuche doch nur einen "luftleeren" Raum zu erzeugen, damit Du keinen Gegenwind mehr hast


----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du hast geschoben/getragen? Hochzus, oder?
> 
> Rahmen ist noch nicht da. Wiöö jemand ein Bild von einen 73mm Octalink-Innenlager sehen?



Wann isn Termin für den Rahmen?


----------



## TeamJung (28. Februar 2008)

@Dirk welchen Rahmen gibt es denn?  Pitch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist mit der Post schon raus. Muss morgen oder am Samstag kommen. Ist ein Proceed FST (die CC-Pussies bitte googlen). Schwarz anodisiert mit gelaserten Decals. Und das beste daran: Ich kann wieder ein 22er Kettenblatt fahren.


----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist mit der Post schon raus. Muss morgen oder am Samstag kommen. Ist ein Proceed FST (die CC-Pussies bitte googlen). Schwarz anodisiert mit gelaserten Decals. Und das beste daran: Ich kann wieder ein 22er Kettenblatt fahren.



Die Vertrider haben es Dir wohl angetan 

Was hast Du denn vor wenn man das so liest:
[zitat]
...Dass man nach einem 30 m Sturz eines FST in ein Schuttkar (siehe unten) wieder ein FST und keinen Schrotthaufen hochträgt, ...
[/zitat]

Den Megasturz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2008)

Komisch. Genau der Satz hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und das beste daran: Ich kann wieder ein 22er Kettenblatt fahren.



Versuchs einfach mal mit nem 20er Blatt......weniger quählen bergauf So als Tipp vom Hybridpussy


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Steigung nach der Mühle? Die kann man doch fahren  Manch einer fährt sowas aufm Hinterrad (ich leider nicht) hoch; der Einradspezialist.



Nene schon längst wieder unten. Am Ende vom letzten Trail, schon im Albtal war auf einmal hinten die Luft raus (also auch ausm Reifen und nicht nur den Beinen ). Als ich den Ersatzschlauch einziehen wollte mussten wir aber feststellen, dass sich die Schraube vom Ventil festgefressen hat. Und weil keiner eine Zange dabei hatte hab ich bis zum Parkplatz zurück getragen/geschoben.
Sonst waren es nur kurze Stücke auf den Trails. Wobei ich glaub ich so manche Kante bei der ich gekniffen hab mitgenommen hätte wenn es mich nciht gleich am Anfang vom Plattenweg vorwärts übergeschlagen hätte weil ich einen Absatz etwas optimistisch eingeschätzt habe.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2008)

... ich glaub, die Kante kenn ich. Da hab ich auch direkt dahinter was im Schnee gesucht.


----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... ich glaub, die Kante kenn ich. Da hab ich auch direkt dahinter was im Schnee gesucht.



Das passiert nur wenn man den Federweg vom Rad unterschätzt. Bei einer 1/2m hohen Stufe ist nun mal 120mm nicht immer geeignet für ne rasante Stufenfahrt Zumal man vielleicht meint, man hätte 1m Federweg bei tatsächlichen 120mm...


Solche Wege muß man eben öfters mal gefahren sein, dann kann man ganz anderst damit umgehen. Ich merke es an mir selbst. Unbekanntes Terrain, Geschwindigkeit raus, alles ist bestens. Bekanntes Terrain, Gas geben und trotzdem auf die Fresse fallen


----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nene schon längst wieder unten. Am Ende vom letzten Trail, schon im Albtal war auf einmal hinten die Luft raus (also auch ausm Reifen und nicht nur den Beinen ). Als ich den Ersatzschlauch einziehen wollte mussten wir aber feststellen, dass sich die Schraube vom Ventil festgefressen hat. Und weil keiner eine Zange dabei hatte hab ich bis zum Parkplatz zurück getragen/geschoben.
> Sonst waren es nur kurze Stücke auf den Trails. Wobei ich glaub ich so manche Kante bei der ich gekniffen hab mitgenommen hätte wenn es mich nciht gleich am Anfang vom Plattenweg vorwärts übergeschlagen hätte weil ich einen Absatz etwas optimistisch eingeschätzt habe.



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Mit nem Multitool kann man doch aber ein bisschen improvisieren. Schade dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte. Mußte leider wie viele auch arbeiten. 
Ich selbst schleife immer ein Multitool mit mir rum wenn ich mim Rad unterwegs bin. Hat mir schon in so manchen Situationen weitergeholfen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## black soul (29. Februar 2008)

> Ist ein Proceed FST (die CC-Pussies bitte googlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

dirk, ich verneige mich respektvoll. an alles andere hätt ich gedacht. mein ehemaliges traumrad. 

das ist soooo ein geiler bock, welche grösse hast du denn genommen ?
das rockt so rischtisch auf dem SM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Mit nem Multitool kann man doch aber ein bisschen improvisieren. Schade dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte. Mußte leider wie viele auch arbeiten.
> Ich selbst schleife immer ein Multitool mit mir rum wenn ich mim Rad unterwegs bin. Hat mir schon in so manchen Situationen weitergeholfen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.



Mit dem Alien-Tool war leider nix zu reißen. Beide Schlüssel die fast gepasst hätten waren entweder ein kleines bischen zu groß oder zu klein und der Leatherman lag zu Hause in der Schublade. Aber weil wir ja eh schon fast wieder zurück waren wollte ich da nicht ewig dran rumbasteln. Wenns auf der Hinfahrt passiert wäre hätte ich mir da mit Sicherheit noch mehr Mühe gegeben.
Anyway, war trotzdem eine geile Tour und bei den nächsten BM-Befahrungen wird auch der Fahr-Anteil noch ansteigen


----------



## Curtado (3. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag mach ich nochmal die gleiche Runde wie letztes Woe nur um 11.30*...also wer Lust und Zeit hat darf sich gerne anschließen(quälen lassen )
> Pussy´s sind auch erlaubt



@ Andi, bist du gestern gefahren? Ich habs mir noch überlegt zu kommen war mir aber dann doch zu stürmisch.


----------



## andi1969 (4. März 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> @ Andi, bist du gestern gefahren? Ich habs mir noch überlegt zu kommen war mir aber dann doch zu stürmisch.



Nö war ab 10 Uhr nicht mehr daran zu denken bei dem Wetter.....


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2008)

Falls es am Wochenende(Sonntag) es nicht regnet oder die Welt sonst irgendwie unter geht , mach ich wieder einen Homerun um 13.00 Uhr vom GBZ Haltestelle aus , so 800 HM und so ca. 35km


----------



## iTom (5. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Falls es am Wochenende(Sonntag) es nicht regnet oder die Welt sonst irgendwie unter geht , mach ich wieder einen Homerun um 13.00 Uhr vom GBZ Haltestelle aus , so 800 HM und so ca. 35km



Am Sonntag wird es so:


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wird es so:



Und diesen Sonntach?


----------



## iTom (8. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und diesen Sonntach?



Morgens so:





Mittags so:


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2008)

Mädel es ist so oder so matschig alla gut oder  .....


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. März 2008)

Alla hopp!

Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Zeit? Und dann hoffentlich auch die üblichen Verdächtigen...


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Alla hopp!
> 
> Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Zeit? Und dann hoffentlich auch die üblichen Verdächtigen...



Liegt noch Schlagraum und Bäume in der Ungeheuerklamm????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Liegt noch Schlagraum und Bäume in der Ungeheuerklamm????



Ich war vor ca. 2 Wochen zum letzten Mal dort, da lag noch. Allerdings nur oben bei der Einfahrt. Tragen über einen Baumstamm und 2 (?) weitere weiträumig umgehen. Der Rest war einfach zucker


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich war vor ca. 2 Wochen zum letzten Mal dort, da lag noch. Allerdings nur oben bei der Einfahrt. Tragen über einen Baumstamm und 2 (?) weitere weiträumig umgehen. Der Rest war einfach zucker



Gut vor 2 Wochen war ich auch dort  und das waren etwas mehr als 2-3 Bäume......


----------



## Oskar1974 (8. März 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß euch morgen.
Matschig ist es dort alle mal . War heute dort  
Bin morgen auf RTF in der Pfalz sonst wäre ich gerne mit von der Partie  

Grüße
Pat


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

wann ist denn dann Treffpunkt am GBZ-Parkplatz? 13:30 Uhr? Mir wäre 14:00 Uhr lieber, dann kann ich den sonntäglichen Spaziergang mit der Regierung etwas ausdehnen 

Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Falls es am Wochenende(Sonntag) es nicht regnet oder die Welt sonst irgendwie unter geht , mach ich wieder einen Homerun um 13.00 Uhr vom GBZ Haltestelle aus , so 800 HM und so ca. 35km



 Lesen Jungs lesen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Lesen Jungs lesen



Is ja gut. Ich war irgendwie der festen Meinung, dass sich das auf das letzte Wochenende bezog.
Na ja, dann werde ich eben allein meine Runden ziehen müssen  
13:00 Uhr ist definitv zu früh für mich.

Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels ,
bin wieder zurück! 
Ware ne schnelle Runde  
77,8 KM / 30,8 km/h Schnitt .
Danke nochmal an den Guide Uwe 





Viel Spaß euch heute 

Grüße
Pat


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. März 2008)

So,

nach einer Dusche und kurzer Regenerationspause ein kurzer Statusbericht über die Höllklamm.

Oben, direkt an der Einfahrt ist jetzt alles weg. Dafür liegen die beiden großen Buchen kurz nach der ersten Rechtskurve immer noch und verlangen nach einer kurzen Tragepassage. Danach ist dann aber alles frei.


Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> nach einer Dusche und kurzer Regenerationspause ein kurzer Statusbericht über die Höllklamm.
> 
> ...



Jo war weitgehend weg das Zeuch aber dafür ist die Einfahrt vom Trecker zerwühlt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2008)

Hey Jungs. Nächstes WE werd ich mir auch wieder die Ehre geben, mit euch. Ich hoffe, ihr bekommt das mit einer einheitlichen Abfahrtszeit gemanagt.


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hey Jungs. Nächstes WE werd ich mir auch wieder die Ehre geben, mit euch. Ich hoffe, ihr bekommt das mit einer einheitlichen Abfahrtszeit gemanagt.



*Rosa Pussyformular *in 13facher Ausführung Herr Dirk....muss alles seine Ordnung haben wenn mann eine einheitliche Abfahrtszeit beantragen will da könnte ja jeder kommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Rosa Pussyformular *in 13facher Ausführung Herr Dirk....muss alles seine Ordnung haben wenn mann eine einheitliche Abfahrtszeit beantragen will da könnte ja jeder kommen



Gibts das wo zum downloaden? Falls ja, auch 13 mal?


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gibts das wo zum downloaden? Falls ja, auch 13 mal?



Ich glaub die Oberpussy hat noch eins


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2008)

Äh .... ? Und wer ist das?


----------



## Eike. (9. März 2008)

Hoffentlich funktioniert bis dahin die Schaltung an meinem Scotty endlich mal. Dann können die beiden neuen gleich der Meute vorgestellt werden 
Hab heute eine kurze Runde durch die Stadt und den Schlosspark gedreht und die Kette rutscht immernoch ständig durch. Ich hab jetzt nochmal planlos an den vielen Schräubchen rumgedreht und wenn es immer noch nicht geht kommt probeweise das Hinterrad vom Stumpy rein, dann weis ich wenigstens ob es das Ritzelpaket oder der Freilauf ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2008)

Komisch. Andi redet von der Oberpussy, ich frag nach ihr und Du meldest Dich zu Wort. Das glaub ich jetzt nicht.  

Im Ernst. Das können wir machen. Falls Du Probleme mit der Schaltung hast, dass können wir auch auf dem GBZ-Parkplatz noch schnell in einer NotOP beheben. Fachfrauen sind ja genug da.  

Bei mir funktioniert auch noch nicht alle so, wie es soll. Und die Dämpferpumpe werd ich auch wohl noch ne Weile mit rumfahren.


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2008)

So hatte heute einen neuen Mitfahrer dabei , Georg wird öfters dabei sein...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Curtado*


----------



## Eike. (9. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So hatte heute einen neuen Mitfahrer dabei , Georg wird öfters dabei sein...



Jaja den Spruch hamma schon öfter gehört 



			
				DIRK SAYS schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch. Andi redet von der Oberpussy, ich frag nach ihr und Du meldest Dich zu Wort. Das glaub ich jetzt nicht.



Reiner Zufall  hier wird ja so schnell gepostet da weis man nie wo man landet


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2008)

Hat Georg auch einen Forums-Namen bzw. ein Fahrrad? Auf dem Bild seh ich ihn nur als Fußgänger.


----------



## Curtado (10. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich denke schon, das ich öfters mal mit euch fahre.War eine schöne Tour gestern. 






und Dirk hier mein Rad





Gruß
Georg/Curtado


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. März 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


>



 Schönes Rad


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schönes Rad




  Vor allem schön dreckig!  
Aber ein Mountainbiker, der sauber von der Tour zurückkommt, der war nur in der Eisdiele oder im Biergarten


----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2008)

*So Jungs und Damen wie sieht es am Karfreitag mit der Grünhüttentour aus......????Als Ersatz zur gestrichenen Abschlusstour, dachte so an Herrenalb zur Grünhütte und über Teufelsmühle zurück*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So Jungs und Damen wie sieht es am Karfreitag mit der Grünhüttentour aus......????Als Ersatz zur gestrichenen Abschlusstour, dachte so an Herrenalb zur Grünhütte und über Teufelsmühle zurück*


Das hätte fast ein Doppelpost gegeben  !!! Ich stelle Deinen Beitrag mal in den ursprünglichen Abschlußtourfred rein, damit die Übersicht erhalten bleibt, ich könnte natürlich noch einen Pussythread aufmachen  !!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. März 2008)

Hallo Andi,

du musst nicht so schreien. Aber für Karfreitag muss ich leider absagen, da ist bei uns das traditionelle Angrillen auf dem Sportplatz mit vorheriger Radtour. Da darf ich als Funktionär nicht fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das hätte fast ein Doppelpost gegeben  !!! Ich stelle Deinen Beitrag mal in den Ursprünglichen Abschlußtourfred rein, damit die Übersicht erhalten bleibt, ich könnte natürlich noch einen Pussythread aufmachen  !!!



Alles Klar Du *OBERPUSSY*da sag ich nicht nein


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Alles Klar Du *OBERPUSSY*da sag ich nicht nein


zu dem zusätzlichen Pussythread???


----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> du musst nicht so schreien. Aber für Karfreitag muss ich leider absagen, da ist bei uns das traditionelle Angrillen auf dem Sportplatz mit vorheriger Radtour. Da darf ich als Funktionär nicht fehlen



Iss wie auf em Fischmarkt wer lauter schreit, der besser verkauft ansonst vergisst das wieder jeder


----------



## iTom (10. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So Jungs und Damen wie sieht es am Karfreitag mit der Grünhüttentour aus......????Als Ersatz zur gestrichenen Abschlusstour, dachte so an Herrenalb zur Grünhütte und über Teufelsmühle zurück*



Ich kann nicht, bin leider im Vinschgau unterwegs allerdings nicht mim Rad...


----------



## black soul (10. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schönes Rad




stimmt, aber leider ist die gabel kaputt.......   

undweg


----------



## MTBDave (10. März 2008)

@Karfreitagtour > wär dabei...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. März 2008)

Die Karfreitagstourplanung, Zusagen, (Absagen zählen nicht), etc in folgendem Thread...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. März 2008)

Gibt es denn schon für kommendes WE ein Planung?? Hätte nochmal Lust auf eine Runde über den Wattkopf, Toter Mann, alte Graf Rhena, so wie damals als die Horde von Durlach durch die Wälder gerauscht ist.


----------



## Eike. (11. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon für kommendes WE ein Planung?? Hätte nochmal Lust auf eine Runde über den Wattkopf, Toter Mann, alte Graf Rhena, so wie damals als die Horde von Durlach durch die Wälder gerauscht ist.



Wenns Wetter mitmacht bin ich dabei. Das Fully fährt ja wenigstens noch (auch wenn die Bremse ein bischen schleift).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. März 2008)

Kleine Zwischeninfo für die Westweginteressierten, da müsst ihr durch :


----------



## iTom (12. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kleine Zwischeninfo für die Westweginteressierten, da müsst ihr durch :



Das könnte doch fast in 3 Tagen zu schaffen sein. Natürlich nur bei sehr guten Bedingungen und sehr guter Kondition.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kleine Zwischeninfo für die Westweginteressierten, da müsst ihr durch :


Hat da etwas jemand meine Westwegprofile zusammengefügt  !!! Macht sich aber gut, muß ich mir doch gleich klauen!!


----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das könnte doch fast in 3 Tagen zu schaffen sein. Natürlich nur bei sehr guten Bedingungen und sehr guter Kondition.



 Klar Tom in 3 Tagen jaja Meister...bist Du etwas irre


----------



## Cook (12. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das könnte doch fast in 3 Tagen zu schaffen sein. Natürlich nur bei sehr guten Bedingungen und sehr guter Kondition.


Ich klink' mich hier grad mal ein: Mittelweg und Ostweg wurden schon in je 2 Tagen abgefahren. Der Westweg ist etwas heikler, kann aber, wenn wirklich alles passt, in 2-3 Tagen gefahren werden. Ist dann aber äusserst kernig. Bisher habe ich aber noch keinen Bericht davon gelesen. Dürfte wahrscheinlich noch nicht so oft gemacht worden sein.


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2008)

Ich habs net so eilig, da werden es vermutlich 5 werden aber wers braucht ....
@pumuckl
Die aktuelle Version von CicloTour kann das inzwischen. Einfach das erste Profil laden und dann unter _Datei|CRP-Dateien verketten_ anwählen und nach und nach die anderen Profile anfügen. Sehr praktisch, auch wenn man bei einer Tour versehentlich die Aufnahme stoppt. Früher war das dann immer ein ziemlich Theater die wieder zusammen zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (12. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Klar Tom in 3 Tagen jaja Meister...bist Du etwas irre



Hat ja nicht jeder 5Mio Tage Urlaub im Jahr wie unsere Studenten 
Ich denke halt immer, so effektiv wie möglich mit dem Urlaub umzugehen.


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2008)

Es definiert ja nicht jeder die Qualität des Urlaubs nach den Kilometern pro Tag  
Die klassische Tour besteht aus 4 Etappen, so wie Pumuckl es gemacht hat. Die letzte Etappe vom Titisee nach Basel ist dann allerdings ganz schön taff. Wenn man richtig fitt ist kann man den ganzen Weg bestimmt in 3 Tagen machen wobei man bedenken muss, dass viele Höhenmeter auf Trails abgekurbelt werden müssen was dann doch was anderes ist als Schotter oder Asphalt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich habs net so eilig, da werden es vermutlich 5 werden aber wers braucht ....
> @pumuckl
> Die aktuelle Version von CicloTour kann das inzwischen. Einfach das erste Profil laden und dann unter _Datei|CRP-Dateien verketten_ anwählen und nach und nach die anderen Profile anfügen. Sehr praktisch, auch wenn man bei einer Tour versehentlich die Aufnahme stoppt. Früher war das dann immer ein ziemlich Theater die wieder zusammen zu kriegen.


Toll, Du hast recht  !!!

Jungs, jetzt macht mal halblang, Westweg in 2 Tagen, dann aber nie und nimmer die Originalroute mit allen Trails!!! Habe im Forum auch schon das Gerücht gelesen, dass die Tour jemand in 24h gefahren ist. Begebt Euch mal auf den ganzen Weg von Pforzheim nach Basel und dann sprechen wir uns wieder!!! Schaut Euch das Profil mal an!!


----------



## Eike. (14. März 2008)

Morgen wirds warm und Regen ist wohl auch nicht in Sicht also machen wir was draus. Felix und ich wollen die klassische Ettlinger Trailrunde drehen. 
Wattkopf - Brombeertrail feat. Blaulichtkurve - Ettlinger Linie - Toter-Mann-Stein - alter Graf-Rhena-Weg - wenn die Beine es noch hergeben Bismarktreppen - Saumweg
Alles in allem etwa 40km/800hm mit hohem Trailanteil. Achtung! Im Gegensatz zum Stammtisch findet die Tour auch dann statt wenn sich niemand mehr findet


----------



## andi1969 (14. März 2008)

Viel spass euch morgen... muss leider arbeiten,ansonst währe ich dabei aber am Sonntag vieleicht


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Morgen wirds warm und Regen ist wohl auch nicht in Sicht also machen wir was draus. Felix und ich wollen die klassische Ettlinger Trailrunde drehen.
> Wattkopf - Brombeertrail feat. Blaulichtkurve - Ettlinger Linie - Toter-Mann-Stein - alter Graf-Rhena-Weg - wenn die Beine es noch hergeben Bismarktreppen - Saumweg
> Alles in allem etwa 40km/800hm mit hohem Trailanteil. Achtung! Im Gegensatz zum Stammtisch findet die Tour auch dann statt wenn sich niemand mehr findet


Ich muß leider spät. bis 12:30 wieder in Durlach sein, sprich frühe, für Dich Eike sehr frühe Abfahrt!!! 9Uhr??


----------



## wookie (14. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Morgen wirds warm und Regen ist wohl auch nicht in Sicht also machen wir was draus. Felix und ich wollen die klassische Ettlinger Trailrunde drehen.
> Wattkopf - Brombeertrail feat. Blaulichtkurve - Ettlinger Linie - Toter-Mann-Stein - alter Graf-Rhena-Weg - wenn die Beine es noch hergeben Bismarktreppen - Saumweg
> Alles in allem etwa 40km/800hm mit hohem Trailanteil. Achtung! Im Gegensatz zum Stammtisch findet die Tour auch dann statt wenn sich niemand mehr findet



wie spät/früh gehts den los?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wie spät/früh gehts den los?


Ich bin für 9 Uhr Abfahrt in Durlach, sprich im 9:30 ca. Hedwigsquelle, bzw je nach Aufstieg auf den Wattkopf. Kleine Teaminterne Trainingsrunde  würd mich freuen.
Michael wie siehts aus, lockere Runde mit Frau??

edit:
Jungs, ich will ne lockere Runde fahren, mein Trainingszustand lässt noch keine Duelle zu !!!


----------



## mw1774 (14. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich bin für 9 Uhr Abfahrt in Durlach, sprich im 9:30 ca. Hedwigsquelle, bzw je nach Aufstieg auf den Wattkopf. Kleine Teaminterne Trainingsrunde  würd mich freuen.
> Michael wie siehts aus, lockere Runde mit Frau??
> 
> edit:
> Jungs, ich will ne lockere Runde fahren, mein Trainingszustand lässt noch keine Duelle zu !!!



hallo felix, ich melde mich heut abend!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hallo felix, ich melde mich heut abend!


tu das  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (14. März 2008)

ich muss das auch erstmal mit der regierung klären ...
poste hier heute abend rein


----------



## Eike. (14. März 2008)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor die wärmsten Stunden zu nutzen wenn die Sonne mittags raus kommt aber wenns net geht gehts halt net. Wenns nicht regnet (die Vorhersage ist sich da am Morgen noch nicht ganz einig) bin ich da.

Aber "Training" ist hoffentlich nicht wörtlich zu nehmen? Bis jetzt bin ich noch froh wenn ich den Berg hochkomme an Pushen ist noch nicht zu denken  Naja wenns zu schnell wird häng ich mich ab, den Weg kenn ich ja


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich vor die wärmsten Stunden zu nutzen wenn die Sonne mittags raus kommt aber wenns net geht gehts halt net. Wenns nicht regnet (die Vorhersage ist sich da am Morgen noch nicht ganz einig) bin ich da.
> 
> Aber "Training" ist hoffentlich nicht wörtlich zu nehmen? Bis jetzt bin ich noch froh wenn ich den Berg hochkomme an Pushen ist noch nicht zu denken  Naja wenns zu schnell wird häng ich mich ab, den Weg kenn ich ja


Was die Sonnenzeit angeht gebe ich Dir uneingeschlossen recht, die Tour um 11 Uhr zu starte wäre bestimmt die wärmere Alternative, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich um 13:30 Uhr noch einen Termin habe, gehts halt um 9uhr los.


----------



## iTom (14. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was die Sonnenzeit angeht gebe ich Dir uneingeschlossen recht, die Tour um 11 Uhr zu starte wäre bestimmt die wärmere Alternative, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich um 13:30 Uhr noch einen Termin habe, gehts halt um 9uhr los.



Mir einen Vortrag halten, dass Westweg in 3 Tagen zu hektisch ist... Da drängt aber jemand anderst hier   

Du Just-In-Time-Pussi Du...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. März 2008)

Ich kann leider erst Morgen Nachmittag Biken gehen, da ich doch noch einen Termin habe.
Werde sehr wahrscheinlich dann gegen 15Uhr loskommen.


----------



## wookie (14. März 2008)

also ich hab das mal abgeklärt hier. ich muss vormittags auf meine 2 windel*******r aufpassen und habe so ab 14:30 uhr zeit zum biken.


----------



## Eike. (14. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich kann leider erst Morgen Nachmittag Biken gehen, da ich doch noch einen Termin habe.
> Werde sehr wahrscheinlich dann gegen 15Uhr loskommen.



Nach der Vorhersage ist das Wetter am Nachmittag eh besser  Und inzwischen isses Abends auch lang genug hell also verschieben wir das ganze einfach auf den Nachmittag. Machen wir 15.30 an der Quelle oder meldest du dich nochmal wenn du weist wann du weg kannst?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nach der Vorhersage ist das Wetter am Nachmittag eh besser  Und inzwischen isses Abends auch lang genug hell also verschieben wir das ganze einfach auf den Nachmittag. Machen wir 15.30 an der Quelle oder meldest du dich nochmal wenn du weist wann du weg kannst?


Guter Plan, ich meld mich auf jedenfall nochmal kurz bei Dir auf dem Handy!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

WO ist die Sonne und sind die 19°C ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. März 2008)

Ruhig Brauner  Deswegen wollt ich ja nicht so früh starten. So langsam kommt die Sonne raus


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner  Deswegen wollt ich ja nicht so früh starten. So langsam kommt die Sonne raus


Stimmt, was so 3h ausmachen


----------



## wookie (15. März 2008)

bei mir oben auf dem berg ist seit heute früh schönste sonne  
und wärmer ist es auch geworden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2008)

Da fällt mir wieder nur ein Wort ein ....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da fällt mir wieder nur ein Wort ein ....



*PUSSIES!!!!*


----------



## wookie (15. März 2008)

wie komme ich den am besten mit dem auto an diese quelle? - ich war dort noch nie  

ich könnte natürlcih auch mit dem auto in ettlingen irgendwo parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. März 2008)

Du fährst die B3 aus Ettlingen raus Richtung Durlach. Direkt nach dem Hedwigshof biegst du links von der Straße ab und parkst vor der Schranke am Waldrand GoogleMaps. Die Quelle ist dann einfach am Hof vorbei den Weg hoch und an der Gabelung rechts . Ich komm aber auch an dem Parkplatz vorbei da können wir zusammen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du fährst die B3 aus Ettlingen raus Richtung Durlach. Direkt nach dem Hedwigshof biegst du links von der Straße ab und parkst vor der Schranke am Waldrand GoogleMaps. Die Quelle ist dann einfach am Hof vorbei den Weg hoch und an der Gabelung rechts . Ich komm aber auch an dem Parkplatz vorbei da können wir zusammen fahren.


Treffpunkt 15:30 Hedwigsquelle geht klar, nur das ich da richtig liege!! Ich werde mein bestes geben passend da zu sein!!


----------



## wookie (15. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du fährst die B3 aus Ettlingen raus Richtung Durlach. Direkt nach dem Hedwigshof biegst du links von der Straße ab und parkst vor der Schranke am Waldrand GoogleMaps. Die Quelle ist dann einfach am Hof vorbei den Weg hoch und an der Gabelung rechts . Ich komm aber auch an dem Parkplatz vorbei da können wir zusammen fahren.



okay. machen könnten wir uns um 15:15 am parkplatz treffen?


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> okay. machen könnten wir uns um 15:15 am parkplatz treffen?



Alles klar.


----------



## wookie (15. März 2008)

ok


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2008)

Ich werd morgen Nachmittag 15.30 Uhr in bester Pussiemanier mit Klickpedalen die GBZ Standartrunde drehen.

Wer mit will, bitte kurz Bescheid geben, damit ich weiß, ob ich evtl. auf Peruaner oder Sonstige warten muss.


----------



## iTom (15. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen Nachmittag 15.30 Uhr in bester Pussiemanier mit Klickpedalen die GBZ Standartrunde drehen.
> 
> Wer mit will, bitte kurz Bescheid geben, damit ich weiß, ob ich evtl. auf Peruaner oder Sonstige warten muss.



Bist Du jetzt schon dein FST gefahrn? Wenn ja, wie ist Dein Eindruck im Vergleich zum Kona? Würde mich interessieren. Bin auch mal ein Kona gefahren im Urlaub, ein HT. War eigentlich nicht schlecht. Gekauft hätte ich es mir aber nicht. Irgendwie fehlte mir das gewisse Etwas an dem Rad. Mein Scott ist zwar nicht das neueste, aber ich weiß woran ich bin. Ist recht zuverlässig.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2008)

Noch nicht. Morgen ist Entjungferung.


----------



## iTom (15. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Morgen ist Entjungferung.



Ich gönne es Dir, wenn es so fährt, wie es auf der vertrider-Seite angepriesen wird. Viel Spass auf jeden Fall. Ich kann erst wieder ab nächsten Montag fahren. Bin diese Woche nicht fahrtüchtig, da körperlich und mental abwesend Etwas Höhenluft schnappen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

War ne nette Tour heute Nachmittag!!! Es gab ein paar nette Bilder und v.a. Videos, also Eike schick mir mal Deine Severdaten, ich versuchs dann mal hochzuladen. habe FileZilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen Nachmittag 15.30 Uhr in bester Pussiemanier mit Klickpedalen die GBZ Standartrunde drehen.
> 
> Wer mit will, bitte kurz Bescheid geben, damit ich weiß, ob ich evtl. auf Peruaner oder Sonstige warten muss.



Warum immer so späht Dirk  da sind wir ja noch um 18 uhr unterwegs....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. März 2008)

Dirk, Dir heute viel Spaß beim Bikedeflorieren!!!!! Bei dem miesen Wetter bestimmt ein Spaß (hier siehts gerade aus, als würde es jeden Moment in Strömen regnen)!! Wieso hast du Gestern nicht bei 20° defloriert  !!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. März 2008)

So, nun die versprochenen Videos

Wheely Wookie

Treppenwookie

Wookie Du bist mein Held des Wochenendes  !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2008)




----------



## speedygonzales (16. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer mit will, bitte kurz Bescheid geben, damit ich weiß, ob ich evtl. auf Peruaner oder Sonstige warten muss.



wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue.. und anschließen auf mein Barometer.. örgs.. nöö.. *falls* um 15:00 die Sonne scheint bin ich pünktlich da..


----------



## andi1969 (16. März 2008)

14.16 Time und es regnet schon wieder .....da bleib ich lieber im trockenen bis nächstes Woe


----------



## speedygonzales (16. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 14.16 Time und es regnet schon wieder .....da



komisch, in GN seit etwa 10 Min..

Ich sehe das Licht !!! Die Wolkendecke reißt auf, und das Licht flutet über
den Michaelsberg als wollte es mir sagen, ich lasse meine Brüder und Schwestern im Blues nicht hängen ! 

JAKE: Die Brasilianer... Die Brasilianer!
REV. BROWN: Siehst du dieses Licht?
JAKE: Die Brasilianer!
REV. BROWN: Siehst du dieses Licht???
ELWOOD: Welches Licht?
BROWN: Hast du es denn nicht gesehen?
JAKE: JA! JA! Heilige! Jesus! Ja, ich habe das Licht gesehen!
JAKE: Die Brasilianer, Elwood, die Brasilianer!
ELWOOD: Die Brasilianer. Die Brasilianer. Die Brasilianer? Die BRASILIANER!
REV. BROWN: Preiset den Herrn!
ELWOOD: Der Herr segne die heilige Trails von Mount St. Michael

na welchem Film?? welchem Film???????


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> na welchem Film?? welchem Film???????



Blues Brothers, das war ja einfach.

Was hab ich denn jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## andi1969 (16. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Blues Brothers, das war ja einfach.
> 
> Was hab ich denn jetzt gewonnen?



Exklusive.... *Quäl Dich du Sau mit andi *auf dem neuen Brasilianer Homerun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (16. März 2008)

Hey pumuckl,

haben wir hier deine wahre identität als *PUSSY *aufgedeckt:
Bikersballett

(inkl. rosa tütü!!)

?


----------



## mw1774 (16. März 2008)

-


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Hey pumuckl,
> 
> haben wir hier deine wahre identität als *PUSSY *aufgedeckt:
> Bikersballett
> ...


shit!!!!


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Morgen ist Entjungferung.



Und wie wars? Oder ist die Defloration ins Wasser gefallen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und wie wars? Oder ist die Defloration ins Wasser gefallen?



Zu feucht.


----------



## andi1969 (17. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zu feucht.



OOOOHHHcccchh Dirkchen  aber aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. März 2008)

Am Freitag ist es dann aber soweit. Freu mich schon. Schade dass ich den ersten Teil der Tour alleine fahren muss, aber man kann sich im Leben halt nicht alles aussuchen.

Finds schade, dass Du den BM nicht mehr mitfährst. Wookie fährt da auch mit Klickies, nach unten gedrehtem Vorbau und 80mm FW runter. Gut, ab und zu verliert er mal nen Bremshebel oder so, aber im großen und ganzen ...


----------



## andi1969 (17. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Finds schade, dass Du den BM nicht mehr mitfährst. Wookie fährt da auch mit Klickies, nach unten gedrehtem Vorbau und 80mm FW runter. Gut, ab und zu verliert er mal nen Bremshebel oder so, aber im großen und ganzen ...



Wooky hat auch eine um 1000% besere Fahrtechnick als ich und da oben macht mir das Trailfahren einfach keinen Spass mehr(zuviele Steine)......und ich bin halt ne CC Tante und brauch meine Soultrails wie in der Pfalz oder bei uns....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wooky hat auch eine um 1000% besere Fahrtechnick als ich und da oben macht mir das Trailfahren einfach keinen Spass mehr(zuviele Steine)......und ich bin halt ne CC Tante und brauch meine Soultrails wie in der Pfalz oder bei uns....


Pussy
Komm schon, wäre doch super die Trails zusammen mal zu cruisen. Wookie meint, es wären nur ein paar tricky Schlüsselstellen. Ich weiß, Wookie fährt auch Kilometerweise auf dem Einrad oder hüft die Treppen hoch....


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2008)

Wenn dem Andi schon der Plattenweg keinen Spaß macht hat es keinen Sinn auf den BM zu gehen. Wollt ihr eigentlich den Zick-Zack-Weg vom Turm weg auch mitnehmen oder direkt von der Teufelsmühle zum Großen Loch? Wenn ihr den ganzen BM mitnehmt müssten die "Umfahrer" ewig warten bis ihr wieder zusammen seit. Oder ihr teilt die Fahrgemeinschaften so auf, dass ihr euch an der Mühle trennt.


----------



## wookie (18. März 2008)

kann man bei der grünhütte reservieren?
sollte es nass sein (*auch nur ein bissl*) dann könnten wir ja ein paar plätzchen für uns freiheben lassen.

@Eike:
wenn wir zuerst Grünhütte gemacht haben, könnten wir uns ja vor dem plattenweg aufteilen. der eine teil fährt nach BH zurück und der andere nimmt sich den BM vor.


----------



## Waldgeist (18. März 2008)

lt. Homepage der GH "Wir können aus organisatorischen Gründen leider keine Sitzplätze reservieren!"

Grünhütte


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2008)

Werd am Ostermontag wenn das Wetter mitmacht (bitte bitte) eine Runde auf dem Homerun ziehen.....Uhrzeit noch keinen Plan


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2008)

Für morgen weiß ich noch nicht, um wieviel Uhr. Aber eher zu spät für Dich. Sicher nicht vor 1530.


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Für morgen weiß ich noch nicht, um wieviel Uhr. Aber eher zu spät für Dich. Sicher nicht vor 1530.



NÖNÖ ist zu späht , da bin ich zum Essen eingeladen...blöd gelaufen


----------



## andi1969 (23. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Werd am Ostermontag wenn das Wetter mitmacht (bitte bitte) eine Runde auf dem Homerun ziehen.....Uhrzeit noch keinen Plan



Scheint wettermäsig Morgen schon wieder $cheiss Wetter zu geben  mal abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (23. März 2008)

Ach das geht schon. Bin gestern und heute auch gefahren. 
Du siehst halt aus wie Sau, aber Matsch soll doch gut für den Teint sein  .
Die Trails sind weitgehed fahrbar, sogar für mich  .
Dann ist's ja für Dich kein Problem  

Wann solls den sein morgen ?


----------



## iTom (23. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ach das geht schon. Bin gestern und heute auch gefahren.
> Du siehst halt aus wie Sau, aber Matsch soll doch gut für den Teint sein  .
> Die Trails sind weitgehed fahrbar, sogar für mich  .
> Dann ist's ja für Dich kein Problem
> ...



Ihr müßt euch nur ein bisschen überwinden, auch bei Kälte zu fahren, dann werdet ihr nicht dreckig. Morgen früh wird es noch knapp unter 0°C sein, da ist der Waldboden schön hart gefroren. Also nix mit matschig. So gut wie alle Trails sind zügig fahrbar, da ja genügend griffige Rillen im Boden vorhanden sind. Die richtigen Klamotten wird der Hauptknackpunkt sein.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. März 2008)

Zwei Antipussies trafen sich heute zur zünftigen Defloration des Proceed!! Für mich war es leider nur ein Quickie, da sich meine geliebte Marta verabschiedet hat  , entlüften und mal schauen.

Dirk war noch ganz heiß und bestiegt mit frischdefloriertem Bike noch den Michaelsberg!!!

Dirk, schön wars, wenn auch nur kurz!!!  

Hier der Beweis:





Das Livevideo der Proceeddefloration in der Höllklamm gibts natürlich auch!!

Mehr Bilder hier im Album....


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Zwei Antipussies trafen sich heute zur zünftigen Defloration des Proceed!! Für mich war es leider nur ein Quickie, da sich meine geliebte Marta verabschiedet hat  , entlüften und mal schauen.
> 
> Dirk war noch ganz heiß und bestiegt mit frischdefloriertem Bike noch den Michaelsberg!!!
> 
> ...



Hättet ruhig was sagen können. Wäre gerne mitgefahren  
Dann seit ihr das zwischen 13.30 und 14.00 an der B3 gewesen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hättet ruhig was sagen können. Wäre gerne mitgefahren
> Dann seit ihr das zwischen 13.30 und 14.00 an der B3 gewesen



SORRY!!!!

Und wo warst Du??


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> SORRY!!!!
> 
> Und wo warst Du??



War Begleitservice von Sandra beim Joggen und bin anschliesend ne Hausrunde gefahren  

Wäre morgen nochmal am Start !!


----------



## black soul (23. März 2008)

@dirk
sauber,schwarz,schön.
DAS PROCEED

geht morgen gegen 13 uhr +/-  jemand auf wattkopftour?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2008)

@BS
Danke

Hier der Beweis, dass ich mich über den Katzenberg noch allein auf dem Michaelsberg hochgequält habe. 





@Felix
Wer sich bei dem Wetter rausquält, wird vermutlich nie bei Jürgen Schlagzeilen machen.  

@Pat
Hats von weitem professionell ausgesehen?   Schade.


----------



## justice_france (24. März 2008)

Hi,
seid ihr heute oder morgen unterwegs?
Hätte lust zu biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (24. März 2008)

Na wie sieht es jetzt aus ??!!!
Besser wird das Wetter nicht


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es jetzt aus ??!!!
> Besser wird das Wetter nicht



habe heute leider keine Zeit!!!  
Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## andi1969 (24. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es jetzt aus ??!!!
> Besser wird das Wetter nicht



Bin zum Arbeitsdienst verknackt worden Frauen und 4 Tage frei  da hakt bei manchen was aus


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. März 2008)

Schade,
war wie so oft mit Joseba unterwegs. War wie immer 1 a.!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (24. März 2008)

Hallo Dirk,

wie fährt es sich denn nun, dein gutes Stück?
Fakten, Fakten, Fakten.


Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. März 2008)

Bisher gut. Berauf wesentlich entspannter wie mit dem Kona, weil 22er KB. Abwärts kann ich nicht viel sagen, bisher. Der Höllklammtrail war total verschlammt - also nicht aussagekräftig. Und die Forstwege, die ich runtergefahren bin, waren nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll.

Einzig bei den Querrinnen hab ich einen wirklichen Unterschied gemerkt. Einfach das VR angehoben und volldrüber. Groß gespürt hab ich die Rinnen nicht.  

In Untergrombach im Ort bin ich dann noch ne Treppe mit vier Stufen hochgefahren, mit etwas Anlauf. Allerdings geht das auch mit dem HT, wie mir bereits eindrucksvoll vorgeführt wurde. (danke Lev)

Die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt, und da wird dann weitergetestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (24. März 2008)

Danke, Anke ähh Dirk.

Da bin ich dann mal auf den Bericht nach dem ersten SM oder BM gespannt (oh Mann, ich liebe kryptische Abkürzungen).

Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## Eike. (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> (oh Mann, ich liebe kryptische Abkürzungen).



Das gibt einem dieses gewisse geheimnisvolle je ne sais quoi


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Danke, Anke ähh Dirk.
> 
> Da bin ich dann mal auf den Bericht nach dem ersten SM oder BM gespannt (oh Mann, ich liebe kryptische Abkürzungen).
> 
> ...



...Oder den BH,EB,MB


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...Oder den BH,EB,MB



Schon klar, oder?

Du musst auch immer noch einen draufsetzen  


Dieses Sch...-Wetter macht einen noch ganz kirre.
Na ja, zur Abwechslung werde ich dafür Morgen mal beim Bike-Disount in Bonn direkt vorbei schauen. Vielleicht hole ich mir die Conti Mountain King in 2,2 Zoll  
Vier verden säen.


Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Schon klar, oder?
> 
> Du musst auch immer noch einen draufsetzen
> 
> ...



Nöööö Jörg oder  ich doch nicht 

Den *MK* in 2.2 kann ich Dir nur ans Herz legen Super Reifen.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2008)

Warum nicht in 2,4?

Mehr Volumen = Mehr Kompfort = Gleicher Rollwiderstand = Mehr Sicherheit = Mehr Spaß bei gleichem Preis


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Warum nicht in 2,4?



Weil der Hinterbau meines Hobels dafür zu eng ist. Und da ist nichts mit dehnbar...  

Offiziell ist der Hinterbau bis 2,3 zugelassen und ich habe keine Lust mir auf Verdacht die 2,4 zu kaufen und sie dann im Falle eines Falles wieder verkaufen zu müssen.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Offiziell ist der Hinterbau bis 2,3 zugelassen und ich habe keine Lust mir auf Verdacht die 2,4 zu kaufen und sie dann im Falle eines Falles wieder verkaufen zu müssen.



wo ist Problem? kauf einfach ein neues Rad!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wo ist Problem? kauf einfach ein neues Rad!



Die Nicolais mit mehr zulässiger Reifenbreite sind mir im Moment einfach zu teuer (die anderen übrigens auch). Und verschlechtern will man sich nicht  

Außerdem sagt das gerade der Richtige... Wolltest du dich nicht schon längst verändern?


----------



## Eike. (25. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wo ist Problem? kauf einfach ein neues Rad!



Apropo gibts da bei dir schon was neues? Mit dem aktuellen Stumpjumper bin ich seit der Messe hier in Karlsruhe einigermaßen versöhnt. MK-Bikes (übrigens interessanter Speci-Händler in Ka) hatte die gesamte aktuelle Palette von Speci am Stand. Solange man es nicht in XL nimmt sieht der Rahmen in Natura besser aus als ich gedacht habe (je kleiner desto besser). Um das Pitch bin ich allerdings länger rumgeschlichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Warum nicht in 2,4?
> 
> Mehr Volumen = Mehr Kompfort = Gleicher Rollwiderstand = Mehr Sicherheit = Mehr Spaß bei gleichem Preis



...und außerdem passen da viel mehr Flicken unter den Mantel  
Da könnte ich die Schläuche flicken auf Teufel komm raus


----------



## wookie (25. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SM, BM, ...Oder den BH,EB,MB


nur wenn wir kein DNF bekommen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2008)

*P*rogressiv *U*phill *S*uicide *S*kirt *Y*outh


----------



## Oskar1974 (25. März 2008)

So Mädels  

war heute wieder ne schnelle Runde drehen  

35 Km 800 Hm mit nem knappen 19-ner Schnitt 

Hier mein Winterhobel nach der Ausfahrt.

P.S. Der MK in 2.2.Supersonic ist Spitze !!!!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> *P*rogressiv *U*phill *S*uicide *S*kirt *Y*outh



Und was will uns das jetzt sagen  

Ich kann alles, außer Neudeutsch (vulgo: Englisch)?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und was will uns das jetzt sagen
> 
> Ich kann alles, außer Neudeutsch (vulgo: Englisch)?



Altavista sei mit dir.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Altavista sei mit dir.



Schon klar. Aber ich habe echt bei keiner Brasilianer-Tour jemanden mit Rock gesehen. Vielleicht fehlt mir da auch einfach der umgangssprachliche Kontext oder das jugendliche Alter?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber ich habe echt bei keiner Brasilianer-Tour jemanden mit Rock gesehen. Vielleicht fehlt mir da auch einfach der umgangssprachliche Kontext oder das jugendliche Alter?



Du hast die unsichtbaren RÃ¶ckchen nicht gesehen? Das *muss* am Alter liegen.

è¿æ­¥è°é¾èªæè£å­éå¹´æ¶æ


----------



## wookie (26. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hier mein Winterhobel nach der Ausfahrt.


Da fährt ja jemand ein vernünftiges radel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Da fährt ja jemand ein vernünftiges radel!



Wieso?! Wegen der roten Trinkflasche?!


----------



## wookie (26. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wieso?! Wegen der roten Trinkflasche?!


hardtail


----------



## matou (26. März 2008)

auf ein neues 

Mein neues Bike ist nun fertig...ich werde am WE (wahrscheinlich erst So) zum einfahren ein paar Runden über den Wattkop drehen...ist jemand von Euch dabei?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2008)

Wenn Wetter taugt schon. Mein hartes Radl will ja auch mal richtig eingefahren werden.


----------



## matou (26. März 2008)

> Wenn Wetter taugt schon.



Bis jetzt siehts ganz gut aus...


----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> hardtail



Ich dacht schon wegm Käännoondääl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn Wetter taugt schon. Mein hartes Radl will ja auch mal richtig eingefahren werden.



Ich würd ja momentan auch gerne fahrn, fresse aber gerade Antibiotikum 
...hängt aber definitiv nicht mim Radfahrn zusammen, dass ich das nehmen darf


----------



## Curtado (26. März 2008)

@ Oskar fährst du den Mountain King mit Schläuchen?

Gibts schon Erfahrungen,funktioniert der MK als Schlauchlos mit Milch?


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. März 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> @ Oskar fährst du den Mountain King mit Schläuchen?
> 
> Gibts schon Erfahrungen,funktioniert der MK als Schlauchlos mit Milch?




Hi,
fahre den MK mit Latex-Schlächen. Die paar Gramm Mehrgewciht sind mir 
egal. 
Habe mal versucht den Conti Explorer Supersonic mit Latex Milch zu kleben.
Der verlohr aber sehr schnell die Luft ( 1 Woche->blatt).
Mit den Latex-Schlächen hatt ich noch nie nen Blatten und ich fahre den MK im Moment vorne mit 1,7 Bar und hinten mit 1,9 Bar.
Aber versuch es doch mal mit dem Kleben. Mir ist es zu ne große Sauerrei  .
Auf dem Scalpel hab ich den Race King. Der ist auch geil, aber im Moment bei dem Matsch nicht so ideal .
Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.
Gruß
Pat

P.S. Den MK gibt es auch in ner Tubless Version


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. März 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> @ Oskar fährst du den Mountain King mit Schläuchen?
> 
> Gibts schon Erfahrungen,funktioniert der MK als Schlauchlos mit Milch?



Bin zwar nicht Oskar, aber kennst Du den schon?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. März 2008)

matou schrieb:


> auf ein neues
> 
> Mein neues Bike ist nun fertig...ich werde am WE (wahrscheinlich erst So) zum einfahren ein paar Runden über den Wattkop drehen...ist jemand von Euch dabei?



Der Wetterbericht für Samstag sieht nicht schlecht aus. Wenn die Temperaturen zweistellig sind, dann bin ich dabei.

Nehme aber die Gabelpumpe mit. Wahrscheinlich Luft rein, Luft raus und zum Schluss ist es wieder so wie jetzt .


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Nehme aber die Gabelpumpe mit. Wahrscheinlich Luft rein, Luft raus und zum Schluss ist es wieder so wie jetzt .



Erster Ausritt mit der neuen Gabel?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Erster Ausritt mit der neuen Gabel?



Neue Gabel, neue Kurbel und neue Schalthebel. Kein LX mehr am Rad vorhanden .


----------



## iTom (27. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Neue Gabel, neue Kurbel und neue Schalthebel. Kein LX mehr am Rad vorhanden .



Frühjahr ist Aufrüstzeit 

Luftgabel finde ich gut. Habe zumindest bis jetzt noch nichts Negatives erfahren dürfen. Muss auch nicht sein. Ich würde meine "CC"-Gabel nicht mehr eintauschen wollen. 

Kannst Du Deine verriegeln, für einen evtl. Wiegetritt?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Kannst Du Deine verriegeln, für einen evtl. Wiegetritt?



Jupp, da ist ein Poplock dabei, wobei ich den bei meiner Stahlfeder nie gebraucht habe. 

Was man so lies, soll der Poplock bei der Reba auch nicht unbedingt notwendig sein. Wir werden sehen ob ich seekrank werde vom rumschaukeln.


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2008)

Das ist einfach Geschmacksache. Ich hab an meinen Gabeln den Lockout praktisch nie benutzt, andere tun als ob man ohne keinen Berg hochkommen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (27. März 2008)

Danke für die Infos zum Mountain King.


Hat jemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Michaels- Eichelbergrunde zu drehen? Wobei mir Samstag lieber wäre.


----------



## iTom (27. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Geschmacksache. Ich hab an meinen Gabeln den Lockout praktisch nie benutzt, andere tun als ob man ohne keinen Berg hochkommen würde.



Im Nichtwiegetritt nutze ich das auch so gut wie nicht, aber wenn ich wiegetreten möchte, dann verriegele ich meine Gabel. Und das ist oft


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Geschmacksache. Ich hab an meinen Gabeln den Lockout praktisch nie benutzt, andere tun als ob man ohne keinen Berg hochkommen würde.



Ich habe an der Tora mit Poploc Berg hoch keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Allerdings hab ich ein paar mal vergessen beim Berg runter den Poploc wieder rauszumachen. 

So bin ich dann auch mal den SM runter gepoploct. Ist wohl was für Menschen mit besserem Erinnerungsvermögen als ich.


----------



## iTom (27. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich habe an der Tora mit Poploc Berg hoch keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Allerdings hab ich ein paar mal vergessen beim Berg runter den Poploc wieder rauszumachen.
> 
> So bin ich dann auch mal den SM runter gepoploct. Ist wohl was für Menschen mit besserem Erinnerungsvermögen als ich.



Passiert mir abunzu auch. Anfänglich habe ich mich geärgert und dachte mir "drecksgabel" federt ja gar nicht gescheit und das für den Preis, son Scheiss 
Mittlerweile ist aber routine drin. Da der Hewel am Lenker ist, ist es z. Glück weniger gefährlich auch bei ner Abfahrt dann das Knöpfsche zu drücke bei meiner Reba. So ne Talas TerrorLogic wäre eigentlich genau das Richtige für Vergessliche


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> So bin ich dann auch mal den SM runter gepoploct. Ist wohl was für Menschen mit besserem Erinnerungsvermögen als ich.



Darum hab ich bei der Pike am Hardtail das Floodgate sehr weit offen. Die Gabel sperrt dann nicht mehr komplett (will ich ja eh net) aber federt auch noch brauchbar wenn ich es verpenne sie wieder aufzumachen.

Hey klickt mal auf den ersten Link in Toms Signatur. Der führt ein Doppelleben in Südtirol  Zumindest weis ich jetzt wen ich um Tourentipps anhauen muss wenn ich es mal schaffe zum Biken dahin zu fahren


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Im Nichtwiegetritt nutze ich das auch so gut wie nicht, aber wenn ich wiegetreten möchte, dann verriegele ich meine Gabel. Und das ist oft



Genau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Genau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oder bei einem knackigen Uphill ist ein Lockout ebenfalls sehr praktisch  !!! Ganz *Pussy *halt!!!

Wobei Eike, es wundert mich ja nicht wirklich, dass Du Deinen Lockout kaum nutzt, im Vergleich zu meiner Pussyschleuder wippt Dein Bike eh wie verrückt!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. März 2008)

Schließ mich Eike an. Lockout ist für Pussies.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schließ mich Eike an. Lockout ist für Pussies.



sag ich doch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos zum Mountain King.
> 
> 
> Hat jemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Michaels- Eichelbergrunde zu drehen? Wobei mir Samstag lieber wäre.



Bei mir wirds wohl eher Sonntag werden.


----------



## iTom (28. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schließ mich Eike an. Lockout ist für Pussies.



Nur die echten Pussies fahren auch mal mit verriegelter Gabel einen Downhill.  

Ohne...das sind Weicheier


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

Ich bin noch unentschlossen ob ich für morgen oder Sonntag was planen soll. Auf Wetter.com ist klar der Sonntag der schönere Tag aber im Radio hieß es grad, dass der Samstag schön wird und am Sonntag wieder Regen kommt  Und dann muss ich mich ja auch noch entscheiden ob ich den neuen Sattel am Fully teste oder doch mal das Hardtail einfahre. Ich kann mich doch so schlecht entscheiden 
Ich hab schon mitm BM geliebäugelt aber da oben liegt für meinen Geschmack zu viel pappiger Schnee rum (jaaaaa ich weis das macht ihn erst toll ....) also wirds doch was in unseren Breiten bzw. Höhen. Hat vielleicht jemand Intresse an der klassischen Ettlinger Trailrunde (30km/600hm+-)?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unentschlossen ob ich für morgen oder Sonntag was planen soll. Auf Wetter.com ist klar der Sonntag der schönere Tag aber im Radio hieß es grad, dass der Samstag schön wird



Regen erst am Sonntag Abend, dafür aber 21°C .

am Sonntag wäre ich bei einer Ettlinger Runde dabei, aber laaaangsam.

11:00 Uhr bei der Hedwig?


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

Klingt gut. Endlich mal jemand der selber eine vernüftige Zeit vorschlägt


----------



## justice_france (28. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Endlich mal jemand der selber eine vernüftige Zeit vorschlägt



hey, würde auch gern mal wieder mitfahren, wie ist denn die streckencharakteristik so, Eike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

Deutlich einfacher als beim letzten mal  Hier in der Gegend haben wir eher einfache S1-S2 Trails aber sehr abwechslungsreich. Wer am Schluss noch Power hat und etwas gröberes braucht kann auch den Famous-Powerline-Downhill D) mitnehmen. Treffpunkt bei Anreise mit der Bahn wäre der Hauptbahnhof (etwa 20min früher), mit dem Auto der Parkplatz beim Hedwigshof.
Profil


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schließ mich Eike an. Lockout ist für Pussies.



aaah unsere *Playmobil Ritter *Fraktion......


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> So ne Talas TerrorLogic wäre eigentlich genau das Richtige für Vergessliche



Ich wußte doch dass es einen Grund gab, weshalb ich die Gabel gekauft habe...


----------



## matou (28. März 2008)

> am Sonntag wäre ich bei einer Ettlinger Runde dabei, aber laaaangsam.
> 
> 11:00 Uhr bei der Hedwig



Da bin ich dabei - ich komm von Waldbronn - Hedwig ist also kein Problem. 

Bedeutet Ettliner Runde - SMDH > Brombeertrail > Toter Mann?


Morgen hab ich noch eine Schulung - ich will aber dannach ab ca 17:30 auf dem Wattkopf noch eine kurze Runde drehen - hat jemand Lust zu so einer "späten" Runde? Komme dann aus Richtung Albtalbahnhof.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

Fast. Normalerweise fahre ich Brombeertrail - Ettlinger Linie - Toter Mann - alter Graf Rhena. Wenn die Gruppe dann noch Kraft und Lust hat nochmal auf den Wattkopf und runter je nach Geschmack (zB StrommastenDH ) So ist die Runde flexibler und man hat ggf. das Highlight zum Schluss.

Wegen morgen warte ich mal ab wies wird. Bei so einem Wetter wie heute führ ich vielleicht mal das Hardtail auf einer kurzen Runde (mehr geht um die Zeit ja eh nicht mehr) aus.


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos zum Mountain King.
> 
> 
> Hat jemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Michaels- Eichelbergrunde zu drehen? Wobei mir Samstag lieber wäre.



Sonntag ....am Sams. bin ich augeplant welche Uhrzeit?????


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. März 2008)

Also ich wäre da flexibel bzgl. der Eichel-/ Michaelsbergrunde was Sams- oder Sonntag betrifft.
Wobei, auch mir wäre der Samstag lieber, dann kann ich am Sonntag evtl. in die Pfalz (ohne Rad).


----------



## kermit* (28. März 2008)

Bin vorher den SM-DH gefahren und wollte euch nur warnen: es lagen viele Steine und halbe Bäume auf der Strecke. Hab alles von der Strecke geschmissen/geschleppt, aber vielleicht kam ja nach mir noch mal ein freundlicher Mensch vorbei und hat wieder alles voll gemacht... 

btw: der schöne Sprung im 2. Abschnitt sowie alle Anlieger sind zerstört/beschädigt worden...  

Am Sonntag bei der Wattkopf-Runde bin ich vielleicht auch dabei (wenns ne langsame Runde wird  )!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. März 2008)

Sonntag 11 Uhr Hedwigsquelle hört sich gut an, ich melde mich mal an!!! 
Wie laaaaangsam solls denn werden, Schwerpunkt FR oder Pussy???


----------



## black soul (28. März 2008)

das hab ich die woche auch schon gehabt. 3. teil lauter äste und  kleinere stämme quer. fein säuberlich auf abstand gelegt. im 4. teil ist der neu befestigte sprung auch beschädigt worden. 
haltet die augen offen, wer weiss was den volldeppen noch alles einfällt. ich denk da an böse sachen wie drähte, untergrabene sprünge usw. 
wenn ihr einen erwischt, gleich an den nächsten baum nageln. ich komm bestimmt wieder vorbei und dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bei der Wattkopf-Runde bin ich vielleicht auch dabei (wenns ne langsame Runde wird  )!



Du kannst ja wieder aufholen wenn Jürgen seine Exraucherpause macht


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr Hedwigsquelle hört sich gut an, ich melde mich mal an!!!
> Wie laaaaangsam solls denn werden, Schwerpunkt FR oder Pussy???



Es wird ein fairer Kompromiss. Bergauf im FR- und runter im Pussy-Mode. Während der Pausen erklärt mir Eike dann, bei einem Stückchen Schwarzwälder Kirsch, wozu die Nippel und Rädchen an meiner Gabel gut sind.

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

-


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Es wird ein fairer Kompromiss. Bergauf im FR- und runter im Pussy-Mode. Während der Pausen erklärt mir Eike dann, bei einem Stückchen Schwarzwälder Kirsch, wozu die Nippel und Rädchen an meiner Gabel gut sind.
> 
> Hab ich was vergessen?



Unten Rechts ist die Zugstufe ... oben rechts ist die Druckstufe und das Floodgate ..... Jürgen Jürgen zu alt für die Technick


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. März 2008)

Wäre am Sonntag mit dabei, kann aber erst um 12 H !

Grüße


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr Hedwigsquelle hört sich gut an, ich melde mich mal an!!!
> Wie laaaaangsam solls denn werden, Schwerpunkt FR oder Pussy???



Ok dann wike ich auch mal *Puussssyyyy Runde* JUUUhhhUUUUUU


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ok dann wike ich auch mal *Puussssyyyy Runde* JUUUhhhUUUUUU



wie Du kommst auch, ach wie schöööööön!!!

@ Pat
Klär das mal mit Eike, ich könnte sehr wahrscheinlich auch um 12Uhr.


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Wäre am Sonntag mit dabei, kann aber erst um 12 H !
> 
> Grüße



Hey Pat gehst du jetzt unter die Trailjunkies?  Wegen mir geht auch 12 Uhr klar kommt halt drauf an wies bei den anderen aussieht.
Bis jetzt sind dabei:
-Jürgen
-Matou
-justice_france?
-Pumuckl
-kermit*
-Andi wenn ich das da oben richtig deute 
-meine Vielseitigkeit
-jemanden vergessen?

Ui, so viele waren schon lange nicht mehr beisammen. Selbst wenn nur die Hälfte kommt isses schon über Durchschnitt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey Pat gehst du jetzt unter die Trailjunkies?



Soll ich Dir was leihen? Protektoren oder Reifen oder Rad oder Helm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey Pat gehst du jetzt unter die Trailjunkies?  Wegen mir geht auch 12 Uhr klar kommt halt drauf an wies bei den anderen aussieht.
> Bis jetzt sind dabei:
> -Jürgen
> -Matou
> ...



Von mir aus gerne um 12.
Nutz doch die LMB-Funktion, für Deine Tour, für die Übersicht wer mitkommt doch praktisch!! 
Ich hatte diese Funktion ganz vergessen, aber als ich noch in NRW gewohnt habe lieft dort im Forum alles über's LMB.


----------



## matou (29. März 2008)

Bei mir gehts So auch um 12:00.



> Wegen morgen warte ich mal ab wies wird. Bei so einem Wetter wie heute führ ich vielleicht mal das Hardtail auf einer kurzen Runde (mehr geht um die Zeit ja eh nicht mehr) aus.



Ich melde mich gegen Mittag nochmal hier, dann weiß ich definitiv bis wann ich im Büro sitze und ab wann ich Richtung Wattkopf aufbreche.

Gruss René


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. März 2008)

@ René
Freu mich schon mal wieder ein neues IDRT Mitglied aus der Region kennen zu lernen!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wegen mir geht auch 12 Uhr klar kommt halt drauf an wies bei den anderen aussieht.



Pat könnte einem ja ruhig mal eine Stunde Vorsprung gönnen. Egal, 12:00 passt auch. 

 High Noon an der Hedwig.


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

Ok also dann 12 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle. Falls jemand mit der Bahn kommt oder aus Karlsruhe den Weg nicht kennt bitte Bescheid sagen, dann können wir uns am Bahnhof treffen.
Tourausschreibung im LMB ist hier und in meiner Sig.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ok also dann 12 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle. Falls jemand mit der Bahn kommt oder aus Karlsruhe den Weg nicht kennt bitte Bescheid sagen, dann können wir uns am Bahnhof treffen.
> Tourausschreibung im LMB ist hier und in meiner Sig.


ging ja fix  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. März 2008)

Ich melde mich dann mal vorsichtig an...

@ Patrick: Falls es bei mir klappt kann ich dich ja mitnemehn zur Hedwigsquelle, es sei denn, du möchtest zum "warmfahren" selbst treten


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

Für alle die nicht ins LMB schauen:
*Heute Nacht wird die Uhr eine Stunde VOR gestellt.* Denkt dran, sonst seit ihr morgen eine Stunde zu spät dran


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht ins LMB schauen:
> *Heute Nacht wird die Uhr eine Stunde VOR gestellt.* Denkt dran, sonst seit ihr morgen eine Stunde zu spät dran



Wie, ejtzt erst um 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich dann mal vorsichtig an...
> 
> @ Patrick: Falls es bei mir klappt kann ich dich ja mitnemehn zur Hedwigsquelle, es sei denn, du möchtest zum "warmfahren" selbst treten


Ich fahre definitiv von Durlach, können uns gerne um 11:35 an der Shelltankstelle treffen!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich fahre definitiv von Durlach, können uns gerne um 11:35 an der Shelltankstelle treffen!!



Hallo Felix!

Danke für dein Angebot, aber bei meiner momentanen Kondition wäre die Tour dann an der Hedwigsquelle beendet   und wie soll ich dann wieder zurückkommen?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Felix!
> 
> Danke für dein Angebot, aber bei meiner momentanen Kondition wäre die Tour dann an der Hedwigsquelle beendet   und wie soll ich dann wieder zurückkommen?



ist ein Argument   !!


----------



## matou (29. März 2008)

> @ René
> Freu mich schon mal wieder ein neues IDRT Mitglied aus der Region kennen zu lernen!!



Gerne - Ebenso!  
Wobei ich - seit ich hier wohne - eher passives Mitglied bin da ich mehr und mehr Gefallen am Berabfahren gefunden habe  

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wie, ejtzt erst um 13:00 Uhr?



Hey bring mir mei Leut net durcheinanner.


----------



## matou (29. März 2008)

Also, fahr heute ca 16:15 hinter dem HBf los...

Gruss René



> Zitat:
> Wegen morgen warte ich mal ab wies wird. Bei so einem Wetter wie heute führ ich vielleicht mal das Hardtail auf einer kurzen Runde (mehr geht um die Zeit ja eh nicht mehr) aus.
> 
> Ich melde mich gegen Mittag nochmal hier, dann weiß ich definitiv bis wann ich im Büro sitze und ab wann ich Richtung Wattkopf aufbreche.
> ...


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

Dann werd ich ziemlich sicher auch auftauchen  Du dürftest ja mit deinem unauffälig blauen Rad kaum zu übersehen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justice_france (29. März 2008)

Ok, cool, ich wäre dann morgen um 12 dabei!


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

justice_france schrieb:


> Ok, cool, ich wäre dann morgen um 12 dabei!



Super, kommst du mit der Bahn oder fährst du mitm Auto direkt zum Parkplatz?


----------



## justice_france (29. März 2008)

ich komm wohl mit dem auto...

wo ist denn der parkplatz genau?


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

In der Googlemap die ich im LMB oder ein-zwei Seiten vorher gepostet habe ist er eingezeichnet. Grobe Wegbeschreibung: Am Dreieck von der A8 auf A5 Richtung Basel -> Ettlingen runter auf B3 Richtung Durlach/Wohlfahrtsweier (Achtung nicht in den Tunnel fahren) -> Der Parkplatz ist vor der Schranke am Waldrand kurz nach dem Hedwigshof links.


----------



## justice_france (29. März 2008)

ok danke , alles klar!


----------



## kermit* (29. März 2008)

Alles klar, bin auch um 12 Uhr morgen an der Hedwigsquelle.

(und danke, Eike, für den Hinweis auf die Zeitumstellung... hätte ich glatt vergessen  )


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

Das werden ja wirklich richtig viele  Der SM-DH ist übrigens komplett frei. In die Einfahrt ins Steilstück ist eine große Baumkrone gefallen. Ich hab einen Ast abgebrochen damit man wieder gut über die Kante einfahren kann. Um die Rinne freizubekommen braucht man aber eine Säge. Die dritte Kante im letzten Stück bröckelt ein bischen weg, da fehlt wohl die oberste Querstrebe.
Absichtliche Beschädigungen hab ich eigentlich keine sehen können.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2008)

-


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

Pff schwer zu sagen. Mal vorrausgesetzt wir bauen den am Schluss überhaupt noch mit ein (hängt von der Gruppe ab) hab ich keine Ahnung wie schnell oder auch langsam wir vorran kommen. Irgendwas zwischen 2,5 und 3h würd ich mal schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. März 2008)

@ Dirk
Wie ist Deine Regierungserklärung zu deuten, kommst Du gar nicht mit???


----------



## Don Stefano (29. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...hängt aber definitiv nicht mim Radfahrn zusammen, dass ich das nehmen darf


Tripper?


----------



## iTom (29. März 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Tripper?



Steht zwar auch als Anwendungsgebiet im Beipackzettel ist es aber nicht. zwei Killer-Furunkel am O-Schenkel. Keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe. Hauptsache es verschwindet und kommt nicht wieder


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Steht zwar auch als Anwendungsgebiet im Beipackzettel ist es aber nicht. zwei Killer-Furunkel am O-Schenkel. Keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe. Hauptsache es verschwindet und kommt nicht wieder



Hast Du mal überlegt, ob es vielleicht ein SPD-Pedal ist?


----------



## Oskar1974 (30. März 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,
muß leider für heute absagen. 
12 H ist mir zu früh. 
Euch viel Spaß
Gruß 
Pat


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> 12 H ist mir zu früh.



Bis zum frühen Morgen in finsteren Kneipen rumtreiben und dann nicht aus dem Bett kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> muß leider für heute absagen.
> 12 H ist mir zu früh.
> Euch viel Spaß
> ...


Zu früüüüüüüühhhhhhhh????  Wegen Dir starten wir erst um 12 Uhr, also jammer nicht, ausnüchtern kannst Du noch auf dem Bike!!!!


----------



## _anna (30. März 2008)

hallo jungs,

werd so gegen 12 uhr auch vor ort sein 

bis nachher.


----------



## Eike. (30. März 2008)

Hey Felix das nimmt ja langsam Aumaße an wie deine legendäre Durlacher Tour


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. März 2008)

Da geht ja heute richtig der Punk ab. Eine Riesen-Meute Brasilianer und Beute-Brasilianer  

Ich freu' mich schon auf den Ausritt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. März 2008)

Beute-Brasilianer?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Beute-Brasilianer?



Na ja, das sind, um mit den Borg zu sprechen, Assimilierte


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey Felix das nimmt ja langsam Aumaße an wie deine legendäre Durlacher Tour


Jetzt ist es Deine legendäre Hedwigstour  !!!
Bis gleich!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. März 2008)

Macht mal ein paar nette Bilder. Viel Spaß und happy Trails.


----------



## iTom (30. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du mal überlegt, ob es vielleicht ein SPD-Pedal ist?



Hä? Wie kommst Du auf SPD-Pedal bei Furunkel? Bekommt man Furunkel bei SPD-Pedalen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. März 2008)

Die Tour war super, dank an den Guide!!!  
Viele nette neue Biker kennen gelernt und bei traumhaften Temperaturen die Trails gesurft.  
Die Videos lade ich später mal hoch, auf Deinen Server Eike kann ich leider nichts hochladen, da mein PC im A.... ist und ich nur leihweise einen zur Verfügung habe.
Bilder befinden sich im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (30. März 2008)

Irgendwie ist das schon fast obligatorisch, dass es bei jeder Tour irgend einen Defekt gibt.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. März 2008)

Meine Bilder (zumindest der einigermaßen brauchbare Teil) ist jetzt in meinem Album.

Danke an Eike für die nette Führung!


Und speziell für unseren Pechvogel


----------



## matou (30. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab auch noch ein paar Fotos in mein Album geladen...

Danke nochmal an Alle - war eine super Tour!

Gruss René


----------



## black soul (30. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Meine Bilder (zumindest der einigermaßen brauchbare Teil) ist jetzt in meinem Album.
> 
> Danke an Eike für die nette Führung!
> 
> ...





			
				eike schrieb:
			
		

> Die dritte Kante im letzten Stück bröckelt ein bischen weg,



so kann man das auch sehen, 
 oje was ist denn mit dem schönen sprung
passiert ?   over it roll,  da ist wohl ne bastelstunde angesagt.


----------



## Eike. (30. März 2008)

Da muss eigentlich nur noch ein Stamm/Ast vor die Pflöcke gelegt werden dann hält die Kante wieder.

Ich hab auch ein paar Bilder in mein Album hochgeladen. Wenn ich die Bilder von allen anderen hab mach ich eine Gallerie auf die Homepage.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. März 2008)

Ich seh grad in Eikes Galerie, dass ich Matous Transition verpasst habe. Schade.


----------



## Don Stefano (30. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> zwei Killer-Furunkel am O-Schenkel.


Baden in Kamillentee soll auch gut helfen. Gute Besserung!


----------



## iTom (30. März 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Baden in Kamillentee soll auch gut helfen. Gute Besserung!



Danke. Sieht zwar noch schei$$e aus, ist aber fast wieder weg. Einen BM könnte ich ohne Probs fahrn.


----------



## justice_france (30. März 2008)

hey, war echt ne gute tour heut, hat spaß gemacht!

ich hoffe bald geht`s weiter...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (31. März 2008)

> Ich seh grad in Eikes Galerie, dass ich Matous Transition verpasst habe. Schade.



Es gibt sicher bald wieder eine Möglichkeit


----------



## andi1969 (31. März 2008)

justice_france schrieb:


> hey, war echt ne gute tour heut, hat spaß gemacht!
> 
> ich hoffe bald geht`s weiter...
> 
> grüße



.....kann mich  nur anschließen , war ne super Tour bis auf den SM Downhill der ist langsam etwas heftig für´s Hardtail(Kampabfahrt  ).....


----------



## kermit* (1. April 2008)

Von mir auch noch ein Dankeschön für die schöne Tour!
War wirklich lustig, mit so vielen Leuten zu fahren auch wenn so viele Pussys dabei waren   

edit:Kann einer noch sagen, wie viele km/hm die gesamte Tour inkl. SM-DH war?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> ...auch wenn so viele Pussys dabei waren  ...




Daran gewöhnt man sich schnell.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...der ist langsam etwas heftig für´s Hardtail


Dann fahr' doch einfach schneller!


----------



## Eike. (1. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch ein Dankeschön für die schöne Tour!
> War wirklich lustig, mit so vielen Leuten zu fahren auch wenn so viele Pussys dabei waren
> 
> edit:Kann einer noch sagen, wie viele km/hm die gesamte Tour inkl. SM-DH war?



Bidde Bidde immer gern  

Ingesamt waren es 28km und 700hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _anna (1. April 2008)

auch von mir ein danke für die hilfe und das
schnelle umbauen damit ich wieder heimkonnte 

und danke für das foto


----------



## iTom (1. April 2008)

!!! Waldgesetz für Baden-Württemberg (Landeswaldgesetz - LWaldG) ändert sich !!!

§37 Abs. 1 Satz 2

Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet; auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen und auf Fußwegen sowie auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden ist das Reiten nicht gestattet.
Das Befahren von Wanderwegen ist generell verboten. Ein Befahren ist nur dann gestattet, sofern das Fahrrad eine Vorrichtung gem. StVZO § 66 a Abs.4 und Abs.6 aufweist:


----------



## wookie (1. April 2008)

rofl!

netter versuch, aber die kelle ist nicht mehr zugelassen


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> rofl!
> 
> netter versuch, aber die kelle ist nicht mehr zugelassen



Wie jetzt, soll ich die Bestellung stornieren?


Morgen treff ich mich um 16.15 mit Matou hinter dem Hauptbahnhof für eine Wattkopfrunde. Mitfahrer sind wie immer herzlich eingeladen. Es wird je nach Laune und Wetter zwei bis dreimal über den Wattkopf gehen, also pi*Daumen 25km/500hm. Bei Regen fällt die Geschichte allerdings sprichwörtlich ins Wasser.


----------



## andi1969 (3. April 2008)

*Also im Fall ,das das Wetter am Sonntag mitmacht..... biete ich mal wieder einmal Home Run an....35km bei ca 800hm...
Wer traut sich *
Abfahrtszeit ist noch diskutabel


----------



## iTom (3. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also im Fall ,das das Wetter am Sonntag mitmacht..... biete ich mal wieder einmal Home Run an....35km bei ca 800hm...
> Wer traut sich *
> Abfahrtszeit ist noch diskutabel



8.30Uhr?


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> 8.30Uhr?



das ist wiederum indiskutabel


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> 8.30Uhr?



Joh Tom  was treibt Dich eigentlich um die Uhrzeit aus dem Bett .........


*Laut Kachelmann Wetter ein Schönwetterfenster ab 11 Uhr bis ca 14 Uhr dannach Regen*......


----------



## iTom (4. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Joh Tom  was treibt Dich eigentlich um die Uhrzeit aus dem Bett .........
> 
> 
> *Laut Kachelmann Wetter ein Schönwetterfenster ab 11 Uhr bis ca 14 Uhr dannach Regen*......



Um die Uhrzeit kann man wenigstens fahren und muß nicht auf Wanderer oder sonstiges Krabbelzeuch achten


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit kann man wenigstens fahren und muß nicht auf Wanderer oder sonstiges Krabbelzeuch achten



....oder senile Bettflucht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. April 2008)

Bei der Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende bin ich froh, dass ich heute mit Matou eine Wattkopfrunde gedreht hab. Außerdem hatten wir eine sehr nette Begegnung auf den Bismarktreppen. An der ersten Kurve kam uns ein älterer Herr entgegen der sehr nett Platz gemacht hat und sehr intressiert war ob wir es um die Kurven herum schaffen  So nette Wanderer hätte ich gerne öfter


----------



## rossi-v (4. April 2008)

fahrt Ihr am WE noch eine Runde?

rossi


----------



## Curtado (5. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also im Fall ,das das Wetter am Sonntag mitmacht..... biete ich mal wieder einmal Home Run an....35km bei ca 800hm...
> Wer traut sich *
> Abfahrtszeit ist noch diskutabel



Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei!



*@ rossi-v und Curtado* also laut Wettervorhersage ist zwischen 11 Uhr und 14 Uhr eine Regenfreihe Phase......so um 11 Uhr dann


----------



## rossi-v (5. April 2008)

gerne

treffpunkt wo? - am Parkplatz Hedwigshof oder 
dort?   http://www.brasilianer.overcaffeinated.de/kontakt/kontakt.html


11 uhr ?

mfg

rossi


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> gerne
> 
> treffpunkt wo? - http://www.brasilianer.overcaffeinated.de/kontakt/kontakt.html[/URL]
> 
> ...



Am GBZ Parkplatz bei Bruchsal ja um 11 Uhr  rossi-v ...Hedwigshof nur bei Wattkopftour in Ettlingen


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2008)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme und das Regenradar nicht zu schlimm aussieht tauch ich vielleicht auch auf. Ihr braucht aber net auf mich zu warten, wenn dann komme ich mit der Bahn um 10:50. Oder fährst du mit dem Auto und hast noch einen Platz frei rossi?


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme und das Regenradar nicht zu schlimm aussieht tauch ich vielleicht auch auf. Ihr braucht aber net auf mich zu warten, wenn dann komme ich mit der Bahn um 10:50. Oder fährst du mit dem Auto und hast noch einen Platz frei rossi?



Och Eike 11 Uhr ist doch keine nachtschlafende Zeit oder... was machst Du wenn Du mal arbeiten gehst


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2008)

Dann bin ich morgens noch schlechter drauf  Aber ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich hab schon Frühschicht gearbeitet. Um Halb Fünf aufstehen macht keinen Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (5. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Och Eike 11 Uhr ist doch keine nachtschlafende Zeit oder... was machst Du wenn Du mal arbeiten gehst



Wenns nicht regnet, bin ich da !

Gruß


----------



## rossi-v (6. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme und das Regenradar nicht zu schlimm aussieht tauch ich vielleicht auch auf. Ihr braucht aber net auf mich zu warten, wenn dann komme ich mit der Bahn um 10:50. Oder fährst du mit dem Auto und hast noch einen Platz frei rossi?



Ich habe leider keinen Platz für ein zweites Bike im Auto.

Wenn ich nicht stark regnet bin ich definitiv da.
bis 11

mfg
rossi


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

Passt scho. Von Eggenstein aus wäre Karlsruhe ja eh die falsche Richtung. Wenns Wetter mitmacht bin ich da, wenn nicht wartet nicht auf mich. Ich schau morgen auf jeden Fall vorher nochmal rein.


----------



## rossi-v (6. April 2008)

ps: ich bin heute bei dem "schönen" Wetter noch eine Runde gedreht.
bei Etzenrot nach Marxzell & in den Bergen, war eine schöne 25km Schlammschlacht, dementsprechend sieht das Bike aus. 

rossi


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

Guten Morgen, bäh sieht das fieß aus draußen. Allen die heute fahren wünsche ich eine schöne Tour, ich bin aus der Nummer raus. Unter 5°+Regen und das ganze auch noch ohne Schutzbleche muss ich nicht haben.
Ein Tipp: Vor dem losfahren einen Blick aufs Regenradar von Wetter.com werfen, dann sieht man ob das nächste fette Regengebiet gerade im Anmarsch ist.


----------



## rossi-v (6. April 2008)

Aussehen tut es sch...,
aber die Dächer sind trocken, der Wald vermutlich sau nass.

bis gleich
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Aussehen tut es sch...,
> aber die Dächer sind trocken, der Wald vermutlich sau nass.
> 
> bis gleich
> rossi



Trocken von oben und a bissi nass von unten schei$$ drauf bin um 11 am Treffpunkt


----------



## Curtado (6. April 2008)

Bei mir fängts gerade an zu regnen  ! Ich bleib daheim.
Euch viel Spass!!!


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

Hier kämpft sich gerade die Sonne durch. Wenn es sich hält komm ich heute vielleicht doch noch auf eine kurze Runde raus  Das Regenradar-Bild sieht mal vielversprechend aus


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2008)

So trotz Wetterunbilden haben sich drei tapfere Brasilianer ( *Oskar1974-rossi-v und meinereiner*)dem Wetter entgegengestemmt....leider mussten wir in der Ungeheuerschlucht dem Regen   nachgeben und die Heimreise antreten...... 






 .....aber trotzdem haben wir wieder einen assimiliert!!!!! *Wir kriegen euch alle*


----------



## rossi-v (6. April 2008)

Tourdaten
rossi


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

Ich hab mir auch grad meine Wetterwatschn abgeholt. Und ich weiß jetzt was noch fieser ist als 5°+Regen: 5°+Graupel, das tut weh! Naja wenigstens die Füße sind trocken geblieben 
Ach ja, ist wahrscheinlich unnötig zu erwähnen, dass es aufgehört hat als ich zu Hause war.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


>



Habt ihr euch am Katzenberg verfahren?


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch am Katzenberg verfahren?



Nein nur andere Anfahrt... was glaubst Du wie ich auf ca. 800Hm komme auf der ganzen Runde  waren nur 20 km heute .....


----------



## speedygonzales (6. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Tourdaten



das Thema hatten wir schon mal.. finde echt nicht so toll, wenn hier Kartenmaterial & gleich fertige GPS Tracks von Lokale runden im Web veröffentlicht werden.. von der Rechtlage (2 Meter & (C) der Topo Karte) gar nicht erst zu sprechen.

Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder ist willkommen mitzufahren aber Tracks sollte man wirklich nur per Mail Tauschen, frag sonst den Jungs im Blackforest warum die mittlerweile die nette Strecken  geheim halten..


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> das Thema hatten wir schon mal.. finde echt nicht so toll, wenn hier Kartenmaterial & gleich fertige GPS Tracks von Lokale runden im Web veröffentlicht werden.. von der Rechtlage (2 Meter & (C) der Topo Karte) gar nicht erst zu sprechen.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder ist willkommen mitzufahren aber Tracks sollte man wirklich nur per Mail Tauschen, frag sonst den Jungs im Blackforest warum die mittlerweile die nette Strecken  geheim halten..



Kleiner komm wieder runter ...... 90% Waldweg breiter als 2m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (6. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So trotz Wetterunbilden haben sich drei tapfere Brasilianer [/SIZE][/B]



komisch bin ab 15:30 die Lokale runde gefahren, es war teilweise sogar Sonnig, irgendwas habt ihr falsch gemacht, Frühaufstehern bestraft Mutternatur  

Frage mich wo meine Kondition von letzes Jahr geblieben ist


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> komisch bin ab 15:30 die Lokale runde gefahren, es war teilweise sogar Sonnig, irgendwas habt ihr falsch gemacht, Frühaufstehern bestraft Mutternatur
> 
> Frage mich wo meine Kondition von letzes Jahr geblieben ist



Was für ne Kondition ......Günter


----------



## speedygonzales (6. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Was für ne Kondition ......Günter



hey Cowboy warte mal auf die nächste Tour..  ich wähle die Strecke!


----------



## rossi-v (6. April 2008)

Hab die Details zur Tour entfernt, jetzt nur noch als grobe Orientierung zu verwnden.

Das dies in BaWü so krass gesehen wird?

rossi


----------



## iTom (6. April 2008)

Ruft eigentlich am 2. Mai das Trailwonderland?


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> komisch bin ab 15:30 die Lokale runde gefahren, es war teilweise sogar Sonnig, irgendwas habt ihr falsch gemacht, Frühaufstehern bestraft Mutternatur



Das müsste etwa die Zeit sein als ich gut eingeweicht durch den Oberwald gefahren bin


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ruft eigentlich am 2. Mai das Trailwonderland?



Ne eher der Monte Altissimo


----------



## iTom (6. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> komisch bin ab 15:30 die Lokale runde gefahren, es war teilweise sogar Sonnig, irgendwas habt ihr falsch gemacht, Frühaufstehern bestraft Mutternatur
> 
> Frage mich wo meine Kondition von letzes Jahr geblieben ist



Frühaufsteher hätten auch kein Problem gehabt, da es erst um 12Uhr rum geregnet hat...
8.30 Uhr wäre ne super Zeit gewesen


----------



## iTom (6. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne eher der Monte Altissimo



Nicht schlecht. Wird bestimmt auch toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (6. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne eher der Monte Altissimo



och Mensch *neid* will dieses Jahr unbedingt wieder hin..



> Frühaufsteher hätten auch kein Problem gehabt, da es erst um 12Uhr rum geregnet hat... 8.30 Uhr wäre ne super Zeit gewesen



ITom.. nee ich gehe nicht mal vor 8:30 in die Fa.


----------



## Eike. (16. April 2008)

Wenn das Wetter morgen so gut wird wie vorhergesagt will ich eine Hausrunde am Wattkopf drehen. Dauer etwa 1-2h Abfahrt nicht nach 5 (wegen Stammtisch). Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTBDave (16. April 2008)

Werde morgen auch Wattkopfen aber leider erst nach 5...


----------



## iTom (16. April 2008)

Falls jemand morgen Lust haben sollte für meine "rampenmäßige"-Tour, d.h. ca. 1000Hm, 2,5h u. ca. 33km kann sich melden. 

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ist die Strecke grob GBZ-Parkplatz, NFH, Eichelberg, Michaelsberg, Langentalsiedlung, Fernmeldeturm, wieder Eichelberg und GBZ-Parkplatz.
Potentielle Mitfahrer sollten allerdings schon min. ne 15 Min. Warmfahrphase haben, mehr hab ich auch nicht 
Uhrzeit wäre noch zu wählen zwischen 14Uhr u. 15Uhr.

2,5h Fahrzeit wäre schön, aber nicht Pflicht! HT reicht aus. Wie immer, je leichter desto besser


Uhrzeit: 14.30Uhr GBZ-Haltestellle


----------



## speedygonzales (16. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Uhrzeit wäre noch zu wählen zwischen 14Uhr u. 15Uhr



bin ich den der einzige hart arbeitende Mensch hier?


----------



## iTom (16. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bin ich den der einzige hart arbeitende Mensch hier?



Hä? Ich muß auch arbeiten. Ich baue ein paar Überstunden ab und geh etwas früher. Das Wetter muß ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (17. April 2008)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das es was auszunutzen gibt - leicht bewölkt (siehe wetter.com) sieht anderst aus


----------



## speedygonzales (17. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal das es was auszunutzen gibt - leicht bewölkt (siehe wetter.com) sieht anderst aus



Du siehst es falsch, Tom ist ein ganz harter, nur bei Tornados und Überflutungen fährt er nicht


----------



## iTom (17. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Du siehst es falsch, Tom ist ein ganz harter, nur bei Tornados und Überflutungen fährt er nicht



Solange es nicht regnet kann man doch fahrn 
Die richtigen Klamotten an und los gehts


----------



## MTBDave (17. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Solange es nicht regnet kann man doch fahrn



Jupp, seh ich eigentlich auch so. Dennoch hat uns Wetter.com Sonne versprochen was wir mitlerweile auch ma wieder verdienen würde. Das meinte ich eigentlich 

Dreh heut auch ne Runde... ...hauptdsache kein Regen


----------



## rossi-v (17. April 2008)

Ist am Wochenende eine größere Tour geplant?
rossi


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2008)

Dave, Kermit und ich haben überlegt am Samstag nochmal den BM zu fahren aber die Wettervorhersage sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## justice_france (17. April 2008)

hi,

würde auch gern am wochenende BM fahren, hoffentlich klappt`s mim wetter...


----------



## MTBDave (17. April 2008)

klappt schon - die vorhersage hat sich schon wieder geändert und ein paar tropfen haben noch keine geschadet^^


----------



## MTBDave (18. April 2008)

Nicht zufällig jemand auf dem Wattkopf gegen 16:00Uhr? Die Sonne is raus und der Berg ruft!

Bzw.: Im Prinzip könnte man auch spontan eine Besamung starten - mal unabhängig von morgen. So weit isses nciht und 3 Stunden sollten ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Nicht zufällig jemand auf dem Wattkopf gegen 16:00Uhr? Die Sonne is raus und der Berg ruft!
> 
> Bzw.: Im Prinzip könnte man auch spontan eine Besamung starten - mal unabhängig von morgen. So weit isses nciht und 3 Stunden sollten ausreichen, oder?



Die Vorschläge klingen beide verlockend. Was ähnliches hab ich auch gedacht als ich grad aus dem Hörsaal gekommen bin.
3h reicht dicke wenn man vom Risswasenparkplatz startet. Für Hoch und Runter kann man je etwa eine Stunde veranschlagen.
Sach an, damit ich weis welches Equipemt ich bereitmachen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (18. April 2008)

Bin bei der Arbeit und hab alles im Kofferraum. Flickzeug wär nicht schlecht und evtl. ein paar Tools - da hab ich in der Eile nciht dran gedacht. 

Kommst einfach zu mir vor die Firma - sagen wir 15:45 - is nicht weit weg von dir. Einfach der Südtangente entlang richtung Durlach auf diesem "Waldweg" entlang den Schienen - haben uns schonmal auf der Brücke am Wassertum getroffen - da einfach weiter geradeaus - ich arbeite im Nebengebäude der DHU (Logistik-Zentrum) - du fährst einfach an der DHU vorbei (großes rotes Drehlogo auf dem Dach) dann kommt auf der linken Seite ein Parkplatz und da ganz hinten steh ich dann (am Drehkreuz)

ca. hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...996811,8.43338&spn=0.005146,0.014334&t=h&z=17

Wir schmeisen dein Bike rein und machen uns auf richtung besamung 

PS @wookie & co.: Das soll nciht heißen das die Tour morgen nicht stattfindet - für morgen bleibt alles beim alten


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2008)

Alles klar, dann schraub ich mal noch die Flatpedals ans Bike und pack die Ritterrüstung ein 
Bis nachher, jetzt werf ich erstmal Steak mit Pommes ein damit genuch Kohlenhydrate für den Anstieg da sind


----------



## wookie (18. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> für morgen bleibt alles beim alten



 

wenn ihr den brombeer-trail am wattkopf nach ettlingen runterfahrt mal ausschau halten. da fahre ich um 16:35 Uhr ca +- vorbei


----------



## wookie (18. April 2008)

hier kann man den BM für morgen schon mal "üben"
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08041805.html

habe lange gebraucht bis ich merkte das man mit der leertaste ein 180° Turn macht *G*


----------



## iTom (18. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> hier kann man den BM für morgen schon mal "üben"
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08041805.html
> 
> habe lange gebraucht bis ich merkte das man mit der leertaste ein 180° Turn macht *G*



I.d. Einleitung zum Spiel steht der Hinweis zu den Funktionstasten. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTBDave (18. April 2008)

sooooodele, wir sind zurück *schwitz* 

ich denke eike fällt morgen aus - das knie sah letztendlich nach dem besame sturz nicht mehr mtb tauglich aus. mit meinen schürfwunden und kleinen prellungen schaff ich aber sicher noch aufs rad  

jetzt zu morgen > öhhh, ääähhh... ...ich will ja nicht rumheulen, aber was haltet ihr davon morgen eine relativ fahrbare strecke zu fahren? ich würd irgendwie gern ein paar km zurücklegen und nicht permanent meine scheiben stressen mit dem arsch überm hinterrad.... ...besame is geil, aber 2 tage nacheinander muss ich das nicht unbedingt haben - mal davon abgesehen das ich wohl noch einiges an practise brauche da mal anständig runter zu fahren. heute wars ja schon sehr muddy, aber die strecke is sicher ungleich schwerer wenns kurz vorher gepisst hat.

wie auch immer - gerne morgen ne schöne runde zum fetzen und schönen fahrbaren trailanteil wie bm - aber wenn alle besamen möchten bin ich natürlich auch da dabei.

so, trink jetzt mal mein weizen fertig und leg mich ab - und les morgen was abgeht


----------



## wookie (18. April 2008)

es gibt ja auch noch den bernstein, mahlberg, eichelberg oder was auch immer.
müsste nur wissen wann wir uns treffen. ich gehe gleich ins bett, und wenn ihr euch morgen früh verabredet, verpasse ich ja alles


----------



## MTBDave (18. April 2008)

ahhh, gut - 2 topics sind irgendwie nicht so praktisch... ^^

schlag was vor wookie, da treffen wir uns. bernstein, mahlberg, eichelberg was auch immer... ...jedenfalls irgendwie kein bock 2 tage nacheinander zu besamen


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2008)

Hey ihr könnt doch nicht an Mahlberg und Bernstein rumfahren während ich in meiner Wohnung rumhumple  Ach was ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> ahhh, gut - 2 topics sind irgendwie nicht so praktisch... ^^
> 
> schlag was vor wookie, da treffen wir uns. bernstein, mahlberg, eichelberg was auch immer... ...jedenfalls irgendwie kein bock 2 tage nacheinander zu besamen



war heute am wattkopf ...


wo wollt ihr euch *genau* treffen, ware bei akzeptablen wetter dabei, uhrzeit - nicht zu früh ab 11 uhr frühestens

rossi


----------



## MTBDave (19. April 2008)

Treffpunkt gibts noch keinen - denke Wookie sagt an wenn er wach ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich könnte eh erst ab 12...

@Rossi: Wenn du dabei bist dann könnten wir zusammen fahren - wenn Platz ist würde ich mein Bike bei dir mit rein hauen dann kann mein Auto meine Freundin zum biken haben - wär klasse.

Wie bin ich eigentlich schon wach? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Aktuell siehts düster aus - Regen


----------



## wookie (19. April 2008)

bin schon seit 5:30 wach 
kinder ...
naja wie wäre es um 12:30 uhr in marxzell, von dort kann man schön gemütlich zum mahlberg fahren. evt. bernstein vorher hoch (holländersteige)

@rossi-v:
hast du mich gestern am wattkopf auf der bank sitzen sehen?


----------



## MTBDave (19. April 2008)

klingt gut - bitte den treffpunkt genau angeben - ich kenn mich da null aus.

aktuell pissts aber wie gesagt - bei regen hab ich echt kein bock...

...schaunmermal obs noch aufreist...


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. April 2008)

@Wookie & Dave,

ich kann euch ein Bernsteintrail anbieten. Von Bernstein nach Gernsbach ca. 8 km  
Treffpunkt ewtl. Käppele.

Ups.... 90 % Regenrisiko....


----------



## wookie (19. April 2008)

@MTBDave:
kommst du mit der bahn oder mit dem auto?
in marxzell gibt es am bahnhof einen großen parkplatz, da kannste das auto stehen lassen.
ist nicht zu übersehen. das kaff ist recht klein.

@Rebell-78:
Käppele hat so ca. das gleiche kaliber wie BM. was anfahrt und tourumfang angeht. heute ist doch entspannung angesagt 

@Messerharry:
kommst du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (19. April 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Ups.... 90 % Regenrisiko....



Hier regnet es sich aktuell irgendwie fest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bei dem Wetter kann mans knicken. Ich bin jetzt bis 11:!5 N/A... ...wenns sichs bis dahin beruhigt hat dann bin ich dabei - ansonsten eher mau.



wookie schrieb:


> @MTBDave:
> kommst du mit der bahn oder mit dem auto?
> in marxzell gibt es am bahnhof einen großen parkplatz, da kannste das auto stehen lassen.
> ist nicht zu übersehen. das kaff ist recht klein.



Komme mit dem Auto - das find ich 



wookie schrieb:


> Käppele hat so ca. das gleiche kaliber wie BM. was anfahrt und tourumfang angeht. heute ist doch entspannung angesagt


----------



## Messerharry (19. April 2008)

@ Wookie: Wenn´s zu regnen aufhört!
Wenn es während ner Tour anfängt ist´s halt so, aber schon im Regen losfahren ist nicht so schön.


----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2008)

So bin wach 

Das sieht total sch... aus.

Ich glaube morgen ist wohl sinnvoller - oder fährt jmd. in der Brühe.

Wenn ja warten wir lieber noch ein paar Stunden.


@wookie

ich war von 18:30 - 20:30 dort - habe dich nicht gesehen

rossi


----------



## kermit* (19. April 2008)

@Eike: Gute Besserung! Bein hochlegen und nicht die ganze Zeit rumspringen, das wird schon  
Ich hätte gestern eigentlich mein Rad wieder auspacken sollen und noch ne Runde mitfahren sollen. Die Idee kam mir aber erst, als ich in Marxzell war und wenn ich dann umgekehrt wäre, hätte ich euch wahrscheinlich nicht mehr eingeholt... nächstes Mal dann..


@Harry: So ein großer Umweg ist der Risswasenparkplatz nicht von Bad Herrenalb. Mit dem Auto knappe 5 Minuten.


----------



## wookie (19. April 2008)

ich fahre auch bei anti-pussy-wetter ;-)


----------



## matou (19. April 2008)

@Eike: Hoffentlich heilt es schnell - gut dass nicht mehr passiert ist - gute Besserung!

Ich werde morgen Vormittag - ja noch vor 12:00   - entweder zum Wattkopf oder zum BM starten. Wer hat Lust und ist dabei?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> @Eike: Hoffentlich heilt es schnell - gut dass nicht mehr passiert ist - gute Besserung!
> 
> Ich werde morgen Vormittag - ja noch vor 12:00   - entweder zum Wattkopf oder zum BM starten. Wer hat Lust und ist dabei?
> 
> Gruss René



Danke, ist auch schon viel besser. Gestern Abend konnte ich das Bein praktisch nicht beugen und heute kann ich schon wieder fast normal gehen. Ist "nur" ein fetter Bluterguss der sollte eigentlich recht schnell abschwellen. Ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass ich morgen noch das tolle Wetter mitnehmen kann. Heute verpass ich ja wohl sowieso nix.


----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> @Eike: Hoffentlich heilt es schnell - gut dass nicht mehr passiert ist - gute Besserung!
> 
> Ich werde morgen Vormittag - ja noch vor 12:00   - entweder zum Wattkopf oder zum BM starten. Wer hat Lust und ist dabei?
> 
> Gruss René



das klingt gut wann & wo?


----------



## Messerharry (19. April 2008)

Also gut, dann komm ich auch mit. 
Regen ist bei mir nur noch ganz leicht.

Webcam Ruhestein sieht auch recht gut aus. 

ca. 12.30 Bahnhof Marxzell.

Blauer VW Bus, bis später.


----------



## wookie (19. April 2008)

Okay!
Dave, setzt da nicht der herdentrieb durch? auf gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (19. April 2008)

Boaahh, bin voll im Stress...

...komme aber auch. Gebe Gas...

@Wookie: Ich geb dir mal meine Handynummer per PN durch - kannst du grad mal 1x bnei mir klingeln lassen das ich euch informieren kann falls was schief (Stau o.Ä.) oder so... ...denke das wäre am praktischsten...


----------



## wookie (19. April 2008)

hab kein handy  
aber wir warten. kein problem! - fahren ja net ohne dich!


----------



## wookie (19. April 2008)

aber ich fahre ja sowieso erst um 12:20 daheim weg. weil ich ja fast direkt dort wohne. habe dir meine festnetz-nummer per pn gesendet


----------



## kermit* (19. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Vormittag - ja noch vor 12:00   - entweder zum Wattkopf oder zum BM starten. Wer hat Lust und ist dabei?
> 
> Gruss René


Hi René,

morgen Vormittag wollte ich evtl. auch noch eine kleine BM Runde starten, aber die faule/schnelle Variante mit Risswasenparkplatz als Startpunkt.

Startzeit: je früher desto besser, denn wenns wirklich so schönes Wetter hat, wirds sonst ein Kampf gegen die Wanderer  Hatte so an 9:00 gedacht...


----------



## Don Stefano (19. April 2008)

Mist! 

Gibt's jetzt keinen Wochentag mehr, an dem der BM brasilianerfrei ist?


----------



## matou (19. April 2008)

@*kermit und rossi

9:00 und BM ab Rißwasen klingt gut! Wollen wir die Zeit fixieren!?

...für die etwas km-hungrigen können wir nach dem BM auch noch eine Runde über 
- Bad Herrenalb
- Falkenstein
- Bernstein
- Käpple
- und Zurück zum Rißwasenparkplatz

oder ähnliches machen...ich kann mir was überlegen....wären nochmal ca. 20km drauf.

...oder auch nochmal hoch 

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2008)

besser 9:30

rossi


----------



## matou (19. April 2008)

9:30 geht auch...



> Mist!
> 
> Gibt's jetzt keinen Wochentag mehr, an dem der BM brasilianerfrei ist?



Um die Uhrzeit ist doch eh noch niemand unterwegs  ...


----------



## justice_france (19. April 2008)

also, so 9.30 wäre ich wohl auch dabei für BM..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (19. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit ist doch eh noch niemand unterwegs


Wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## kermit* (19. April 2008)

Tss, ihr Langschläfer! 

9:30 bin ich dann am Rißwasenparkplatz (Dann fahr ich vielleicht auch in Herrenalb los...).

Danach noch ein paar km/hm dranhängen? Gern, aber ich bring noch nen Kolleg mit und weiß nicht, wie fit er z.Z. ist, kann da also nicht 100%ig zusagen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Danach noch ein paar km/hm dranhängen? Gern, aber ich bring noch nen Kolleg mit und weiß nicht, wie fit er z.Z. ist, kann da also nicht 100%ig zusagen.



Das riecht verdächtig nach Ausrede des Monats.


----------



## knoflok (19. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen;
Also Don - für mich sieht das so aus, als ob wir morgen schon um 7:00 los müssten...
Bin Grad noch am Pedale neu lagern ... gestern kam endlich mein Päckchen... 

Grüße und bis später...


----------



## matou (19. April 2008)

> Wie muss ich das verstehen?


Ich hab um die Uhrzeit noch nie jemand dort oben gesehen...


Gut, dann bis Morgen 9:30


----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2008)

Also 9:30 am Risswasenparkplatz

Ist das die richtige Position?

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d....77418,8.413982&spn=0.01482,0.040169&t=h&z=15

@matou
ein paar km sollten wir schon noch dranhängen.

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ist das die richtige Position?
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d....77418,8.413982&spn=0.01482,0.040169&t=h&z=15



Jupp


----------



## justice_france (19. April 2008)

@kermit:

ist dieser parkplatz in der nähe dieser skiliftes?

letztes mal sind wir ja direkt aus bad herrenalb gekommen...


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2008)

justice_france schrieb:


> @kermit:
> 
> ist dieser parkplatz in der nähe dieser skiliftes?
> 
> letztes mal sind wir ja direkt aus bad herrenalb gekommen...




Ne das war das Skiheim Talwiese im oberen Gaistal. Der Risswasenparkplatz ist am Anfang der Asphaltstraße auf die man nach dem letzten BM-Stück kommt.


----------



## kermit* (19. April 2008)

@justice-france: Nein, nicht der Parkplatz! Schaus dir auf google-maps an (siehe rossis Beitrag).
Einfach durch Herrenalb durchfahren, immer geradeaus und ca. 500m nach der Imbissbude geht dann *links* der Weg/Straße hoch. Da steht auch ein Teufelsmühle-Schild.

edit: war ich wohl zu langsam...

edit2: angeborene Rechts-Links-Schwäche


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Einfach durch Herrenalb durchfahren, immer geradeaus und ca. 500m nach der Imbissbude geht dann *rechts* der Weg/Straße hoch. Da steht auch ein Teufelsmühle-Schild.



*LINKS*  Sieht man aber auf gut auf der Googlemap die Rossi gepostet hat.


----------



## matou (19. April 2008)

> Ist das die richtige Position?
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de...40169&t=h&z=15



ja, das ist die richtige...



> @matou
> ein paar km sollten wir schon noch dranhängen



ich bring die Karte und ein paar ideen mit...wir können uns ja nach dem bm entscheiden...

Bis Morgen
Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2008)

wer ist nun morgen dabei?

rossi


----------



## matou (19. April 2008)

...so wie ich es sehe:

*kermit & co
rossi (du)
justice_france
eike (hab ich es richtig gelesen, dass du wieder fahren kannst?)
und ich


andere meldungen gab es ja nicht oder hab ich noch jemand vergessen?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2008)

Nene ich bin nicht dabei. Falls das Bein morgen wieder mitmacht dreh ich eine kleine Runde am Wattkopf aber bis jetzt isses noch eine ziemlich fette Beule.


----------



## andi1969 (19. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nene ich bin nicht dabei. Falls das Bein morgen wieder mitmacht dreh ich eine kleine Runde am Wattkopf aber bis jetzt isses noch eine ziemlich fette Beule.



Leg das mal hoch und Gute Besserung  ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. April 2008)

ohweh...dann noch gute Besserung...hoffen wir das Beste!

Aktueller Status:

*kermit & co
rossi
justice_france
matou

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (20. April 2008)

bis dann 


... 8.6 °C


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nene ich bin nicht dabei. Falls das Bein morgen wieder mitmacht dreh ich eine kleine Runde am Wattkopf aber bis jetzt isses noch eine ziemlich fette Beule.



Besame Mucho. Du wurdest heftig geküsst.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Besame Mucho. Du wurdest heftig geküsst.
> 
> Gute Besserung.



  So kann mans sehen. Früher hat man sowas auch Pferdekuss genannt.  
Ist leider doch noch nicht so weit abgeschwollen wie ich gehofft hab. Mit Biken ist heute nix aber bis zum Wochenende hat es sich hoffentlich erledigt, soooo schön ist der Campingplatz nun auch nicht, dass ich da eine Woche rumhocken will wo doch außenrum die Trails locken.


----------



## matou (20. April 2008)

So...ich hab vom heutigen BM Besuch auch ein paar Fotos ins Album gestellt.
Rossi, ich hoffe du legst auch ein paar Fotos nach  

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (20. April 2008)

*bilder sind bei mir im fotoalbum*

war echt schön heute,  bei besten wetter.
Zu erst der Anstieg dann der bm, welcher heute sehr gut ging.

die videos sind zu gross zum reinstellen ~je 60 mb

TOP !!

rossi

wer originale & gps daten will - pm mit mail adr.


----------



## kermit* (20. April 2008)

Merci euch beiden für die schönen Fotos! War ne schöne Runde, leider  ein bisschen kurz...

Seid ihr noch den Brudesweg gefahren? Wenn ja, wie wars?


----------



## rossi-v (20. April 2008)

Sehr viele grobe Steine, leicht feucht, aber erstaunlicher weise gut fahrbar.

Ähnl. Plattenweg mit mehr Steinen.

Empfehlung

rossi


----------



## justice_france (20. April 2008)

Hey,

vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die Runde, war heut ja leider für mit dem kleinen Sturz nicht so mein Tag, aber Handgelenk und Knie schwellen schon wieder ab

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder am BM.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (20. April 2008)

achso 29,33 km 1041,5 hm sind es geworden.


----------



## matou (21. April 2008)

@justice_france
Das klingt ja schon viel besser - gute Besserung!



> achso 29,33 km 1041,5 hm sind es geworden.



Na, das ist doch ganz gut...auch danke für die Fotos!

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2008)

justice_france schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die Runde, war heut ja leider für mit dem kleinen Sturz nicht so mein Tag, aber Handgelenk und Knie schwellen schon wieder ab
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club. Setz dich, nimm dir´n Keks und lass uns drüber reden


----------



## frenchy (21. April 2008)

Hier nochmal die Informationen über die "Randonnée" in Lembach/Elsaß

http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr/Rvdls.php


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. April 2008)

Also, ich bin dabei - Treffpunkt MacD, Uhrzeit?


----------



## frenchy (21. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Also, ich bin dabei - Treffpunkt MacD, Uhrzeit?



Ich würde 09.00 sagen. wäre einen Start/Lembach um ca. 10.00 bedeuten. OK??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (21. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ich würde 09.00 sagen. wäre einen Start/Lembach um ca. 10.00 bedeuten. OK??




Ich werde um 8.30-9 Uhr in Lembach am Start sein. 10Uhr ist mir zu spät. Bis man zu den Verpflegungsstellen kommt, wirds nix mehr geben


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich werde um 8.30-9 Uhr in Lembach am Start sein. 10Uhr ist mir zu spät. Bis man zu den Verpflegungsstellen kommt, wirds nix mehr geben



Schon klar, wenn Frühstarter wie du alles wegfuttern ...


----------



## frenchy (21. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich werde um 8.30-9 Uhr in Lembach am Start sein. 10Uhr ist mir zu spät. Bis man zu den Verpflegungsstellen kommt, wirds nix mehr geben



Sei gut mit uns. Wir wollen nicht vor hunger sterben 

Mir ist eigentlich egal ... 8.00 paßt auch. Die Mehrheit entscheidet!!


----------



## iTom (21. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Sei gut mit uns. Wir wollen nicht vor hunger sterben
> 
> Mir ist eigentlich egal ... 8.00 paßt auch. Die Mehrheit entscheidet!!



8Uhr? Wo genau wäre der Treffpunkt?


----------



## rossi-v (21. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ich würde 09.00 sagen. wäre einen Start/Lembach um ca. 10.00 bedeuten. OK??



9:00 wäre doch ein guter Kompromiss oder?

rossi


----------



## amerryl (21. April 2008)

@frenchy

8:00 beim Schotten, wann müsste ich bei dir sein ?
Aber nicht vor 6:00 oder


----------



## iTom (21. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> 9:00 wäre doch ein guter Kompromiss oder?
> 
> rossi



9Uhr in Lembach? Würde i.O. gehen


----------



## frenchy (21. April 2008)

Hier....



Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> .... Treffpunkt MacD, Uhrzeit?


----------



## rossi-v (21. April 2008)

jupp 9 uhr in Lembach, genauer Treffpunkt (GoogleMaps Link) wäre nicht schlecht.

Ich komme per Auto, habe aber nur Platz für mein Bike.

rossi


----------



## frenchy (21. April 2008)

amerryl schrieb:


> @frenchy
> 
> 8:00 beim Schotten, wann müsste ich bei dir sein ?
> Aber nicht vor 6:00 oder



Treffpunkt bei mir 6.01     ne  lieber um 7.45. 


Wir treffen uns dann alle in Lembach am Start um 9.00.
Schwarzspecht, wie fährst du dorthin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (21. April 2008)

...ich hatte gerade noch ein "wenig" langeweile gehabt  ...kleiner Nachtrag zur Sonntagstour


----------



## cr4shrid3 (21. April 2008)

cooles foto..... vlt halte ich das nächste mal mehr durch...


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...ich hatte gerade noch ein "wenig" langeweile gehabt  ...kleiner Nachtrag zur Sonntagstour



 You made my day


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns dann alle in Lembach am Start um 9.00.
> Schwarzspecht, wie fährst du dorthin???



... komme dann auch direkt nach Lembach, kann noch 1 Bike samt Fahrer mitnehmen. Ansonsten bis Sonntag, 9.00 Uhr


----------



## iTom (23. April 2008)

Fall jemand am Freitag Nachmittag das Bedürfnis haben sollte hier mitzufahren, kann sich ja melden:

~1000hm, ~3h, ~30km, Start im Zeitraum 13Uhr - 14.30Uhr


----------



## derEgmont (24. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe in diesem Thread noch nichts geschrieben, aber nu wirds zeit, da ich gern mal mit anderen Leuten ne Runde drehen würde, auch schon um neue Trails kennenzulernen .

Aktuell habe ich folgende Frage: Fährt einer von euch gelegentlich den Strommasten Trail in Karlsruhe? Der wurde letzte Woche durch Baumstämme und Holzklötze blokiert, durch wen weiss ich nicht; ob es Rentner waren, denen langweilig war und Biker für eine Landplage halten oder ein übereifriger Förster, der geteerte Wege im Wald ok findet aber eine 2m breite Piste für Biker als Naturverwüstung empfindet, keine Ahnung  . Leider ist das so verdammt gefährlich, weil man teilweise die Blockade nicht sieht, ich habe die Zufahrt, ab der blockiert ist, mit zwei Steinhaufen markiert.
Meine Frage: Gibt es Interesse dass man sich mal abends trifft und in einer schnellen Aktion alles wieder freiräumt?

Ride on,

Lars


----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2008)

Hey Lars,

es gibt schon einen Thread zu dem Thema. Da findest du bestimmt noch mehr Leute, die bei so einer Aktion dabei wären. Ich selbst fahre den SMDH nicht so oft, weil ich keinen Bock hab 30km Anfahrt auf der Straße mit dem schweren Bike zu fahren.


----------



## wookie (24. April 2008)

- gelöscht -
Edit: Don war 2 minuten schneller!


----------



## iTom (24. April 2008)

@Lembach-Randonee-VTT-Fahrer

mich wird man erkennen. Ich habe einen Helm auf und mein Rad hat eine weiße Gabel Reba WC, vorne nen Nobby Nic und hinten auch und ganz wichtig, mein Rad wird sauber sein! 

Das Rad von rossi dürfte unverwechselbar sein  Das werde ich sicherlich erkennen, aber die Anderen wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn es keine besonderen Merkmale gibt.
In meinem Fotoalbum habe ich ein Foto von meinem Rad. Der Sattel ist nicht mehr der selbe und die Hörnchen sind nicht mehr dran. Dies zur Info
C'est moi (od. so ähnlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (24. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> @Lembach-Randonee-VTT-Fahrer
> 
> mich wird man erkennen. Ich habe einen Helm auf und mein Rad hat eine weiße Gabel Reba WC, vorne nen Nobby Nic und hinten auch und ganz wichtig, mein Rad wird sauber sein!
> 
> ...




und das bin ich, mit dem Lapierre http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Benutzer:Frenchy


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> mich wird man erkennen. Ich habe einen Helm auf ...



Na dann wird man dich ja auf den ersten Blick erkennen


----------



## amerryl (24. April 2008)

an dem.. bin ich zu erkennen, unverwechselbar, ich glaube nicht das von dem
Oldtimer noch viele unterwegs sind.
Ob das Rad allerdings viel sauberer als auf dem Bild sein wird
kann ich noch nicht versprechen.

@frenchy
Ok, vom gröbsten Dreck werde ich es befreien, ich will dir ja
nicht das Auto einsauen


----------



## MTBDave (24. April 2008)

Ist jemand am Samstag vormittag irgendwo unterwegs bei dem göttlichen Wetter? Wäre die Woche für mich das einzige mal das ich Zeit hätte und such irgendwie Anschluss


----------



## matou (24. April 2008)

ja...siehe hier #53

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4704127#post4704127

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2008)

Da geht's aber um Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (24. April 2008)

Geht irgendwas am *Samstag*, als Aufwärmung für die VTT. 

Hat wer Zeit & Lust?

Wattkopf, BM, o.ä.?

aber nicht so früh!!

rossi


----------



## matou (25. April 2008)

> Da geht's aber um Sonntag.


 mhh, ja klar

Ich werde am Samstag spontan - nach den häuslichen Pflichten - vielleicht eine Wattkopfrunde drehen oder zum BM fahren - ich denke so 14/15:00 rum wirds werden eh ich loskomm.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2008)

Wow alle MB-Geil hier  Übertreibts net, wenn ja jetzt jedes Wochenende jemand runterdüst gibts auf Dauer sonst noch Mecker (das soll jetzt aber keine Diskussion über das Für und Wider von Brasilianern auf dem BM auslösen )


----------



## TeamJung (25. April 2008)

wann steht eigentlich der Ausflug nach Wildbad auf dem Programm?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. April 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> wann steht eigentlich der Ausflug nach Wildbad auf dem Programm?



Sobald du zur Teufelsmühle *hochgeradelt *und dann mit dem Shuttle wieder runter gefahren bist. So hatten wir das nach ein paar Bier vereinbart.


----------



## wookie (25. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ...Shuttle...


ist es richtig das eine pussy des monats auch pflichten hat?
rosa trickot tragen und den shuttle-dienst am BM zur verfügung stellen?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ist es richtig das eine pussy des monats auch pflichten hat?
> rosa trickot tragen und den shuttle-dienst am BM zur verfügung stellen?



Aber sicher doch. Darf ich deine Frage als Bewerbung zur Pussy des Monats verstehen?


----------



## wookie (25. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Darf ich deine Frage als Bewerbung zur Pussy des Monats verstehen?



Muhahaha  
finde das nicht gut das die willkürlich ausgesucht wird.
es gehört schon ein gewisses pussy-haftes verhalten dazu. - meiner meinung nach.

zb.: angst vor regen oder kälteempfindlichkeit oder trail-angst oder oder ...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Muhahaha
> finde das nicht gut das die willkürlich ausgesucht wird.
> es gehört schon ein gewisses pussy-haftes verhalten dazu. - meiner meinung nach.



Wie wär's mit "Angst vorm Helm beim Einrad fahren"?

Wo ein Wille ist...


----------



## wookie (25. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit "Angst vorm Helm beim Einrad fahren"?
> 
> Wo ein Wille ist...



ich habe immer einen auf, war ausnahme. außerdem dreht sich es ja nur ums MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (25. April 2008)

> Wow alle MB-Geil hier  Übertreibts net, wenn ja jetzt jedes Wochenende jemand runterdüst gibts auf Dauer sonst noch Mecker (das soll jetzt aber keine Diskussion über das Für und Wider von Brasilianern auf dem BM auslösen )



Stimmt, daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht. Sa NaMi könnte es dort voll werden...man muss ja nichts provozieren. Es fahren schon genug unfreundliche Zeitgenossen So-Morgen mit dem Auto die Teufelsmühle hoch   ...diesen muss man nicht auch noch bergrunter begegnen...dafür ist der Trail zu schön um etwas zu riskieren!

Also wirds wahrscheinlich Wattkopf & Co bei mir...hab nächste Woche Mittwoch Urlaub...dann schon eher BM.


----------



## black soul (25. April 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> wann steht eigentlich der Ausflug nach Wildbad auf dem Programm?



 hi patrick 
du wolltest uns doch dort runterbringen.   mach mal nen vorschlag, ich wär dabei. 
übrigens, zeit für SM ? siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4706072#post4706072

gruss BS


----------



## TeamJung (25. April 2008)

wir werden "warscheinlich" Sa und So vorort sein.... (Wildbad)

Die Geschichte mit dem SM würde ich mal 1 Monat ruhen lassen... bis die Wogen geglättet sind....


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> wir werden "warscheinlich" Sa und So vorort sein.... (Wildbad)


Wie sieht's am 1. Mai WE aus?


----------



## rossi-v (25. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> mhh, ja klar
> 
> Ich werde am Samstag spontan - nach den häuslichen Pflichten - vielleicht eine Wattkopfrunde drehen oder zum BM fahren - ich denke so 14/15:00 rum wirds werden eh ich loskomm.
> 
> Gruss René




Bleibt es dabei?

Zeit ist top!

Vielleicht gibts noch was anderes in der Gegend
z.B.: Dobel, Kreuzelberg, 

rossi


----------



## matou (25. April 2008)

Die Zeit werd ich erst Morgen VoMi genau wissen...ich hab heute meine Reifenlieferung bekommen...also wirds eine Wattkopf "Materialtestrunde"  werden...1x alle Trails mitnehmen bzw den SMDH durch 2x Serpentinen ersetzen dannach vielleicht nochmal Tote Mann + alter Graf Rhena.

Auf dem Kreuzelberg bzw Dobel kenn ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Bei ersterem fällt mir nur die Ettlinger Linie ein - sonst k.A.

Gruss René


----------



## TeamJung (25. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wie sieht's am 1. Mai WE aus?



sagt einen Tag an  richte mich gerne nach euch....


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2008)

Donnerstags sind alle Trails voller Wanderer. Da würde es sich am ehesten lohnen in eine rotsockenfreie Zone zu flüchten.

@Knofi: Was meinst du?


----------



## rossi-v (26. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Die Zeit werd ich erst Morgen VoMi genau wissen...ich hab heute meine Reifenlieferung bekommen...also wirds eine Wattkopf "Materialtestrunde"  werden...1x alle Trails mitnehmen bzw den SMDH durch 2x Serpentinen ersetzen dannach vielleicht nochmal Tote Mann + alter Graf Rhena.
> 
> Auf dem Kreuzelberg bzw Dobel kenn ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Bei ersterem fällt mir nur die Ettlinger Linie ein - sonst k.A.
> 
> Gruss René



Wir können uns oben am SMDH treffen. Wenn du die Zeit bis 13:00 weißt bekomme ich es noch mit.

bis dann

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (26. April 2008)

Bei mir wirds nun ein wenig früher   ich kann gegen 13:30 am SMDH sein. Ich schick Dir mal noch meine HandyNr für kurzfristige Abstimmung...

Gruss René


----------



## Sägezahn (26. April 2008)

Besten Dank an Matou und Rossi-v die mich heute spontan mitgenommenen haben. Bis bald

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## rossi-v (26. April 2008)

Ja , war gut heute, ich war noch beim Toten Mann, schöner Trail sowohl uphill als downhill.

Dann nochmal Wattkopf & SMDH welcher aufgeräumter als 3 h vorher war.

rossi


----------



## Curtado (27. April 2008)

Hallo,
Frage,aber bitte nicht gleich Steinigen!!

Gibts auch Rennrad fahrende Brasilianer??


----------



## Saci (27. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wie sieht's am 1. Mai WE aus?



also mir wurde gestern vom "bergbahnmensch" dringenst abgeraten am 1. mai nach wildbad zu gehn - einfach weil da millionen wanderer mit bollerwagen unterwegs sein sollen...

ups - verlesen - du meintest das 1. mai WE (das WE hatte ich überlesen).. sry.. mein fehler


----------



## rossi-v (27. April 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Frage,aber bitte nicht gleich Steinigen!!
> 
> Gibts auch Rennrad fahrende Brasilianer??



Ich habe auch ein Rennrad.

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. April 2008)

Saci schrieb:


> also mir wurde gestern vom "bergbahnmensch" dringenst angeraten am 1. mai nach wildbad zu gehn - einfach weil da millionen wanderer mit bollerwagen unterwegs sein sollen...
> 
> ups - verlesen - du meintest das 1. mai WE .. sry.. mein fehler



Oh. Hab auch falsch gelesen. An welchem Tag?


----------



## Messerharry (28. April 2008)

Hi, hat am 1. MAI jemand was mit dem Rad geplant???


----------



## speedygonzales (28. April 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hi, hat am 1. MAI jemand was mit dem Rad geplant???



Brasilianische Caipi Bar am Ungeheuerklamm


----------



## iTom (28. April 2008)

Ich fahre am Mittwoch wieder meine 1000Hm-Tour. Wer Interresse hat, einfach melden, damit ne Uhrzeit ausgemacht werden kann.
ungefähre Strecke GBZ-Haltestelle - Eichelberg - Michaelsberg - Langetalsiedlung - Eichelberg - GBZ-Haltestelle.

Dauer ca. 3h


----------



## Convex3k (29. April 2008)

Hallo,

wann hast du denn vor Morgen zu starten?


----------



## iTom (29. April 2008)

Convex3k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wann hast du denn vor Morgen zu starten?



Wenn Du mich meinst, so zwischen 14Uhr u. 14.30Uhr hätte ich gedacht. Die Strecke läge bei ~34km.


----------



## matou (29. April 2008)

Mittlerweile gibts ja mehrere Threads, drum auch nochmal hier...



> Hat jemand am Sa Lust auf den BM oder eine Mahlberg/Bernsteintour? Hab am So ein paar nette Sachen am Mahlberg gezeigt bekommen



Zeitrahmen wohl diesmal ca zwischen 11 und 16:00 Uhr.

Gruss René


----------



## Sägezahn (29. April 2008)

Hallo Rene,

ich wäre vielleicht dabei. Dieses Mal sogar mit Ankündigung  
Ich melde mich noch

Andreas


----------



## Hellrazer66 (29. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Mittwoch wieder meine 1000Hm-Tour. Wer Interresse hat, einfach melden, damit ne Uhrzeit ausgemacht werden kann.
> ungefähre Strecke GBZ-Haltestelle - Eichelberg - Michaelsberg - Langetalsiedlung - Eichelberg - GBZ-Haltestelle.
> 
> Dauer ca. 3h




wäre bei der tour gerne dabei gewesen, leider hatte ich diese woche spätschicht. meld dich mal wenn du wieder fährst.


----------



## Convex3k (30. April 2008)

@iTom
wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber habe gestern meine dritte Zeckenschutzimpfung bekommen und kann heute meinen linken Arm kaum bewegen... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2008)

Ist für Sonntag was geplant??? 
Ich würde von KA Richtung Ettlingen, Schöllbronn, Toter Mann Stein, Graf-Rhena-Weg und evt. noch Wattkopf fahren, je nach Zeit auch Richtung Malbergturm, Bernsteinfelsen, Teufelsmühle  !

Michael hättet Ihr Zeit, hab Euch lang nicht mehr gesehen ??


----------



## wookie (1. Mai 2008)

*@pumuckl:*
ich wäre bei einer heimat-tour dabei.
wie weit ist den euer nachwuchs?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ist für Sonntag was geplant???
> Ich würde von KA Richtung Ettlingen, Schöllbronn, Toter Mann Stein, Graf-Rhena-Weg und evt. noch Wattkopf fahren, je nach Zeit auch Richtung Malbergturm, Bernsteinfelsen, Teufelsmühle  !
> 
> Michael hättet Ihr Zeit, hab Euch lang nicht mehr gesehen ??



Gib mal ein Zeitfenster. Vielleicht schaffe ich es, mich irgendwie einzuklinken.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ist für Sonntag was geplant???
> Ich würde von KA Richtung Ettlingen, Schöllbronn, Toter Mann Stein, Graf-Rhena-Weg und evt. noch Wattkopf fahren, je nach Zeit auch Richtung Malbergturm, Bernsteinfelsen, Teufelsmühle  !
> 
> Michael hättet Ihr Zeit, hab Euch lang nicht mehr gesehen ??



hi pumuckl,

ich wär vielleicht auch am Start, muss nur wissen wann und wo genau und vor allem - welches ratt ???

cu
MoQ


----------



## wookie (1. Mai 2008)

Sonntag früh würde mir gut passen.
Wäre 9:30 Uhr ok?
Treffpunkt Karlsruhe, Ettlingen, Marxzell oder Fischweier?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> hi pumuckl,
> 
> ich wär vielleicht auch am Start, muss nur wissen wann und wo genau und vor allem - welches ratt ???
> 
> ...


WAT schon wieder die MonsterQ, ich werde bekoppt!!!!   

Über die Uhrzeit lässt sich noch disskutieren und das Rad, naja ich habe nur ein Pussyfully  !! HT oder ein leichtes Fully nur nicht Deine Froeatersmaschiene  !!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gib mal ein Zeitfenster. Vielleicht schaffe ich es, mich irgendwie einzuklinken.
> 
> Gruss Dirk.



...auf den letzten 11km Dirk ......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...auf den letzten 11km Dirk ......



Wenn da der Totemannstein, die Serpentinen oder was ähnliches drin ist, kann ich mir ja eure lange Anfahrt sparen. Zeitmanagement nennt man das neudeutsch.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn da der Totemannstein, die Serpentinen oder was ähnliches drin ist, kann ich mir ja eure lange Anfahrt sparen. Zeitmanagement nennt man das neudeutsch.



Ettlingen-Malberg- Bernstein und zurück über Graf R. Weg 44km  nur so zur Info.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2008)

Was willst Du mir damit sagen? Tom fährt das in 55 Minuten.  

Über Graf Rhena Weg hat Eike mal was Lustiges gesagt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2008)

10:30 in Ettlingen auf dem Parkplatz vom Energyracestart?? Können die anderen damit leben??

Wie wärs wenn wir dann wirklich Malberg, Bernsteinfelsen und zurück fahren, kenne mich aber nur bedingt aus. Ich würde über Schöllbronn zum Malbergturm fahren, dann Bernsteinfelsen und zurück. Dort gibts ein paar schöne Trails !!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir damit sagen? Tom fährt das in 55 Minuten.
> 
> Über Graf Rhena Weg hat Eike mal was Lustiges gesagt.



Tom..... ja ja Dirk(ist Deine Tarn ID gelle) Graf R. als R ückweg


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ... nur nicht Deine Froeatersmaschiene  !!



was hast Du gegen mein Orange?   Das ist mein absolutes Lieblingsratt


----------



## wookie (1. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Malberg, Bernsteinfelsen ... kenne mich aber nur bedingt aus ...



null problemo


----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> null problemo



...hu so was von das  war doch schon mal .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (1. Mai 2008)

Dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spaß...ich hab Morgen etwas ähnliches vor...werde am Mahlberg und Berstein die Trails abfahren. Sonntag klappt diesmal absolut nicht bei mir.

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spaß...ich hab Morgen etwas ähnliches vor...werde am Mahlberg und Berstein die Trails abfahren. Sonntag klappt diesmal absolut nicht bei mir.
> 
> Gruss René



Na dann viel Spass dabei .....Rene!!!!Schade wegen Sonntag


----------



## mw1774 (1. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spaß...ich hab Morgen etwas ähnliches vor...werde am Mahlberg und Berstein die Trails abfahren. Sonntag klappt diesmal absolut nicht bei mir.
> 
> Gruss René



wann fährst du los?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> was hast Du gegen mein Orange?   Das ist mein absolutes Lieblingsratt


Hey, mir doch egal, Du mußt treten, von daher tu was Du nicht lassen kannst  !!
Freu mich sehr Dich Sonntag zu sehen  !!!

Da es keine Beschwerden gab:

Sonntag 10:30 Abfahrt in Ettlingen, Treffpunkt ist genau HIER

Tour dann wohl zum Mahlbergtour, Bernsteinfelsen und irgendwie zurück  !!

Ich habe den Termin im LMB eingetragen.


@ Michael
Habt ihr Sonntag keine Zeit??


----------



## mw1774 (1. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Michael
> Habt ihr Sonntag keine Zeit??



also sa definitv nicht und so noch nicht sicher, ich meld mich nochmal bei dir!

grüße vom sofa!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> grüße vom sofa!



BOOAAA Michael neue Töne


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also sa definitv nicht und so noch nicht sicher, ich meld mich nochmal bei dir!
> 
> grüße vom sofa!



streß Dich nicht und werd ersteinmal richtig gesund!!!!
Gute Besserung in Richtung Sofa  !!!


----------



## mw1774 (1. Mai 2008)

heeey jungs, danke für eure anteilnahme!
ist alles wieder i.o., fast wieder 100%, seit so jeden tag geradelt, morgen gehts über bad herrenalb nach gaggenau und wieder zurück   , turmberg 08 ist ja nicht mehr weit.... 

gruß vom sofa


----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> streß Dich nicht und werd ersteinmal richtig gesund!!!!
> Gute Besserung in Richtung Sofa  !!!



UH immer noch nicht gesund Michael Na dann gute Besserung auch von uns 2....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> heeey jungs, danke für eure anteilnahme!
> ist alles wieder i.o., fast wieder 100%, seit so jeden tag geradelt, morgen gehts über bad herrenalb nach gaggenau und wieder zurück   , turmberg 08 ist ja nicht mehr weit....
> 
> gruß vom sofa


Du TIER!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> heeey jungs, danke für eure anteilnahme!
> ist alles wieder i.o., fast wieder 100%, seit so jeden tag geradelt, morgen gehts über bad herrenalb nach gaggenau und wieder zurück   , turmberg 08 ist ja nicht mehr weit....
> 
> gruß vom sofa



Schauspieler na wart ab Du .......und ich mach mir sorgen


----------



## TeamJung (1. Mai 2008)

abend,

braucht einer der Brasilianer morgen noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Wildbad?  bei Interesse PM


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. Mai 2008)

@pumuckl 
also ich bin am Start, wie weit, hoch, lange wird denn die Tour etwa? Ich überlege ob ich mit dem Ratt komm, sind ja nur 60 km.


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich meinst, so zwischen 14Uhr u. 14.30Uhr hätte ich gedacht. Die Strecke läge bei ~34km.



Tom jetzt habe ich Urlaub & Zeit und Du meldest keine 1000 hm Rampen tour für heute an?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> @pumuckl
> also ich bin am Start, wie weit, hoch, lange wird denn die Tour etwa? Ich überlege ob ich mit dem Ratt komm, sind ja nur 60 km.



Ohhh keine Ahnung, ca. 45-55km werden es schon werden.

Freu mich!!


----------



## iTom (2. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Tom jetzt habe ich Urlaub & Zeit und Du meldest keine 1000 hm Rampen tour für heute an?



Heute war ich leider anderweitig unterwegs. Aber...

Morgen *14.15Uhr -Rampentour-*!

Wer Lust hat, um 14.15Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. Mai 2008)

OK, dann werd ich wohl mit dem Zug anreisen. Ankunft Hauptbahnhof 9:48 Uhr, das müsste mir locker reichen (wenn die Bahn pünktlich ist und ich mich nicht verfahre  )

Ich kann ja dann nach der Tour mit dem Rad nach Hause fahren


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> OK, dann werd ich wohl mit dem Zug anreisen. Ankunft Hauptbahnhof 9:48 Uhr, das müsste mir locker reichen (wenn die Bahn pünktlich ist und ich mich nicht verfahre  )
> 
> Ich kann ja dann nach der Tour mit dem Rad nach Hause fahren



Hbf Karlsruhe?? Wenn ja, kann ich Dich gerne am Bahnhofsvorplatz abholen, da ich fast dran vorbeifahre, um dann gemeinsam nach Ettlingen zu rollen.

Hier nochmal der Tourlink zum eintragen, damit wir wissen wer alles kommt um ggf. zu warten.

Übrigens, ich muß spätestens um 15:30 zu Hause sein, dürfte ja aber reichen.


----------



## wookie (2. Mai 2008)

wow, das ist ja sozusagen eine DIMB-Tour!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hbf Karlsruhe?? Wenn ja, kann ich Dich gerne am Bahnhofsvorplatz abholen, da ich fast dran vorbeifahre, um dann gemeinsam nach Ettlingen zu rollen.
> 
> Hier nochmal der Tourlink zum eintragen, damit wir wissen wer alles kommt um ggf. zu warten.
> 
> Übrigens, ich muß spätestens um 15:30 zu Hause sein, dürfte ja aber reichen.



jo, Hbf Karlsruhe. Wäre super  
15:30   - das wird knapp, ich brauche auf Tour mindestens 7 Cappuchi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Mai 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> jo, Hbf Karlsruhe. Wäre super
> 15:30   - das wird knapp, ich brauche auf Tour mindestens 7 Cappuchi


Mit ist erst nachher eingefallen  , das wir am Spätnachmittag noch eingeladen sind, naja, wird schon klappen, mußt Deine Cappuchi dann halt schneller trinken  !!


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Heute war ich leider anderweitig unterwegs. Aber...
> 
> Morgen *14.15Uhr -Rampentour-*!
> 
> Wer Lust hat, um 14.15Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle



willst Du Dir sicher, dass Du Dir mein Tempo antun willlst? schieben muss ich sicherlich nicht, aber mit Dein Tempo kann ich mit Sicherheit nicht mithalten.


----------



## iTom (3. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> willst Du Dir sicher, dass Du Dir mein Tempo antun willlst? schieben muss ich sicherlich nicht, aber mit Dein Tempo kann ich mit Sicherheit nicht mithalten.



Das Tempo kann man ja ein wenig drosseln, aber die 1000Hm sollten schon drin sein, das ist Pflicht.


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das Tempo kann man ja ein wenig drosseln, aber die 1000Hm sollten schon drin sein, das ist Pflicht.



ok ich bin 14:15 da, ich fahre so lange mit wie ich kann, wenn ich irgendwann  kurz vor dem Kollaps bin drehe ich richtung GBZ zurück und Du kannst gas geben


----------



## iTom (3. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ok ich bin 14:15 da, ich fahre so lange mit wie ich kann, wenn ich irgendwann  kurz vor dem Kollaps bin drehe ich richtung GBZ zurück und Du kannst gas geben



Na also, hat doch bestens geklappt  Pussy des Monats kann sich somit jemand anders nennen. Wollte nicht Dirk PDM sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Na also, hat doch bestens geklappt  Pussy des Monats kann sich somit jemand anders nennen. Wollte nicht Dirk PDM sein



Oh ja unser Dirk hätt´s sichs echt verdient


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Mai 2008)

> Was ist eine Pussy?
> 
> Oder besser, wer bist eigentlich eine Pussy?
> 
> ...



Das ist die Definition von Jürgen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist die Definition von Jürgen.



Dein Rumgewinsel ist echt erbärmlich, das gefällt mir. 

Definitionen sind Schall und Rauch, die kann man bei Bedarf recht fix ändern. Warte bis ich mir die Farbe aus der Lockenpracht gespült habe...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Mai 2008)

Alles klar. Such wenigstens ein würdiges Bild aus.


----------



## matou (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry wenn ich Euren Pussy-Tratsch unterbreche  

Mir juckts schon seit es wieder wärmer geworden ist nach Forbach zu fahren.

Hat jemand Lust am *18. oder 25.05.* ein Tour ab Forbach zu starten.
Startpunkt *Forbach *- hoch zum *Latschigfelsen *- auf Trails hinunter - die andere Talseite hoch auf die *Badener Höhe *(1002m) und auf Trails wieder hinunter nach Forbach.

Strecke ca 40km und 1500 hm...

Für mich immernoch eine der schönsten Touren mit sehr hohem Trail-Anteil hier in der Gegend.


Alsoooo...gibts Interessenten?
Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (3. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> sorry wenn ich Euren Pussy-Tratsch unterbreche
> 
> Mir juckts schon seit es wieder wärmer geworden ist nach Forbach zu fahren.
> ...



Die km/Hm machen mir etwas Angst... aber du hast mir ja schon von der Tour erzählt und es klingt zu verlockend, als dass mich die Zahlen abschrecken könnten: Bin dabei  (wenn denn nichts dazwischen kommt...)


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2008)

Am 25. gehts bei mir nicht, an dem Wochenende zieht mein Bruder um. Aber am 18. wär ich dabei. Höhenmetermäßig kann mich seit dem Tremalzo eh kaum noch was erschrecken


----------



## matou (3. Mai 2008)

Na, das ist doch schonmal ein gutes Feedback   Also, planen wir es schonmal auf den 18.5. .

Um die km/hm werden wir leider nicht drum herum kommen - ich findes es lohnt sich aber - man muss sich ja nicht hetzen  ! 

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (4. Mai 2008)

Bin dabei 25er wäre besser, aber wenn es beim 18. nicht so früh los geht, (frühesten 10 Uhr besser *11 Uhr* - die Tage bleiben LAAANGE hell) wäre ich dabei.

rossi


----------



## speedygonzales (4. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Na also, hat doch bestens geklappt



Es war ein harter Job, aber ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann halt eben tun muss.  

Coole Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (4. Mai 2008)

> Bin dabei 25er wäre besser, aber wenn es beim 18. nicht so früh los geht, (frühesten 10 Uhr besser 11 Uhr - die Tage bleiben LAAANGE hell) wäre ich dabei.



Ein früher Start wäre bei der "Hauptwanderstrecke" schon ganz gut aber wir sind ja rücksichtsvolle Menschen   sollte schon klappen. Wir schauen mal wer sich noch meldet und können uns dann auf eine Zeit festlegen.

Alsoo...Diskussionsgrundlage ist bisher der 18.05., 11:00 am Bahnhof Forbach...

Eike und kermit* würde Euch die Zeit auch passen?

Gruss René


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Mai 2008)

War eine nette kleine Tour heute, bis ich zuhause war hatte ich 126,5 km auf der Uhr.

danke den guides


----------



## iTom (4. Mai 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> War eine nette kleine Tour heute, bis ich zuhause war hatte ich 126,5 km auf der Uhr.
> 
> danke den guides



Wenn die Uhr richtig geht, nicht schlecht Hr. Specht.


----------



## iTom (4. Mai 2008)

Wenn morgen nix dazwischen kommt, ist wieder Rampentour angesagt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90869

hauptsächlich knackige Anstiege u. flotte "flowige" Abfahrten...

Wer Lust hat einfach melden. Abfahrt: ~14.30Uhr-14.35Uhr


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Alsoo...Diskussionsgrundlage ist bisher der 18.05., 11:00 am Bahnhof Forbach...
> 
> Eike und kermit* würde Euch die Zeit auch passen?
> 
> Gruss René



Kann ich gut mit leben. Früher Start ist in diesem Fall ohnehin eher Augenwischerei weil wir sowieso erst am Nachmittag auf der Badener Höhe sind.


----------



## kermit* (4. Mai 2008)

Jo, die Uhrzeit passt!
Da können Eike und ich ja sogar noch halbwegs ausschlafen


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2008)

> Kann ich gut mit leben. Früher Start ist in diesem Fall ohnehin eher Augenwischerei weil wir sowieso erst am Nachmittag auf der Badener Höhe sind.



Klar das ist natürlich richtig - da können wir wenigstens in Ruhe frühstücken!


Ahja, mal was anderes...hat jemand Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Abend so ca. ab 17:30 Lust auf eine kurze *Wattkopfrunde*? Ich hoffe, dass mein Ersatz-HR Morgen kommt und ich ab Mi wieder fahren kann...

Gruss René


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Mai 2008)

Ist denn die Tour am 18.05. mit Protektorenzwang oder dürfen da auch Halb-Pussies mit?

Wir (mit Kollegen) fahren wohl Mi abend ne Wattkopfrunde, aber erst deutlich später ...


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2008)

Gezwungen wird sicher niemand...ich bin letztes Jahr auch ohne gefahren bzw geschoben  
...ich werde aber zumindest welche für die Knie mitnehmen.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (5. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ahja, mal was anderes...hat jemand Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Abend so ca. ab 17:30 Lust auf eine kurze *Wattkopfrunde*? Ich hoffe, dass mein Ersatz-HR Morgen kommt und ich ab Mi wieder fahren kann...
> 
> Gruss René



Ich werde bis Mi/Do wohl noch nicht wieder fit sein... 

Hast du dir dein Hinterrad zerlegt oder wieso brauchst du ein Ersatz-HR?

edit: Und ja, ich werde meine Beinpanzer auch nach Forbach mitnehmen


----------



## Sägezahn (5. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Klar das ist natürlich richtig - da können wir wenigstens in Ruhe frühstücken!
> 
> 
> Ahja, mal was anderes...hat jemand Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Abend so ca. ab 17:30 Lust auf eine kurze *Wattkopfrunde*? Ich hoffe, dass mein Ersatz-HR Morgen kommt und ich ab Mi wieder fahren kann...
> ...



Hallo Rene,

ich werde Mi Abend eine Runde drehen, könnte aber frühestens um 18:00 Uhr am Wattkopf/Hedwigsquelle sein ...
Melde Dich, falls Dir das passen sollte!

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2008)

> Hast du dir dein Hinterrad zerlegt oder wieso brauchst du ein Ersatz-HR?


Naja, fast - ich hatte ja schon erzählt, dass sich immerwieder einige Speichen gelöst haben. Das ging jetzt soweit, dass ich bei einer kurzen Wattkopfrunde während der Tour nachziehen musste. Ende vom Lied, ich schick das HR an Actionsports zurück - die brauchen ca. 10 Tage zum prüfen - ich hab mir dann ein Ersatz-HR bestellt um nicht auf dem Trockenen sitzen zu müssen.




> Hallo Rene,
> 
> ich werde Mi Abend eine Runde drehen, könnte aber frühestens um 18:00 Uhr am Wattkopf/Hedwigsquelle sein ...
> Melde Dich, falls Dir das passen sollte!
> ...



Klar, das klingt gut - wenns mit dem HR Morgen nicht klappt melde ich mich nochmal bei Dir - ansonsten passt 18:00 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2008)

Joh und gestern war´s fast der Bernstein, leider musste Felix nach ca. 7km aussteigen ,wegen akutem Magen Darm( noch Gute Besserung Felix ) und den Bernstein ließen wir aus wegen Rotsocken Schwämme...... 






[/URL][/IMG] aber in Berg weite gab´s ne tolle Aussicht nur für uns....





[/URL][/IMG]

Danke an Wooky usw..... War ne schöne Tour


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Mai 2008)

Da seid ihr ja ganz schön durchs Gelände gesauigelt - steht ja kaum noch ein Baum ....


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Klar, das klingt gut - wenns mit dem HR Morgen nicht klappt melde ich mich nochmal bei Dir - ansonsten passt 18:00 an der Hedwigsquelle.



Da bin ich dann auch dabei. Bis dahin hab ich wahrscheinlich schon wieder Lust aufs Biken  Zur Abwechslung vielleicht mal mit dem Hardtail

Zur Forbachtour: Die Trails sind lange nicht so heftig wie der Besame Mucho, ich bin da schon öfter ohne Protektoren runter. Für die Beine werde ich aber auch welche mitnehmen, aufs Knie fliegt man schnell mal - gell Conny?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (5. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Gezwungen wird sicher niemand...ich bin letztes Jahr auch ohne gefahren bzw geschoben
> ...ich werde aber zumindest welche für die Knie mitnehmen.
> 
> Gruss René



Du kannst die Tour im LMB mal ankündigen.
rossi


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte zumindest warten bis wir uns auf einen Tag geeinigt haben...passt ja nun  

>>>  LMB-Termin

Gruss René


----------



## matou (7. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich wollte zumindest warten bis wir uns auf einen Tag geeinigt haben...passt ja nun
> 
> >>>  LMB-Termin
> 
> Gruss René



Der Treffpunktlink funktionierte nicht richtig - über die Koordinaten 
48°40'51.16" 8°21'39.37" funktioniert es in Google-Maps/-Earth aber auch.

Gruss René


----------



## MTBDave (7. Mai 2008)

Ist was am Montag den 12.05 geplant?


----------



## matou (7. Mai 2008)

> Ist was am Montag den 12.05 geplant?



Col de la Schlucht...


...aber zu Fuß


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Mai 2008)

Okay! Wann und Wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTBDave (7. Mai 2008)

Wieder ein Insider den ich nicht verstehe? Col de la Schlucht? wtf?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Wieder ein Insider den ich nicht verstehe? Col de la Schlucht? wtf?



War n Scherz von mir! Der René geht wandern und ich wollte mit. 

Back to topic: für 'ne 2-3 Std. Runde hätte ich am Pfingstwochende sicher Zeit


----------



## MTBDave (7. Mai 2008)

Ich würd gern ne dolle Tour machen uch gerne ein bischen länger. Auf Wattkopf oder sonstige locals hab ich eigentlich kein Bock... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vieleicht werd ich mal mein GPS anssändig testen und mir ne Strecke aus´m Netz saugen... ...schaunmermal...


----------



## Grosser1609 (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

am 18.05. in Forbach würd´ich mich anschließen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2008)

Heute um 1800 an der Hedwig steht noch oder?


----------



## TeamJung (7. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Heute um 1800 an der Hedwig steht noch oder?



SM oder fahrt ihr eine Tour? Rein Interessehalber


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2008)

SM vielleicht/wahrscheinlich/bestimmt  nochmal zum Schluss aber nicht als Hauptzweck.


----------



## Sägezahn (7. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Heute um 1800 an der Hedwig steht noch oder?



Ja, steht noch.
Bis später

Gruß


----------



## matou (7. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Heute um 1800 an der Hedwig steht noch oder?



Ja steht bisher noch...mein HR kommt heute...ich hoffe rechtzeitig. Wenn nicht werd ich nochmal die Speichen am alten nachziehen.

Gruss René

*EDITH: HR ist da!*


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Mai 2008)

so kurzfristig beschlossen wir drehen *heute Donnerstag 08-05-08* eine GBZ Feierabend runde, Treffpunkt 18:30 GBZ Parkplatz.


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich wollte zumindest warten bis wir uns auf einen Tag geeinigt haben...passt ja nun
> 
> >>>  LMB-Termin
> 
> Gruss René



Ich hab die Tour mal grob mit GE zusammengeklickt. Allerdings hab ich da irgendwie ein paar Lücken und Sprünge reingemacht, da hab ich wohl an den Stellen die man doppelt befährt versehentlich Wegpunkte von der Gegenrichtung erwischt. Um den so abzufahren müsste man erstmal einen Beamer erfinden  Aber meinen Vorschlag für die Auffahrt zum Latschigfelsen kann man erkennen. Deckt sich das mit deiner Idee René?


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2008)

Das schaut etwas besser aus als bei mir. Mein Aufstieg geht auf der Seite von Langenbrand hoch. Wenn ich nur endlich mal meine Karte finden würde könnte ich mirs genauer anschauen. Ich meld mich nochmal...

Gruss René

P.S. Heute sind endlich meine kurzen KB-Schrauben gekommen, hab gleich den Stinger und das 36er montiert. Funktioniert wie eine Eins


----------



## andi1969 (8. Mai 2008)

So nach drei mal Schwarzwald ist am Samstag wieder ein Brasilianer Homerun (Daheum is halt a ned schlecht ) fällig...Wer traut sich ???
Dave vielleicht( wer Trikos trägt sollte wenigstens mal mitfahren .... Jürgen usw....bleib auch unter der magischen I-Tom Marke

Treffpunkt am Samstag *10. 5* um *15 Uhr *am GBZ Haltestelle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich versprech jetzt für den Samstag mal nichts. Es könnte aber schon sein, dass mein Hardtail mich zu einer Ausfahrt überreden will  

Jetzt muß ich aber erst mal die morgige Tour abwarten, nicht dass ich da das nächste Rad unfahrbar mache...


----------



## andi1969 (8. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich versprech jetzt für den Samstag mal nichts. Es könnte aber schon sein, dass mein Hardtail mich zu einer Ausfahrt überreden will
> 
> Jetzt muß ich aber erst mal die morgige Tour abwarten, nicht dass ich da das nächste Rad unfahrbar mache...



Och ich hab noch ne Hayes zum ausleihen daheim rumliegen....


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So nach drei mal Schwarzwald ist am Samstag wieder ein Brasilianer Homerun (Daheum is halt a ned schlecht ) fällig...Wer traut sich ???
> Dave vielleicht( wer Trikos trägt sollte wenigstens mal mitfahren .... Jürgen usw....bleib auch unter der magischen I-Tom Marke
> 
> Treffpunkt am Samstag *10. 5* um *15 Uhr *am GBZ Haltestelle....



Warum nicht morgen um die Uhrzeit? Speedy hat meine 1000Hm-Runde auch überlebt. Sind auch 2 schöne technische Teile dabei, S1 - S2, würde ich schätzen. Schmaler schräger Weg mit morschem Geäst kreuz u. quer aufm Boden. Keine Treppen! Das Profil ist in meinem Fotoalbum.





Brennesseln wachsen leider sehr schnell nach, trotz meiner fräsenden Fahrweise 
Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Muß mich für nachste Woche für den Vinschgau vorbereiten 

Andi, wenn die Bestellung für die Trikots rausgegangen ist, bis wann wird man ungefähr mit dem Shirt rechnen können?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Och ich hab noch ne Hayes zum ausleihen daheim rumliegen....



Die nützt mir am Hardtail wenig. Vorne die SID ist zu weich und hinten ist der Lack noch nicht ab  

Außerdfem warte ich jetzt noch drauf, dass bei mir 'ne Formula rumliegt, aber nicht zum Ausleihen...


----------



## andi1969 (8. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Warum nicht morgen um die Uhrzeit? Speedy hat meine 1000Hm-Runde auch überlebt. Sind auch 2 schöne technische Teile dabei, S1 - S2, würde ich schätzen. Schmaler schräger Weg mit morschem Geäst kreuz u. quer aufm Boden. Keine Treppen! Das Profil ist in meinem Fotoalbum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey manche Menschen arbeiten halt Tom.....und wegen der Lieferzeit frag mal Michael .....


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Warum nicht morgen um die Uhrzeit?



Weil ich schon um 09:30 Uhr starte, Gleitzeit sei dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Weil ich schon um 09:30 Uhr starte, Gleitzeit sei dank



Jepp, hab ich auch. Fange aber recht früh an zu arbeiten, damit ich nicht zu viel Gleitzeit verbrate 

bis 14.10Uhr etwa schaue ich ins Forum rein, damit ich weiß ob jemand zwischen 14.30-15Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle zu erwarten ist oder nicht.
Kann sich ja einklicken wer Lust hat. Eine *geführte* Tour gibt es nicht


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2008)

Dann mach ich für das Pfingstwochenende auch mal noch einen Vorschlag: Von Bad Herrenalb über die Teufelsmühle und Mittelwegstrail zum Latschigfelsen den Westweg runter nach Forbach. Danach wieder hoch aufn Berg und zurück nach Bad Herrenalb (HM sammeln und Auffahrt für den 18. checken). Macht zusammen ca 45km und 1500hm. Optional kann man auch in Forbach aussteigen und mit der Bahn zurückfahren. Kennt jemand eine schöne Abfahrt nach Bad Herrenalb (außer BM)?


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann mach ich für das Pfingstwochenende auch mal noch einen Vorschlag: Von Bad Herrenalb über die Teufelsmühle und Mittelwegstrail zum Latschigfelsen den Westweg runter nach Forbach. Danach wieder hoch aufn Berg und zurück nach Bad Herrenalb (HM sammeln und Auffahrt für den 18. checken). Macht zusammen ca 45km und 1500hm. Optional kann man auch in Forbach aussteigen und mit der Bahn zurückfahren. Kennt jemand eine schöne Abfahrt nach Bad Herrenalb (außer BM)?



Den Grafenweg bin ich mal gewandert, für ne schnelle Abfahrt dürfte dieser auch geeignet sein.


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Den Grafenweg bin ich mal gewandert, für ne schnelle Abfahrt dürfte dieser auch geeignet sein.



Gute Idee, den hatte ich sowieso schon auf der Liste  
Dann sieht die Tour folgendermaßen aus:
BH -> Teufelsmühle -> Hohloh -> Mittelweg -> Toter-Mann -> Prinzenhütte -> Westweg -> Gausbach -> wieder hoch und zurück zum Weithäusleplatz -> Stierhütte -> Grafensteig -> BH


----------



## MTBDave (8. Mai 2008)

Pfingstwochenende = Montag > seh ich das richtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Glaub der einzigste Tag den ich kann


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Pfingstwochenende = Montag > seh ich das richtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da binisch flexibel.


----------



## MTBDave (8. Mai 2008)

Also isch glab richtigs Pfingschde isch erscht am Pfingschtmontag, demnach Pfingschdtour am Pfingschtmondach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wär super - imho der einzige Tag den ich kann dieses WoEnde...


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2008)

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst  Also Montag 12.5. Uhrzeit schaun mer mal noch aber net so sehr früh, ihr würd mal sagen so gegen 11 in BH.
Die Tour hat für alle was, schöne Trails für die harten Kerle und ordentlich Strecke und Höhenmeter für die Maras  (das böe P-Wort sag ich nimmer )


----------



## MTBDave (9. Mai 2008)

uhrzeit basst


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tour mal grob mit GE zusammengeklickt. Allerdings hab ich da irgendwie ein paar Lücken und Sprünge reingemacht, da hab ich wohl an den Stellen die man doppelt befährt versehentlich Wegpunkte von der Gegenrichtung erwischt. Um den so abzufahren müsste man erstmal einen Beamer erfinden  Aber meinen Vorschlag für die Auffahrt zum Latschigfelsen kann man erkennen. Deckt sich das mit deiner Idee René?




So...Karte konsultiert...ich würds nun auch so fahren!
Viel Spass beim testen...mach ein paar schöne Fotos (bergab  ).

Ich werd mal schauen was ich so schönes in den Vogesen finde! Nachdem ich gestern nochmal die Wanderkarte vor mir hatte...und wenn jetzt noch alles was dort nach Trail aussah auch einer ist...dann muss da im August oder so noch ein Tagestrip her!

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (9. Mai 2008)

Vogesen würd mich auch sehr interessieren... ...falls ich im August den Vogesenbeitrag übersehen sollte und jemand dran denken sollte - wäre ne PM nett 

Sonnige Grüße 

Dave


----------



## iTom (9. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> So...Karte konsultiert...ich würds nun auch so fahren!
> Viel Spass beim testen...mach ein paar schöne Fotos (bergab  ).
> 
> Ich werd mal schauen was ich so schönes in den Vogesen finde! Nachdem ich gestern nochmal die Wanderkarte vor mir hatte...und wenn jetzt noch alles was dort nach Trail aussah auch einer ist...dann muss da im August oder so noch ein Tagestrip her!
> ...



Col de la schlucht muß es genügend fahrbare Teile geben. War ich ja auch im Feb 08 wandern. War leider noch zu viel Schnee dort, sonst hätte ich mit Sicherheit gewusst ob man das fahren kann oder nicht.
Col du calvaire ist ja auch in der Nähe...Lac noir u. Lac blanc...(schön technisch)
Bin ich bis jetzt nur gewandert

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass 1 Übernachtung bestimmt geschickter geschickter wäre. Ist ja nicht gleich um die Ecke,  und abhetzen möchte sich ja keiner.
In meinem Fotoalbum habe ich ja ein paar Bilder aufgeführt, die ich dort gemacht habe.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab die Tour am Montag ins LMB eingetragen.


----------



## kermit* (9. Mai 2008)

Am Montag bin ich vielleicht auch dabei.
Bis dahin sollte ich wieder fahrtauglich sein, mal schaun...

Meld mich aber auf jeden Fall nochmal, obs klappt oder nicht.

@iTom: In Lac Blanc gibts einen richtig guten Bikepark (Sessellift berghoch  )! Den meinst du wahrscheinlich aber nicht, oder?! 
Trotzdem eine absolute Empfehlung an jeden, der auch einen Fullface-Helm hat!


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2008)

Hah, jetzt hat sichs überschnitten  

Ich hatte auf der Heimfahrt eine "kleine" Panne mit dem Auto - mein WE-Urlaub fällt ins Wasser! 

Wir haben schon umgeplant, mir bleibt jetzt noch der Mo NaMi. Hat jemand am Montag NaMi ca 17:00 - wenns wieder leer auf den Trails ist - Lust auf den BM?

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (9. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> ...
> @iTom: In Lac Blanc gibts einen richtig guten Bikepark (Sessellift berghoch  )! Den meinst du wahrscheinlich aber nicht, oder?!
> Trotzdem eine absolute Empfehlung an jeden, der auch einen Fullface-Helm hat!



Ich meinte den weißen See und den schwarzen See, die dicht bei einanderliegen, nicht den Bikepark.


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2008)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am 18.05. in Forbach würd´ich mich anschließen....



Klar, gerne...
...ist auch mal ein Liteviller dabei! 

Gruss René


----------



## Rebell-78 (9. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tour am Montag ins LMB eingetragen.



Ich werde ewtl. (38. SW Woche) mitkommen. Wir können uns oben an Teufelsmühle treffen.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2008)

Da simmer dann gegen viertel nach zwölf.

Morgen dreh ich gegen Mittag mal wieder eine Wattkopfrunde, das Hardtail will auch mal wieder ausgefahren werden und heute sind die neuen (alten) Pedale gekommen. Falls jemand mitkommen will bitte einfach Bescheid sagen. Eine Zeit leg ich erstmal nicht fest, wenn sich niemand meldet fahr ich einfach spontan los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So nach drei mal Schwarzwald ist am Samstag wieder ein Brasilianer Homerun (Daheum is halt a ned schlecht ) fällig...Wer traut sich ???
> Dave vielleicht( wer Trikos trägt sollte wenigstens mal mitfahren .... Jürgen usw....bleib auch unter der magischen I-Tom Marke
> 
> Treffpunkt am Samstag *10. 5* um *15 Uhr *am GBZ Haltestelle....



Hier ist der automatische Forumbeantworter von Jürgen. Ich werde für längere Zeit leider nicht verfügbar sein. Du hast aber die Möglichkeit mir nach dem Pieps eine Nachricht zu hinterlassen.

[kein Pieps]


----------



## matou (10. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da simmer dann gegen viertel nach zwölf.
> 
> Morgen dreh ich gegen Mittag mal wieder eine Wattkopfrunde, das Hardtail will auch mal wieder ausgefahren werden und heute sind die neuen (alten) Pedale gekommen. Falls jemand mitkommen will bitte einfach Bescheid sagen. Eine Zeit leg ich erstmal nicht fest, wenn sich niemand meldet fahr ich einfach spontan los.




Hi Eike,
ich will heute gegen 13/14:00 eine Runde über Etzenrot - Marxzell - Metzlinschwander Hof - Bernstein - Trails runter Richtung Gernsbach - Mahlberg Trails - Moosalbtal und zurück fahren.

Kann ich Dich dafür - als Alternative für den Wattkopf - begeistern? Wattkopf nehm ich ansonsten auch nochmal mit, da nehm ich mal die Richtige Knipse mit  

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2008)

Klingt gut und zum Bernstein wollte ich sowieso endlich mal. Der Wattkopf läuft mir nicht weg 
Wo treffen wir uns denn? Auf der Karte seh ich eine Kirche genau da wo ich nach Etzenrot reinkomme. Wenn es bei dir passt wäre mir 14 Uhr lieber, dann kann ich vorher noch fürs lange Wochenende einkaufen.


----------



## Convex3k (10. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt am Samstag *10. 5* um *15 Uhr *am GBZ Haltestelle....




Wenn der Termin noch steht würde ich auch mitfahren. Weiß zwar nicht ob ich konditionell bei euch mitkomme, aber einen Versuch ist es wert 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2008)

Hey dich gibts auch noch? Wenn der Termin nicht abgesagt wurde dann findet das schon statt. Um die Kondition mach dir mal keine Sorgen, das geht schon irgendwie  Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und nicht zu viele Spaziergänger, ich treib mich mit Matou im Nordschwarzwald rum


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. Mai 2008)

Convex3k schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht ob ich konditionell bei euch mitkomme, aber einen Versuch ist es wert



Der Smily am Ende ist schon berechtigt gewesen. Eigentlich hättest du fragen müssen, ob wir bei dir mitkommen  

War 'ne scheene Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2008)

Wir hatten heute zwar auch eine sehr schöne Tour (naja über die Anfahrt reden wir mal nicht - Scheisz Gegenwind ) mit einem Hammertrail vom Bernstein aber sonst war ich gar net zufrieden. Heute war mal wieder so ein Tag, an dem einfach nix geht. 
Die Tour für Montag sag ich lieber mal ab. In der Verfassung von heute schaffe ich die auf keinen Fall und es ist ein bischen blöd wenn sich der Guide bei der Hälfte verabschiedet


----------



## matou (10. Mai 2008)

Ja, kann ich nur zustimmen...klasse Trails, geniales Wetter...bei mir waren es am Ende 43km und 920hm...der Rest wird wieder  

Das war auch die Tour mit den wenigsten Fotos...wir wollten halt einfach nicht absteigen  



 



P.S. wir sollten die Idee von Best-of-Albtal nicht aus dem Auge verlieren


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich nur zustimmen...klasse Trails, geniales Wetter...bei mir waren es am Ende 43km und 920hm...der Rest wird wieder
> 
> Das war auch die Tour mit den wenigsten Fotos...wir wollten halt einfach nicht absteigen
> 
> ...



Unbedingt!
Ist das wirklich die Kante/Treppe  Das nächste mal sollten wir das Bild von oben machen da sieht es vielleicht nicht so nach Kindergarten aus 

Bei mir waren es übrigens 65km. Zu Hause bin ich erstmal aufs Sofa gefallen und hab eine halbe Stunde gepennt.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2008)

So nach meiner 3 Hopfenkaltschale gibst mal wieder Foddos......30km bei ca. 850hm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
War ne schöne Tour und einfach super Wetter, hab unsere Flowtrails genossen, so richtig mit Speed 





[/URL][/IMG]

Es fanden ja sich noch zwei willige Opfer


----------



## kermit* (11. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich nur zustimmen...klasse Trails, geniales Wetter...bei mir waren es am Ende 43km und 920hm...der Rest wird wieder
> 
> Das war auch die Tour mit den wenigsten Fotos...wir wollten halt einfach nicht absteigen
> 
> ...



Ohh, der Trail sieht aber schön aus  
Da muss ich das nächste Mal definitiv auch mitkommen!

@René: Montag Nachmittag steht noch? Muss morgen Abend mal in die Heimat fahren, aber ich denke, Montag komm ich wieder nach KA zurück, wäre also dabei!


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ohh, der Trail sieht aber schön aus
> Da muss ich das nächste Mal definitiv auch mitkommen!



Der Bernsteintrail ist wirklich klasse. Schade, dass es so nicht bis ins Murgtal weiter geht (obwohl, Rebell78 hat da mal was erzählt...). René hat daraufhin die Idee BestOf-Albtal gehabt: Von Bad Herrenalb auf die Teufelsmühle -> Besame Mucho -> übers Käppele zum Bernstein und am Schluss noch den Mahlberg  

Das nächste mal starte ich aber definitv nicht in Karlsruhe sondern in Bad Herrenalb. Diese ewige Anfahrt, ständig leicht bergauf geht mir ja sowas von auf den Sack.


----------



## matou (11. Mai 2008)

> Ist das wirklich die Kante/Treppe Das nächste mal sollten wir das Bild von oben machen da sieht es vielleicht nicht so nach Kindergarten aus



Ja, auf den Fotos siehts immer so harmlos aus  




> @René: Montag Nachmittag steht noch? Muss morgen Abend mal in die Heimat fahren, aber ich denke, Montag komm ich wieder nach KA zurück, wäre also dabei!



Super. Ja klar, steht noch - Montag NaMi 17:00 - BM.

Treffen wir uns wieder am Rißwasen-Parkplatz?

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das nächste mal starte ich aber definitv nicht in Karlsruhe sondern in Bad Herrenalb. Diese ewige Anfahrt, ständig leicht bergauf geht mir ja sowas von auf den Sack.



... ich kann mich da an ein Zitat von Dir erinnern ...


----------



## kermit* (11. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Super. Ja klar, steht noch - Montag NaMi 17:00 - BM.
> 
> Treffen wir uns wieder am Rißwasen-Parkplatz?
> 
> Gruss René



Alles klar, prima!
Nimmst du eine Kamera mit?


----------



## Rebell-78 (11. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Bernsteintrail ist wirklich klasse. Schade, dass es so nicht bis ins Murgtal weiter geht (obwohl, Rebell78 hat da mal was erzählt...).



Es geht bis Gernsbach ca. 7-8km (Weg 24) aber nicht sooo steil und verwurzelt. (teils aber doch)

Wie sieht es aus? Für Morgen abgeblasen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (11. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Alles klar, prima!
> Nimmst du eine Kamera mit?



Ja nehm ich mit, vielleicht sogar die Spiegelreflex...





...hab mich vom Rohstrugel inspirieren lassen...sie wirds schon überleben  

Bis Morgen!

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus? Für Morgen abgeblasen?



Ja, kann zwar sein, dass morgen wieder alles in Butter ist aber vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal eine Pause machen. Statt dessen werd ich die abschließende Testfahrt mit dem Hardtail nachholen.
@Dave: Wenn du willst schick ich dir die Tour gerne als GPS-Track.


----------



## wookie (11. Mai 2008)

Was gibt es den am Montag für eine Tour?


----------



## wookie (11. Mai 2008)

Also ich werde morgen früh zusammen mit meinem Cousin den BM fahren. Abfahrt ist 9:20 Uhr am Parkplatz beim Skiheim. - Es handelt sich hier um eine *sehr gemütliche *Tour!

Vielleicht will sich ja jemand anschließen.


----------



## Messerharry (11. Mai 2008)

Also morgen werde ich erst mal ausschlafen! 

Ich tendiere zum Nachmittags Vorhaben vom Matou und Kermit. 

Werd´ diesmal auch mit schwerem Gerät anrücken(Scott-Nitro ), was nehmt ihr an Protektoren mit(Vollhelm? Knie/Armschützer klar, Körperschutz?)?

Wie oft wollt ihr rauf und runter fahren? 

Kann man nicht auch am Käppele parken dann hat man noch die softe Abfahrt zum Rißwasen Parkplatz zur Einstimmung. 

Ich warte mal was für´ne Reaktion kommt.

Bis dann.

G. Harry


----------



## matou (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Harry,

ich werde Knie und Arm Protektoren mitnehmen - das sollte reichen  

Erstmal gehts einmal hoch und runter, dann schauen wir mal wie spät es ist - evtl steht der Brudersweg noch auf dem Programm.

Ich denke nur für den Trail zum Rißwasen lohnt die Auffahrt vom Käpple nicht - das Trailwarmfahren ist doch eh dahin wenn wir oben an der Mühle angekommen sind  



> Montag NaMi 17:00 - BM.
> 
> Treffen wir uns ... am Rißwasen-Parkplatz...



Bis Morgen

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (11. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... ich kann mich da an ein Zitat von Dir erinnern ...



..jaja sowas wie 20km stramm bergauf...ja bin ich ne CC-Schwuchtel oder so ähnlich...gelle Eike


----------



## kermit* (11. Mai 2008)

@Harry: Fullface-Helm werd ich keinen aufziehen, aber diesmal ganz bestimmt meine Knie-Schoner. Den Trail kennst du ja, den sind wir nach der Grünhütte auch als Abschluss gefahren. 

Den kurzen Trail zum Rißwasen-Parkplatz nehme ich häufig am Ende einer Tour noch kurz mit,den kann man auch gut bergauf fahren.

@Andi: Dein Höhenmeter-Sammelkonto steht jetzt aber auch schon bedenklich lange bei der gleichen Zahl, kann das sein?!


----------



## andi1969 (12. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @Andi: Dein Höhenmeter-Sammelkonto steht jetzt aber auch schon bedenklich lange bei der gleichen Zahl, kann das sein?!



Nönö du war Gestern und Samstag fleisig +1200HM

@kermit und matou..und nicht wieder zerlegen heute .......ansonst bestehen wir nur noch Invaliden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (12. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nönö du war Gestern und Samstag fleisig +1200HM
> 
> @kermit und matou..und nicht wieder zerlegen heute .......ansonst bestehen wir nur noch Invaliden.



Ein Sturz heute ist jedenfalls nicht geplant... mal schaun  
Wer ist denn noch invalid? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## andi1969 (12. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ein Sturz heute ist jedenfalls nicht geplant... mal schaun
> Wer ist denn noch invalid? Hab ich was verpasst?



War so allgemein gemeint Eike Du Dirk usw....


----------



## matou (13. Mai 2008)

> @kermit und matou..und nicht wieder zerlegen heute .......ansonst bestehen wir nur noch Invaliden.



War eine super Tour...bestes Kaiserwetter...geniale Trails und keine Verletzten!  

Knapp 22 km und 875 hm.



 





> Also ich werde morgen früh zusammen mit meinem Cousin den BM fahren.



Sag mal Wookie, wie hast du das mit den Ameisen geschafft?  

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (13. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Sag mal Wookie, wie hast du das mit den Ameisen geschafft?



also mein cousin hatte diese biester in der hose, nachdem wir zuvor an der kurve (ca. 80 meter vor dem BM-Buch) gerastet hatten.


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2008)

Wookie hat Ameisen abgerichtet die ihn bergauf unauffällig schieben? Das erklärt manches 

Ich hab den Tag weitestgehend am Schreibtisch verbracht, das kommt davon wenn man immer erst kurz vor Abgabe anfängt  Aber in der wunderschönen Abendsonne hab ich noch eine kurze Testrunde durch die Stadt mit dem Hardtail gemacht. So sahnig wie die Pike sollte bitteschön auch die Fox ansprechen.


----------



## matou (13. Mai 2008)

@Wookie
Achso, wir hatten uns schon gewundert obs jetzt DH-Ameisen gibt, die einen während der Abfahrt attackieren  

@Eike
Wem sagts du es jedes Mal nehm ich mir vor rechtzeitig anzufangen, aber du weißt ja...Ich habe so lange ein Motivationsproblem, bis ich ein Zeitproblem habe!

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sägezahn (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust morgen Abend um 18 Uhr eine kleine Wattkopfrunde zu drehen? Das Wetter soll ja schliesslich etwas schlechter werden  

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## matou (13. Mai 2008)

Hi Andreas,
wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei. Treffpunkt wieder Hedwigsquelle?!

Gruss René


----------



## Sägezahn (13. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei. Treffpunkt wieder Hedwigsquelle?!
> 
> Gruss René




Ja,
lass uns an der Hedwigsquelle treffen.
Hoffe mal, dass die Gewitter noch auf sich warten lassen.

Gruß
A.


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2008)

Sägezahn schrieb:


> Ja,
> lass uns an der Hedwigsquelle treffen.
> Hoffe mal, dass die Gewitter noch auf sich warten lassen.



Das mal vorrausgesetzt komm ich auch. Je nachdem wie die Bastelei ausfällt um die Gabel am Fully zu testen oder mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## kermit* (13. Mai 2008)

Ich meld mich auch mal für morgen an, wenns Wetter passt. 

War heute im Mister Bike in Pforzheim und hätte am liebsten gleich ein Scott Ransom mitgenommen... naja, stattdessen gabs aber nur Bremsbeläge und Armprotektoren... 

@Eike: Packt dein Stumpjumper die 140mm Pike?


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2008)

Nene die Pike bleibt im Hardtail. Mit dem Gedanken die ins Stumpi zu bauen hab ich aber auch schon gespielt  2cm mehr Einbaulänge ist aber einfach zu viel und meine Pike hat kein U-Turn mit dem ichs anpassen könnte.


----------



## wookie (13. Mai 2008)

beim BM (der trail hinter dem großen loch zur straße vor) gibt es eine neue herausforderung:

http://sebastian.dnsalias.com/_transfer/Besame_Mucho_12_05_2008/IMG_5057.JPG  

da hat ein baum ein großes loch in den trail gerissen und der mini-northshore ist putt


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich noch nie lang gefahren. Wie ist der Weg den verglichen mit dem anderen?


----------



## kermit* (13. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da bin ich noch nie lang gefahren. Wie ist der Weg den verglichen mit dem anderen?


Kurz, nicht spektakulär, größtenteils eben. Man kommt dann an der Mautstraße an der Stelle raus, an dem ein Schild steht, das den Weg rechts zum Großen Loch weist.
Und wookies "Herausforderung" ist nur für ganz Schwindelfreie fahrbar: rechts gehts richtig steil bergab.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (13. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Und wookies "Herausforderung" ist nur für ganz Schwindelfreie fahrbar: rechts gehts richtig steil bergab.



Er: "wo müssen wir abbiegen?"
Sie: "Hier, hier geht's rechts ab."
Er biegt rechts ab.
Sie: "Nein, nicht da lang, das *andere* rechts!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (14. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da bin ich noch nie lang gefahren. Wie ist der Weg den verglichen mit dem anderen?


naja, er ist nicht so lang wie der andere, aber "flowig". wird meist nur aus zeitmangel zwecks abkürzung genommen  

wie auch schon erwähnt, wird der weg auch gern benutzt um unliebsame personen loszuwerden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Mai 2008)

So, nu is ja bald Sonntag.

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Bahnhof Forbach steht noch, oder?

Werd meine FR-Ausstattung mal mitnehmen. Plastikpanzer und Ritterhelm an den Rucksack hängen. Sicher ist schließlich sicher.

Kann mir einer der kundigen kurz  bestätigen, dass die Auffahrten auf Forst- oder Schotter stattfinden und die Abfahrten auf Trails? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich überlege, bei nicht zu heftigen abfahrten hinten evtl. den Conti mit dem wenigen Profil drauf zu machen, der funktioniert auch bergab ganz passabel, wenn der Boden hart und trocken ist. Dazu hätte ich aber gerne ein Feedback, vorzugsweise von Ortskundigen.


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2008)

Noch steht alles, hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit. Die erste Auffahrt kennt von uns noch keiner aber das ist entweder Asphalt oder Schotter/Waldweg. Bergab geht es bis auf einige kurze Stücke ausschließlich auf Trails. Hauptsächlich Waldboden, teils mit großen Steinen. Traktionsprobleme dürftest du da keine haben, ist nicht so ein loser, staubiger Boden wie hier und steil isses ja auch nicht wirklich.
Langsam könnte man sich auch mal Gedanken ums hinkommen machen. Wer fährt mit dem Auto und hat noch einen Platz frei (ab wo), wer fährt mit der Bahn und braucht ein Ticket (zwecks Gruppenticket) etc.
Conny nimmst du mich wieder ab Karlsruhe mit?


----------



## kermit* (15. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bergab geht es bis auf einige kurze Stücke ausschließlich auf Trails. Hauptsächlich Waldboden, teils mit großen Steinen. Traktionsprobleme dürftest du da keine haben, ist nicht so ein loser, staubiger Boden wie hier und steil isses ja auch nicht wirklich.



Na dann werd ich diesmal hinten meinen NobbyNic aufziehen, mein FA is an der Seitenwand durchgescheuert. Habs zwar mit Gewebeband von innen verklebt, aber so ganz vertraue ich der Sache nicht.... ein neuer Reifen ist schon bestellt, wird aber nicht mehr bis zum WE da sein.



Eike. schrieb:


> Conny nimmst du mich wieder ab Karlsruhe mit?



Hab schon drauf gewartet, dass du frägst   
Klar, kein Problem, kann dich mitnehmen. 

Sowohl wetter.com als auch .de sagen fürs WE (Sa & So) Regen voraus... Hoffentlich ändern die Wetterfrösche noch ihre Meinung, denn bei Regen/Regengefahr werd ich wohl nicht mitkommen.

@Jürgen: Ja, is mir auch aufgefallen, dass ich rechts und links verwechselt hatte. Dachte, es wird schon keiner merken...

@Eike: Am Sonntag bitte auch wirklich ein GEMÜTLICHES Tempo, ok? 

@Dirk: Naja, ganz trocken wird der Boden aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht sein wie wärs mit FatAlberts ?


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hab schon drauf gewartet, dass du frägst
> Klar, kein Problem, kann dich mitnehmen.


Super  Dann peilen wir mal 10:15 an der Tankstelle an oder? Vorrausgesetzt die Wettervorhersage sieht dann noch ein bischen besser aus. Ein kurzer Schauer ist ja kein Drama, die Strecke liegt zum größten Teil im Wald.


> @Eike: Am Sonntag bitte auch wirklich ein GEMÜTLICHES Tempo, ok?


Konnt ich am Mittwoch ja nicht ahnen, das die Beine wieder kurbeln wie verrückt  Aber keine Sorge, die langen Anstiege drückt man sowieso nicht mal eben weg wie hier am Wattkopf. Außedem ist René der Guide also ist der verantwortlich


----------



## matou (15. Mai 2008)

Ja, die Planung steht unverändert.



> Die erste Auffahrt kennt von uns noch keiner aber das ist entweder Asphalt oder Schotter/Waldweg. Bergab geht es bis auf einige kurze Stücke ausschließlich auf Trails. Hauptsächlich Waldboden, teils mit großen Steinen. Traktionsprobleme dürftest du da keine haben, ist nicht so ein loser, staubiger Boden wie hier und steil isses ja auch nicht wirklich.



Dito...ich werde auch wieder die Nobbies aufziehen, die reichen für Forbach aus. Ich hoffe echt, dass der Wetterbericht wenigstens am Samstag halbwegs gutes Wetter ansagt. Ich würde sagen wir schließen uns Sa Mittag/früher Nachmittag nochmal kurz - dann sollte die Vorhersage für So stabil sein.



> Langsam könnte man sich auch mal Gedanken ums hinkommen machen. Wer fährt mit dem Auto und hat noch einen Platz frei (ab wo), wer fährt mit der Bahn und braucht ein Ticket (zwecks Gruppenticket) etc.



Ich werde ab Etzenrot mit dem Auto fahren - hab aber auf Grund der Autogröße leider keinen Platz mehr.



> Außedem ist René der Guide also ist der verantwortlich


Gut zu wissen - ich war am Mittwoch leicht überrascht - den ganzen Tag nichts vernünftiges gegessen und das...   Keine Angst bei mir wirds nicht so hergehen wie bei den MTB-Clubies vom Mittwoch 


Nochmal kurz die Mitfahrer zum Überblick...

- Eike. 
- Grosser1609 
- rossi-v 
- kermit* 
- DIRK SAYS 
- Messerharry (Hattest du am Monatg nicht auch Interesse?)
- Schmutz-Teufel (???)
- matou

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2008)

Hey wenn ich zu schnell bin (passiert ja nicht oft ) dann muss mir das jemand sagen!!!


----------



## kermit* (15. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz die Mitfahrer zum Überblick...
> 
> - Eike.
> - Grosser1609
> ...



Du hast den Stern richtig gemacht!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Mai 2008)

Ich fahr Auto, allerdings bin ich froh, wenn ich mein Zeug in meinem Auto unterbekomme. An weitere Mitreisende ist leider nicht zu denken. Sorry.

Regen? Mann oder Memme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2008)

Memme - ganz eindeutig Memme.


----------



## Messerharry (15. Mai 2008)

Nochmal kurz die Mitfahrer zum Überblick...

- Eike. 
- Grosser1609 
- rossi-v 
- kermit* 
- DIRK SAYS 
- Messerharry (Hattest du am Monatg nicht auch Interesse?)
- Schmutz-Teufel (???)
- matou

Ich mach´s mal schwer Wetter abhängig. 
Werd mich kurzfristig entscheiden, aber spätestens Samstag abend.
Wegen Sammeltransport, fall´s ich fahre, von Nöttingen über Weiler- Ittersbach- Langenalb- Marxzell- BH- Loffenau- Gernsbach- B 462- Forbach.

Kann ca. 4 Räder zusätzlich mitnehmen, die dann aber aneinander lehnen und evtl. scheuern, also keine Reklamationen bei Transportschäden.   

Bei den Spritpreisen ist glaube ich ein UKB von 5  pro Rad angemessen, fall´s ich nicht doch noch den Goldtopf am ende des Regenbogen´s finde. 

Nicht gleich   verdiene meine Kohle auch nicht im Schlaf.

Grüße Harry


----------



## rossi-v (16. Mai 2008)

Jepp ich bin am So. auch dabei, unabhängig vom Wetter.

Die Trails sind unter BM-Niveau?

Die Treffpunktkoordinaten, ist das ein Parkplatz? Das lässt sich auf GoogleMaps nicht wirklich erkennen.


rossi


----------



## Grosser1609 (16. Mai 2008)

Wenn es nicht schüttet bin ich dabei. Nach dem Verwöhnwetter der letzten Tage bin ich z.Zt. leider Wetter-Memme. 
Und ja, bitte keine Hektik bergauf, als dicker alter Mann kämpfe ich sehr mit der Schwerkraft.... 

Ich kann jemanden ab KA mitnehmen, kein Problem, Auto und Heckträger sind groß genug.

Je nach dem wie lange die Tour geht muß ich mich aber u.U. etwas früher ausklinken, meine Holde hat abends noch was mit mir vor....

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## matou (16. Mai 2008)

> Hey wenn ich zu schnell bin (passiert ja nicht oft ) dann muss mir das jemand sagen!!!



Du warst zu schnell weg  



> Du hast den Stern richtig gemacht!!



copy & paste ist mein Freund  




> Die Trails sind unter BM-Niveau?



Ja, ist leichter und alles fahrbar.



> *Die Treffpunktkoordinaten*, ist das ein Parkplatz? Das lässt sich auf GoogleMaps nicht wirklich erkennen.



Geparkt werden kann hier 48°40'55.79", 8°21'40.24" 
Wenn Ihr aus Richtung Gausbach auf den Bahnhof zufahrt kommt vor dem Bahnhof ein Parkplatz. Die Treffpunktkoordinaten im LMB betreffen genau den Bahnhof/Vorplatz.


Drücken wir die Daumen für gutes Wetter!!!  

Gruss René


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Mai 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz die Mitfahrer zum Überblick...
> 
> - Eike.
> - Grosser1609
> ...



Wenn's nicht schüttet, bin ich dabei (fast nackig, ohne Protektoren!). Wenn jemand eine MFG braucht, könnte ich mit dem Auto fahren, ansonsten fährt 10:10 Uhr ab HBF die S4 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage sieht schon wieder besser aus. Die meisten sagen ab Mittag keinen oder kaum Regen vorraus. Nur so schön warm wirds net aber dagegen gibts ja Klamotten  Warten wir mal bis morgen abend ab worauf sich die Wetterfrösche einigen.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2008)

....und tut sich was in Bruchsal .......


----------



## rossi-v (16. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....und tut sich was in Bruchsal .......



Fahr doch mit zur Badener Höhe!


----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Fahr doch mit zur Badener Höhe!



NÖ


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....und tut sich was in Bruchsal .......



Geduld, am 24 kommt der Umzugswagen, dann ist Schluss mit dem Lotterleben bei euch Kellerkindern.


----------



## matou (17. Mai 2008)

> Die meisten sagen ab Mittag keinen oder kaum Regen vorraus.



Bis jetzt ist die Vorhersage stetig...ab Mittag immer besser und kein Regen. Wenn sich nichts grundlegend ändert bin ich Morgen um 11 in Forbach.  

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist die Vorhersage stetig...ab Mittag immer besser und kein Regen. Wenn sich nichts grundlegend ändert bin ich Morgen um 11 in Forbach.
> 
> Gruss René



... ich hatte schon Angst.  

Dann werd ich mal das Auto beladen gehen. Bis morgen. Wie ist eigentlich die MP geplant? Gibts da irgendwo ne Hütte oder muss ich die dicken Brote selber einpacken?


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2008)

Pause mit Einkehr ist nicht geplant (am Weg gibts auch nur Forbach und die Talsperre). Ich wär gerne nach der Tour noch in Forbach in einen Biergarten gegangen aber sowas gibts da wohl nicht. Wenn das Wetter gut wird können wir bei der zweiten Abfahrt noch beim Stausee vorbeifahren.


----------



## Messerharry (17. Mai 2008)

Hi Jungen´s,

bin jetzt morgen doch nicht dabei. 
Hab heut 70km in den Beinen, da schaff ich morgen die Tour nicht.
Geh bissele wandern mit Freundin und Hund auch im Schwarzwald.

Grüße und bis zum nächsten mal 

Harry


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Weichei Schwarzspecht meldet sich auch ab - mir sieht der Blick aus dem Fenster und in die einschlägigen Wetterdienste zu sehr nach Feuchtgebiet aus ...

Viel Spaß und trockene Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2008)

Ach was. Übern Berg in Bad Herrenalb sieht es richtig gut aus: Webcam Und auch das Regenradar ist frei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Mai 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Weichei Schwarzspecht meldet sich auch ab - mir sieht der Blick aus dem Fenster und in die einschlägigen Wetterdienste zu sehr nach Feuchtgebiet aus ...
> 
> Viel Spaß und trockene Trails!



Du mußt künftig hier mitfahren.


----------



## rossi-v (18. Mai 2008)

Sieht alles top aus, bis 11 Uhr in Forbach!

rossi


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2008)

Also hier hats grad stellenweise blauen Himmel und die Sonne kommt raus  Ich pack mal zur Sicherheit meine Regenklamotten ein, dann regnet es sowieso nicht


----------



## kermit* (18. Mai 2008)

Regenjacke ist eingepackt, dann wirds schon 

@Eike: 10:15 anner Tanke steht noch, oder?


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Regenjacke ist eingepackt, dann wirds schon
> 
> @Eike: 10:15 anner Tanke steht noch, oder?



sischer datt


----------



## matou (18. Mai 2008)

Regenjacke und der Rest sind verpackt! Im Albtal scheint die Sonne...kann ja nur gut werden  

Bis nacher!

Gruss René


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du mußt künftig hier mitfahren.



Hey, so pussymäßig waren wir damals gar nicht unterweg, also immer langsam!!!


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2008)

Na, alle wieder trocken?  Die Tour war absolut geil und das Wetter hat fast bis zum Schluss durchgehalten. Aber 20 Minuten vor dem Ende konnten die Wolken das Wasser nicht mehr halten.
Durch das (fehlgeschlagene) Trailexperiment haben wir doch noch 1300hm zusammen bekommen. Dafür war das zweite Experiment ein voller Erfolg und wird zukünftig in die Westwegtour eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na, alle wieder trocken?  Die Tour war absolut geil und das Wetter hat fast bis zum Schluss durchgehalten. Aber 20 Minuten vor dem Ende konnten die Wolken das Wasser nicht mehr halten.
> Durch das (fehlgeschlagene) Trailexperiment haben wir doch noch 1300hm zusammen bekommen. Dafür war das zweite Experiment ein voller Erfolg und wird zukünftig in die Westwegtour eingebaut



Hey, das Profil sieht schön aus. Wenig KM bei diesen HM Wenn es zeitlich hinhaut - ich mitfahren wollen - auch wenn ich mim HT fahre


----------



## matou (18. Mai 2008)

Haha, ich bin schon wieder trocken, der Rest wird sicher noch ein bisschen brauchen  

Ich hab ein paar Fotos in mein Album hochgeladen. Trailfotos haben wir diesmal glaub ich fast keine gemacht - wer will das schon absteigen  

Es war jedenfalls absolut genial - das schreit nach einer Wiederholung!

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2008)

Du fandest es ja so toll, dass du gleich einen Purzelbaum geschlagen hast. Auf die Gruppenbilder bin ich mal gespannt 

In meinem Album sind jetzt auch ein paar Bilder online. Sucht einfach nach dem Tag (=täg ) 180508


----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Fotos in mein Album hochgeladen. Trailfotos haben wir diesmal glaub ich fast keine gemacht - wer will das schon absteigen
> 
> Gruss René



Habt ja ganz schön spass gehabt und gutes Wetter war bei uns im Kraichgau nicht so dolle


----------



## rossi-v (18. Mai 2008)

Tolle Tour heute !!!!

Bilder sind im meinem Album 2008-05-18 Badener Höhe.

wie kann ich animated gifs hochladen die werden bei mir scheinbar nicht akzeptziert. 

see you

rossi


----------



## kermit* (18. Mai 2008)

War wirklich eine super Tour heute!  
Die Trails von der Badener Höhe und das Experiment waren die absoluten Highlights. Auch wenns am Ende "etwas" feucht wurde...
Danke auch für die Fotos!

Wegen nächster Woche: 
Donnerstag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn da erst am späten Nachmittag. Bei einer Feierabendtour am Freitag wäre ich aber ziemlich sicher dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (19. Mai 2008)

Gudde morsche....
dass 30 Minuten Regen so viel nass machen können ...  
so what, dat wa ne geile Tour! 
Und die "Fotoreporter" haben auch nen guten job gemacht.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## matou (19. Mai 2008)

> Du fandest es ja so toll, dass du gleich einen Purzelbaum geschlagen hast.



Aber, da sieht man mal wozu Protektoren alles nutze sind  




> Bei einer Feierabendtour am Freitag wäre ich aber ziemlich sicher dabei


Das hört sich doch gut an, da werd ich nach dem putzen gleich mal die dicken Pellen wieder aufziehen. Wir können uns ja kurz vorher nochmal genau absprechen. 
Gibt es noch jemanden der Freitag NaMi/Abend Lust auf eine BM-Tour hat?

Gruss René


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Mai 2008)

... sehe schon, ihr hattet euren Spaß und ich bin der Depp des Tages - oder die Pussy des Monats?


----------



## kermit* (19. Mai 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... sehe schon, ihr hattet euren Spaß und ich bin der Depp des Tages - oder die Pussy des Monats?



hmmm... oder beides  

@Dirk: Bist du eigentlich noch trocken zum Auto gekommen?


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2008)

Die Verwirrung über die Strecke zwischen der Hütte (222) und dem Latschigfelsen bei der Auffahrt hat sich jetzt auch geklärt. Ich hab grad nochmal auf der Karte nachgesehen und wenn man weis wo es lang geht sieht man auch den Weg. Der liegt genau unter dem Schriftzug deswegen übersieht man den leicht.
Und das wegen dem Regen abgesagte zweite Trailexperiment muss unbedingt noch nachgeholt werden. Das sieht nämlich nach einigen Serpentinen aus und danach kommt man genau auf den Weg den wir gestern runter sind (das schönste Stück vom spontanen Alternativexperiment). Damit wär dann das langweilige untere Westwegstück komplett umfahren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @Dirk: Bist du eigentlich noch trocken zum Auto gekommen?



Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Mich hats leider auch voll erwischt. Wobei ich heimwärts noch einen flowigen Singletrail runterzus gefunden habe. Von der Forstautobahn die wir hochgekommen sind, ging ca. 1 km von der Wegscheidhütte ein Wegweiser rechts ab mit "Forbach Bahnhof 2,2 km". War schmal und am Hang direkt entlang, aber vom Untergrund her meist Waldboden oder Wurzeln, und keine Steine. Aber danach sah mein Rad aus wie Drecksau. Egal. Es war eine megageile Tour. Vielen Dank an die Guides. Mit euch kann man echt verrreisen.  

Abends war ich übrigens noch campen, mit dem Sauerstoffzelt.


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag die Trails am Bernstein zu erkunden? In Richtung Murgtal gibt es da einiges zu entdecken. Start und Ziel ist Bad Herrenalb, die genaue Route steht noch nicht exakt fest. Auch den Mahlberg könnte man zum Schluss noch gut einbauen. Deswegen kann ich auch nicht wirklich sagen wieviele km/hm es werden. Rechnet mal mit ~30km/1000hm, es kann aber auch mehr werden, das wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## matou (20. Mai 2008)

Wann willst du denn starten - ich wär mal wieder für Vormittag? Für ein paar Stunden könnt ich mich hier schon loseisen  

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (20. Mai 2008)

Am Donnerstag wär ich dabei.

Am Freitag ab 18:00 Uhr auch.

Stellt es mal ins LMB zur Übersicht.

rossi


----------



## matou (20. Mai 2008)

Naja, den BM möcht ich eigentlich nicht übers LMB ausschreiben...ich denk das packen wir auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (20. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Naja, den BM möcht ich eigentlich nicht übers LMB ausschreiben...ich denk das packen wir auch so



okay
18:00 realistisch?


----------



## matou (20. Mai 2008)

18:00 können wir schon machen es ist ja bis 21:00 hell.

Kermit* passt Dir die Zeit auch? Man kann ja die Teufelslöcher einzeln auch vorne weg nochmal einzeln fahren...

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2008)

Startzeit am Donnerstag ist noch frei verhandelbar. 11 Uhr hat sich ja eigentlich bewährt. Die Dauer kann ich nicht abschätzen weil ich ja noch nichtmal weis wo es genau lang geht  
Aufm BM am Freitag bin ich aber nicht dabei. Das Risiko sich da was zu prellen  oder zu verstauchen ist zu groß, ich muss die nächsten zwei Tage Kisten und Möbel schleppen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das Risiko sich da was zu prellen  oder zu verstauchen ist zu groß, ich muss die nächsten zwei Tage Kisten und Möbel schleppen.



Oh, wenn du dann in Übung bist, ich hätte da noch was für dich...


----------



## kermit* (20. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> 18:00 können wir schon machen es ist ja bis 21:00 hell.
> 
> Kermit* passt Dir die Zeit auch?



Alles klar, 18:00 passt mir.  Bin dabei! 



matou schrieb:


> Man kann ja die Teufelslöcher einzeln auch vorne weg nochmal einzeln fahren...


Hä?!


----------



## matou (20. Mai 2008)

nee, ich meinte nur falls das nicht reicht kann man eine halbe Runde BM vorne dran hängen


----------



## rossi-v (20. Mai 2008)

Treffpunkt: jeweils am Penny BH?


----------



## kermit* (20. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: jeweils am Penny BH?



Wäre am Freitag eher für eine Expressrunde mit Treffpunkt Rißwasen-Parkplatz. Werde am Freitag wahrscheinlich mal die MuddyMarys (1,3 kg/Reifen) probieren, deshalb so wenig Uphill wie möglich bei maximalem Trailanteil. Eigentlich hab ich die Reifen für Wildbad, aber da ich wegen den ständigen Touren mit euch nicht in Bikepark komme, muss ich sie eben so mal ausprobieren. 

Donnerstag bin ich definitiv nicht dabei. Da muss ich als Student zur Abwechslung mal arbeiten...


----------



## matou (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, Treffpunkt BM...Rißwasen-Parkplatz.
Mit ein wenig mehr Übung bin ich gerne mal in Bad Wildbad dabei  

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (21. Mai 2008)

ist morgen im Brusel oder Umgebung was geplant?


----------



## MTBDave (21. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag die Trails am Bernstein zu erkunden? In Richtung Murgtal gibt es da einiges zu entdecken. Start und Ziel ist Bad Herrenalb, die genaue Route steht noch nicht exakt fest. Auch den Mahlberg könnte man zum Schluss noch gut einbauen. Deswegen kann ich auch nicht wirklich sagen wieviele km/hm es werden. Rechnet mal mit ~30km/1000hm, es kann aber auch mehr werden, das wird spontan entschieden.



Bin dabei 

11:00 Uhr Startzeit hört sich gut an - endlich mal meine Zeit^^
Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt Bad Herrenalb? 

@Freitag: No - mit Schoner only - und dafür hab ich aktuell kein Cash...

@Heute: Wäre *heute ab Mittag* jemand dabei für ein bischen Feldberg/Kreutzelberg?


----------



## Eike. (21. Mai 2008)

Also dann am *Donnerstag* um 11Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb. Wer mit dem Auto kommt kann ja am Penny-Parkplatz (direkt am Ortseingang aus Richtung Ka) parken und mit dem Rad zum Bahnhof fahren, ist nicht weit und liegt sowieso am Weg.
Nochmal damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt: Das ist keine ausgearbeitete und bekannte Tour sondern eine Erkundung neuer Trails. Das bedeutet, dass auch Sackgassen mit Zurückschieben möglich (aber unwahrscheinlich) sind. Ganz grobe Planung: BH-Bernstein-ins Murgtal-Mahlberg-evt. Trail nach Michelsbach-BH

Heute wirds bei mir leider nix.


----------



## kermit* (21. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> @Freitag: No - mit Schoner only - und dafür hab ich aktuell kein Cash...



Ich kann nicht anders:


----------



## iTom (21. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ist morgen im Brusel oder Umgebung was geplant?



Wenn es klappt, werde ich nur morgen früh ein wenig fahren. Eine schnelle kurze Runde. 
Die Zimmertapeten haben aktuell Priorität 1 neben anderen Dingen welche auch Priorität ......1 haben


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Eine schnelle kurze Runde.



Rampen Tour + schnellen Tempo + Frühaufstehen? da fallen schon mal 95% der Teilnehmer hier aus  nee wollte nicht den Rest des Tages im Sauerstoffzelt verbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (21. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Rampen Tour + schnellen Tempo + Frühaufstehen? da fallen schon mal 95% der Teilnehmer hier aus  nee wollte nicht den Rest des Tages im Sauerstoffzelt verbringen



Ich glaube für "meine" Rampentour dürfte es morgen zeitlich nicht ganz reichen. Ich werde mir die wichtigsten Punkte vornehmen. Nach fast 2 Wochen ohne "Training" kann ich auch nicht gleich zur Sache gehen.
Max. 2h werde ich aufwenden können. Um 9Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle bis 11Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle.


----------



## rossi-v (21. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also dann am *Donnerstag* um 11Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb. Wer mit dem Auto kommt kann ja am Penny-Parkplatz (direkt am Ortseingang aus Richtung Ka) parken und mit dem Rad zum Bahnhof fahren, ist nicht weit und liegt sowieso am Weg.
> Nochmal damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt: Das ist keine ausgearbeitete und bekannte Tour sondern eine Erkundung neuer Trails. Das bedeutet, dass auch Sackgassen mit Zurückschieben möglich (aber unwahrscheinlich) sind. Ganz grobe Planung: BH-Bernstein-ins Murgtal-Mahlberg-evt. Trail nach Michelsbach-BH
> 
> Heute wirds bei mir leider nix.



Alles klar bis morgen


----------



## Eike. (21. Mai 2008)

Das sind dann also
-dave
-rossi-v
-matou ?
-meinereiner
Hat noch jemand ab Karlsruhe einen Platz im Auto frei? Sonst warte ich dann am Bahnhof in BH auf euch, die Bahn kommt kurv vor elf an.


----------



## matou (21. Mai 2008)

Hi Eike,
ich werde Morgen nich dabei sein...meien bessere Hälfte und ich sind NaMi schon unterwegs.
Ich werde Morgen schon gegen 8/9:00 starten...ebenfalls auf Trailhuntertour aber etwas südlicher...ich werde berichten  

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg  

Gruss René


----------



## MTBDave (21. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ab Karlsruhe einen Platz im Auto frei? Sonst warte ich dann am Bahnhof in BH auf euch, die Bahn kommt kurv vor elf an.



its me!  

Schwarzer Passat 3BG, dunkle Scheiben, tiefer, breiter, Chromspiegel, lauter Endtopf, Unterbodenlicht, goldene Tribals auf den Seiten.

10:30 B-Bahnhof ok?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Schwarzer Passat 3BG, dunkle Scheiben, tiefer, breiter, Chromspiegel, lauter Endtopf, Unterbodenlicht, goldene Tribals auf den Seiten.



Was Du brauchst, ist ne Anhängerkupplung. Glaubs mir.


----------



## Eike. (21. Mai 2008)

Ui die Tribals hatte er beim letzten mal aber noch nicht   Super, dann bis morgen  B-Bahnhof? Du meinst den Parkplatz hinterm Hauptbahnhof oder? Diesmal ist das Bike auch sauber, ich habs gestern noch sauber gemacht, das sah nach der Wasserschlacht am Sonntag wirklich wie Sau aus


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> its me!
> 
> Schwarzer Passat 3BG, dunkle Scheiben, tiefer, breiter, Chromspiegel, lauter Endtopf, Unterbodenlicht, goldene Tribals auf den Seiten.
> 
> 10:30 B-Bahnhof ok?



Danke für Deine Werbung in Deinem Blog


----------



## MTBDave (22. Mai 2008)

Das hÃ¤tt mir mal frÃ¼her einfallen sollen dann hÃ¤tten wirs evtl. mit dem Trickot verrechnen kÃ¶nnen^^  

Das mit dem Tuning war natÃ¼rlich a SpÃ¤ssle - mir war grad danach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber ne AnhÃ¤ngerkupplung brÃ¤ucht ich wirklich mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Eike: Genau da - schwarzer Passat - schlicht wie immer 

Zu guter letzt noch ein Off Beitrag:



> Zwei Jungs spielen FuÃball im
> Schlosspark.
> Da wird der eine plÃ¶tzlich von einem
> Rottweiler angegriffen und ins Bein
> ...


----------



## rossi-v (22. Mai 2008)

11 am Penny in BH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2008)

Dann mal bis gleich bzw. bis später


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2008)

Da simmer schon wieder. Etwas früher als geplant aber das Wetter war einfach zu ungemütlich (11°C+Nieselregen) und als es dann auch noch richtig anfing zu regnen haben wir die zweite Hälfte der Tour gestrichen und sind zurück gefahren.
Ein voller Erfolg war es aber trotzdem, der Trail vom Bernstein nach Hörden ist wirklich schön, Rebell-78 hat da nicht zu viel versprochen


----------



## matou (22. Mai 2008)

Ja, das Wetter war heute echt nicht besonders...bei mir hats zum Schluss hin auch genieselt...am Ende waren es dann 30 km und ca. 1200 hm.

Ich bin heute am Skiheim Zieflesberg gestartet - Richtung Langmartskopfhütte - Ziel war ein Pfad der sich von der LMK-Hütte, über die Orgelfelsen bis hinunter nach Reichental/Gernsbach erstreckt.

Ja, was soll ich sagen...scheee wars...die ganze Zeit gings auf S1/S2-Niveau ca. 4,5 km bergab. Stellenweise war er schon ziehmlich zugewuchert...scheint nicht oft jemand durch zu kommen. Ab den "Alten Eichen" lohnt es sich übrigens nicht mehr...die Forstarbeiten sind wohl noch nicht abgeschlossen...



 

 

 



Fazit: Wenn man mal auf einer Tour daran vorbei kommt kann man ihn auf alle Fälle mitnehmen...extra wegen dem Trail hinfahren würde ich jedoch nicht wieder...es fehlte mir doch ein bisschen der Anspruch.

Auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann über die Teufelsmühle gefahren und hab nochmal den BM mitgenommen - macht bei Nieselregen besonders viel Spaß 

Der Ausblick von der Teufelsmühle war heute allerdings eher bescheiden... 



Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ein voller Erfolg war es aber trotzdem, der Trail vom Bernstein nach Hörden ist wirklich schön, Rebell-78 hat da nicht zu viel versprochen



Bilder?


----------



## MTBDave (22. Mai 2008)

langsam, langsam 

Ich wollte gleich was uppen, bloß hats tollerweise meine registry gekillt und nix ging mehr. bin grad dabei - sollte nicht mehr allzulange gehen


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bilder?


Ja.


----------



## matou (22. Mai 2008)

Das sieht schonmal wesentlich interessanter aus als bei mir


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2008)

War auch wirklich schön. Besonders ganz zum Schluss wenn es auf dem Rücken zwischen Gersbach und Hörden ständig hoch und runter geht. Da sind ein paar richtig nette Stücke dabei. Oben ist es ein super-flowiger Waldtrail. Zwar ohne nennenswerten Anspruch (wir sind hinterher einige Teile auch wieder hochgefahren) aber mit viel Spaß. Und vor allem ist es zur Abwechslung mal ein richtig langer Trail. Ich hatte nur übersehen, dass man direkt am Bernstein starten kann, dann isser noch ein paar Meter länger


----------



## matou (22. Mai 2008)

Das klingt doch gut...das nächste Mal bin ich auch dabei.
Ich hab auf der Teufelsmühle noch einen FR´ler getroffen und ein bisschen geschnackt. Er hat mir auch noch ein paar Trail-Tipps gegeben...ich habs mir mal auf meiner Karte markiert können wir uns demnächst mal anschauen.

Morgen, nach Feierabend 18:00 steht nochmal der BM an hab vorhin wieder die Betties draufgezogen die Nobby Slic waren mir heute viel zu wenig.

Bis jetzt sind dabei...
- Kermit*
- Rossi-v
- icke

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ja die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass der Umzug am Samstag über die Bühne geht und ich am Sonntag wieder aufs Bike komm. Wenn das passt und das Wetter mitmacht würd ich gern die zweite Hälfte der Tour fahren. Also Bernstein - Mahlberg - Michelsbach und dann schaun mer mal.


----------



## iTom (22. Mai 2008)

Ist am SA-Nachmittags irgend eine Tour angesagt? Das Wetter scheint mitzuspielen.


----------



## MTBDave (22. Mai 2008)

Hab zur heutigen Tour jetzt alles on - Bilder etc. wie immer auf: www.10000km.net



> Ich hab ja die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass der Umzug am Samstag über die Bühne geht und ich am Sonntag wieder aufs Bike komm. Wenn das passt und das Wetter mitmacht würd ich gern die zweite Hälfte der Tour fahren. Also Bernstein - Mahlberg - Michelsbach und dann schaun mer mal.



Hmm, klingt gut, kommt drauf an was ich Samstag Abend mache... ...meldst dich wenn du Zeit hast zu fahren...


----------



## speedygonzales (22. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist am SA-Nachmittags irgend eine Tour angesagt? Das Wetter scheint mitzuspielen.



von mir aus auch morgen hab Urlaub


----------



## MTBDave (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wirds wohl eher auch Samstag - also wenn ihr ne Idee habt - raus damit  So ne 3 Stündchen Tour ab Mittag wäre optimal...


----------



## kermit* (22. Mai 2008)

Wie fies! 
Saß heute knapp 6 Stunden in der Uni und danach bin ich nur noch die untere Hälfte vom BM mit Freundin gelaufen, um mich danach als verrückt bezeichnen zu lassen (aufm Radl sieht der Trail nur halb so wild aus wie zu Fuß...).
Naja, laut wetter.de wirds morgen eh schöner als heute.... freu mich auf ne lockere Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (22. Mai 2008)

Klasse, wenn wir schonmal dort waren hätten wir rihig mal hoch auf den Falkenstein fahren können - sah auf dem Heimweg echt klasse aus... ...die Ausblicksbilder auf Google Earth sind auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## matou (23. Mai 2008)

> noch die untere Hälfte vom BM mit Freundin gelaufen, um mich danach als verrückt bezeichnen zu lassen



Kommt mir bekannt vor hab ich Pfingst-Mo auch gemacht allerding den kompletten...Kommentar  Na dann bis heute Abend  



> Klasse, wenn wir schonmal dort waren hätten wir rihig mal hoch auf den Falkenstein fahren können - sah auf dem Heimweg echt klasse aus... ...die Ausblicksbilder auf Google Earth sind auch nicht schlecht...


Da gibts auch ein paar nette Trails zum Bahnhof BH runter...ist allerdings eher ein Trailnetz...die ersten Male hab ich mich dort etwas "verfahren"  

Gruss René


----------



## Deleted 54516 (23. Mai 2008)

hi jungs,

dürfen sich ein oder 2 mann der bernsteinbiker mal anschließen ??
wäre nett.

Gruß

  Ralf


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Klasse, wenn wir schonmal dort waren hätten wir rihig mal hoch auf den Falkenstein fahren können - sah auf dem Heimweg echt klasse aus... ...die Ausblicksbilder auf Google Earth sind auch nicht schlecht...



Äh meinst du jetzt wir gestern? Wo hast du denn auf dem Heimweg den Falkenstein gesehen? Die Trails sind da aber nix dolles. Ich bin da einmal rumgefahren, da steht man nur ständig in Sackgassen. Ups, René hat ja auch schon was dazu geschrieben.

@RacingRalfi: Aber unbedingt! Es geht doch nichts über Leute die sich auskennen


----------



## MTBDave (23. Mai 2008)

Wo wir weg gefahren sind auf der linken Seite die Felsen die aus´m grün geschaut haben - das sollte er doch gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub das gehört da nicht mehr dazu. Auf Northwoodcycling gibts auch einen Beitrag über den Falkenstein.


----------



## matou (23. Mai 2008)

> Die Trails sind da aber nix dolles.


Ja, die sind auch die Kategorie wenn man mal vorbei kommt kann mans mitnehmen - ansonsten hat man aber auch nichts verpasst...ihr wisst ja was "nett" bedeutet


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2008)

Mal sehen, die müssten sich eigentlich auf dem Rückweg vom Mahlberg einbauen lassen. Soll ja niemand sagen ich würd was vorenthalten  Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag sieht übrigens gut aus. Kein Regen und doppelt so warm  Jetzt muss nur noch der Umzug zügig über die Bühne gehen (ui was für wortgewante Doppeldeutigkeiten )


----------



## andi1969 (23. Mai 2008)

So war gestern auch wieder fleisig und hab mir mal Georg Heimrunde gegeben..... wird als *2ter Brasilianer Home Run *dazugenommen  locker mal 1000hm gemacht  und ein Paar neue Trails und ausgesetzte Waldwege kennengelernt


----------



## iTom (23. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So war gestern auch wieder fleisig und hab mir mal Georg Heimrunde gegeben..... wird als *2ter Brasilianer Home Run *dazugenommen  locker mal 1000hm gemacht  und ein Paar neue Trails und ausgesetzte Waldwege kennengelernt



Dann müssen wir in nächster Zeit mal ein paar Neuerungen kombinieren 
...wenn Du diese natürlich noch nicht kennen solltest. 2 technische Stücke, sind zwar kurz, aber dennoch gut. Speedy hat diese bereits kennengelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (23. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> sind zwar kurz, aber dennoch gut. Speedy hat diese bereits kennengelernt.



*!Brennesel Alarm!*   

so gegen 15:00 mache ich Brasilianische Revier unsicher anschließen asruhen in Grombacher See


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2008)

Ich muss mein Tourangebot für Sonntag leider zurückziehen. Hab nicht dran gedacht, dass nächste Woche eine Klausur ansteht. Da passt eine Tagestour nicht in den Zeitplan  Es wird also wahrscheinlich nur eine kleine Feierabendrunde am Abend am Wattkopf.


----------



## matou (23. Mai 2008)

> nur eine kleine Feierabendrunde am Abend am Wattkopf.


Da wär ich dabei...


----------



## iTom (23. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *!Brennesel Alarm!*
> 
> so gegen 15:00 mache ich Brasilianische Revier unsicher anschließen asruhen in Grombacher See



Die Brennnessel merkt man nicht, wenn man schnellgenug durchpflügt  
Solange die Trails nicht regelmäßig gefahren werden (also gepflegt!), werden diese auch rasch wieder zuwachsen. Deshalb bitte regelmäßig pflegen  

Ich kann heute nicht, ich muß meine Tapeten bewachen, dass sie an der Wand kleben bleiben...


----------



## andi1969 (23. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Brennnessel merkt man nicht, wenn man schnellgenug durchpflügt
> Solange die Trails nicht regelmäßig gefahren werden (also gepflegt!), werden diese auch rasch wieder zuwachsen. Deshalb bitte regelmäßig pflegen
> 
> Ich kann heute nicht, ich muß meine Tapeten bewachen, dass sie an der Wand kleben bleiben...



Naja, wenn man(n) den Home Run 1 mit dem Home Run 2 kombiniert sind so ca 60km und ca.1800hm möglich..... das gäbe nen brutalen Run...außer wenn man  I-Tom heißt .....


----------



## Curtado (23. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man(n) den Home Run 1 mit dem Home Run 2 kombiniert sind so ca 60km und ca.1800hm möglich..... das gäbe nen brutalen Run...außer wenn man  I-Tom heißt .....


Können wir uns ja mal fürs nächste Wochenende vormerken 
Dann aber wirklich im Rentnertempo!!


----------



## Messerharry (23. Mai 2008)

Heute BM ab Rißwasenparkplatz 18.00 steht doch noch, oder?
Bin dabei! 

Fahr jetzt dann gleich los (0171-8260868).

Grüße Harry


----------



## matou (23. Mai 2008)

> Heute BM ab Rißwasenparkplatz 18.00 steht doch noch, oder?
> Bin dabei!


Klar doch - bis nacher


----------



## iTom (23. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man(n) den Home Run 1 mit dem Home Run 2 kombiniert sind so ca 60km und ca.1800hm möglich..... das gäbe nen brutalen Run...außer wenn man  I-Tom heißt .....



1800Hm bei 60Km sind nicht ganz unanstrengend. Können wir morgen nachmittag vielleicht probieren 

Ist irgendwas ums GBZ angedacht, oder Richtung Wattkopf oder BH?

Ansonsten fräse ich mich morgen Nachmittag durch den Kraichgau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich melde mich jetz mal in den Urlaub ab, nicht dass ihr noch eine Vermissten-Anzeige aufgebt.
Drei Wochen lang werde ich jetz auf das Rad verzichten müssen  
Was macht man nicht alles für   

Bis demnächst dann,
Jörg

P.S.: Die Bremsen sind inzwischen am Nicolai. Ich kann nur sagen:


----------



## matou (23. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Da wär ich dabei...





Eike. schrieb:


> ...Es wird also wahrscheinlich nur eine kleine Feierabendrunde am Abend am Wattkopf.



Ich meld mich wieder ab  
Ich bin vorhin am BM (peinlich - zu Fuß !) ziehmlich ungünstig mit dem Fuß umgeknickt - kann gerade nicht wirklich auftreten dick ists auch noch - ich meld mich wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (23. Mai 2008)

war ne tolle tour

heute 2x bm + trail

top
grüsse von der teufelsmühle

rossi


----------



## mw1774 (23. Mai 2008)

heute gabs zum zweiten mal eine schwuckentour ins murgtal, diesmal in begleitung mit originalschwucke!
strecke karlsruhe-ettlingen-spessart-schöllbronn-völkersbach-freiolsheim-moosbronn-bernbach-bad_herrenalb-loffenau-gernsbach-gaggenau-malsch-ettlingen-karlsruhe, so ca. 90km. letztesmal wurde die teufelsmühle noch eingebaut, aber 11-23 hintendrinn ist echt mühsehlig da hoch  also schön weitergeschwuckt. sonne, regen, heiß, kalt und schweiß - wiedermal alles dabei. die racekings auf 4bar hochgepumt und ab auf die strasse - asphalt kann echt süchtig machen  

wo kann man sich am straßenrand so eine tolle erfrischung holen?




die obligatorische reifenpanne pro tour, letztesmal hats mich erwischt




grüße vom sofa


----------



## Eike. (24. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn das auf dem letzten Bild für ein komisches Rad? Der Reifen ist total abgefahren, der Lenker verbogen und bei der Gabel hamse ihn auch beschissen, die kann gar nicht einfedern


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was ist denn das auf dem letzten Bild für ein komisches Rad? Der Reifen ist total abgefahren, der Lenker verbogen und bei der Gabel hamse ihn auch beschissen, die kann gar nicht einfedern


Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit zu Deinem Rad: beide haben 2 Kettenblätter, wobei oben gezeigte Blätter irgendwie komische Größen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (24. Mai 2008)

19 km & 1.000 hm sind es gestern geworden.

rossi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit zu Deinem Rad: beide haben 2 Kettenblätter, wobei oben gezeigte Blätter irgendwie komische Größen haben.



Was ich persönlich am pussyhaftesten finde, ist die Tatsache, dass sie auf der Straße gefahren sind.


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich am pussyhaftesten finde, ist die Tatsache, dass sie auf der Straße gefahren sind.



  

Mim RR mal den Wattkopf fahrn, da hätte man für zig Jahre Pussy-freie Zeit  
Das würde so schnell niemand nach machen. 

...außer Wookie vielleicht


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> 19 km & 1.000 hm sind es gestern geworden.
> 
> rossi



Wo geht denn das? Zig mal Turmberg geseilbahnt und dann runtergefahren? 

Warst Du schon wieder in BH unterwegs?


----------



## matou (24. Mai 2008)

Ja, wir waren gestern wieder in BH bzw auf dem BM - rossi und kermit hab den BM gleich zweimal unter die Räder genommen.

Für mich wars nach dem ersten Mal aus. Ich komm gerade vom Arzt - hab die goldene A***karte gezogen! Bänder im Aussenband angerissen - mindestens 4 Woche Ruhe - meinen Bikeurlaub kann ich dann erstmal absagen  

Ich sags ja der BM ist zu Fuss gefährlicher als auf dem Bike...


----------



## kermit* (24. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, wir waren gestern wieder in BH bzw auf dem BM - rossi und kermit hab den BM gleich zweimal unter die Räder genommen.
> 
> Für mich wars nach dem ersten Mal aus. Ich komm gerade vom Arzt - hab die goldene A***karte gezogen! Bänderriss im Aussenband - mindestens 4 Woche Ruhe - meinen Bikeurlaub kann ich dann erstmal absagen
> 
> Ich sags ja der BM ist zu Fuss gefährlicher als auf dem Bike...



Ach du Scheis_e!  
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es gleich so was Wildes ist... Gute Besserung!!

Seh's positiv: Jetzt hast du genug Zeit, um im Forum und Internet nach einem schönen Vorbau zu suchen. (Schwacher Trost, ich weiß)

Auf der zweiten Runde haben rossi und ich noch den Plattenweg eingebaut, und dann war ich schon ziemlich am Ende. 2 mal die Mautstraße hintereinander ist wirklich nicht das, was ich unter Spaß verstehe..
Zum Glück konnte mich rossi noch mit Schokoriegeln am Leben halten..


----------



## matou (24. Mai 2008)

Danke, danke.
Nen neuen Vorbau hab ich ja eigentlich schon gefunden - die müssen ihn nur noch in 25,4 rausbringen - ich finde den garnicht so hässlich  

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Kondition nicht allzu sehr leidet...


----------



## MTBDave (24. Mai 2008)

...


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, wir waren gestern wieder in BH bzw auf dem BM - rossi und kermit hab den BM gleich zweimal unter die Räder genommen.
> 
> Für mich wars nach dem ersten Mal aus. Ich komm gerade vom Arzt - hab die goldene A***karte gezogen! Bänder im Aussenband angerissen - mindestens 4 Woche Ruhe - meinen Bikeurlaub kann ich dann erstmal absagen
> 
> Ich sags ja der BM ist zu Fuss gefährlicher als auf dem Bike...



*AUA Shit und gute Besserung*...das hatte ich auch mal und 1/4 Jahr ging gar nichts mehr.....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Mai 2008)

Tach,

wenn das nächste Wochenende schönes Wetter ist sollte ich mal wieder aufs Rad steigen.

Gibt es einen Freiwilligen Fremdenführer der mit mir mal den GBZ Homerun fährt? 

Bis dahin sollte ich mich in der Wildniss aklimatisiert haben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> heute gabs zum zweiten mal eine schwuckentour ins murgtal, diesmal in begleitung mit originalschwucke!
> strecke karlsruhe-ettlingen-spessart-schöllbronn-völkersbach-freiolsheim-moosbronn-bernbach-bad_herrenalb-loffenau-gernsbach-gaggenau-malsch-ettlingen-karlsruhe, so ca. 90km. letztesmal wurde die teufelsmühle noch eingebaut, aber 11-23 hintendrinn ist echt mühsehlig da hoch  also schön weitergeschwuckt. sonne, regen, heiß, kalt und schweiß - wiedermal alles dabei. die racekings auf 4bar hochgepumt und ab auf die strasse - asphalt kann echt süchtig machen


Mit solchen Ausflügen wirst Du ruckzuck unsere Maipussy, also obacht  !!!
*duckundweg*


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Ich sags ja der BM ist zu Fuss gefährlicher als auf dem Bike...



Warum machst Du das auch, zu Fuss... 

Gute Besserung trotzdem


----------



## matou (24. Mai 2008)

Weils dort noch die eine oder andere Stelle gibt die ich mir noch nicht zutraue...


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Mit solchen Ausflügen wirst Du ruckzuck unsere Maipussy, also obacht  !!!
> *duckundweg*


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> wenn das nächste Wochenende schönes Wetter ist sollte ich mal wieder aufs Rad steigen.
> 
> ...




Klasse Video  


Homerun nach Andi oder nach Tom?

Ich würde Andis HR vorschlagen, sonst rase ich wieder irgendwie vorne weg. 
Andis Homerun würde ich auch mal wieder unter die Räder nehmen wollen.
Vielleicht liegen einige Passagen, die meinereiner kennt, unweit dem selben Weg, die man mit einbauen könnte.
Vielleicht kann Speedy ein neutrales Urteil geben. Er hat diese Passagen schon bewältigt.


----------



## iTom (24. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Danke, danke.
> Nen neuen Vorbau hab ich ja eigentlich schon gefunden - die müssen ihn nur noch in 25,4 rausbringen - ich finde den garnicht so hässlich
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass die Kondition nicht allzu sehr leidet...



Hier der Vorbau für Männer:

http://www.dirtydogmtb.com/reaperstem.htm


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Homerun nach Andi oder nach Tom?



das war jetzt eher eine rhetorische Frage, ne?


----------



## matou (24. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier der Vorbau für Männer:
> 
> http://www.dirtydogmtb.com/reaperstem.htm




  Kenn ich zwar schon - bin aber immerwieder bestürzt - wer schraubt sich bitte über ein halbes (& hässliches) Kilo Vorbau dran?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Kenn ich zwar schon - bin aber immerwieder bestürzt - wer schraubt sich bitte über ein halbes (& hässliches) Kilo Vorbau dran?



Öh, ich finde den niedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2008)

@matou

Gute Besserung. Mein Mitgefühl hast Du. Hatte das auch mal. Radeln sollte nach 4 Wochen wieder gehen. Allerdings ohne große Belastung ...


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> das war jetzt eher eine rhetorische Frage, ne?



OHHCH Jürgen ich bin nicht fitt kann dieses Lächeln lügen so schnell bin ich nu auch ned


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> OHHCH Jürgen ich bin nicht fitt kann dieses Lächeln lügen so schnell bin ich nu auch ned



Dir trau ich genau so weit wie meiner Exfrau . Ich organisiere mir sicherheitshalber wohl lieber einen freundlichen Helfer mit Abschleppseil .

Wo zum Geier steckt eigentlich Caro? Mit der konnte man sich sehr komfortabel abschleppen lassen.


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Speedy ein neutrales Urteil geben. Er hat diese Passagen schon bewältigt.



huch, was für Urteil? von Deiner Rampen Tour oder ob mann beide kombinieren kann?

heute war ich bei Cyclosport und habe mich etwas umgeschaut.. die Wahl steht momentan noch zwischen ein Spezi SJ und Ghost AMR Midseason  letzeren sieht wirklich nett aus


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> huch, was für Urteil? von Deiner Rampen Tour oder ob mann beide kombinieren kann?
> 
> heute war ich bei Cyclosport und habe mich etwas umgeschaut.. die Wahl steht momentan noch zwischen ein Spezi SJ und Ghost AMR Midseason  letzeren sieht wirklich nett aus



neee kommste endlich aus den Puschen....du Tiefland Mumie  wurde aber mal Zeit


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Dir trau ich genau so weit wie meiner Exfrau :m



Ich hab Dich auch ganz arg  Jürgen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Für mich wars nach dem ersten Mal aus. Ich komm gerade vom Arzt - hab die goldene A***karte gezogen! Bänder im Aussenband angerissen - mindestens 4 Woche Ruhe - meinen Bikeurlaub kann ich dann erstmal absagen
> 
> Ich sags ja der BM ist zu Fuss gefährlicher als auf dem Bike...



Auweia was machst du für Sachen? Jetzt wo ich mich schon dran gewöhnt habe jedes Wochenende mit dir den Nordschwarzwald unsicher zu machen


----------



## matou (24. Mai 2008)

Gewöhn dich nicht zu sehr an meine Abwesenheit...ich hab mir schon Manschetten angeschaut die ich in die Bikeschuhe ziehen kann...  
Wobei ich an den 4 Wochen erst mal nix rütteln kann  

Man könnte ja mal wieder einen Stammtisch machen...da kann ich auch zu Fuss/Auto kommen


----------



## iTom (25. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das im Allgemeinen nicht ganz. Im Winter, wenn noch Schnee liegt, wird der BM gefahren ohne nennenswerte körperliche Schäden (Materielle schon) gefahren, Nightrides usw. Jetzt wo es die Temperatur und das Wetter erst richtig erlaubt, schöne Radtouren unternehmen zu lassen, ziehen es einige vor, sich zu verletzen 

Nichts desto trotz. Falls es sich der eine oder andere zutrauen würde, *3000Hm* bei ungefähr *100KM* im Kraichgau zu testen, sollte er sich melden. Ich bin die geplante Strecke bis jetzt nur in 4 Etappen gefahren im Winter, bei frostigen Temperaturen. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen dürfte die gesamte Strecke fahrbarer sein, da keine kalte Hände od. kalte Füße einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Ein ganzer Tag wird auf jeden Fall draufgehen und eingeplant werden müssen. All zu viel Zeit für eine Einkehr wird wahrscheinlich nicht sein. Selbstversorgung wäre ratsamer, um nicht auf die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit eines Gaststättenpersonals angewiesen zu sein. Für die Tour würde ein HT auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein. Es sind keine allzu technischen Anforderungen notwendig. Einzig allein die Gesamtstrecke von 100KM u. 3000Hm wird der Knackpunkt sein, also Ausdauer und so wenig wie möglich Materialschäden.
Es gäbe unterwegs die Möglichkeit auszusteigen. An S-Bahn Haltestellen kämen wir vorbei oder zumindest in die Nähe.
Voraussetzung auf jeden Fall 1-2 Tage trockenes Wetter vor der Tour, da sonst der Boden richtig schwer würde. Sogar mir zu schwer.

Falls Interesse besteht, einfach melden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## rossi-v (25. Mai 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, wir waren gestern wieder in BH bzw auf dem BM - rossi und kermit haben den BM gleich zweimal unter die Räder genommen.
> 
> Für mich wars nach dem ersten Mal aus. Ich komm gerade vom Arzt - hab die goldene A***karte gezogen! Bänder im Aussenband angerissen - mindestens 4 Woche Ruhe - meinen Bikeurlaub kann ich dann erstmal absagen
> 
> Ich sags ja der BM ist zu Fuss gefährlicher als auf dem Bike...



So eine Kacke !

_* Gute Besserung*_, was macht du jetzt die nächsten Wochen?
Du bist aber nach dem "Sturz" noch gut weitergefahren.

Impressions Teufelsmühle










see you

rossi

@jungs in bruchsal
bei einer GBZ Runde wäre ich mal wieder dabei.

@itom
Respekt!
Die 3 khm sind für mich zu viel des Guten.
Wo fährst du da lang?
Was setzt du für einen Schnitt an - wie im VTT Lembach?


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2008)

wie sieht es heute mit ein GBZ Homerun aus?


----------



## rossi-v (25. Mai 2008)

Wann & wer?

15 oder 16 Uhr? GBZ

rossi


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Wann & wer? 15 oder 16 Uhr? GBZ



hmm etwas früher wäre mir lieber wollte nach der Tour anschließen eine Runde am Baggersee liegen und Braun werden  

Wer? /mua

Wo ist der Rest der Truppe? faule Säcke!


----------



## rossi-v (25. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hmm etwas früher wäre mir lieber wollte nach der Tour anschließen eine Runde am Baggersee liegen und Braun werden
> 
> Wer? /mua
> 
> Wo ist der Rest der Truppe? faule Säcke!



14 Uhr geht auch noch grad so.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> 14 Uhr geht auch noch grad so.



ok machen wir 14:30 am GBZ Parkplatz?

Andy was ist mit Dir, bist ja gerade Online also hast Zeit


----------



## rossi-v (25. Mai 2008)

gut 14:30 am gbz

los andi fahr mit !!

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @jungs in bruchsal
> bei einer GBZ Runde wäre ich mal wieder dabei.
> ...



Es geht bei den 3000Hm nicht direkt um Zeit. Es sollten 50 bestimmte Punkte angefahren werden, egal in welcher Zeit. Vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit sollte man schon wieder zurück sein 
50 Bestimmte Punkte im Kraichgau ist das Ziel! Alles ohne allzugroßes technisches Fahrvermögen bewältigbar. Ausdauer wird am wichtigsten sein.

Gruß Tom


----------



## iTom (25. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ok machen wir 14:30 am GBZ Parkplatz?
> 
> Andy was ist mit Dir, bist ja gerade Online also hast Zeit



Ich kann heute nicht 

Wenn jemand von Euch am Mo od. Die Nachmittags Zeit u. Lust hat, ich wär dabei. Die Uhrzeit hinge dann von Euch ab .


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich kann heute nicht



also wenn die Tapeten immer noch halten muss, würde ich das nächste mal ein anderen Kleber nehmen..


----------



## iTom (25. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also wenn die Tapeten immer noch halten muss, würde ich das nächste mal ein anderen Kleber nehmen..



Keine Sorge, die Tapeten halten. Ich habe mir so ein Bolzenschussgerät, welches auch von Zimmermännern genutzt wird, ausgeliehen. Hält sagenhaft fest 
Meine bessere Hälfte möchte heute auch noch etwas unternehmen


----------



## matou (25. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> So eine Kacke !
> 
> _* Gute Besserung*_, was macht du jetzt die nächsten Wochen?
> Du bist aber nach dem "Sturz" noch gut weitergefahren.



Danke...wird schon! Ich bin blos weitergefahren weils leichter war als laufen...bei Stufen musste ich trotzdem absteigen weil die Landungen zu "heftig" waren.

Ja, was werd ich machen...
- Bike mal komplett überholen, neu einstellen, etc - evtl. ein paar neue Teile anschaffen
- ein paar vernünftige, knöchelhohe Bikeschuhe anschaffen
- wenn Schwellung und Schmerzen weg sind Physiotherapie, Ergometer & Co, je nachdem was der Arzt sagt - mal schauen
- für den neuen Job "lernen"

Schicke Bilder  ich glaub da muss ich mit Stativ und DSLR auch mal hin!

Gruss René


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2008)

so die heutige Tour mit rossi-v..

Hardware ausfälle keine
Weichware ausfälle keine.

Merkzettel, nächste Tour Jagdgewehr mitnehmen.


----------



## rossi-v (25. Mai 2008)

ist ja doch noch einiges zusammen gekommen.

see you

rossi


----------



## wookie (25. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Im Winter, ... , wird der BM gefahren, Nightrides usw ...



Apropos, hätte da mal jemand lust? Ich würde gerne am Freitag abend oder Samstag abend mal wieder einen schönen ride in die night fahren.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> gut 14:30 am gbz
> 
> los andi fahr mit !!
> 
> rossi



Soso ward mal fleisig ihr Jungs..braf so ....war aber nicht untätig am Eichelberg und hab doch glatt *2 neue Trails *gefunden ...manchmal ist alleine so durch die Pampa fahren richtig lustig 
Einmal was für CC ( Andi Rache) uns einmal was fürs Plaste Team( Fox fights back)....als Endecker hab ich se gleich mal getauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (25. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so die heutige Tour mit rossi-v..
> 
> Hardware ausfälle keine
> Weichware ausfälle keine.
> ...



fugg, wie spontan  

war heute auch alleine unterwegs... ...schaut man hier 1x nicht rein... 

habe übrigens 3 wochen urlaub - möchte sich nciht einer erbarmen und mir den laaaaaaangen trail in der ach so geheimen gegend zeigen?


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> fugg, wie spontan
> 
> war heute auch alleine unterwegs... ...schaut man hier 1x nicht rein...
> 
> habe übrigens 3 wochen urlaub - möchte sich nciht einer erbarmen und mir den laaaaaaangen trail in der ach so geheimen gegend zeigen?



*Irgendwann Dave in näherer Zeit*...... aber zum Home Run hast ja mal Zeit oder...


----------



## iTom (25. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so die heutige Tour mit rossi-v..
> 
> Hardware ausfälle keine
> Weichware ausfälle keine.
> ...



Wieso Jagdgewehr? Waren etwa zuviele Wanderer unterwegs


----------



## iTom (25. Mai 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Apropos, hätte da mal jemand lust? Ich würde gerne am Freitag abend oder Samstag abend mal wieder einen schönen ride in die night fahren.



Die Jahreszeit ist nicht so günstig für einen N8-Ride. Ist ja erst um halb10 Dunkel


----------



## kermit* (25. Mai 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Apropos, hätte da mal jemand lust? Ich würde gerne am Freitag abend oder Samstag abend mal wieder einen schönen ride in die night fahren.



Bin in letzter Zeit öfters mal abends gefahren, ist schon angenehm, weil einfach niemand mehr unterwegs ist.
Wie spät würdest du denn fahren wollen, sprich braucht man Licht am Rad? Dann muss ich nämlich leider passen, mangels Ausrüstung.


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *2 neue Trails *gefunden ...



Am Eichelberg? na da bin ich aber gespannt ob wir sie nicht schon kennen 
Bin vor ein paar Tage auf der Suche nach ein Paar neue trails gewesen und folgte einfach die Traktoren/Holzfäller tiefe Rillen im Wald, was an sich schon etwas Technik erfordert, aber was die Teilweise aus dem Wald bei uns gemacht haben echt übel..  ich will nie wieder was von MTB Reifen und Erosion hören.



> manchmal ist alleine so durch die Pampa fahren richtig lustig



och wenn ich alleine fahre fehlt mir den sportliche Ehrgeiz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Irgendwann Dave in näherer Zeit*...... aber zum Home Run hast ja mal Zeit oder...



klar


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> den laaaaaaangen trail in der ach so geheimen gegend zeigen?



unter der Woche fahre ich oft nach Feierabend meine "abreagieren" Runde also so gegen 17:30 oder so (davor ist eh meistens zu warm), wenn die Uhrzeit für Dich ok ist, kann ich hier mal was posten.


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wieso Jagdgewehr? Waren etwa zuviele Wanderer unterwegs



Wanderer? eher ein kleinen, hässlichen, Lebensfrustrierte, angriffslustige Troll.. 
In Texas darf man bestimmt drüber fahren.


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2008)

Och menno, da tippt man so schön und dann kommts net an. Also nochmal die Kurzfassung:


MTBDave schrieb:


> habe übrigens 3 wochen urlaub - möchte sich nciht einer erbarmen und mir den laaaaaaangen trail in der ach so geheimen gegend zeigen?



Gerne, wenn sich das Wetter mal wieder beruhigt. Unter der Woche gehts bei mir montags am besten, da sind auch nicht so viele Bikeamputierte unterwegs. Nur damit wir vom gleichen sprechen, du meinst den hier oder? Oder auch mit weiblicher Hauptdarstellerin.
Also wenn es einen Trail gibt für den die Maverick Sattelstütze entwickelt wurde dann dafür


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2008)

Genau der *gänsehautkrieg* 

Montag - hmpf... ...was hälste von nächste Woche Dienstag wenns Wetter passt


----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gerne, wenn sich das Wetter mal wieder beruhigt. Unter der Woche gehts bei mir montags am besten, da sind auch nicht so viele Bikeamputierte unterwegs. Nur damit wir vom gleichen sprechen, du meinst den hier oder?



Hy,

habe bis 1.6 frei, danach ab 15.6 auch 3 Wochen frei. Den "Trail Wonderland" möchte ich auch erfahren. Als Guide kommt auch Eike im Frage, braucht keine Miss sein 

Ach so. Bin seit 6 Tagen Papi. Bitte um rechtzeitigige Terminplanung (Antragstellung beim Oberster Gerichtshof)


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2008)

Dienstags geht auch. Nur Mittwoch und Freitag sind sehr ungeschickt. Warte wir mal ab was das Wetter macht.

@Rebell-78
Falls wir tatsächlich nächste Woche fahren und das bei dir nicht passt musst du nicht verzweifeln  Dann machen wir das einfach nach dem 15.6 nochmal. Solang ich jemanden hab der mich mit den tiefen Urwald nach R bei P fährt führe ich die Tour auch gerne mehrmals  Ich weis ja immerhin schonmal welche Richtung die "falsche" ist, gell Dirk  Das nächste mal nehme ich das Dschipiäss mit, wen man einmal den richtigen Einstieg hat kann man ja nichts mehr falsch machen - naja mit Fleiß scho


----------



## kermit* (26. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Och menno, da tippt man so schön und dann kommts net an. Also nochmal die Kurzfassung:
> 
> 
> Gerne, wenn sich das Wetter mal wieder beruhigt. Unter der Woche gehts bei mir montags am besten, da sind auch nicht so viele Bikeamputierte unterwegs. Nur damit wir vom gleichen sprechen, du meinst den hier oder? Oder auch mit weiblicher Hauptdarstellerin.
> Also wenn es einen Trail gibt für den die Maverick Sattelstütze entwickelt wurde dann dafür



Da würde ich auch gerne mitkommen, auch wenn Dienstag bei mir etwas ungeschickt ist. Wäre Donnerstag für euch auch möglich?

edit: Alles Gute an den frischen Papi!


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2008)

Donnerstag für mich auch kein Problem - bloß Montags bin ich doch meistens zu matt für ne gute Tour 

@Rebel: Glückwunsch


----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Mai 2008)

Danke-Danke.

Mit schlafen habe ich z.Z nich sooo besonders. Da am Mittwoch (4.) und Donnerstag(05.06) nachschicht habe, kann erst am Donnerstag so um 13Uhr im Karlsruhe sein. ( kann noch 1 Bike + 1 Biker mitnehmen, ewtl. @amerryl?)

Reicht es um 13:00 loszufahren? Oder habe ich gerade eine Weltreise beim Eike gebucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2008)

Die Anfahrt nach R dauert ca 1,5h, für die Tour muss man etwa 6h einplanen sonst geht es uns so wie beim letzten mal wo wir abbrechen mussten weil die Zeit ausging. Das ist etwas zu knapp. Es ist zwar im Prinzip fast bis 21 Uhr hell aber im Wald und der Tallage wird es doch schon deutlich früher duster. Lass uns das lieber in aller Ruhe angehen wenn du Urlaub hast. So einen Trail darf man nicht hetzen den muss man genießen


----------



## kermit* (26. Mai 2008)

Wie schauts denn allgemein wochenends aus?
Ist das zu viel los aufm Trail oder habt ihr da alle schon was anderes vor?

@Rossi: Du hast doch gemeint, du kennst ein paar Trails in der pfälzischen Nachbarschaft. Hast nicht mal Lust, Tourguide zu spielen?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls wir tatsächlich nächste Woche fahren und das bei dir nicht passt musst du nicht verzweifeln  Dann machen wir das einfach nach dem 15.6 nochmal. Solang ich jemanden hab der mich mit den tiefen Urwald nach R bei P fährt führe ich die Tour auch gerne mehrmals  Ich weis ja immerhin schonmal welche Richtung die "falsche" ist, gell Dirk  Das nächste mal nehme ich das Dschipiäss mit, wen man einmal den richtigen Einstieg hat kann man ja nichts mehr falsch machen - naja mit Fleiß scho


Ich kann Dir den Link mit dem Einstieg schicken. Ich war letzte Woche ganz spontan mit der Bahn dort und es war, naja, ohne Worte..... *duckundweg*
Nehmt Euch Zeit, ich habe ca. 5h gebraucht. Nach der Hälfte waren wir aber noch lecker Essen, direkt am Wegesrand.


----------



## Grosser1609 (26. Mai 2008)

Direkt aus dem Pfalzforum, von einem der sich dort wo der laaange Trail ist auskennt:

"Vom 26. bis 31. Mai ist Gräfensteiner Wanderwoche. Sprich: Bitte in der Woche die Gegend um Rodalben, Münchweiler, Donsieders, Clausen, Merzalben und Leimen/Pfalz meiden. Und vorallem am Samstag 31.05. den F******** meiden...
Gruß
Der Randzonenmizer"

An Fronleichnam war jedenfalls mächtig was los inne Palz.....

Grüßle,
Martin


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn allgemein wochenends aus?



Ich wollte eigentlich gerade unter der Woche fahren weil dann eben wenig los ist und man richtig schön genießen kann.


----------



## kermit* (26. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich gerade unter der Woche fahren weil dann eben wenig los ist und man richtig schön genießen kann.


Achso, ok.  Hab ich wohl was überlesen...


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2008)

Der Weg ist halt bei Wanderern sehr beliebt weil er immer nah am Ort verläuft und man dadurch auch gut kleine Stücke laufen kann. Entsprechend wird da bei gutem Wetter am Wochenende reichlich was los sein. Und der Weg besteht wirklich nur aus Singletrails, d.h. wenn man jemandem begegnet muss immer einer vom Weg runter, das ruiniert total den "Flow" 
@Felix
Jo mach mal, die Stelle an der wir letztes mal gestartet sind war für die andere, "richtige" Richtung eh nicht optimal.


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> jemandem begegnet muss immer einer vom Weg runter, das ruiniert total den "Flow"



wo ist das Problem?, man schickt Dirk voraus, bei seinem neuen Kampf Outfit da springen die Omis schreien auf die Seite  "_hilfe die Russen kommen!!_"".. 
obwohl mann in der Gegend, von den Franzosen reden müsste *duckundweg*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Mai 2008)

ch b5n *az5f5st, An der Ste33e + den2e 5ch + 5st das 0a3 angebracht, erwähnt z4 werden, bev6r e5n fa3scher E5ndr4c2 entsteht,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (26. Mai 2008)

uiuiui...
da hats wohl einen schwer erwischt am wochenende.
keinen helm aufgehabt beim fahren?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Mai 2008)

Ups, sorry. Der Kryptograph war noch nicht deaktiviert.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir den Link mit dem Einstieg schicken. Ich war letzte Woche ganz spontan mit der Bahn dort und es war, naja, ohne Worte..... *duckundweg*



 *Menno Felix* aber echt


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Achso, ok.  Hab ich wohl was überlesen...



hab doch 4 wochen urlaub und wollte den nutzen um solche sachen endlich mal unter der woche machen zu können


----------



## iTom (26. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Menno Felix* aber echt



Wenn ich wieder einen Tag Überstunden abbaue kann, wäre ich dabei


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ich hab Dich auch ganz arg  Jürgen.....



OK, wie sieht's aus mit Sonntag gegen 11:00 Uhr? Da kannst du mir deine Liebe bei einer Fremdenführung beweisen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> OK, wie sieht's aus mit Sonntag gegen 11:00 Uhr? Da kannst du mir deine Liebe bei einer Fremdenführung beweisen .



...wenn Georg kann ja , ich find den Weg noch nicht auswendig......ansonst schau mer mal


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2008)

So, die doofe Klausur ist rum und ich muss mal wieder aufs Bike. Kommt jemand mit damit ich im dunkeln Wald keine Angst haben muss? Bin so gegen 19.30 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## wookie (28. Mai 2008)

@rebel:
 super, alles gute!



iTom schrieb:


> Die Jahreszeit ist nicht so günstig für einen N8-Ride. Ist ja erst um halb10 Dunkel


es ist ja auch ein night-ride und kein nachmittag-ride  



kermit* schrieb:


> Bin in letzter Zeit öfters mal abends gefahren, ist schon angenehm, weil einfach niemand mehr unterwegs ist.
> Wie spät würdest du denn fahren wollen, sprich braucht man Licht am Rad? Dann muss ich nämlich leider passen, mangels Ausrüstung.



also man benötigt schon ein schönes lichtlein. ich fahre am weekend so gegen 9:45 Uhr los. entweder fr oder sa


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2008)

Am Samstag oder Sonntag (ist mir wurscht, hängt auch vom Wetter ab) will ich die zweite Hälfte der Tour die wir vor zwei Wochen abgebrochen haben nachholen. Bad Herrenalb -> Bernstein -> Mahlberg -> Michelbach -> irgendwie zurück, ca 1000hm.


----------



## iTom (29. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre heute, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, um ca. 14.30Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle vorbei und drehe eine 3h-Runde/1Thm!
Wer sich dranhängen möchte, melden.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...wenn Georg kann ja , ich find den Weg noch nicht auswendig......ansonst schau mer mal



Würde mich da evtl. anschliessen ...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Mai 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Würde mich da evtl. anschliessen ...



fein, Caro kommt vielleicht auch mit. Fehlt also nur noch ein Eingeborener.


----------



## MTBDave (29. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am Samstag oder Sonntag (ist mir wurscht, hängt auch vom Wetter ab) will ich die zweite Hälfte der Tour die wir vor zwei Wochen abgebrochen haben nachholen. Bad Herrenalb -> Bernstein -> Mahlberg -> Michelbach -> irgendwie zurück, ca 1000hm.



Sonntag wäre ich *evtl.* dabei...


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, um ca. 14.30Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle vorbei und drehe eine 3h-Runde/1Thm!
> Wer sich dranhängen möchte, melden.



zu früh für mich..
gestern sind wir eine runde im Kraichtal gefahren, Waldautobahnen, aber durchaus die eine oder andere nette Steigung dabei.. Mensch gibt es da komische Dörfer mit noch komische Namen und vor allem komische Bewohnern, die schauen auswärtiger immer misstrauisch an 

wie wär´s mal am Wochenende mit eine runde Kraichtal/Eppingen?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> fein, Caro kommt vielleicht auch mit. Fehlt also nur noch ein Eingeborener.



Dann lass uns doch gleich das 100-km-Ding mit iTom machen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Mai 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch gleich das 100-km-Ding mit iTom machen ....



Aber sicher doch. In drei oder vier Etappen? Tom kann dann ja - kleiner sportlicher Anreiz - unser Gepäck transportieren.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> fein, Caro kommt vielleicht auch mit. Fehlt also nur noch ein Eingeborener.



Is ja gut um 11 Uhr am Sonntag....entweder Home Run 1 oder 2....isch schreib euch noch


----------



## iTom (29. Mai 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch gleich das 100-km-Ding mit iTom machen ....



Wird höchstwahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende nicht funktionieren, da ne Familienfeier ansteht. Das Wetter wäre geeignet gewesen. 
Es gibt aber am So in Silz, in der Pfalz drüben, etwas, das wäre vielleicht was für euch. Hätte mich auch interessiert. Im Pfälzer Forum steht ein Link dort hin.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wird höchstwahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende nicht funktionieren, da ne Familienfeier ansteht. Das Wetter wäre geeignet gewesen.
> Es gibt aber am So in Silz, in der Pfalz drüben, etwas, das wäre vielleicht was für euch. Hätte mich auch interessiert. Im Pfälzer Forum steht ein Link dort hin.



Silz wäre mir zuviel (Auto-) Fahrerei, würde beim Homerun bleiben ...

@Andi, gibt das so 2-3,5 Std.?

@Tom, wie wärs mit 3 x 100 km Tour am Stück - dann hätten wir auf einen Schlag Andis Hm-Konto geknackt!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (30. Mai 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Silz wäre mir zuviel (Auto-) Fahrerei, würde beim Homerun bleiben ...
> 
> @Andi, gibt das so 2-3,5 Std.?



Ja mein Holklopfender Freund so ca 2-3 Std. und schön was zu fahren


----------



## rossi-v (31. Mai 2008)

Steht am Wochenende irgendwas an?

Heute nachmittag?
Morgen?

rossi


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2008)

Für heute hatte ich wegen der Wettervorhersage nichts geplant aber jetzt scheints ja doch schön zu werden. Vielleicht mal noch eine Runde mit dem Hardtail.
Morgen steht nach wie vor der zweite Teil der Tour von vor zwei Wochen.



> Am Samstag oder Sonntag (ist mir wurscht, hängt auch vom Wetter ab) will ich die zweite Hälfte der Tour die wir vor zwei Wochen abgebrochen haben nachholen. Bad Herrenalb -> Bernstein -> Mahlberg -> Michelbach -> irgendwie zurück _Edit: nach Bad Herrenalb_, ca 1000hm.



Hat jemand interesse mitzukommen? Abfahrt wär 12 Uhr am Bahnhof in BH.


----------



## rossi-v (31. Mai 2008)

Bin morgen um 12 Uhr dabei.

Am Bhf. BH 12

see you

rossi


----------



## Nerd (31. Mai 2008)

Hi Jungs,

will ja schon lange mal bei euch mitfahren, aber unter der Woche bin ich idR auf spontane Entscheidungen festgelegt und am Wochenende geht frühes Aufstehen und eine ausgiebige Biketour meistens nicht mit meiner Abendgestaltung konform  
Für morgen könnte es aber klappen. 

Eike, wie ist denn der Plan, "irgendwie zurück" heißt nach BH oder direkt nach KA?
Jenachdem würde ich von KA mit dem Auto fahren u. könnte noch 1 Person mit Bike mitnehmen.

Würde mich morgen bis spätestens 10:30h nochmal hier melden, falls ich heute Abend brav bleibe, ok?
Ansonsten bis irgendwann mal wieder aufm Wattkopf.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Martin

Die Formulierung "irgendwie zurück" ist wohl ein bischen unglücklich gewählt. Ich meinte damit nur, dass ich noch nicht so genau geplant habe wie es danach weiter geht. Auf jeden Fall aber zurück nach Bad Herrenalb, wahrscheinlich nochmal über den Bernstein.
Falls du mit dem Auto fährst melde ich schonmal Interesse an der MFG an  Wegen dem Treffpunkt reden wir dann morgen nochmal wenn du sicher weist ob du dabei bist.


----------



## Nerd (31. Mai 2008)

Ok, dann vielleicht bis morgen!


----------



## andi1969 (31. Mai 2008)

Also morgen um 11 Uhr eine Runde Kraichgau ( Home Run 2)...Abfahrt bei mir zuhause in Heidelsheim.( anfragen per PM)
Wer noch Lust hat


----------



## iTom (31. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also morgen um 11 Uhr eine Runde Kraichgau ( Home Run 2)...Abfahrt bei mir zuhause in Heidelsheim.( anfragen per PM)
> Wer noch Lust hat



Ist zu spät, da bin ich fast schon wieder zurück


----------



## Nerd (1. Juni 2008)

Ok, wurde dann doch nichts mit den guten Vorsätzen. Melde mich mit für Sonntag ab.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist zu spät, da bin ich fast schon wieder zurück



Das weiß ich doch warst ja nicht angesprochen..... Seniler Bettflüchter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (1. Juni 2008)

Also 12 Uhr BH Bhf. nur Eike & ich.

sonst noch jmd?


rossi


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Also 12 Uhr BH Bhf. nur Eike & ich.
> 
> sonst noch jmd?
> 
> ...



*NÖ*  und noch viel Spass Ihr zwei....


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2008)

Nene, nur FeierwÃ¼tige und FrÃ¼haufsteher hier  
Ãbrigens, lachen macht munter also einfach mal hier klicken und die Beschreibungen lesen.
Mein Favorit:
KS-Cycling Mountainbike Energy Pulse - White - 175B (176,35â¬)

Das Design macht dieses Fully zu einem fahrenden Kunstwerk! Sie kÃ¶nnen sicher sein, dass Ihre Freunde Sie neidisch fragen werden, wie Sie an dieses Extrem-Bike gekommen sind!




Ich muss gleich los, falls noch was ist, meine Handynummer steht im LMB


----------



## iTom (1. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nene, nur Feierwütige und Frühaufsteher hier
> Übrigens, lachen macht munter also einfach mal hier klicken und die Beschreibungen lesen.
> Mein Favorit:
> KS-Cycling Mountainbike Energy Pulse - White - 175B (176,35)
> ...



www.[B]ks[/B]-*c*ycling.com

Ich hätte jetzt fast Parallelen hergestellt.  Der Inhalt der Spiele ist genausoviel wert...


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juni 2008)

So ersteeeer Eike..... 

Wir waren mal wieder unterwegs auf em Home Run, mit Spass und Dauerdefekten..... Platten (ich )...Kettendefekt (Schwarzspecht ) totalausfall am Schaltwerk (Jürgen ) Jürgen konnte man immer lockalisieren im Wald







[/URL][/IMG] 

War ein dolles Senjoren radeln


----------



## iTom (1. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...
> War ein dolles Senjoren radeln



Na da bin ich aber beruhigt, dass ich nicht der Einzige war mit Schaltwerkproblemen.  
Ich werde mir ein Neues holen müssen. Seit dem sich ein Ast an mein Schaltwerk rangemacht hat, schaltet es einfach nicht mehr so wie es vorher war.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (1. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> totalausfall am Schaltwerk (Jürgen ) Jürgen konnte man immer lockalisieren im Wald



Irgendwie muss man ja sein neues Revier markieren .

Als es mich beim letzten Trail gelegt hat bin ich (leider) doch nicht mit dem Schaltwerk sondern mit dem Pedal an einem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben. Gerade hab ich einen halben Baumstamm aus den Klickies gepopelt.

Schade, so hätte ich mein Schaltwerkproblem einfach durch einen Neukauf lösen können. Jetzt muss ich mir doch das Buch "Schaltwerk einbauen für Dummies" bestellen und hoffen, dass die Firma Shimano endlich mal ein Pedal mit Shadow-Technik entwickelt.

Zumindest spür ich meinen Muskelkater nicht mehr, Schmerzverlagerung nennt man das wohl .

War ne schöne Tour, noch mal vielen Dank an die eingeborenen Kellerkinder fürs guiden und den Technik Support.


----------



## rossi-v (1. Juni 2008)

War heute eine schöne harte Tour mit Eike.
Unterwegs trafen noch wir Rebel-78 am Bernstein.

BH, Bernstein, Mahlberg, Eichelberg, Mahlberg, Falkenstein, BH

Konnte heute mein neues Bike würdig einweihen.

Bilder kommen dann von den beiden Mitbikern.

_*35,98 km 1.414 hm*_

mfg

rossi


----------



## matou (1. Juni 2008)

och nö, jetzt spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter...was hast du Dir denn zugelegt?


----------



## rossi-v (1. Juni 2008)

na gut

Specialized Enduro FSR 

Gestern in Bruchsal gekauft.

Was sagt dein Fuss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bilder kommen dann von den beiden Mitbikern.
> 
> ...



36Km und 1400Hm. Sauber 

Falls es irgendwann wieder gefahren werden sollte, werde ich mich einklinken


----------



## matou (1. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön, da kannst du ja jetzt Harry Konkurrenz machen  

Ich bin mit dem Heilungsfortschritt eigentlich zufrieden. Der Fuss sieht zumindest wieder aus wie ein Fuss, beim gehen hinke ich nur noch minimal. War am Fr in der Kernspin, am Di bin ich nochmal beim Arzt da sprechen wir die Ergebnisse und die Therapie durch. Ich hoffe, dass ich ab nächste Woche zumindest aufs Ergometer kann - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich ohne Sport mal so durch den Wind sein könnte!

BTW - plant jemand für August einen Bike-Urlaub? Da ich meinen im Juni nun absagen musste - hab ich mir einen neuen Termin für Mitte/Ende August gesetzt. Mögliche Ziele könnten Gardasee, Livigno, Ischgl sein.

Gruss René


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> na gut
> 
> Specialized Enduro FSR



Puuuuhhhhhhh, zum Glück kein Rize - sonst wäre ich womöglich noch neidisch geworden ...


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man ja sein neues Revier markieren .
> 
> Als es mich beim letzten Trail gelegt hat.....
> 
> War ne schöne Tour, noch mal vielen Dank an die eingeborenen Kellerkinder fürs guiden und den Technik Support.



War doch nur ein niederwerfen  vor der neuen Heimat......und bitte fürs reparieren!!!


----------



## Rebell-78 (1. Juni 2008)

Trails und BRZILS sind o.k gewesen. Bis dann


----------



## kermit* (1. Juni 2008)

Schön, dass dein Fuß auf dem Weg der Besserung ist, René! Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch wahnsinnig werden, wenn ich so lange nicht aufs Rad dürfte/könnte.



matou schrieb:


> BTW - plant jemand für August einen Bike-Urlaub? Da ich meinen im Juni nun absagen musste - hab ich mir einen neuen Termin für Mitte/Ende August gesetzt. Mögliche Ziele könnten Gardasee, Livigno, Ischgl sein.




Habe auf jeden Fall vor, ein paar Tage irgendwo zum Biken hinzufahren. Eigentlich war der Gardasee mein erklärtes Ziel, aber ich habe Bedenken, ob es da nicht etwas überfüllt auf den Trails ist. War dort noch nie zum Radeln... 
Wäre sicher spaßig, wenn sich was Gemeinsames ergibt!


@Rossi: Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl, schaut richtig gut aus! Das könnte mir auch gefallen! 
Hast du die Sattelklemme vom Hardtail übernommen? Denke mal, du hast das Rad beim Bunnyhopshop gekauft, stimmts? 

Bin auch grad schwer dabei, einen Nachfolger fürs Bullit zu suchen, und werde dabei langsam aber sicher wahnsinnig, da die Liste der möglichen Rahmen stetig wächst anstatt zu schrumpfen...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> War doch nur ein niederwerfen  vor der neuen Heimat......



ich hätte das eher andersrum erwartet .

@Georg: hast du die Tour heute getrackt? Dann hätte ich eine Chance die Strecke mal alleine nachzufahren.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ich hätte das eher andersrum erwartet .
> 
> @Georg: hast du die Tour heute getrackt? Dann hätte ich eine Chance die Strecke mal alleine nachzufahren.



Alleine? Ohne Bord-Mechaniker?


----------



## Curtado (2. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ich hätte das eher andersrum erwartet .
> 
> @Georg: hast du die Tour heute getrackt? Dann hätte ich eine Chance die Strecke mal alleine nachzufahren.



Ich schicks Dir heute Abend zu
Nimm Dir aber Werkzeug mit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Alleine? Ohne Bord-Mechaniker?



Eigendlich könnte ich ja den Job wechseln....Andi´s rollender Reperatur Sevice..... Biken und schrauben


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

Jetzt auch mein Senf dazu, nachdem sich mein Router mal wieder erbarmt hat eine Internetverbindung rauszurücken  

_Die_ Tour fahre ich ganz sicher nicht mehr  Zumindest der sch.... Eichelberg wird nicht mehr mit eingebaut. Ist einfach zu schlecht zu erreichen und lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Aber auf den Trails am Bernstein und Mahlberg bin ich auf jeden Fall öfter unterwegs. Und für zurück nach BH haben wir am Falkenstein jetzt auch einen sehr schönen, durchgehenden Trail gefunden   (der ist rossi-v zu verdanken - ich wollte ja eigentlich gar nimmer, die ungeplanten 150hm am Schluss waren net lustig)
Bilder gibt es erst heute mittag, die sind auf dem anderen Puter.

@matou,kermit*: In August und September wär ich dabei  Vorrausgesetzt jemand hat für mich, mein Bike und ein "bischen" Gepäck  Platz und will seine Fahrtkosten ein bischen reduzieren. Für den Gardasee kann ich mich auch als Tourguide anbieten. Der Rummel ist auch wirklich erträglich, ich war ja zum Bikefestival da und schlimmer wirds in der Saison wohl auch nicht. Man muss nur rechtzeitig reservieren, vor Ort ist es dann halb so wild.


----------



## matou (2. Juni 2008)

Hah, das wär doch was - ein Brasilianer Roadtrip  

Also ich bekomm nur zwei Bikes (auseinander gebaut) inkl Fahrer ins Auto - vielleicht könnte man sich überlegen einen Transporter zu mieten? ...oder noch jemanden mit VW-Transporter überreden  

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (2. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hah, das wÃ¤r doch was - ein Brasilianer Roadtrip
> 
> Also ich bekomm nur zwei Bikes (auseinander gebaut) inkl Fahrer ins Auto - vielleicht kÃ¶nnte man sich Ã¼berlegen einen Transporter zu mieten? ...oder noch jemanden mit VW-Transporter Ã¼berreden
> 
> Gruss RenÃ©



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wollte uns doch mal jemand mit seinem VW-Bus auf die TeufelsmÃ¼hle fahren  (Harry!?)

Brasilianer Roadtrip? Klingt gut 

Bei mir ins Auto gehen auch nur zwei Menschen plus RÃ¤der ins Auto.
Hab grad mal bei sixt geschaut: Ford Galaxy/Chrysler Grand Voager ca. 550â¬ fÃ¼r eine Woche. Denke schon, dass es da noch was billigeres gibt, das war nur das erste, was ich gefunden habe.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

Das billigste wÃ¤re wahrscheinlich ein Kangoo (oder Ã¤hnlich) ohne RÃ¼ckbank als "Lastwagen" und dann noch ein privater PKW. Damit mÃ¼ssten eigentlich 4 Bikes+Fahrer gut unterzubekommen sein und der kostet fÃ¼r eine Woche+Wochenende nur ~240â¬ mit unbegrenzten km. Aber das kÃ¶nnen wir ja schauen wenn wirklich was konkret wird.

Meine Bilder von gestern sind jetzt online, so langsam hab ich sogar das mitziehen raus  Uwe, falls du davon was in voller AuflÃ¶sung haben willst schick mir einfach deine E-Mailadresse und die Nummer vom Bild.
Ich hab Ã¼brigens etwa 10 MÃ¼ckenstiche von der scheiss Schiebepassage auf den Eichelberg


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens etwa 10 Mückenstiche von der scheiss Schiebepassage auf den Eichelberg


Da muss man aber gar nicht hochschieben. Warum seid ihr nicht gefahren?

Hab gestern auch mal den Trail vom Bernstein Richtung Murgtal angetestet. Der ist ein klein wenig zugewachsen, also fahrt öfter mal durch, dann wird er hoffentlich wieder frei.  Die Treppe nach der Wegquerung war mir mim CCler ohne Protektoren etwas zu heftig, Rest war aber fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (2. Juni 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> ...Trails und *BRZILS sind o.k gewesen*....



na da ham wa ja nochmal glück gehabt.........


----------



## wookie (2. Juni 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die Treppe nach der Wegquerung war mir mim CCler ohne Protektoren etwas zu heftig, ...



schonwieder mit dem "winterbike"?


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Da muss man aber gar nicht hochschieben. Warum seid ihr nicht gefahren?



Nachdem uns mehrfach versichert wurde, dass es da keine Straße hoch gibt haben wir garnicht gesucht sondern den Trail hochgeschoben. Und der geht bei 20%+ und losem Boden eher mühselig. Oben haben wir dann natürlich auch gesehen, dass die Schotterstraße bis nach oben geht.

Die Treppe auf dem 24er wär mir auch mit DHler und Ritterrüstung zu "heftig"  ist schon übel steil und unten gehts gleich ums Eck.


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> schonwieder mit dem "winterbike"?


Nö, hab für den Sommer noch mein "CC-Fully", das wiegt mit Maverik-Stütze immer noch ein halbes Kilo weniger als das HT. Is aber trotzdem gut, dass man auch im Sommer mim Winterbike fahren kann, da das Fully akuten Schaltaugenmangel hat, als 32/11 SSP fährt sich's auf Dauer recht bescheiden. Das wär mir mim HT nicht passiert. 



Eike. schrieb:


> Die Treppe auf dem 24er wär mir auch mit DHler und Ritterrüstung zu "heftig"  ist schon übel steil und unten gehts gleich ums Eck.


Das mit der Treppe is aber nicht der 24er  Der 24er geht von der Richtung eher nach Südosten und startet erst weiter unten, die blaue Raute direkt ab dem Bernstein (den meinte ich oben) ist wesentlich interessanter und geht eher in Serpentinen Richtung Süden. Von dem konnte ich aber an der 2ten Schotterwegquerung keine Fortsetzung (als Trail) finden.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

Ups da hast du recht aber wir meinten wirklich die gleiche Treppe. René und ich sind nach dem Stück noch den Berg runter gefahren aber haben auch keine Weiterführung gefunden. Am besten fährt man wohl von da aus rüber zum Mahlberg. Von da kommt man auch über Trails weiter ins Murgtal.


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Also ich bekomm nur zwei Bikes (auseinander gebaut) inkl Fahrer ins Auto - vielleicht könnte man sich überlegen einen Transporter zu mieten? ...oder noch jemanden mit VW-Transporter überreden



ich hätte evtl. Interesse, woltle dieses Jahr sowieso hin, kommt darauf an was für Strecken ihr fahren wollt, am Gardasse gibt es extrem schwierige und nicht ganz ungefährliche Trails und ich weiss wo meine Grenzen sind. Alles was im "Brasilianische Niveau" ist, wäre ok..


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich hätte evtl. Interesse, woltle dieses Jahr sowieso hin, kommt darauf an was für Strecken ihr fahren wollt, am Gardasse gibt es extrem schwierige und nicht ganz ungefährliche Trails und ich weiss wo meine Grenzen sind. Alles was im "Brasilianische Niveau" ist, wäre ok..


Ist inzwischen ein sehr weitläufiger Begriff, wenn ich da die Jungs in Protektoren den Besama Mucho runterblasen sehe   !!!


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

Am Gardasee gibt es im Grunde für jedes Fahrtechnikniveau das richtige. Die Touren die ich im Sinn hab liegen alle zwischen den Wattkopftrails und dem BM aber es gibt auch viele einfachere, schöne Trails. Bist du eigentlich mit deiner Bikekaufplanung inzwischen weiter? Weil mit deinem alten Bock hättest du wahrscheinlich nicht so irre viel Spaß. Gute Bremsen und Federung machen schon sehr viel aus, bei einer 1200hm Abfahrt dürften V-Brakes schnell an die Grenzen kommen (damit will ich jetzt aber keine Diskussion V-Brake vs. Scheibe auslösen!).


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ist inzwischen ein sehr weitläufiger Begriff, wenn ich da die Jungs in Protektoren den Besama Mucho runterblasen sehe   !!!



dann wird es langsam zeit für eine _Brasilianische Singletrail-Skala!_


----------



## iTom (2. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> dann wird es langsam zeit für eine _Brasilianische Singletrail-Skala!_



Vielleicht kann Jürgen ne Pussy-Skala einrichten, 
P0 fahren mit nem Schutzblech, Spiegel, Fahrraddynamo, usw.
P1 usw.
P2 ...
P3 ...
P4 ...

  

Die Singletrailskala, die es im Netz gibt, reicht doch aus. 

Schon bemerkenswert, dass Du mit ner V-Brake "meine" Wege gefahren bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Singletrailskala, die es im Netz gibt, reicht doch aus.



Eben, einfach bei S3 aufhören, dann hast du schon die Brasilianer-Skala


----------



## kermit* (2. Juni 2008)

Meine Vorstellung vom Niveau der Touren:

Ich brauch nicht nur Trails, die auf oder über BM-Niveau liegen, aber einen gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad sollten die Trails schon aufweisen, sonst kann ich ja gleich am Wattkopf bleiben ;-)
Die Touren, die mir vorschweben, nenne ich einfach mal "Enduro-Fully-Protektoren-Touren"


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> "Enduro-Fully-Protektoren-Touren"



Playmobilritter eben.


----------



## matou (2. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> ...sonst kann ich ja gleich am Wattkopf bleiben ;-)
> Die Touren, die mir vorschweben, nenne ich einfach mal "Enduro-Fully-Protektoren-Touren"



Dito...sonst brauch ich mir keine 800km antun  

Ich mach mal eine grobe Zeitabfrage...ich muss als Arbeitnehmer ja ein bisschen planen  

Meine ideale Reisezeit wäre zwischen dem 11. und dem 31.08. - wie siehts bei Euch aus?

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (2. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @Rossi: Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl, schaut richtig gut aus! Das könnte mir auch gefallen!
> Hast du die Sattelklemme vom Hardtail übernommen? Denke mal, du hast das Rad beim Bunnyhopshop gekauft, stimmts? ...



Thx, bin schwer zufrieden mit dem Gerät.

Jupp ist die Hope Sattelklemme vom HT. Der Laden stimmt auch.

@Eike: Bilder sind top!

@Urlauber: Ich melde auch Interesse an. ABER bis Ende Sept geht meine Probezeit, d.h. ich könnte "nur" mal über WE plus einen Tag  runterkommen, was ich aber gern tun würde.

*@Brasilianer: Wie wärs mal mit einer Fotosession am Wattkopf - SMDH, meine DSLR würde ich mitnehmen.*

see you

rossi


----------



## MTBDave (2. Juni 2008)

Fotosession? Gerne? EVtl. kommts da mal etwas effektvoller rüber als mit ner kompakten...


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Dito...sonst brauch ich mir keine 800km antun
> 
> Ich mach mal eine grobe Zeitabfrage...ich muss als Arbeitnehmer ja ein bisschen planen
> 
> ...



Das Panorama macht selbst bei einfachen Trails einen grooooßen Unterschied  Wenn wir wirklich vier Leute sind kann man ja eh auch mal zwei verschiedene Touren fahren, der 601er ist zB für kermit* bestimmt genau das richtige, für mich aber zu heftig, da finden wir schon für jeden das richtige. Ich hab übrigens den Moser Ost, GPS Roadbook von transalbi, Trailkarten und Topokarten vom Gardasee. Das heißt jetzt aber nicht, dass ich nicht auch für ein anderes Ziel zu haben wäre.
In dem Zeitfenster bin ich flexibel und richte mich nach dir. Wir sollten nur möglichst früh was fest machen, zur Hauptsaison wird es wahrschienlich schwierig Hotelzimmer oder FeWos zu kriegen. Ich persönlich wär ja für Camping  kenn auch zwei schöne Plätze.


----------



## kermit* (2. Juni 2008)

Ich fange am 1. September mit meiner Diplomarbeit an, aber der komplette August ist frei (Die letzten richtig langen Ferien als Student, ich könnte heulen!). Kann mich da nach der arbeitenden Bevölkerung richten.

Bei mir ist die Regierung für 4 Wochen weg, d.h., wenn wir also schnell einen Termin fix machen, muss ich nicht um Erlaubnis fragen 

@Rossi: Endlich hast du ein Rad, mit dem man dich ernst nehmen kann  Jetzt hast du aber keine Ausrede mehr, dass du aufm BM immer als letzter startest. Ab jetzt fährst du als erster und wir jagen dich!
Auf eine Fotosession hab ich definitiv Lust, bin dabei 
Den Bunnyhopshop muss ich mir diese Woche mal anschauen, bin ja auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Radl (Speci Pitch, Enduro, Liteville 301, Santa Cruz Heckler, Bionicon Supershuttle oder Lapierre X160 oder was ganz anderes...)


----------



## rossi-v (2. Juni 2008)

@kermit*

na danke

Diplomarbeit -> 5 Monate Ferien & 1 Monat Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (3. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> @kermit*
> 
> na danke
> 
> Diplomarbeit -> 5 Monate Ferien & 1 Monat Arbeit


----------



## matou (3. Juni 2008)

Das klingt doch super!

Wie lange wollen wir überhaupt fahren? 1 Woche? Ich wär dann für den 18. - 24.08. 

Bei der Unterkunft bin ich flexibel - wobei eine Ferienwohung schon das ideale wäre - da können/sollten wir uns aber nochmal zusammensetzen - kleiner Playmo-Stammtisch  

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (3. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Wie lange wollen wir überhaupt fahren? 1 Woche? Ich wär dann für den 18. - 24.08.


Hätte auch mal eine Woche vorgeschlagen. Termin passt.



matou schrieb:


> Bei der Unterkunft bin ich flexibel - wobei eine Ferienwohung schon das ideale wäre - da können/sollten wir uns aber nochmal zusammensetzen - kleiner Playmo-Stammtisch


Geht mir genauso. Würde auch eine FeWo vorziehen.

@Rossi: Schön wärs ja... mal schaun


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Den Bunnyhopshop muss ich mir diese Woche mal anschauen, bin ja auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Radl (Speci Pitch, Enduro, Liteville 301, Santa Cruz Heckler, Bionicon Supershuttle oder Lapierre X160 oder was ganz anderes...)


Preise sind dort unschlagbar!!


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> da können/sollten wir uns aber nochmal zusammensetzen - kleiner Playmo-Stammtisch



Jupp, seh ich auch so. Lass uns doch einfach mal wenn du Feierabend hast irgendwo zusammenhocken.
Eine FeWo wäre wohl die günstigste und komfortabelste Lösung allerdings mitten in der Hauptsaison wahrscheinlich auch schwer jetzt noch was zu bekommen. Ein Hotel kommt für mich aus finanziellen und praktischen (Essen) Gründen nicht in Frage aber zur Not pack ich einfach mein Zelt ein und geh aufn Campingplatz.


----------



## matou (3. Juni 2008)

Ja, sollten wir kurzfristig machen - ich schlag jetzt einfach mal Do 05.06. 18:00 vor. Wo könnten wir uns treffen?

Ins Hotel möchte ich auch ungern - da ist man so unflexibel - auf dem Campingplatz hätten wir den Transporter auch als behelfsmäßige feste Unterkunft - wär denk ich auch kein Thema.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2008)

Donnerstag ist für mich ok, wie schauts bei dir aus Conny? Es wäre ganz praktisch wenn wir einen Internetzugang hätten also am besten ein Lokal mit Hotspot (ich kenn nur das Gelbe Seiten am Rondelplatz) oder bei mir zu Hause, Biergarten kann ich leider keinen bieten, der Hof ist nicht wirklich gemütlich


----------



## matou (3. Juni 2008)

Beim Gelbe-Seiten wär ich auch dabei...kann man den Zugang dort kostenlos nutzen oder ists dort wie am Flughafen unerschwinglich?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2008)

Nach dem was ich im Internet gefunden hab (Quelle: Stadtwiki) ist es kostenlos. Falls sich das geändert hat müssten wir halt weiterziehen. Die Kneipe neben der badischen backstub ums Eck hat angeblich auch einen kostenlosen Hotspot. Oder wir gehen in den Schlosspark, da komm ich ins Uni-Netz. Aber bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage ist man Abends wohl besser drinnen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich im Internet gefunden hab (Quelle: Stadtwiki) ist es kostenlos. Falls sich das geändert hat müssten wir halt weiterziehen. Die Kneipe neben der badischen backstub ums Eck hat angeblich auch einen kostenlosen Hotspot. Oder wir gehen in den Schlosspark, da komm ich ins Uni-Netz. Aber bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage ist man Abends wohl besser drinnen.



WLAN in den Gelben Seiten ist kostenlos. Dafür ist es darin so gemütlich wie in einem Terrarium  und das Publikum _etwas _seltsam *hust*.

Alternative: Das Carré am Gutenbergplatz hat auch einen offenen WLAN, dort kann man auch draußen sitzen. Mit einem gescheiten Empfänger reicht der WLAN bis zum Carpe Diem rüber.


----------



## kermit* (3. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist für mich ok, wie schauts bei dir aus Conny? Es wäre ganz praktisch wenn wir einen Internetzugang hätten also am besten ein Lokal mit Hotspot (ich kenn nur das Gelbe Seiten am Rondelplatz) oder bei mir zu Hause, Biergarten kann ich leider keinen bieten, der Hof ist nicht wirklich gemütlich



Ja klar bin ich dabei!
Gelbe Seiten kenn ich zwar noch nicht, aber das passt (auch wenn das Weißbier nur 0,3 l ist  )


----------



## matou (3. Juni 2008)

Klasse! 
Meinen Laptop hab ich eh dabei - der hat aber nur ein kleines 14" Display - wär gut wenn jemand etwas größeres mitbringt.

*Uwe *wie schauts bei Dir aus willst du als potenzieller Teilzeit-Urlauber auch vorbei kommen bzw schaffst du es?

Bis dann...

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2008)

Ok also dann Donnerstag 18 Uhr im Gelbe Seiten, ich bring meinen Laptop noch mit.


----------



## rossi-v (3. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Klasse!
> Meinen Laptop hab ich eh dabei - der hat aber nur ein kleines 14" Display - wär gut wenn jemand etwas größeres mitbringt.
> 
> *Uwe *wie schauts bei Dir aus willst du als potenzieller Teilzeit-Urlauber auch vorbei kommen bzw schaffst du es?
> ...



18:30 Uhr schaff ich bestimmt, 18 Uhr eher nicht, aber ich kann dazu stoßen.

Wir können auch in den Biergarten bei der Hoepfner Burg gehen.
Ich habe eine HSDPA Karte fürs Notebook.

see you

rossi


----------



## MTBDave (4. Juni 2008)

Steht die Tour morgen Vormittag noch falls das Wetter mit macht?


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2008)

Tour morgen vormittag? Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Ist bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage aber vermutlich eh müßig. il pleu, il pleu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (4. Juni 2008)

Wir wollten doch den Megalangen Trail unter der Woche abfahren...


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juni 2008)

Il pleu*t* comme vache qui pisse.


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2008)

Achso das meinst du, da hab ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. Die Wettervorhersage ist allerdings wirklich mieß und bei 14° im Regen rumfahren ist nicht so mein Ding. Du hast noch zwei Wochen Urlaub oder? Da findet sich bestimmt noch ein besserer Tag.

@vergessenes t: mei, ist halt schon eine Weile her. Und damals war ich schon keine französische Leuchte


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juni 2008)

Ich schaffe es nicht heute abend - keine Zeit.

viel spass

rossi



matou schrieb:


> Klasse!
> Meinen Laptop hab ich eh dabei - der hat aber nur ein kleines 14" Display - wär gut wenn jemand etwas größeres mitbringt.
> 
> *Rossi *wie schauts bei Dir aus willst du als potenzieller Teilzeit-Urlauber auch vorbei kommen bzw schaffst du es?
> ...


----------



## matou (5. Juni 2008)

Wir halten Dich auf dem Laufenden...bis dann!

Gruss René


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Juni 2008)

heute fahre ich gegen später (~17 18:00)eine Feierabendrunde.. falls jemand interesse hat einfach melden..


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2008)

Mir isses heute zu nass. Aber am Sonntag soll es wieder richtig schön werden und wir haben überlegt eine Fotosession am Wattkopf zu machen. Matou ist ja zur Zeit invalide aber er hat sich als Fotograf mit Equipment angeboten und rossi-v hat wohl auch eine gut Ausrüstung. Also wer Lust hat mal ein paar gute Bilder von sich zu bekommen statt dem üblichen "rumdrehen-cam rauskramen-aus der Hüfte abdrücken und hoffen, dass alles drauf ist und nicht zu sehr verwackelt" ist herzlich eingeladen.

Nachtrag: Hm, die Onlinewetterdienste sind inzwischen doch wieder eher auf Regen umgeschwenkt. Naja warten wir mal ab was morgen Stand der Dinge ist.


----------



## rossi-v (7. Juni 2008)

morgen wäre ich dabei
Kamera: Pentax istDL2 mit 2 Objektiven (geht super bis ISO 800 & gut bis ISO 1600) im Notfall hätte ich noch ein "preiswertes" Stativ

rossi


----------



## matou (7. Juni 2008)

Hey Uwe,
hast du zufällig auch noch eine Blitz den man über IR oder als Slave auslösen kann? Mein zweiter löst irgend wie nicht mehr aus...

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (7. Juni 2008)

Wann sollen wir morgen starten, bzw. wann ist das Licht für die Fotografen am Besten?


----------



## iTom (7. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wann sollen wir morgen starten, bzw. wann ist das Licht für die Fotografen am Besten?



Guggst Du hier:

http://www.poeschel.net/fotos/motive/wetter.php


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2008)

Also zur blauen Stunde sitz ich bestimmt nicht auf dem Rad  Nach der aktuellen Vorhersage wird es morgen den ganzen Tag wechselhaft jetzt eine feste Zeit wegen dem Wetter zu vereinbaren macht deshalb wohl weniger Sinn. Ich würde sagen wir machen einfach eine Zeit aus zu der es jedem am besten passt und hoffen, dass das Wetter mitmacht.
Also hat jemand spezielle Wünsche (von wegen "muss morgens/mittags/abends noch wohin und deswegen ...") ?


----------



## iTom (7. Juni 2008)

Hier schon mal ein Termin zum vormerken:

*12.Heidelsheimer Country Tour 2008 am 07.09.2008*

http://mtb-heidelsheim.de/Flyer2008.pdf


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier schon mal ein Termin zum vormerken:
> 
> *12.Heidelsheimer Country Tour 2008 am 07.09.2008*



ich bin dabei!


----------



## iTom (7. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich bin dabei!



Isch nadierlisch ah  65km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (7. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Isch nadierlisch ah  65km



48 km bin realistisch


----------



## rossi-v (7. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hey Uwe,
> hast du zufällig auch noch eine Blitz den man über IR oder als Slave auslösen kann? Mein zweiter löst irgend wie nicht mehr aus...
> 
> Gruss René



tut mir leid so gut bin ich nun auch nicht ausgerüstet

Zeit  frühestens ab 12 uhr

rossi


----------



## Messerharry (7. Juni 2008)

Hi, ihr Foto Pussy´s. 

Gibt´s jetzt schon einen Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit?

Werd evtl. auch da sein. 

He Rossi, was soll die Aufrüsterei, der kalte Krieg ist doch meines Wissen´s vorbei.


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2008)

Die Wettervorsage ist nicht schlecht und heute war es stellenweise ja auch richtig sonnig 
Als Treffpunkt würde ich die Bank auf dem Panoramaweg/Brombeertrail vorschlagen. Der Trail bietet einige interessante Fotospots und René kommt mit dem Auto sehr nah dran. 
Bleibt noch die Frage nach der Zeit, bis jetzt kam da noch nichts konkretes und mir ist es auch egal. Das Wetter dürfte wohl eher am Nachmittag besser werden. Ich sag einfach mal 15 Uhr bzw. eine halbe Stunde früher an der Hedwigquelle. Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag hat nur her damit.


----------



## kermit* (7. Juni 2008)

14:30 an der Hedwigsquelle passt  

Bin da.


----------



## rossi-v (8. Juni 2008)

jupp 14:30 hedwig


----------



## matou (8. Juni 2008)

> Als Treffpunkt würde ich die Bank auf dem Panoramaweg/Brombeertrail vorschlagen. Der Trail bietet einige interessante Fotospots und René kommt mit dem Auto sehr nah dran.



Meinst du diese Bank?


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2008)

Genau.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2008)

Rentnerbank.


----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Rentnerbank.



Steht so eine nicht auch in der shouldercurve oder zumindest in der Nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Steht so eine nicht auch in der shouldercurve oder zumindest in der Nähe



Nein. In meiner Kurve steht nur eine Birke.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nein. In meiner Kurve steht nur eine Birke.



Die Birke ist innen aber außen steht wirklich eine Bank mit Blick auf den Ettlinger Automarkt (sehr idyllisch)


----------



## matou (8. Juni 2008)

Dito - Birke und Bank  
Bis nacher.


----------



## rossi-v (8. Juni 2008)

also kermit* & ich 14:30 an der Hedwig & dann zur Dirk-Gedächtniskurve


----------



## matou (8. Juni 2008)

Ihr trefft mich an der Bank auf dem Foto - nach der ersten Serpentine des Brombeertrails.


----------



## Messerharry (8. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> also kermit* & ich 14:30 an der Hedwig & dann zur Dirk-Gedächtniskurve



Und ICH!!!


----------



## rossi-v (8. Juni 2008)

sehr gut


Messerharry schrieb:


> Und ICH!!!


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2008)

Super, dann bis gleich an der Quelle bzw. Bank. Das Wetter sieht ja toll aus 

@Harry
Warst du eigentlich schonmal da? Parken kannst du gegenüber vom Hedwighof am Waldrand.


----------



## MTBDave (8. Juni 2008)

Jemand Zeit diese Woche Mo, Di oder Mittwoch morgens das Trailland zu befahren?

Habe die 3 Tage noch Zeit und wollte die Strecke gerne mal unter der Woche fahren...

Ansonsten wäre ein Tipp per PN bez. Einstiegspunkt nett - würde den auch alleine fahren 

Grüße Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre ein Tipp per PN bez. Einstiegspunkt nett - würde den auch alleine fahren


Zeit leider keine, aber für den Rest hast Du Post!!


----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Jemand Zeit diese Woche Mo, Di oder Mittwoch morgens das Trailland zu befahren?
> 
> Habe die 3 Tage noch Zeit und wollte die Strecke gerne mal unter der Woche fahren...
> 
> ...



Ich habe ich schon lange vor die Runde zu drehen. Zur Hälfte bin ich die schon mal abgelatscht. Nur fahren möchte ich das Ganze noch. 
Sofern ich am Mittwoch den Tag frei nehmen kann und mein Ellenbogen wieder fit ist, dann wäre ich dabei.
Das Wetter scheint recht gut zu werden. Am Dienstag Abend weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2008)

Morgen ist bei mir eher ungeschickt aber Dienstag oder Mittwoch würde passen. Mittwoch wär mir persönlich am liebsten. Irgendwann musss ich ja mal mein Trikot wiederbekommen  
Was sagen denn die pfälzer Wettergötter? Ui bei Wetter.com schauts ja richtig gut aus


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2008)

Meine Bilder von heute sind jetzt auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Meine Bilder von heute sind jetzt auf meiner Homepage.



Sind recht gute Bilder dabei. Die Sprünge gefallen mir. Dem Schattenwurf nach zu urteilen, habt ihr die Bilder etwas zu früh am Tag gemacht. Meist sieht man die Gesichter nicht richtig. Habt ihr den Blitz verwendet? Bei hochstehender Sonne verwende ich den sehr oft. Kommen gute Effekte dabei heraus. Meistens sehen die Bilder aus wie vor einer Leinwand aufgenommen.

Zwischen 17-18Uhr hätte ich gewählt als Fotographierzeitraum. Dann wäre die Sonne mehr von Westen gekommen und nicht von Oben.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder sind ohne Blitz weil mit meiner kleinen Knipse aufgenommen. Die "richtigen" Bilder mit Blitz und Slaveblitz hat René gemacht und die sind bestimmt besser.
Zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr hats geschifft, das ist nicht gerade hilfreich für gute Bilder 

@René
Wenn deine Bilder fertig sind kannst du sie auf meinen Webspace laden. Da gibts keine Größenbegrenzung und die Bildqualität ist besser als hier im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Die "richtigen" Bilder mit Blitz und Slaveblitz hat René gemacht und die sind bestimmt besser.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte schon ihr habt ne mobile Geschwindigkeitsmessanlage aufgestellt gehabt


----------



## matou (8. Juni 2008)

So, ich hab mal ein paar Bilder rausgepickt und schnell mal bearbeitet. Puh ist ganz schön viel geworden - wenn ich fertig bin schick ich Dir eine PN Eike. War aber eine schöne Session - da konnt ich mich mal wieder austoben  danke für eure Geduld...








> Ich dachte schon ihr habt ne mobile Geschwindigkeitsmessanlage aufgestellt gehabt



Na klar, nach der 2-m Regel kommt nun auch noch eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf den Trails - wir haben schonmal testweise geblitzt  

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2008)

Geile Bilder  auf den Rest bin ich wirklich gespannt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2008)

Jetzt hat wenigstens jeder von euch mal ne gescheite Auswahl von Bildern "meiner Kurve" für euer Profilbild.   

Geile Bilder, was ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juni 2008)

War heut mit Georg,Garmin unterwegs...dolles neues Bikerevier getestet






[/URL][/IMG]
Danach sahen Biker und Untersatz so aus...kleiner Testbericht folgt noch


----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Na klar, nach der 2-m Regel kommt nun auch noch eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf den Trails - wir haben schonmal testweise geblitzt
> 
> Gruss René



Ich würd' sagen, *einwandfreie Bilder* sind richtig gut geworden


----------



## kermit* (8. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank fürs Knipsen, sind wirklich richtig tolle Bilder dabei 

Schade, dass es nicht mehr zum SMDH gereicht hat. Nächstes Mal


----------



## rossi-v (9. Juni 2008)

@matou Sehr schöne Sprungbilder.





uvm.
Klickt auf die Thumbnails für die Bilderübersicht von heute.

@andi
seit Ihr im Bruchsaler Zementwerk unterwegs gewesen? 

rossi


----------



## Nerd (9. Juni 2008)

Yes yes, kann mich nur anschließen, war eine lustige Foto Session. Auf bald mal wieder!


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


>



hmm sehe ich falsch, oder könnte Dein Reifen etwas mehr Luft vertragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2008)

Ne das ist vollkommen im Rahmen, wir fahren ja keine Straßenrennen 

Hätte heute nachmittag jemand Zeit für eine Tour? Hab überlegt von Bad Herrenalb über den Westweg nach Forbach zu fahren und dann über Dobel zurück, macht etwa 1300hm. Speziell Dave hat da ja noch was nachzuholen


----------



## MTBDave (9. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich habe ich schon lange vor die Runde zu drehen. Zur Hälfte bin ich die schon mal abgelatscht. Nur fahren möchte ich das Ganze noch.
> Sofern ich am Mittwoch den Tag frei nehmen kann und mein Ellenbogen wieder fit ist, dann wäre ich dabei.
> Das Wetter scheint recht gut zu werden. Am Dienstag Abend weiss ich mehr.





Eike. schrieb:


> Morgen ist bei mir eher ungeschickt aber Dienstag oder Mittwoch würde passen. Mittwoch wär mir persönlich am liebsten. Irgendwann musss ich ja mal mein Trikot wiederbekommen
> Was sagen denn die pfälzer Wettergötter? Ui bei Wetter.com schauts ja richtig gut aus



Gut, dann kommt wohl nur der Mittwoch in frage...

Demnach werd ich die Tour defifntiv am Mittwoch fahren - meldet euch wenn ihr dabei seid - ich schau auf Dienstag Abend nochmal rein.

@Pumuckl: Danke für die Infos


----------



## kermit* (9. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hmm sehe ich falsch, oder könnte Dein Reifen etwas mehr Luft vertragen?



Wenn der Rossi den NobbyNic mit höherem Luftdruck fahren würde, hätte der Reifen ja gar kein Grip mehr. 

@Rossi: Trau dich ja nicht mit RacingRalphs an den Gardasee! Spätestens dann müssen gescheite Reifen her!


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hätte heute nachmittag jemand Zeit für eine Tour?



*STUDENTENPACK!!*


----------



## MTBDave (9. Juni 2008)

Ich werd mich im Garten heute etwas austoben müssen - wenns mir zeitlich reicht meld ich mich


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @Rossi: Trau dich ja nicht mit RacingRalphs an den Gardasee! Spätestens dann müssen gescheite Reifen her!



Entweder das oder Ersatzmäntel statt Ersatzschläuche


----------



## Messerharry (9. Juni 2008)

Seeehr schicke Bilder ham wir da gemacht! 
Danke an die Knipser.

Bis demnächst

Der Harry


----------



## rossi-v (9. Juni 2008)

@speedygonzales

Geht gerade noch so, das müssten so ~1,7 bar sein.

@andere
Racing Ralph am Gardasee? 

Muss ja nicht sein, mal sehen was mir da tolles einfällt.


see you

rossi


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> @andere
> Racing Ralph am Gardasee?
> 
> Muss ja nicht sein, mal sehen was mir da tolles einfällt.



Oh Gott, ich seh den mit Fast Fred aufkreuzen  Oder hast du etwa noch die Kojaks im Keller ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (9. Juni 2008)

FF geht nicht -> geht nur bis 2.25" zu dünn
Kojak sind nur 2.0"

Spass beiseite

VR: z.b. Big Betty
HR: mein ausgenuddelter Nobby Nic


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2008)

Ich überleg auch grad mit für vorne noch einen massiveren Reifen für die "gewissen Touren"  zuzulegen. Zur Auswahl stehen Big Betty TC, Muddy Marry TC FR 2,35 und der Maxxis Advantage 2,4 falt.


----------



## pirata (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
fahrt ihr auch als unter der Woche spät nachmittags?
Weil nach der fh habe ich als Lust eine kleine Tour zu machen nur alleine ist doof


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2008)

Früher bin ich oft abends am Wattkopf gefahren. Inzwischen nicht mehr so oft, man kennt halt alles und alleine fahren ist dann irgendwann wirklich doof. Aber wenn du mal Zeit hast klar, gerne auch kurzfristig.


----------



## Curtado (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Gestern auf unserer Stromberg Tour endeckt!
Trailbarrikaden !!!


----------



## iTom (9. Juni 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Gestern auf unserer Stromberg Tour endeckt!
> Trailbarrikaden !!!
> ...



Halb so schlimm, gilt ja nur für normale Radfahrer. Nicht für Mountainbiker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (9. Juni 2008)

lässig ein Zehner aus der Brieftasche holen die Ordnungswidrigkeit zahlen, und freundlich ein schönen Tag wünschen und weiterfahren


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Gut, dann kommt wohl nur der Mittwoch in frage...
> 
> Demnach werd ich die Tour defifntiv am Mittwoch fahren - meldet euch wenn ihr dabei seid - ich schau auf Dienstag Abend nochmal rein.
> 
> @Pumuckl: Danke für die Infos



Klingt gut. Wann willst du denn los?


----------



## MTBDave (10. Juni 2008)

Habe Post von iTom bekommen - er ist wohl auch dabei. 

Würde gerne sehr früh starten, da ich am Donnerstag in Urlaub fliege und noch einiges zu tun habe...

Was beraumst du denn für die gesamte Tour an incl. An- und Abfahrt?

Von mir aus Treffpunkt auchschon um 8:00Uhr...

Bez. Hinfahrt: Meint ihr wir bekommen alle 3  Bikes in meinen Passat? Dann würden wir uns Spritkosten sparen und einer müsste nicht alleine fahren...

So, bin jetzt grillen - sprecht euch ruhig schon ab - kann mich erst etwas später melden und mach dann einfach mit^^

Gruß Dave


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2008)

Alles in allem kann man inkl. Reserven mit 8h ab-bis Karlsruhe rechnen. 3 Bikes +Fahrer bekommt man auf jeden Fall in deinen Passat wenn man die Rückbank 2/3 umlegt und die Laufräder ausbaut, das haben wir schon in deutlich kleineren Autos geschafft.
Tom hat als Treffpunkt 8.30Uhr am Hauptbahnhof vorgeschlagen oder wär dir ein anderer Treffpunkt lieber? Er kommt ja eh mit dem Auto und innerhalb vom Stadtgebiet ist es für mich mit dem Fahrrad ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Gestern auf unserer Stromberg Tour endeckt!
> Trailbarrikaden !!!



Andi ist zwar ... äh ... PRÄSENT, aber ihn als Trailbarrikade zu bezeichnen ist doch etwas frech.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Andi ist zwar ... äh ... PRÄSENT, aber ihn als Trailbarrikade zu bezeichnen ist doch etwas frech.



Hey das Ding war so eng...etwas breiter und ich wäre stecken geblieben.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juni 2008)

Dann Euch viel Spaß im Trailwonderland  !!!! Ich hoffe das Wetter hält noch, hier in KA siehts schon sehr nach Regen aus!! Berichtet mal wie es war und ob alle auf den Trails geblieben sind (gell Andi  ).


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> und ob alle auf den Trails geblieben sind (gell Andi  ).



PFFT bist doch blos neidisch ......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> PFFT bist doch blos neidisch ......


fast hätte ich was gesagt  !!! Ist ja gut gegangen, das war die Hauptsache!!! Wiederholung schreit..... !!!


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2008)

Na schee wars. Und auf dem Trail geblieben ist natürlich keiner  Alle sind wieder wohlbehalten zuhause und Stürze hats auch keine gegeben.
Komplett konnten wir ihn allerdings wieder nicht fahren. Zwei "Zacken" waren wegen Waldarbeiten mit schwerem Gerät gesperrt und mussten durch den Ort umfahren werden. Überhaupt geschehen im Pfälzer Wald seltsame Dinge, auf weiten Strecken war der ganze Weg (eigentlich der ganze Wald) dick mit Laub und grünen(!) Tannenzweigen belegt. Das war als ob man über einen Flokati fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na schee wars. Und auf dem Trail geblieben ist natürlich keiner  Alle sind wieder wohlbehalten zuhause und Stürze hats auch keine gegeben.
> Komplett konnten wir ihn allerdings wieder nicht fahren. Zwei "Zacken" waren wegen Waldarbeiten mit schwerem Gerät gesperrt und mussten durch den Ort umfahren werden. Überhaupt geschehen im Pfälzer Wald seltsame Dinge, auf weiten Strecken war der ganze Weg (eigentlich der ganze Wald) dick mit Laub und grünen(!) Tannenzweigen belegt. Das war als ob man über einen Flokati fährt.


Schade, vor 4 Wochen war er voll befahrbar. Habt ihr den Einstieg gefunden??


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2008)

Wir sind wieder vom gleichen Parkplatz gestartet wie letztes Jahr mit Dirk. Irgendwie standen wir auf einmal davor und sind halt losgefahren - diesmal aber in die "richtige" Richtung 
Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn würde ich die Tour aber sogar für einfacher halten, man hat da nicht so viele steile Rampen drin.


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> fast hätte ich was gesagt  !!! Ist ja gut gegangen, das war die Hauptsache!!! Wiederholung schreit..... !!!



..das Du vor mir vom Trail gepurzelt warst....ich sag nur ups und umgefallen ......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..das Du vor mir vom Trail gepurzelt warst....ich sag nur ups und umgefallen ......



habe ich wohl verdrängt  !!


----------



## iTom (11. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na schee wars. Und auf dem Trail geblieben ist natürlich keiner  Alle sind wieder wohlbehalten zuhause und Stürze hats auch keine gegeben.
> ....



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Klasse wars. Nur hatte ich etwas zu wenig Sprit und Mampf dabei.
Die Wanderer/Spaziergänger waren auch bestens in Ordnung Warum sollten sich die alten Mutties auch beschweren. Es kommen ihnen nicht immer gutaussehende knackige Jungs entgegen.  
Ich dachte noch der Trail war durch Regen nass geworden, dabei lief den Mutties der Sabber ausm Mund   
Ein weiterer Wanderer meinte noch wir sollen die Mädels nicht über den Haufen fahren. Hmm, manch Alter wäre vielleicht froh, seinen Drachen endlich los zu sein  
 Keinen technischen Defekt und keinen Sturz hatten wir.  
Die Fahrt muß aber definitiv mind. 2x wiederholt werden. Einmal komplett die eine Richtung und einmal komplett in die andere Richtung.
Auf diesen Trail trauen sich auch Frauen  Ein Pärchen mit HTs hatten wir gesehen.


----------



## Waldgeist (11. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na schee wars. Und auf dem Trail geblieben ist natürlich keiner  Alle sind wieder wohlbehalten zuhause und Stürze hats auch keine gegeben.
> Komplett konnten wir ihn allerdings wieder nicht fahren. Zwei "Zacken" waren wegen Waldarbeiten mit schwerem Gerät gesperrt und mussten durch den Ort umfahren werden. Überhaupt geschehen im Pfälzer Wald seltsame Dinge, auf weiten Strecken war der ganze Weg (eigentlich der ganze Wald) dick mit Laub und grünen(!) Tannenzweigen belegt. Das war als ob man über einen Flokati fährt.



da wird wohl der Hagel und Sturm ganze Arbeit geleistet haben, wie auch im Bergwald und Turmberg, da liegen auch die Blätter herum


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juni 2008)

Auf dem weichen Boden rumzufahren hat euch scheinbar gayfallen. Jedenfalls werd ich die Runde in die Richtung die wir das letzte mal gefahren sind, nicht mehr fahren. Die vielen Stufen hochzus sind nicht anspruchsvoll sondern schei55e.


----------



## MTBDave (12. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Auf diesen Trail trauen sich auch Frauen  Ein Pärchen mit HTs hatten wir gesehen.



Wobei ich echt sagen muss das ich mir hier zum ersten mal dringlichst ein fully gewünscht habe - ich habs echt mit´m Kreuz bekommen richtung Ende nach 30km Trail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schee wars...


----------



## Eike. (12. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Auf dem weichen Boden rumzufahren hat euch scheinbar gayfallen. Jedenfalls werd ich die Runde in die Richtung die wir das letzte mal gefahren sind, nicht mehr fahren. Die vielen Stufen hochzus sind nicht anspruchsvoll sondern schei55e.



Glaub mir, andersrum hat du sehr viele extrem steile Rampen, teilweise noch mit Wurzeln. Und Treppen gibt es in beide Richtungen etwa gleich viel. Nur das kurze Stück zum Bärenfelsen macht da einen Unterschied.

@Dave&iTom
wann habt ihr eigentlich diese Unmengen von Bildern gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Wobei ich echt sagen muss das ich mir hier zum ersten mal dringlichst ein fully gewünscht habe - ich habs echt mit´m Kreuz bekommen richtung Ende nach 30km Trail


Kein Kommentar   



Eike. schrieb:


> @Dave&iTom
> wann habt ihr eigentlich diese Unmengen von Bildern gemacht?


Bilder, welche Bilder


----------



## MTBDave (12. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Dave&iTom
> wann habt ihr eigentlich diese Unmengen von Bildern gemacht?



Da wo du dein Rad geschoben hast und wir warten mussten   

Dem Tom seine sind noch garnicht geuppt - sind bisher nur die von uns beiden...

Die Hälfte meiner Bilder sind jedenfalls Schrott... ...waren keine einfachen Verhältnisse für die Kamera. So ein Ministativ wäre echt als mal klasse - gerade wenn man auch mal ohne Blitz arbeiten möchte.



> Bilder, welche Bilder



wir sammeln die gerade auf ftp. werde natürlich zur verfügung gestellt. warte noch auf tom... ...das komplette set dann aber wohl erst nächste woche da ich heute um 15:00 Uhr in Urlaub fahre. Ein kleiner Auszug gibts evtl. schon heute Mittag auf meiner Page.


----------



## Eike. (12. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Dem Tom seine sind noch garnicht geuppt - sind bisher nur die von uns beiden...



Kuckst du mail siehst du Bilder  Und schau vor allem mal auf die Zeit 

Ich hab drei Bilder von iTom in mein Album hochgeladen. Meine sind grad auf dem anderen Rechner, da kommt später nochwas.


----------



## MTBDave (12. Juni 2008)

Ich nix habe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habe jetzt auch ein paar on auf 10000km.net...


----------



## Eike. (12. Juni 2008)

Schau mal in deinen Spamfilter, im Verteiler ist deine Adresse auf jeden Fall drin. Ich schick dir den Link und das Passwort per PM. Solltest du nicht auf dem Weg nach Rom sein?


----------



## iTom (12. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> ...
> Dem Tom seine sind noch garnicht geuppt - sind bisher nur die von uns beiden...


Ich habe sie schon hochgeladen, allerdings auf meinen Webspace, wo Du von dort entweder über die Diaschau die Bilder erst mal betrachten kannst und dann anschließend als unbehandelte Bilder herunterladen.
Ich möchte nicht mehrmals Bilder hochladen, zumal ich eh nicht die riesige Bandbreite zur Verfügung habe.



> Die Hälfte meiner Bilder sind jedenfalls Schrott... ...waren keine einfachen Verhältnisse für die Kamera. So ein Ministativ wäre echt als mal klasse - gerade wenn man auch mal ohne Blitz arbeiten möchte.


Die Lichtverhältnisse waren meistens wirklich nicht die Besten. Es sind aber trotzdem noch einigermaßen gute Bilder herausgekommen. Es gibt welche, die ja noch verphotoshopt werden können, da als Bilderfolge vorliegend.


Wähle aber die Bilder, die Du veröffentlichen möchtest, immer mit Bedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (13. Juni 2008)

Steht am WE was an?

rossi


----------



## Eike. (13. Juni 2008)

Ja schwimmen im Randstein  Bei der Wettervorhersage hab ich mir nix vorgenommen auch wenn ich schon nochmal zum Bernstein will.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

Also dieses WOE ergeb ich mich in* SEX- DROGEN und ROCK `en  ROLL*-----  Bitte nicht mit mir rechnen .........


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also dieses WOE ergeb ich mich in* SEX- DROGEN und ROCK `en  ROLL*-----  Bitte nicht mit mir rechnen .........


Steht mal wieder ein Besuch im Swingerclub an  ???


----------



## iTom (13. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja schwimmen im Randstein  Bei der Wettervorhersage hab ich mir nix vorgenommen auch wenn ich schon nochmal zum Bernstein will.



Da werd' ich demnächst auch mal fahrn, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Steht mal wieder ein Besuch im Swingerclub an  ???



Denk mal nach Felix


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Denk mal nach Felix


*Trailwonderland!!!!*


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *Trailwonderland!!!!*



*Falsch...ganz Falsch*...das hat man morgen 1x im Jahr


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Falsch...ganz Falsch*...das hat man morgen 1x im Jahr


*Sag ich doch!!!!!*   

Dann wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Geburtstag , lass Dich schön feiern!!! Ach, Du mußt ja dann wohl beim nächsten Stammtisch einen ausgeben   !!!!


----------



## rossi-v (14. Juni 2008)

15,6 °C die Sonne scheint, heut nachmittag, z.B. 15 Uhr am Kreuzelberg (Ettlingen) oder morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (14. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Falsch...ganz Falsch*...das hat man morgen 1x im Jahr



SEX


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *Sag ich doch!!!!!*
> 
> Dann wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Geburtstag , lass Dich schön feiern!!! Ach, Du mußt ja dann wohl beim nächsten Stammtisch einen ausgeben   !!!!



DAAANNNKKKEEE Du alte Papasocke


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juni 2008)

Hey Rübe, von mir auch alle Gute zum Geburtstag.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## iTom (14. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hey Rübe, von mir auch alle Gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> Gruss Dirk.



Er hat doch erst Morgen. Seit wann tut man schon im voraus beglückwünschen


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also dieses WOE ergeb ich mich in* SEX- DROGEN und ROCK `en  ROLL*-----  Bitte nicht mit mir rechnen .........



Und ich dacht neulich noch, dass du irgendwie wieder älter aussiehst .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und frohes feiern.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Er hat doch erst Morgen. Seit wann tut man schon im voraus beglückwünschen



Shit. Hat der Schedule nicht funktioniert.


----------



## kermit* (14. Juni 2008)

Ich hab morgen Abend (so ggn 19 Uhr, wenns Wetter passt) vor, eine kleine Runde in Bad Herrenalb zu drehn. Höchstwahrscheinlich die Standard-Runde, also BM, danach evtl nochmal hoch und Brudesweg. Mein Tempo ist wohl eher als gemütlich zu beschreiben 
Hat wer Lust?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Shit. Hat der Schedule nicht funktioniert.



In *dem* Alter kommt's auf einen Tag mehr oder weniger nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> In *dem* Alter kommt's auf einen Tag mehr oder weniger nicht mehr drauf an.



Glashaus Jürgen, Glashaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (14. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> In *dem* Alter kommt's auf einen Tag mehr oder weniger nicht mehr drauf an.



Nun ja, kann für den Einen oder Anderen schon mal Halbzeit bedeuten


----------



## matou (15. Juni 2008)

So, jetzt aber pünktlich...

*Hey Andi, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!* Treibs nicht zu wild - Mann wird ja nicht jünger  



kermit* schrieb:


> ...Höchstwahrscheinlich die Standard-Runde, also BM, danach evtl nochmal hoch und Brudesweg. Mein Tempo ist wohl eher als gemütlich zu beschreiben
> Hat wer Lust?



Tja, jetzt kommen so langsam Tourankündigungen bei denen ich gerne mitfahren würde   Ich wünsche viel Spaß!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hey Rübe, von mir auch alle Gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> Gruss Dirk.



Aber jetzt.


----------



## iTom (15. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber jetzt.



Genau!

Und auch von mir alles Gute 

In einem Jahr hast Du dann auch einen 4er in der Altersangabe stehen, wie Meinereiner


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen Andi!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!   

Noch gehören wir zum BiVi-Club, aber wie Tom schon angedeutet hat  


Bis demnächst,
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2008)

Ooooohhhhh Gott, ich bin ja nur von alten Säcken umgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ooooohhhhh Gott, ich bin ja nur von alten Säcken umgeben



Wer hat dir eigentlich erlaubt uns zu duzen, du junger Rotzer?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wer hat dir eigentlich erlaubt uns zu duzen, du junger Rotzer?



Sorry, ich wußte nicht das Du soooo alt bist!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ... uns zu duzen ...



Uns? Bist Du von hohem Adel? König der Pussys?  

Ich verneige mich, mein Lord Fauntleroy.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Uns? Bist Du von hohem Adel? König der Pussys?
> 
> Ich verneige mich, mein Lord Fauntleroy.



Wenn schon Lord, dann bitte der da.


----------



## matou (15. Juni 2008)

> Wenn schon Lord, dann bitte der da.



Sorry, aber das ist Blasphemie - das geht gaaaaarnicht!


----------



## iTom (15. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn schon Lord, dann bitte der da.



Das hier wäre dann die Steigerung :







Ist das überhaupt noch aktuell?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


>



Die Packung sieht ganz schön tuntig aus.


----------



## kermit* (15. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen Abend (so ggn 19 Uhr, wenns Wetter passt) vor, eine kleine Runde in Bad Herrenalb zu drehn. Höchstwahrscheinlich die Standard-Runde, also BM, danach evtl nochmal hoch und Brudesweg. Mein Tempo ist wohl eher als gemütlich zu beschreiben
> Hat wer Lust?



Das Wetter ist bääh, ich bleibe in der warmen Stube.


----------



## rossi-v (15. Juni 2008)

Ich hab das WE genutzt um 2x mit dem RR zufahren.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Juni 2008)

@ Dirk- Jürgen (ohne KA) I-Tom - Jörg - Matou- Felix
 *DANKE Mädels.....* ich habs überlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (15. Juni 2008)

Und auch von mir alles Gute Andi!!


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich hab das WE genutzt um 2x mit dem RR zufahren.



Falsches Forum, RR zählt hier net


----------



## rossi-v (15. Juni 2008)

*Happy birthday -> andi *


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Andi!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## Flachland_biker (16. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Landei-Forst (16. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @ Dirk- Jürgen (ohne KA) I-Tom - Jörg - Matou- Felix
> *DANKE Mädels.....* ich habs überlebt



Wer ist dieser Jürgen (ohne KA)?


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2008)

@ Speedy Oscar rossy
*Danke*


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. Juni 2008)

Hy,

wie sieht es mit Trailwunderland aus? Habe bis 08.07 Urlaub  
Wenn jemand in 3 Wochen Zeit und Lust bekommt, komme ich gerne mit.

Gruß
Reb


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Juni 2008)

Flachland_biker schrieb:


> Von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag



... kann mich nur anschliessen, wenn auch etwas spät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Trailwunderland aus? Habe bis 08.07 Urlaub
> Wenn jemand in 3 Wochen Zeit und Lust bekommt, komme ich gerne mit.
> ...



Letztens gab es eine Teilabschnittsperrung mit ausgeschriebener Umleitung  Ich hoffe einen Tag zu erwischen, wo keine Teilsperrung stattfinden wird (soll noch bis Anfang August ungefähr stattfinden), wo das Wetter passt und ich auch noch Zeit dafür haben werde. Bei meinem nächsten Mal, werde ich versuchen mehr oder weniger durchzufahren, d.h. mit max. 2-3 Energieriegelpausen und weniger Fotositzungen


----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bei meinem nächsten Mal, werde ich versuchen mehr oder weniger durchzufahren, d.h. mit max. 2-3 Energieriegelpausen und weniger Fotositzungen



Immer diese Hetze  Mensch datt is Spass und keine Arbeit


----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Immer diese Hetze  Mensch datt is Spass und keine Arbeit



Du weißt doch, dass ich immer auf der Flucht bin  Es heißt ja auch nicht umsonst F a h r r ad und nicht B l e i b s t e h n r a d  

Das erst mal F-Weg war auf jeden Fall ein Genuss


----------



## Eike. (18. Juni 2008)

Ist heute Abend jemand bei einer Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf dabei? 18:30 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## kermit* (18. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist heute Abend jemand bei einer Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf dabei? 18:30 an der Hedwigsquelle.



Hab heute noch eine Veranstaltung an der FH, bei der ich nicht genau weiß, wann und mit welcher Laune ich raus komme, deswegen sag ich mal unter Vorbehalt zu.

Wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin, brauchst also nicht auf mich zu warten.

Conny


----------



## mw1774 (18. Juni 2008)

ich werde heute über den wattkopf richtung karlsruhe radeln, vielleicht sieht man sich ja! uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht.. bin aber in *magenta* unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (18. Juni 2008)

Grad dahreim angekommen. Bin dabei!


----------



## Eike. (18. Juni 2008)

Super, ich fahr gleich los. Bis gleich.


----------



## fabse. (18. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich werde heute über den wattkopf richtung karlsruhe radeln, vielleicht sieht man sich ja! uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht.. bin aber in *magenta* unterwegs...




Kann es sein das du mir heute begegnet bist. Bin da gerade vom Wattkopf gekommen und hab an meinem Dämpfer rumgemacht während du mich gegrüßt hast.  
Könnte schwören, dass du das warst. Uhrzeit passt auch.


----------



## mw1774 (19. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich werde heute über den wattkopf richtung karlsruhe radeln, vielleicht sieht man sich ja! *uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht*.. bin aber in *magenta* unterwegs...





fabse. schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du mir heute begegnet bist. Bin da gerade vom Wattkopf gekommen und hab an meinem Dämpfer rumgemacht während du mich gegrüßt hast.
> Könnte schwören, dass du das warst. *Uhrzeit passt auch*.



 

wo soll denn das genau gewesen sein?, hab eigentlich nur nen trekkingradfahrer an seinem bike rummachen gesehn, beim trail of silence kam mir ein pärchen entgegen, kurz vor der luststeige das mtb-club-karlsruhe-rudel, beim horsetrail eike und kermit, beim anstieg zur blitzeichenkreuzung hab ich einen im rot-weiß-schwarzen trikot gesehen -aber nur von hinten- und an der hedwigsquelle hab ich nen weiteren brasilianer (stefan) getroffen, ach und im feenwaldtrail kam mir die miri entgegen....


----------



## fabse. (19. Juni 2008)

Hab mir nur so gedacht, da du deine Nachricht um 14.10 losgeschickt hast. War wohl ein anderes Scott Spark.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> (stefan)  ach und im *feenwaldtrail *kam mir die miri entgegen....


wie geil, Ihr wieder  !!!!


----------



## mw1774 (19. Juni 2008)

fabse. schrieb:


> Hab mir nur so gedacht, da du deine Nachricht um 14.10 losgeschickt hast. War wohl ein anderes Scott Spark.



ich war so zwischen 18:30 - 19:30 aufm wattkopf, dann wars wohl jemand anderes......


----------



## Eike. (19. Juni 2008)

Jemand Lust auf eine Trailtour in Bad Herrenalb am Samstag? Der Plan sieht so aus: BH Bahnhof - Bernstein - Trail Richtung Ri. Osten (da muss mal ein Name her) - Mahlberg - little Buddha (Spontaneinfall ) - Mahlberg - Stairway to Heaven (noch so einer) - Falkentrail (ok das drängt sich auf) - Bahnhof
Das ist eine gemütliche Tour ohne extreme Steigungen und auch die Trails sind anspruchsvoll aber nicht wirklich schwierig. Eigentlich ist das fast die gleiche Tour wie beim letzten mal, nur ohne den Abstecher über den Eichelberg.


----------



## matou (19. Juni 2008)

Welchen meinst du denn mit welchem Namen?

little Buddha - der Trail der an der Strasse am Friedhof rauskommt? Den find ich gut - der Trail hat was entspanntes 

Stairway to Heaven - der Trail mit den Bruchstücken der alten Treppen? Wenns der ist find ich den Namen etwas zu harmlos. Wie wärs mit "Maras Weg" so als Pendant zu little buddha 

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (19. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gern am Samstag mitkommen, Tour hört sich schön an, aber stattdessen muss ich am Schreibtisch sitzen..

Hab grad gesehen, dass mir gestern am Wattkopf eine Speiche gerissen ist! Zusätzlich sifft meine Gabel am so langsam unberuhigend viel. Kommt wohl von den Kratzern im Standrohr...


@René: Wie gehts dir? Schon wieder aufm Rad gesessen oder noch ein bisschen warten? Hoffe, es geht wieder bergauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Welchen meinst du denn mit welchem Namen?
> 
> little Buddha - der Trail der an der Strasse am Friedhof rauskommt? Den find ich gut - der Trail hat was entspanntes
> 
> ...



Grad anders rum. Den kurzen heftigen wollte ich erst little BM nennen und dann kam mir little Buddha in den Sinn. Stairway to Heaven war erst Road to Death aber das fand ich für den schönen Trail ein bischen zu düster. Hmm Green Mile wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit, das klingt wenigstens schön  Mal nachschaun, wenn der jetzt auch noch 1600m lang ist ...

Ne ist genau eine halbe Meile lang.


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Grad anders rum. Den kurzen heftigen wollte ich erst little BM nennen und dann kam mir little Buddha in den Sinn. Stairway to Heaven war erst Road to Death aber das fand ich für den schönen Trail ein bischen zu düster. Hmm Green Mile wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit, das klingt wenigstens schön  Mal nachschaun, wenn der jetzt auch noch 1600m lang ist ...
> 
> Ne ist genau eine halbe Meile lang.



Eine Badische Meile


----------



## matou (20. Juni 2008)

> @René: Wie gehts dir? Schon wieder aufm Rad gesessen oder noch ein bisschen warten? Hoffe, es geht wieder bergauf!



Es geht wieder sehr gut - ich muss nur noch zwei Wo die Schiene tragen. Meine nette Sporttherapeutin tut auch alles dafür dass es mir wieder besser geht 
Bis jetzt hab ich nur auf dem Ergometer gesessen - am Sa soll es aber wieder aufs Rad gehen - kurze Runde unten im Albtal bis nach BH - am So dann evtl mit Verlängerung zur Plotzsägemühle - mal schauen wie es geht.

Gruss René


----------



## Landei-Forst (20. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Eine Badische Meile



eine Badische Meile hat 8,88 km.


----------



## iTom (20. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> eine Badische Meile hat 8,88 km.



War mich schon bekannt Ich wollte Eike testen...


----------



## Landei-Forst (20. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> War mich schon bekannt Ich wollte Eike testen...



Eike ist doch nur ein Student mit Migrationshintergrund. Der kann sowas nicht wissen.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Eike ist doch nur ein Student mit Migrationshintergrund. Der kann sowas nicht wissen.



Ich krieg ja noch nichtmal das Badenerlied komplett hin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Eike ist doch nur ein Student mit Migrationshintergrund. Der kann sowas nicht wissen.



Gegen Mirgäne gibst doch Arznei. Alles nicht so schlimm.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich krieg ja noch nichtmal das Badenerlied komplett hin



AUSWEISEN AUSWEISEN und teeren und federn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (20. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich krieg ja noch nichtmal das Badenerlied komplett hin



do kannsch`s lerne

Badnerlied

dr Waldgoischt


----------



## rossi-v (20. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf eine Trailtour in Bad Herrenalb am Samstag? ...



*Am Sa. um 11 am BH Bhf.
Okay?

rossi*


----------



## Eike. (20. Juni 2008)

Jo so in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.

Jetzt mal Tacheles. 
Treffpunkt: Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof 21.6. 11 Uhr (ich fahr mit der S1 um 10:17 am HBF ab)
Die Tour wird etwa 900hm und 30km haben. Die Trails liegen bei S1-S2 mit nur wenigen Schlüsselstellen, also für jeden mit ein bischen Trailerfahrung zu machen.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juni 2008)

*Am Sonntag um 11 Uhr -11,30 Uhr biete ich mal wieder einen Home Run an... S0-S1 -ergo extrem Hardtail freundlich mit lustigen Blümchentrails ...
Abfahrt bei mir am Haus so ca. 3-4 Stunden*eher 3STD

Wer sich also nicht halten kann ist herzlich Willkommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jo so in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.
> 
> Jetzt mal Tacheles.
> Treffpunkt: Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof 21.6. 11 Uhr (ich fahr mit der S1 um 10:17 am HBF ab)
> Die Tour wird etwa 900hm und 30km haben. Die Trails liegen bei S1-S2 mit nur wenigen Schlüsselstellen, also für jeden mit ein bischen Trailerfahrung zu machen.



Wie muss ich mir S1-S2 vorstellen? Kannst Du mal ein Beispiel machen, was ich schon gefahren bin?


----------



## Eike. (20. Juni 2008)

Seit wann so schüchtern? Etwa wie der Westweg bei Forbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2008)

Schüchtern? Ich wollt das mit der S-Skala nur richtig eingeordnet wissen. Bin allerdings immer noch radlos. Kann also nicht mit.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juni 2008)

Die Einordnung ist so eine Sache. Ich orientiere mich dabei an den Beispielbildern auf der Homepage.


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schüchtern? Ich wollt das mit der S-Skala nur richtig eingeordnet wissen. Bin allerdings immer noch radlos. Kann also nicht mit.



mags ein Cube fahren?, ist aber nur was für richtige Männer, mit harte Federung und ohne schwuchteliche Bremsscheiben


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> mags ein Cube fahren?, ist aber nur was für richtige Männer, mit harte Federung und ohne schwuchteliche Bremsscheiben



*...und Ständer*


----------



## iTom (20. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> mags ein Cube fahren?, ist aber nur was für richtige Männer, mit harte Federung und ohne schwuchteliche Bremsscheiben


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...und Ständer*



wer fährt hier mit ein Ständer rum?


----------



## Landei-Forst (20. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag um 11 Uhr -11,30 Uhr biete ich mal wieder einen Home Run an... S0-S1 -ergo extrem Hardtail freundlich mit lustigen Blümchentrails ...
> Abfahrt bei mir am Haus so ca. 3-4 Stunden*eher 3STD
> 
> Wer sich also nicht halten kann ist herzlich Willkommen



Klingt gut.

Ja, meine Schaltung geht wieder, das Schaltauge war verbogen .


----------



## iTom (20. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schüchtern? Ich wollt das mit der S-Skala nur richtig eingeordnet wissen. Bin allerdings immer noch radlos. Kann also nicht mit.



BM geht doch auch in die Richtung S2...

Warum denn schon wieder ohne Rad? Was ist denn mit dem Proceed? Eingetauscht gegen Windeln


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wer fährt hier mit ein Ständer rum?



DU alte Trockenmumie


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> 
> Ja, meine Schaltung geht wieder, das Schaltauge war verbogen .



und fitt nicht das Du wieder ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (20. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> und fitt nicht das Du wieder ......



Wenn du mir Zeit für eine Zigarettenpause gibst, dann musst du mich nicht wieder den Berg hochziehen .


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Wenn du mir Zeit für eine Zigarettenpause gibst, dann musst du mich nicht wieder den Berg hochziehen .



Rauch mein Junge rauch.....


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> DU alte Trockenmumie



also den unterschied von  alte Trockenmumie zu  sau muss ich wohl nicht verstehen gell?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also den unterschied von  alte Trockenmumie zu  sau muss ich wohl nicht verstehen gell?



Peru


----------



## rossi-v (21. Juni 2008)

bin dabei, parke wie letztens am bhf., bis dahin!



Eike. schrieb:


> Jo so in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.
> 
> Jetzt mal Tacheles.
> Treffpunkt: Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof 21.6. 11 Uhr (ich fahr mit der S1 um 10:17 am HBF ab)
> Die Tour wird etwa 900hm und 30km haben. Die Trails liegen bei S1-S2 mit nur wenigen Schlüsselstellen, also für jeden mit ein bischen Trailerfahrung zu machen.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> BM geht doch auch in die Richtung S2...



So wie ich das interpretiere ist der stellenweise schon deutlich S3


----------



## iTom (21. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> So wie ich das interpretiere ist der stellenweise schon deutlich S3



Ja, stimmt. Der Schnee-BM im letzten Jahr hatte sowas drin. Hat man zwar nicht gesehen, aber gespürrt


----------



## rossi-v (21. Juni 2008)

bis gleich


----------



## iTom (21. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> 
> Ja, meine Schaltung geht wieder, das Schaltauge war verbogen .



So wie es aussieht entscheidet sich das Landei GEGEN eine Männertour und für ne Pussytour

Meinereiner fährt morgen früh 8.30Uhr , wenn es noch angenehm kühl ist, noch wenige Rotsöckchen und Stöckchengeherchen unterwegs sind, die Rampentour_V2.0.
Hat die selbe Zeitdauer, ungefähr die selben Höhenmeter, aber ein paar schönere Trailelemente. 
Wer Lust hat und sich in der Lage fühlt, mitfahren zu können, kann sich ja melden. 
GBZ-Haltestelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> bis gleich


Naja das "gleich" hat sich ja noch ein bischen gezogen 
Das hat uns aber nicht davon abgehalten auf dem Bernstein den Sommer zu begrüßen 



iTom schrieb:


> Meinereiner fährt morgen früh 8.30Uhr , wenn es noch angenehm kühl ist, noch wenige Rotsöckchen und Stöckchengeherchen unterwegs sind, die Rampentour_V2.0.



Die sind eh alle im Freibad oder auf dem Karlsruher Stadtgeburtstag. Wir haben uns die ganze Zeit gefragt wo die Leute sind die sonst Bernstein und Mahlberg belagern. Nachdem ich auf der Rückfahrt das Ettlinger Freibad und jetzt die Karlsruher Innenstadt gesehen hab weis ichs


----------



## iTom (21. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Naja das "gleich" hat sich ja noch ein bischen gezogen
> Das hat uns aber nicht davon abgehalten auf dem Bernstein den Sommer zu begrüßen
> 
> Die sind eh alle im Freibad oder auf dem Karlsruher Stadtgeburtstag. Wir haben uns die ganze Zeit gefragt wo die Leute sind die sonst Bernstein und Mahlberg belagern. Nachdem ich auf der Rückfahrt das Ettlinger Freibad und jetzt die Karlsruher Innenstadt gesehen hab weis ichs



Auch noch ein weiterer Grund, warum ich morgens fahre. So kann ich mir mittags wenigstens noch einen kräftigen Sonnenbrand holen


----------



## matou (21. Juni 2008)

So....ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs - zwar nur Graf-Rhena-Weg nach BH und mal kurz zum Falkenstein hoch...war aber trotzdem scheeen und ging ohne Probleme 

35km, 400hm

Hab die Gelegenheit gleich mal genutzt um mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Bike zu machen und hab die DSLR eingesteckt...Trainingsbalast 





Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2008)

Super. Bis es ernst wird sind es ja noch fast zwei Monate, das wird schon wieder


----------



## wookie (21. Juni 2008)

@René: Schnuggeliges Bike! - Sind das die Mauern vom Kloster in Frauenalb?


----------



## matou (21. Juni 2008)

> Super. Bis es ernst wird sind es ja noch fast zwei Monate, das wird schon wieder



Klar doch, auf Kondition fahren kann ich ja wieder - solange ich die Schiene trage sind Trails halt tabu - ich werde es jetzt langsam wieder steigern. 

Die neuen Schuhe stehen auch schon bereit - es sind jetzt die hohen 5.10 geworden. Sag mal ist die Polsterung der Zunge mit der Zeit etwas dünner geworden bei Dir?



> @René: Schnuggeliges Bike! - Sind das die Mauern vom Kloster in Frauenalb?



Ja, wollte schon lange mal mit vernünftiger Kamera dort Fotos machen.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (21. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht entscheidet sich das Landei GEGEN eine Männertour und für ne Pussytour



Ich bins halt gewohnt mich vor Andi zu blamieren .


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juni 2008)

Süper unser Matou ist auf dem Weg der Besserung Freut mich


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Ich bins halt gewohnt mich vor Andi zu blamieren .



Achba Jürgenisch mach Disch FittMorgen *11.30* Bei mir Abfahrt


----------



## iTom (21. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Achba Jürgenisch mach Disch FittMorgen *11.30* Bei mir Abfahrt



Da bin ich mit meiner Runde durch und fange dann schon mal das Kochen an um mich dann nach dem genüsslichen Essen etwas an den Baggersee begeben kann

Frohes Schwitzen bei 34°C...


----------



## Landei-Forst (21. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit meiner Runde durch und fange dann schon mal das Kochen an um mich dann nach dem genüsslichen Essen etwas an den Baggersee begeben kann
> 
> Frohes Schwitzen bei 34°C...



Dafür leg ich *jetzt* gleich noch mal was auf den Grill und widme mich dem nächsten Tannenzäpfle .


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Die neuen Schuhe stehen auch schon bereit - es sind jetzt die hohen 5.10 geworden. Sag mal ist die Polsterung der Zunge mit der Zeit etwas dünner geworden bei Dir?



Ich glaub die hat sich ein bischen platt gedrückt. Am Anfang hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die sehr dick ist und auf den Fuß drückt aber jetzt merke ich davon nichts mehr wenn ich sie nicht gerade zu stramm schnüre.
Ich werd wohl demnächst meine erste Bestellung bei CRC machen. Da bekomm ich das HopeProII+DT5.1 Vorderrad für 120, bei Bike-Components kostet es 163. Wenn man den Versand mit einrechnet ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß aber immernoch ~30  Für einen kompletten LRS reicht im Moment das Geld einfach nicht, der Urlaub will ja auch noch bezahlt werden


----------



## iTom (21. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Dafür leg ich *jetzt* gleich noch mal was auf den Grill und widme mich dem nächsten Tannenzäpfle .



und? Ich habe ein alkoholfreies Erdinger Weißbier abgezerrt. Schmeckt auch gut und hat auch schon pre-Iso-tonisch gewirkt Also prophylaktisch mal, für morgen früh


----------



## Landei-Forst (21. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> und? Ich habe ein alkoholfreies Erdinger Weißbier abgezerrt. Schmeckt auch gut und hat auch schon pre-Iso-tonisch gewirkt Also prophylaktisch mal, für morgen früh



Alkoholfreies Bier? Lass mich raten, Ballettänzer? Wehrdienstverweigerer oder einfach nur Pussy?


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl demnächst meine erste Bestellung bei CRC machen. Da bekomm ich das HopeProII+DT5.1 Vorderrad für 120, bei Bike-Components kostet es 163. Wenn man den Versand mit einrechnet ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß aber immernoch ~30


Wenn du noch ein paar Handschuhe (oder sonstwas) für 20 bestellst kommst du über die magische 140 (100Pfund) Grenze und der Versand ist kostenlos!

Ich warte schon eine ganze Weile, bis diese schicke Hose endlich wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## rossi-v (22. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Achba Jürgenisch mach Disch FittMorgen *11.30* Bei mir Abfahrt


*
Bin dabei!!

Andi schickst du mir den Treffpunkt per PN?

rossi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2008)

@Don
Danke für den Tipp

@Rossi
Ich hab schon befürchtet du wärst am Wurstberg verschollen. Und, hast du den Trail of holy bratwurst gefunden?


----------



## wookie (22. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Wehrdienstverweigerer ... Pussy


Einspruch! - Die Bundeswehr bringt doch nichts als alkoholisierte Pussies hervor! Im vergleich dazu haben Zivies noch richtig was zu schaffen und werden abgehärtet.


----------



## rossi-v (22. Juni 2008)

@andi

danke bis gleich

@eike

nicht wirklich
hauptsächlich Schotter

aber der Quellenpfad bei BH ist sehr schön.

rossi


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> @andi
> 
> danke bis gleich
> 
> ...



Aber nur lockeres Senjorentempo....weil heißund alt


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2008)

@rossi
Jetzt aber los sonst kommst du wieder zu spät


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @rossi
> Jetzt aber los sonst kommst du wieder zu spät



Oh hat er auch das Peruanerproblem


----------



## Landei-Forst (22. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Aber nur lockeres Senjorentempo....weil heißund alt



Also dass ich alt bin weiß ich ja selbst. Aber dass du mich heiß findest macht mir jetzt doch Sorgen.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Also dass ich alt bin weiß ich ja selbst. Aber dass du mich heiß findest macht mir jetzt doch Sorgen.



Ach JürgenDas Bärtchen machts..... achso aufpassen wir haben *eine Umleitung im Ort* und nimm Dein GPS mit wenn Du die Tour abgespeichert hast, fals ich mich verfahre.....


----------



## speedygonzales (22. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Oh hat er auch das Peruanerproblem



ach guten morgen!.. huch, oh so spät schon, schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Aber nur lockeres Senjorentempo....weil heißund alt



Euch als heiß zu bezeichnen ... sind Frauen zur Bestätigung da? Keine ?


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Alkoholfreies Bier? Lass mich raten, Ballettänzer? Wehrdienstverweigerer oder einfach nur Pussy?



Hä? Nix von dem, aber Alkohol räumt zu sehr auf im Schädelraum Den kleinen Rest in mir, möchte ich noch erhalten. Hat bestimmt noch einen prähistorischen Wert


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Euch als heiß zu bezeichnen ... sind Frauen zur Bestätigung da? Keine ?



Nicht die Typen, die Bremsen laufen heiß. Pussies bremsen auch den Berg rauf


----------



## speedygonzales (22. Juni 2008)

so Männer Wüsten Überquerung Trainingsrunde! keine Warmduscher Früh aufsteher alte Männer Runde! 

in genau 45 Min Treffpunkt GBZ!


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so Männer Wüsten Überquerung Trainingsrunde! keine Warmduscher Früh aufsteher alte Männer Runde!
> 
> in genau 45 Min Treffpunkt GBZ!



Ha Ha Ha. 

Die best Zeit, die wirklich guten Trails am Eichelberg, Michaelsberg, etc. zu genießen ist immernoch morgens, wenn noch kein Fußvolk unterwegs ist und noch keine Stechmücken. Hatte ich wahrscheinlich auch schon mal irgendwann erwähnt
Gut, mit den Stechmücken habe ich seltenst Probleme, die kriegen mich ja nicht
So richtig zügig und zackig kann man nur morgens fahrn. Nachmittags ist dann die Rollatoren-Gang unterwegs und stehen dann mitten im Weg...

Hier aber für die Seniorenblumenrunde noch etwas fürs Gemüt:


----------



## Landei-Forst (22. Juni 2008)

So, die Senioren sind auch von ihrer Runde zurück. Schön war's und es hat kein Technikdesaster gegeben.

Übrigens, in einer unabhängigen Studie (1) wurde nachgewiesen, dass rauchen vor und während der Tour sich bei 100 % der Testpersonen positiv auf die Kondition ausgewirkt hat.

(1):  (ein Teilnehmer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> (1):  (ein Teilnehmer)



Du?


----------



## Landei-Forst (22. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du?



Klar, ich such mir jetzt einen Sponsor und werde Profi Rauchsportler.


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Klar, ich such mir jetzt einen Sponsor und werde Profi Rauchsportler.



Ist ja klar, dass sich das nicht auf die Kondition auswirkt, wenn Du Lord Ultra reinziehst
Vielleicht ist das aber der geeignete Sponsor.


----------



## rossi-v (22. Juni 2008)

Schöne Tour in Bruchsaler Umgebung war es!!
Einige knackige Anstiege im unwegsamen Gelände waren auch dabei - also von wegen "Pussy"-Tour!
*39,24 km, 678 hm*

@Tour Bernstein Mahlerberg von gestern
*BILDER*







@eike
hah - ich war Punkt 11:30 vor Ort !!


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Tour Bernstein Mahlerberg von gestern
> *BILDER*
> ...



Das Objektiv solltest Du mal sauber machen, es gibt dort in einigen Bildern, im oberen Drittel am rechten Bildrand einen großen dunklen Flecken.


----------



## rossi-v (22. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das Objektiv solltest Du mal sauber machen, es gibt dort in einigen Bildern, im oberen Drittel am rechten Bildrand einen großen dunklen Flecken.


Ja, ich habe es aber trotz putzen nicht weg bekommen 

rossi


----------



## Landei-Forst (22. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe es aber trotz putzen nicht weg bekommen
> 
> rossi



Der Fleck ist bei unterschiedlicher Brennweite immer an der gleichen Stelle. Also ist der Fleck nicht auf dem Objektiv sondern auf dem Sensor. -> Bastelstunde oder Canon Service.

Schicke mir deine E-Mail Adresse mal per PM. Dann kann ich dir die Tour schicken die wir heute eigentlich fahren wollten wenn unser Guide nicht versagt hätte.


----------



## Curtado (22. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir die Tour schicken die wir heute eigentlich fahren wollten wenn unser Guide nicht versagt hätte.


Wie hat Andi den Weg nicht mehr gefunden??? Er wird halt langsam alt!!


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Der Fleck ist bei unterschiedlicher Brennweite immer an der gleichen Stelle. Also ist der Fleck nicht auf dem Objektiv sondern auf dem Sensor. -> Bastelstunde oder Canon Service.
> 
> Schicke mir deine E-Mail Adresse mal per PM. Dann kann ich dir die Tour schicken die wir heute eigentlich fahren wollten wenn unser Guide nicht versagt hätte.



Ich hatte es angeboten, um 8.30Uhr GBZ-Haltestelle....

Falls es am nächsten WE Sonntags nicht pieselt, könnte ich meine Runde anbieten. Natürlich nicht mein übliches Tempo, so wie halt gewünscht eben. 
Unter der Voraussetzung dass meine Regierung nichts dagegen hat
Es gibt auch Chickenways, falls die richtig hübschen Trails zu steil sein sollten. 
1000HM sollten aber drin sein.


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Wie hat Andi den Weg nicht mehr gefunden??? Er wird halt langsam alt!!



Hier gibt es das passende Gegenmittel:
Erinnerungsvermögensteigerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier gibt es das passende Gegenmittel:
> Erinnerungsvermögensteigerung



*Weniger Alkohol*Tja hab mich verdaddeltim Buschaber hat trotzden Spass gemacht


----------



## MTBDave (23. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls es am nächsten WE Sonntags nicht pieselt, könnte ich meine Runde anbieten.



Und die wäre? Samstag hätt ich zeit...


----------



## rossi-v (23. Juni 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Der Fleck ist bei unterschiedlicher Brennweite immer an der gleichen Stelle. Also ist der Fleck nicht auf dem Objektiv sondern auf dem Sensor. -> Bastelstunde oder Canon Service...



hi, ich habe der Kamera einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Tisch gegeben, der Fleck ist weg.


----------



## iTom (23. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Und die wäre? Samstag hätt ich zeit...




Geht nicht am Samstag, bin schon für Nichtfahrradtechnisches verplant
Deshalb Sonntag voraussichtlich, meine "Rampentour" (vgl. im Fotoalbum unter Profile).

Gut erholt? Hat der Link funktioniert mit den Bildern vom F-Weg? Sollte eigentlich. Wenn Du fertig bist, sag kurz bescheid.


----------



## iTom (23. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> hi, ich habe der Kamera einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Tisch gegeben, der Fleck ist weg.



Hatte bestimmt irgend eine Fliege auf den CCD-Sensor geschissen gehabt. Jetzt sind die Brocken heruntergebröselt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Deshalb Sonntag voraussichtlich, meine "Rampentour"



Sonntag wieviel Uhr? Falls Du etwas Zeit mitbringst, fahr ich vielleicht mit.


----------



## iTom (23. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sonntag wieviel Uhr? Falls Du etwas Zeit mitbringst, fahr ich vielleicht mit.



Wann wäre denn eine gute Zeit? Nachmittags wird es recht warm...
9.30Uhr oder 10Uhr vielleicht?


----------



## MTBDave (23. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, shit - ich müsste mir was für Samstag suchen... Sonntag schlecht bei mir.

Hab mir die Fotos noch garnicht angeschaut  Bin zur Zeit ziemlich eingespannt mit neuem Job & Co...


----------



## Eike. (23. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hmmm, shit - ich müsste mir was für Samstag suchen... Sonntag schlecht bei mir.



Ich könnte die Mittelweg-Westweg-Tour von Bad Herrenalb nach Forbach und zurück anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (23. Juni 2008)

Hört sich gut an  

Ich sag aber nochmal fest zu wenn ich genau bescheid weiß. Aktuell klnnte ich zu 80%... ....werde mich zur Tour am spätestens am Donnerstag nochmal melden.


----------



## rossi-v (23. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich könnte die Mittelweg-Westweg-Tour von Bad Herrenalb nach Forbach und zurück anbieten.



Klingt interessant! Wenn ich Zeit hab wäre ich dabei.

BH -> Teufelmühle vermutlich und dann?


----------



## Eike. (24. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Klingt interessant! Wenn ich Zeit hab wäre ich dabei.
> 
> BH -> Teufelmühle vermutlich und dann?


Hohlohturm -> Prinzenhütte -> Mittelwegtrail -> ToterMann -> Prinzenhütte -> Latschigfelsen -> Westwegtrail -> Forbach -> Hohlohturm -> Weithäusleplatz -> Grafensteig - BH

Uff, ich hab grad nochmal in meiner Tourdatenbank nachgeschaut. Allein bis Forbach sind es schon 900hm, wieder zurück nach BH kommt nochmal etwa das gleiche dazu. Das wird in dieser Form also eine stramme 60km/1800hm Tour, man könnte aber auch in Forbach Schluss machen und mit der S-Bahn zurückfahren, so hab ich es bisher immer gemacht.


----------



## MTBDave (24. Juni 2008)

S Bahn zurück passt - 60-1800 is mir ehrlichgesagt etwas zu heftig


----------



## Eike. (24. Juni 2008)

HÃ¤tt ich jetzt auch gesagt, wollte aber nicht als Weichei dastehen  Das wÃ¤r auch von der Zeit her heftig geworden. Die KVV Tageskarte kostet fÃ¼r 5 Personen grad mal 13â¬ und Sprit spart man ja auch


----------



## iTom (24. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn eine gute Zeit? Nachmittags wird es recht warm...
> 9.30Uhr oder 10Uhr vielleicht?



so ca. 4-5 Technikelemente sind enthalten. Sind zwar kurz, aber nicht weniger schön Bei einem Techniktrail muß ich allerdings vorher nachschauen, ob nicht schon wieder Hobbywaldpolizisten am Werk waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> so ca. 4-5 Technikelemente sind enthalten. Sind zwar kurz, aber nicht weniger schön Bei einem Techniktrail muß ich allerdings vorher nachschauen, ob nicht schon wieder Hobbywaldpolizisten am Werk waren.



As early as possible. Ich frag mal den Sheriff. Morgen bekommst Du ne PM.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Juni 2008)

*erste gemeinsame brasilianische Trikotausfahrt
*
Da inzwischen alle ihre Brsilianertrikots haben sollten, dachte ich wäre es an der Zeit eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu machen. Sieht bestimmt lustig aus an die 20 Brasilianer durch den Wald fahren zu sehen.

Ich hatte da an eine einfache und für alle fahrbare Tour gedacht mit abschließendem Eisessen in Ettlingen beim Pierod.

Von der Tour her Start in Ettlingen am Albgaubad, dann den dortigen Hausberg zur Ettlinger Linie hoch und weiter über den Toter-Mann-Steintrail und den alten Graf-Rhena-Weg zurück nach Ettlingen um dort ein leckeres Spaghettieis zu essen. Von der Strecke her für alles fahrbar und bissle Trails gibts auch. Die Karlsruher können sich ja auch schon in KA treffen und von dort gemeinsam aus starten.

Ich hatte da an das WE vom 5./6.7. gedacht! Uhrzeit und Tag (Samstag/Sonntag) lässt sich ja noch klären.

Wer hätte denn Interesse/Zeit??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ...Graf-Rhena-Weg ...



hab ich mich da nicht mal verfahren


----------



## iTom (25. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *erste gemeinsame brasilianische Trikotausfahrt
> *
> ...
> Ich hatte da an das WE vom 5./6.7. gedacht! Uhrzeit und Tag (Samstag/Sonntag) lässt sich ja noch klären.
> ...



Interesse schon, Zeit wird sich noch zeigen. Kann ich erst nächste Woche mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich hatte da an das WE vom 5./6.7. gedacht! Uhrzeit und Tag (Samstag/Sonntag) lässt sich ja noch klären.
> 
> Wer hätte denn Interesse/Zeit??



Passt. Für alle die etwas mehr (Trails) wollen biete ich als Treffpunkt Karlsruhe HBF oder Hedwigsquelle mit Anfahrt über den Wattkopf und Brombeertrail an.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Da inzwischen alle ihre Brsilianertrikots haben sollten,



Hab meins noch nicht - dachte das bekommt man geliefert, wenn man krank geschrieben zuhause hockt ...

Bis zur Trikottour sollte ich wieder radln können und wäre dann dabei!


----------



## matou (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ist heute zufällig jemand auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs? Ich will gegen  nach der Physio - so gegen 19:00/19:30 - noch eine kleine (gemütliche)  Runde über den Wattkopf drehen.

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *erste gemeinsame brasilianische Trikotausfahrt
> *



Mal schauen..wie´s Zeitlich passt


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist heute zufÃ¤llig jemand auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs? Ich will gegen  nach der Physio - so gegen 19:00/19:30 - noch eine kleine (gemÃ¼tliche)  Runde Ã¼ber den Wattkopf drehen.
> 
> Gruss RenÃ©



19:30 an der Quelle? Dann fahr ich einfach frÃ¼her schon los, dreh meine Standardrunde (trails gehen bei dir ja wahrscheinlich noch nicht wirklich oder?) und treff dich dann an der Quelle. Falls sich zeitlich was verschiebt, ich nehms Handy mit.


Ups schon wieder eine neue Seite. Hier mal die Zusammenfassung der noch aktuellen Themen:

FÃ¼r Samstag ist eine Trailtour von Bad Herrenalb nach Forbach geplant. An- und Abreise mit der Bahn ab Karlsruhe (5er Ticket kostet 13â¬). Erweiterungsvorschlag von mir: Ab Forbach noch Richtung Stausee zur Wegscheide und Ã¼ber den letztes mal gefundenen Trail runter. Macht dann insgesamt etwa 1300hm
Felix hat fÃ¼r das erste Juliwochenende eine gemeinsame Brasilianer-Trikot-Ausfahrt ab Ettlingen vorgeschlagen


----------



## MTBDave (26. Juni 2008)

Treffpunkt 10:45 am Bahnhof? Würd bei mir optimal passen 

Was kalkulierst du Zeitmäßig ein für Samstag. Hab Hund zuhause und muss schauen das die kleine nicht zu lange alleine bleibt. Es muss sich desw. auch nciht alles nach mir richten, ich kann auch abkürzen - da hab ich kein Problem mit. War ohnehin seit der Tour am 12.06 nicht mehr auf dem MTB und weiß nicht wie lange ich durchhalte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (26. Juni 2008)

> 19:30 an der Quelle? Dann fahr ich einfach früher schon los, dreh meine Standardrunde (trails gehen bei dir ja wahrscheinlich noch nicht wirklich oder?) und treff dich dann an der Quelle. Falls sich zeitlich was verschiebt, ich nehms Handy mit.



Bis gleich


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> FÃ¼r Samstag ist eine Trailtour von Bad Herrenalb nach Forbach geplant. An- und Abreise mit der Bahn ab Karlsruhe (5er Ticket kostet 13â¬). Erweiterungsvorschlag von mir: Ab Forbach noch Richtung Stausee zur Wegscheide und Ã¼ber den letztes mal gefundenen Trail runter. Macht dann insgesamt etwa 1300hm
> Felix hat fÃ¼r das erste Juliwochenende eine gemeinsame Brasilianer-Trikot-Ausfahrt ab Ettlingen vorgeschlagen



Herr SchriftfÃ¼hrer Sie haben was vergessen:


Sonntag TomÂ´s Rampen Tour "quÃ¤l dich Du sau" im Brasilianer Revier Uhrzeit: unchristlich


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2008)

HÜSTEL HÜSTEL ÄHHHM also am *Sonntag *werde ich und Curtado eine Runde drehen....Uhrzeit(geb ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt) noch in der Schwebe...
Ein paar ganz neue Trails zum testen(durfte die Dinger heute mal fahren)....Wer also Lust und Laune hat Heidelsheim unsicher zu machen .......


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 10:45 am Bahnhof? Würd bei mir optimal passen
> 
> Was kalkulierst du Zeitmäßig ein für Samstag. Hab Hund zuhause und muss schauen das die kleine nicht zu lange alleine bleibt. Es muss sich desw. auch nciht alles nach mir richten, ich kann auch abkürzen - da hab ich kein Problem mit. War ohnehin seit der Tour am 12.06 nicht mehr auf dem MTB und weiß nicht wie lange ich durchhalte^^



Die Bahn fährt um 10:17 bzw 11:17 das passt also schon. Zur Dauer: Wir haben das letzte mal 5h gebraucht aber da waren auch ein paar langsamere dabei und wir haben sehr viele Pausen gemacht. Wenn man zügig fährt und die Pausen reduziert (je 10 min an Teufelsmühle, Toter Mann und Latschigfelsen) ist man ohne Hetze in 3,5h in Forbach. Für die Erweiterung auf der anderen Talseite würden nochmal etwa 1,5h dazu kommen. Das ganze natürlich plus An- und Abfahrt und ggf. Wartezeit in Forbach.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...aber da waren auch ein paar langsamere dabei und wir haben sehr viele Pausen gemacht...



Conny, er meint sicher Dich.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Conny, er meint sicher Dich.



Ne das war eine andere Tour, nich die Blaubeerjagd.


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2008)

Wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit morgen?


----------



## kermit* (27. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne das war eine andere Tour, nich die Blaubeerjagd.


Aha, bei der Blaubeerjagd war ich also der Bremsklotz?!
Frechheit!!
Ich sehs kommen: Bald muss ich wohl mal wieder bei einer längeren Tour mitfahren und euch (Dirk!) zeigen, wo der Bartl den Moscht holt!


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2008)

Äh ne, also das war doch ganz anders .... ach vergiss es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> HÜSTEL HÜSTEL ÄHHHM also am *Sonntag *werde ich und Curtado eine Runde drehen....Uhrzeit(geb ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt) noch in der Schwebe...
> Ein paar ganz neue Trails zum testen(durfte die Dinger heute mal fahren)....Wer also Lust und Laune hat Heidelsheim unsicher zu machen .......



Steht die Uhrzeit schon fest? Vielleicht kann ich nach den morgendlichen "1000Hm" zu Euch dazustoßen, od. evtl. kombinieren.


----------



## iTom (27. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Herr Schriftführer Sie haben was vergessen:
> 
> 
> Sonntag Tom´s Rampen Tour "quäl dich Du sau" im Brasilianer Revier Uhrzeit: unchristlich



Ist immerhin schon mal 9.30Uhr-10Uhr im Gespräch...


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist immerhin schon mal 9.30Uhr-10Uhr im Gespräch...




Hi, wenn Du bergab auf mich wartest ( ist aber schon sehr viel besser geworden ;-) ) 
wäre ich um 10.00 H am Sonntag dabei 
Grüße Pat


----------



## iTom (27. Juni 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn Du bergab auf mich wartest ( ist aber schon sehr viel besser geworden ;-) )
> wäre ich um 10.00 H am Sonntag dabei
> Grüße Pat



Ich muß mich korrigieren, um 9Uhr war Treffpunkt an d. GBZ-Haltestelle!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich muß mich korrigieren, um 9Uhr war Treffpunkt an d. GBZ-Haltestelle!



Handheb.


----------



## MTBDave (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

kann dieses WE leider nicht, sorry...

Gruß Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Juni 2008)

Aha, soso. Ist jetzt überhaupt noch jemand bei der Herrenalb-Westweg-Tour dabei? Sonst sag ich die ab und mach was anderes


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Steht die Uhrzeit schon fest? Vielleicht kann ich nach den morgendlichen "1000Hm" zu Euch dazustoßen, od. evtl. kombinieren.



NÖ wird aber noch.....dazustoßen wird wohl nicht Tom...nicht mal in der nähe vom Eichelberg....


----------



## iTom (28. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Handheb.



Bist dabei Guuut


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> um 9Uhr war Treffpunkt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *erste gemeinsame brasilianische Trikotausfahrt
> *
> Da inzwischen alle ihre Brsilianertrikots haben sollten, dachte ich wäre es an der Zeit eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu machen. Sieht bestimmt lustig aus an die 20 Brasilianer durch den Wald fahren zu sehen.
> 
> ...



O.g. Tour findet am Sonntag den 6.7. statt. Abfahrt in Ettlingen um 10 Uhr. Ganz lockere Runde mit möglichst vielen Teilnehmern im Brasilianer Trikot. Eike bietet bei der Startzeit wohl eher im Anschluß  eine Extratour über den Wattkopf an.
*
Der Übersicht halber bitte im LMB anmelden!!!*


----------



## Eike. (28. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Eike bietet bei der Startzeit wohl eher im Anschluß  eine Extratour über den Wattkopf an.



Ach auf die halbe Stunde kommts auch net mehr an  Also wer vorher noch über den Wattkopf und Brombeer- oder Bismarktrail will ist um 9:30 (pünktlich!) an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> O.g. Tour findet am Sonntag den 6.7. statt. Abfahrt in Ettlingen um 10 Uhr. Ganz lockere Runde mit möglichst vielen Teilnehmern im Brasilianer Trikot. Eike bietet bei der Startzeit wohl eher im Anschluß  eine Extratour über den Wattkopf an.
> *
> Der Übersicht halber bitte im LMB anmelden!!!*



Warum nicht am SAMSTAG den 5.7 ????????


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juni 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Warum nicht am SAMSTAG den 5.7 ????????


Darum !! Hast Du So keine Zeit?? Bring die Frau mit, dann gibts kein Streß !!


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Darum !! Hast Du So keine Zeit?? Bring die Frau mit, dann gibts kein Streß !!



Darum gehts nicht Herr Kollege! Samstag wäre mir einfach lieber !
Kannst Du Samtags nicht oder gibts sonnst Stress ? ;-)


----------



## Landei-Forst (28. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bring die Frau mit, dann gibts kein Streß !!



Aber nur wenn sich alle anständig benehmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (28. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich muß mich korrigieren, um 9Uhr war Treffpunkt an d. GBZ-Haltestelle!



OK dann halt 9 H 
Bis dann


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juni 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Darum gehts nicht Herr Kollege! Samstag wäre mir einfach lieber !
> Kannst Du Samtags nicht oder gibts sonnst Stress ? ;-)


Du bist mir ja ein Spezialist, ich gebe vor 3 Tagen eine Auswahl für Sa o. So , sagst nichts dazu und dann meckern  !!!
Du schaffst das auf Sonntag, wo ein Wille.......


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Darum !! Hast Du So keine Zeit?? Bring die Frau mit, dann gibts kein Streß !!



was man so immer wieder zwischen den Zeilen liest,  scheint wohl die brasilianische Truppe ziemlich unterdrückt zu sein..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jungs, Irgendwas macht ihr falsch *duckundweg*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> was man so immer wieder zwischen den Zeilen liest,  scheint wohl die brasilianische Truppe ziemlich unterdrückt zu sein..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du denn überhaupt eine Zuhause??? *3xduckundweg*


----------



## rossi-v (28. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> HÜSTEL HÜSTEL ÄHHHM also am *Sonntag *werde ich und Curtado eine Runde drehen....Uhrzeit(geb ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt) noch in der Schwebe...
> Ein paar ganz neue Trails zum testen(durfte die Dinger heute mal fahren)....Wer also Lust und Laune hat Heidelsheim unsicher zu machen .......




bin dabei, du musst bloss noch die Zeit nennen.

rossi


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hast Du denn überhaupt eine Zuhause??? *3xduckundweg*



eine? zwei! eine Vierbeiner und eine Zweibeiner


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> was man so immer wieder zwischen den Zeilen liest,  scheint wohl die brasilianische Truppe ziemlich unterdrückt zu sein..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NAJA Irgendwie muss ich das erste mal Speedy recht geben*duck und nicht weg*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juni 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> OK dann halt 9 H
> Bis dann


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2008)

War heute mal als Trailscout unterwegs....und hab da was mit Hilfe von G aus N gefunden habe





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Ein netter alter Trail ......aber super zum fahren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> War heute mal als Trailscout unterwegs....und hab da was mit Hilfe von G aus N gefunden habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WO IST DAS ?!?!?!?*


----------



## andi1969 (29. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> *WO IST DAS ?!?!?!?*



Sag ich Dir nicht wenn Du fahren willst alles weitere per *PM* !!!! Es gibts zuviel Ohren....


----------



## wookie (29. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


>



Andi, was für scheiben sind das den !?
vergesse  nicht das branding neben der windcutter


----------



## andi1969 (29. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Andi, was für scheiben sind das den !?
> vergesse  nicht das branding neben der windcutter


 

Deore 203 mm Scheiben zum bergunterkommenegal wie die halten!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Deore 203 mm Scheiben zum bergunterkommenegal wie die halten!



203er wofür zum Teufel brauchst Du 203er???? Oder bist Du nun auch zu den Playmos übergelaufen   ???

Stehst Du auf Udo???


----------



## andi1969 (29. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> 203er wofür zum Teufel brauchst Du 203er???? Oder bist Du nun auch zu den Playmos übergelaufen   ???
> 
> Stehst Du auf Udo???



Nö ich bin doch sowas wie ne Hybrid Pussyund zum Trailsurfen ist die alte Rocky echt noch Topp.... wie gesagt die Teile bremsen

Nö nur auf die neue LP von Ihm( na endlich hat es jemand bemerkt....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö ich bin doch sowas wie ne Hybrid Pussyund zum Trailsurfen ist die alte Rocky echt noch Topp.... wie gesagt die Teile bremsen
> 
> Nö nur auf die neue LP von Ihm


Das Zitat in Deiner Signatur kommt mir bekannt vor !!!


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


>



Fazit des Tages:

nach einer Wahnsinns Aufholjagd vom GBZ Bergauf und ohne Aufwärmung, die Pioniere aufgeholt (müsst ihr immer so Pünktlich losfahren?) 

Toms Touren übersteht keiner ohne Kratzer und Brennnesselbeulen  

Speedy als einziger die Tausender heute geknackt 

Tom´s wegen sind unergründlich "Dirk: ahem wo ist da ein weg?"  

Mythbusters: Theorie wiederlegt, mittags treffe ich weniger Wanderer auf den Trails gell 

lustig war´s trotz nur 4 Stunden Schlaf..


----------



## iTom (29. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Fazit des Tages:
> 
> nach einer Wahnsinns Aufholjagd vom GBZ Bergauf und ohne Aufwärmung, die Pioniere aufgeholt (müsst ihr immer so Pünktlich losfahren?)


Wir sind auch ein bischen verspätet losgefahren.



> Toms Touren übersteht keiner ohne Kratzer und Brennnesselbeulen


Hab mir auch Welche zugelegt Ich bin irgendwo an nem rausstehenden Ast entlanggestreift... Mir fehlt ein Stückchen Haut am Oberarm... Hat dies zufällig jemand irgendwo hängen sehen

Ich rätsele immer noch, warum Ihr (Du und Patrick) Euch freiwillig in die Brennesseln gesetzt habt



> Speedy als einziger die Tausender heute geknackt
> 
> Tom´s wegen sind unergründlich "Dirk: ahem wo ist da ein weg?"



Die Wege sind leider schneller zugewachsen als ich erhofft hatte. Heißt also wir müssen diese Wege öfters fahren, dann ist das so eine Art Trail-Pflege...



> Mythbusters: Theorie wiederlegt, mittags treffe ich weniger Wanderer auf den Trails gell



Früher losfahren ist auch nicht schlecht, dann wird man nicht so zerfressen von den Stechmücken...



> lustig war´s trotz nur 4 Stunden Schlaf..




Die Augenringe habe wir nicht erkennen können, da Deine Brille recht dunkel war.

Für die Rampentour_V2.0 wäre es besser, wenn wir beim nächsten mal etwas mehr Zeit ansetzen, damit wir diese auch durchfahren können. Und noch 2 weitere Technikstücke mitnehmen können von 5.


----------



## rossi-v (29. Juni 2008)

Wir, andi, curtado & ich hatten heute auch eine schöne Tour gemacht.

28 km, 526 hm




Bilder

rossi


----------



## kermit* (30. Juni 2008)

Irgendwer Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf heute Abend? 
So gegen halb 8?


----------



## Eike. (30. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Irgendwer Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf heute Abend?
> So gegen halb 8?



Da simma dabei das is prihimaaaaa  Ohne euch würd ich meinen faulen Knackarsch ja gar nicht hochbekommen  19:30 an der Quelle? Ich hab um 19 Uhr noch einen Termin bei Ebay.


----------



## matou (1. Juli 2008)

Wie siehts denn heute bei Euch aus? Jemand Lust ca 19:30 auf eine Wattkopfrunde - ich will mal den Serpentinentrail probieren. Gestern hatte ich Bernstein und Spitzwasentrail getestet - ging ohne Probleme 

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (1. Juli 2008)

Ihr macht mich fertig. Ein bischen Motivation ist ja gut, aber dass ihr euch jetzt abwechselt um mich jeden Abend aufs Bike zu holen ist fies 
Ach was wenn man zu zweit ist gibt der innere Schweinehund schneller auf also was solls. Fährst du von daheim oder von Karlsruhe? Dann können wir zusammen fahren. Ist ja albern, dass sich jedesmal jeder alleine abhetzt weil er denkt er wär zu spät


----------



## matou (1. Juli 2008)

super...ich starte von Waldbronn...diesmal muss ich mich nicht hetzten hab keine Termine .
Also, bis 19:30 an der Quelle...ein paar Min zur spät ist kein Thema


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich würde doch glatt mal wieder mit ne Runde drehen. Eike, wann und wo treffen wir uns in KA??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich würde doch glatt mal wieder mit ne Runde drehen. Eike, wann und wo treffen wir uns in KA??



Ich versuch immer 20 Minuten bevor ich an der Quelle sein will loszufahren. Wie du zum Kongresszentrum kommst weist du bestimmt oder? Ich würd vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 19:10 auf dem Platz vor dem Kongresshotel bei den Springbrunnen.


----------



## mw1774 (1. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> super...ich starte von Waldbronn...diesmal muss ich mich nicht hetzten hab keine Termine .
> Also, bis 19:30 an der Quelle...ein paar Min zur spät ist kein Thema



hey wann startest du in waldbronn? kannst mich ja abholen, ich wollt so gegen 18:30 schluss machen, dann kann man ja gemütlich zur quelle schwucken!


----------



## matou (1. Juli 2008)

Von wo startest du denn? Ich fahr in Etzenrot los - evtl kann man sich ja schon unten im Albtal - z.b. Bahnhof Busenbach treffen - so gegen 18:50?

Gruss René


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich versuch immer 20 Minuten bevor ich an der Quelle sein will loszufahren. Wie du zum Kongresszentrum kommst weist du bestimmt oder? Ich würd vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 19:10 auf dem Platz vor dem Kongresshotel bei den Springbrunnen.



Ist für mich ein Umweg, laß uns dann um 19:10 oder halt ein paar Minuten später 19:13  auf der Rückseite vom Hauptbahnhof treffen (Südportal), dann kann ich einfach die Alb entlang und muß nicht durch die Stadt!


----------



## mw1774 (1. Juli 2008)

ich starte nähe infohäuschen beim industriegebiet ermlisgrund, da könnte man dann "oben" bleiben und über die felder gleich zur quelle abfahren, bh busenbach geht auch, ist aber "unten" mit betontrail, mir egal, du darfst entscheiden...


----------



## matou (1. Juli 2008)

da oben bin ich noch nicht entlang gefahren - treffen wir uns gegen 18:50 am Infohäuschen (das ist das Häuschen Ecke Stuttgarter/Ettlinger Strasse?)


----------



## Eike. (1. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ist für mich ein Umweg, laß uns dann um 19:10 oder halt ein paar Minuten später 19:13  auf der Rückseite vom Hauptbahnhof treffen (Südportal), dann kann ich einfach die Alb entlang und muß nicht durch die Stadt!



Alles klar.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Juli 2008)

Mensch, was eine Betriebsamkeit zur später Stunde !! Also bis nachher, ich freu mich!!


----------



## mw1774 (1. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> da oben bin ich noch nicht entlang gefahren - treffen wir uns gegen 18:50 am Infohäuschen (das ist das Häuschen Ecke Stuttgarter/Ettlinger Strasse?)



ja, der höchste punkt von waldbronn.....
bis dann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerd (1. Juli 2008)

Trifft sich ja prima. 
Wollte heute auch auf den Bock - dann bis später an der Quelle!


----------



## matou (1. Juli 2008)

Ist ja mehr los als tw am WE 

Bis dann...


----------



## kermit* (1. Juli 2008)

Na wenn das so ist... bin ich auch dabei! 
Bis später


----------



## matou (2. Juli 2008)

Wie siehts denn heute aus? In Anbetracht der Gewitterankündigung will ich nur eine Runde über den Wattkopf drehen. 

Wieder jemand dabei?19:30 Hedwigsquelle?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (2. Juli 2008)

Bei mir klappts heute net.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn heute aus? In Anbetracht der Gewitterankündigung will ich nur eine Runde über den Wattkopf drehen.
> 
> Wieder jemand dabei?19:30 Hedwigsquelle?
> 
> Gruss René



Immer klappt das nicht !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. Juli 2008)

Felix, hast du dir mal die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag angeschaut? Vielleicht wärs besser die "Trikottour" auf Samstag vorzuverlegen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Felix, hast du dir mal die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag angeschaut? Vielleicht wärs besser die "Trikottour" auf Samstag vorzuverlegen.



ähhhh neee, wirds sooo schlimm??? Ich schau mal nach...


edit
Lt. meteomedia für Waldbronn nur ein bissle Regen:


----------



## Eike. (3. Juli 2008)

Naja Wetter.com und die Radiosender sagen für Sonntag reichlich Regen vorraus. Warten wir mal ab wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Naja Wetter.com und die Radiosender sagen für Sonntag reichlich Regen vorraus. Warten wir mal ab wie sich das entwickelt.


Können wir ja Morgen Nachmittag entscheiden. Ich könnte aus Samstag, gerne auch um 10 Uhr in Ettlingen!!


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Naja Wetter.com und die Radiosender sagen für Sonntag reichlich Regen vorraus. Warten wir mal ab wie sich das entwickelt.



Laut Wetterdienst solls am Sonntag wechselhaft werden.. nichts mit reichlich RegenWeiß ja nicht wo Du reinschaust/hörst....


----------



## Eike. (3. Juli 2008)

Na zum Beispiel wetter.com wetter.de und die Wettervorhersage im Radio und Fernsehen. Aber warten wir mal bis morgen ab, dann gibt es verlässlichere Vorhersagen. Grad nachdem so ein Regengebiet durchgezogen ist ändert das sich ja schnell


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juli 2008)

So liebe Jungs und Mädels, das Wetter soll wie Eike ja schon beschworen hat Sonntag wechselhaft werden mit  Regenrisiko. Lt. Kachelmann (siehe oben, wie soeben festgestellt aktualisiert sich die Graphik von selbst  ) Sollen wir die Tour auf Morgen/Samnstag 10 Uhr in Ettlingen verlegen?? Ich hätte gerne ein *kurzes Feedback von jedem der mitfahren möchte* und v.a. sich schon für die Tour eingetragen hat, damits nachher kein Gejammer gibt!!!  


@ Oskar
Die Chancen für Samstag stehen nicht schlecht, kommst Du dann mit??


----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch morgen. Würde dann wie schon gesagt um 9:30 an der Hedwigsquelle über den Wattkopf starten.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juli 2008)

Gut, fehlen nur noch rossi-v,andi1969 und mw1774 mit einer klaren Aussage!!


----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2008)

Von den restlichen 20 Trikotträgern mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (4. Juli 2008)

also bei uns würds auch am samstag gehen......


----------



## matou (4. Juli 2008)

> Von den restlichen 20 Trikotträgern mal ganz abgesehen.



...bin zwar kein Trikotträger , aber ich hatte das WE schon seit einiger Zeit fest verplant. Ich werd vielleicht So Abend wenn dass Wetter einigermaßen ist eine Runde über Bernstein - Mahlberg drehen.

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2008)

*NÖ* für Samstag..hab mir gerade die WETTERVORHERSAGE FÜR SONNTAG gegeben ....also nichts mit Regen im Raum Karlsruhe..erst gegen Nachmittag


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juli 2008)

*Gefahren wird wie geplant am Sonntag, 10 Uhr in Ettlingen!! * Achja und natürlich im Brasilianer Trikot!!! Wenn wir Pech haben gibts halt Wassereis *höhö*

@ Eike
die 20 anderen haben sich aber nicht zu Wort gemeldet, ging mir nur um die im LMB


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *Gefahren wird wie geplant am Sonntag, 10 Uhr in Ettlingen!! * Achja und natürlich im Brasilianer Trikot!!! Wenn wir Pech haben gibts halt Wassereis *höhö*
> 
> @ Eike
> die 20 anderen haben sich aber nicht zu Wort gemeldet, ging mir nur um die im LMB



 ......ist sowieso etwas komisch... nur 6 Fahrer ...*Hey Ihr verdam... Luschen,Schlappnasen,Ausredenheinis......* auf die Beine und antreten am Sonntag


----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2008)

Alla gut, die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag wird ja immer besser da klappt das schon. Also solange es nicht regnet um 9:30 an der Hedwigsquelle bzw. um 10 am Parkplatz vom Freibad. Als Ausreden werden akzeptiert:
- Hochzeit (nur die eigene!)
- Geburtstag von Familienmitgliedern höchstens 1. Grades ab 70 Jahre aufwärts
Alle anderen haben im Brasilianertrikot zu erscheinen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ......ist sowieso etwas komisch... nur 6 Fahrer ...*Hey Ihr verdam... Luschen,Schlappnasen,Ausredenheinis......* auf die Beine und antreten am Sonntag


----------



## rossi-v (4. Juli 2008)

okay passt sonntag


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juli 2008)

Geht heute irgendwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Geht heute irgendwas?



...Energieüberschuss leg Dir was weibliches zu


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Geht heute irgendwas?



Bei dem Wetter wollte ich schon raus aber geplant hab ich noch nix.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter wollte ich schon raus aber geplant hab ich noch nix.



...achtung es könnte regnen Eike, nicht das Du einen Tropfen Wasser abkriegst Sugarboy


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2008)

Nö für heute ist sonnenschein und angenehme Temperaturen angekündigt. Und am Sonntag hat sich der Regen wohl auch auf den Abend verzogen  Bei dem frühen Start sind wir ja eh Mittag wieder zu Hause


----------



## Landei-Forst (5. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...Energieüberschuss leg Dir was weibliches zu



Lieber hol ich mir freiwillig Kakerlaken in's Haus .

Wer Energieübschuss hat darf gern zum Rasenmähen bei mir vorbei kommen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Lieber hol ich mir freiwillig Kakerlaken in's Haus .
> 
> Wer Energieübschuss hat darf gern zum Rasenmähen bei mir vorbei kommen.



Ehhh Landei, warum hast Du Dir eigentlich einen ganz neuen Account zugelegt und nicht einfach Deinen Nick geändert, wäre leichter gewesen !!!!

*Kommen Morgen allen ernstes nur 6 Leute zur 1. Brasilianertrikotausfahrt   ??!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (5. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ehhh Landei, warum hast Du Dir eigentlich einen ganz neuen Account zugelegt und nicht einfach Deinen Nick geändert, wäre leichter gewesen !!!!



Weil der ehrenwerte Admin das Forum so eingerichtet hat, dass man den Nick nicht ändern kann.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Weil der ehrenwerte Admin das Forum so eingerichtet hat, dass man den Nick nicht ändern kann.


Dann wurde die Funktion wieder herausgenommen, schade ich hatte meinen nämlich zwischendurch geändert!
Die Pussy des Monats ist ja auch nicht mehr wirklich aktuell, ich dachte da kommt jeden Monat ne *NEUE*??!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Juli 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Weil der ehrenwerte Admin das Forum so eingerichtet hat, dass man den Nick nicht ändern kann.



Typisch User. Skilleffizite auf die Systemperformance schieben.


----------



## wookie (5. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *Kommen Morgen allen ernstes nur 6 Leute zur 1. Brasilianertrikotausfahrt   ??!!*



es gibt noch welche die heimlich kommen. 

Edit: Ohne Brasilianertrikot


----------



## mw1774 (5. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ehhh Landei, warum hast Du Dir eigentlich einen ganz neuen Account zugelegt und nicht einfach Deinen Nick geändert, wäre leichter gewesen !!!!
> 
> *Kommen Morgen allen ernstes nur 6 Leute zur 1. Brasilianertrikotausfahrt   ??!!*



...da kommen schon ein paar mehr...........
also 9:30 europabad geht klar felix!

grüße von der terrasse!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...da kommen schon ein paar mehr...........
> also 9:30 europabad geht klar felix!
> 
> grüße von der terrasse!



Stimmt, da hat doch jemand zig Trikot mehr bestellt !!! Wookie, ich bring einen Edding mit


----------



## wookie (5. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hat doch jemand zig Trikot mehr bestellt !!! Wookie, ich bring einen Edding mit



dh. ich muss oben ohne kommen? sonst muss ich ja mein altes wegschmeißen ^^


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hat doch jemand zig Trikot mehr bestellt !!! Wookie, ich bring einen Edding mit



...ich hab noch nen roten und nen grünen Eddingalso uns Wookie wird bunt


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2008)

Am Sonntag den *13. July *biete ich und Georg eine Runde Stromberg an...
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr bei mir am Haus und weiterfahrt ( mit Autos) nach Neibsheim( Leute mit Navi sollten Curtado wegen der Adresse anfragen)...dannach weiterfahrt zum Startpunkt !!!! Es erwartet Euch ca 35 km Mit mind. 70% Trails lecker zum biken alles im Bereich S0-S1 und ein paar Rampen zum klettern
Weitere Fragen per PM an mich.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2008)

Schade, bin an dem WE in Köln!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Schade, bin an dem WE in Köln!!



..ach felix wann bist Du denn mal nicht in Köln........trink en Kölsch auf Mich


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juli 2008)

okay ich bin 9:30 am Autoparkplatz bei der Hedwig

rossi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..ach felix wann bist Du denn mal nicht in Köln........trink en Kölsch auf Mich


werden bestimmt mehr  !!

Bis gleich....


----------



## specialist (6. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den *13. July *biete ich und Georg eine Runde Stromberg an...
> Treffpunkt 9 Uhr bei mir am Haus und weiterfahrt ( mit Autos) nach Neibsheim( Leute mit Navi sollten Curtado wegen der Adresse anfragen)...dannach weiterfahrt zum Startpunkt !!!! Es erwartet Euch ca 35 km Mit mind. 70% Trails lecker zum biken alles im Bereich S0-S1 und ein paar Rampen zum klettern
> Weitere Fragen per PM an mich.....


Könnte ich mich da mal unverbindlich mit einklinken? Wenn ja, würde ich direkt nach Neibsheim kommen.
Bei der Arbeit,
specialist


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2008)

Euch viel Spass heute. Wäre auch gerne mitgefahren, ich muß aber heute meinen "kulinarischen Singletrail" nutzen. Will heißen, dass Familientreffen angesagt ist und wieder gegessen wird, was das Zeug hält


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2008)

War ne nette kleine Tour mit leckerem Eis!!! 
Seid ihr noch alle trocken nach Hause gekommen??


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Seid ihr noch alle trocken nach Hause gekommen??



Ne, als wir auf dem Wattkopf waren hats richtig angefangen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne, als wir auf dem Wattkopf waren hats richtig angefangen.


Das hat man(n) von der Extrawurst


----------



## rossi-v (6. Juli 2008)

Hej, war ein gute Tour heute. Schön mal wieder alle zu sehen.

Am Wattkopf hat uns der Regen noch erwischt, aber der SMDH ist wieder frei.

*Bilder*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Wer will kann aus dem "Kaspertheater" noch ein animated gif machen & auf seinen Webspace stellen.

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. Juli 2008)




----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


>



geil!!!


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juli 2008)

So und nu das öffizielle Tourbild ( ohne Kasperteater)





[/URL]

Und unsere Neubrasilianerin...Tapfer auf den ersten Trails....





[/URL]


War superdolle viel gelacht usw...bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## mw1774 (6. Juli 2008)

*ich hab da noch drei trikots zu hause rumliegen, von sonem dirksays, jürgen und piccio negro, kennt die jemand?... können die fahrradfahrn?*


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


>



Was habt ihr denn für ein Eis gegessen? Oder war das Eis nachher?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> War superdolle viel gelacht usw...bis zum nächsten mal


Stimmt, da war doch was, gell Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2008)

Das war tatsächlich noch vor dem Eis  Danach wurde nur über seltsame, bisweilen unappetittliche Themen geredet 

Mal was anderes: Ich hab mir überlegt übernächstes Wochenende also 18-20.7 nach Freiburg zu fahren. Hätte da jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Anreise entweder mit der Bahn (günstig mit dem BaWü-Ticket) oder wenn sich jemand mit einem großen Auto findet halt gegen Fahrtkostenbeteiligung. Übernachten will ich auf dem Campingplatz Hirzberg. Wenn sich mehrere Leute melden kann ich vielleicht auch ein großes (6-8Mann) Zelt besorgen. René und Conny, wie schauts bei euch aus? Wäre eine gute Generalprobe


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *ich hab da noch drei trikots zu hause rumliegen, von sonem dirksays, jürgen und piccio negro, kennt die jemand?... können die fahrradfahrn?*



Nö. Aber Nationalmannschaftstrikots werden ja auch ohne Nachweis verkauft, oder?


----------



## matou (6. Juli 2008)

> René und Conny, wie schauts bei euch aus? Wäre eine gute Generalprobe



...hast du nicht was von abgetrennten Schalfkammern erzählt? 
Interesse ist schon da ich muss aber erstmal schauen ob es zeitmäßig passt...evtl wird es bei mir auch nur ein Tag bei mir.

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (7. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Ich hab mir überlegt übernächstes Wochenende also 18-20.7 nach Freiburg zu fahren. Hätte da jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Anreise entweder mit der Bahn (günstig mit dem BaWü-Ticket) oder wenn sich jemand mit einem großen Auto findet halt gegen Fahrtkostenbeteiligung. Übernachten will ich auf dem Campingplatz Hirzberg. Wenn sich mehrere Leute melden kann ich vielleicht auch ein großes (6-8Mann) Zelt besorgen. René und Conny, wie schauts bei euch aus? Wäre eine gute Generalprobe



Ich glaube, an dem Wochenende bekomme ich kein Freigang,weil:
1. Das Fest
2. Geburtstag
3. Erstes Wochenende nach Prüfungen wird die Regierung für sich beanspruchen...


----------



## FrankyM (7. Juli 2008)

Bin Karlsruher MTBr und bin über den Stromastenabfahrtsthread in dem Forum auf euch Brasilianer  gestoßen. Finde die Idee des gemeinsamen Bikens ausgezeichnet und würde Anschluß an eure Gruppe suchen.

Wollte am Mittwoch, nachdem ich eure letzte Wattkopfrunde verpasst habe, ein weiteres mal den Wattkopf, meinen kleinen Liebling um Kalrsruhe durchkreuzen. Vllt hat ja jemand Lust auf eine 2-3 Stundentour am Mittwoch abend um kurz nach 18 Uhr?

Gibts denn viele Karlsruher unter euch?

Gutes Wetter solls dann auch endlich wieder geben ,
Franky


----------



## matou (8. Juli 2008)

Hi Franky,
du bist uns herzlich willkommen!


@all
Wie ja schon angedeutet soll es Morgen wieder schönes Wetter geben. Wer hat denn Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde - mal ein paar andere Trails abfahren?

BH - Bernstein - Mahlberg - BH

Start(vorschlag): 18:30 Bahnhof BH

Naaa, jemand Lust?

Gruss René


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hi Franky,
> du bist uns herzlich willkommen!
> 
> 
> ...



@ Franky
Willkommen!! 


@ René
Feierabendrunde da hinten?? Wann wolltest Du dann wieder zurück in BH sein??


----------



## matou (8. Juli 2008)

> @ René
> Feierabendrunde da hinten?? Wann wolltest Du dann wieder zurück in BH sein??



Naja, man sollte seinen Feierabend halt geniesen 
Gegen 21:00 sollte man wieder in BH sein - wenn man nur einen der Mahlbertrails mitnimmt sogar ein bisschen früher.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Naja, man sollte seinen Feierabend halt geniesen
> Gegen 21:00 sollte man wieder in BH sein - wenn man nur einen der Mahlbertrails mitnimmt sogar ein bisschen früher.



sprich für die Heimfahrt bräuchte ich dann doch Licht. Ich sage Dir Bescheid ob's zeitlich klappt und meld mich bei Dir!


----------



## MTBDave (8. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das war tatsächlich noch vor dem Eis  Danach wurde nur über seltsame, bisweilen unappetittliche Themen geredet
> 
> Mal was anderes: Ich hab mir überlegt übernächstes Wochenende also 18-20.7 nach Freiburg zu fahren. Hätte da jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Anreise entweder mit der Bahn (günstig mit dem BaWü-Ticket) oder wenn sich jemand mit einem großen Auto findet halt gegen Fahrtkostenbeteiligung. Übernachten will ich auf dem Campingplatz Hirzberg. Wenn sich mehrere Leute melden kann ich vielleicht auch ein großes (6-8Mann) Zelt besorgen. René und Conny, wie schauts bei euch aus? Wäre eine gute Generalprobe



Sofern keiner Zeit hat zum übernachten würde ich auch gerne eine Tagestour in der Gegend machen. Zum Snowboarden fahren wir da ja auch für 1 Tagestouren hin 

Wenn jemand diesen Samstag irgendwo auf den locals unterwegs ist bescheid geben  Hab nicht viel Zeit, aber für Wattkopf & Co. sollte es reichen 

Gruß Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2008)

Das wird bei mir zwar ein bischen stressig aber wenn ich ein bischen früher aus dem Tutorium abhaue kann ich die Bahn erwischen die um 18:35 in BH ist. Ich sag morgen noch Bescheid obs klappt.

@FrankyM
Jo Tach auch. Ursprünglich waren die Brasilianer zwar mehr um Bruchsal konzentriert aber inzwischen sind einige aus Karlsruhe und Umgebung dabei (auch wenn der letzte Karlsruhe Stammtisch nur dank der Anwesenheit der Downhill-Fraktion nicht einsam war). Falls ich morgen mit nach Bad Herrenalb fahre wird es natürlich nichts mit dem Wattkopf aber am Donnerstag soll es wieder richtig gutes Wetter werden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das wird bei mir zwar ein bischen stressig aber wenn ich ein bischen früher aus dem Tutorium abhaue kann ich die Bahn erwischen die um 18:35 in BH ist. Ich sag morgen noch Bescheid obs klappt.


Wann fährt die Bahn in KA Hbf ab??


----------



## FrankyM (8. Juli 2008)

Für Wochenendtouren bin ich eigentlich immer zu haben. Leider wegen Klausuren, Familienfest, das Fest usw. eingespannt. Aber hoffentlich geht da in ein paar Wochen mehr.  

 Nach BH kann ich leider nicht mitkommen - bin erst um 18:00 mit der Arbeit fertig, leider. Franky


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> wann Fährt Die Bahn In Ka Hbf Ab??



17:57

Ich hab grad in meinen Touraufzeichnungen nachgeschaut. Die Tour hab ich ja vor kurzem mit rossi-v gemacht. Wir waren insgesamt 3h unterwegs aber mit sehr langen Pausen und Kraxelei am Falkenfelsen. Wenn man die Pausen kürzer hält und zur Not noch den little Buddah weg lässt sind wir gut bis 21 Uhr wieder in BH was recht praktisch ist weil die Bahn zurück immer um 4 nach der vollen Stunde fährt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> 17:57
> 
> Ich hab grad in meinen Touraufzeichnungen nachgeschaut. Die Tour hab ich ja vor kurzem mit rossi-v gemacht. Wir waren insgesamt 3h unterwegs aber mit sehr langen Pausen und Kraxelei am Falkenfelsen. Wenn man die Pausen kürzer hält und zur Not noch den little Buddah weg lässt sind wir gut bis 21 Uhr wieder in BH was recht praktisch ist weil die Bahn zurück immer um 4 nach der vollen Stunde fährt.


Ich klär das mal ab und meld mich dann. 21:04 sollte dann aber schon drin sein, wird sonst arg spät, außer man rollt von BH nach Hause, ist glaube ich noch ne 3/4h wenn mich nich alles täuscht.


----------



## matou (8. Juli 2008)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich werde auch mit der Bahn nach BH kommen bzw dann wieder von dort wieder nach Hause nehmen.

Die S1 fährt 17:57 am Bahnhofsvorplatz ab und ist 18:35 in BH - ich werde 18:20 in Etzenrot zusteigen.


Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2008)

Bei mir schauts gut aus. Also dann bis heute Abend 
Hm Sonnenuntergang auf dem Mahlberg hat bestimmt auch was wenn die Sonne hinter dem Pfälzer Wald verschwindet  Aber der Trail ist dann ein bischen knifflig - Nightride anyone?


----------



## matou (9. Juli 2008)

> Nightride anyone?



Nee, lass mal ich hab doch keine Flaschenhalterung wo ich den Akku reinpacken könnte. 

Bis dann...


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den *13. July *biete ich und Georg eine Runde Stromberg an...
> Treffpunkt 9 Uhr bei mir am Haus und weiterfahrt ( mit Autos) nach Neibsheim( Leute mit Navi sollten Curtado wegen der Adresse anfragen)...dannach weiterfahrt zum Startpunkt !!!! Es erwartet Euch ca 35 km Mit mind. 70% Trails lecker zum biken alles im Bereich S0-S1 und ein paar Rampen zum klettern
> Weitere Fragen per PM an mich.....



So ich ziehe es nochmal nach vorne ....Falls einer noch will



Bisher mit von der Party.....Curtado/andi1969/rossy-v/specialist/ ???wookie ????/ ???mw1774 ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (9. Juli 2008)

Ich bin am Sonntag dann definitv mit von der Partie und erwarte euch 0930 in NEIBSHEIM.


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2008)

Das war mal eine etwas andere Feierabendtour heute. Wenn man zügig fährt passt die Tour perfekt zwischen die Bahnen die um 18:35 ankommen und 21:04 wieder fahren  Dazwischen hat man dann 25km/620hm mit einigen sehr feinen Trails, da kann der Wattkopf leider nicht mithalten.


----------



## matou (10. Juli 2008)

Ja, das war klasse 
Ich werde am WE mal testen wo man raus kommt wenn man am Mahlberg den miniBM weiter runter fährt - vielleicht ergibt sich ja was schickes...


----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub wir sind da auf unserer Trailexplorertour sogar runter. Man kommt dann wieder auf den Weg der unterhalb um den Mahlberg rumführt. Links kommt man dann wieder zu dem Wegkreuz wo die steile Rinne vom Mahlberg runter kommt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das war mal eine etwas andere Feierabendtour heute. Wenn man zügig fährt passt die Tour perfekt zwischen die Bahnen die um 18:35 ankommen und 21:04 wieder fahren  Dazwischen hat man dann 25km/620hm mit einigen sehr feinen Trails, da kann der Wattkopf leider nicht mithalten.



hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal!!


----------



## Nerd (10. Juli 2008)

Hört sich ja schick an, und 25km / 620hm in 2,5h sind sogar für mich machbar. 
Das nächste mal bin ich dabei!
Ich würde dann morgens mein Bike ins Auto laden und direkt nach der Arbeit aus Rastatt anreisen.

Jemand Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde heute Abend? 
War schon lange nicht mehr dort, das letzte mal vor ca. 18h 
Am Wochenende bewege ich vermutlich doch wieder nur das 3-Gang-Rad von Kneipe zu Kneipe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2008)

Nerd schrieb:


> Hört sich ja schick an, und 25km / 620hm in 2,5h sind sogar für mich machbar.
> Das nächste mal bin ich dabei!
> Ich würde dann morgens mein Bike ins Auto laden und direkt nach der Arbeit aus Rastatt anreisen.
> 
> Jemand Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde heute Abend?



Jupp, das Wetter ist ja heute richtig geil. René wie schauts bei dir aus, hast du das Radl eingepackt?


----------



## matou (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meinen Physiotermin vorverlegt - könnte 19:30 an der Hedwigsquelle sein.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (10. Juli 2008)

ich versuche auch 19:30 an der Hedwig zu sein


----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2008)

Ok dann bis nachher. 

Übrigens, grad war der Postbote da


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Übrigens, grad war der Postbote da


Was hat er Dir denn gebracht?? Oder war's ne Botin


----------



## matou (10. Juli 2008)

> Übrigens, grad war der Postbote da



Dann seh ich am Berg ja nur noch eine Staubwolke von dir


----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was hat er Dir denn gebracht?? Oder war's ne Botin



Sowas gibts bei euch? Zu uns in die Schmuddel-Südstadt schicken die nur kräftige Kerle 
Also ich sag mal es ist rund, tritt (außer bei Wookie) nur im Doppelpack auf und wiegt 15g unter Herstellerangabe


----------



## matou (10. Juli 2008)

> Zu uns in die Schmuddel-Südstadt schicken die nur kräftige Kerle


Bei uns auf dem Dorf ist´s etwas relaxter - ich denk immer: Jung hast du dich verlaufen? Wo hast du dein Surfboard gelassen? In diesem Sinne...Hang loose


----------



## kermit* (10. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sowas gibts bei euch? Zu uns in die Schmuddel-Südstadt schicken die nur kräftige Kerle
> Also ich sag mal es ist rund, tritt (außer bei Wookie) nur im Doppelpack auf und wiegt 15g unter Herstellerangabe


Ist es auch noch weiß mit roter Schrift?! Dann dreh ich ab 

Bin heut abend auch bei der Wattkopf-Runde dabei


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sowas gibts bei euch? Zu uns in die Schmuddel-Südstadt schicken die nur kräftige Kerle
> Also ich sag mal es ist rund, tritt (außer bei Wookie) nur im Doppelpack auf und wiegt 15g unter Herstellerangabe


Blöd das am Bike soviel rund ist, aber ich tippe mal auf derjenige welcher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juli 2008)

ohhh Gott Spamalarm


----------



## mw1774 (10. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sowas gibts bei euch? Zu uns in die Schmuddel-Südstadt schicken die nur kräftige Kerle
> Also ich sag mal es ist rund, tritt (außer bei Wookie) nur im Doppelpack auf und wiegt 15g unter Herstellerangabe



carbon?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juli 2008)

Komm Eike, machs nicht so spannend oder doch noch mit der Botin beschäftigt , ach stimmt, bei Euch gibts ja nur kräftige Kerle, naja Geschmackssache !!!


----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ist es auch noch weiÃ mit roter Schrift?! Dann dreh ich ab



Ne es hat nicht sollen sein. 
Es ist jetzt doch der Nope 911 Enduro-Laufradsatz von Actionsports geworden. Mit meinem Limit von 450â¬ war bei dem DT nix zu holen.
Auf jeden Fall hat mein kleines Schwarzes gerade insgesamt ein gutes Pfund an rotierender Masse abgespeckt  Die sind Ã¼brigens matt-schwarz, falls mal jemand ein Stealthbike aufbauen will


----------



## rossi-v (10. Juli 2008)

ich bin dann definitiv dabei


----------



## matou (11. Juli 2008)

Sodele, 
neues-altes HR wieder drin, Bremsen mit neuem Dot versorgt, neue Bremsbeläge drin - nix quitscht und schleift mehr .

Wie schauts aus bei Euch - wer hat denn Morgen gegen Mittag Lust auf eine Bernstein-Mahlberg-etc-Trailtour? 

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (11. Juli 2008)

Bei mir wirds morgen nix. Vormittags kommt jemand vorbei um mein altes Bett abzuholen und abends bin ich bei meinem Bruder eingeladen.


----------



## rossi-v (12. Juli 2008)

bei mir wirds heute auch nix


----------



## rossi-v (12. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den *13. July *biete ich und Georg eine Runde Stromberg an...
> Treffpunkt 9 Uhr bei mir am Haus und weiterfahrt ( mit Autos) nach Neibsheim( Leute mit Navi sollten Curtado wegen der Adresse anfragen)...dannach weiterfahrt zum Startpunkt !!!! Es erwartet Euch ca 35 km Mit mind. 70% Trails lecker zum biken alles im Bereich S0-S1 und ein paar Rampen zum klettern
> Weitere Fragen per PM an mich.....




Ich komme direkt zum Startpunkt (Parkplatz am See), wann ist Startzeit um 10?
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (12. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den *13. July *biete ich und Georg eine Runde Stromberg an...
> Treffpunkt 9 Uhr bei mir am Haus und weiterfahrt ( mit Autos) nach Neibsheim( Leute mit Navi sollten Curtado wegen der Adresse anfragen)...dannach weiterfahrt zum Startpunkt !!!! Es erwartet Euch ca 35 km Mit mind. 70% Trails lecker zum biken alles im Bereich S0-S1 und ein paar Rampen zum klettern
> Weitere Fragen per PM an mich.....



Hallo,
aufgrund des starken Regens haben wir uns entschlossen die Tour morgen nicht zu fahren!!Die Trails sind bei diesen Bedingungen bergauf einfach nicht  machbar.
Ich denke wir verschieben sie um 1-2 Wochen.Vielleicht kommen ja dann auch noch mehr Leute mit.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2008)

Dafür wäre aber ideales BM-Wetter.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dafür wäre aber ideales BM-Wetter.



Falsche Zielgruppe.


----------



## rossi-v (12. Juli 2008)

Tja, da Stromberg morgen ausfällt, ...


steht morgen was an?

rossi


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Juli 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Die Trails sind bei diesen Bedingungen bergauf einfach nicht  machbar.



Sind die Trails nicht machbar, seid ihr zu schwach!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sind die Trails nicht machbar, seid ihr zu schwach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (12. Juli 2008)

Hier eine Kletterhilfe:







...verdammt jetzt fange ich auch schon an zu spämen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...verdammt jetzt fange ich auch schon an zu spämen



Der schlechte Umgang in Pfälzer Forum halt.


----------



## iTom (12. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Der schlechte Umgang in Pfälzer Forum halt.





Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute Patrick im Brasilianerrenndress getroffen aufm Michaelsberg und später nochmal an der Kaserne. Er war mit seinem Schwager unterwegs.
Die Wege waren, trotz dem gestrigen Regen, klasse heute. Ich habe meine Rampenstrecke wieder etwas erweitert. 33KM/~1100HM. Es liegt aber noch Potential drin, dies weiter zu optimieren zu nochmehr HM bei gleichbleibender KM-Leistung und das bei so kleinen Hügeln.
Deinen Trailhang, den Du Dir vorgenommen hast, war heute etwas manipuliert. Ein Superheld hat ganz unten den Trail mit richtigen Kloppern von Holz versperrt. BunnyHop ist leider nicht möglich, sonst hätte ich es evtl. versucht.
Es gibt übrigens am Eichelberg einige Streckenteile, bei denen man das Versetzen ganz gut üben kann


----------



## Curtado (12. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


>



Speedy & Dirk Ihr seid beide gerne eingeladen die Tour mitzufahren!!


----------



## matou (12. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dafür wäre aber ideales BM-Wetter.



Ja, allerdings! Hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf - damit warte ich diesmal aber lieber bis nach dem Urlaub 



rossi-v schrieb:


> Tja, da Stromberg morgen ausfällt, ...
> steht morgen was an?
> rossi



Wenn das Wetter so wird wie angesagt, fahr ich Morgen gegen 9:00/9:30 eine Runde Waldbronn - Metzlinschwander Hof - Bernstein - Mahlberg - Moosalbtal.

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2008)

Schade.


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Juli 2008)

buenos dias Gentleman!

*nach heutige Tour suchen* 

Hey ihr faule Säcke! nix´s GBZ Tour heute? tsss..


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> buenos dias Gentleman!



Benglisch oder Penglisch Brasilianisch Englisch oder Portugiesisch Englisch

Heißt das nicht: Buenos dias Nachos oder Buenos dias Matchos



> *nach heutige Tour suchen*
> 
> Hey ihr faule Säcke! nix´s GBZ Tour heute? tsss..



Höchstwahrscheinlich Morgen Nachmittag wieder.


----------



## matou (13. Juli 2008)

Gegen 18:30 Feierabendrunde Wattkopf - jemand Lust & dabei?

Ahja, auf Grund des ergiebigen Regens heute Morgen hab ich kurzerhand umdisponiert und mir eher ein Ziel fürs leibliche Wohl gesucht


----------



## Eike. (13. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Gegen 18:30 Feierabendrunde Wattkopf - jemand Lust & dabei?



Wie wärs mit 19 Uhr? Ich habs grad erst gesehen und 18:30 wir mir zu knapp.
Jetzt geht der gerade offline wenn ich antworte und geht nicht ans Handy. Naja dann mach ich mich mal auf die Socken und schau ob ich ihn noch erwische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (13. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Benglisch oder Penglisch Brasilianisch Englisch oder Portugiesisch Englisch



also i wais net, irgendwas dazwischen, nach dem aufstehen und vor dem Koffein sollte ich mich nicht vor dem Rechner hinsetzen 



> Heißt das nicht: Buenos dias Nachos



Natchos esse ich gern 



> oder Buenos dias Matchos



das definitiv nicht, den die meisten hier werden von ihren Regierungen unterdrückt, und müssen erstmal schriftlich mind. eine Woche im voraus um Erlaubnis fragen 



> Höchstwahrscheinlich Morgen Nachmittag wieder.



schafe schafe Häuser Planen


----------



## Eike. (13. Juli 2008)

Tja Satz mit X. Ich hab zwar einen neuen persönlichen Streckenrekord aufgestellt aber vor 18:40 war ich nicht an der Quelle. Naja, Hauptsache ich war draußen, so isses eine kleine Quäldich-Runde geworden.
Aber wieso bitte kommt jetzt die Sonne durch wo ich die ganze Zeit unter Wolken mit Minimalregen (~1-5 Tropfen pro m²) rumgefahren bin?


----------



## matou (13. Juli 2008)

sorry, das hat sich dann blöd überschnitten - da sich niemand gemeldet hatte hab ichs abgeblasen. Vielleicht klappts die Woche wieder


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Er war mit seinem Schwager unterwegs.



Einspruch! Das müßte ich wissen. Vermutlich war es eher der Schwiegervater. Der freut sich sicher, wenn er hört, wie gut er sich gehalten hat 

Bis demnächst,
Jörg


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Einspruch! Das müßte ich wissen. Vermutlich war es eher der Schwiegervater. Der freut sich sicher, wenn er hört, wie gut er sich gehalten hat
> 
> Bis demnächst,
> Jörg



schuldigung. Dann habe ich da wohl etwas verwechselt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juli 2008)

Hat von euch einer Lust und Zeit nächste Woche werktags mal nach WIBA zu fahren?


----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Lust und Zeit nächste Woche werktags mal nach WIBA zu fahren?



aber sicher.


----------



## TeamJung (14. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Lust und Zeit nächste Woche werktags mal nach WIBA zu fahren?



könne nur mal mittags....


----------



## matou (14. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Lust und Zeit nächste Woche werktags mal nach WIBA zu fahren?



Interesse hätt ich schon - wie ist denn das Niveau im Vergleich zum BM oder zur Badener Höhe?

Ahja, ich könnte nur Vormittags.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Interesse hätt ich schon - wie ist denn das Niveau im Vergleich zum BM oder zur Badener Höhe?
> 
> Ahja, ich könnte nur Vormittags.
> 
> Gruss René



Die Freerides, FunX und Dual sind harmlos. Die Downhills sind für mich (und mein Bike) zum Teil etwas heftig allerdings gibt es auch noch schöne Singletrails nach Wildbad runter.


----------



## matou (14. Juli 2008)

mhh, dann würd ich versuchen mal einen halbe (oder sogar einen ganzen ) Tag Urlaub zu bekommen - genug hab ich noch über!

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Protektoren - reichen dort Knie/Schienbein-, Ellenbogenprotektoren und ein normaler Helm aus oder muss ich mir was leihen?

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (14. Juli 2008)

hier zu lesen:
"Protektorenpflicht auf allen Strecken (Helm/ Brust- und Rücken/Ellbogen- und Schienbein)"
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/strecken.php

Fullface Helm oder Panzer kostet 8 EUR pro tag leihgebühr.


----------



## TeamJung (14. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> hier zu lesen:
> "Protektorenpflicht auf allen Strecken (Helm/ Brust- und Rücken/Ellbogen- und Schienbein)"
> http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/strecken.php
> 
> Fullface Helm oder Panzer kostet 8 EUR pro tag leihgebühr.



Denkt daran, dass der Bikeshop Montags und Dienstags zu hat. 

@Eike: der 2er Downhill wird dir gefallen (Mehr Trail als Downhill)


----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Tipp Patrick. Welcher von beiden ist denn der Zweier? Der Start ist ja für beide an der Holzrampe oder?
Ich schreib am Mittwoch meine letzte Klausur, danach ist mir eigentlich jeder Tag recht, Montag und Dienstag fällt ja schonmal flach weil wir noch Protektoren (mind. Brust/Rücken) brauchen.


----------



## matou (14. Juli 2008)

Mir ist der Tag in KW30 egal - Cheffe ist in Urlaub ...

Wie siehts denn heute mit sportlicher Betätigung nach Feierabend aus?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2008)

Dann schmeiß ich am Wochenende mal den Smart Sam vom Hinterrad und tausch die Bremsbeläge bei der vorderen Bremse aus. Das ist sowieso mal fällig und fürn Bikepark erst recht.



matou schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn heute mit sportlicher Betätigung nach Feierabend aus?



Ja aber ausnahmsweise mal nicht mit zwei Rädern sondern Extrem-Fingerkaputtmaching beim Indoorklettern.


----------



## matou (14. Juli 2008)

...na dann kann ich ja ohne schlechtes Gewissen meine km/hm-Fress-Runde gen Süden machen 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## TeamJung (14. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp Patrick. Welcher von beiden ist denn der Zweier? Der Start ist ja für beide an der Holzrampe oder?
> Ich schreib am Mittwoch meine letzte Klausur, danach ist mir eigentlich jeder Tag recht, Montag und Dienstag fällt ja schonmal flach weil wir noch Protektoren (mind. Brust/Rücken) brauchen.



Diese Woche Donnerstag ... nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub....

der 2er ist der "alte", d.h. wo sich beide trennen links weg....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juli 2008)

Legt euch mal auf nen Tag fest. Ich muss an zwei Stellen Urlaub beantragen und ich habe Antragsfristen zu wahren.

Und Mo nächste Woche kann ich nicht.


----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2008)

Mo und Di fallen doch eh flach weil der Shop zu ist und keiner von uns die volle Protektorenausstattung hat. Ansonsten ist mir der Termin wurscht aber kann mich jemand im Auto mitnehmen?


----------



## kermit* (14. Juli 2008)

Nächste Woche Wildbad?!
Da bin ich aber ganz klar dabei!! 
Welcher Tag is mir recht wurscht, ab morgen Mittag werde ich willenlos sein

Hat zufällig jemand eine Kettenpeitsche, die er mir übers Wochenende ausleihen kann, damit ich mein Bullit wieder fit machen kann?


----------



## matou (14. Juli 2008)

Für Wildbad würde ich mal Donnerstag vorschlagen...

Wenn wir die Laufräder komplett rausnehmen kann ich Dich mitnehmen Eike.

Gruss René


----------



## Landei-Forst (14. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand eine Kettenpeitsche, die er mir übers Wochenende ausleihen kann, damit ich mein Bullit wieder fit machen kann?



Eine Kettenpeitsche hätte ich.


----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand eine Kettenpeitsche, die er mir übers Wochenende ausleihen kann, damit ich mein Bullit wieder fit machen kann?



Kein Problem. Aber wie willst du mit der Kettenpeitsche die Kratzer aus dem Standrohr bekommen


----------



## kermit* (14. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Aber wie willst du mit der Kettenpeitsche die Kratzer aus dem Standrohr bekommen




Ich dachte dabei eher an die Kassette, bei der ich ein Zahnrädchen vergessen habe und den Fehler es nach dem Anziehen bemerkt habe...

@Eike:
Denke, wir werden uns bestimmt noch mal diese Woche aufm Wattkopf begegnen, könntest du mir dann die Kettenpeitsche mitbringen?

@Wegen den Kratzern im Standrohr: Werde wohl wieder die Marzocchi 66 in Bullit bauen. Dazu wieder Stahlfeder im Heck und schwerere Reifen, damit das Gewicht endlich wieder bei ca. 18,5 - 19 kg liegt 

Donnerstag passt! Ich bringe eine Stoppuhr mit: Brasilianische Downhill-Meisterschaft ist angesagt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2008)

Klar und wenn jemand nicht spurt gibts die Peitsche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Nächster Termin ist wahrscheinlich Mittwoch Abend nach einem 3h Quantenmechanik-Marathon :kotz:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juli 2008)

Donnerstag diese Woche oder nächste Woche?

Bisherige Zusagen:
Eike
Conny
René 
Dirk


----------



## kermit* (15. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Donnerstag diese Woche oder nächste Woche?
> 
> Bisherige Zusagen:
> Eike
> ...





matou schrieb:


> Mir ist der Tag in KW30 egal - Cheffe ist in Urlaub ...



KW30 ist nächste Woche. Donnerstag wäre dann der 24. Juli. Wäre für mich auch geschickter.


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2008)

Also dann machen wir den Donnerstag 24.7 fest damit die SchaffeSchaffeHäuslebauer Urlaub beantragen können? Einspruch nur noch bis heute 14 Uhr.


----------



## matou (15. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @Eike:
> Denke, wir werden uns bestimmt noch mal diese Woche aufm Wattkopf begegnen...





Eike. schrieb:


> Nächster Termin ist wahrscheinlich Mittwoch Abend



Wie siehts denn aus bei Euch beiden Morgen soll ja nochmal schönes Wetter werden - wollen wir da nichtmal unsere Runde von letzter Woche drehen? BH-Bernstein-Mahlberg-Falkenstein-BH?

Gruss René

P.S. Euch viel Erfolf bei den Prüfungen!


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2008)

Wollen schon nur ob mir das langt weis ich nicht. Die Klausur geht bis 17 Uhr. Naja, das ist ja ähnlich wie bei dem Tutorium letzte Woche also sage ich mal unter Vorbehalt zu. Falls es doch nicht klappt melde mich aufm Handy.


----------



## matou (15. Juli 2008)

...keine Hektik...ansonsten reichts ja auch zu einer Wattkopfrunde.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juli 2008)

Alles klar. Der 24. ist gebucht.

Wie sieht dann der Plan aus. Wann treffen wir uns dort? Ist 10 Uhr o.k. oder haben wir da das meiste schon verpasst? 

Unter der Woche vor den Ferien dürfte dort ja nicht so viel los sein. Da dürften wir selbst auf dem Downhill keine größeren Hindernisse darstellen.

Was gibts denn dort northshoremäßiges? Ist das Einsteigerkompatibel. Hat von euch einer Ahnung?


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2008)

Warum so früh? Der Park hat lange genug auf und nach ein paar Stunden ist man eh kaputt. Als ich letztes Jahr da war gabe es nur eine sehr kurze Northshoreline die ich auch nicht unbedingt für Anfängertauglich halten würde (recht hoch und mit Drops) aber schaun mehr mal, langweilig wird scho nicht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (15. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Alles klar. Der 24. ist gebucht.
> 
> Wie sieht dann der Plan aus. Wann treffen wir uns dort? Ist 10 Uhr o.k. oder haben wir da das meiste schon verpasst?
> 
> ...


Witzbold!! Der 24. Juli ist der erste Ferientag!!

@Northshore: der eine Drop ist relativ hoch und die Landung stumpf: doof.
Dann gibts noch eine Wippe, die erstmal etwas angsteinflößend, im Endeffekt aber einfach nur Spaß macht. Die restlichen Hühnerleitern sind eigentlich schon machbar.

Also so früh find ich 10 Uhr aber nicht. Wir können ja auch vorher 1, 2 Abfahrten machen, wenn der Rest erst um 11 oder so kommen will...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juli 2008)

Sorry, keine Schulpflichtigen Kinder. 

Bin ich dafür. Ich denke, um 10e ist gut. Soll ich die fetten DH-Schlappen drauf machen, oder reichen die normalen Reifen?


----------



## kermit* (15. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sorry, keine Schulpflichtigen Kinder.
> 
> Bin ich dafür. Ich denke, um 10e ist gut. Soll ich die fetten DH-Schlappen drauf machen, oder reichen die normalen Reifen?


Fette DH-Schlappen sind definitiv angebracht!

Hab daheim noch 1 oder 2 DH-Reifen über, falls also jemand welche für Donnerstag braucht, einfach sagen, dann bring ich die mit!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juli 2008)

Hm. Die Dinger sind halt schon sau schwer. Und zum Springen sollte das Rad doch noch eine gewisse Resthandlichkeit haben. 

Ich hab daheim Kenda Kolossal DH rumliegen. Die werd ich mal sicherheitshalber ins Auto werfen. Wenns mit den Michelin nicht geht, sind die auch schnell gewechselt. Standpumpe und das OP-Werkzeug nehm ich eh mit.


----------



## matou (15. Juli 2008)

10:00 bin ich auch dabei! Was meinst du mit DH-Schlappen - reichen die BigBetty aus? Ansonsten nehm ich das Angebot gerne an 

Ich komme übrigens gerade von der Bernsteinrunde - wenn ihr das nächste Mal dabei seid gibts eine Überraschung - ich hab für den Bernsteintrail eine absolut geniale Verlängerung gefunden 

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (16. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> 10:00 bin ich auch dabei! Was meinst du mit DH-Schlappen - reichen die BigBetty aus? Ansonsten nehm ich das Angebot gerne an
> 
> Ich komme übrigens gerade von der Bernsteinrunde - wenn ihr das nächste Mal dabei seid gibts eine Überraschung - ich hab für den Bernsteintrail eine absolut geniale Verlängerung gefunden
> 
> Gruss René



Betties sollten schon passen, aber ich nehm einfach mal meine Ersatzreifen mit, für alle Fälle.

Also ich glaube, bei der nächsten Bernsteinbefahrung bin ich dabei, hört sich gut an 

@Dirk: Meine MuddyMarys wiegen auch 1,3 kg/Stck., aber wenns nur bergab geht, isses mir eigentlich egal. 
Wenn der Kärcher Freeride noch so ist, wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe, gibts da mit Reifen wie FatAlberts definitiv mal nen Snakebite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @Dirk: Meine MuddyMarys wiegen auch 1,3 kg/Stck., aber wenns nur bergab geht, isses mir eigentlich egal.
> Wenn der Kärcher Freeride noch so ist, wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe, gibts da mit Reifen wie FatAlberts definitiv mal nen Snakebite...



Überzeugt.


----------



## derEgmont (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich war hier noch nicht so aktiv, trotzdem wollte ich mal fragen, ob es evtl. ein paar Leute gibt, die Lust haben im September (8.-14.9) eine Woche nach Saalbach zum Freeriden/Downhill zu fahren? Ich habe einen VW Bus und könnte schon mal Platz für 3 Leute anbieten.

Gruß,

Lars


----------



## TeamJung (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

bin dann leider am Donnerstag nicht dabei. Dicke Reifen (keine Freeride-Karkasse) sind von Vorteil.

Lasst es rocken  hätte mich gefreut wenn es geklappt hätte...


----------



## Nerd (16. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht's denn heut Abend mit der Brensteinrunde aus, steht die noch?

Bin davon ausgegangen, dass es mir heute zeitlich nicht reicht, aber eventl. könnte ich es doch schaffen, gegen 18h in KA loszufahren.
Würde dann mit dem Auto kommen.

Kann mir einer von euch seine Handy-Nr. per PM schicken? Dann könnte ich kurzfristig Bescheid geben, falls es klappt.


----------



## matou (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, die Runde steht noch - ich bin gestern auch erst gegen 19:00 losgefahren.

Eike hat bisher mit einem vielleicht zugesagt - ansonsten gibts keine weiteren Zusagen - Conny, Felix wie siehts aus?

Als Treffpunkt würde ich Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb 18:35 vorschlagen (dann kommt auch die Bahn an ) - für unsere Prüflinge ist etwas später auch möglich - ich kann mich dann als Shuttle nach KA zurück anbieten

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (16. Juli 2008)

@Lars: Das Angebot klingt verlockend, aber im September sind meine Ferien leider schon vorbei 

Na klar bin ich heute Abend dabei! Brauch ich für die Runde meine Ritterrüstung? Uhrzeit passt bei mir.


----------



## matou (16. Juli 2008)

Super!
Naja, ich hab meine dabei (Pussymodus: eine Verletzung reicht bis zum Urlaub) für die Beine ists auf jedenfall nicht schlecht weils an manchen Stellen ein wenig zugewachsen ist.

Ich werde auf dem Parkplatz an der Schweizerwiese parken... http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.802115,8.441041&spn=0.005137,0.009356&z=17

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (16. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Super!
> Naja, ich hab meine dabei (Pussymodus: eine Verletzung reicht bis zum Urlaub) für die Beine ists auf jedenfall nicht schlecht weils an manchen Stellen ein wenig zugewachsen ist.
> 
> Ich werde auf dem Parkplatz an der Schweizerwiese parken... http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.802115,8.441041&spn=0.005137,0.009356&z=17
> ...



Schweizerwiese ist der Parkplatz an der Therme, richtig?


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2008)

Ich melde mich bei René aufm Handy wenn ich aus der Prüfung raus bin und weis welche Bahn ich bekomme. 20 Minuten später fährt ja auch noch eine und wenn es mit der 21Uhr Bahn zurück nicht klappt ist mir das heute auch wurscht.


----------



## matou (16. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Schweizerwiese ist der Parkplatz an der Therme, richtig?




Ja bzw parke ich gleich am Anfang der Strasse gegenüber vom Minigolfplatz.



> 20 Minuten später fährt ja auch noch eine


Dann können wir den Falkenstein ja schonmal mitnehmen und Dich dann einsammeln 

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2008)

So nach etwas über 2 1/2 Stunden hab ich mir gedacht es bringt nichts noch länger auf die Aufgaben zu starren und bin gegangen. Zum Glück hatte ich bis dahin aber fast alle (hoffentlich richtig) gelöst. Den Zug der um 18:35 in Herrenalb ist bekomm ich also bis später


----------



## Nerd (16. Juli 2008)

Hi Eike, hab dir gerade per PN meine Handy Nr. geschickt.
Kann dich mit dem Auto mitnehmen, wird so gegen 18h werden.
Sag mir einfach Bescheid, falls du mit willst.

Bin jetzt unterwegs.


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2008)

Super dann muss ich mich nicht wieder zwischen die ganzen Pendler quetschen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juli 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin dann leider am Donnerstag nicht dabei. Dicke Reifen (keine Freeride-Karkasse) sind von Vorteil.
> 
> Lasst es rocken  hätte mich gefreut wenn es geklappt hätte...



Ja, echt schade.

Aber das klappt bestimmt noch. 

Wünsch euch einen schönen Urlaub. Rockt die Alpen.


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Juli 2008)

ich mache bald Feierabend jemand lust auf eine spontane GBZ Tour?


----------



## matou (18. Juli 2008)

Was nettes für die Wildbad-Enthusiasten für nächsten Do...

olé olé olé olé

Hat jemand Morgen VoMi/Früher Nachmittag schon etwas vor? ICh hätte zwischen 9:00 und ca 15:00 Uhr Zeit...

Gruss René


----------



## matou (18. Juli 2008)

So...bei einigen hab ichs schon angesprochen...

*Forbach 88* steht wieder an!

Am ersten August-WE wollen wir wieder die Forbacher Doppelacht befahren! Wer kann an welchem Tag - 02. oder 03. August - bitte gebt mal eine kurze Rückmeldung dann erstelle ich einen Eintrag im LMB.

Kurz zu den Daten - das letzte Mal waren es ca 35 km und knapp 1400hm.  Startpunkt Forbach Bahnhof - rauf zum Latschigfelsen - auf Trails hinunter nach Forbach - hinauf zur Badener Höhe und wieder auf Traumtrails hinunter. Als Startzeit würde ich wieder 11:00 Uhr vorschlagen.

Protektoren - zumindest für Knie und Schienbein - sind ratsam!

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Gruss René

P.S. Für die Gardasee-Fraktion ist dies Pflichttraining


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> So...bei einigen hab ichs schon angesprochen...
> Am ersten August-WE wollen wir wieder die Forbacher Doppelacht Kurz zu den Daten - das letzte Mal waren es ca 35 km und knapp 1400hm.



und dafür braucht ihr 2 Tagen? wollt ihr fahren oder saufen?


----------



## matou (18. Juli 2008)

> 02. *oder *03. August


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2008)

Falsche Verknüpfung Senor Gonzales, ODER nicht UND 



> P.S. Für die Gardasee-Fraktion ist dies Pflichttraining


Quali oder noch freies Training?  Terminlich bin ich willenlos und zu allem bereit.


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


>



ahh sie Señor Matou, comprendo


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Quali oder noch freies Training?  Terminlich bin ich willenlos und zu allem bereit.



Señor Eike, Du hast definitiv zu viel Freizeit,  Du solltest Dir entweder ein Haustier oder ein Weib oder beides besorgen  oooooder freiwillige Babysitter Jobs bei der Brasilianische Youngsters machen damit die anderen auch mal wieder zum fahren kommen 

(vor 30 min noch Sonnenscheint jetzt alles schwarz also Tour fehlt heute aus  )


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> (vor 30 min noch Sonnenscheint jetzt alles schwarz also Tour fehlt heute aus  )



So gings mir gerade auch.


----------



## matou (18. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Quali oder noch freies Training?  Terminlich bin ich willenlos und zu allem bereit.




Quali ist schon durch  
Das ist "freies" Training - mit Marschgepäck nicht unter 7kg anzutreten


----------



## kermit* (18. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> So...bei einigen hab ichs schon angesprochen...
> 
> *Forbach 88* steht wieder an!
> 
> ...



Ich habe Lust, ich habe Zeit, ich bin dabei 
Ich würde den 3. August, also Sonntag, vorziehen, aber samstags gehts auch.

Protektoren sind definitiv kein Fehler, wobei ich nicht wieder vor habe, auf die Nase zu fallen.

Nehmen wir wieder diese tolle Rampe gleich zu Beginn hoch zum Latschigfelsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (18. Juli 2008)

Okay 2-3 Aug. sollte passen, bin dabei.

rossi


----------



## rossi-v (18. Juli 2008)

steht dieses we am Sonntag was an?


----------



## matou (18. Juli 2008)

> Nehmen wir wieder diese tolle Rampe gleich zu Beginn hoch zum Latschigfelsen?



Versprochen 

Für Forbach 88 - geht die Tendenz bisher also zum 03.08. - wenn keine triftigen Einwände kommen stell ich am WE einen Termin ein.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo René,

melde mich mal verbindlich an, werde nicht wieder wettermäßig kneifen wie letztes Mal, versprochen! Muß für Alpencross trainieren - nach sechs Wochen Bike-Pause ....

Muss ich mir Protekoren kaufen?


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Muss ich mir Protekoren kaufen?



Ach was. Die ersten male bin ich auch ohne Protektoren runter, solltest halt keinen Abgang machen  Es ist ja ein Singletrail und keine Downhill-Strecke.


----------



## MTBDave (19. Juli 2008)

Kannst dir die Bilder mal bei mir auf der Page anschauen Wolfgang - da sind eigentlich alle (außer einer) mit rotis runter.

Wenn ich wieder auf Level bin bis dahin dann bin ich dabei. Bin ziemich aus´m Training da keine Zeit.

*Wenn jemand heute Lust hat auf ne kleine Runde. Werde wohl so gegen 13:00 Uhr ein bischen Wattkopfen...*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Juli 2008)

So, das Wildbad-Setup steht. Jetzt muss es nur noch funktionieren.


----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So, das Wildbad-Setup steht. Jetzt muss es nur noch funktionieren.



Wie?

Extra für Wildbad einen Fahrradständer angebracht?


----------



## MTBDave (19. Juli 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> 
> melde mich mal verbindlich an, werde nicht wieder wettermäßig kneifen wie letztes Mal, versprochen! Muß für Alpencross trainieren - nach sechs Wochen Bike-Pause ....



Kleiner TV Tipp Thema Alpenchross  http://www.10000km.net/?p=71


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Kleiner TV Tipp Thema Alpenchross  http://www.10000km.net/?p=71



ich habe die DVD, ist sehr schön gemacht und macht lust sowas auch mal zu machen.. wundert mich, dass die die komplette DVD im web frei zu sehen ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich habe Lust, ich habe Zeit, ich bin dabei
> Ich würde den 3. August, also Sonntag, vorziehen, aber samstags gehts auch.
> 
> Protektoren sind definitiv kein Fehler, wobei ich nicht wieder vor habe, auf die Nase zu fallen.
> ...



3. Aug. würde ich ebenfalls meinerseits mal einplanen, sofern es nicht regnet. Rampe? Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Rampe? Hört sich gut an.



Große Worte - nix dahiner  Obwohl, die Forstautobahnbaustelle war sehr mühsam aber die ist hoffentlich inzwischen fertig.


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Kleiner TV Tipp Thema Alpenchross  http://www.10000km.net/?p=71



Kann es sein, dass die DVD in 4:3 ist? Bei dem Onlinevideo hab ich teilweise das Gefühl, dass man unteren Bildrand was fehlt.


----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Große Worte - nix dahiner  Obwohl, die Forstautobahnbaustelle war sehr mühsam aber die ist hoffentlich inzwischen fertig.



Wird doch eine Bergauframpe sein, oder ist damit "eine Springrampe gleich zu Beginn" gemeint?


----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2008)

Falls jemand morgen das Bedürfnis haben sollte, auf diese Runde:

Rampentour

Start: GBZ-Haltestelle 8.30Uhr (später geht meinerseits nicht, da weiterer Termin anschließt)

Es sind aktuell 2 KM weniger aber etwas HM mehr


----------



## MTBDave (19. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die DVD in 4:3 ist? Bei dem Onlinevideo hab ich teilweise das Gefühl, dass man unteren Bildrand was fehlt.



Ich habs zwar jetzt noch nicht ganz angeschaut, aber ich hab das Gefühl nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ich habs zwar jetzt noch nicht ganz angeschaut, aber ich hab das Gefühl nicht.



Ich hab ein 16:9-Display und der Film passt.


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2008)

Ich mein halt zB die Einblendungen der Tage. Die sind bei mir immer unten vom schwarzen Balken abgeschnitten.


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2008)

...bei mir wird auch unten ein Teil abgeschnitten - zu sehen z.B. wenn die Namen bzw Tage eingeblendet werden.


Hat jeman heute NaMi gegen 18:00 Uhr Lust auf eine Runde Wattkopf?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hat jeman heute NaMi gegen 18:00 Uhr Lust auf eine Runde Wattkopf?



Dabei. 1800 Hedwigsquelle? Wenns dann nicht grad wieder schifft wie gestern.


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2008)

Klar, 1800 Hedwigsquelle...angesagt haben sie jedenfalls keinen Regen...

Bis dann 
René


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2008)

War es gestern auch nicht. Das hat den Regen nicht davon abgehalten mich eine halbe Stunde beim Wasserwerk festzuhalten  Also wenn es nicht gerade regnet bis nachher.


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...bei mir wird auch unten ein Teil abgeschnitten - zu sehen z.B. wenn die Namen bzw Tage eingeblendet werden.
> 
> 
> Hat jeman heute NaMi gegen 18:00 Uhr Lust auf eine Runde Wattkopf?
> ...



Also ich würde 18Uhr schon mehr als Abend bezeichnen Aber gut, bei vielen Studenten geht auf die Dauer das Zeitgefühl schon ein bisschen verloren


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Also ich würde 18Uhr schon mehr als Abend bezeichnen Aber gut, bei vielen Studenten geht auf die Dauer das Zeitgefühl schon ein bisschen verloren


Ich bin doch garkein Student mehr  - ich habe mich nur den regionalen Besonderheiten im Sprachgebrauch angepasst. Wenn ich nach den Redensarten im Büro gehe - dauert der NaMi bis ca 18/1900


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn in Baden die Füße ([fieß]) von der Hüfte bis zum großen Zeh gehen dann kann der Nachmittag auch ein bischen länger sein 
Wir müssen übrigens heute den Brombeertrail mitnehmen, ich will da was testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. Juli 2008)

Da würden mir jetzt zwei Dinge einfallen - eins davon will ich auch probieren - hab gestern noch geübt


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn in Baden die Füße ([fieß]) von der Hüfte bis zum großen Zeh gehen dann kann der Nachmittag auch ein bischen länger sein
> Wir müssen übrigens heute den Brombeertrail mitnehmen, ich will da was testen



Ne neue Gartenschere? Is er so zugewachsen

Was für ein Material tust Du nun wieder testen?


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ne neue Gartenschere? Is er so zugewachsen



Das macht die Stadt E. doch von ganz alleine


----------



## rossi-v (20. Juli 2008)

Ich bin 18:00 auch an der Hedwigsquelle.

rossi


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Kleiner TV Tipp Thema Alpenchross  http://www.10000km.net/?p=71


Ach ja, da war uns Dave noch ganz schön jung!


----------



## wookie (20. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ach ja, da war uns Dave noch ganz schön jung!



Wo gibts/gabs den dieses IBC-Tshirt zu kaufen?


----------



## wookie (21. Juli 2008)

Am 9. August findet in der Pfalz (Sägmühle in Trippstadt) ein Marathon statt:

http://www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de

15 km, 73 km und 101 km

Anfahrt wäre evtl. 8. August inkl Übernachtung im Zelt und Nudelparty.
Ich bin den vorletztes Jahr gefahren und es hat mir gut gefallen.

Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Wo gibts/gabs den dieses IBC-Tshirt zu kaufen?


Is schon ne Weile her, da war oben im Forum immer so ein Werbebanner drin. Seit ich Firefox benutze, sehe ich da allerdings nix mehr.


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Am 9. August findet in der Pfalz (Sägmühle in Trippstadt) ein Marathon statt:
> 
> http://www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de
> 
> ...



Bin letztes Jahr  gefahren, ich fand es ziemlich klasse. Habe mich gerade auch angemeldet.
Mal schauen, wenn der Himmel nicht gerade non-stop geifert, nehme ich mir die 101 km vor. 
Der Technikparkour wird mich wohl am meisten reizen.

Es gibt übrigens auch ne 42km-Strecke. Hast Du die Kinderstrecke (15km) mit Absicht aufgeführt

Letztes mal bin ich um 8.30 dort gewesen und bin dabei so um ca. 7Uhr losgefahren.


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Is schon ne Weile her, da war oben im Forum immer so ein Werbebanner drin. Seit ich Firefox benutze, sehe ich da allerdings nix mehr.



Ja, ja, immer diese verdammten Addons...Ts, ts, ts

Nix bekommt man mit. Man wird von der ganzen Werbung einfach ausgeschlossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (21. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast Du die Kinderstrecke (15km) mit Absicht aufgeführt


soll ja auch für pussies was dabei sein


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> soll ja auch für pussies was dabei sein


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Am 9. August findet in der Pfalz (Sägmühle in Trippstadt) ein Marathon statt:
> 
> http://www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de
> 
> ...



Welche Strecke schwebt Dir vor?


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

Falls jemand am Mittwoch-NaMi Bedarf haben sollte auf das hier:




Einfach per PN melden. 15Uhr wäre der angedachte Startzeitpunkt an der GBZ-Haltestelle.


----------



## mw1774 (21. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Mittwoch-NaMi Bedarf haben sollte .... 15Uhr wäre der angedachte Startzeitpunkt an der GBZ-Haltestelle.



bin ich hier der einzige der schaffen muss..
lehrer?


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> bin ich hier der einzige der schaffen muss..
> lehrer?



Von schaffen schreibst Du nie. Es kommen immer nur Grüße aus dem Büro...keine noch arbeitenden Grüße, oder vor Arbeit sehr schwitzende Grüße aus dem Büro..

Hinweis: Ich habe mir die senile Bettflucht antrainiert Gibt es bei der DIMB in 3 Kursen. Einsteiger, Fortgeschrittener und Hyperaktiver

Das hilft aber auch, früh anfangen zu arbeiten, dann kann man auch früh wieder aufhören


----------



## wookie (21. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Welche Strecke schwebt Dir vor?



ich fahre die große runde 101 km
die anfahrt und das startgeld soll sich ja auch rentieren 
kommst du auch am abend vorher?


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> bin ich hier der einzige der schaffen muss..
> lehrer?



JA...bzw. Kinners ich hab 3 Wochen *U*rlaub also viel zeit zum biken.....


----------



## kermit* (22. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> JA...bzw. Kinners ich hab 3 Wochen *U*rlaub also viel zeit zum biken.....


Na, dann kümmer dich mal ein bisschen um dein Höhenmeter-Sammelkonto! Das fühlt sich etwas vernachlässigt

Hat irgendwer Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde heute? (Wenns nicht allzu nass ist...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2008)

Na dann lass rocken Herr Dr. Übrigens am Donnerstag gehts nach Bad Wildbad, jetzt wo du Urlaub hast .... 

@grüner Frosch mit Hut:
Jau

@all
Am Wochenende will ich mal wieder HM machen. Von Bad Herrenalb über Teufelsmühle zum Hohloh -> Mittelweg bis zum Toten Mann (wie bei der Blaubeertour) -> zurück zur Prinzenhütte und über den Westweg (huhu Dave) nach Forbach (Ausstiegsmöglichkeit nach 1000hm) -> Auffahrt Richtung Badener Höhe bis zur Wegscheid oberhalb vom Stausee -> Trailsuche nach einer Umfahrung des letzten langweiligen Westwegstücks und Abfahrt über den letztes mal entdeckten Trail nach Forbach. Macht etwa 1400hm/50km
Achso, An- und Abfahrt mit der S-Bahn. Nach der Tour noch nach Bad Herrenalb zu fahren wäre nochmal +900hm.


----------



## matou (22. Juli 2008)

> Hat irgendwer Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde heute? (Wenns nicht allzu nass ist...)


Hab ein Päckchen bekommen - bei mir ist Heute Bastelzeit 




> @all
> Am Wochenende will ich mal wieder HM machen. Von Bad Herrenalb über Teufelsmühle zum Hohloh...



Bin am WE ja nicht da...nächstes WE Forbach muss reichen (für den Anfang).


*LMB Eintrag zu Forbach 88 *ist jetzt online 

==> Hier


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na dann lass rocken Herr Dr. Übrigens am Donnerstag gehts nach Bad Wildbad, jetzt wo du Urlaub hast ....
> 
> Achso, An- und Abfahrt mit der S-Bahn. Nach der Tour noch nach Bad Herrenalb zu fahren wäre nochmal +900hm.




NÖNÖ Eike laß mal....ich bleib in der badischen Toskana , Wildbad ist mir zu weit weg.Hier gibs noch so einiges zum biken......


----------



## iTom (22. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ich fahre die große runde 101 km
> die anfahrt und das startgeld soll sich ja auch rentieren
> kommst du auch am abend vorher?



Ich fahre morgens um 7Uhr los und bin dann um ca. halb neun dort. Hat letztes Jahr gut hingehauen.


----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2008)

Wie schauts aus mit einer Feierabendrunde? Das Wetter ist zwar nicht der Brüller aber regnen solls wohl nicht. 18:30 an der Quelle?


----------



## kermit* (22. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit einer Feierabendrunde? Das Wetter ist zwar nicht der Brüller aber regnen solls wohl nicht. 18:30 an der Quelle?



Bin dabei. 18:30 passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (22. Juli 2008)

Aloha alle zusammen,
ich weis nicht ob das hier reingehört aber ich mach´s mal einfach  und zwar ich bin neu Einsteiger in sachen DH und bin schon öfters den SMDH runtergefahren. Es soll ja auch noch wo anders was geben z.b. "Pfad" bei Ittersbach oder so es wurde mir zwar erklärt aber ich konnte es mir leider nicht merken. Ich habe nämlich vor den "Pfad" morgen mal abzufahren. Könnte mir vlt. mal erklären wie ich da hin komme?? Ich weis das es kurzfristig kommt, aber es wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte. Ich bedanke mich herzlichst für jede Hilfe!!


----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2008)

Bist du dir sicher mit Ittersbach? Da gibt es doch kaum Höhenunterschiede. Ich hab mal was von einer Strecke von Völkersbach nach Malsch gelesen aber selber war ich da auch noch nicht. Ansonsten gibt es in der Gegend noch den Toter-Mann-Trail von Schöllbronn nach Fischweier.


----------



## _anna (22. Juli 2008)

falls der "pfad" gefunden wurde, würde ich mich
über einen kurzen bericht sehr freuen


----------



## Landei-Forst (22. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am Wochenende will ich mal wieder HM machen. Von Bad Herrenalb über Teufelsmühle zum Hohloh -> Mittelweg bis zum Toten Mann (wie bei der Blaubeertour) -> zurück zur Prinzenhütte und über den Westweg (huhu Dave) nach Forbach (Ausstiegsmöglichkeit nach 1000hm)



da wäre ich dabei. Allerdings nur bis zum ersten mal Forbach.


----------



## lowrider89 (22. Juli 2008)

Mh dann wars vlt. doch völkersbach, weis nicht mehr so genau?? Naja ich begebe mich mal die Tage auf die suche vlt finde ich es ja^^ und sage dann mal bescheid, wenn ich es gefunden habe =)
MFG


----------



## matou (23. Juli 2008)

So um noch mal für Morgen in Bad Wildbad alles zu "klären"

Es bleibt dabei?
Wir treffen uns um 10:00 am Parkplatz unterhalb der Bike-Station!?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2008)

Genau.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juli 2008)

Wie ist in WB die Verpflegungslage?


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2008)

Es gibt eine Hütte beim FunX/Dual aber ob die unter der Woche auf hat weis ich nicht.


----------



## Nerd (23. Juli 2008)

Und bitte möglichst viele Movies aufnehmen, damit die daheim gebliebenen auch etwas davon haben und sich ein Bild von den Strecken machen können 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie ist in WB die Verpflegungslage?



Käfer u. Maden gibt es genügend Sehr proteinhaltig.


----------



## kermit* (23. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie ist in WB die Verpflegungslage?



Ich hatte die letzten Male einfach ein paar Euros in der Tasche und hab mir dann unten beim Bäcker was geholt. Die Bäckerin war nett 


Bin heute einen absolut spaßbringenden Trail in Bad Herrenalb gefahren, von der Art her so ungefähr wie der Little Buddha, aber länger. War toll


----------



## matou (23. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzten Male einfach ein paar Euros in der Tasche und hab mir dann unten beim Bäcker was geholt. Die Bäckerin war nett



So hat ich mir das auch gedacht...




kermit* schrieb:


> Bin heute einen absolut spaßbringenden Trail in Bad Herrenalb gefahren, von der Art her so ungefähr wie der Little Buddha, aber länger. War toll


Na dann bring ich mal Morgen die Karte mit


----------



## mw1774 (24. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> ...Bin heute einen absolut spaßbringenden Trail in Bad Herrenalb gefahren, von der Art her so ungefähr wie der Little Buddha, aber länger. War toll



bin gestern über bh-käppele-bernstein-mahlberg-walprechtsweier-ettlingen nach hause gefahren,wann warst du gestern in bh? hab da einige biker gesehen, ich war so gegen 17:40 da!


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Juli 2008)

heute GBZ Feierabendrunde! jemand lust?


----------



## iTom (24. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> heute GBZ Feierabendrunde! jemand lust?



bei mir geht es heute nicht


----------



## wookie (24. Juli 2008)

Heute gibt's keine Feierabendrunde!
*Heute ist Stammtisch!*


----------



## iTom (24. Juli 2008)

*Country-Cross-Tour 2008*

in Unteröwisheim


http://www.msc-internet.de/country_cross08.htm

Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> *Country-Cross-Tour 2008*
> 
> in Unteröwisheim
> 
> ...



JESSES Unneroise lebt wiederes geschehen noch Wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (24. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> *Country-Cross-Tour 2008*
> 
> in Unteröwisheim
> 
> ...



Da fahrn wir mit !!!
Große Runde !!


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> *Country-Cross-Tour 2008*
> in Unteröwisheim



wo isch den des??  ich kenne nur Unnereuse 



> Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an



der Karte nach zu urteilen sieht nach viel Waldautobahnen aus, aber was solls


----------



## Convex3k (25. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @all
> Am Wochenende will ich mal wieder HM machen.



Wann/ Wieviel Uhr willst du loslegen?


----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2008)

Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal, Uhrzeit gegen 11. Allerdings hab ich nach dem Bikeparkbesuch gestern Schmerzen im Handgeleng und weis noch nicht ob das überhaupt klappt. Es ist aber schon deutlich besser als gestern. Ich setze die Tour mal für Sonntag an, dann hab ich noch einen Tag mehr Zeit. Aber es kann eben sein, dass ich die Tour dann doch noch absagen muss.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> 11. Allerdings hab ich nach dem Bikeparkbesuch gestern Schmerzen im Handgeleng



Sei ein Mann! 
wo bleiben die Bilder und Bericht?


----------



## Convex3k (25. Juli 2008)

Schade, kann leider nur Samstags - dann vllt nächstes mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sei ein Mann!
> wo bleiben die Bilder und Bericht?



Bericht? Es ging überwiegend bergab  und es gibt auch für Nichtdownhiller sehr interessante Strecken wenn man weis wo man suchen muss. Die Bilder muss ich erst mal noch aussortieren. Der Tag gestern war dafür irgendwie zu kurz


----------



## matou (25. Juli 2008)

...ich hatte meine DSLR nur auf einer Abfahrt dabei (hat auch gereicht )
Hier hab ich mal drei Bilder rausgesucht...













Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen. Von den gut 150 sind am Schluss noch etwa 50 übrig geblieben.


----------



## MTBDave (25. Juli 2008)

Total geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Für solche Geschichten muss ich mich erstmal mit Schonern ausrüsten!

War nicht viel los, was?

Werde mich wegen dem Bikepark mal richtung Ende August melden - da hab ich Urlaub und evtl. auch Schoner!


----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2008)

Die Bahn war zwar meistens voll aber auf den Strecken haben wir außer am BikerX nie jemanden gesehen. Wir sind allerdings teilweise auch außerhalb des Parks unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## iTom (25. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...ich hatte meine DSLR nur auf einer Abfahrt dabei (hat auch gereicht )
> Hier hab ich mal drei Bilder rausgesucht...
> 
> ...
> Gruss René



Sauber

Die Bilder gefallen mir, schön klar. Nicht so wie meine Kamera, die bei jedem Grashalmschatten anfängt zu husten


----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2008)

Ja die Bilder aus einer Spiegelreflex sind schon eine andere Liga.

Meine Tourenplanung für das Wochenende hat sich jetzt übrigens endgültig erledigt. Das Handgelenk tut immer noch weh und die Wettervorhersage ist sowieso zu nass. Bleibt mehr Vorfreude auf Forbach übernächstes Wochenende.


----------



## iTom (25. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja die Bilder aus einer Spiegelreflex sind schon eine andere Liga.
> 
> Meine Tourenplanung für das Wochenende hat sich jetzt übrigens endgültig erledigt. Das Handgelenk tut immer noch weh und die Wettervorhersage ist sowieso zu nass. Bleibt mehr Vorfreude auf Forbach übernächstes Wochenende.



Hast Du etwa die Wurzeln rausreißen wollen, oder hast Du ein paar Steine aus dem Weg geräumt


----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2008)

Ne Sturz war keiner beteiligt. Es ist auch nicht direkt das Handgelenk sondern ein Muskel oder eine Sehne zwischen Elle und Speiche. Wahrscheinlich eine leichte Entündung, bei manchen Bewegungen vor allem mit dem Daumen sticht es auf einmal sehr fies.


----------



## Convex3k (25. Juli 2008)

jmd Lust morgen ne Runde zu drehen? Wo ist mir Prinzipiell egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (25. Juli 2008)

Hey ihr Brasilianer Burschen hat morgen jemand Lust mal die Pforzheimer Trail´s abzuchecken?

1400 Pforzheim Kupferhammer(Gaststätte mit Biergarten an der B463 Calwerstr. nach Dillweisenstein- Google).

Ist alles sehr kompakt aber mit relativ hohem Trailanteil.

Protektoren brauch man nicht- könnt euch unnützes Gewicht sparen.

Grüße Harry


----------



## matou (25. Juli 2008)

n'abend zusammen,
wegen der Forbach Terminabstimmung nochmal - ich kann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nur am Sonntag - am Samstag bin ich mindestens bis 14:00 unterwegs... 

Ich bin dann auch erstmal weg - Familienbesuch - hab das WE keinen Internetzugang 

Schönes WE & Gruss
René


----------



## MTBDave (25. Juli 2008)

Sonntag würd bei mir auch passen...


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Juli 2008)

kurz und knapp.. heute GBZ Runde?

na hätte mich gewundert wenn sich jemand gemeldet hätte 

also ich fahre heute um 13:00 am GBZ vorbei..


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juli 2008)

So am Sonntag wird ein Brasilianer Home Run angeboten......so ca. an die 40 Km und etwa 800 hm. Abfahrt ist am *GBZ Parkplatz* um 11 Uhr.


----------



## rossi-v (26. Juli 2008)

Steht das noch?

Wenn ja würde ich 1400 vorbeikommen, da war ich noch nie.

Gib mal frühzeitig Feedback

rossi



Messerharry schrieb:


> Hey ihr Brasilianer Burschen hat morgen jemand Lust mal die Pforzheimer Trail´s abzuchecken?
> 
> 1400 Pforzheim Kupferhammer(Gaststätte mit Biergarten an der B463 Calwerstr. nach Dillweisenstein- Google).
> 
> ...


----------



## Eike. (26. Juli 2008)

So wie das hier klingt schon.


----------



## rossi-v (26. Juli 2008)

cool


----------



## Messerharry (27. Juli 2008)

Na noch schön geärgert, auf´m Heimweg, in der Autofahrer freundlichen Stadt Pforzheim.

Bei mir waren es dann 50,6km daheim.

So ham wer´s gern, den Mitfahrer immer schön an Hinterrad kleben haben damit der FLOW nicht abreist.

Würmtaltrail´s rocks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (27. Juli 2008)

@Messerharry:
Nitrous 
Was hat es denn für eine größe und wie groß bist du?


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2008)

So Freunde des Bergradfahren´s , wir ( Michael+Vanessa+Andi) haben uns heute eine fette Runde Badische Toskana gegönnt.....bei gutem Wetter und fantastischen Trails(schön trocken zum abrocken)....





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## matou (28. Juli 2008)

Moin, moin,
wie siehts denn heute Abend mit einer Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf aus? 18:30, 19:00 ?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2008)

Mal abwarten was der Arm heute macht. Es ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser geworden aber ob er voll belastbar ist wird sich noch zeigen. Forbach ist aber nicht in Gefahr, spätestes Mittwoch sollte das Thema erledigt sein


----------



## matou (28. Juli 2008)

Och nö, das hört sich garnicht gut an - ist doch mittlerweile schon 4 Tage her.

Meld Dich einfach kurz - obs was wird...ansonsten gute Besserung!

Gruss René


----------



## Sägezahn (28. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> wie siehts denn heute Abend mit einer Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf aus? 18:30, 19:00 ?
> 
> Gruss René



Hallo Rene,

ich wäre dabei. Ich hoffe, der Wattkopf wird von Gewittern verschont.
Um 18:30 Uhr bei Hedwig?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (28. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> wie siehts denn heute Abend mit einer Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf aus? 18:30, 19:00 ?
> 
> Gruss René


Wollte heute auch eine Feierabendrunde fahren, hatte aber eher Bad Herrenalb im Visier als Wattkopf...


----------



## matou (28. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wollte heute auch eine Feierabendrunde fahren, hatte aber eher Bad Herrenalb im Visier als Wattkopf...




Da müsstest du mich nicht überreden 

Andreas, Eike wie siehts bei Euch dabei aus? Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Bahnhof in BH.

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (28. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Da müsstest du mich nicht überreden
> 
> Andreas, Eike wie siehts bei Euch dabei aus? Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Bahnhof in BH.
> 
> Gruss René


DAS wollte ich von dir hören 
Was hättest du im Sinn? Bernstein oder andere Seite?
Würde gerne wieder den Trail fahren, von dem ich dir erzählt hatte, nur lässt der sich nicht so richtig in eine Tour einbauen, wenn du BM nicht fahren willst.

edit: 
http://www.ruhestein.de/html/webcam.htm

Schön/Trocken sieht das nicht aus... vielleicht ist Wattkopf doch die bessere Wahl


----------



## matou (28. Juli 2008)

uih, naja hier scheints auch bald los zu gehen  

Auch ne schöne Seite als Überblick > http://www.blids.de/reload.htm?/spion/spion.php


Lasst uns erstmal beim Wattkopf bleiben - die Woche ist ja noch lang - ich hoffe das Wetter hält bzw beruhigt sich wieder bis nacher.


----------



## iTom (28. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> uih, naja hier scheints auch bald los zu gehen
> 
> Auch ne schöne Seite als Überblick > http://www.blids.de/reload.htm?/spion/spion.php
> 
> ...



Soll es was Gescheites sein, oder was von Siemens


----------



## /dev/random (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt fahr ich heute Abend bei 'ner Wattkopfrunde mit -- immer nur alleine fahren ist auf Dauer langweilig. Ich hoffe mal ihr lasst mich mit, auch wenn ich "nur" ein Hardtail hab 

Oh, und zum Thema Wetter: wetter-online zu Bad Herrenalb und zu Ettlingen. 


Viele Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## wookie (28. Juli 2008)

/dev/random schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich "nur" ein Hardtail hab  ...



das muss lauten: "... auch wenn ihr nur fullies habt ..."


----------



## wookie (28. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> wie siehts denn heute Abend mit einer Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf aus? 18:30, 19:00 ?
> 
> Gruss René



es ist nicht klar zu erkennen ob wir jetzt 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr starten?


----------



## matou (28. Juli 2008)

uuups...

18:30 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (28. Juli 2008)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt fahr ich heute Abend bei 'ner Wattkopfrunde mit -- immer nur alleine fahren ist auf Dauer langweilig. Ich hoffe mal ihr lasst mich mit, auch wenn ich "nur" ein Hardtail hab
> 
> ...



Hi Philipp,

Ich weiß nicht, ob du weißt wo der Startpunkt ist. Hier ein Link:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=48.955418,+8.433326&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16&iwloc=addr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2008)

Ich bin für heute raus. Die Versuche mit dem Stadtrad haben gezeigt, dass es zwar ginge aber ich warte lieber noch ein oder zwei Tage bevor ich zu früh wieder anfange und sich das ganze dann länger hinzieht. Wenns mich wenigstens mal geschmissen hätte wüsste ich wos herkommt


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Da müsstest du mich nicht überreden
> 
> Andreas, Eike wie siehts bei Euch dabei aus? Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Bahnhof in BH.
> 
> Gruss René



Danke der Einladung ist mir aber zu viel rumgedüse nach Herrenalb....


----------



## kermit* (28. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir wirds heute doch nichts.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß, hoffentlich wird die Schlammschlacht nicht allzu groß ausfallen


----------



## matou (28. Juli 2008)

Hah, das passt ja - muss mich auch ausklinken - ich sitz noch im Büro.

@Conny - ich würde diese Woche gerne nochmal nach BH - sollten wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren - das mit dem BM schauen wir mal


----------



## wookie (28. Juli 2008)

also ich fahre heute 18:30 Uhr auf der heimfahrt an der quelle vorbei.


----------



## iTom (28. Juli 2008)

Falls jemand am Mi Bedarf haben sollten nach:





Rechtzeitig melden!

Trotz den angesagten ~34°C dürfte es sich nicht so heiß anfühlen, da ne Weile lang im Wald gefahren wird.


----------



## rossi-v (29. Juli 2008)

*Wie sieht's aus, heute abend ~ 1900 an der Hedwigsquelle? *


see you 

rossi


----------



## matou (29. Juli 2008)

Wenn das Wetter hält sollte 19:00 bei mir klappen...

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (29. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut
grob:
- Wattkopf
- Brombeertrail 
- SMDH (2x ??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (29. Juli 2008)

Ja, mal schauen - können wir ja nach Laune & Zeit entscheiden...


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2008)

Bei mir müsste es heute auch wieder gehen  Eventuell lass ich den DH erstmal weg aber das seh ich dann.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Mi Bedarf haben sollten nach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann und ab wo Tom????


----------



## iTom (29. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wann und ab wo Tom????



15Uhr od. 15.30Uhr ab GBZ-Paakplatz hätte ich gedacht...

Passt das?


----------



## rossi-v (29. Juli 2008)

war ne gute tour heute
incl. platten


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> 15Uhr od. 15.30Uhr ab GBZ-Paakplatz hätte ich gedacht...
> 
> Passt das?



Hat sich erledigt .....bin um 10 unterwegs einfach zu heiß heute Mittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (30. Juli 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> war ne gute tour heute
> incl. platten




Latex ist nicht nur fürs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gut


----------



## MTBDave (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte zwar mehr eingeplant wie nur eine Abfahrt aber jaaaa.....


----------



## Messerharry (30. Juli 2008)

Jemand von den Brasilianer´n LUST auf Würmtal heute 1800 Pforzheim/Kupferhammer.

Ich bin dort und so wie´s aussieht auch ein paar von den Pforzemer Freeride Burschen.

Grüße Harry


----------



## matou (30. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Einladung - Wir sind heute schon am BM 

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt .....bin um 10 unterwegs einfach zu heiß heute Mittag.



Wie bereits erwähnt, ging die Temperatur im Wald. Bergauf halt den Helm ab
Die Trails waren schön schnell heute. Furztrockener Boden und keine roten Schnecken auf dem Boden, die gerne als ungebetene Gäste mim Rad mitfahren


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, ging die Temperatur im Wald. Bergauf halt den Helm ab
> Die Trails waren schön schnell heute. Furztrockener Boden und keine roten Schnecken auf dem Boden, die gerne als ungebetene Gäste mim Rad mitfahren



Weiste Tom war um 10 schon heftig heiß...und das muss ich meiner Pumpe nicht noch antun Mittags


----------



## matou (31. Juli 2008)

Hah, war eine tolle Tour gestern Abend - mal eine etwas andere BM Befahrung!

Während der Auffahrt donnerte es um uns herum - auf dem Zickzackweg regnete es - als wir unten waren kam blauer Himmel zum Vorschein - der Lohn der Tüchtigen  

Also gings weiter und nochmal hoch auf die Mühle und hinüber zur Hahnenfalzhütte wo wir Connies neuen Trail ausprobiert haben - ein Sahneteil auch wenn der Untergrund sowohl auf dem BM als auch auf dem neuen Trail ziehmlich rutschig war!

Die Fotos hab ich natürlich mit Strg + X von der Karte geholt - somit hab ich sie auch nicht hier im Büro auf der Karte dabei die ich dafür extra mitgenommen habe  
Naja, die gibts dann heute Abend...

Gruss René


/Edit - noch zwei Fotos von Gestern - ich brauch eine besser Kompakt-Cam!


----------



## kermit* (31. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hah, war eine tolle Tour gestern Abend - mal eine etwas andere BM Befahrung!
> 
> Während der Auffahrt donnerte es um uns herum - auf dem Zickzackweg regnete es - als wir unten waren kam blauer Himmel zum Vorschein - der Lohn der Tüchtigen
> 
> ...



Jo, die Tour gestern war wirklich klasse, auf dem 2. Trail musst du definitiv mal deine Spiegel-Reflex mitnehmen!

Auf dem linken Foto hab ich aber einen recht bescheidenen Gesichtsausdruck  Definitiv kein Foto für die Partnerbörse


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2008)

Hast du jetzt so panische Angst vor Kratzern in den Standrohren, dass du sie einpackst?


----------



## kermit* (31. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt so panische Angst vor Kratzern in den Standrohren, dass du sie einpackst?


Nachdem ich die zweite Fox 36 Talas zerstört habe: JA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (31. Juli 2008)

> Jo, die Tour gestern war wirklich klasse, auf dem 2. Trail musst du definitiv mal deine Spiegel-Reflex mitnehmen!



Ja und einen funktionierenden zweiten Blitz - die Kulisse ist echt genial - vermooster Nadel(-Ur-)Wald - ein wenig British Columbia-Feeling


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die zweite Fox 36 Talas zerstört habe: JA.



Was ist den an dem Spicy für ne Gabel dran? 55?


----------



## kermit* (31. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was ist den an dem Spicy für ne Gabel dran? 55?



im Moment 2006 66 SL Luftgabel, die 55er scheinen ja hauptsächlich Murks zu sein...


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2008)

Fahrt mal nicht so oft den BM, sonst verschleißt der zu schnell. Irgendwann demnächst möcht ich ihn auch mal wieder fahrn


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Juli 2008)

Da wäre ich auch mal wieder mit dabei. Hab grad Urlaub. Muss aber noch warten, bis ich meine Ausfälle von Wildbad komplett wieder ersetzt habe.


----------



## kermit* (31. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch mal wieder mit dabei. Hab grad Urlaub. Muss aber noch warten, bis ich meine Ausfälle von Wildbad komplett wieder ersetzt habe.



?! Was war denn in Wildbad?


----------



## matou (31. Juli 2008)

Hab ich was verpasst, da ist doch eigentlich alles glatt gelaufen??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auf dem Parkplatz den einen Spacer für meine Vorderradnabe verloren.  Ist mir leider erst abends bei ausladen aufgefallen. Musste ich jetzt erst recherchieren wo ich den herbekomme. Ist mittlerweile jedoch bestellt, nur noch nicht geliefert.


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die zweite Fox 36 Talas zerstört habe: JA.



Ne nicht echt? Oh man das ist bitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab auf dem Parkplatz den einen Spacer für meine Vorderradnabe verloren.  Ist mir leider erst abends bei ausladen aufgefallen. Musste ich jetzt erst recherchieren wo ich den herbekomme. Ist mittlerweile jedoch bestellt, nur noch nicht geliefert.



Parodonthose?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. August 2008)

Nein. Zähne sind noch alle dran.


----------



## matou (1. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Fahrt mal nicht so oft den BM, sonst verschleißt der zu schnell. Irgendwann demnächst möcht ich ihn auch mal wieder fahrn



Die Hauptverantwortlichen für den Trailverschleiß auf dem BM sind glaub ich eher die Massen an Wanderern & das Wetter/Regen. Du hast hier einfach offenen ungeschützten Boden - den spült es im nu weg. Der Trail ist stellenweise schon jetzt in einem wesentlich schlechteren Zustand als zu Jahresbeginn - teilweise besteht er nur noch aus losem Geröll und ist ziehmlich ausgespült.

Offizielle Trailpflege wär mal was


----------



## wookie (1. August 2008)

hat jemand von euch lust eine tour über ca. 3-4 tage zu machen?
ich habe spontan ne woche länger urlaub als gedacht (nächste woche) und überlege mir schon seit gestern was ich alles in der woche anstellen könnte.

westweg oder sowas in der art. müssen auch keine 3-4 tage sein, länger oder kürzer wäre auch ok.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. August 2008)

ich muss noch zwei Wochen auf meinen Urlaub warten, und wenn der ankommt, fahren wir dahin wo's keine Berge gibt.


----------



## iTom (1. August 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ich muss noch zwei Wochen auf meinen Urlaub warten, und wenn der ankommt, fahren wir dahin wo's keine Berge gibt.



Mußt halt ne Rennschwucke mitnehmen und KM machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (1. August 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ich muss noch zwei Wochen auf meinen Urlaub warten, und wenn der ankommt, fahren wir dahin wo's keine Berge gibt.



 salzwüste ?


----------



## andi1969 (1. August 2008)

*Am Mittwoch ist geplant , das der Andi  ins Trailwonderland versumpft.......wer also auch viel Zeit und Lust hat kann sich anschließen.....*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Mittwoch ist geplant , das der Andi  ins Trailwonderland versumpft.......wer also auch viel Zeit und Lust hat kann sich anschließen.....*



Schade schade, Sonntag in einer Woche hätte gepasst!

Muss für diesen Sonntag (Forbach) leider wieder absagen - Krankenbesuch in Wuppertal (ohen Bike!) ...


----------



## kermit* (1. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> 
> melde mich mal verbindlich an, werde nicht wieder wettermäßig kneifen wie letztes Mal, versprochen!





Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Muss für diesen Sonntag (Forbach) leider wieder absagen - Krankenbesuch in Wuppertal (ohen Bike!) ...









ich konnte nicht anders... nimms mir nicht böse


----------



## iTom (2. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Mittwoch ist geplant , das der Andi  ins Trailwonderland versumpft.......wer also auch viel Zeit und Lust hat kann sich anschließen.....*



Könnt vermutl. recht kurzfristig bei mir werden, dass ich mich bei Dir melde. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich eher nicht frei bekommen.
Das Wetter soll ja recht gut werden.


----------



## andi1969 (2. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Schade schade, Sonntag in einer Woche hätte gepasst!
> 
> Muss für diesen Sonntag (Forbach) leider wieder absagen - Krankenbesuch in Wuppertal (ohen Bike!) ...



Naja da ist die ausgefallene Strombergrunde (Kraichgau) geplant......


----------



## matou (2. August 2008)

*Forbach 88*

Sorry Jungs - aber ich muss wahrscheinlich absagen - ich hab mir eine Erkältung eingefangen und weiß noch nicht ob ich bis Morgen fit sein werde. 

Wenns Morgen nicht klappt werde ich dann halt nächstes WE nach Forbach fahren - entgehen lasse ich mirs auf keinen Fall.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (2. August 2008)

Ungeschicktes Timing, aber besser jetzt als in zwei Wochen. Der Schwarzspecht hat ja auch schon abgesagt. Verschieben wir das ganze dann einfach auf nächstes Wochenende und die übrigen machen morgen was anderes? Ich hätte da was sehr schönes ab Bad Herrenalb anzubieten. Von der Strecke und Höhenmeter etwa ähnlich und auch mit sehr hohem Trailanteil technisch deutlich einfacher als der Westweg.


----------



## matou (2. August 2008)

Ja, können wir gerne verschieben - mal sehen was Conny noch sagt -dann ändere ich den Termin ab. Ich werd wenn ich Morgen nicht fit bin wieder eine Wartungssession am Bike einlegen.

Was willst du Morgen fahren - Weg 25 nach Hörden runter?

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (2. August 2008)

Will Morgen eine Runde Toskana biken ...wer also Lust hat bitte melden.
Abfahrt so zw. 10-11 Uhr. Alles andere verhandelbar
Ich schau so um 21 Uhr noch mal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, können wir gerne verschieben - mal sehen was Conny noch sagt -dann ändere ich den Termin ab. Ich werd wenn ich Morgen nicht fit bin wieder eine Wartungssession am Bike einlegen.
> 
> Was willst du Morgen fahren - Weg 25 nach Hörden runter?
> 
> Gruss René



Den 24er aber das dürfte der sein den du meinst. Von Hörden hoch zum Käppele und dann entweder den Trail von der Hahnfalzhütte oder hoch zum Dobel und den Grafensteig ausprobieren.


----------



## matou (2. August 2008)

Das klingt ganz gut - ich wünsche viel Spaß!

Ich hab jetzt auch den Forbach 88 Termin aktualisiert - zugesagt haben bisher Conny und Eike.

Schwarzspecht - wie siehts nächstes WE bei Dir aus? Die Alpen wollen vorbereitet werden 

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (2. August 2008)

Ok dann morgen um 11 am Bahnhof in Bad Herrenalb. Es geht über den Bernstein auf einem einfachen aber schönen und vor allem langen Trail ins Murgtal nach Gernsbach. Von da aus über Loffenau zur Hahnfalzhütte und wie es dann genau weiter geht schaun mer dann, da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Es werden ca 1300hm und 40 km LMB-Eintrag


----------



## Grosser1609 (2. August 2008)

ja da schließ ich mich doch an...
Soll ich dich mitnehmen nach BH, genug Platz ist im Auto und aufm Heckträger? 10.20 Uhr Bahnhof KA Südausgang?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Eike. (2. August 2008)

Da sag ich nicht nein


----------



## Grosser1609 (2. August 2008)

Prima, dann bis morgen!


----------



## kermit* (2. August 2008)

Eikes Tour hört sich wirklich schön an, aber leider kann ich nicht, da ich um halb 3 wieder daheim sein muss (von daher bin ich froh, dass Forbach verschoben wurde).
Bei mir wirds dehalb nur eine kurze Morgenrunde. Nächstes Wochenende bin ich dabei!


----------



## Eike. (3. August 2008)

Moin Moin. Das Wetter sieht zwar noch ein bischen trist aus aber die Vorhersage ist gut und lieber ein paar Wolken als 30°.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Schwarzspecht - wie siehts nächstes WE bei Dir aus? Die Alpen wollen vorbereitet werden
> 
> Gruss René



.... stressig, meine Frau ist zu Untersuchungen in einer Klinik in Wuppertal - hoffe, sie kommt am WE zurück! Solange bin halt berufstätiger Alleneirziehender von zwei Katzenkindern. Als Entschädigung versuche ich mal einen neuen Rahmen herauszuschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (3. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Moin Moin. Das Wetter sieht zwar noch ein bischen trist aus aber die Vorhersage ist gut und lieber ein paar Wolken als 30°.



Na, wie wars heute bei euch? In Karlsruhe hats ja recht heftig geregnet.
Seid ihr arg naß geworden?


----------



## Eike. (3. August 2008)

Geregnet hats zwar nicht bzw nur sehr wenig aber es war halt alles nass. Auf den Trails hat man ständig irgendwelches nasses Gemüse im Gesicht gehabt  Ansonsten wars halt brutal schwül obwohl es grad mal 20°C hatte. Zum Glück hatte ich 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt noch den genialen Gedanken vorne ein Schutzblech zu montieren 
Beim Dreizielstein bin ich dann auch noch falsch abgebogen und hab den falschen Trail mitgenommen aber dafür hab ich einen geilen (für mich) entdeckt. Der Westweg von der Hahnfalzhütte Richtung Weithäusleplatz geht zwar bergauf aber macht richtig Spaß  Jetzt fehlt von da aus nur noch ein gescheiter Trail nach BH, der Grafenweg war nicht so der Knaller.


----------



## kermit* (3. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Westweg von der Hahnfalzhütte Richtung Weithäusleplatz geht zwar bergauf aber macht richtig Spaß



Hab meine Karte gerade nicht zur Hand, deshalb die Frage:

Ist das der Weg, der schräg links bergauf an dem Brunnen vorbei geht? Den bin ich auch mal ein paar hundert Meter gefahren, war eigentlich ganz witzig.


Da geb ich bei google "Westweg Hahnenfalzhütte" ein, und das kommt beim zweiten Link:


----------



## matou (3. August 2008)

> Ist das der Weg, der schräg links bergauf an dem Brunnen vorbei geht? Den bin ich auch mal ein paar hundert Meter gefahren, war eigentlich ganz witzig.



Ich glaub den bin ich auch schon ein paar mal gefahren - allerdings aus Richtung Weithäusleplatz kommend - runter gibts schon noch eine Alternative 
Mal sehen ich will die Woche - wenn ich wieder fit bin - nochmal in der Ecke ein paar Km machen. Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen starten - mir schwebt im Moment Donnerstag vor.

Gruss René

P.S. ist doch ein prima Fahrradständer


----------



## Eike. (3. August 2008)

Ja aber ohne den Nackedei  Dafür hat Martin eine Truppe Trekkingbiker auf den Weg geschickt  Was aus denen geworden ist weis ich aber net. Für mich war das der schönste Trail der Tour. Nächstes mal, weiß ich, dass ich aufpassen muss um im Murgtal den richtigen Trail mitzunehmen. Und beim Aufstieg nehm ich den Abzweig zu den Wasserfällen auch nicht mehr, das war eine rech mühsame Schieberei.




> Mal sehen ich will die Woche - wenn ich wieder fit bin - nochmal in der Ecke ein paar Km machen. Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen starten - mir schwebt im Moment Donnerstag vor.



Jau, sag Bescheid wenn du weist wann.


----------



## Grosser1609 (4. August 2008)

Jau, schee woars....
und die Ecke bei den Loffenauer Wasserfällen ist so schlecht nicht...zumindest in umgekehrter Richtung und bei Trockenheit. Und die Trekkingradler wollten ja partout nicht die Umfahrung nehmen ,wäre ja schließlich wieder ein Stück bergauf gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (4. August 2008)

sodele morgen früh um 5:00 uhr gehts in karlsruhe HBF los und ich flitze per bahn nach basel.

dort angekommen geht es per MTB wieder in nördliche richtung:






tschühüüüs *winke* 

edit: hoffentlich finde ich keine haare oder sonstige verunreinigungen von nakten wanderern im brunnen-wasser


----------



## iTom (4. August 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> sodele morgen früh um 5:00 uhr gehts in karlsruhe HBF los und ich flitze per bahn nach basel.
> 
> dort angekommen geht es per MTB wieder in nördliche richtung:
> 
> ...



Bist Du eigentlich am Samstag dann nicht dabei? Bikemarathon-Pfaelzerwald.de?


----------



## Eike. (5. August 2008)

Pah bis dahin ist der doch den Westweg rauf und wieder runter gefahren


----------



## speedygonzales (5. August 2008)

das Wetter ist ja Phantastisch, und ich komme wohl püntklich aus dem Büro raus, werde heute eine GBZ runde drehen so ca. 17:30 am GBZ jemand lust?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> das Wetter ist ja Phantastisch, und ich komme wohl püntklich aus dem Büro raus, werde heute eine GBZ runde drehen so ca. 17:30 am GBZ jemand lust?



Bei dem Wetter kann jeder fahren.


----------



## matou (5. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter kann jeder fahren.



psst...dafür gibts ja eigentlich noch einen Pussythread...oder ist der schonwieder tot


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> psst...dafür gibts ja eigentlich noch einen Pussythread...oder ist der schonwieder tot



Stimmt. Speedy künftig bitte hier posten.


----------



## andi1969 (5. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> das Wetter ist ja Phantastisch, und ich komme wohl püntklich aus dem Büro raus, werde heute eine GBZ runde drehen so ca. 17:30 am GBZ jemand lust?



17,30 Mann da sitz ich gerade beim Essen.... is an bissel späht mein Freund oder......


----------



## matou (6. August 2008)

So...ich habe Morgen einen halben Tag Urlaub.

Ich will Morgen eine Tour in der Herrenalber Gegend machen, z.b. so etwas...

BH - Bernstein - Bernsteintrails - Käpple - Rißwasentrail - Teufelsmühle - Weithäuslesplatz - Hahnenfalzhütte - Trail xyz - Rißwasentrail - BH

Starten würde ich z.B. gegen 14:00 in BH am Bahnhof - wer ist mit dabei? Die Herren Studies  ?

Grüsse René


----------



## speedygonzales (6. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 17,30 Mann da sitz ich gerade beim Essen.... is an bissel späht mein Freund oder......



Spät? was habt ihr alle für Arbeitszeiten? 

ich hatte mein Spaß am Mount St. Michael!

lustig auch Omi ging mit Enkeln Spazieren.. 
ich mache langsam, kleine Bengel zu Omi: "Achtung Omi da kommt ein Radfahrer"
Omi zum Enkel: "nein das ist kein Radfahrer, das ist ein Mountainbike!"

gruss an die unbekannte Joggerin mit der Wahnsinnskoondition die mich den Weg zur Kapelle begleitet hat falls sie hier mitlist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Die Herren Studies  ?
> 
> Grüsse René



Sie haben geläutet? Bis morgen 
Für die Streckenführung hab ich auch noch einen trail- und höhenmeterlastigen Zusatzantrag


----------



## matou (6. August 2008)

Klar - können wir ja dann schauen (auch je nachdem wie fit ich bin )

Dann bis Morgen.

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (6. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...
> 
> gruss an die unbekannte Joggerin mit der Wahnsinnskoondition die mich den Weg zur Kapelle begleitet hat falls sie hier mitlist



Warst Du soooo langsam?


----------



## speedygonzales (6. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Warst Du soooo langsam?



ich bin doch ein Gentleman,  und gab ihr den vortritt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich bin doch ein Gentleman,  und gab ihr den vortritt



Alles klar. Du hast ihr die ganze Zeit auf den Arsch geschaut.


----------



## andi1969 (6. August 2008)

*Sommer , Sonne, Pfalz allein.....*






[/URL][/IMG]

Und Spaß hat´s gemacht ...5x Bodenprobe genommenwinken:ich ich) Ego angeschrammt ,Bike angeschrammt

Weitere Bilder im Album


----------



## Curtado (6. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sommer , Sonne, Pfalz allein.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicht ganz, ich war ja auch dabei!! Und musste den alten Herrn Bruder immer wieder aufs Rad setzen


----------



## speedygonzales (6. August 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> nicht ganz, ich war ja auch dabei!! Und musste den alten Herrn Bruder immer wieder aufs Rad setzen



etwas mehr Respekt vor dem ältesten Brasilianische Rat


----------



## iTom (6. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sommer , Sonne, Pfalz allein.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, Du Geologe Gesichtsbremser oder Ellenbogenschleifer

Auf jeden Fall habt ich auch super Wetter gehabt, wenn ich die Bilder so anschaue. Habt ihr komplett durchfahren können, oder habt ihr eine Umleitung fahren dürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (6. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> So...ich habe Morgen einen halben Tag Urlaub.
> 
> Ich will Morgen eine Tour in der Herrenalber Gegend machen, z.b. so etwas...
> 
> ...



Habe gerade die Erlaubnis eingeholt, das ich auch mitdarf
Werde wahrscheinlich direkt vom Dobel kommen.

Bis morgen


----------



## matou (7. August 2008)

Klasse, dann bis nacher! Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter hält und das was ich gerade im Radio gehört habe sich nicht bewahrheitet!

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2008)

Ich drück euch die Daumen. Wobei ich wenig Hoffnung habe.


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ahhh, Du Geologe Gesichtsbremser oder Ellenbogenschleifer
> 
> Auf jeden Fall habt ich auch super Wetter gehabt, wenn ich die Bilder so anschaue. Habt ihr komplett durchfahren können, oder habt ihr eine Umleitung fahren dürfen?



Au ja das Wetter war sowas von fantastisch und wir sind´s komplett (48km) durchgefahren

Nö *Kniebremser*war nicht so mein Tag gestern warum auch immer


----------



## mw1774 (7. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Au ja das Wetter war sowas von fantastisch und wir sind´s komplett (48km) durchgefahren
> 
> Nö *Kniebremser*war nicht so mein Tag gestern warum auch immer



will auch wieder fahren, spark seit gestern wegen aufhängungsbruch beim händler   ich geb einfach zu viel druck 

grüße vom autofahrer


----------



## matou (7. August 2008)

...nene, das Dingens ist einfach viel zu leicht 

_Ja, Conny, dass hab ich gesagt ;-)_

Aber - hoffentlich wird es schnell abgewickelt - viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. August 2008)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt bzw ertrinkt als erstes  Wegen dem angesagten Regen ziehe ich meinen Trailantrag auch wieder zurück. Wäre blöd grad im Murgtal zumzuhängen wenn es anfängt zu regenen. So kann man ja im Fall der Fälle einfach nach BH zurückfahren. Ach schaun mer mal, ich pack meine Regenklamotten ein dann regenet es sowieso nicht.


----------



## matou (7. August 2008)

> So kann man ja im Fall der Fälle einfach nach BH zurückfahren.



Dass wäre nacher auch meine Argumentation dagegen gewesen 

Achja, wir treffen uns wieder am Parkplatz vor dem Bahnhof - wie beim letzten mal?!


----------



## kermit* (7. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Dass wäre nacher auch meine Argumentation dagegen gewesen
> 
> Achja, wir treffen uns wieder am Parkplatz vor dem Bahnhof - wie beim letzten mal?!



Alles klar, passt!



gruß


----------



## speedygonzales (7. August 2008)

so werde nach Warmduscher Feierabend Zeiten (tm)  wieder eine kleine runde drehen..

Hey Dirk, hast ja Urlaub vielleicht darfst ja mit wenn mit Bügeln fertig bist  und beim Andy gibt es den Abschluss  Dessert, der ist ja immer so früh zu abendessen


----------



## Landei-Forst (7. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so werde nach Warmduscher Feierabend Zeiten (tm)  wieder eine kleine runde drehen..



Seit wann hast du eine Halbtagsstelle?


----------



## speedygonzales (7. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du eine Halbtagsstelle?



nene.. Warmduscherzeit = Andy´s Abendbrotzeit zeit ~ 17:30 GBZ


----------



## matou (7. August 2008)

So...die Tour wurde am am Rißwasen durch aufziehendes Gewitter abgekürzt und wieder zurück nach BH geführt.

Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich es am Sa nochmal versuchen. Falls jemand interesse hat - kurz Bescheid geben dann können wir eine Uhrzeit ausmachen...

Gruss René


----------



## Landei-Forst (7. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> nene.. Warmduscherzeit = Andy´s Abendbrotzeit zeit ~ 17:30 GBZ



Sag ich doch, ne Halbtagsstelle.


----------



## matou (7. August 2008)

Super - hab gerade gesehen - du hast ja mtb-pussy.de wieder aktualisiert! Speedy ist ja schon wieder Pussy des Monats geworden - weiter so


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> nene.. Warmduscherzeit = Andy´s Abendbrotzeit zeit ~ 17:30 GBZ



...Du stehst auch nicht 4.30 Morgens auf oder *Kleiner*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (7. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Super - hab gerade gesehen - du hast ja mtb-pussy.de wieder aktualisiert! Speedy ist ja schon wieder Pussy des Monats geworden - weiter so



ehh? er hat die Website schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht geändert..


----------



## speedygonzales (7. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...Du stehst auch nicht 4.30 Morgens auf oder *Kleiner*



nöö *Grosser* niemals, ich bin Langschläfer, so um ~8:00 finde ich eine angenehmer Weck zeit


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Super - hab gerade gesehen - du hast ja mtb-pussy.de wieder aktualisiert! Speedy ist ja schon wieder Pussy des Monats geworden - weiter so



Jahresabo 


Werd am So um 14.30 am GBZ wieder ne 2h-Runde drehen. Wer Interesse hat, ist herzlich eingeladen ...


----------



## Eike. (7. August 2008)

Nix da, am Sonntag gehts in den schwarzen Wald um die Badener Höhe im Sturm zu nehmen.


----------



## Landei-Forst (7. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ehh? er hat die Website schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht geändert..



Stimmt, aber solange ein gewisser Speedygonzales die Pussy des Monats ist, ist die Seite automatisch immer aktuell .

Jaja, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe, dann regnet es Pussies.


----------



## wookie (7. August 2008)

puhh war des heiß.
ich bin am dienstag um 5:00 Uhr früh in Karlsruhe abgefahren und so ca. um 8:50 in Basel (Weil am Rhein) angekommen.

Den Einstieg zum Westweg habe ich erst nach ner stunde suchen gefunden. 

Bin heute noch vor dem ersten Regentropfen gegen 15 Uhr wieder daheim angekommen.

1. Tag:
Alle großen Westweg-Berge - Blauen, Belchen, Feldberg
Die Feldbergabfahrt hatte ich 2 mal. Einmal hatte ich die falsche und bin im Höllental rausgekommen. Also alles wieder hoch und dann die richtige Abfahrt als Nightride richtung Feldsee.
ca. 22:30 Uhr habe ich eine Hütte nähe des Feldsees gefunden.

2. Tag:
Nach dem Aufstehen gings gleich auf den Trails weiter richtung Titisee.
Und weiter auf dem Westweg bis 15 km vor der Alexanderschanze hinter Hausach. Hatte dort auch erst so ca. 23:00 eine Schutzhütte gefunden.

3. Tag:
4:00 früh gehts wieder los. Alexanderschanze, Schliffkopf, Forbach usw...


Durch das schweere Gepäck lastete ein viel größerer Druck auf meinem Po. Die letzten km vom Forbach über die Hahnenfalzhütte waren sehr schmerzhaft. Ich brauch sicher ne woche um mich wieder zu "glätten".

Bin ohne Karte, Navi oder Kompass unterwegs gewesen und habe mich nur 3 mal verfahren. - Also im Groben finde ich den Westweg sehr gut ausgeschildert. Ich hatte nie gedacht das es so viele Trails am Stück im Schwarzwald zu fahren gibt.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8691

Von Trails habe ich jetzt erstmal die Schnauze voll. 



iTom schrieb:


> Bist Du eigentlich am Samstag dann nicht dabei? Bikemarathon-Pfaelzerwald.de?


Ich dachte ich könnte, da ich aber so kaputt bin wirds nix werden.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. August 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Von Trails habe ich jetzt erstmal die Schnauze voll.



schöne Bilder!
aber mal ehrlich,  macht es Spaß Trails mit "Vollbeladet" zu fahren?, ich stelle es mir total unhandlich vor, das ist das einzige was mich vor so eine Aktion abschreckt..


----------



## iTom (7. August 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8691
> ...



Schöne Bilder. Wenn die Wolken nicht gewesen wären, wären die Farben noch besser herausgekommen auf einigen Bildern. Schade eigentlich. Nunja, beim nächsten mal vielleicht



> Ich dachte ich könnte, da ich aber so kaputt bin wirds nix werden.



Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. Als ich letztens meine 110km am Tag gemachte hatte, konnte ich irgendwann auch nicht mehr sitzen. Von so nem Bonanzaradsitz hatte ich unterwegs "geträumt". Half aber nichts.
Dir wird es wahrscheinlich ähnlich gegangen sein, kann ich mir vorstellen.
Wieviel Kilo hatte denn Dein Gepäck insgesamt?


----------



## mw1774 (7. August 2008)

hey wookie, tolle tour, tolle bilder, wir beneiden dich 
manoman und das alles in 2 tagen  maximum respekt!
das hört sich wirklich nach freiheit an! das nächste mal komme ich mit, wenn ich mal aus dem büro darf 

p.s. der umwerfer liegt noch im sekretariat, melde dich mal ob waldbronn oder karlsruhe besser ist!

sofagrüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (7. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> schöne Bilder!
> aber mal ehrlich,  macht es Spaß Trails mit "Vollbeladet" zu fahren?, ich stelle es mir total unhandlich vor, das ist das einzige was mich vor so eine Aktion abschreckt..



ich hatte die tour nicht geplant, sondern bin von heute auf morgen einfach losgefahren. - darum musste ich alles nötige mitnehmen.
bei einer geplanten tour könnte man in hotels oder jugendherrbergen schlafen, essen kaufen gehen usw, und würde mit sehr viel weniger auskommen.

Allerdings ziehe ich Lagerfeuer und Pennen im Wald einem Federbett vor. Nicht des Komforts wegen, sonder wegen dem Fun-Faktor.

Es ist natürlich schöner ohne gepäck zu fahren, aber ohne wäre die tour ja nicht möglich.

Singletrails sind ja trotzdem möglich nur eben mit mehr gefühl und langsamer. alles ab S3,5 habe ich aber gelassen - wollte ja die Tour heil überstehen und mit so einem hohem schwerpunkt wirds da schon sehr sehr kritisch 



iTom schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Wenn die Wolken nicht gewesen wären, wären die Farben noch besser herausgekommen auf einigen Bildern. Schade eigentlich. Nunja, beim nächsten mal vielleicht
> 
> Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. Als ich letztens meine 110km am Tag gemachte hatte, konnte ich irgendwann auch nicht mehr sitzen. Von so nem Bonanzaradsitz hatte ich unterwegs "geträumt". Half aber nichts.
> Dir wird es wahrscheinlich ähnlich gegangen sein, kann ich mir vorstellen.
> Wieviel Kilo hatte denn Dein Gepäck insgesamt?



>> Wenn die Wolken nicht gewesen wären ...
Zum glück gab ein ein paar wölkchen, meine arme sehen aus als hätte man sie bis zum T-shirt-ansatz in die Fritöse gehängt 
noch mehr sonne und ich hätte mir ne jacke anziehen müssen.

Das ganze Gepäck inkl. Rucksack hat ca 20 kg.
Das schwerste waren Schlafsack, Isomatte, Lampe, Warme Klamotten für die Nächte im Freien, Essen, Trinken.
Aufgetankt hatte ich max. 4,5 Liter im Rucksack und 1 Liter am Bike. Hat bei der Hitze fast ein tag gelangt.



mw1774 schrieb:


> hey wookie, tolle tour, tolle bilder, wir beneiden dich
> manoman und das alles in 2 tagen  maximum respekt!
> das hört sich wirklich nach freiheit an! das nächste mal komme ich mit, wenn ich mal aus dem büro darf
> 
> ...



Es waren keine 2 Tage, sondern 3 
Ein Brasilianer-West-Weg-Ride? Ich wäre auch dabei 

Ich konnte vor lauter lauter den umwerfer noch nicht abholen. Mein Schwagerlein drengelt mich auch schon. Ich fahre morgen in den Aldi nach Busenbach, da komme ich mal vorbei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2008)

Schreib mal nen Tourbericht und schick ihn an Vaude oder Jack Wolfskin. Die sponsern Dich bestimmt auf Deiner nächsten Tour. Z.B. wenn Du in 5 Tagen von Moskau nach Madrid fährst. 

Respekt.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (7. August 2008)

@wookie

Tolle Aktion, wofür Dir aller Respekt gebührt!
Kann es sein, daß die Bilder etwas durcheinander geraten sind?
Aber sie machen allemal Lust auf eigene spontane Abenteuer.

Du dürftest dann pro Tag um die 90 km gefahren sein?!
Nach Höhenmetern frage ich wohl besser nicht? 

Über einen detaillierten Bericht würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. August 2008)

... ich finde, er hätte es mit dem Einrad fahren sollen - aber trotzdem voll Respekt, Mann!


----------



## Grosser1609 (8. August 2008)

@wookie
seeeehr geile Tour! Aber 20 Kg Gepäck ? Boah, da geht noch was......

@Eike und die Forbachradler: 
bei mir wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nix am Sonntag 
Mein Weibe will am Sonntag radeln gehn....und was macht man nicht alles!
Dafür werde ich am Samstag mit dem MatschMeister die Trails im Nagoldtal fahren.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## andi1969 (8. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werd am So um 14.30 am GBZ wieder ne 2h-Runde drehen. Wer Interesse hat, ist herzlich eingeladen ...



Ja wie..... wieder nur 2 Stunden meld Dich mal bei mir per PM du Warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. August 2008)

@ Wookie
RESPEKT, einfach nur RESPEKT 
und krank natürlich   !!!

Schreib Deinen Bericht doch mal in den Westwegthread, so haben noch mehr was von Deiner gradiosen Tourerfahrung. In 3 Tagen, ich fasse es immer noch nicht *kopfschüttel*!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (9. August 2008)

wie sieht´s aus heute (Samstag) GBZ-runde? oder seid ihr verdonnert zum Staubsaugen, Bügeln, Rasenmähen und und und..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2008)

... heckenschneiden.


----------



## andi1969 (9. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... heckenschneiden.



Steht Das am Sonntag noch Dirk????


----------



## matou (9. August 2008)

So, Morgen 11:00 steht wieder Forbach an.

Aktueller Stand der Mitfahrer:
- kermit*
- eike
- (rookee)
- ich

Hab ich jemand vergessen - bitte kurz melden! Nicht dass wir losfahren und noch jemand fehlt.

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (9. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wie sieht´s aus heute (Samstag) GBZ-runde? oder seid ihr verdonnert zum Staubsaugen, Bügeln, Rasenmähen und und und..



Nee, habe meine Dosis schon gehabt heute. Bin die Warmduscherrunde 45km gefahren im Bikemarathon/Trippstadt.
Irgendwie ging heute nicht viel. Außerdem hätte ich die Klickies dranmachen sollen am LV. Mit den Bärentatzen kann man das Rad einfach nicht richtig den Hügel hochdrücken. Nun ja, beim nächsten mal werde ich wohl sinnvoller ausgestattet sein.
Ansonsten hat es aber Spass gemacht. Kann man jederzeit wieder hingehen.


----------



## Eike. (9. August 2008)

Conny fährst du morgen von Karlsruhe aus oder bist du schon in die Tiefen des Schwarzwalds umgezogen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Steht Das am Sonntag noch Dirk????



JA. Sei mal nicht so ungeduldig. Die PM kommt schon noch. Und die Maus werd ich auch noch mit allen Mitteln der Kommunikation kontaktieren.


----------



## speedygonzales (9. August 2008)

so in 3/4 Std. bin ich oben auf der Kapelle, vielleicht trifft man jemand..

@Dirk

fährst morgen ums GBZ-Revier?


----------



## matou (9. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Conny fährst du morgen von Karlsruhe aus oder bist du schon in die Tiefen des Schwarzwalds umgezogen?



Notfalls kann ich Dich ab der S1 Haltestelle Etzenrot mit dem Auto mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (9. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Conny fährst du morgen von Karlsruhe aus oder bist du schon in die Tiefen des Schwarzwalds umgezogen?



Bin noch in Karlsruhe. Kann dich gerne am HBF/Tanke einsammeln. Sagen wir 10:15 Uhr?


----------



## andi1969 (9. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> JA. Sei mal nicht so ungeduldig. Die PM kommt schon noch. Und die Maus werd ich auch noch mit allen Mitteln der Kommunikation kontaktieren.



Geht mir nur darum ob Du auch früher kannst....ab 13 Uhr wäre besser und mehr Zeit nach hinten raus.... sonst wirds wieder nur ein Teilstück...kannst *mich auch anrufen*!!!!


----------



## Eike. (9. August 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Bin noch in Karlsruhe. Kann dich gerne am HBF/Tanke einsammeln. Sagen wir 10:15 Uhr?



Klasse, bis morgen.

Nachtrag: Die schmutzige Marie bring ich dann auch gleich mit


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. August 2008)

Morgen fahre ich nach langer Abzinenz mal wieder eine kleine Runde Richtung Toter Mann Stein, Graf-Rhena und wieder über Ettlingen zurück nach KA. Wird eine kleine Runde, aber für mehr reicht die Zeit und die Fitness nicht .
Tageszeit ist noch nicht ganz klar. Wer lust hat kann sich ja melden sonst fahre ich wenns passt.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klasse, bis morgen.



... bei mir leider nicht -> Familienhilfe!!!
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!

Habe kommende Woche evtl. mal einen Tag frei - wenn wer Böcke hat auf Trailwonderland oder Grünhütte ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Habe kommende Woche evtl. mal einen Tag frei - wenn wer Böcke hat auf Trailwonderland oder Grünhütte ...



Ich weiß nicht. Wie siehts mit Planungssicherheit aus?


----------



## Landei-Forst (9. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Geht mir nur darum ob Du auch früher kannst....ab 13 Uhr wäre besser und mehr Zeit nach hinten raus.... sonst wirds wieder nur ein Teilstück...kannst *mich auch anrufen*!!!!



Und wenn ihr die Uhrzeit austelefoniert habt, dann bitte hier bekannt machen. 14:30 oder 13:00 Uhr ist mir egal.


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Wie siehts mit Planungssicherheit aus?



Würden auch gerne mit fahren ! Wann steigt denn nun die Party ?

Grüße


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr die Uhrzeit austelefoniert habt, dann bitte hier bekannt machen. 14:30 oder 13:00 Uhr ist mir egal.



Siehe hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (9. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Siehe hier.



Ich komm trotzdem

---------------- Now playing: Throbbing Gristle - Persuasion via FoxyTunes


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Ich komm trotzdem
> 
> ---------------- Now playing: Throbbing Gristle - Persuasion via FoxyTunes



Nicht trotzdem. Grad deswegen.


----------



## w3rd (10. August 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Morgen fahre ich nach langer Abzinenz mal wieder eine kleine Runde Richtung Toter Mann Stein, Graf-Rhena und wieder über Ettlingen zurück nach KA. Wird eine kleine Runde, aber für mehr reicht die Zeit und die Fitness nicht .
> Tageszeit ist noch nicht ganz klar. Wer lust hat kann sich ja melden sonst fahre ich wenns passt.



was für einen schnitt fährst du denn?


----------



## speedygonzales (10. August 2008)

w3rd schrieb:


> was für einen schnitt fährst du denn?



die Frage ist schon fast Blasphemie 
Der Pumuckel überholt die Truppe auf Wurzelige singeltrails, mit nur einer Hand fahren, in der andere Hand sein Photoaparat, Film uns alle, unterhält er sich noch dabei, und er muss nicht mal schnaufen


----------



## w3rd (10. August 2008)

ok, deshalb frag ich. dann is das nix für mich


----------



## speedygonzales (10. August 2008)

w3rd schrieb:


> ok, deshalb frag ich. dann is das nix für mich



quatsch.. da war er noch Jung und Wild  *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (10. August 2008)

ok, ich bin die Woche mal mit den Leuten vom mtb Club mitgefahren. Oder besser gesagt, ich habs versucht  Das ist dann doch ne andere Liga. 

Da der Pumuckl nu wohl doch nicht fährt: fährt jemand anders heute ne Runde von KA aus? In die sich der SMDH einbauen lässt?


----------



## speedygonzales (10. August 2008)

also noch hast Zeit
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350153&page=2

14:30 GBZ Bruchsal, mit der S-Bahn kannst Du direkt dort aussteigen..


----------



## Landei-Forst (10. August 2008)

Hi,



w3rd schrieb:


> Da der Pumuckl nu wohl doch nicht fährt: fährt jemand anders heute ne Runde von KA aus? In die sich der SMDH einbauen lässt?



die Karlsruher Fraktion rutscht in letzter Zeit wohl nur noch in Bad Herrenalb rum.

14:30 drehen wir in Bruchsal eine Runde. Startpunkt.

 ---------------- Now playing: Linkin Park - Numb via FoxyTunes


----------



## w3rd (10. August 2008)

ok, dann muss ich mich schnell fertig machen. 
wie schnell ist euer Schnitt so?
Und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad? Schwerer als SMDH? Bin noch nie dort gefahren. Trailanteil?


----------



## speedygonzales (10. August 2008)

w3rd schrieb:


> ok, dann muss ich mich schnell fertig machen.
> wie schnell ist euer Schnitt so?
> Und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad? Schwerer als SMDH? Bin noch nie dort gefahren. Trailanteil?



sei nicht so neugierig, steig in die Bahn und lass Dich überraschen.. 

Direkt am GBZ Austeigen, auf diesem Parkpletz stehen wir, die Horde ältere herschafften mit Brasilianische Regenponchos und Schutzbleche..


----------



## Landei-Forst (10. August 2008)

Nachtrag zum Thema Geschwindigkeit:

Wenn wir nicht ständig auf uns warten müssten, dann wären wir noch schneller als Pumuckl.

 ---------------- Now playing: Coil - Dark River via FoxyTunes


----------



## w3rd (10. August 2008)

oh jessas, das wird was


----------



## Landei-Forst (10. August 2008)

w3rd schrieb:


> oh jessas, das wird was



Don't panic. Andi sucht den Weg, Dirk gibt wichtige Tipps zur Fahrsicherheit, Speedy referiert zum Thema Leichtbauständer und ich gebe wertvolle Tipps zum Thema Gesundheit. Was soll da schon schief gehen?

 ---------------- Now playing: Feindflug - Roter Schnee via FoxyTunes


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> die Karlsruher Fraktion rutscht in letzter Zeit wohl nur noch in Bad Herrenalb rum.



Nö, heute sind wir mit viel Spaß um Forbach rumgeruscht  Naja einer hatte auf der letzten Abfahrt ausgeruscht weil der Bolzen von der Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen ist. Gute "Besserung" und den Traumtrail weiter unten zeigen wir dir ein anderes mal - versprochen.

@w3rd
Mach dir mal keinen Kopf um das Tempo. Wenn du mal mitfahren willst sag einfach Bescheid bzw komm vorbei. Bei uns fährt während den Touren keiner auf Zeit sondern wegem dem Spaß an der Freud. Technisch kannst du ja sicher mithalten wenn du schon nach dem SMDH fragst und das Tempo passt auch immer irgendwie, es ist ja auch noch keiner beim warten auf langsamere gestorben (oder etwa doch )


----------



## matou (10. August 2008)

> Nö, heute sind wir mit viel Spaß um Forbach rumgeruscht



Auf jeden Fall mit viel Spaß! Ich hab immernoch ein Grinsen im Gesicht.

In meinem Album hab ich noch ein paar Fotos der Tour...



 

 

 

 

 



Noch gute Besserung dem Scott-Patienten - sind ja mittlerweile schon zwei - Spark und Genius...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. August 2008)

Schöne Bilder René  Bei mir ist es nicht viel geworden aber ich hab sie auch hochgeladen. Wenn du deinen noch den Tag 100808 verpasst kann man die alle auf einmal finden ohne bei jedem einzeln schauen zu müssen. So tagge ich übrigens immer die Bilder die ich an einem Tag gemacht habe. Inzwischen geht das ja zum Glück auch komfortabel für alle Bilder auf einmal. Alle Bilder markieren und dann unten rechts den Tag eintragen.

Virtuos ist übrigens gerade durchgelaufen. Hat mich an Hot Shots 2 erinnert :
-"Was liest du denn da?"
-_"Große Erwartungen"_
-"Und wie ist es?"
-_"Hab mir mehr davon versprochen"_


----------



## matou (10. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Virtuos ist übrigens gerade durchgelaufen. Hat mich an Hot Shots 2 erinnert :
> -"Was liest du denn da?"
> -_"Große Erwartungen"_
> -"Und wie ist es?"
> -_"Hab mir mehr davon versprochen"_



Sag ich doch  Ist leider so.
Ja die Entscheidung ist auch gefallen - ich nehm die DSLR mit an den Gardasee.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...es ist ja auch noch keiner beim warten auf langsamere gestorben (oder etwa doch )



Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## w3rd (10. August 2008)

war ne schöne runde heute. Angenehmes Tempo, nette Leute. Den SM hab ich mir dann gespart, war doch ziemlich fertig in Karlsruhe 

Dirk deine Signatur erinnert mich an nen Typ heute in der S-Bahn. Der meinte beim Aussteigen. "Bevor du aufsteigst, befiehl dich Gott. Anders gehts nicht." hehe


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2008)

Ist aus Enter Sandman von Metallica.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Don't panic. Andi sucht den Weg, Dirk gibt wichtige Tipps zur Fahrsicherheit, Speedy referiert zum Thema Leichtbauständer und ich gebe wertvolle Tipps zum Thema Gesundheit. Was soll da schon schief gehen?[/url]


----------



## mw1774 (11. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...Noch gute Besserung dem Scott-Patienten - sind ja mittlerweile schon zwei - Spark und Genius...



bei mir hats den bolzen so blöde verrissen, das die eine hälfte "rausgebohrt" werden muss, falls das nicht klappt, gibts ne neue wippe  ab mittwoch wieder dabei 

bürogrüße


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls nicht.



weil ich so nett bin würde ich Dein Bike hochfahren, und weil ich noch netter bin, fahre ich sie auch gleich wieder runter, nur putzen muss Du sie schon selber


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> bei mir hats den bolzen so blöde verrissen, das die eine hälfte "rausgebohrt" werden muss, falls das nicht klappt, gibts ne neue wippe  ab mittwoch wieder dabei
> 
> bürogrüße



Das gleiche war es bei uns auch. Der Bolzen ist direkt am Gewindeansatz gebrochen und das Gewinde steckte noch in der Wippe. Die gewindeseitige Buchse hats dabei auch gleich noch erwischt, da hat sich der Rest vom Bolzen richtig durchgefräst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (11. August 2008)

Ich finds auch echt mager dort nur eine M6 Schraube zu verbauen - selbst an meinem Storck Adrenalin (was für wesentlich leichteres Gelände ausgelegt war) wurde eine M8-Schraube verbaut.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Wie siehts mit Planungssicherheit aus?



Läuft bei mir wohl auf Freitag hinaus - wäre das was für de Pfalz?

Vorher muss noch der Installateur ins Haus (Termin?).


----------



## Osama bin biken (11. August 2008)

Tag zusammen,

bin gerade aus dem Exil zurück und für eine Woche in Baden Baden - Elternbesuch.... Hat hier irgend jemand Zeit und Lust was zu biken - langsam rauf, schnell runter?  Wäre sowohl für neue Trails dankbar, kann aber auch rund um Baden Baden ein paar nette Sachen Zeigen.....


----------



## DaBoom (11. August 2008)

Super Tour!
Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen

Das Ende, ja so isses nun halt mal...

Heute Wippe/Bolzen/Buchsen bestellt, bzw. Ersatz angefordert. 4 Jahre Garantie sind was feines


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2008)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> bin gerade aus dem Exil zurück und für eine Woche in Baden Baden - Elternbesuch.... Hat hier irgend jemand Zeit und Lust was zu biken - langsam rauf, schnell runter?  Wäre sowohl für neue Trails dankbar, kann aber auch rund um Baden Baden ein paar nette Sachen Zeigen.....



Im Prinzip immer aber am Freitag gehts für eine Woche an den Gardasee.


----------



## rossi-v (11. August 2008)

Moin zusammen bin aus Sachsen/Dresden zurück.

Hab fleißig für den Gardasee "trainiert."
Insges. 6.000 hm & 250 km MTB & Trekkingbike.

& bin sogar den Downhill in Krupka/CZ gefahren -450 hm & 2-3 km lang  GEIL & Brutal
& 5x Downhill 200 hm 1,2 km in der Westlausitz. 

So muss das sein, Bereifung ist mittlerweile up to date. 



 

 

 




see you

rossi

Fahren wir unter der Woche nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. August 2008)

Eher nicht. Die Wettervorhersage für die erste Wochenhälfte ist eher mies und am Mittwoch will ich das Bike sauber machen und die Klamotten waschen damit ich am Donnerstag alles zusammenpacken kann.


----------



## iTom (11. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Die Wettervorhersage für die erste Wochenhälfte ist eher mies und am Mittwoch will ich das Bike sauber machen und die Klamotten waschen damit ich am Donnerstag alles zusammenpacken kann.



Ich bringe meine beiden Räder dann auch am Mittwoch vorbei 
Das arbeitende Volk hat für Reinigungsaktionen nicht so viel Zeit wie die Studenten


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir wohl auf Freitag hinaus - wäre das was für de Pfalz?
> 
> Vorher muss noch der Installateur ins Haus (Termin?).



Sorry. Freitags kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> So muss das sein, Bereifung ist mittlerweile up to date.




hast Du eine neue Gabel oder sehe ich falsch?


----------



## matou (11. August 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Moin zusammen bin aus Sachsen/Dresden zurück.
> 
> Hab fleißig für den Gardasee "trainiert."
> Insges. 6.000 hm & 250 km MTB & Trekkingbike.




Danke für den Hinweis - wir haben schon das Abschleppseil besorgt - du kannst uns dann bergauf shuttlen


----------



## rossi-v (11. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hast Du eine neue Gabel oder sehe ich falsch?



Das ist die vom ENDURO.

rossi


----------



## Osama bin biken (11. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Im Prinzip immer aber am Freitag gehts für eine Woche an den Gardasee.



Tja, dann wird´s wohl eher eng - andereseits ist´s ja wenigstens nicht kalt... Also wenn was geht - bin jederzeit für´s radeln zu haben...


----------



## mw1774 (12. August 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> ...in der Westlausitz....




heee, wo war den das genau, lausitz ist meine 2. heimat, 7 jahre in chozebus verbracht...

bürogrüße

ps. spark ist wieder fit


----------



## rossi-v (12. August 2008)

Keulenberg
20 km nördlich von Dresden


----------



## matou (13. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde heute - bevor ich das Rad waschen gehe - noch eine kurze Wattkopfrunde drehen. Hat jemand Lust darauf - so zwischen 17:30 - 20:00?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (13. August 2008)

ja, ist wohl der letzte schöne Tag vor dem WE. Wenn du mich mitnimmst, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2008)

Ich auch wenns Wetter hält. 17:30 an der Quelle?

@w3rd: Wie schon gesagt, Mitfahrer sind bei uns immer Willkommen. Die Hedwigsquelle kennst du wahrscheinlich oder?


PS: Süßer Avater, René. Aber die Arme haben die falsche Farbe


----------



## matou (13. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich auch wenns Wetter hält. 17:30 an der Quelle?
> 
> PS: Süßer Avater, René. Aber die Arme haben die falsche Farbe



Alles klar - dann bis 17:30.

P.S. Ich weiss - ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig - das Resultat gibts Freitag NaMi 
P.P.S. Grün saut sich aber nicht so schnell ein


----------



## w3rd (13. August 2008)

ja klar quelle kenn ich. Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dort.


----------



## Osama bin biken (13. August 2008)

Darf der Osama auch mit?


----------



## Sägezahn (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde heute Abend auch eine Runde über und um den Wattkopf drehen. 17:30 Uhr schaffe ich nicht - aber vielleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2008)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Darf der Osama auch mit?



Solange er seinen depperten Kumpel George nicht mitbringt


----------



## Osama bin biken (13. August 2008)

Nee, der bleibt wo er ist... Wann müsste ich denn wo sein? Muß mal checken ob ich ein Auto bekommen kann...


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2008)

Hier ist die Quelle und ein kleiner Parkplatz am Waldrand eingezeichnet. An dem Parkplatz komm ich bei der Anfahrt auch vorbei. Wenn du kurz vor halb da bist passt das schon. Falls du dich verfranst, verspätest oder sonst was kurzfristiges ist kannst du mich auf dem Handy erreichen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (13. August 2008)

Okay, dann schau ich mal, ob ich ein Auto zeitnah bekomme - wenn nicht ruf´ich schnell an, damit Du nicht ewig warten musst.... Wird das so ne hardcore schnitthochhalter Runde?


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2008)

Ne wir fahren nicht auf Tempo. Bergauf ist eh nur Mittel zum Zweck, eigentlich gehts ja um die Trails. Die Abendrunde hat normalerweise zwischen 400 und 700hm bei recht wenigen Kilometern.


----------



## Osama bin biken (14. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

war eine nette Runde gestern - danke für´s Mitnehmen und viel Spaß am Lago....


----------



## matou (15. August 2008)

So, weil mir gerade die letzten Minuten bevor es losgeht stinkelangweilig ist - sag ich schonmal...

*Arrivederci!* Wir sind dann mal weg!
Mütter nehmt die Töchter rein die Brasilianer sind on tour 






Grüsse René


----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


>



 viel Spaß! wir erwarten natürlich ein Bericht von der Front, und lass euch von den Italienern nicht übers Ohr hauen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


>


Euch viel Spaß!!!!! Geiles Bild, ich stelle mir gerade nur die Pussyversion vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß!!!!!



 ES LEBT!!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. August 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß!!!!! Geiles Bild, ich stelle mir gerade nur die Pussyversion vor




Der Geschichte mit dem Spaß kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Und das Männchen in der Pussyversion dann mit Tütü? 

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal ins Unterfränkische und mache Morgen dann den Spessart unsicher!


----------



## wookie (15. August 2008)

Neidische Grüße, Sebastian
Viel Spaß ihr ...


----------



## iTom (15. August 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Der Geschichte mit dem Spaß kann ich mich nur anschließen
> 
> Und das Männchen in der Pussyversion dann mit Tütü?







> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal ins Unterfränkische und mache Morgen dann den Spessart unsicher!



Für Spessart brauchst Du nicht extra ins Unterfränkische fahren, nimm doch das in der Ettlinger Nähe


----------



## iTom (15. August 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Neidische Grüße, Sebastian
> Viel Spaß ihr ...


----------



## iTom (15. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> So, weil mir gerade die letzten Minuten bevor es losgeht stinkelangweilig ist - sag ich schonmal...
> 
> *Arrivederci!* Wir sind dann mal weg!
> Mütter nehmt die Töchter rein die Brasilianer sind on tour
> ...




Viel Spass und ebenfalls sehr viel neidische Grüße von mir.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ES LEBT!!!


Ja, auch wenn z. Zt. wenig auf dem Bike !!!

Was machen denn die Brasilianer am Sonntagmorgen????


@ wookie
Wie immer mein Held, Du spichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## iTom (15. August 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ja, auch wenn z. Zt. wenig auf dem Bike !!!
> 
> Was machen denn die Brasilianer am Sonntagmorgen????
> 
> ...



Falls Du Bedarf haben solltest, ich habe vor, meine Rampentour zu fahren. 
~1000HM / 2,5h - 3h und würde um 8.30 von der GBZ-Haltestelle starten, so dass man um 11.30-11.45Uhr voraussichtlich durch wären.


----------



## Landei-Forst (15. August 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was machen denn die Brasilianer am Sonntagmorgen????



Die lauwarm duschende Fraktion scheint erst um 14:30 aufzuwachen. Diesen Sonntag wieder gleiche Uhrzeit?

---------------- Now playing: Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up via FoxyTunes


----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Die lauwarm duschende Fraktion scheint erst um 14:30 aufzuwachen. Diesen Sonntag wieder gleiche Uhrzeit?



vor allem, gegen ein abschließende kühlen Radler im Biergarten hätte ich nichts einzuwenden, irgendwie rennen alle nach jeder Tour ganz schnell heim..

meine Glaskugel sagt :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2008)

Ich bin dieses WE raus.

Bin am SA in der Pfalz unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. August 2008)

14:30 ist halt echt spät, lässt sich mit Familie nicht mehr alles so einfach vereinbaren. Der Dirk kennt da was von   !!!


----------



## andi1969 (16. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Die lauwarm duschende Fraktion scheint erst um 14:30 aufzuwachen. Diesen Sonntag wieder gleiche Uhrzeit?
> 
> ---------------- Now playing: Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up via FoxyTunes



...ohne mich leider Jungs und Mädels ,hab einen Bandscheibenschaden und fall mal für eine lange Zeit aus......der Rest zeigt sich nach der Beratung mit dem Doc.....


----------



## Landei-Forst (16. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...ohne mich leider Jungs und Mädels ,hab einen Bandscheibenschaden und fall mal für eine lange Zeit aus......der Rest zeigt sich nach der Beratung mit dem Doc.....



dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## speedygonzales (16. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...ohne mich leider Jungs und Mädels ,hab einen Bandscheibenschaden und fall mal für eine lange Zeit aus......der Rest zeigt sich nach der Beratung mit dem Doc.....



gute Besserung, und glaub nicht alles was die Docs sagen..


----------



## iTom (16. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...ohne mich leider Jungs und Mädels ,hab einen Bandscheibenschaden und fall mal für eine lange Zeit aus......der Rest zeigt sich nach der Beratung mit dem Doc.....



Gute Besserung. Lass Dir aber keine OP aufschwätzen. Solange es geht, mit alternativen Methoden behandeln.

Wirst wohl mittel-/langfristig auch'n Fully zulegen dürfen, ist schon angenehmer für den Rücken. 
Und wenn man auf die 40 zugeht, so wie wir, darf man sich schon mal auf solche Ereignisse einstellen


----------



## Waldgeist (16. August 2008)

Hatte auch damit zu kämpfen. Konventionelle Bahendlung (vorzugsweise Schlingentisch). später nach Besserung der Beschwerden vorischtiger Beginn mit Radfahren. Bei mir haben sich die Beschwerden sogar in Zaum halten lassen (aber nicht bei akutem Anfall!). Hängt allerdings auch davon ab, in welchem Bereich der Vorfall eingetreten ist. 
Wenn kein Fully, dann Airwings als Sattelstützenfederung einbauen lassen und grobes Gelände und Schlaglöcher nach Möglichkeit meiden. Gute Besserung!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...ohne mich leider Jungs und Mädels ,hab einen Bandscheibenschaden und fall mal für eine lange Zeit aus......der Rest zeigt sich nach der Beratung mit dem Doc.....



Schei55e. Wünsch Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## andi1969 (16. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schei55e. Wünsch Dir gute Besserung.



Danke an alle wird hoffentlich wieder und der Rest zeigt sich mit der Zeit......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (16. August 2008)

Andi,

halt die Ohren steif !!!!

Gute Besserung !!


----------



## speedygonzales (18. August 2008)

so wie es aussieht, bekomme ich spontan nächste Woche Urlaub, hätte jemand lust spontan ein paar Tage die Trails in Österreich oder woanders unsicher zu machen?


----------



## Klotz (20. August 2008)

guten tag 

ich bin neu im forum und suche immer leute zu fahren. derzeit fahre ich fast täglich ka-wattkopf-ka um wieder ein bissel grundkondition zu bekommen.

falls jemand lust hat morgen abend um viertel nach 6 am werderplatz oder hbf zu starten würde ich micht sehr freuen.

grüße
christian


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2008)

Hallo Christian,

Du bist angekommen. 

Grundsätzlich bist Du hier richtig. Allerdings sind große Teile der Karlsruher Loddl, grad am Gardasee. Deshalb denke ich, wirst Du zumindest von der Stammbesetzung dieses Freds diese Woche niemand am Wattkopf treffen.

Am So könnte ich Dir einen Bruchsal-Runde anbieten, die allerdings technisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll ist, aber besser wie ins Bett gepisst. 

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## w3rd (20. August 2008)

Hallo Christian, 

ich fahre voraussichtlich morgen mit einem Kollegen. Melde mich nochmal hier.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. August 2008)

Hi Christian,

fahre zur Zeit öfters unter der Woche eine Feierabend-Wattkopfrunde. Weiß allerdings selten genau, wann ich starten kann (wie z.B. heute, da ist mir deine Startzeit schon etwas zu spät!), daher ist es mit dem Verabreden schwierig ...

Vielleicht klappt ja mal dieses Wochenende eine Wattkopf->Ettlinger Linie->Toter-Mann-Trail etc. Runde.





Klotz schrieb:


> guten tag
> 
> ich bin neu im forum und suche immer leute zu fahren. derzeit fahre ich fast täglich ka-wattkopf-ka um wieder ein bissel grundkondition zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (21. August 2008)

kannst du auch schon um 18:00?


----------



## Klotz (21. August 2008)

mir ist der job dazwischengekommen. muß um 5 weg. von daher nix biken heut :-(


----------



## speedygonzales (21. August 2008)

Sonntag GBZ Trainingsrunde für die Heidelsheimer CC2008 Fraktion!
Wettervorhersage  24° C bis 12° C  
Mind. 800 Hm sind Pflicht..

Wo zum teufel soll eine Tragepassage sein? so eine nicht fahrbare steile Stelle bei uns? *grübel*


----------



## iTom (21. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sonntag GBZ Trainingsrunde für die Heidelsheimer CC2008 Fraktion!
> Wettervorhersage  24° C bis 12° C
> Mind. 800 Hm sind Pflicht..
> 
> Wo zum teufel soll eine Tragepassage sein? so eine nicht fahrbare steile Stelle bei uns? *grübel*



Das würde mich auch interessieren, wo das sein soll. Vielleicht ist es auch nur ne Treppe, die begangen werden muß, um weiterfahren zu können

Bin aber definitiv am So nicht in den heimischen Gefilden unterwegs. Ich werde in die Ostsee pinkeln


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sonntag GBZ Trainingsrunde für die Heidelsheimer CC2008 Fraktion!
> Wettervorhersage  24° C bis 12° C
> Mind. 800 Hm sind Pflicht..
> 
> Wo zum teufel soll eine Tragepassage sein? so eine nicht fahrbare steile Stelle bei uns? *grübel*



Hi Speedy,

wann ist den Startzeit?

Oder: geht eine Wattkopf/Albtalrunde so Sonntag ab 10/11 Uhr?


----------



## Landei-Forst (21. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sonntag GBZ Trainingsrunde für die Heidelsheimer CC2008 Fraktion!
> Wettervorhersage  24° C bis 12° C
> Mind. 800 Hm sind Pflicht..



Ich bin dabei und der Schwarzspecht wird zwangsverpflichtet. Ich muss aber *spätestens* um 18:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein.



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Wo zum teufel soll eine Tragepassage sein? so eine nicht fahrbare steile Stelle bei uns? *grübel*



Vielleicht den Berg hoch? Dirk weiß sicherlich darüber bescheid.

Mit etwas Mut und Unverstand ist fast alles fahrbar.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei und der Schwarzspecht wird zwangsverpflichtet.



Okay, okay: überredet! Wann und wo? 14 Uhr GBZ oder 13:30 in Forst zum Vorglühen?

@ Jürgen, dein Wheeler ist zerlegt, bin aber immer noch nichth weiter gekommen. Die Laufräder (mit Nabendynamo) schimmeln in der Garage vor sich hin ...

... Schande über mich, aber bin voll beschäftigt mit Alpencross-Vorbereitung ud Alt-Teile-Bike (Schaltung!)!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. August 2008)

Klotz schrieb:


> guten tag
> 
> ich bin neu im forum und suche immer leute zu fahren. derzeit fahre ich fast täglich ka-wattkopf-ka um wieder ein bissel grundkondition zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Christian, die Sonntagsrunde ab Bruchsal wäre auch was für dich! Wenn du willst kann ich dich mit dem Auto einpacken und wir fahren ganz entspannt um Michaelsberg und  Eichelberg -lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Lauter ältere Herren mit völlig überteuerten Bikes (bis auf Landei - der fährt Cub;-) ...


----------



## Mathias7D (21. August 2008)

Hi Schwarzspecht,

würde ja gern auch mal eine Bruchsal Runde mitfahren... bin nach deiner Beschreibung der geeignete Mitfahrer, alt und schönes Bike ;-))

Gruß ein Brusler


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. August 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hi Schwarzspecht,
> 
> würde ja gern auch mal eine Bruchsal Runde mitfahren... bin nach deiner Beschreibung der geeignete Mitfahrer, alt und schönes Bike ;-))
> 
> Gruß ein Brusler



Allahopp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (21. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Okay, okay: überredet! Wann und wo? 14 Uhr GBZ oder 13:30 in Forst zum Vorglühen?
> 
> @ Jürgen, dein Wheeler ist zerlegt, bin aber immer noch nichth weiter gekommen. Die Laufräder (mit Nabendynamo) schimmeln in der Garage vor sich hin ...
> 
> ... Schande über mich, aber bin voll beschäftigt mit Alpencross-Vorbereitung ud Alt-Teile-Bike (Schaltung!)!



Wie, du willst vorher noch saufen? OK, von mir aus . 13:30 in Forst. Wir brauchen aber noch einen Eingeborenen. Ich neige dazu mich zu verirren.

Herr Gonzales, 14:00 Uhr GBZ?


----------



## Landei-Forst (21. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Lauter ältere Herren mit völlig überteuerten Bikes (bis auf Landei - der fährt Cub;-) ...



klar, ich bin ja auch kein älterer Herr.

Wer jetzt "alter Sack" sagt, der kriegt eins auf Mütze.


----------



## iTom (21. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Okay, okay: überredet! Wann und wo? 14 Uhr GBZ oder 13:30 in Forst zum Vorglühen?
> 
> ...



Ortsausgang Forst bis GBZ-Parkplatz sind es in normaler Fahrweise 15Min!

Alles was darüber hinausgeht, ist mädchenhaft ultralangsam


----------



## Landei-Forst (21. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ortsausgang Forst bis GBZ-Parkplatz sind es in normaler Fahrweise 15Min!
> 
> Alles was darüber hinausgeht, ist mädchenhaft ultralangsam



15 Minuten Fahrzeit, 10 Minuten Kippen-Pause und 5 Minuten braucht der Specht bis er bei seinem Cannondale rauskriegt wo vorne und wo hinten ist. Passt also perfekt.

 ---------------- Now playing: Coil - Dark River (Autechre Mix) via FoxyTunes


----------



## bentiger_1991 (22. August 2008)

ich werd morgen mit noch nem anderen freund die standart BM tour fahren...wir kommen um 12.35 in bad herrenalb an...kommt da vielleicht zufällig gerade ein bus, der hoch bis zum skiheim fährt? 

wir würden uns freuen, wenn noch jemand mitkommt, allerdings sind wir eher am bergabfahren, als am berghochfahren interessiert, bergauf wird also vermutlich bei uns geschoben 


kann jemand vielleicht nochmal erklären, wie man vom bahnhof zum trail kommt? bin mir da nicht mehr ganz sicher...wir werden warscheinlich beim unteren stück den trail hochschieben und dann weiter oben die straße weiter...

lg, benny


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2008)

Ich trage nie berghoch. Ich schiebe höchstens.


----------



## iTom (22. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> ...



North-Shore-Ponton?


----------



## speedygonzales (22. August 2008)

@Wolfgang & Jürgen

gebongt Sonntag 14:00 GBZ Trainingscamp! 

@all
weiss jemand ob die Strecke schon gekennzeichnet ist? dann könnte man schon die Strecke mal fahren..


----------



## speedygonzales (22. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> North-Shore-Ponton?



und das mit diesem schweren Panzer durchquert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Wolfgang & Jürgen
> 
> gebongt Sonntag 14:00 GBZ Trainingscamp!
> 
> ...



na dann happy Training Jungs.... und nein die Strecke wird erst am Tag vorher markiert Speedy.....


----------



## wookie (22. August 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren wo dieses GBZ Trainingscamp startet. Hat jemand von euch einen Google-Maps-Link parat?


----------



## Landei-Forst (22. August 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wo dieses GBZ Trainingscamp startet. Hat jemand von euch einen Google-Maps-Link parat?



Hier: http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...983989365452359627.00044e5f1eb3232c15b32&z=17


----------



## Klotz (22. August 2008)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei. 

@schwarzspecht: du hast pn wegen abfahrt und treffen


----------



## wookie (22. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Hier: http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...983989365452359627.00044e5f1eb3232c15b32&z=17



Danke!
Gibts da oben im Norden auch Berge?


----------



## speedygonzales (22. August 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Gibts da oben im Norden auch Berge?



na warte mal ab ob Du nach dem Badisch Rampentrainingscamp immer noch so lachst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









@Jürgen

falls Dir früher lieber ist, ist kein Problem bin flexibel solange es sich um Christliche Startzeiten handelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klotz (22. August 2008)

für kurzentschloßene. 17:15 am bahnhofsvorplatz. hbf karlsruhe


----------



## Eike. (22. August 2008)

Soderle, die Karlsruher Kerngruppe ist wieder aus dem warmen Süden ins leicht regnerische Badische zurückgkehrt (passt da jetzte ein  oder ein  )
Wetter war geil, Trails waren geil, Essen war geil, .... warum bin ich eigentlich wieder hier?

Hallo an alle neu dazu gekommenen, man sieht sich sicher mal aufm Berg.


----------



## wookie (22. August 2008)

eike. schrieb:


> ... Aus Dem Warmen Süden Ins Leicht Regnerische Badische Zurückgkehrt ...



*fotos ??*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2008)

Von mir ein an alle Heimkehrer.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> 
> falls Dir früher lieber ist, ist kein Problem bin flexibel solange es sich um Christliche Startzeiten handelt



... wäre mir auch recht - bin sogar so verwegen Startzeit 11 Uhr vorzuschlagen?!?!?


----------



## Landei-Forst (22. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... wäre mir auch recht - bin sogar so verwegen Startzeit 11 Uhr vorzuschlagen?!?!?



macht ihr das unter euch aus. Zwischen 11:00 und 14:00 Uhr ist OK. Früher ist unchristlich und später zu spät.

---------------- Now playing: Die Krupps - Paradise Now via FoxyTunes


----------



## Klotz (22. August 2008)

mir wäre früher auch lieber. wenn sich mehrere leute ab ka finden können wir meinen bus aktivieren und zusammen da hin fahren. 
grüße
klotz


----------



## Eike. (22. August 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> *fotos ??*



Brutto ca 600. Die müssen erstmal gesichtet und aussortiert werden.

Ich hab alle Bilder auf dem Notebook und ein paar als "Teaser" in mein Fotoalbum hochgeladen.


----------



## speedygonzales (22. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> macht ihr das unter euch aus. Zwischen 11:00 und 14:00 Uhr ist OK. Früher ist unchristlich und später zu spät.



 *ok Sonntag 11:00 GBZ
*
ahem  Chewbacca ich meine Wookie  & Dirk für euch auch ok?


----------



## Landei-Forst (23. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *ok Sonntag 11:00 GBZ
> *
> ahem  Chewbacca ich meine Wookie  & Dirk für euch auch ok?



OK, 11:00 Uhr. 

@Wolfgang: du kommst in Forst vorbei zum warmfahren oder treffen wir uns am GBZ?

Was ist eigentlich mit diesem pumuckl, fährt der noch oder muss er das Brasilianer Trikot wieder zurückgeben?

Michael und Vanessa sind wohl endgültig zur Wandervogel Fraktion abgewandert, oder? Gibt es eigentlich Magenta Wandersocken?

Achja, *WIR* sind Olympiasieger!

  ---------------- Now playing: Velvet Underground - Heroin via FoxyTunes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (23. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *ok Sonntag 11:00 GBZ
> *
> ahem  Chewbacca ich meine Wookie  & Dirk für euch auch ok?



ich "muss" mich dieses wochenende ganz der familie widmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





werde die nächsten wochen verstärkt an den feierabend-touren teilnehmen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *ok Sonntag 11:00 GBZ
> *
> ahem  Chewbacca ich meine Wookie  & Dirk für euch auch ok?



Sorry. Vormittag ist bei mir verplant. Werde erst nachmittags ne GBZ-Runde drehen.



Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Achja, *WIR* sind Olympiasieger!



Würde der Fumic Kenda-Schläuche fahren wie ich, hätte sein Rad nicht so gnadenlos versagt.


----------



## speedygonzales (23. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sorry. Vormittag ist bei mir verplant. Werde erst nachmittags ne GBZ-Runde drehen.



ja ab wann würde es bei Dir gehen? wie finden bestimmt eine Uhrzeit wo alle können..

Wer kommt auf die Idee eine GBZ Tour aufzurufen wenn es Hambrückener Strassenfeschd ist.. ich versuche morgen fit auszusehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ja ab wann würde es bei Dir gehen? wie finden bestimmt eine Uhrzeit wo alle können..
> 
> Wer kommt auf die Idee eine GBZ Tour aufzurufen wenn es Hambrückener Strassenfeschd ist.. ich versuche morgen fit auszusehen



Nicht vor 14.30 Uhr. Aber Ihr braucht auf mich keine Rücksicht nehmen. Bei mir ist morgen eh noch etwas wackelig mit der Uhrzeit.

Will vielleicht auch zu "meiner" Kurve fahren und Hinterrad versetzen üben. Muss schauen wie sich der Tag morgen entwickelt.


----------



## Eike. (23. August 2008)

Zum Üben würde ich aber eine Kurve mit weniger Höhenversatz aussuchen. Ich wüsste da was, aber das ist zu weit weg


----------



## speedygonzales (23. August 2008)

das sieht aber nicht steil aus meine Herren, oder war das Posing fürs Bild? 






huch, garade dachte ich, der mit dem Kopftuch wäre Andy, die Ähnlichkeit ist unglaublich


----------



## Eike. (23. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> r das Posing fürs Bild?



Die Stelle war so steil, dass ich froh war keine Klickies an den Füßen zu haben. Unabhängig davon ist es auf Dauer einfacher zu tragen als zu schieben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Zum Üben würde ich aber eine Kurve mit weniger Höhenversatz aussuchen. Ich wüsste da was, aber das ist zu weit weg



Da könnte es jeder.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> OK, 11:00 Uhr.
> 
> @Wolfgang: du kommst in Forst vorbei zum warmfahren oder treffen wir uns am GBZ?



GBZ! Ich bringe noch Klotz & Co. mit.

@Klotzi, kannst mich mal heute abend oder morgen früh anrufen 0174-6791123 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (23. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Stelle war so steil, dass ich froh war keine Klickies an den Füßen zu haben. Unabhängig davon ist es auf Dauer einfacher zu tragen als zu schieben.


ist das auf dem weg vom nota zum guil?


----------



## iTom (23. August 2008)

Habt ihr euch gegen mich verschworen? Kaum fahre ich einmal in Urlaub, kommen "alle" ans GBZ und rubbeln den Eichelberg/Michaelsberg ab

Nun gut, dafür werde ich übernächste Woche den BM fahren. Ich hoffe dass da jemand Weiteres Zeit dafür hat. Bin bisher nur den BM-Light gefahren. ...allerdings mehr geschoben als gefahren, weil einfach zu viel Schnee gelegen war...


----------



## speedygonzales (23. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch gegen mich verschworen? Kaum fahre ich einmal in Urlaub, kommen "alle" ans GBZ und rubbeln den Eichelberg/Michaelsberg ab



tja und ich dachte jetzt habe ich eine Woche Urlaub und kann nach der Mittags siesta mit dir Deine 15:00 Uhr Runden fahren 

schönen Urlaub und grüß mir die Fische dort


----------



## Eike. (23. August 2008)

w3rd schrieb:


> ist das auf dem weg vom nota zum guil?



Ne der Weg ist ja komplett fahrbar. Das ist von Pregasina über den 429er zur Bocca di Le.


----------



## matou (23. August 2008)

Der Nächste meldet sich zurück. Hab mich nun wieder mit Vollkorn-Produkten gestärkt  und ein richtiges Badezimmer genossen.

Eike hat ja schon ein paar Fotos von mir in seinem Album hochgeladen - ich habe auch noch ein Paar in meins hochgeladen.

Einige Favoriten von mir...

*Unser Einstieg in den 601*




*nochmal der 601er*




*Auffahrt zum Mt Stino*



*
136 Kehren-Trail vom Mt Stino - das wär etwas zum üben Dirk* 




@Eike
...sag mal hast du noch die Fotos vom Brione wo Conny und ich auf dem Slickrock durchs Gebüsch gebrochen sind? Die sahen auf dem kamera-Display ziehmlich geil aus.

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (23. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Der Nächste meldet sich zurück. Hab mich nun wieder mit Vollkorn-Produkten gestärkt  und ein richtiges Badezimmer genossen.
> 
> Eike hat ja schon ein paar Fotos von mir in seinem Album hochgeladen - ich habe auch noch ein Paar in meins hochgeladen.
> 
> ...



Tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> @Eike
> ...sag mal hast du noch die Fotos vom Brione wo Conny und ich auf dem Slickrock durchs Gebüsch gebrochen sind? Die sahen auf dem kamera-Display ziehmlich geil aus.



Sicher hier kommt doch nix weg  Ist aber leider nur ein brauchbares von dir dabei. Die von Conny sind alle unscharf. Ich werd die nächsten Tage noch alle Bilder durchsehen und dann die übrig gebliebenen in eine Galerie auf meine Homepage hochladen. Das Album hier versaut ja immer die Sortierung  Achso, die Bilder die du nur als Raw aufgenommen hast fehlen mir da ja eh noch.

Auf der neuen Karte hab ich übrigens eine Chickenway-Variante für die Stino-Tour gefunden. Auffahrt komplett auf Asphalt und den Schinder am Schluss spart man sich dann auch. Könnte allerdings sein, dass die Auffahrt viel von Autos befahren wird weil das wohl die Hauptverbindung vom südlichen Gardasee zum Idrosee ist. Zum Schmugglerpfad scheint es aber auch einen anderen Weg zu geben als erst zum See runterzufahren und dann alles wieder hochzuschieben. Naja beim nächsten mal hab ich eine ordentliche Karte dabei. Der Trail steht auf jeden Fall auf der Redo Liste (im Gegensatz zum 429er )


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> *
> 136 Kehren-Trail vom Mt Stino - das wär etwas zum üben Dirk*



Angeber.


----------



## Landei-Forst (24. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Angeber.



*Richtige* Männer fahren da eh in der Falllinie. Immer diese Kurven-Pussies.


----------



## matou (26. August 2008)

Den ersten Arbeitstag hab ich nun auch mehr oder weniger rumbekommen - die Aklimatisierung ist fast abgeschlossen - zum Abschluss fehlen nur noch ein paar einheimische Trails 

Wer hat denn *Morgen/Mittwoch* gegen *17:30/18:00 *Lust auf eine *Bernstein/Mahlberg-Runde*? Am Bernstein gibts dann auch Mini-Mt Stino-Feeling 

Grüsse René


----------



## Eike. (26. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Am Bernstein gibts dann auch Mini-Mt Stino-Feeling



Pahh, die paar Kehren reichen ja nicht mal zum warm werden . Dabei bin ich trotzdem  
Unser afghanischer Bikefreund ObB ist übrigens auch wieder im Lande und hat zu einem Gegenbesuch eingeladen.
Und dann hat sich in den letzten Tagen die Idee für eine Herrenalber Trailrunde entwickelt: 
Bernstein -> Bernsteintrail -> Käppele -> Risswasen -> Teufelsmühle -> BM -> Hahnfalzhütte -> Albursprung -> BH
Na, jemand Interesse fürs Wochenende? Ich brauch noch 1800hm dann hab ich im August die 10k voll


----------



## matou (26. August 2008)

Meine Freundin ist am Sa in Stuttgart - wenn wir noch vor dem Mittag starten wär ich dabei - BM steht zwar schon am So Abend an - aber man will ja das Niveau vom Gardasee beibehalten 

Gruss René


----------



## black soul (26. August 2008)

hat von euch fahrradverrückten jemand lust am donnerstag auf wildbad ? oder ist das jetzt nach garda zu schnöde weils nur 35 kehren hat 
wir sind ab 10 uhr dort.
gruss wolfgang


----------



## Osama bin biken (26. August 2008)

Also die Einladung für heute steht noch - bin dann bis Freitag weg, fritag Abend wäre ev. auch noch was möglich ...


----------



## matou (26. August 2008)

Servus! Danke für die Einladung - bei mir wird es leider nichts - ich bin diese Woche total dicht - Morgen ist der einzige Tag wo ich mich wohl "früher" loseisen kann - reicht aber auch nur für eine BErnsteintour.

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (26. August 2008)

Ab Freitag/Samstag hab ich _hoffentlich_ mein Radl wieder, die Bad Herrenalber Trailtour würde ich dann auch mitfahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. August 2008)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Also die Einladung für heute steht noch - bin dann bis Freitag weg, fritag Abend wäre ev. auch noch was möglich ...



Für heute bin ich schon zum klettern verabredet. Wegen Freitag melde ich mich mal bei dir.


----------



## matou (26. August 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ab Freitag/Samstag hab ich _hoffentlich_ mein Radl wieder, die Bad Herrenalber Trailtour würde ich dann auch mitfahrn.




Ohh man...haben sie schon etwas zum Hinterbau gesagt?
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass nur eine normale Inspektion notwendig ist!


----------



## kermit* (26. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ohh man...haben sie schon etwas zum Hinterbau gesagt?
> Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass nur eine normale Inspektion notwendig ist!



Nö, haben sich nicht groß zu der Sache geäußert, bin aber anscheinend der erste mit dem Problem am Spicy bei denen. Ich besorgs dem Rad einfach zu dreggisch  

Dafür bin ich wenigstens bald wieder mit weißer Forke unterwegs. wenn der Hinterbau wieder fit ist...


----------



## Eike. (27. August 2008)

Steht die Tour für heute Abend? Dann nehm ich die Bahn die um 17:35 in BH ist.


----------



## matou (27. August 2008)

...steht noch - wollte auch gerade nochmal den Termin fixen 
17:35 passt.

Bis dann...

Gruss René


----------



## matou (27. August 2008)

Servus,
so nach der heutigen Tour melde ich mich erst mal für die Samstagstour ab. Hab am Mahlberg an einer Stufe den Abflug gemacht - ich hab zwar nur Schürfwunden an den Armen und einen gestauchten Stinkefinger.

Mein Bike ist aber leider ohne mich ein paar Meter weiter durch die Luft geflogen und hart gelandet - eine Speiche gerissen ca 5-6 weitere Speichen müssen auf alle Fälle getauscht auch werden - Felge verzogen - Bremsscheibe krumm wie eine Banane...

Mal sehen wie schnell ich es repariert bekomme - wegen So BM melde ich mich dann nochmal.

Grüsse René


----------



## kermit* (27. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Servus,
> so nach der heutigen Tour melde ich mich erst mal für die Samstagstour ab. Hab am Mahlberg an einer Stufe den Abflug gemacht - ich hab zwar nur Schürfwunden an den Armen und einen gestauchten Stinkefinger.
> 
> Mein Bike ist aber leider ohne mich ein paar Meter weiter durch die Luft geflogen und hart gelandet - eine Speiche gerissen ca 5-6 weitere Speichen müssen auf alle Fälle getauscht auch werden - Felge verzogen - Bremsscheibe krumm wie eine Banane...
> ...



Ach du kagge!
Gute Besserung für dich und fürs Rad!

Hats dein Vorderrad oder Hinterrad verhauen? Kannst du das Laufrad nochmal richten oder muss was neues her?


----------



## matou (27. August 2008)

Danke. Übers Vorderrad bin ich gegangen und auf dem ists auch gelandet - ich denke ich bin einfach zu schnell über den Absatz drüber. Ich werde morgen mal in KA herumtelefonieren wer es wie schnell machen kann - aber auch mal bei Actionsports werde ich mal nachfragen.

Bremsscheibe mal schauen bei einigen ist sie in 200 ab Lager vorrätig.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (27. August 2008)

Nee oder?

Am Gardasee alles super & bei der 1. Ausfahrt in heimischen Gefilden legts dich. 

Gute Besserung!

Absatz? Wie hoch - 30 cm?

see you

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. August 2008)

Falls es mit dem Rad länger dauert kann ich dir auch eins leihen, Hauptsache der Finger wird wieder fitt.


----------



## matou (28. August 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Nee oder?
> Am Gardasee alles super & bei der 1. Ausfahrt in heimischen Gefilden legts dich.
> 
> rossi



Tja, Gardasee macht übermütig 




rossi-v schrieb:


> Absatz? Wie hoch - 30 cm?
> 
> see you
> 
> rossi



Du, keine Ahnung - es war ein kurzes Steilstück am Ende vom Mini-BM eigentlich harmloser wie das was sonst noch dort auf dem Trail ist - wir hatten es uns dannach noch mal angeschaut - ich weiß bis jetzt noch nicht warum es mich gelegt hat??



Eike. schrieb:


> Falls es mit dem Rad länger dauert kann ich dir auch eins leihen, Hauptsache der Finger wird wieder fitt.


Danke - ich muss mal schauen - im Zweifel dauert der blöde Finger eh länger wie die Reparatur...


----------



## Eike. (28. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Herrenalber Trailrunde:
> Bernstein -> Bernsteintrail -> Käppele -> Risswasen -> Teufelsmühle -> BM -> Hahnfalzhütte -> Albursprung -> BH



Das dürften so um die 1000hm sein. Die Trails sind die schönsten und anspruchsvollsten die man in der Gegend findet, Protektoren sind auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Treffpunkt: Samstag 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bad Herrenalb. Wer mit dem Auto kommt kann in der Zufahrt zum Thermalbad gegenüber von den Busparkplätzen parken. Die Zeit ist in gewissen Grenzen auch noch verhandelbar


----------



## rossi-v (28. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das dürften so um die 1.001hm sein. Die Trails sind die schönsten und anspruchsvollsten die man in der Gegend findet, Protektoren sind auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Treffpunkt: Samstag 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bad Herrenalb. Wer mit dem Auto kommt kann in der Zufahrt zum Thermalbad gegenüber von den Busparkplätzen parken. Die Zeit ist in gewissen Grenzen auch noch verhandelbar



Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Messerharry (29. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das dürften so um die 1000hm sein. Die Trails sind die schönsten und anspruchsvollsten die man in der Gegend findet, Protektoren sind auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Treffpunkt: Samstag 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bad Herrenalb. Wer mit dem Auto kommt kann in der Zufahrt zum Thermalbad gegenüber von den Busparkplätzen parken. Die Zeit ist in gewissen Grenzen auch noch verhandelbar



In welchem Zeitrahmen wäre denn die Startzeit nach hinten raus verhandelbar?


----------



## Eike. (29. August 2008)

Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich egal. Specialist hatte mich noch über PN angeschrieben und so wie ich das verstanden hab will er eher früh los. Wenn es den anderen Mitfahrern recht ist können wir auch gerne später los. An welche Zeit hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (29. August 2008)

Da ich bis 1200 die Werkstatt am Samstag offen habe, könnte ich erst um 1300 in BH aufschlagen.

Ist dann doch schon sehr spät, wenn du schon anfragen wegen früher losfahren hast.

Werd´mich dann ein andermal wieder einklinken, geh dann morgen XC´en, ist auch meiner Form zuträglich.

Grüße Harry


----------



## specialist (29. August 2008)

Mir ist es Wurscht, bin flexibel. Wenn man sich auf eine andere Zeit einigt bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## specialist (29. August 2008)

Also, dann bleibts bei 11Uhr BH Bahnhof. Wenn jemand Lust hat ein bisschen früher in BH anzukommen- ich sitze als immer noch bei dem Bäcker mit den gelben Tischdecken draußen, auf der Hauptstrasse,300m vom Bhf rechts,  und trink nen Kaffee und ess nen Streusel.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## rossi-v (30. August 2008)

Jup, um 11 in BH am Bhf


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. August 2008)

Hallo GBZ-Fraktion,

geht morgen (Sonntag) was?


----------



## speedygonzales (30. August 2008)

selbstverständlich oder wie die Pfälzer sagen würden _*ä Fescht feire!*_
Die deutsche Weinstraße ist ja morgen komplett gesperrt für Autos, letztes Jahr waren wir da ist echt nett, kannst vom Deutsche Weintor  bis nach Frankreich durchfahren 
http://www.suedlicheweinstrasse.de/de/index.htx/4871caf19ce28208758c61746360b22d

ist jemand von euch auch da?  falls ja melden, gibt ganz leckere Essen und Schoppen für den durscht


----------



## rossi-v (31. August 2008)

War ne schöne Tour gestern.

Ein paar pics.  rossi


----------



## iTom (31. August 2008)

Fährt jemand von Euch morgen Nachmittag zufällig die BM-Runde? Ich muß mal den Staub vom Rad fahren...


----------



## speedygonzales (31. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch morgen Nachmittag zufällig die BM-Runde? Ich muß mal den Staub vom Rad fahren...



Falls Dein Staub bei uns (Michaelsberg/Katzenberg) entsorgst, pass auf Zecken auf, die verdammte Mistviecher sind bei uns wieder sehr hungrig/aktiv (wohl wegen dem Warmen Wetter), und so klein, dass man sie erst einige Tage später findet, und kommen tun sie gleich in Gruppen


----------



## matou (31. August 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour gestern.
> 
> Ein paar pics.  rossi



Wow - sehr schön!

Hat jemand Lust die Tour nächsten Sa nochmal zu fahren - ich war dieses WE komplett weg?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (31. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Falls Dein Staub bei uns (Michaelsberg/Katzenberg) entsorgst, pass auf Zecken auf, die verdammte Mistviecher sind bei uns wieder sehr hungrig/aktiv (wohl wegen dem Warmen Wetter), und so klein, dass man sie erst einige Tage später findet, und kommen tun sie gleich in Gruppen



An den wichtigsten Stellen (Kniekehle und Socken-/Knöchelbereich) schmiere ich das Autanzeugs ran. Scheint bis jetzt ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Falls sich jemand erbahmt morgen Nachmittag 15Uhr(?) die BM-Runde zu fahren, würde ich mich dort dranhängen, ansonsten werde ich das GBZ-Gebiet abfahren...


----------



## Eike. (31. August 2008)

Der Trail zum Albursprung ist echt geil. Wenn der bis nach unten weitergehen würde wäre er die klare Nummer eins in der Gegend.


----------



## matou (31. August 2008)

Ich find den Trail eine geniale alternative zum Brudersweg - so kann man schön eine reine BM-Tour verlängern - ich bin ihn leider bisher nur im Nassenzustand gefahren...

Gruss René

P.S. Hast du 's geschafft Eike?  Ich bin leider gerade mal bei 8300 im August...


----------



## kermit* (31. August 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich find den Trail eine geniale alternative zum Brudersweg - so kann man schön eine reine BM-Tour verlängern - ich bin ihn leider bisher nur im Nassenzustand gefahren...
> 
> Gruss René
> 
> P.S. Hast du 's geschafft Eike?  Ich bin leider gerade mal bei 8300 im August...



Selbst heute, nachdem es doch einige Tage keinen Regen hier in der Region gab, war der besagte Trail noch recht feucht. Der muss wohl einfach so sein.  Aber er ist trotzdem geil 

Ich habs heute sogar gewagt, ohne Gabelschutz unterwegs zu sein, deswegen gleich mal ein Foto vom Radel:



Das Bild ist übrigens auf dem Westweg, kurz vor der Hahnenfalzhütte, entstanden.

@René: Nächsten Samstag? Wenns Wetter passt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Eike. (1. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> P.S. Hast du 's geschafft Eike?  Ich bin leider gerade mal bei 8300 im August...



Jupp. Weil wir den BM weggelassen haben musste ich zwar nochmal 200hm am Bernstein ranhängen (und hab dabei den Trail getestet den man auf der Auffahrt sieht, ist leider nix) aber es hat knapp gereicht. Sonst wär ich morgen nochmal schnell zum Wattkopf gefahren 
Hmmm Brudesweg oder Ursprungstrail ???? Langweiliger Schüttler oder genialer Stein- und Wurzelpfad im moosgrünen Märchenwald ? Schwere Entscheidung 

Ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass wir einen schönen Herbstanfang bekommen und ich in Bayern ein paar Trails unter die Reifen bekomme. Diesmal will ich endlich mal auf die Kampenwand denn _"I gang't so gern auf´d Kampenwand wenn i mit meiner Wampen kannt"_  Ich war zwar schon ein paar mal da oben aber noch nie mit dem Bike.

Apropo Reifen: Der Fat Albert am Hinterrad hat nicht sonderlich lange durchgehalten. Neben den ganz übel angefressenen Stollen hats einen fast komplett rausgerissen, so genau wollte ich die Karkasse gar nicht kennen lernen  Das waren vorerst die letzten Schwalbe Reifen die ich gekauft habe


----------



## speedygonzales (1. September 2008)

Jungs, lass uns bitte den Thread als reine Tourenankündigung sauber halten, dafür war es gedacht, zum labern haben wir den Stammtisch Thread.  Es ist jetzt schon unübersichtlich genug eine Tour zu finden die einige Tage im voraus angekündigt wird. 
Allein schon die Tour anfrage von ITom, die nicht mal 24 Std. alt ist, ist schon knapp 2 Seiten nach hinten gerückt.


----------



## andi1969 (1. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Jungs, lass uns bitte den Thread als reine Tourenankündigung sauber halten, dafür war es gedacht, zum labern haben wir den Stammtisch Thread.  Es ist jetzt schon unübersichtlich genug eine Tour zu finden die einige Tage im voraus angekündigt wird



...gut Speedy


----------



## Osama bin biken (1. September 2008)

Hallo Eike,

da sich´s hierbei um eine Einladung zu diesem Trail im Bayrischen handelt, darf ich´s wohl hier reinschreiben, oder?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Sammelkonto 08: ...eingestell wegen is nich...



.. werde ein paar meiner Alpecross-Höhenmeter auf Dein Hm-Konto überweisen, brauche nur KTO-Nummer und BLZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (11. September 2008)

Der Thread scheint nach Speedys Ansage ja tot zu sein ...



Steht am WE was in Bad Herrenalb an?

Rossi


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Der Thread scheint nach Speedys Ansage ja tot zu sein ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö


----------



## matou (11. September 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Der Thread scheint nach Speedys Ansage ja tot zu sein ...
> 
> Steht am WE was in Bad Herrenalb an?
> 
> Rossi



Es wird halt nicht mehr gelabert - der Speedy hat halt mal mit dem Hammer auf den Tisch gehauen 


Wenns Wetter passt wollen Conny und ich am So Vormittag eine Runde drehen - potentielle Ziele wären Bernstein - Besame - Albursprung.
Vielleicht auch Pforzheim - ich fands echt sehr schön und plüsch... äh flowig 

Auf Grund der Wetterlage würde ich sagen wir sprechen es kurzfristig am Sa ab.

Gruss René


----------



## Sägezahn (11. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Es wird halt nicht mehr gelabert - der Speedy hat halt mal mit dem Hammer auf den Tisch gehauen
> 
> 
> Wenns Wetter passt wollen Conny und ich am So Vormittag eine Runde drehen - potentielle Ziele wären Bernstein - Besame - Albursprung.
> ...



Würde für Sonntag Interesse anmelden. Die Vorhersage sieht noch gut aus 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## rossi-v (12. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Es wird halt nicht mehr gelabert - der Speedy hat halt mal mit dem Hammer auf den Tisch gehauen
> 
> 
> Wenns Wetter passt wollen Conny und ich am So Vormittag eine Runde drehen - potentielle Ziele wären Bernstein - Besame - Albursprung.
> ...



Irgendwas in der nähe vom oberen Gaistal wäre cool, da bin ich dieses & nächste WE vor Ort.


----------



## Eike. (12. September 2008)

Da passt Renés Vorschlag doch wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ab Donnerstag bin ich auch wieder mit von der Partie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (12. September 2008)

Wäre auch gerne am WE dabei, leider bin ich familiär verplant. Was ist eigentlich mit BinBikens Vorschlag-Allgäu? Morgens hin, biken,schlafen, biken und am nächsten Tag abends zurück. Ist das so gemeint? Wenn ja, wäre die Frage wieviel Kapazität zum unterbringen der Männer es gibt. Mir würden zwei Quatradmeter Rasen für mein Zelt reichen
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Eike. (12. September 2008)

Das wär mal eine gute Idee für ein Wochenende. Hoffen wir mal auf einen schönen Herbst, ich hab noch viel vor


----------



## Eike. (12. September 2008)

Falls ihr noch einen Alternativ-Vorschlag fürs Wochenende braucht: In Wildbad kann man kostenlos Testbikes mit der neuen Saint Gruppe fahren. Link


----------



## matou (13. September 2008)

Ja, dass hatte (Achtung Outing ) ich schon in der Freeride gesehen. Ich befürchte aber, dass dort die Hölle los sein wird, auch wenn mich so ein dickes Bike schonmal reizen würde.


Hab mir nochmal das Wetter für Sonntag angeschaut - sieht gut aus. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns 10:00 am Bahnhof in BH treffen - dann kann man das gute Wetter am NaMi auch noch anderweitig nutzen.

So wie es heute regnet wird es Morgen wahrscheinlich nichts mit dem BM - Bernstein sollte aber kein Problem sein - wir können die Tour ja spontan vor Ort entscheiden.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (13. September 2008)

Würde eher Skiheim oder Risswasen als Startpunkt vorschlagen.

Bernstein würde ich morgen auslassen.


----------



## matou (13. September 2008)

Können wir notfalls auch machen - aber wo willst du lang fahren? BM und Albursprung kannst du bei der Nässe fast nicht fahren?

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (13. September 2008)

Dann lieber Start Skiheim,
wenn das heute so weiter pisst werden wir kaum "härtere" Trails fahren können. Vll. teste ich heute abend kurz mal den Ursprungstrail.

Grob:

Aechtleweg -> Hahnenfalzhütte -> Teufelsmühle ->
Wiesenweg -> Langmartskopf -> noch ein paar km -> Urspungtrail antesten 



rossi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. September 2008)

Ich will/kann euch zwar nicht begleiten, aber erklärt mir mal, warum ihr den BM nicht fahren wollt? 

Der Trail ist großteils steinig/felsig. Da läuft das Wasser schnell ab. Morgen soll es nicht regenen, somit wird der Trail an den anspruchsvollen stellen mit Sicherheit trocken sein. Wo sind eure Bedenken?


----------



## matou (13. September 2008)

Weil meine BBs ziehmlich abgefahren sind uns ich gerade auf feuchtem Fels und Wurzeln wegschmiere...bis um 10:00 ist da nicht viel weggetrocknet...

Wir können es aber machen und uns erstmal am Skiheim treffen und dann einfach mal antesten. Wenn die Sonne richtig rauskommt nehm ich auch die DSLR mit. 

@Conny und Andreas
Ist der Treffpunkt am Skiheim für Euch auch ok.

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (13. September 2008)

Würd' auch ab 10:00 Skiheim mitfahren.

Sollen wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft ab KA bilden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sägezahn (13. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Weil meine BBs ziehmlich abgefahren sind uns ich gerade auf feuchtem Fels und Wurzeln wegschmiere...bis um 10:00 ist da nicht viel weggetrocknet...
> 
> Wir können es aber machen und uns erstmal am Skiheim treffen und dann einfach mal antesten. Wenn die Sonne richtig rauskommt nehm ich auch die DSLR mit.
> 
> ...



Passt, werde da sein! 




Don Stefano schrieb:


> Würd' auch ab 10:00 Skiheim mitfahren.
> 
> Sollen wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft ab KA bilden?



Wenn Du willst kann ich dich mitnehmen, allerdings werde ich mich um 13 Uhr wieder auf den Heimweg machen ... 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wookie (13. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich will/kann euch zwar nicht begleiten, aber erklärt mir mal, warum ihr den BM nicht fahren wollt?
> 
> Der Trail ist großteils steinig/felsig. Da läuft das Wasser schnell ab



MUHAHAHAHAHA 

Passemoluff, der drail isch so madschig, des isch ned schä. auch wenn es 2-3 tage zuvor geregnet hat, ist der platten-trail mit großen matschlöchern versehen. man kommt zwar irgendwie durch, jedoch zerstört man dabei die wege.

der zickzackweg hinter der teufelsmühle ist aber höchstens ein bissl glitschig. da gibts meist keine probleme. höchstens glitschige steine.


----------



## kermit* (13. September 2008)

Alles klar, 10:00 Uhr passt.

@René: Ich könnt auch ein paar Minuten früher kommen und dir nen MM (Triple) mitbringen, hab die zwar noch nicht gemessen, aber er ist nicht so voluminös wie der ADvantage. Sag halt Bescheid...


----------



## matou (13. September 2008)

Ha super - das wird ja Morgen eine schöne Runde!

Conny,
klar - das wär super - ich bin so gegen 09:45 am Parkplatz.

Bis Morgen!

Gruss
René


----------



## Don Stefano (13. September 2008)

Wie lange wollt ihr eigentlich so fahren (jetzt mal abgesehen von Sägezahn)? 13:00 zu hause sein ist mir eigentlich zu früh.


----------



## rossi-v (13. September 2008)

ich werde auch "nur" 2 h dabei, sein.


bis 10 uhr

see you


----------



## Don Stefano (13. September 2008)

Dann fahr' ich halt mal wieder selbst zum Skiheim.

Bis morgen.


----------



## matou (13. September 2008)

Ich bin bei der Dauer relativ flexibel...


----------



## Don Stefano (14. September 2008)

So, Bike liegt im Auto, Sonnenbrille und Sunblocker sind eingepackt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (14. September 2008)

klick
Und ich hatte mir heute auf dem BM gedanken über meine lebensversicherung gemacht die ich nicht habe. wozu da noch einen helm aufziehen?


----------



## andi1969 (14. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> klick
> Und ich hatte mir heute auf dem BM gedanken über meine lebensversicherung gemacht die ich nicht habe. wozu da noch einen helm aufziehen?



*WOOOOW nur geil* gravity sucks


----------



## iTom (14. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> klick
> Und ich hatte mir heute auf dem BM gedanken über meine lebensversicherung gemacht die ich nicht habe. wozu da noch einen helm aufziehen?



Sowas ähnliches hat doch letztens auch jemand auf unseren Strassen gemacht. Besser gesagt auf irgend einer Autobahn...

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,576418,00.html


----------



## iTom (14. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> So, Bike liegt im Auto, Sonnenbrille und Sunblocker sind eingepackt ...



...Protektoren vergessen...


----------



## kermit* (14. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> klick
> Und ich hatte mir heute auf dem BM gedanken über meine lebensversicherung gemacht die ich nicht habe. wozu da noch einen helm aufziehen?



Geiles Video, ich hab jetzt richtig Lust, mal wieder Longboard zu fahren... (Dobel runter )

Spiegel-Meldung: 


> _Die Polizei sucht nun intensiv nach dem Verkehrssünder._



Verkehrssünder, Falschparker, ... Ja hat die deutsche Polizei denn tatsächlich nichts Vernünftiges zu tun? Solche Pfeifen.

_____
@Topic:
Die Tour heute hat richtig Spaß gemacht, zwei schöne Trails mit netten Leuten 
Gerne wieder!


----------



## speedygonzales (14. September 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Geiles Video, ich hab jetzt richtig Lust, mal wieder Longboard zu fahren... (Dobel runter )
> Verkehrssünder, Falschparker, ... Ja hat die deutsche Polizei denn tatsächlich nichts Vernünftiges zu tun?



hihi, das erinnert mich als der Cannonball Run durch Europa ging (ist einige Jahre her) als die Jungs die Autobahn durch Baden-Baden  -> Karlsruhe usw durchgefahren sind.  Da hatte ich das Glück an dem Tag beim THW am Funk zu sitzen, Polizei war eigentlich schon auf dem Event vorbereitet, zuerst kam der Funkspruch das Autofahrer sich beschwert haben über einige rücksichtslose Sportwagenfahrer auf der A5, irgendwo bei Baden-Baden wartete ein Zivil getarnte Fahrzeug der Polizei,  irgendwann kam "wir sehen die 2 McLaren F1 fahrzeuge! wir folgen sie und bleiben hinterher..." keine viertel Std. Später "wir haben sie verloren"  selbst in der Leitstelle haben sie gelacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (14. September 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Die Tour heute hat richtig Spaß gemacht, zwei schöne Trails mit netten Leuten
> Gerne wieder!


Fand's auch sehr spaßig! Nächstes Mal in die Pfalz?


----------



## kermit* (14. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Fand's auch sehr spaßig! Nächstes Mal in die Pfalz?


Na logo! Ich bin dabei.


----------



## rossi-v (14. September 2008)

Pfalz -> Yes !

War toll heute, schöne matschige Strecken,
die Kombi Minion F & Ardent hat sich souverän geschlagen.

Bilder gibts morgen abend -> limited internet speed (edge)

see you 
rossi


----------



## matou (15. September 2008)

Pfalz - na klar! 

Das WE vom 27./28.09. bin ich jedoch nicht da - wär schön wenns davor oder dannach in die Pfalz geht - ich wills nicht schon wieder verpassen.

War ansonsten eine super Tour um sich wieder an den Herbst zu gewöhnen - Morgen geh ich Radl putzen! 

Grusse René


----------



## matou (15. September 2008)

Servus,
ich hab noch ein paar Bilder von Gestern hochgeladen.

Gruss René

























Komisch...die bewegen sich auf zwei Beinen und auch noch den berg hoch


----------



## iTom (15. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hab noch ein paar Bilder von Gestern hochgeladen.
> 
> Gruss René
> ...



Sind tolle Aufnahmen, die gefallen mir. Die Kamera scheint nicht schlecht zu sein. 
Mal gespannt ob ich dieses Jahr noch schaffe, den BM zu fahren, solange noch kein Schnee liegt


----------



## rossi-v (15. September 2008)

Hej, anbei die Bilder von gestern ...
sind einige Granaten dabei

*ALLE PICS* (2 Seiten)


Unten eine Auswahl ...


----------



## speedygonzales (15. September 2008)

was haben die 2 Wanderer auf dem Bild zu eure Aktion gesagt? 

ps.: das nächste mal ohne Schutzblech, sieht viel cooler aus


----------



## Don Stefano (16. September 2008)

Ich finde am coolsten sieht es aus, wenn man einfach runter fährt.


----------



## kermit* (16. September 2008)

@ rossi & René: Schöne Bilder

So schlimm find ich meine Grimassen auf den geposteten Bilder gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (16. September 2008)

Ich habe nicht alle gepostet


----------



## iTom (16. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich finde am coolsten sieht es aus, wenn man einfach runter fährt.



bei Schnee od. Regen gibt es hier wohl das meiste Adrenalin


----------



## Don Stefano (17. September 2008)

Wer fÃ¤hrt eigentlich alles eine Muddy Marry in 2.35? Ich Ã¼berlege sie am Vorderrad vom Hardtail zusammen mit dem Nobby Nic am Hinterrad einzusetzen. Tripple Compound oder Goey Gluey? Ich tendiere zu Letzterem, hab sie aber noch nicht unter 30â¬ gefunden (nur den 2,5er).


----------



## kermit* (17. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wer fährt eigentlich alles eine Muddy Marry in 2.35? Ich überlege sie am Vorderrad vom Hardtail zusammen mit dem Nobby Nic am Hinterrad einzusetzen. Tripple Compound oder Goey Gluey? Ich tendiere zu Letzterem, hab sie aber noch nicht unter 30 gefunden (nur den 2,5er).



Ich fahre den MM in GG 2,35 (Falt) aufm Vorderrad (Gewicht ca. 660g).
Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Gestern Technik-Training am Zickzackweg-Einstieg, der Reifen hat wirklich gut Grip und ist mir nicht abgeschmiert oder hab mich sonstwie unsicher gefühlt. Am Sonntag hatte ich den ja auch schon dran und find ihn wirklich top.

René ist am Sonntag einen MM in TC, 2,35 (Falt) gefahren, war auch schwer begeistert.


Zum Preis kann ich nix sagen, hab die Reifen direkt von Schwalbe bei der Downhillreifen-Rückrufaktion bekommen. Frag doch mal deinen Radhändler, ob er abgefahrene Schwalbe-DH Reifen hat und dann schick sie ein


----------



## black soul (17. September 2008)

fahr den MM in 2,35 TC/falt vorne und hinten. für die jetzige jahreszeit sehr gut.   brudersweg  bei feuchten bedingungen prima.
für so nette  wege wie auf den bildern oben dürfte die GG wohl besser sein.
einzig bei richtig trockenen bedingungen find ich ihn nicht so überzeugend. da ist maxxis besser. 

preislich wird wohl schwer was unter 30.- zu finden sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. September 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> fahr den MM in 2,35 TC/falt vorne und hinten. für die jetzige jahreszeit sehr gut.   brudersweg  bei feuchten bedingungen prima.
> für so nette  wege wie auf den bildern oben dürfte die GG wohl besser sein.
> einzig bei richtig trockenen bedingungen find ich ihn nicht so überzeugend. da ist maxxis besser.
> 
> preislich wird wohl schwer was unter 30.- zu finden sein.


Brudesweg macht zumindest mir mit dem HT nicht so den riesigen Spaß, es soll aber Leute geben, die auf so was stehen. 

Ich will den 2,5er fürs Nomad und den 2,35 ans HT machen. Glaub ich nehm beides Mal die GG-Variante. Der Rollwiderstand ist am Vorderrad eh nicht so groß. Den 2,5er krieg ich bei BMO unter 30, auch ohne Dumb Racing Team.


----------



## rohstrugel (17. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich will den 2,5er fürs Nomad und den 2,35 ans HT machen. Glaub ich nehm beides Mal die GG-Variante. Der Rollwiderstand ist am Vorderrad eh nicht so groß. Den 2,5er krieg ich bei BMO unter 30, auch ohne Dumb Racing Team.


Mensch Don, lass doch den Schwalbesch..$. Warum nicht den 2.5 Minion Front in der 42er Mischung 
Oder vorne und hinten den Swampthing 


Don Stefano schrieb:


> Brudesweg macht zumindest mir mit dem HT nicht so den riesigen Spaß, es soll aber Leute geben, die auf so was stehen.


Ja, soll es


----------



## wookie (18. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Brudesweg macht zumindest mir mit dem HT nicht so den riesigen Spaß, es soll aber Leute geben, die auf so was stehen.


  Da spart man sich den Besuch im Studio.


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Da spart man sich den Besuch im Studio.



Gut, dass du nicht dazu schreibst _welches_ Studio 


Damit Speedy nicht wieder eingreifen muss was zum Thema. Hat heute Abend jemand Bock auf eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf? Hab gestern ein neues Teil montiert das ausprobiert werden muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gut, dass du nicht dazu schreibst _welches_ Studio



..so eins wo Du nicht rein darfst....weil sonst die Mama schimpft.


----------



## matou (18. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat heute Abend jemand Bock auf eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf? Hab gestern ein neues Teil montiert das ausprobiert werden muss



Bei mir wirds heute Abend leider nichts. Das neue Teil werd ich mir nacher aber mal anschauen  Kann ich mir nacher auchmal deine Garda-Bilder kopieren?

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. September 2008)

eike. schrieb:


> Hab Gestern Einen Neuen Trail Montiert...



Hä?


----------



## Eike. (19. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hä?



Der Bericht im Mountainbike-Magazin über die Northshore-to-go hat mich inspiriert den Singletrail für die Satteltasche zu entwickeln


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Bericht im Mountainbike-Magazin über die Northshore-to-go hat mich inspiriert den Singletrail für die Satteltasche zu entwickeln


----------



## Eike. (19. September 2008)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, welchen Trail beehren wir morgen mit unserer Wertschätzung? Herrenalb, Pforzheim oder gar die Palz?
Mein neues Trail-Teil wurde heute getestet und für gut befunden. Obs vielleicht daran lag, dass das Umsetzen heute so gut ging  Allerdings hab ich festgestellt, dass es inzwischen wieder an der Zeit ist was Warmes zum drüberziehen einzupacken, is halt scho e bissel kühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. September 2008)

Servus,
ich will Morgen in BH starten, dann die Bernsteintrails mitnehmen und dann über die Spitzwasen zum BM. Starten werden ich so gegen 12:00.

Gruss René


----------



## speedygonzales (19. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, welchen Trail beehren wir morgen mit unserer Wertschätzung? Herrenalb, Pforzheim oder gar die Palz?



selbstverständlich ist morgen Pfalztour angesagt zu Worscht, Weck un Woi!


----------



## Eike. (19. September 2008)

Dann bin ich morgen um 12 am Bahnhof in Herrenalb. BM mit SS  wird zwar vermutlich etwas rutschig aber die letzten Tage wars ja trocken. Einen neuen Hintereifen gibts erst nächste Woche, wahrscheinlich einen Minion 2,5" SinglePly oder den Ardent in 2,25".


----------



## matou (19. September 2008)

Ich kann Dir auch einen BB oder NN mitbringen - ist für hinten vielleicht besser als der SS. Wir können es ja langsam angehen lassen - ich will am BM eh einiges probieren...

Bis dann - wenn sich an der Zeit etwas ändert meld ich mich nochmal.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (19. September 2008)

Danke für das Angebot aber BB passt leider nicht rein und der Nobby wird jetzt auch nicht der riesen Unterschied sein. Die ersten zwei mal hab ich mit dem Sam ja auch überlebt, naja einmal angeschlagen aber da konnt der Reifen nix für.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. September 2008)

Wenn ich was zur Reifenwahl beitragen dürfte, dann schau Dir mal den Rubber Queen in 2,35 an. Der Reifen ist mit BlackChili-Compound. Das Zeug ist sehr langlebig bei sehr gutem Grip auch auf Felsuntergrund. 

Conti ist sehr langlebig und rollt besser wie Maxxis. Werd def. umsteigen, wenn mein Diesel endlich mal verschleißen sollte. Aber bei 1000 km Jahreslaufleistung wird das noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. September 2008)

Wer geht am Sonntag mit in die Pfalz?

Ich werde gegen 9:15 am McDonald am Westbahnhof starten und könnte noch 2 Personen mit Bike einladen.


----------



## Eike. (19. September 2008)

@Dirk
Gibts von der Rubber Queen jetzt eine schmalere Version? Der "alte" passt bei mir nicht in den Hinterbau. 
Edith hat nachgeschaut: Es gibt jetzt tatsÃ¤chlich eine 2,2" Version von der GummikÃ¶nigin. Seeeehr interessant und auch noch leicht  Die Frage ist nur wann der lieferbar ist, das dauert bei Conti ja bisweilen etwas und ich brauch *jetzt* einen Reifen.
Edith schon wieder. Bei Hibike angeblich in zwei Wochen, das wÃ¤r ja noch ertrÃ¤glich. Und gÃ¼nstig ist der mit 23â¬ auch noch 

@Don
Klingt verlockend. Mal sehen wie ich morgen abend nach der Tour drauf bin.


----------



## matou (20. September 2008)

Hey Eike,
bei mir wirds erst 12:30 werden (bzw 12:35 für die Bahn).

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (20. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Hey Eike,
> bei mir wirds erst 12:30 werden (bzw 12:35 für die Bahn).
> 
> Gruss René



Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. September 2008)

Würd auch mit in die Pfalz gehen, morgen. Wann wirst Du wo starten? Ich werde direkt anreisen.


----------



## Eike. (20. September 2008)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß im Lande meiner Vorfahren, ich bin morgen nicht dabei. 

Gruß Eike


----------



## iTom (20. September 2008)

Wer Lust hat, ich fahre morgen früh eine ~1000Hm/~33Km-Runde.

Recht viel Singletrailanteil. Knackige Anstiege, "flowige" Trails und ein paar kleine aber schöne teschnische Elemente.

GBZ-Eichelberg-Michaelsberg-Bergwald-Hinterkatzenberg-Eichelberg-GBZ

ab:
8.15Uhr GBZ-Parkplatz 
an:
11.15Uhr GBZ-Parkplatz

bei frischen 5°C


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Würd auch mit in die Pfalz gehen, morgen. Wann wirst Du wo starten? Ich werde direkt anreisen.



*DON? PFALZ? MORGEN?*


----------



## Eike. (20. September 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von der Traumtour heute. Die guten hat René auf der Spiegelreflex.





@René: Das geschnittene Video ist hier.


----------



## matou (20. September 2008)

Hah, das Video ist ja witzig - danke.

Es war heute echt eine Traumtour - geniale Trails, bombastisches Wetter, super Flow! Erst die Bernsteintrail und dann noch der BM hinten dran - herrlich !!!

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Fotos in mein Album geladen.













Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (20. September 2008)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht dabei sein. 
Bin übers Wochenende auf Elternbesuch.


----------



## matou (21. September 2008)

Sorry, bei mir wirds heute auch nichts - ich krieg nicht den ganzen Tag frei 

Viel Spaß & Gruss
René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot aber BB passt leider nicht rein und der Nobby wird jetzt auch nicht der riesen Unterschied sein. Die ersten zwei mal hab ich mit dem Sam ja auch überlebt, naja einmal angeschlagen aber da konnt der Reifen nix für.



Da fällt mir noch ein, dass ich noch einen Satz Michelin Mountain Xtreme daheim in 2,2 falt rumliegen habe.

Die könntest Du supergünstig haben. Bei mir werden die nur schlecht. Einer ist nagelneu, der andere hat vielleicht 100 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (25. September 2008)

Meld mich dieses Mal etwas früher: Geht wer am Sonntag mit in die Pfalz? 

Startzeit wäre diesmal allerdings schon ne Stunde früher, damit man noch was vom Tag hat. Also dann um 8:00 MC-Donalds Mühlburg, Rückkehr bis spätestens um 15:00. Wetter soll ja spitzenmäßig werden.


----------



## Grosser1609 (25. September 2008)

am Sonntag nicht, aber am Samstag.


----------



## kermit* (25. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Meld mich dieses Mal etwas früher: Geht wer am Sonntag mit in die Pfalz?
> 
> Startzeit wäre diesmal allerdings schon ne Stunde früher, damit man noch was vom Tag hat. Also dann um 8:00 MC-Donalds Mühlburg, Rückkehr bis spätestens um 15:00. Wetter soll ja spitzenmäßig werden.



Wenn der Mister Bike mein Rad rechtzeitig wieder flott kriegt, bin ich dabei. 
Meld mich aber dann nochmal


----------



## Eike. (25. September 2008)

Was hast du deinem Gefährt denn jetzt schon wieder angetan?
Fürs Wochenende melde ich auf jeden fall auch Interesse an, auch wenns morgens draußen immer so schattig ist


----------



## kermit* (25. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was hast du deinem Gefährt denn jetzt schon wieder angetan?
> Fürs Wochenende melde ich auf jeden fall auch Interesse an, auch wenns morgens draußen immer so schattig ist



Wieder das Gardaseeproblem. Ich bin unschuldig 

_Sollte _jetzt aber bereinigt sein. Vermutlich hat Lapierre bei der Montage gepfuscht...


----------



## Eike. (25. September 2008)

_Alors Francois, Zeit für eine Gaulois n´est pas? Die Schraube ist schon fest genug._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (25. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> _Alors Francois, Zeit für eine Gaulois n´est pas? Die Schraube ist schon fest genug._


Pass auf Eike, gleich kommt die Fredpolizei 

Also, hab mein Rad ist wieder fit, ich bin dabei, auch wenn das schon wieder sooo früh ist. Hab ca. 40 mins Anfahrt nach Mühlburg.

@Stefan: Kann ich dann von Mühlburg aus bei dir mitfahren oder ist dein Auto voll?


----------



## Eike. (25. September 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Pass auf Eike, gleich kommt die Fredpolizei



Oha dann mal wieder schnell zum Thema: ich bin auch dabei und brauch eine mfg.


----------



## iTom (25. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Meld mich dieses Mal etwas früher: Geht wer am Sonntag mit in die Pfalz?
> 
> Startzeit wäre diesmal allerdings schon ne Stunde früher, damit man noch was vom Tag hat. Also dann um 8:00 MC-Donalds Mühlburg, Rückkehr bis spätestens um 15:00. Wetter soll ja spitzenmäßig werden.



Am Samstag DÜW


----------



## Don Stefano (26. September 2008)

Also DÜW ist mir zu weit (ich weiß, nur 20min länger) aber ich kann nur am Sonntag.

MFG kann ich für eine Person geben, weil Dave auch noch mitfahren will. Zur Not müssen wir halt mit 2 Autos fahren.

Bin jetzt erst mal offline bis morgen nachmittag.


----------



## Eike. (27. September 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf einen Schönwetterquickie am Wattkopf? Ich will so gegen halb vier eine kleine Runde drehen, quasi zum Aufwärmen für morgen und um den neuen Reifen zu testen (Danke Dirk).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. September 2008)

Und wie ist Dein Eindruck von den Reifen? Ich fand sie vom Grip und von der Stabilität her super. Leider sind wie mir etwas schmal und in 2,5 zu teuer.


----------



## Eike. (27. September 2008)

Ich war überrascht wie leicht der rollt. Den Grip konnte ich bei den Top-Bedingungen zur Zeit nicht wirklich testen aber das Profil sieht da sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2008)

Wow, es gibt in der Pfalz also doch nicht nur einfache Waldtrails sondern richtig geile Wege  Und die Traildichte an Kalmit und Co ist ja unglaublich. Alle paar Meter verschwindet ein interessant aussehender Weg im Wald.  Insgesamt 34km/1400hm fast ausschließlich auf Trails. Das nächste mal hab ich auch die Schoner dabei - versprochen 

Ach ja, der Michelin hat sich auch super geschlagen. Auch auf steilen, losem Untergrund bergauf und bergab sehr gute Traktion und auch auf schrägen Wurzeln oder Felsen ist er nicht weggerutscht. Gut, es war auch furztrocken und griffig aber trotzdem bin ich damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. September 2008)

Sag ich ja. PW ist besser als SW, eben genau wegen der Traildichte.


----------



## iTom (28. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. PW ist besser als SW, eben genau wegen der Traildichte.



Ist irgendwie mediteraner dort und das Essen ist besser. 

Guggst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5162944&postcount=7905



Keine Ahnung wo genau wir unterwegs waren, aber superklasse Trails, mit schönen Kehren (umsetzen muß ich leider noch ein wenig mehr üben) und Treppen. 
Der Big Betty scheint sinnvoller zu sein, als der Nobby, zumindest vorne. Werde ich mal beim nächsten Reifenwechsel probieren. Mim Nobby habe ich mir einen Schleicher eingeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (28. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie mediteraner dort und das Essen ist besser.



meine Worte! 



> Guggst Du hier:



wow das sind tolle Bilder!
bei den fliegende Bikes Bilder finde ich kein fliegende iTom?


----------



## iTom (28. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> meine Worte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss ja nicht unbedingt alles kaputt machen. Außerdem muß ja jemand vorausfahren und Bilder machen


----------



## iTom (29. September 2008)

Falls jemand Lust hat, einen Platz hätte ich frei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5158347&postcount=2148


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2008)

Klingt nett scheitert bei mir aber zur Zeit aus finanziellen Gründen. Außerdem 'abe isch gar keine Liteville


----------



## Grosser1609 (30. September 2008)

Eike, die meisten BrockenRocken-Teilnehmer haben kein Liteville. Die Veranstaltung hat nix mit der Firma mit dem "L" zu tun, ist rein privat.

iTom, wann fährst du los? Ich werde mich mit dem MatschMeister und 
eddy2000 gegen 13.00 Uhr am Do auf den Weg machen...

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2008)

Schon klar, es taucht halt hier im Forum irgendwie immer in Verbindung mit LV auf.


----------



## black soul (30. September 2008)

hat irgendwer lust heut nachmittag 16.00 + /- ne runde wattkopf ?


----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2008)

Conny, René und ich wollen am Sonntag wieder in die Pfalz. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen und kennt sich da vielleicht sogar noch aus? Zur Not fahren wir halt einfach frei Schnauze drauf los.


----------



## rossi-v (2. Oktober 2008)

Wo wollt ihr genau hin?
Interesse ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2008)

Kommt darauf an ob jemand mitkommt der sich da auskennt. Sonst hätte ich jetzt die Gegend um Kalmit und Hohe Loog vorgeschlagen, das ist halt das einzige wo ich schonmal war.


----------



## Landei-Forst (3. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an ob jemand mitkommt der sich da auskennt. Sonst hätte ich jetzt die Gegend um Kalmit und Hohe Loog vorgeschlagen, das ist halt das einzige wo ich schonmal war.



Abfahrt wann und wo? Ich kann allerdings noch nicht fest zusagen. Wenn am Samstag morgen die ENBW anruft und im Rechenzentrum mal wieder den Strom abstellt wird das nichts.


----------



## matou (3. Oktober 2008)

Conny, Eike - nicht dass Ihr noch gezwungen seit mich nach den Fotos zu fragen 
Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von Gestern "schnell" fertig gemacht - wir waren mal wieder auf "neuen" Wegen in den tiefen des Schwarzwalds unterwegs - natürlich mit Kamera


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich konnts mir ja gestern nur ganz knapp verkneifen  Ist aus meiner Planscherei auch was geworden?

@Topic
Abfahrt zwischen 9 und 10 in Karlsruhe. Einen genauen Treffpunkt müssten wir uns dann mal noch überlegen. Im Moment ist die Vorhersage fürs ganze Wochenende leider sehr bescheiden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Conny, Eike - nicht dass Ihr noch gezwungen seit mich nach den Fotos zu fragen
> Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von Gestern "schnell" fertig gemacht - wir waren mal wieder auf "neuen" Wegen in den tiefen des Schwarzwalds unterwegs - natürlich mit Kamera



Monbachtal????


----------



## kermit* (3. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Monbachtal????


Ja.

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (3. Oktober 2008)

...doch doch ist was geworden - so sieht es otb aus...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2909510300/


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ja.



Kommt mir doch aus Pforzheimerzeiten noch sehr bekannt vor  !!! Teil sind ein paar tricky Stellen bei, aber sehr schön!!


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2008)

Richtig geile Bilder


----------



## rossi-v (3. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Stimmung der Bilder.

Wattkopf heute nachmittag bspw. 15 Uhr? Oder gibts was besseres?


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub irgendwo hin zu fahren ist bei der unbeständigen Wetterlage nicht so sehr sinnvoll. Wenn es hält werd ich nachher auf jeden Fall mal zum Wattkopf um die neue Gabel zu testen. Jetzt wirds ja grad richtig sonnig


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es nicht wieder anfängt zu regnen bin ich um 16 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## rossi-v (3. Oktober 2008)

Oh tut mir leid das ist jetzt zu kurzfristig, 

wÃ¼nsche Dir Sonne.â¦


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von Gestern "schnell" fertig gemacht -



das waren bis jetzt Deine besten Bilder die ich gesehen habe. Da steckt aber einiges an EBV oder täusche ich mich? was für ein Blitz hast Du benutz? bei der Blende kommt mir das Bild ziemlich scharf vor


----------



## matou (3. Oktober 2008)

Danke, danke.
Mit EBV hab ich an diesen Versionen noch nicht viel gemacht - nur beim RAW entwickeln etwas an der Helligkeit gespielt und minimal unscharf maskiert.
Der Blitz ist ein alter Sigma EF430 den ich entfesselt als Slave mit dem in der SLR eingebauten Blitz ausgelöst habe. Die Schärfe kommt durch die niedrige Brennweite und das rausblitzen - bei der Brennweite hast du eine großen Schärfenbereich und durch den Blitz frierst du das Bild auch bei einer langen Verschlusszeit zusätzlich ein.

Zukünftig ist noch ein weiterer Blitz und Funktauslöser geplant - dann brauch ich nur noch geduldige Models 

Grüsse René


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Zukünftig ist noch ein weiterer Blitz und Funktauslöser geplant - dann brauch ich nur noch geduldige Models
> 
> Grüsse René



..ouuuhhh da haste schon ein williges Opfer, ich meld mich freiwillig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2008)

Am Wattkopf war heute übrigens mal wieder Volkswandertag. Deswegen bin ich vom Bismarktrail gleich rüber zum SM-DH. Die Gabel spricht mal absolut traumhaft an, für mich halbes Hemd ist sie mit der mittleren Feder aber zu straff.
Woran erkennt man, dass es Herbst/Winter wird? Bei der Tour läuft ständig die Nase, das Trikot sieht hinterher aus als ob man Flitzekacke aufm Trampolin hätte und die Flasche ist nach der Tour fast genauso voll wie vorher


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> A Bei der Tour läuft ständig die Nase und die Flasche ist nach der Tour fast genauso voll wie vorher



Camel-Bak in umgekehrter Reihenfolge: von der Nas in`d Flasch


----------



## matou (4. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Topic
> Abfahrt zwischen 9 und 10 in Karlsruhe. Einen genauen Treffpunkt müssten wir uns dann mal noch überlegen. Im Moment ist die Vorhersage fürs ganze Wochenende leider sehr bescheiden.



Sodele, was machen wir denn nun? Die Wettervorhersage ist ja ziehmlich bescheiden!
Ich wär fast eher für etwas regionales hier - dann ists nicht so dramatisch wenns plötzlich schüttet.


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2008)

Hätte ich auch gesagt. Heute ist es am Nachmittag ja auch noch schön geworden. Obwohl grad wirds wieder heftig grau 
Morgen ist für Alb- und Murgtal zumindest deutlich weniger Regen vorhergesagt als für die Pfalz. Mein Vorschlag: Herrenalb - Bernstein (what else?) - 24er nach Hörden - Mahlberg - Falkenstein. Müssten grob 1200hm sein. Hab ich so ja schonmal mit Rossi und MTB-Dave versucht da mussten wir wegen Regen abbrechen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr nächsten Sonntag Pfalz plant, würde ich mich evtl. mit dranhängen.

Könnten Weinbiet, Wolfsburg und dann evtl. noch Lambertskreuz fahren. Würde ich finden bzw könnte es mir erklären lassen. Abfahrt wäre dann bei Neustadt.


----------



## rossi-v (4. Oktober 2008)

Wann - 11 Uhr BH Bhf. ??? - da ies nicht mehr so kalt.


Oder doch Pfalz, wenn es morgen so wie heute nachmittag wird, dann ist es perfekt.


see you


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2008)

Regen ist morgen so oder so vorhergesagt, in der Pfalz aber wesentlich mehr als im Nordschwarzwald. Wenn wir Glück haben ist das Wetter wirklich wie heute. Eine feste Zeit auszumachen macht aber wahrscheinlich wenig Sinn. Ich würde sagen wir warten ab wie es morgen aussieht und entscheiden dann. Die letzten Tage hats ja immer vormittags geregnet und ist dann gegen Abend schöner geworden. Solang es regnet geh ich eh net ausm Haus.

Die Vorhersage in BaWü Aktuell gerade war gar nicht schlecht. Also schauen wir mal morgen früh wies aussieht.


----------



## kermit* (4. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Herrenalb - Bernstein (what else?) - 24er nach Hörden - Mahlberg - Falkenstein. Müssten grob 1200hm sein. Hab ich so ja schonmal mit Rossi und MTB-Dave versucht da mussten wir wegen Regen abbrechen.



Was für nen Charakter hat die Tour denn? Eher flowig oder knifflig? Anstiege arg steil?
Is der Little Buddha am Mahlberg?

Bin grad etwas träge, weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich zu 1200 hm überreden kann


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2008)

Eher easy. Der Trail ist sehr flowig. Oben ein Waldpfad und unten sehr nette Wurzelwege mit einer kurzen Slickrockeinlage. Der Anstieg aus dem Murgtal ist auf einem Forstweg mit ~10° Steigung. Wenn man den Mahlberg am Schluss weglässt sinds grad mal noch starke 900hm.
Little Buddah ist der kurze Trail am Mahlberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (4. Oktober 2008)

Wenns 11:00 wird bin ich leider nicht dabei - ich werde Morgen wahrscheinlich relativ früh starten weil ich nur bis 14:00 Zeit habe - d.h. 9-10:00 Start ab BH.
Erstmal Bernstein und dann je nach Bodenverhältnissen - BM - Rockertfelsen - etc. Je nach Lust werde ich vielleicht direkt am Skiheim starten und den Bernstein weglassen.

Jemand Lust oder finden sich so früh keine Sympathisanten?


----------



## kermit* (4. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Wenns 11:00 wird bin ich leider nicht dabei - ich werde Morgen wahrscheinlich relativ früh starten weil ich nur bis 14:00 Zeit habe - d.h. 9-10:00 Start ab BH.
> Erstmal Bernstein und dann je nach Bodenverhältnissen - BM - Rockertfelsen - etc. Je nach Lust werde ich vielleicht direkt am Skiheim starten und den Bernstein weglassen.
> 
> Jemand Lust oder finden sich so früh keine Sympathisanten?



Doch! 
Is mir auch lieber, wenn ich früher wieder daheim bin.

Rockertfelsen sagt mir zwar nichts, aber egal.
Treffpunkt BHF wär mir lieber, egal,  bwir den Bernstein mitnehmen oder nicht.


Wenns Katzen regnet, bleib ich aber im Bett liegen!


----------



## matou (5. Oktober 2008)

Ok, dann machen wir 9:00 in BH am BHF - ob Bernstein oder nicht können wir dann sehen.

Rockertfelsen war ich selbst noch nicht - hab aber ein paar Tipps bekommen dass dort ein paar nette Sachen sein sollen.

Bis dann Gruss René

P.S. Regensachen einpacken - dann geht nichts schief 
P.P.S. Das Wetter sieht übrigens ganz gut aus.


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2008)

Is mir zu früh, ich bin grad erst aus dem Bett gefallen (naja langsam gefallen halt)  Man glaubt es nicht, die Sonne scheint. Aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt Conny Antriebslosigkeit übernommen. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock mehr die bekannten Wege nochmal zu fahren. Gut eine Herausforderung wie der BM ist was anderes aber dafür bin ich ja zu spät dran 
Also für mich ist die Saison mehr oder weniger vorbei. Es wird sicher noch ein paar Touren geben (Pfahalz ) aber ich muss nicht mehr bei jeder Gelegenheit auf den Bock.


----------



## rossi-v (5. Oktober 2008)

Morgen ...

Also nix heute ...


Gut dann fahr ich halt in die Pfalz.


----------



## Messerharry (5. Oktober 2008)

Tach, habe heute völlig verpennt!
Fährt noch irgendjemand zu später Stunde irgendwas!
Ist der Rossi schon weg?

0171-8260868

Grüße Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (5. Oktober 2008)

Rossi ist noch da, wir fahren in die Pfalz(Kalmit).
Treffpunkt 1300 Europahalle in Karlsruhe.
Wenn noch jemand mit möchte, im Bus ist noch Platz.
Lese jetzt nicht mehr mit, aber Händy ist an.


----------



## kermit* (5. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt Conny Antriebslosigkeit übernommen.


Ey schiebs nicht auf mich, ich war fahren 
Einmal Urpsrungstrail, einmal BM. Knaggische, kurze Runde bei recht geringem Wandereraufkommen.

@Harry: Schön, dass man von dir auch mal wieder was hört! Dachte schon, du wärst Fußgänger geworden 
Bei der nächsten Pfälzer Runde bin ich dann auch wieder dabei


----------



## matou (5. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Einmal Urpsrungstrail, einmal BM. Knaggische, kurze Runde bei recht geringem Wandereraufkommen.



Ja, war echt witzig - haben einige Extrarunden zum rumprobieren gedreht - am BM gibts jetzt für mich auch wieder eine "Fahrichnicht"-Stelle weniger.
Alle Wanderer waren nett und habe wieder die üblichen Sprüche gerissen - OTon am großen Loch "...oh Gott, da wird mir vom zusehen schon ganz anders..." 

Wenn das nächste WE das Wetter passt wär ich auch für eine Pfalzrunde.

Grüsse René


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ey schiebs nicht auf mich, ich war fahren



Ich ja auch noch  Harry hat mir ein Angebot gemacht das ich nicht ablehnen konnte  War eine sehr nette Tour um Kalmit und Hohe Loog, würde sich auch als "Jahresabschlusstour" eignen. Die Wege sind ja eigentlich alle gut zu fahren wenn man nicht so bläßt wie wir heute , und ein paar Stellen müsste der eine oder andere halt kurz tragen (Treppen etc.).
Wegen nächstem Wochenende gilt für mich das gleiche was ich schon im Stammtisch geschrieben habe. Samstag ginge bei mir nur eine kurze Tour bei zeitiger Abfahrt. Am Sonntag ist mir im Gegensatz dazu alles recht was nicht vor 11 Uhr (Karlsruhe) startet.


----------



## specialist (6. Oktober 2008)

Hat Dienstagmittag jemand bisschen Zeit, so ab vier vielleicht. Wattkopp, Würmtal whatever...?


----------



## Eike. (6. Oktober 2008)

Klar, Wattkopf geht immer.


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Oktober 2008)

5.10.08



> Also für mich ist die Saison mehr oder weniger vorbei. Es wird sicher noch ein paar Touren geben (Pfahalz ) aber ich muss nicht mehr bei jeder Gelegenheit auf den Bock.



6.10.08



Eike. schrieb:


> Klar, Wattkopf geht immer.



ja Eike kannst Dich entscheiden?


----------



## Eike. (6. Oktober 2008)

Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?


----------



## iTom (6. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?



Wirst doch wohl kein Bundeskanzler werden wollen

Adenauer.... sag ich nur


----------



## specialist (6. Oktober 2008)

Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Oktober 2008)

Wir treffen uns normal an der Hedwigsquelle oder wenn du mit dem Auto kommst am Parkplatz gegenüber vom Hedwighof zwischen Ettlingen und Durlach. Uhrzeit gibst du vor.


----------



## specialist (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich brauche ca. eine dreiviertel Stunde von zu Hause bis ich bei der Hedwigsquelle bin, ich würde sagen 16.30. Pm folgt wegen meiner Handynr.


----------



## Waldgeist (6. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?



Au weia da will einer nach Bayern auswandern um dort Politik zu machen, gar wohl MP mit dem Mephisto von Wolfratshausen (Stoibär)


----------



## Eike. (6. Oktober 2008)

Der Job ist doch grad frei geworden.


----------



## Eike. (7. Oktober 2008)

So sah übrigens unsere Pfalztour am letzten Sonntag aus:



Waren knapp 32km/1000hm und auch vom Anspruch her gut für eine Jahrestour mit Fresseinkehr im Hohe-Loog Haus oder auf der Kalmit geeignet.


Quelle:
Geobasisdaten (TK50) (c) Landesamt für Vermessung und Geobasisinformation
Rheinland - Pfalz 07.10.2008; Az.: 26 722-1.401
http://www.lvermgeo.rlp.de


----------



## kermit* (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja, wenn sich sonst keiner traut: Ich wär dabei, wenns vom Termin her passt.


----------



## matou (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn sich sonst keiner traut frage ich mal - Bei was dabei? 
- Abschlusstour
- Pfalztour am WE

Grüsse René


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Wenn sich sonst keiner traut frage ich mal - Bei was dabei?
> - Abschlusstour
> - Pfalztour am WE



Abschlusstour? also selbst ein Warumduscher wie ich, sagt, dass es immer noch zu warm ist um die Saison abzuschließen.

Gleich will noch jemand die Weihnachtsfeier nächste Woche haben


----------



## kermit* (8. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Wenn sich sonst keiner traut frage ich mal - Bei was dabei?
> - Abschlusstour
> - Pfalztour am WE
> 
> Grüsse René


Beides 

Eikes Vorschlag war für die Abschlusstour. Dirk hat ja schon ein, zwei Termine gepostet und mehrere waren interessiert,



speedygonzales schrieb:


> zeit für Winterschlaf & Planung der Abschlusstour.



aber jetzt, wo jemand mal einen konkreten Tourvorschlag macht, traut sich keiner mehr, was Konstruktives dazu zu sagen... 


Dieses WE könnt ich nur Sonntags, aber eher später (so ggn 9 / 10 Uhr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (8. Oktober 2008)

ich würde die "abschluss"-tour eher ende oktober anfang november legen.
& nicht von 11 Uhr starten !

diesen sonntag & nächstes WE bin ich eh nicht im Ländle

see you


----------



## Eike. (8. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Dieses WE könnt ich nur Sonntags, aber eher später (so ggn 9 / 10 Uhr)



Bei mir ähnlich. Die Wettervorhersage ist übrigens super, Sonne und >20°C  Für die Gegens südlich von Neustadt hab ich inzwischen auch eine Karte und genug "Ortskenntnis" um zur Not auch ohne Pfalzveteranen im Team eine Tour zusammenzubekommen.

Ich meinte übrigens auch nicht, jetzt am Wochenende eine"Abschlusstour" oder wie man es auch immer nennen will zu veranstalten. Aber wer sagt denn, dass es dazu kalt sein muss? Machen wir einfach eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt draus ohne speziellen Anlass  Vorschlag: Jeder der mit will schickt mir eine Mail an [email protected] schreibt an welchen Wochenenden im Oktober/November es geht oder eben nicht geht (und was für Wünsche sonst noch - Nein Tom wir fahren nicht um 8 Uhr los!) dann schauen wir wann es am geschicktesten ist. Achso, bitte auch dazuschreiben ob man eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht oder noch jemanden mitnehmen kann.


----------



## andi1969 (9. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei mir ähnlich. Die Wettervorhersage ist übrigens super, Sonne und >20°C  Für die Gegens südlich von Neustadt hab ich inzwischen auch eine Karte und genug "Ortskenntnis" um zur Not auch ohne Pfalzveteranen im Team eine Tour zusammenzubekommen.
> 
> Ich meinte übrigens auch nicht, jetzt am Wochenende eine"Abschlusstour" oder wie man es auch immer nennen will zu veranstalten. Aber wer sagt denn, dass es dazu kalt sein muss? Machen wir einfach eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt draus ohne speziellen Anlass  Vorschlag: Jeder der mit will schickt mir eine Mail an [email protected] schreibt an welchen Wochenenden im Oktober/November es geht oder eben nicht geht (und was für Wünsche sonst noch - Nein Tom wir fahren nicht um 8 Uhr los!) dann schauen wir wann es am geschicktesten ist. Achso, bitte auch dazuschreiben ob man eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht oder noch jemanden mitnehmen kann.



..also als *Abschlußtour* währe am *Ende Oktober *besser, damit alle Kranken gesunden können und jeder Zeit haben es sich zu überlegen .....oder Mädels der Kantenklatschfraktion so und nu Termin festlegen und abwarten.


----------



## matou (9. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Dieses WE könnt ich nur Sonntags, aber eher später (so ggn 9 / 10 Uhr)



Wenn wir spätestens gegen 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt die Tour starten würden reicht es mir auch noch - wenns später wird mach ich mich alleine auf Tour sonst ist der ganze So wieder weg...

Pfalz find ich schonmal gut - als Orientierung kann man ja die Tour von Eike nehmen...


----------



## matou (9. Oktober 2008)

Wie schauts denn jetzt eigentlich fürs WE aus? Wer will denn in die Pfalz oder überhaupt eine Tour machen?

Wie ich es sehe sind es bis jetzt nur Eike und Dirk? Wann wollt Ihr denn starten? Eike, gehts wirklich erst ab 11:00 bei Dir? Ansonsten kann ich ja schonmal eine Runde drehen und wir treffen später - nur so ne Idee...

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (9. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn jetzt eigentlich fürs WE aus? Wer will denn in die Pfalz oder überhaupt eine Tour machen?
> 
> Wie ich es sehe sind es bis jetzt nur Eike und Dirk? Wann wollt Ihr denn starten? Eike, gehts wirklich erst ab 11:00 bei Dir? Ansonsten kann ich ja schonmal eine Runde drehen und wir treffen später - nur so ne Idee...
> 
> Gruss René



Ich habe vor i.d. Palz zu gehen, bin im Wasgau unterwegs Wenn das nicht g ewesen wäre, dann wäre ich dieses WE mitgekommen. Ein andermal dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sägezahn (9. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn jetzt eigentlich fürs WE aus? Wer will denn in die Pfalz oder überhaupt eine Tour machen?
> 
> Wie ich es sehe sind es bis jetzt nur Eike und Dirk? Wann wollt Ihr denn starten? Eike, gehts wirklich erst ab 11:00 bei Dir? Ansonsten kann ich ja schonmal eine Runde drehen und wir treffen später - nur so ne Idee...
> 
> Gruss René



Hier!
Bei dem Wetter bin ich dabei. Zeit ist mir egal ...
Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2008)

Am Samstag bin ich mir Grosser1609 und Matschmeister in der Pfalz verabredet. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe gegen halb zehn. 
Am Sonntag weis ich halt nich wann ich nach Hause komm und vor sportlicher Höchstleistung () braucht man ein bischen Schlaf  Vor 10 (Abfahrt Karlsruhe) ist es mir dann einfach zu früh, danach bin ich zu allem bereit.


----------



## rossi-v (9. Oktober 2008)

Wohin wollt ihr am Sa. in die Pfalz fahren, falls das Energy "ausfällt".


----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2008)

Wahrscheinlich nach Neustadt aber ob das fix ist weis ich nicht. Schick Martin (aka Grosser1609) am besten eine PN wegen einem Treffpunkt.


----------



## matou (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mein WE etwas umgestellt und werde am Sa wahrscheinlich mit in die Pfalz kommen und dafür am So nur am Abend eine kurze BM Runde oder so fahren. 

Gruss René


----------



## Grosser1609 (10. Oktober 2008)

Morgääähn,

also, morgen Pfalz, Kaisergartenrunde.
Abfahrt kurz nach halb zehn KA Hbf-Süd.
Teilnehmner biher: Eike, Matou, MatschMeister und meine Wenigkeit.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## wookie (10. Oktober 2008)

eine anti-energy-race-veransteltung?


----------



## Grosser1609 (10. Oktober 2008)

Genau, eine uphill-slow-motion-Ausfahrt.


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich hab mein WE etwas umgestellt und werde am Sa wahrscheinlich mit in die Pfalz kommen und dafür am So nur am Abend eine kurze BM Runde oder so fahren.
> 
> Gruss René



 Bis zum Abend hab ich am Sonntag auch ausgeschlafen  Ein Tag Pfalz, und am nächsten BM - ein Wochenende kann schlechter laufen


----------



## kermit* (10. Oktober 2008)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Genau, eine uphill-slow-motion-Ausfahrt.



Hmm, das sollte ich mir eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen. 

Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren? Ich müsste so gegen halb 4 wieder in KA sein.. hmm, wird wohl etwas knapp, oder?


Sonntag Abend bin ich aber ziemlich sicher dabei! Hab da noch ne Rechnung offen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Conny,

halb vier in KA wird nix, eher halb fünf bis fünf. Man kann aber auch den letzten Berg auslassen und vorher zum Parkplatz zurück.
(allerdings verpasst man dann die lange Abfahrt)


----------



## kermit* (10. Oktober 2008)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Hi Conny,
> 
> halb vier in KA wird nix, eher halb fünf bis fünf. Man kann aber auch den letzten Berg auslassen und vorher zum Parkplatz zurück.
> (allerdings verpasst man dann die lange Abfahrt)



Schade, dann klappts leider nicht


----------



## matou (10. Oktober 2008)

Werden wir eigentlich Protektoren brauchen - wie ist denn der Charakter der Strecke?

Gruss René


----------



## Grosser1609 (10. Oktober 2008)

Conny, schade, aber Pfalz ist immer wieder ....
Protektoren braucht man nicht wirklich, ich nehm das Bein-Plastik trotzdem mit, ein Fehler isses nicht.


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenn speziell die Strecke für morgen zwar nicht aber die Trails werden sich da nicht groß von denen Unterscheiden die ich schon gefahren bin. Sehr sinnvoll ist meiner Meinung nach ein Schutz für die Schienbeine. Die Trails sind zwar nicht technisch aber verleiten zum sehr schnell fahren und da ist ein Stock oder Stein ziemlich schmerzhaft (eigene Erfahrung ). Ich werd deswegen wieder mit Knie-/Schienbeinschonern fahren.
Ich bin morgen übrigens total smoooooth unterwegs. Hab grade die weiche Feder eingebaut  Irgendwie scheine ich jetzt auch 5mm mehr federweg zu haben. Die Federn sind offenbar unterschiedlich lang.


----------



## Sägezahn (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde mich bei der morgigen Pfalztour einklinken - falls das keine geschlossene Veranstaltung sein sollte.
Habe einen Kombi und könnte noch ein Bike unterbringen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich kenn speziell die Strecke für morgen zwar nicht aber die Trails werden sich da nicht groß von denen Unterscheiden die ich schon gefahren bin. Sehr sinnvoll ist meiner Meinung nach ein Schutz für die Schienbeine. Die Trails sind zwar nicht technisch aber verleiten zum sehr schnell fahren und da ist ein Stock oder Stein ziemlich schmerzhaft (eigene Erfahrung ). Ich werd deswegen wieder mit Knie-/Schienbeinschonern fahren.
> Ich bin morgen übrigens total smoooooth unterwegs. Hab grade die weiche Feder eingebaut  Irgendwie scheine ich jetzt auch 5mm mehr federweg zu haben. Die Federn sind offenbar unterschiedlich lang.



Oder Du hast nicht alle wieder reingesteckt.


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass Martins Auto mit drei mann voll ist. Dann können ja René und du zusammen fahren dann haben wir die Autos optimal genutzt.
Geschlossene Gesellschaft, so weit kommts noch 



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Oder Du hast nicht alle wieder reingesteckt.



Achso du meinst ich hab zu wenig Gänsedaunen (Daune=weiche Feder) reingepackt? Aber bei mehr wirds doch wieder härter


----------



## rossi-v (10. Oktober 2008)

Habt Ihr mal einen Google Point wo Ihr in der Pfalz parken wollt.
& die ungefähre Zeit.
Eventuell käme ich direkt dort hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (10. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Martins Auto mit drei mann voll ist.



3 Mann + Bikes? was fährt er ein Transporter? ich bekomme nicht mal ein Bike in meiner Blechdose (mit geschlossenen Kofferraum) rein


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

Vaneo mit Anhängerkupplungsträger. Zwei Bikes hinten drauf und eins samt drei Bikern in den Innenraum  Aber selbst in die meisten Kombis bekommt man drei Bikes+Fahrer rein wenn man die Rückbank geteilt umlegen kann. Und in einen Kompaktvan passt dann sogar noch die Campingausrüstung


----------



## rossi-v (11. Oktober 2008)

okay bin 1015 am vereinbarten treffpunkt in der pfalz


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2008)

Geiler Tag in der Pfalz heute. Die Sonne hat zwar deutlich länger als angekündigt gebraucht aber durch den Nebel bekommt der Wald auch eine interessante Atmosphäre. Gruß an Sägezahn, wenn dein Dämpfer die Luft wieder bei sich halten kann gibts mal wieder eine Tour 
Die Hetze gerade war übrigens unnötig, ich hab da wohl was im Fahrplan verwechselt.


----------



## matou (12. Oktober 2008)

War ein toller Tag in der Pfalz - ein Dank nochmal an den Guide!


----------



## kermit* (12. Oktober 2008)

Wann und wo treffen wir uns heute Abend? Rißwasen, Bhf, Skihütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (12. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> War ein toller Tag in der Pfalz - ein Dank nochmal an den Guide!



Die ersten Herbstfarben mit drin, klasse Bild


----------



## matou (12. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wann und wo treffen wir uns heute Abend? Rißwasen, Bhf, Skihütte?



Moin,
ich würde sagen 17:00 (??) Start an der Skihütte - dann können wir zum Schluss nochmal den Albursprung mitnehmen. 
Was sagst?

Gruss René

P.S. Für den Albursprung würde ich die DSLR auch wieder mitnehmen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wann und wo treffen wir uns heute Abend? Rißwasen, Bhf, Skihütte?



Wie lange dauert die Runde?

Offtopic:
Fährt von euch einer den Ardent? Wie breit ist der denn in 2,4 verglichen mit Betty oder FA?


----------



## matou (12. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert die Runde?
> 
> Offtopic:
> Fährt von euch einer den Ardent?



Ca 2 h - Zickzackweg - Teufelslöcher - evtl noch Albursprungstrail.

Uwe fährt den Ardent am HR.


----------



## kermit* (12. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würde sagen 17:00 (??) Start an der Skihütte - dann können wir zum Schluss nochmal den Albursprung mitnehmen.
> Was sagst?
> 
> ...



ok, passt!

Toll, dass dann mal die DSLR aufm Ursprungstrail dabei ist


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2008)

Kannst du mich um 16:40 in Etzenrot einsammeln René? Sonst muss ich schon um kurz nach drei fahren damit ich Zeit habe zum Skiheim hochzufahren.
Tolles Bild übrigens, sind die anderen auch so gut geworden? Ich glaub den Schriftzug an der Pike muss ich gegen einen austauschen der nicht reflektiert. Bei Blitzphotos dürfte das echt Probleme geben.


----------



## matou (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi Eike,
kann ich machen (wenns Bike sauber ist ) - aber 16:30 wär besser - um die Zeit ist Rentner-Pendel-Verkehr.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2008)

Man riecht wirklich nichts mehr  16:30 geht auch, dann nehm ich eine Bahn früher und fahr von Ettlingen aus mit dem Rad wie das letzte mal. Oder ich fahr gleich mit dem Rad, das kommt etwa aufs gleiche raus. Mal sehen wie ich nachher drauf bin.
Bis heut Abend.


----------



## iTom (12. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Man riecht wirklich nichts mehr  16:30 geht auch, dann nehm ich eine Bahn früher und fahr von Ettlingen aus mit dem Rad wie das letzte mal. Oder ich fahr gleich mit dem Rad, das kommt etwa aufs gleiche raus. Mal sehen wie ich nachher drauf bin.
> Bis heut Abend.



Ward ihr auf nem AA-Trail unterwegs?  So ne Schaizze aber auch


----------



## Grosser1609 (12. Oktober 2008)

saegezahn, bist du noch gut runter gekommen?

eike,gut dass es mit deiner bahn noch geklappt hat.

matou, das eine Bild ist ja schon mal sehr geil. Ich geh davon aus, dass du die übrigen noch hochlädst, oder?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sägezahn (12. Oktober 2008)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> saegezahn, bist du noch gut runter gekommen?
> 
> eike,gut dass es mit deiner bahn noch geklappt hat.
> 
> ...



Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Bin ca. 1,5 h durch den Pfälzer Wald gewandert, das hat auch was 
Ich hoffe auf eine Wiederholung.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MatschMeister (12. Oktober 2008)

@ sägezahn mach dir nichts draus mich hat heute der defekteteufel befallen, wobei er sich ja schon auf unserer tour bis zu deinem ausscheiden angekündigt hat.  Lager ausgeschlagen und kettenstrebe wackelt bedenklich.  

wäre auch bei schönem wetter für eine komplettierung der tour, gerne auch an meinem appartment vorbei

MatschMeister


----------



## matou (13. Oktober 2008)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> matou, das eine Bild ist ja schon mal sehr geil. Ich geh davon aus, dass du die übrigen noch hochlädst, oder?
> 
> Gruß,
> Martin



Ich hab bei Flickr (siehe Signatur) noch zwei Bilder hochgeladen - ein paar folgen noch. Diesmal ist irgendwei ziehmlich viel verwackelt - keine Ahnung warum. Aber von jedem ist mindestens ein scharfes Bild dabei...

Gruss René


----------



## matou (13. Oktober 2008)

Die weiteren Bilder (die etwas geworden sind) sind nun in meinem Album...

Grüsse René


----------



## mw1774 (14. Oktober 2008)

thema saisonendetour

bei uns würde es am 26.10 klappen!
vorschlag:
treffpunkt 12.00uhr langmartskopfhütte oder bernstein,
gemeinsames fressen und saufen von mitgebrachtem zeugs (großer rucksack + mülltüte) grill???

wir würden von karlsruhe aus starten und können ja auf dem weg noch ein paar brasilianer aufsammeln, mögliche startpunkte wären auch bh oder dobel, jeder wie er will, hautpsache 12.00uhr an der hütte, danach auch wie jeder will! natürlich fressen und saufen auch wie jeder will 

wir bringen mit:
vodka und red bull
knusperzeugs


----------



## wookie (14. Oktober 2008)

ausgezeichnet gute idee!
würde mich natürlich bereit erklären einen rucksack zu tragen um sachen hin/heim zu schleppen.

einen S3 Trail mit vollem Rucksack und "vollem" Bewustsein hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.

26.10 wäre bei mir ok.

bernstein finde ich irgendwie gemütlich, da gibts tolle felsen zum guggen. das auto wäre in bernbach auch nicht so weit weg von der hütte geparkt.

grill brauchen wir da nicht, da langt ein gitter-rost für die feuerstelle aus.


----------



## mw1774 (14. Oktober 2008)

na super, dann machen wirs jetzt mal fest:
*26.10, 12.00Uhr bernsteinfelsen*

wir fahren
8:30 karlsruhe europabad (mw 1774, vanessa)
9:00 ettlingen parkplatz freibad (alexander)
10:30 mahlberg
12:00 bernstein

der rest wie er will....


dabei bis jetzt:

wookie
mw1774
vanessa
alexander
andi
matou


----------



## matou (14. Oktober 2008)

Gute Idee - dann sollte man es aber nicht als Tour bezeichnen 
Wenn dann würde ich auch den Bernstein vorschlagen - ist irgendwie gemütlicher als die Langmartskopfhütte. Für diejenigen, die dem Alkohol entsagen, kann man dann auch noch eine weiterführende Tour über die Bernsteintrails und Mahlberg oder Bernstein - Teufelsmühle anbieten...

*Aber*,
mal was anderes - die Strecke Ettlingen - Mahlberg - Bernstein ist ja eine absolute Standard-Tour - wollen wir zu Jahresende nicht mal etwas anderes befahren? Was ist denn mit Eikes Pfalz-Vorschlag - da würden alle in den Genuß von schönen für alle mit Spaß  befahrbaren Trails kommen. Und leckeres Essen gibts in der Pfalz an jeder Ecke in irgendeiner Hütte...

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (14. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Die weiteren Bilder (die etwas geworden sind) sind nun in meinem Album...
> 
> Grüsse René



Tolle Herbstfarben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (14. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> *Aber*,
> mal was anderes - die Strecke Ettlingen - Mahlberg - Bernstein ist ja eine absolute Standard-Tour - wollen wir zu Jahresende nicht mal etwas anderes befahren? Was ist denn mit Eikes Pfalz-Vorschlag - da würden alle in den Genuß von schönen für alle mit Spaß  befahrbaren Trails kommen. Und leckeres Essen gibts in der Pfalz an jeder Ecke in irgendeiner Hütte...
> 
> Gruss René



das wäre dan nicht etwas "anderes", normale touren gabs ja schon zu hauf


*Aber*, die pfalz tour könnte trotzdem starten? dann eben nicht am 26.10


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> na super, dann machen wirs jetzt mal fest:
> *26.10, 12.00Uhr bernsteinfelsen*
> 
> wir fahren
> ...



und was findet da statt?


----------



## kermit* (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre auch dabei, aber ist für mich etwas ungeschickt, erst vom Dobel nach KA, bzw. Ettlingen zu kommen, um dann zum Mhlberg zu radeln. Wo fahrt ihr denn genau entlang, vielleicht könnte ich ja in Bad Herrenalb dazu stoßen...?


----------



## matou (15. Oktober 2008)

No Panic, ich glaub die Runde ist für uns eh ein totaler Umweg - wenn das ganze Rudel aus Richtung Ettlingen zum Mahberg bzw Bernstein fährt.

Ich werde in BH am Bahnhof starten und hoch zum Bernstein fahren - dannach dann noch eine kleine Tour dran hängen...
Was hälst du davon?

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (15. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> No Panic, ich glaub die Runde ist für uns eh ein totaler Umweg - wenn das ganze Rudel aus Richtung Ettlingen zum Mahberg bzw Bernstein fährt.
> 
> Ich werde in BH am Bahnhof starten und hoch zum Bernstein fahren - dannach dann noch eine kleine Tour dran hängen...
> Was hälst du davon?
> ...


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2008)

So werd ich es wahrscheinlich auch machen. Zweiter Treffpunkt wäre dann 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bad Herrenalb. Kann man am Bernstein grillen? An eine Feuerstelle kann ich mich grad nicht erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (15. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kann man am Bernstein grillen? An eine Feuerstelle kann ich mich grad nicht erinnern.



kann man sogar füße grillen:



(war aber schon ne weile her ...)
hihi


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2008)

Klasse hat jemand einen kleinen Rost und bringt ihn auch noch mit? Dann pack ich mir ein paar Würstel ein  Oder noch besser *Marshmallows* 
Totes, trockenes Holz müsste ja genug rumliegen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> kann man sogar füße grillen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DU bist echt der GEILSTE!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> No Panic, ich glaub die Runde ist für uns eh ein totaler Umweg - wenn das ganze Rudel aus Richtung Ettlingen zum Mahberg bzw Bernstein fährt.
> 
> Ich werde in BH am Bahnhof starten und hoch zum Bernstein fahren - dannach dann noch eine kleine Tour dran hängen...
> Was hälst du davon?
> ...



Wann fahrt ihr dann oben an Bernstein ungefähr wieder ab und wo parke ich am besten, damit ich am schnellsten und einfachsten oben auf den Bernstein komme?


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> (1)Wann fahrt ihr dann oben an Bernstein ungefähr wieder ab (2) und wo parke ich am besten, damit ich am schnellsten und einfachsten oben auf den Bernstein komme?



1) Wemma fertig gefuttert und gequatscht haben
2) Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb, an der Klinik vorbei und dann Richtung Bernstein. Dauert etwa 40min.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> 1) Wemma fertig gefuttert und gequatscht haben
> ...



... und hast Du an dem Tag voraussichtlich viel Hunger und viel zu sagen?


----------



## matou (16. Oktober 2008)

...das weiß man nie wer sich da als Labertasche entpuppt 

Aber geh mal als Endzeit von ca 14:00 Uhr (2 Std sollten doch reichen oder?) aus - wenn du dannach noch ein paar Trails fahren willst kalkulier mal noch 2 h drauf.

Parken kannst du am Besten unten am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb.


----------



## wookie (16. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... wo parke ich am besten, damit ich am schnellsten und einfachsten oben auf den Bernstein komme?



am schnellsten und am einfachsten parkst du oben in bernbach.

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...=48.817631,8.411922&spn=0.021617,0.05579&z=15

da sparst du einige höhenmeter


----------



## matou (16. Oktober 2008)

Der Weg ist aber ziehmlich Steil für seinen schwarzen Bomber - am Fuss der Holländersteige (am Grillplatz) zu parken wär auch noch eine Alternative dann sind es zwar ein paar Meter mehr aber dafür gehts nur gemäßigt bergauf.


----------



## mw1774 (16. Oktober 2008)

na das hört sich doch alles super an!
nochmal treffpunkt : bernsteinfelsen 26.10.08, 12.00uhr

dabei:
wookie
mw1774, vanessa (vodka-redbull, knusperzeugs)
alexander
andi
matou
kermit 
eike (würstel, marshmallows)
rossi-v

wer kümmert sich um den grill? bier? usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (16. Oktober 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wer kümmert sich um den grill? bier? usw?



wenn man pro 2 Mann ein Wegwerfgrill  mitnimmt  reicht das vollkommen aus, und man bekommt es in jedem Rucksack ohne viel Gewicht rein. Mehr als 4 kleinen Steaks wird ihr allerdings damit nicht grillen können, da die Kohle recht schnell weg ist, Nachteil ist, dass es auch meistens lange dauert.

Alternativ, was wir meistens machen ist ein kleinen Zerlegbare Grillrost (gibt es in jedem guten Outdoorladen für kleines Geld zu haben) zu nehmen und eine kleine Tüte mit etwas Kohle, eine Beutel um den Verdreckten Grill wieder zu transportieren sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## matou (16. Oktober 2008)

ähem - dort gibt es eine Feuerstelle - ich denke die sollten wir auch nutzen - also maximal einen Rost oder solche Alu-Grillschalen die man auf die Glut oder auf ein paar Steine stellen kann...


----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... und hast Du an dem Tag voraussichtlich viel Hunger und viel zu sagen?



..hast wieder nur kurz Zeit oder bekommst Du nicht Frei von deinem Hausdrachen


----------



## speedygonzales (16. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> also maximal einen Rost



sage ich Doch 



> oder solche Alu-Grillschalen die man auf die Glut oder auf ein paar Steine stellen kann...



*Alu-Grillschalen?*  das ist die schwulste Erfindung die es gibt! als nächstes will noch jemand Puten Steaks oder vegetarische Burger haben


----------



## wookie (16. Oktober 2008)

hat von euch jemand einen hänger? da könnten wir die bierkiste reintun. würde mich auch bereit erklären das ding den berg hochzuziehen.

oder kümmert sich jeder selbst um sein bier? - so wie beim fleisch auch.


----------



## matou (16. Oktober 2008)

@speedy
Jung, du hast dich nichtmal angemeldet und schwingst schon wieder große Reden! Es geht mir darum Gepäck und Gewicht zu sparen - da ist es mir sowas von egal worin ich mein Fleisch grille...



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Alternativ, was wir meistens machen ist ein kleinen Zerlegbare Grillrost (gibt es in jedem guten Outdoorladen für kleines Geld zu haben) zu nehmen und eine kleine Tüte mit etwas Kohle, eine Beutel um den Verdreckten Grill wieder zu transportieren sollte man nicht vergessen.



Dann mach das und komm mit.


Je nachdem was wir letztendlich zum Grillen zur Verfügung haben - werde ich Eikes Würstchenlieferung ergänzen und für Fleisch sorgen...


----------



## speedygonzales (16. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> @speedy
> Jung, du hast dich nichtmal angemeldet und schwingst schon wieder große Reden!



schon wieder?? große reden sind das keine, ich habe doch noch gar nicht richtig angefangen 
nimm nicht alles so Bierernst, man muss schon im Leben ernst genug sein, da muss man nicht auch noch hier jedes Wort auf die Waage legen..



> Dann mach das und komm mit.


ich bin an dem Tag aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einer Messe


----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> oder kümmert sich jeder selbst um sein bier? - so wie beim fleisch auch.



..*Ähm Leute .....da soll doch jeder sich selbst darum kümmern( ESSEN/ GETRÄNKE), könnte ja sein das einige noch mit dem Auto fahren müssen oder....... *


----------



## rossi-v (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin aus Dresden ...

ich bin wohl auch am 26. dabei
ob ich von Eggenstein per Rad fahre, überlege ich mir noch.

BTW: Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Pfalztour letztes WE.



 

 

 


 

 



see you
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Oktober 2008)

FÃ¼rs Wochenende ist klasse Wetter vorhergesagt, was machen wir draus? Ich hab da mal eine total abgefahrene, neue Idee - wie wÃ¤rs zur Abwechslung mal mit der Pfalz?  Mit dem Pfalzticket kann man Ã¼brigensvon Karlsruhe zu fÃ¼nft fÃ¼r 26â¬ in 45min nach Neustadt fahren, FahrrÃ¤der sind kostenlos. 
Oder mal wieder ins Murgtal oder eine Hornisgrindeexpedition oder oder oder


----------



## mw1774 (17. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Fürs Wochenende ist klasse Wetter vorhergesagt, was machen wir draus? Ich hab da mal eine total abgefahrene, neue Idee - wie wärs zur Abwechslung mal mit der Pfalz?  Mit dem Pfalzticket kann man übrigensvon Karlsruhe zu fünft für 26 in 45min nach Neustadt fahren, Fahrräder sind kostenlos.
> Oder mal wieder ins Murgtal oder eine Hornisgrindeexpedition oder oder oder



kling toll, leider lässt das meine erkältung noch nicht zu 
..werde mich am sonntag mal gaaaanz langsam auf den bock schwingen, hoffentlich klappts, nach 3 wochen autofahren


----------



## andi1969 (17. Oktober 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> kling toll, leider lässt das meine erkältung noch nicht zu
> ..werde mich am sonntag mal gaaaanz langsam auf den bock schwingen, hoffentlich klappts, nach 3 wochen autofahren



Joga mein Schaaatz du hast einfach zu viel Stress....


----------



## kermit* (17. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> FÃ¼rs Wochenende ist klasse Wetter vorhergesagt, was machen wir draus? Ich hab da mal eine total abgefahrene, neue Idee - wie wÃ¤rs zur Abwechslung mal mit der Pfalz?  Mit dem Pfalzticket kann man Ã¼brigensvon Karlsruhe zu fÃ¼nft fÃ¼r 26â¬ in 45min nach Neustadt fahren, FahrrÃ¤der sind kostenlos.
> Oder mal wieder ins Murgtal oder eine Hornisgrindeexpedition oder oder oder



Gibts im Murgtal noch was Interessantes auÃer Badner HÃ¶he?


----------



## matou (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab dieses WE leider nicht allzu viel Zeit - ich werde Morgen und So  Vormittag eine Tour machen aber eher in der Albtalgegend. Vielleicht So auch wieder den BM - aber diesmal früher


----------



## kermit* (18. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich hab dieses WE leider nicht allzu viel Zeit - ich werde Morgen und So  Vormittag eine Tour machen aber eher in der Albtalgegend. Vielleicht So auch wieder den BM - aber diesmal früher



Hätte Lust auf die Mahlberg-Bernstein-Runde, die wir mal feierabends gemacht haben... wär das was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (18. Oktober 2008)

Das hatte ich heute vor  - was hälst du von 10:00 - 10:30 Treffpunkt Bahnhof BH?

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (18. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Das hatte ich heute vor  - was hälst du von 10:00 - 10:30 Treffpunkt Bahnhof BH?
> 
> Gruss René


10:3o am BHF, ok?
Muss erstmal frühstücken


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2008)

Viel Spaß, das pack ich zeitlich aus dem fernen Karlsruhe nicht mehr.


----------



## matou (18. Oktober 2008)

Ähem, ich mus nochmal korrigieren - ich schaffst erst um 11 am Bahnhof zu sein.

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (18. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ähem, ich mus nochmal korrigieren - ich schaffst erst um 11 am Bahnhof zu sein.
> 
> Gruss René



alles klar.


----------



## DHSean (18. Oktober 2008)

moin, 

würde sich hier möglicherweise jemand erbarmen mir morgen (sonntach) mal n paar schöne singletrails in der näheren karlsruher umgebung zu zeigen? hab gehört bei ettlingen solls was geben ... könnte zuvor auch n bissel im kvv-bereich rumtuckern 

merci für antworten


----------



## kermit* (18. Oktober 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> würde sich hier möglicherweise jemand erbarmen mir morgen (sonntach) mal n paar schöne singletrails in der näheren karlsruher umgebung zu zeigen? hab gehört bei ettlingen solls was geben ... könnte zuvor auch n bissel im kvv-bereich rumtuckern
> 
> merci für antworten



Ich werde morgen Nachmittag / Abend vielleicht eine Runde in Bad Herrenalb (gehört noch zum KVV) drehen. Der Trail ist recht anspruchsvoll, aber wenn du dein Bullit hier hast, genau das Richtige. Insgesamt ca. 1000 hm


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2008)

Wenns diesmal nicht so spät ist wie letztes mal wär ich auch dabei. Ist zur Abwechslung auch mal wieder schön zu sehen wo man hinfährt


----------



## DHSean (18. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Nachmittag / Abend vielleicht eine Runde in Bad Herrenalb (gehört noch zum KVV) drehen. Der Trail ist recht anspruchsvoll, aber wenn du dein Bullit hier hast, genau das Richtige. Insgesamt ca. 1000 hm




das bullit hab ich leider net dabei, das steht da wo's richtige berge gibt  . sonst hört sich das gut an, lässt sich das auch mit nem ccler einigermaßen spaßig fahrn?

gruß


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2008)

Das passt schon. Gewisse Leute fahren da mit einem 80mm Hardtail runter (was jetzt sicher nicht heißt, dass das ein Blümchentrail ist)
Was hast du denn vor Conny? Risswasen - BM - Hahnfalzhütte - Albursprung und zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (18. Oktober 2008)

na dann, mit ht und 80mm kann ich mithalten . wann und wo solls losgehn?


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2008)

Mal schaun was Conny sagt. Wir sollten aber allerspätestens um 5 starten, besser früher sonst wird es wieder so eine Hetze.


----------



## kermit* (18. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenns diesmal nicht so spät ist wie letztes mal wär ich auch dabei. Ist zur Abwechslung auch mal wieder schön zu sehen wo man hinfährt



Helligkeit? Purer Luxus 


Wenn 2 Leute mit der Bahn anrücken, würd ich vorschlagen:
BH BHF - Skihütte - Ursprungstrail - Risswasen - Teufelsmühle - abwärts.

Startzeit? Mir egal. 4, halb5? Wie kommen die Bahnen?


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Helligkeit? Purer Luxus
> 
> 
> Wenn 2 Leute mit der Bahn anrücken, würd ich vorschlagen:
> ...



15:35 - 15:55 - 16:55. Ich würd Vorschlagen um 16 Uhr am Bahnhof zu starten dann sind wir in der Abendsonne auf dem BM. Die Tour so rum zu fahren ist gar nicht verkehrt, dann muss man nicht zweimal auf die Teufelsmühle rauf.


----------



## kermit* (18. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> [...] dann muss man nicht zweimal auf die Teufelsmühle rauf.


Genau deswegen will ichs ja so rum fahren 

Dann bin ich um 4 am Parkplatz zwischen BHF und Therme.


----------



## DHSean (19. Oktober 2008)

alles klar, bin auch am start


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Oktober 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch alles super an!
> nochmal treffpunkt : bernsteinfelsen 26.10.08, 12.00uhr
> 
> dabei:
> ...



Bei mir wirds leider nichts, ein ander Mal.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds leider nichts, ein ander Mal.



OHHHCCC Felix wann sieht man Dich überhaupt mal wiederso langsam können wir ja auch noch für einige den Brasilianer Ausreden Thread aufmachen......


----------



## kermit* (20. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> so langsam können wir ja auch noch für einige den Brasilianer Ausreden Thread aufmachen......



Davon gibts doch schon 3 Stück:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277234

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350153

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=287094


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2008)

so ungefähr...

Wie war es eigentlich Gestern auf dem BM? Bzgl deines Kommentares zu älteren Generation auf der Grünhütte - wir haben gestern ca 45 min auf unser Essen gewartet! 

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (20. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> so ungefähr...
> 
> Wie war es eigentlich Gestern auf dem BM? Bzgl deines Kommentares zu älteren Generation auf der Grünhütte - wir haben gestern ca 45 min auf unser Essen gewartet!
> 
> Gruss René



 BM war gestern mal wieder richtig gut, hab den Einstieg gleich beim ersten Versuch geschafft. Bei Eike liefs wohl auch besser als letzte Woche.

Unser HT-Fahrer (DHSean) hatte etwas zu kämpfen, aber wenigstens weiß er jetzt, dass die Berge hier durchaus höher als ein Bordstein sein können 

Das mit der Grünhütte glaub ich sofort: In BH war auch mal wieder mächtig Rentner-Halligalli!


----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2008)

Das klingt doch gut - wenn nächstes WE das Wetter wieder so gut ist - will ich auch wieder auf den BM. Ich will die zwei Kanten die ich nun so mit Ach und Krach gefahren bin - dieses Jahr noch als "flüssig" gefahren abhaken


----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2008)

Dann versuch ich vielleicht endlich mal dieses Wurzelstück kurz nach dem Drachenstartplatz. Aber nur wenn ich wie vorgestern wieder einen guten Lauf erwisch, sonst lass ich das besser. Am großen Loch ist dieses Jahr glaub ich für mich nichts mehr zu holen, das wird vertagt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..*Ähm Leute .....da soll doch jeder sich selbst darum kümmern( ESSEN/ GETRÄNKE), könnte ja sein das einige noch mit dem Auto fahren müssen oder....... *



Werd am Sonntag auch am Bernstein aufschlagen. Allerdings erst gegen 14 Uhr. Werde aus Richtung Bad Herrenalb anreisen. Versuche, gegen 12:45 am Penny-Parkplatz abzufahren. Falls sich jemand anschließen will. 

Will dann noch weiter, bevorzugt Richtung BM oder falls jemand vom Bernstein aus einen anderen guten Trail empfehlen kann auch gerne dahin.

@Andi
Hast Du eigentlich noch ein gescheites Rad oder nur noch dieses rote Trekingrad?


----------



## matou (22. Oktober 2008)

...


DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werd am Sonntag auch am Bernstein aufschlagen. Allerdings erst gegen 14 Uhr. Werde aus Richtung Bad Herrenalb anreisen. Versuche, gegen 12:45 am Penny-Parkplatz abzufahren. Falls sich jemand anschließen will.
> 
> Will dann noch weiter, bevorzugt Richtung BM
> >>das ist auch meine - und ich denke auch Conny und Eikes - bevorzugte Richtung
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werd am Sonntag auch am Bernstein aufschlagen. Allerdings erst gegen 14 Uhr. Werde aus Richtung Bad Herrenalb anreisen. Versuche, gegen 12:45 am Penny-Parkplatz abzufahren. Falls sich jemand anschließen will.
> 
> Will dann noch weiter, bevorzugt Richtung BM oder falls jemand vom Bernstein aus einen anderen guten Trail empfehlen kann auch gerne dahin.
> 
> ...



*..ach Dirk mit dem Trekkingrad bin ich immer noch schneller rauf und runter wie du* und wenn ich lustig bin nehme ich die Rockhopper zum runterballern


----------



## kermit* (22. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...



Passt.




Wie schauts denn aus, hat jemand einen Grillrost oder etwas, das dazu missbraucht werden kann (36-Speichen-Laufrad würde vermutlich auch funktionieren)?


----------



## andi1969 (23. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Passt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...es gibt Aluschalen zum Grillen da kann doch jeder 1-2 mitnehmen......oder Mädels


----------



## wookie (23. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...es gibt Aluschalen zum Grillen da kann doch jeder 1-2 mitnehmen......oder Mädels



ochnöööööö, alu-schalen? ich werde mich mal umsehen wo ein grill-rost aufzutreiben ist. achja, da wir ja alle nichtraucher sind (?), dürfen wir das feuerzeug net vergessen.

Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363636
mich hats fast verrissen


----------



## kermit* (23. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ochnöööööö, alu-schalen? ich werde mich mal umsehen wo ein grill-rost aufzutreiben ist. achja, da wir ja alle nichtraucher sind (?), dürfen wir das feuerzeug net vergessen.



Wäre toll, wenns klappt mit dem Rost!

Alternativ könnte es auch mit einem alten Tennisschläger (KEINE Holzversion!) funktionieren, wenn man den mit Draht bespannt. Da ist ein Griff inklusive 

Sollte es nicht klappen, gibts bestimmt den einen oder anderen, der noch Grillschalen vom "Sommer" übrig hat.

Wenn dann noch 2 oder 3 ne alte Zeitung (oder bike-Magazine) zum Anzünden mitbringen, wirds schon klappen mit dem Feuer.


----------



## Landei-Forst (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



wookie schrieb:


> achja, da wir ja alle nichtraucher sind (?), dürfen wir das feuerzeug net vergessen.



Ha! Davon träume ich. 

<winsel>
Jürgen, Jürgen, bitte gib uns dein Feuerzeug
</winsel>


----------



## wookie (23. Oktober 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Ha! Davon träume ich.



kommst du auch?


----------



## Landei-Forst (23. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> kommst du auch?



Nein, klappt bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Oktober 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch alles super an!
> nochmal treffpunkt : bernsteinfelsen 26.10.08, 12.00uhr
> 
> dabei:
> ...



*..ach nochwas wir haben am Sonntag Winterzeit nur damit´s keiner übersieht...

@ mw1774 ....um 9 Uhr am Ettlinger Freibad ????*


----------



## mw1774 (24. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *@ mw1774 ....um 9 Uhr am Ettlinger Freibad ????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (25. Oktober 2008)

Habe einen Grillrost organisiert bekommen.

Leider habe ich kein Feuerzeug! Bringt das einer mit?

Waschd, Floisch un Bia steht auch schon bereit. Ich glaube wir müssen uns morgen warm anziehen


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2008)

Nur nochmal zu Sicherheit, damit niemand enttäuscht ist. Im Prinzip versorgt sich jeder selber oder?


----------



## kermit* (25. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zu Sicherheit, damit niemand enttäuscht ist. Im Prinzip versorgt sich jeder selber oder?



So hab ichs auch verstanden

Toll, dass es mit dem Grillrost geklappt hat !
Ich werde sicher noch Streichhölzer oder ein Feuerzeug finden.


----------



## Messerharry (25. Oktober 2008)

HI, ich bin morgen auch dabei!!!
Wer fährt in BH z.B. Penny Parkplatz ab und dann WANN???
Ist ja öde wenn jeder extra fährt.

Um Wortmeldungen wird gebeten!

Feuerzeuge habe ich genug da meine Freundin sehr starker Raucher WAR.


----------



## matou (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi Harry,
ich fahr 11:30 Am Bahnhof BH los - können uns aber auch bei Penny treffen.
Bist du dannach auch auf dem BM dabei?

Conny, Eike,
wann fahrt Ihr jetzt eigentlich in BH los?

Gruss René


----------



## Messerharry (25. Oktober 2008)

OK 1130 Penny.
BM kommt auf den Biergenuss:kotz: an, aber in der Regel schon.
Führe morgen ein anderes (gemäsigteres(RM Slayer´02)) Rad aus.
Weist du jemand der mein 19" Spezi Enduro´04 erwerben möchte?


----------



## matou (25. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar bis Morgen!
Hoffentlich hab ich mein sabbern bis dahin unter Kontrolle - das alte Slayer ist ein Traum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss René



Messerharry schrieb:


> OK 1130 Penny.
> BM kommt auf den Biergenuss:kotz: an, aber in der Regel schon.
> Führe morgen ein anderes (gemäsigteres(RM Slayer´02)) Rad aus.
> Weist du jemand der mein 19" Spezi Enduro´04 erwerben möchte?


----------



## Messerharry (25. Oktober 2008)

Na dann kannst du auch richtig Sabbern, es ist ein Limited Edition mit blauen Flammen


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann nehm ich den Zug der um 11:35 am Bahnhof ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zu Sicherheit, damit niemand enttäuscht ist. Im Prinzip versorgt sich jeder selber oder?



*..ja Eike so war das gedacht,hat ja jeder so seine Vorlieben bei Wein, Worscht, Weib und Gesang......*


----------



## kermit* (25. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich parke dann auch am BHF, 11:35 Uhr.

Bis dann


----------



## rossi-v (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls am Bhf. in BH um 11:35 Uhr

Eike wenn du willst kannst ja das Schloss mitbringen.


@harry: warum willst du dein enduro verkaufen?


see you


----------



## matou (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann können wir uns eigentlich auch alle am Bahnhof treffen.

Harry, das ist der Parkplatz wo es kurz vor dem Bahnhof zur Therme abgeht. Hier Schweizerwiese.

Cool, dass du auch dabei bist rossi - dachte du bist noch im Urlaub.

Gruss René


----------



## Messerharry (25. Oktober 2008)

@ rossi-v


Weil´s mir einen Tick zu groß ist, sitz so gestreckt wie auf meinem CC Bike und weil ich immer einen Konflikt habe welches ich nehmen soll.


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Eike wenn du willst kannst ja das Schloss mitbringen.



Gut, dass du es sagst. Ich legs gleich raus.

Zur Verpflegung: Ich hab genug Nürnberscher für 2-3 Leute, wer zuerst kommt mampft zuerst. Wenn sich keiner meldet nehm ich aber nur ein paar für mich selber mit. Außerdem hab ich eine Tüte original american marshmallows, das dürfte genug sein um eine ganze Schulklasse zum Zahnarzt zu schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Oktober 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Weist du jemand der mein 19" Spezi Enduro´04 erwerben möchte?



Da hat ja mal einer ein "echtes" Fahrrad zu verkaufen.


----------



## wookie (25. Oktober 2008)

ich werde morgen wohl nicht ab ettlingen mit der truppe fahren.
morgen früh hab ich noch viel mit der family vor, darum fahre ich mit dem auto direkt nach bernbach, so habe ich nur noch ein paar "meter" bis zur hütte und bin wie vereinbart um ca 12 da.

falls jemand früher da an der hütte sein sollte, könnte er sich möglichst danaben benehmen um die wanderer zu vertreiben?


----------



## wookie (26. Oktober 2008)

Bin nach'm grillen direkt zum auto und dann zum Skiheim hoch. Ich dachte ich treffe unsere BM-Süchtigen nochmal auf dem Trail. - War aber entweder zu früh oder zu spät und habe sie verpasst.

Hatte aber die Chance den Brudes-Weg zu fahren, ist den schonmal jemand runter?


----------



## kermit* (26. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Fotos, war wirklich lustig heute.  

Danke an alle für Senf, Ketchup, Grillrost, dumme Sprüche, ... 



wookie schrieb:


> Hatte aber die Chance den Brudes-Weg zu fahren, ist den schonmal jemand runter?



Ja klar, der ist bekannt. Bin schon ne Weile nicht mehr da runter. 
Ist zwar ein bisschen holprig (v.a. mit Hardtail), aber ich hätte mal wieder Lust drauf.

Das Wildbaderwegle (liegt auf dem Weg vom Skiheim zur Hahnenfalzhütte) ist um einiges flowiger und hardtailtauglicher.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Oktober 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

*Ja das hat Spass gemacht.... Fressen ,Saufen und Sprüche gloppen.... sollte man mal öfter machen

Die restlichen Bilder sind im Album*


----------



## wookie (26. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Das Wildbaderwegle (liegt auf dem Weg vom Skiheim zur Hahnenfalzhütte) ist um einiges flowiger und hardtailtauglicher.



ist das nicht das nach dem albursprungstrail? - dann kenne ich es


----------



## matou (26. Oktober 2008)

War super Heute - danke Jungs!!!

Der Albursprungstrail geht ja bei der Hahnenpfalzhütte los - das Wildbader Wegle geht glaub ich noch vor der Hütte runter.

Gruss René


----------



## mw1774 (26. Oktober 2008)

sodele, hier mal unsere bildchen vom grillradeln!




hat da einer schon hunger?




dicke hose!




nüsschen!




pferdestall








der name ist programm












mmmmhh!


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2008)

Meine Bilder sind jetzt auch online. Sind allerdings mehr von der BM-Befahrung als vom großen Fressen aber da habt ihr ja schon genug


----------



## andi1969 (26. Oktober 2008)

*ach nochwas ..Dirk unterwegs aufgesammelt???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (26. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ist das nicht das nach dem albursprungstrail? - dann kenne ich es


 Ich glaube du meinst den Trail vom Axtloh zum Skiheim.

Das Wilbaderwegle geht auf halber Strecke zur Hahnenfalzhütte rechts ab und geht auch bis zum Parkplatz am Skiheim, aber man kommt auf der anderen Seite vom Skiheim raus (links im Eck, wenn man aufs Skiheim schaut).


----------



## rossi-v (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin,


Dirk haben wir am Risswasen aufgesammelt.
Schöne Aktion Bilder s.u.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Oktober 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Dirk haben wir am Risswasen aufgesammelt.
> ...


----------



## kermit* (31. Oktober 2008)

So, fast geschafft, bald ist Wochenende!

Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine, aber dreckige Runde um BH am Wochenende?
Bei der Trailauswahl bin ich offen (Brudesweg? ), aber wenn Bernstein, dann nur mit Grillen!

Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich recht flexibel, ich glaube nicht, dass wir mit vielen Wanderern zu rechnen haben.


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das Wetter irgendwie mitmacht (kein Regen) *muss* ich am Wochenende raus. Ich hab da was neues am Rad das ausprobiert werden muss  Morgen hab ich am Nachmittag einen Termin, gegen Mittag will ich aber eine Wattkopfrunde drehen. Am Sonntag ist mir die Zeit auch wurscht. Nur den BM möchte ich nicht machen. Die letzten beiden Befahrungen waren richtig gut, dass ich will ich nicht durch eine Rutschpartie versauen.


----------



## kermit* (31. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter irgendwie mitmacht (kein Regen) *muss* ich am Wochenende raus. Ich hab da was neues am Rad das ausprobiert werden muss  Morgen hab ich am Nachmittag einen Termin, gegen Mittag will ich aber eine Wattkopfrunde drehen. Am Sonntag ist mir die Zeit auch wurscht. Nur den BM möchte ich nicht machen. Die letzten beiden Befahrungen waren richtig gut, dass ich will ich nicht durch eine Rutschpartie versauen.



Aha, die neue Bremse ist angekommen. Bin gespannt, wie die Teile am Rad aussehen (und natürlich was die Bremse drauf hat) 
Hoffentlich find ich schneller ne neue Gabel als du ne Bremse  

Ok, kein BM am So (vllt. fahr ich da dann morgen), wie schauts mit Brudesweg aus (ja, ist mein Ernst. Zur Not könne ma uns ja auch an der Hahnenfalz trennen und am Axtloh wieder treffen.)? 

ODER Bernstein, wenn wir den Trail zwischen Feuerstelle und Vesperbänke mitnehmen (René und ich haben da noch einige Rechnungen offen)...?

ODER gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit, ohne allzu große Umwege den Teil vom Westweg zur Hahnenfalz einzubauen? Über Weithäulsesplatz würde ich als Umweg bezeichnen...?

ODER ... mehr fällt mir grad net ein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Oktober 2008)

Offtopic:

Wozu zur Hölle brauchst Du ne 888???


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Aha, die neue Bremse ist angekommen. Bin gespannt, wie die Teile am Rad aussehen (und natürlich was die Bremse drauf hat)



Ins aktuelle Farbkonzept passt sie nicht wirklich aber wenn sich da mal was ändert isses super  Und außerdem geht es ja um die Entschleunigung und weniger um die Optik  Der Druckpunkt ist schonmal sehr vielversprechend.

Der "neue" Bernsteintrail würde sich natürlich gut in die Bernstein-Mahlberg-Tour einbauen lassen und den würd ich auch gerne mal fahren. Dann noch rüber zur Hahnfalzhütte zu fahren wäre allerdings eher gewürgt. Prinzipiell hab ich aber auch gegen den Brudesweg nichts einzuwenden.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Wozu zur Hölle brauchst Du ne 888???



Die 36 im Spicy ist einfach zu kurz


----------



## matou (31. Oktober 2008)

Dirk - Conny hat ja auch noch das Bullit - da passt die Gabel ganz gut rein 

Eike - was ist es denn jetzt für eine Bremse geworden? Ich hab mich jetzt eigentlich auf die Hayes Ace eingeschossen - ich denk dass wir meine Weihnachtsbastelstunde.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (31. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Wozu zur Hölle brauchst Du ne 888???



Wollte schon immer mal eine Doppelbrückengabel im Bullit fahren 

--

@Sonntagsrunde:

Is klar, Bernstein UND Hahenfalz ist gaga.
Wenns dir, Eike nix ausmacht, würde ich Brudesweg plus x (z.B. Wildbaderwegle als quickie hinterher) bevorzugen. Wir sind den Trail den ganzen Sommer über ja nicht mehr gefahren und mich juckts richtig.


----------



## kermit* (31. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Dirk - Conny hat ja auch noch das Bullit - da passt die Gabel ganz gut rein
> 
> Eike - was ist es denn jetzt für eine Bremse geworden? Ich hab mich jetzt eigentlich auf die Hayes Ace eingeschossen - ich denk dass wir meine Weihnachtsbastelstunde.
> 
> Gruss René



Schau in sein Fotoalbum


----------



## matou (31. Oktober 2008)

...ja klar - schickes Teil!


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2008)

Brudesweg ist mir auch recht. Dann können wir ja vorher ein Schleife über den Hahnfalzweg einlegen. Oder den Brudesweg runter, wieder hoch und den Hahnfalzweg zur Hütte hin fahren und dann noch den Ursprungtrail. Oder sowas in der Art. 
Irgendwelche Zeitwünsche? Sonst sag ich einfach mal 12 Uhr am Bahnhof.


----------



## kermit* (31. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Brudesweg ist mir auch recht. Dann können wir ja vorher ein Schleife über den Hahnfalzweg einlegen. Oder den Brudesweg runter, wieder hoch und den Hahnfalzweg zur Hütte hin fahren und dann noch den Ursprungtrail. Oder sowas in der Art.
> Irgendwelche Zeitwünsche? Sonst sag ich einfach mal 12 Uhr am Bahnhof.



Wie lange brauchst du vom BHF zum Skiheim Talwiese? 15 mins? 

Bin faul, ich weiß.



René, wie schauts bei dir aus? Kriegst du frei?


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wie lange brauchst du vom BHF zum Skiheim Talwiese? 15 mins?



Hey ich hab ein Fahrrad und kein Moped! Wir haben letztes mal ziemlich genau eine halbe Stunde gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (31. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir siehts dieses WE relativ eng aus - Morgen werde ich (wahrscheinlich auch gegen Mittag) eine Wattkopfrunde drehen. Am Sonntag werde ich aber wieder so fürh wie möglich (ca. 9:00) starten - ich glaub nicht, dass Ihr euch so früh rausquälen wollt


----------



## kermit* (31. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ein Fahrrad und kein Moped! Wir haben letztes mal ziemlich genau eine halbe Stunde gebraucht.


Und ich hab kein Tacho, deshalb habsch kein Plan, wie lange der Uphill dauert.. (...und will es auch gar nicht immer wissen  )




matou schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werde ich aber wieder so fürh wie möglich (ca. 9:00) starten - ich glaub nicht, dass Ihr euch so früh rausquälen wollt



Da hast du recht. Dieses WE wird vor allem eins: *gemütlich*, und das beisst sich mit früh aufstehen
Schade... nächstes WE


----------



## matou (1. November 2008)

gemütlich werd ich fahren  mir macht das früh aufstehen nix - bin eh schon kurz nach sieben wach...

@Eike
Wann willst du heute auf den Wattkopf?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2008)

Kein Wunder wenn man sogar im Urlaub auf den Brione fährt um sich den Sonnenaufgang anzuschauen  Ach was ich würd sowas ja auch gern mal machen aber die Sonne geht einfach zu früh auf 

@heute
Ich hab vor gegen 11 loszufahren, bin also zwischen 11:15 und 11:30 an der Quelle. Danach die üblichen Verdächtigen, um 13:30 will ich wieder zu Hause sein. Um die Bremse richtig zu fordern ist Mont Schlammwennwasserweg leider zu flach aber für einen ersten Eindruck wirds reichen.


----------



## matou (1. November 2008)

> Kein Wunder wenn man sogar im Urlaub auf den Brione fährt um sich den Sonnenaufgang anzuschauen


...und dann hatte ich nichtmal die Kamera dabei 

Hm, schade, das schaff ich nicht - ich werde so gegen 12-13:00 losfahren. Dann vielleicht doch auf den Bernstein (1x vorne 1x hinten) und Mahlberg.

Gruss René


----------



## MTBDave (1. November 2008)

Moin zusammen 

Was gibt das für ne Tour morgen ab 9:00? Strecke, HM? War schon lange nciht mehr richtig aktiv auf´m Bike und weiß nicht wie schwer der Klotz am Bein sein wird wenn ich mit fahre... ...würd gern mal wieder richtig raus auf 2 Rädern...

Grüße Dave


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2008)

Bäh ich setz mal eine Runde aus und spiel wieder mit wenn der Boden gefroren ist. Auf diese eklige Sauerei hab ich einfach keinen Bock. Von unlustigem Gerutsche auf feuchtem Laub mal abgesehen. Im Sommer sind die Laubbäume ja schön aber könnten die ihre Blätter nicht bei sich behalten?
Ok das war der Jammer-Part jetzt kommt der schöne Teil: die Bremse is geil  Hat genau den Biss den ich bei der Juicy vermisst habe und ist dabei perfekt dosierbar. Vollbremsungen aus hoher Geschwindigkeit waren bei den Bedinungen natürlich nicht drin da hätte ich mich schwungvoll ins aus geschossen  Hinten muss ich vielleicht mal noch entlüften. Da ging am Anfang nicht wirklich viel aber gegen Ende hat sie auch gut zugepackt und der Druckpunkt kam auch erst nach ein paar mal Pumpen, das spricht alles für Luft im System.


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2008)

Hat jemand Lust morgen mit in die Pfalz zu kommen? Ich hab keinen Bock auf den schlammigen Laubboden hier, da fahr ich lieber auf Sand und Tannennadeln. Und nach Bad Bergzabern kostet der Zug nur ~1â¬ mehr als nach Bad Herrenalb. Der Zug fÃ¤hrt stÃ¼ndlich um xx:07 ab Karlsruhe HBF, bei der Zeit wÃ¤r ich flexibel, gerne auch schon morgens ab 9. Zur Tour selber kann ich nichts sagen weil ich da noch nie war. WÃ¼rde einfach nach Karte drauf los fahren bis ich keine Lust mehr hab oder es dunkel wird  Das Tempo ist auf jeden Fall gemÃ¼tlich.


----------



## matou (1. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bäh ich setz mal eine Runde aus und spiel wieder mit wenn der Boden gefroren ist...



Das ist nicht dein Ernst? Du wirst Dich davon doch nicht abschrecken lassen?

BM war heute übrigens garnicht so schlimm - Brudersweg und das Stück am Axtlohweg haben sogar richtig Spass gemacht sich dort richtig einzusauen. Kicker und Landung im "Bachbett" gratis dazu 

Ich lass meine Morgenrunde am So glaub ich erstmal - ich muss das Bike erstmal putzen - zumindest die beweglichen Teile...


----------



## kermit* (1. November 2008)

Pfalz wird bei mir nix. War heute dann doch eine recht ausgedehnte Runde (jedenfalls für mein Fitness-Level ), deswegen morgen höchstens ein gemütliches Rumgurken in der Gegend.

BM und Brudesweg waren einfach prima heute, der feuchte Boden ist eigentlich gar nicht tragisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (1. November 2008)

@eike

ja warum eigentlich nicht

aber nicht um 9

eher gegen 11 Uhr (also deine 10:7 Bahn)

Ich kenn die Gegend um Dörrenbach ( Stäffelsberg, Steinerner Tisch 560m, Ruine Guttenberg) ganz gut
Das wäre eine geeignete Tour.

Treffpunkt???

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sadd...91255&sspn=0.015004,0.038624&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15
(B)



Das sind einige schnelle Trails.

@harry 
auch lust & zeit ?
dann gern auch später


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2008)

Ups, ich hab gar nicht mehr reingeschaut. Ich hab mich inzwischen mit iTom verabredet. Wir starten um viertel vor neun von Bruchsal aus nach Neustadt, da dürften wir dann gegen 10 sein. Falls du dich anschließen willst frag ihn am besten direkt nach einem Treffpunkt.


----------



## rossi-v (2. November 2008)

nee das ist mir zu früh


----------



## Messerharry (2. November 2008)

@rossi
heute Lust auf 2 Türme Tour?
ca. 1100 Treffpunkt am Kupferhammer in Pforzheim mit der wahrscheinlich längsten Abfahrt im Enzkreis.

Es können auch weitere Brasi´s teilnehmen.

Tempo gemütlich, aber nur uphill!


----------



## rossi-v (2. November 2008)

Sehr Gern

geht auch 1130?


sonst 1100


----------



## Messerharry (2. November 2008)

aber freilich doch, deswegen hatte ich ca. vorgemerkt.


----------



## rossi-v (2. November 2008)

alles klar 1130

see you


----------



## Eike. (2. November 2008)

Uwe ist beim Uhrzeit-Feilschen ja schlimmer als ich


----------



## matou (2. November 2008)

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß heute! Vielleicht lauf ich der Pfalzfraktion auch über den Weg  wir sind heute in der Gegend Hohe Loog und Hambacher Schloß zu Fuss unterwegs.

Eike, ich bin gespannt auf ein weiteres Bremsenfeedback 

Harry, um welche beiden Türme handelt es sich denn in deiner Tour?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (2. November 2008)

Schellbronner- und Büchenbronner Aussichtsturm!


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> @rossi
> heute Lust auf 2 Türme Tour?
> ca. 1100 Treffpunkt am Kupferhammer in Pforzheim mit der wahrscheinlich längsten Abfahrt im Enzkreis.
> 
> ...



*na viel spass Jungs.... rossy nicht fallen und bitte ein paar Fotos*


----------



## Eike. (2. November 2008)

Pfalz war klasse und die AWP Truppe ist in echt genauso drauf wie im Forum. Naja es gibt offenbar Leute die damit nicht klar kommen gell Tom?  Mit diesem Wahnsinnshaufen bin ich bestimmt mal wieder unterwegs. René und seine Holde haben wir nicht getroffen, dafür wirklich Unmengen von anderen Spaziergängern. Von einzelnen "2m-Sprüchen" abgesehen war das aber recht entspannt obwohl wir als dreckiges Dutzend unterwegs waren. Ein paar Bilder sind jetzt im Album

Tja was soll ich zur Bremse sagen?     


*Geil* 


Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dem Teil. Hinten muss ich auf jeden Fall noch entlüften, wenn das Rad senkrecht steht (also Lenker nach oben zB beim hochkant schieben oder beim Ein-/Ausladen) kann ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen. Nach ein paar mal Pumpen ist der Druckpunkt dann aber gleich wieder da, das eilt also nicht. Ansonsten hat sich der Eindruck der ersten Testfahrt bestätigt, super Bremskraft bei geringer Handkraft und erstklassiger Dosierbarkeit  Der Druckpunkt ist genau so wie ich ihn mag und die werkzeuglose Griffweitenverstellung ist auch eine feine Sache.


----------



## wookie (2. November 2008)

Eike, was ist es den nun für eine Prämsö? - Elixir?


----------



## Eike. (2. November 2008)

Ups da wollte ich gar kein Geheimnis draus machen und in meinem Album sind ja auch einige Bilder drin. Es ist eine Elixir R OEM in weiß aus einem Speci Demo mit 203/185er Scheiben.


----------



## matou (2. November 2008)

Na das hört sich ja gut an - bin ja immernoch scharf auf die Hayes Ace aber von der hab ich halt noch garnichts gehört...

Nächsten Sa hab ich "sturmfrei" - hat jemand eine Idee wo man da mal hinfahren könnte wenn das Wetter in Ordnung ist? Bisherige Ideen:
- Hörnisgrinde
- Bad Wildbad (nicht Bikepark)
- Herrenalb > Rockertfelsen > etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> - Hörnisgrinde
> - Bad Wildbad (nicht Bikepark)
> - Herrenalb > Rockertfelsen > etc


- Pfalz, da wird man nicht so dreckig  Mir ist der SchwaWa zur Zeit echt zu schlammig, ich muss nicht nach jeder Tour aussehen wie nach einem Bungysprung mit Diarrhö.


----------



## kermit* (2. November 2008)

Bin auch grad vom Radel zurück gekommen: Eine Runde Ursprungstrail im Dunkeln, war eigentlich ganz witzig, nur bin ich bergauf so gemütlich gefahren, dass oben der Tee kalt war... Nächstes Mal wohl doch die Thermoskanne 

Wäre auch mal wieder bei einer Pfalzrunde dabei nächstes WE.


----------



## matou (3. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...ich muss nicht nach jeder Tour aussehen wie nach einem Bungysprung mit Diarrhö.



Solange man nur so aussieht und nicht so riecht! 

Pfalz? Von mir aus gerne - war wieder sehr schön dort auch wenns nur Singletrail-Wandern war. Würde dann aber gerne wieder so früh starten wie Ihr am So.


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2008)

Von mir aus kein Problem. Abfahrt hier gegen 9 passt mir gut.


----------



## Cook (3. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Na das hört sich ja gut an - bin ja immernoch scharf auf die Hayes Ace aber von der hab ich halt noch garnichts gehört...
> 
> Nächsten Sa hab ich "sturmfrei" - hat jemand eine Idee wo man da mal hinfahren könnte wenn das Wetter in Ordnung ist? Bisherige Ideen:
> - *Hörnisgrinde*
> ...



Hi Matou!
Hornisgrinde ist technisch ein sehr interessantes und ergiebiges Gebiet. Hier kann ich dir gerne Routentipps geben. Allerdings gibt es dort auch Wege, die mir bisher zu schwer waren und wo ich gerne wüsste, ob die grundsätzlich fahrbar sind, eben halt mit besserer Technik. Vielleicht weisst du da auch mehr als ich, denn ich fahre dort fast immer die gleiche (geniale) Route.


----------



## kermit* (3. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hi Matou!
> Hornisgrinde ist technisch ein sehr interessantes und ergiebiges Gebiet. Hier kann ich dir gerne Routentipps geben. Allerdings gibt es dort auch Wege, die mir bisher zu schwer waren und wo ich gerne wüsste, ob die grundsätzlich fahrbar sind, eben halt mit besserer Technik. Vielleicht weisst du da auch mehr als ich, denn ich fahre dort fast immer die gleiche (geniale) Route.



Hallo Cook,

hmm, kannst du die oben angedeuteten Wege vielleicht mal mit den bekannteren Trails hier in der Gegend (Wattkopf , Bernstein, Besame Mucho, etc.) vergleichen? War selber noch nie auf der Hornisgrinde.

Wenn du uns mal deine Trails zeigst, oder Tipps geben könntest, wäre das einfach prima


----------



## Cook (3. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hallo Cook,
> 
> hmm, kannst du die oben angedeuteten Wege vielleicht mal mit den bekannteren Trails hier in der Gegend (Wattkopf , Bernstein, Besame Mucho, etc.) vergleichen? War selber noch nie auf der Hornisgrinde.
> 
> Wenn du uns mal deine Trails zeigst, oder Tipps geben könntest, wäre das einfach prima


Hmmm, bin keinen dieser Wege je gefahren. (Komme aus FDS). Aber der Besame Mucho scheint schon ein besonderes Kaliber zu sein (laut Bilder und Erzählungen). Wer dort runterkommt braucht nicht viel Angst zu haben vor neuen Trails. Gerne zeige ich euch eine Auswahl der Trails hier. Momentan habe ich aber kein trailkonformes Rad.

Die Pfade an der Hornisgrinde sind teilweise recht ausgesetzt (Osthang/Biberkessel) und man darf keine Angst vor Stürzen haben, denn das kann teilweise böse enden. Zum Einstieg empfehle ich vom Dreifürstenstein rechts runter, dann nach ca.100m scharf links und dann am Hang entlang bis zum Kieneck. Interessant ist auch der Plattenweg am Nordgipfel links vom Postgebäude. Oder, sehr anspruchsvoll, der Westweg in beiden Richtungen (beidesmal nur abwärts zu empfehlen). Es gibt noch einen Querweg mit der blauen Raute am Westhang abwärts Richtung B500/Breitenbrunnen. Den habe ich aber noch nie probiert.
Bitte nicht unbedingt Sonntags, als Hundertschaft oder mit Ritterrüstung dort rumjodeln. Und schätzt euer Können richtig ein.


----------



## matou (3. November 2008)

Hi Cook,
ich war ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht auf der Hornisgrinde. Wir waren nur ziehmlich oft auf dem Westweg Badener Höhe > Forbach < Latschigfelsen unterwegs. Da ist die Hornisgrinde natürlich auch sehr interssant! Müssen wir mal ausprobieren. Danke für die Tips.

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (4. November 2008)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps, Cook! Freu mich schon drauf, da mal zu Radeln 



Cook schrieb:


> [...] Oder, sehr anspruchsvoll, der Westweg in beiden Richtungen (beidesmal nur abwärts zu empfehlen). [...]



@wookie: Du bist doch diesen Sommer den Westweg gefahren, kannst du dich noch an die Trails erinnern?


----------



## wookie (4. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Tipps, Cook! Freu mich schon drauf, da mal zu Radeln
> 
> 
> 
> @wookie: Du bist doch diesen Sommer den Westweg gefahren, kannst du dich noch an die Trails erinnern?



ich nehme mal an du meinst nur die trails an der hornisgrinde.

"Blocktrail" bei der hornisgrinde (aus der google bildsuche)
http://mtb-tour.info/images/wweg1/PICT1555.JPG
http://www.guco.de/pics/2004-SWW/W_IMG_0502.JPG

das fahren auf den holz-wegen war diesen sommer übrigens nicht erlaubt.
wochenende ist auf den holz-weg ganz schluss ^^

ich kann mich nicht mehr genau an alle einzelnen abschnitte erinnern. unter erschöpfung und offenem hintern war irgendwie alles schwer. der westweg ist dort "forstautobahn" bis "felsig durchwachsen".

ich würde nicht lange überlegen und das einfach mal probieren 

wer von allen westweglern hier im forum hat neben mir noch an dem ding gerieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (4. November 2008)

...herrlich!

Aber die Bilder sehen doch gut aus...ist also Ähnlich der Badener Höhe. Ich überlege die Forbacher 8 etwas abzuwandeln und statt Latschigfelsen - Bad. Höhe dann Hornisgrinde - Badener Höhe zu fahren. Mal sehen wie lange der Schnee noch auf sich warten lässt. Werde mal die Karte konsultieren - Lust hab ich auf alle Fälle drauf!!!


----------



## kermit* (4. November 2008)

Ja, du hast richtig angenommen.. Hab mich etwas unvollständig ausgedrückt... 

Der "Block-Trail" schaut doch recht sexy aus und der Name gefällt mir sowieso  Würde ich gerne mal fahren!

Die Holzstege hatte ich auch schon gesehen (hier) und mir gedacht, dass es ganz witzig wäre, auf den Dingern zu radeln.


----------



## wookie (4. November 2008)

wenn es nass ist, wirds sicher ungemütlich auf dem holzweg


----------



## iTom (4. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wenn es nass ist, wirds sicher ungemütlich auf dem holzweg



War das mit dem "Zweirad" oder mit dem Einrad? WW mit dem Einrad steht wohl schon auf Deiner Roadmap


----------



## wookie (4. November 2008)

das wäre mal was heftiges. bräuchte man sicher 2-3 wochen für den weg.


----------



## iTom (4. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> das wäre mal was heftiges. bräuchte man sicher 2-3 wochen für den weg.



Aber ein noch nie dagewesenes Einmaliges

Würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall zutrauen


----------



## wookie (4. November 2008)

du setzt da einem gerade einen floh ins ohr 
die westweg-fahrrad-variante (schwarzwald radweg) mit wenig trails vielleicht?


----------



## kermit* (6. November 2008)

So, wie schauts denn jetzt am Wochenende aus? Wetter scheint auch hier im Nordschwarzwald trocken zu sein, ich könnte mich auch mit Hornisgrinde anfreunden, die Bilder haben Lust auf mehr gemacht (v.a. die sexy Hexe).

Wann ists euch prinzipiell lieber, Samstag oder Sonntag?
Ich würde Sonntag vorziehen, aber beide Tage sind ok.


----------



## matou (6. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> So, wie schauts denn jetzt am Wochenende aus? Wetter scheint auch hier im Nordschwarzwald trocken zu sein, ich könnte mich auch mit Hornisgrinde anfreunden, die Bilder haben Lust auf mehr gemacht (v.a. die sexy Hexe).



Hätt ich auch Lust drauf - lieber zweimal hoch und wieder runter - als das ständige bergauf-bergab - da ist meine Kondition nach dem Gardasee zusehr abgesackt. Kartenmaterial hab ich daheim - hab mir nach Cooks Beitrag auch schon ein paar Gedanken zu möglichen Routen gemacht.



kermit* schrieb:


> Wann ists euch prinzipiell lieber, Samstag oder Sonntag?
> Ich würde Sonntag vorziehen, aber beide Tage sind ok.



Mir wär Samstag lieber - dah hab ich eh sturmfrei. Sonntag bin ich schon anderweitig unterwegs.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. November 2008)

Wenn ich René richtig verstanden hab ist ihm Samstag lieber (ups da warer schneller). Mir ist es im Prinzip egal, Sonntag Abend ist zwar Kino angesagt aber inzwischen ist es ja so früh dunkel, dass wir bis dahin sowieso zurück sind.
Des Hexle ist übrigens nicht auf der Hornisgrinde sondern am Hexenbrunnen bei Forbach  Ich würde aber wieder die Pfalz vorziehen, zu kalt, zu naß, zu dreckig (ja ich weiß, ich werd zur Memme). Die Zeit um über 1000m mit dem Rad rumzufahren ist für dieses Jahr einfach vorbei. Ich hab schon eine nette Tour (30km/1400hm abkürzbar) mit der Kalmit im Mittelpunkt ausgearbeitet. Eine Mischung aus bekannten Trails und solchen die auf der Karte sehr vielversprechend aussehen


----------



## matou (6. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Zeit um über 100m mit dem Rad rumzufahren...



D.h. du willst dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr auf den Wattkopf


----------



## Eike. (6. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> D.h. du willst dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr auf den Wattkopf



Äh das ist zwar gar nicht so weit daneben aber trotzdem hat sich da eine 0 vom Acker gemacht


----------



## matou (6. November 2008)

Das war mir schon klar  ich wollte dieses Jahr schon nochmal über 1000m kommen - viel kälter ist es da auch nicht als z.B. auf der Teufelsmühle...


----------



## kermit* (6. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Zeit um über 100m mit dem Rad rumzufahren ist für dieses Jahr einfach vorbei.


Wie jetzt?! Dieses Jahr nur noch Rheinebene?! 
___

30 km / 1400 hm... boah, das ist ja schon (fast?!) über meinem Limit. 

Mal ernsthaft: Mich reizt beides, aber dieses WE scheints Wetter wirklich recht passabel zu sein und in der Pfalz ist die Chance, auch noch nächstes WE gutes Wetter zu haben größer als im NoSchwaWa..

Wer hat nen Würfel zur Hand? Bei geraden Zahlen: hornisgrinde, bei ungeraden Pfalz  *(gilt aber nur mit Fotobeweis,sonst könnte ja geschummelt werden!!)*

edith sagt, ich war zu langsam...


----------



## matou (6. November 2008)

et voila...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (6. November 2008)

Last Minute Radel-Ankündigung:
Heut Abend, so ggn. halb 6 - 6 Uhr, werd ich wahrscheinlich ne kleine Runde drehen: BM (ohne Plattenweg) oder Ursprung, weiß noch nicht.
Hat wer Lust?


----------



## Eike. (6. November 2008)

Wo wollt ihr denn starten? Von Forbach aus ist es ganz schönes Stück da müssen wir zeitig los, um halb fünf wird es ja schon dunkel  Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch am Stausee loszufahren das spart deutlich Zeit aber den oberen Teil vom Westweg könnten wir auf dem Rückweg trotzdem mitnehmen. @René: sammelst du mich wieder in Etzenrot ein?

@heute abend: Ich bin ja schon froh wenn ich im Hellen einigermaßen den BM runter komm


----------



## matou (6. November 2008)

Als Startpunkt würde ich jetzt spontan Herrenwies sagen - ich schaus mir auf der Karte aber nochmal an. Den Treffpunkt würde ich auch hier früh terminieren - z.b. 9:30 in Herrenwies - dort gibt es einen Wandererparkplatz. Eike, dann wäre ca 8:40 Treffpunkt in Etzenrot.

Ich melde mich aber nochmal mit den genauen Daten.

Gruss René


----------



## Cook (6. November 2008)

Hätte mich gerne mit eingebracht an der Hornisgrinde, aber mein Rädle wird nicht rechtzeitig fertig.


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hätte mich gerne mit eingebracht an der Hornisgrinde, aber mein Rädle wird nicht rechtzeitig fertig.



*ja wie nix mer Scott Cook wie das denn.....*


----------



## Cook (6. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *ja wie nix mer Scott Cook wie das denn.....*


Nee, das Scale wird nur eingemottet, das geb' ich so schnell nicht mehr her. Ich hab' mir ein neues Zweit/Trail/Winter/Schlechtwetterbike gegönnt und das ist noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## kermit* (6. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @heute abend: Ich bin ja schon froh wenn ich im Hellen einigermaßen den BM runter komm


War toll heute. Loffenau war von der Teufelsmühle aus noch sichtbar, darunter lag Nebel  Geniale Atmosphäre!!

Werds mir mal wieder antun, vielleicht hat ja doch mal wer Lust...


----------



## wookie (7. November 2008)

wer kommt den heute jetzt alles mit zum night-ride?

ich fahre mit dem auto von karlsruhe oder ettlingen nach Heidelsheim und hätte noch platz.


----------



## mw1774 (7. November 2008)

ich geh saufen, viel spaß euch....


----------



## wookie (7. November 2008)

das mache ich morgen mit papa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (7. November 2008)

hast du schon die grablichter auf dem betontrail gesehen, was ist da passiert?


----------



## wookie (7. November 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hast du schon die grablichter auf dem betontrail gesehen, was ist da passiert?



das ist jetzt fast genau vor einem jahr passiert.
angeblich sind 2 jungeldiche "checker" in ihrem 3er BMW mit über 100 am beton-trail vorbei. dann ins schlingern gekommen und gecrasht. einer ist noch am unfallort verstorben, der andere weis ich net was mit dem ist.

beide jugendliche haben eine türkische familie (viele angehörige), darum sind dort auch so viele lichterlein.

als das letztes jahr passierte, bin ich nach dem unfall (es war schon alles geräumt) vorbeigefahren und habe mich gewundert warum dort so viele menschen sehr sehr laut heulten.


----------



## wookie (7. November 2008)

> Zwei Radfahrerinnen, an denen der Wagen um Haaresbreite vorbeischleuderte, blieben ebenfalls unverletzt.



http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=pbd2005115-361D

wenn ich das schon wieder lese ...


----------



## Eike. (7. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Als Startpunkt würde ich jetzt spontan Herrenwies sagen - ich schaus mir auf der Karte aber nochmal an. Den Treffpunkt würde ich auch hier früh terminieren - z.b. 9:30 in Herrenwies - dort gibt es einen Wandererparkplatz. Eike, dann wäre ca 8:40 Treffpunkt in Etzenrot.
> 
> Ich melde mich aber nochmal mit den genauen Daten.
> 
> Gruss René



Die S-Bahn ist stündlich um :40 in Etzenrot da würd ich auch 8:40 als Abfahrt vorschlagen. Ich hab übrigens vorhin in der Bücherhei noch die 1:30k Wanderkarte "Hornisgrinde" gefunden  Sieht sehr vielversprechend raus und auf dem Rückweg gibt es einen gestrichelten Weg vom Mehliskopf nach Herrenwies, da kommen einige Trail-HM zusammen


----------



## matou (7. November 2008)

Servus,
ich bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Eike - mir wärs lieb wenn wir uns Morgen 9:40 in Etzenrot treffen würden - ich muss mein Bike noch "warten".

Die Strecke würde ich Morgen früh kurzfristig abstimmen - ich hab ein paar Ideen - Eike sicher auch (Jenau die Karte habsch übrigens och Eike - die is klasse!).
Wenn wirs ne Stunde verschieben wäre dann Treffpunkt 10:30/10:45 und zwar hier das scheint ein ganz passabler Parkplatz zu sein.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (7. November 2008)

1045 -> perfekt

ich wäre mit dabei morgen.

fahren wir richtig hoch auf die Hornisgrinde - sprich auf die spitze?

rossi


----------



## matou (7. November 2008)

Super!
Ja, es geht richtig hoch!


----------



## rossi-v (7. November 2008)

gut bis 1045

see you


----------



## Eike. (7. November 2008)

Alles klar, über die extra Stunde bin ich nicht unglücklich  Ideen hab ich allerdings schon ein paar, die Karte ist wirklich deutlich besser als die 1:50k. Was genau es wird schauen wir dann morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. November 2008)

Mayday, mayday, Conny bitte melden 

Wie siehts bei Dir denn aus - 10:45 Herrenwies?

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (8. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Mayday, mayday, Conny bitte melden
> 
> Wie siehts bei Dir denn aus - 10:45 Herrenwies?
> 
> Gruss René



Ich ringe noch mit meiner Faulheit... aber...



Ja, bin dabei.


----------



## matou (8. November 2008)

Na dann bis nacher! Ich geh jetzt Kette ölen...


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich ringe noch mit meiner Faulheit... aber...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, bin dabei.



Das wärs ja noch gewesen, erst alle anstiften und dann kneifen


----------



## rossi-v (8. November 2008)

das wetter schaut super aus!!


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> das wetter schaut super aus!!



Und super wars auch  Teilweise richtig klasse Aussicht und geile Trails 

Nachtrag: Fotos sind jetzt auch online. Die Auswertung der Aufzeichnung hat einen Trailanteil von 50% ergeben, das hat schon fast Pfalzniveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. November 2008)

Sodele,
ich habe auch noch ein paar Bilder von der Hornysgrinde  in mein Album geladen. Einige Bilder muss ich allerdings noch nachbearbeiten - sind etwas dunkel geraten.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2008)

I'm so horny, horny horny horny 

Suche: Hornisgrinde, tausche gegen Wattkopf.

@René: Verpass deinen horny Bildern mal noch den Tag 081108 dann kann man die zusammen mit meinen Anzeigen ohne die Alben einzeln anschauen zu müssen.


----------



## rossi-v (9. November 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder ! 

Ich habe meine auch hochgeladen.
*
Meine Bilder* 

*Alle Bilder mit Tag 081108 Hornisgrinde*


----------



## kermit* (9. November 2008)

Danke euch 3 fürs Knipsen! 

War wirklich ne schöne Runde: im November nochmal über 1000 hm zu sein und tolle Trails.


----------



## matou (10. November 2008)

Gern geschehen...ich hätt auch nicht gedacht, dass es nochmal klappt. Aber, wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue, können wir die Horny-Tour glaub ich als Abschluss-Tour deklarieren (Zumindest was Dauer, Ort und Eventcharakter angeht). 

Das nächste wird dann Tiefschnee-Biken am Dobeler Skihang


----------



## kermit* (10. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Das nächste wird dann Tiefschnee-Biken am Dobeler Skihang


Jetzt sei mal nicht sooo negativ, macht mir ja richtig Angst!

Bevor es zum Rodeln geht, muss noch mal der Trail vom Bernstein unter die Stollen genommen werden (mit bisschen Zeit, damit gespielt werden kann und gerne mit der Pussy-Auffahrt von Bernbach  ). Weitere dumme Ideen fallen uns bestimmt noch ein...


----------



## matou (10. November 2008)

Ich rede ja nur von langen SchwaWä-Hochtouren 
Bernstein können wir gerne nächstes WE mal schauen - bei der Pussyauffahrt vielleicht auch mit kompletter Fotoausrüstung.


Hornysgrinde kann man ja wenn kein Schnee liegt auch nochmal als Pussytour machen - parken am Mummelsee und wie bei den Wattkopftouren immer trailmaximierend bergauf-bergab fahren.


----------



## kermit* (12. November 2008)

Da ich das Wochenende schon fast nicht mehr erwarten kann, wollte ich mal fragen, ob denn schon was auf dem Programm steht?


----------



## matou (12. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Da ich das Wochenende schon fast nicht mehr erwarten kann, wollte ich mal fragen, ob denn schon was auf dem Programm steht?



Was hälst du am Sa davon...



kermit* schrieb:


> Bevor es zum Rodeln geht, muss noch mal der Trail vom Bernstein unter die Stollen genommen werden (mit bisschen Zeit, damit gespielt werden kann und gerne mit der Pussy-Auffahrt von Bernbach  ). Weitere dumme Ideen fallen uns bestimmt noch ein...



Kann man ja noch mit BM oder Mahlberg verbinden. Wie gesagt - wenn das Wetter wirklich so schön wird wie vorhergesagt nehm ich die Fotoausrüstung wieder mit...

Ne, mal Spaß beiseite, hat jemand eine Idee? Bei mir gehts wieder nur am Sa - für So hätt ich nur den Vormittag.
Ausser Pfalz - hätt ich nur noch Wildbad und BM>Rockertfelsen>Murgtal als offene Punkte im Angebot.


----------



## kermit* (12. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Kann man ja noch mit BM oder Mahlberg verbinden. Wie gesagt - wenn das Wetter wirklich so schön wird wie vorhergesagt nehm ich die Fotoausrüstung wieder mit...
> 
> Ne, mal Spaß beiseite, hat jemand eine Idee? Bei mir gehts wieder nur am Sa - für So hätt ich nur den Vormittag.
> Ausser Pfalz - hätt ich nur noch Wildbad und BM>Rockertfelsen>Murgtal als offene Punkte im Angebot.



So Vormittag der "Neue" vom Bernstein mit Pussy-Auffahrt? Dann kann ich So Abend noch für ne Dunkelrunde zur Teufelsmühle gehn 


Für ne richtige Tour bin ich grad etwas lasch, letztes WE war schon hart bei mir, deshalb halte ich mich für Sa mal dezent im Hintergrund und klinke mich ein, wenns mir zusagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (12. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> So Vormittag der "Neue" vom Bernstein mit Pussy-Auffahrt? Dann kann ich So Abend noch für ne Dunkelrunde zur Teufelsmühle gehn



Das können wir so festhalten. 

Für Sa nehm ich mir dann mal folgendes vor (bis bessere Vorschläge kommen) Skiheim > Plattenweg > ZickZackWeg > Rockertfelsen > Langmartskopf > Albursprung > Axtlohweg > Skiheim. Rockertfelsen werden etwas experimentell, ich war noch nicht da - keine Ahnung was es dort gibt.

Nachtrag:
Conny, kannst du mir bitte meine Lampe mitbringen. Merci vielmals...


----------



## kermit* (12. November 2008)

Ok, Sonntagsprogramm steht.

Samstag bei mir eher was Kleines oder ganz radfrei...




matou schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Conny, kannst du mir bitte meine Lampe mitbringen. Merci vielmals...


Schon geputzt und eingetütet


----------



## Eike. (12. November 2008)

Also ist jetzt am Sonntag gemütliches Bernsteinen angesagt? Da bin ich auch dabei, aber natürlich nehm ich die Männerauffahrt vom Bahnhof  Für Samstag bin ich dann raus, in Karlsruhe ist eine Camping-Messe auf die ich am Wochenende will und da Sonntag und Freitag schon besetzt sind ...


----------



## kermit* (12. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also ist jetzt am Sonntag gemütliches Bernsteinen angesagt? Da bin ich auch dabei, aber natürlich nehm ich die Männerauffahrt vom Bahnhof  Für Samstag bin ich dann raus, in Karlsruhe ist eine Camping-Messe auf die ich am Wochenende will und da Sonntag und Freitag schon besetzt sind ...



Eike hat den längsten ...Weg nach oben !!! 


@Eike: Kennst du die Messe schon, lohnt sich das? 
Am WE sind auch die Karlsruher Spieletage, deswegen komm ich da sowieso von meinem Berg runter in die große Stadt...


----------



## Eike. (12. November 2008)

Ne auf der war ich noch nicht. Ist wohl eher eine kleine Messe aber mal regionale Anbieter zu sehen die auf den groÃen Messen nicht sind ist auch interessant. AuÃerdem kostet der Eintritt fÃ¼r Studenten nur 5â¬.


----------



## iTom (12. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also ist jetzt am Sonntag gemütliches Bernsteinen angesagt? Da bin ich auch dabei, aber natürlich nehm ich die Männerauffahrt vom Bahnhof  Für Samstag bin ich dann raus, in Karlsruhe ist eine Camping-Messe auf die ich am Wochenende will und da Sonntag und Freitag schon besetzt sind ...



Ist doch gar nicht mehr die Zeit zu campen


----------



## matou (12. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Am WE sind auch die Karlsruher Spieletage, deswegen komm ich da sowieso von meinem Berg runter in die große Stadt...



Kennst du die Messe schon - wie gross sind denn die Räumlichkeiten? Lohnt sich das auch für Nicht-Fantasy/Rollenspiel/etc-Fans? Als alter Warhammer 40k Spieler könnte man ja mal vorbeischauen...


----------



## kermit* (12. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Kennst du die Messe schon - wie gross sind denn die Räumlichkeiten? Lohnt sich das auch für Nicht-Fantasy/Rollenspiel/etc-Fans? Als alter Warhammer 40k Spieler könnte man ja mal vorbeischauen...


Also ich geh wegen den normalen Brettspielen hin, hauptsächlich wegen dem Spiele-Flohmarkt.
War selber noch nie da, nur über diesen Laden (übrigens ein richtig guter Laden) davon erfahren.


----------



## rossi-v (12. November 2008)

Bei schönem Wetter wär ich für die Honrygrinde 
Da ist noch Potenzial !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (13. November 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter wär ich für die Honrygrinde
> Da ist noch Potenzial !!


Würdest du die schon gefahrenen Trails nochmal fahren wollen oder gibts da tatsächlich noch genug Wege, die wir nicht gefahren sind?

für So Vormittag ists aber, denk ich, keine Alternative, weil die Sache eben mit 2 Stunden Autofahrt verbunden ist...


----------



## matou (13. November 2008)

@Conny, Eike: Morgen wirds bei mir nix - hab bis 15:00 Termin. Ich versuch nächste Wo mal einen Tag frei zu nehmen wenns Wetter passt.

@all
Wie Eike schon die Idee hatte - wie siehts denn mit der Badener Höhe bei Euch aus - den Latschigfelsen würde ich aber weglassen. D.h. Forbach Badener Höhe und dann DH (fast am Stück) bis nach Forbach runter. 

Hornygrinde wär auch ne Möglichkeit - aber wie gesagt die Anfahrt ist recht lang.


----------



## wookie (13. November 2008)

fährt am samstag jemand? ich habe einen baby-sitter gefunden und habe zeit 

wie wäre die idee nächstes jahr eine *brasilianer-westweg-tour *zu machen? dann könnten wir auch ohne auto mal zur honrisgrinde kommen 

wenn wir jetzt schon anfangen zu planen, wäre das ja evtl. machbar.


----------



## mw1774 (13. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wie wäre die idee nächstes jahr eine *brasilianer-westweg-tour *zu machen? dann könnten wir auch ohne auto mal zur honrisgrinde kommen .



bin dabei!


----------



## wookie (13. November 2008)

klasse, schon habe ich ein grund mich auf das nächste jahr zu freuen 
frühjahr, sommer oder zwischendrin?


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wie wäre die idee nächstes jahr eine *brasilianer-westweg-tour *zu machen? dann könnten wir auch ohne auto mal zur honrisgrinde kommen
> 
> wenn wir jetzt schon anfangen zu planen, wäre das ja evtl. machbar.



Klingt interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (13. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> klasse, schon habe ich ein grund mich auf das nächste jahr zu freuen
> frühjahr, sommer oder zwischendrin?



Kling interessant. Ich bevorzuge aber die eine Unterbringung in seniorentauglichen Pensionen.


----------



## wookie (13. November 2008)

dan starten wir in 2 klassen und du bekommst ein roten punkt an das rad geklebt


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wie wäre die idee nächstes jahr eine *brasilianer-westweg-tour *zu machen? dann könnten wir auch ohne auto mal zur honrisgrinde kommen
> 
> wenn wir jetzt schon anfangen zu planen, wäre das ja evtl. machbar.



Das hört sich nicht schlecht an. Wäre auch nicht so ein Problem mit dem Erreichen des Startpunkts wie eine Alpencross 

Was wäre denn eine ungefähre Terminvorstellung? Ich muss noch etwas Jahresurlaub verbraten...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> dan starten wir in 2 klassen und du bekommst ein roten punkt an das rad geklebt



Besser als 3 schwarze auf gelbem Grund...

Oder meinst du eher eine Gefahrguttafel wegen der Teerbelastung (war nicht böse gemeint, konnte aber einfach nicht widerstehen)?


----------



## wookie (13. November 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine ungefähre Terminvorstellung? Ich muss noch etwas Jahresurlaub verbraten...



den termin möchte ich nicht vorgeben, der soll daraus resultieren wie wir alle zeit haben. darum wäre es nicht schlecht zu wissen wer überhaupt mit will.

nun starte ich das erste mal in meinem leben einen neuen brasilianer-fred:
Brasilianer-Westweg-Thread


.


----------



## kermit* (14. November 2008)

Laut Radio und internet-Wetterdienst wirds am Sonntag eher schlechtes Wetter.

Was läuft Samstag? Wenn ich muss, fahr ich auch ein paar mehr km/hm als nur von Bernbach zum Bernstein...


----------



## matou (14. November 2008)

z.B.
- Badener Höhe (ohne Latschigfelsen - keine Panik sind dann nur ca 20km und 800hm)
- Wildbad
- Pforzheimer Ecke

Wir haben am Sa wahrscheinlich noch einen Wohnungsbesichtigungstermin - ich kann also noch keine Uhrzeit sagen...

Für Wildbad, Bad Herrenalb sieht das Wetter übrigens garnicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2008)

wetter.com und donnerwetter sagen für Sonntag bei allen möglichen Zielen bescheidenes, regnerisches Wetter vorraus, morgen scheint da wirklich der bessere Tag zu sein. Sag mal Bescheid wenn du weißt wann du Zeit hast.
Wenn es wegen der Besichtigung nicht klappt würd ich sonst vielleicht bei den AWPlern mitfahren, die treffen sich wieder um 10 in Maikammer.


----------



## matou (14. November 2008)

Also - bei mir wirds Morgen nichts - Termin ist 14:00  
Werde dann wohl vorher ne Runde drehen - 9:00 - Bernbach - Bernstein - etc...

Die Sonntag-VoMi Runde lass ich erstmal bestehen - leichter Regen wird erst ab NaMi angesagt - und wenn der Regen wirklich nur leicht ist - ists auch recht...


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2008)

Ui 14 Uhr ist natürlich nah am worst case. Zu früh um davor was zu machen und zu spät für danach.
Wie gesagt, die Pälzer treffen sich um 10 in Maikammer. Mal sehen ob ich mich da einklinke, im Moment hab ich sowieso eher ein Motivationstief. Das kann aber nach dem Essen schon wieder anders aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (15. November 2008)

So, heute kleine Fotosession am Bernstein und Techniktraining 

Das Wetter soll Morgen doch nicht so schlecht werden.
Wir wollen uns Morgen 9:30 am Rißwasenparkplatz treffen und uns den BM vornehmen.
Conny steht deine Zusage noch?
Wer hat denn sonst noch Lust?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2008)

Ich werd morgen wieder gediegen spät aufstehen und dann auf die Messe gehen. Bei dem Wetter zur Zeit reizt es mich nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## iTom (15. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> Wer hat denn sonst noch Lust?
> 
> Gruss René



Im Prinzip hätte ich schon Lust, aber leider nicht so viel Zeit

Irgendwann unter der Woche, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich mir aber entweder die Pfalz oder den BM gönnen


----------



## matou (16. November 2008)

Sodele,
hab nun die Fotos der kleinen Tour von gestern mal in mein Album geladen...



iTom schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hätte ich schon Lust, aber leider nicht so viel Zeit



Na hoffentlich schneits dann nicht die Woche...

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (16. November 2008)

Ich hab heute 50 km Asphalt  in & um Karlsruhe mit dem Hardtail hinter mir.

Tut auch mal wieder gut.
-> Rollt so leichtfüssig. 


@matou Wo entstanden die ersten beiden Bilder?


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2008)

Das ist der "neue" Bernsteintrail.


----------



## matou (16. November 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> @matou Wo entstanden die ersten beiden Bilder?



Stimmt genau - ist ein kurzer Trail am Bernstein - sind den beim Grillen das erste Mal gefahren.
Da dort ein paar knifflige Stellen dabei waren haben wir kurzer Hand ein kleines Fahrtechniktraining dort gemacht.


----------



## iTom (16. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Sodele,
> hab nun die Fotos der kleinen Tour von gestern mal in mein Album geladen...
> 
> 
> ...



Woher der Schwarzwaldverein immer weiß, wo genau die Lampen hingestellt werden müssen, die die Radler beim Trailbefahren benötigen.
Vorbildlich

Schöne Aufnahmen


----------



## kermit* (20. November 2008)

Ab Freitag soll das Wetter mies werden. 

Wenns schneit, hätte ich trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) Lust auf eine _kleine_ Runde, entweder SA morgens oder SO. 

Hat irgendwer Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. November 2008)

Klar - dem Wetter nach wirds aber wohl eher So werden. Sa Morgens klappt wahrscheinlich nicht bei mir.
Worauf hast du denn Lust? Ich wills nicht schon wieder sagen aber ich tus  >> BM bei Schnee?

Oder fällt Dir etwas anderes ein was hoch genug ist und nicht gerade im dichten Wald liegt (>> damit wir auch etwas vom Schnee haben)?

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (20. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich wills nicht schon wieder sagen aber ich tus  >> BM bei Schnee?



 Großartige Idee! 
@Tom: Jetzt hats den ganzen Sommer über nicht geklappt, also musst du doch wieder im Schnee mitfahren! 



matou schrieb:


> Oder fällt Dir etwas anderes ein was hoch genug ist und nicht gerade im dichten Wald liegt (>> damit wir auch etwas vom Schnee haben)?



Horny... aber das ist halt ein bisschen zu weit weg, find ich.


Aber wenns nur Sauwetter hat und Regen, dann bleib ich in der warmen Stube


----------



## iTom (20. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Großartige Idee!
> @Tom: Jetzt hats den ganzen Sommer über nicht geklappt, also musst du doch wieder im Schnee mitfahren!
> ...



Hab mich auch schon überlegt. Ich versuche eher irgendwann evtl. nächste Woche unter der Woche einen Tag frei zu nehmen. Ü-Stundenabbau macht es möglich


----------



## matou (20. November 2008)

Nene - Schnee oder Wasser von unten sind ja ok - aber Regen muss nicht sein.
Ich würd sagen wir schaun mal wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und sprechen es kurzfristig ab - vielleicht kommt ja der Kompostmann auch noch mit.

Gruss René

P.S. geht eigentlich jemand den Winter über Laufen wenn das Wetter zum bike zu bescheiden ist? Ich bin letzten Winter am WE oft irgendwohin gefahren um nicht immer auf den selben Strecken laufen zu müssen. Hat jemand Lust mal den BM oder Bernstein zu "belaufen". Wie sagt der Marketingmensch? Trailrunning!


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2008)

Ich bin ja schon froh wenn ich eine Runde in der Ebene schaffe, da brauch ich an bergrauf-running erstmal nicht denken 
Mal sehen, falls ich dieses Jahr wirklich mal öfter laufen gehe (mit biken wird ja in nächster Zeit vermutlich nicht mehr viel sein ) und etwas fitter darin werde würd mich das schon mal reizen.
Morgen zieht erstmal eine Kaltfront durch, fürs Wochenende macht das nicht viel Hoffnung.


----------



## matou (20. November 2008)

Ich muss auch erstmal wieder "reinkomme". Man kann ja zu Beginn auf die Teufelsmühle fahren und sich erstmal den Plattenweg vornehmen - GoreTex-Schuhe sind von Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. November 2008)

Eher Gummistiefel oder eine Watthose. Wenn ich die Motivation auftreiben kann werd ich erstmal wieder mit der kleinen Runde im Oberwald anfangen.


----------



## matou (20. November 2008)

Selbst auf dem Wiesenstück gibts überall möglichkeiten trockenen Fusses drüber zu kommen - wenns gefroren ist erst recht.


----------



## iTom (20. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Eher Gummistiefel oder eine Watthose. Wenn ich die Motivation auftreiben kann werd ich erstmal wieder mit der kleinen Runde im Oberwald anfangen.



Apropos Wattkopf was es sonst noch gibt:





Mutig, mutig.


----------



## kermit* (20. November 2008)

Also die Überleitung von Eikes zum Toms Post hab ich zwar nicht geblickt,  aber da mit dem Anhänger runter ist krass. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass es ab der Stelle bergab richtig holprig für den kleinen hinterdrin wird


----------



## matou (20. November 2008)

Den möchte ich mit Anhänger in den folgenden Serpentinen sehen - Umsetzen mit Kind


----------



## black soul (20. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Den möchte ich mit Anhänger in den folgenden Serpentinen sehen - Umsetzen mit Kind



den sieht man öfter auf fast allen wattkopfwegen, auch auf trails. nach der bank zuckelt er mit baby nach unten, dann aber
den grossen weg. allerdings das kopfsteinpflaster......


----------



## iTom (20. November 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> den sieht man öfter auf fast allen wattkopfwegen, auch auf trails. nach der bank zuckelt er mit baby nach unten, dann aber
> den grossen weg. allerdings das kopfsteinpflaster......



Soll aber für Kinder bis zum 2. Lebensjahr überhaupt nicht gut sein, da sich die Wirbelsäule in dieser Zeit noch in der "Festigungs-/Ausbildungsphase" ist. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Eher Gummistiefel oder eine Watthose. Wenn ich die Motivation auftreiben kann werd ich erstmal wieder mit der kleinen Runde im Oberwald anfangen.



* bevor Du läufst friert die Hölle zu oder Eike*


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2008)

Neeee wenns so kalt wird lauf ich ja eh nicht  Aber ich war wirklich schon hin und wieder laufen, vor allem im Sommer mitten in der Nacht wenn es nicht mehr so heiß war. Eine Runde durch die Grünanlagen, dann Duschen und ab ins Bett  Jetzt im Winter ist es halt weniger Sauerei als Biken. So richtig kalt, dass der Boden über längere Zeit friert hats hier eher nicht


----------



## matou (21. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> So richtig kalt, dass der Boden über längere Zeit friert hats hier eher nicht


In KA-Downtown nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> In KA-Downtown nicht



*jaja und dann is es ihm wieder zu nass *


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *jaja und dann is es ihm wieder zu nass *



göööönau. Als Warmduscher muss man auf sein Image achten.



matou schrieb:


> In KA-Downtown nicht



Hier hamma ja Asphalt, der ist auch ohne frier hart aber dafür isses ein bischen öde drauf zumzuradlen. Und auch der Wattkopf macht im Winter eher seinem Namen Ehre als gescheit zu aufzufrieren.

Ist ja furchtbar das rumgespamme hier, bald schauts bei uns aus wie bei de Pälzer.


----------



## matou (21. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist ja furchtbar das rumgespamme hier, bald schauts bei uns aus wie bei de Pälzer.


Was willst du erwarten - es wird Winter


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2008)

Wie man auch unschwer an meinem jahreszeitlich adaptierten Avatar erkennt  Hoffentlich geht der Winter so vielversprechend weiter wie er laut Wetterbericht anfängt


----------



## iTom (21. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie man auch unschwer an meinem jahreszeitlich adaptierten Avatar erkennt  Hoffentlich geht der Winter so vielversprechend weiter wie er laut Wetterbericht anfängt



Ha ha ha, der Zipfel ist nicht in der Hose, der is aufm Kopf


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie man auch unschwer an meinem jahreszeitlich adaptierten Avatar erkennt  Hoffentlich geht der Winter so vielversprechend weiter wie er laut Wetterbericht anfängt



:*kotz: sch.. auf Winter...brauch ich ned*


----------



## kermit* (21. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> :*kotz: sch.. auf Winter...brauch ich ned*



andi, so schlimm ists gar nicht!

komm grad vom ersten snow-nightride zurück und es war sooo geil 

einfach ein bissle wärmer anziehen, kurz überwinden, raus gehn und driften  göttlich!!


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2008)

Der Trick an der Sache ist der: man muss rauf auf die Berge. Da gibts den schönen Schnee Bei uns hier unten (und da zähl ich Wattkopf und ähnliche "Berge" dazu) hat man ja nur Matsch. Und in einem Monat wird das Spochtgerät sowieso erstmal gewechselt - ick freu mir schon wie Bolle


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> :*kotz: sch.. auf Winter...brauch ich ned*



heul doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. November 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> heul doch



*ok Diak gut so*


----------



## iTom (22. November 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> heul doch


----------



## rossi-v (28. November 2008)

steht was an am WE


----------



## kermit* (29. November 2008)

Ich würde morgen vielleicht nach Bad Wildbad in den Bikepark gehn. Jemand dabei?


----------



## rossi-v (29. November 2008)

Bikeparkt ist für mich morgen zuviel.

Wie ist das Wetter in Dobel grad?


----------



## kermit* (29. November 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Bikeparkt ist für mich morgen zuviel.
> 
> Wie ist das Wetter in Dobel grad?



Grad scheint die Sonne, blauer Himmel, noch liegen ca. 5-8 cm Schnee auf den Wiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (29. November 2008)

Ich glaub ich werde heute ne Runde ab dem Skiheim drehen.

Wer will kann sich gern anschliessen.

13:30


----------



## matou (30. November 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde heute ne Runde ab dem Skiheim drehen.
> 
> Wer will kann sich gern anschliessen.
> 
> 13:30



Und wie wars? Will die Woche mal früher Feierabend machen und auch mal rauf (und runter)...



kermit* schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen vielleicht nach Bad Wildbad in den Bikepark gehn. Jemand dabei?



Wie sah es mit der Bahn aus? Ist sie ganz normal gefahren?


----------



## kermit* (30. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Wie sah es mit der Bahn aus? Ist sie ganz normal gefahren?



Ja, Bahn fährt halbstündlich. Tickets fürn Bikepark kauft man im Winter unten in dem Kiosk vor der Bahnstation.
Aber am morgen, 1.12 ist der Bikepark für ca. 3 Wochen geschlossen.


Die ganzen Wurzeln aufm DH2 waren, wie man es erwartet: saurutschig!


----------



## rossi-v (30. November 2008)

Ja, war cool zufahren, bin den Hahnenpfalztrail, Plattentrail & Ursprungstrail gefahren.

Ab 600m lag überall Schnee.

Die Trails waren erstaunlicherweise gut fahrbar.
Man sieht durch den Schnee die gefähren Steine nicht.

Die Schotterpisten hingegen sind durch vereiste Spuren schlecht befahrbar.

ps: Bin heute noch 70 km Rennrad gefahren -> macht nach 3 Monaten Abstinenz auch wieder Spass.


----------



## MTBDave (2. Dezember 2008)

Drahtesel gesucht!!! Hat jemand ein zusammengeschaubtes Etwas welches nicht bei der nächsten Gelegenheit unterm Arsch weg geklaut wird?

Bräuchte ein Fortbewegungsmittel für Glühweinmarkt & Co. welches ich ohne ParanoyA auch mal ohne Blickkontakt stehen lassen kann und bei Zukauf meinen Geldbeutel nicht imens belastet 

Grüße Dave


----------



## MatschMeister (3. Dezember 2008)

dad´s altes radel steht zum verkauf / verschrotten.    stahlrahmen  alfine schaltung felgenbremsen leider ohne sattel. guter zustand  10jahre oder älter alt. an selbstabholer.    näheres per pn.

MatschMeister


----------



## wookie (3. Dezember 2008)

ich muss mich gerade zwingen die notbremse zu ziehen.
meine kinder sind gerade so dumm krank geworden das der eine jetzt bronchitis und der andere nen doofen kindergarten-virus bekommen hat.

ich dachte die situation verbessert sich bis freitag, aber es wird definitiv schlechter.
es tut mir total leid das ich unsere foto-show am freitag abend abblasen muss. sicher habt ihr euch, wie ich auch, schon sehr darauf gefreut.

nur leider wäre ich an dem abend nicht richtig anwesend da ich immer rennen muss, wenn die kleinen kotzen müssen oder was auch immer.

wie ich schon sagte tut's mir total leid. weis garnet richtig was ich sagen soll. ich hoffe ihr könnt vielleicht biken und habt so am weekend trotzdem spaß. biken kann ich auch nicht - bin ja auch krank 

ach alles doof irgendwie


----------



## rossi-v (3. Dezember 2008)

Schade, ...


----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2008)

Och Schade "doppel"
Ich hoffe Ihr werdet schnell wieder Gesund!

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (4. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich schade... tripel

Jetzt kommen deine Kids grad von der Kur und dann werden sie krank?! So ein Mist! Wünsch euch gute Besserung.

Im Krankheitsfall entfällt auch die Wookie-Ganzkörper-Rasur 

_______________

@WE-Tour: Wetter sieht eher bescheiden aus. Lt. wetter.de solls am Sa regnen und So schneien (Daten fürn Dobel). Bietet sich also eher der So an. Wer hat Lust und ne Idee, wos hingehn soll? (vllt. mal was anderes?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @WE-Tour: Wetter sieht eher bescheiden aus. Lt. wetter.de solls am Sa regnen und So schneien (Daten fürn Dobel). Bietet sich also eher der So an. Wer hat Lust und ne Idee, wos hingehn soll? (vllt. mal was anderes?)



Ich bin auch eher für So - allerdings nicht wieder so spät. Ich will aber deine Ideen mal aufgreifen...

Je nachdem wie das Wetter wird:
- Türmetour: Büchenbronner + Schellbronner Aussichtsturm
- Hornisgrinde
- Bernstein (bei miesen Wetter)


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2008)

Mist, man kanns sich halt net aussuchen wann man krank wird. Äh also das eigentlich schon aber halt nicht wann man _nicht krank_ wird ... versteht jemand was ich meine? Auf jeden Fall sehr schade aber um noch ein bischen aufs Phrasenschwein einzuschlagen, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Nur bitteschön nicht zwischen dem 20.12 und 4.1 aber da dürften die meisten eh was anderes vorhaben 

Kleine Schneebike-Impression  Die Hornisgrinde dürfte inzwischen auch ziemlich zugeschneit sein aber die Pforzheimer Täler müssten ja frei sein.


----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Hornisgrinde dürfte inzwischen auch ziemlich zugeschneit sein aber die Pforzheimer Täler müssten ja frei sein.


Suchs Dir aus - Schnee oder Regen 

Auch noch eine kleine Impression aus Herrenwies naher der Hornisgrinde.


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2008)

Wow ich hätt nicht gedacht, dass die so viel Schnee haben  Da kann man vielleicht eine schöne Schneeschuhwanderung machen aber mit dem Bike - nee


----------



## kermit* (4. Dezember 2008)

Boah, ist wirklich etwas viel Schnee zum Radeln dort.

Ich könnte mich auch mit Würmtal anfreunden, da einfach ein paar Trails abklappern, aber das kennen wir ja auch schon...


Was tun sprach Zeus, die Götter sind besoffen, der Olymp ist vollgekotzt.


----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd sagen - wir warten erstmal bis Morgen Abend/Freitag Vormittag wie das Wetter sich entscheidet. An oberster Stelle seh ich die Türmetour und das Würmtal (vielleicht mit Burg Liebeneck? steil ist geil ) das kann man alles individuell abkürzen, etc


----------



## kermit* (4. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen - wir warten erstmal bis Morgen Abend/Freitag Vormittag wie das Wetter sich entscheidet. An oberster Stelle seh ich die Türmetour und das Würmtal (vielleicht mit Burg Liebeneck? steil ist geil ) das kann man alles individuell abkürzen, etc



Morgen ist Freitag 

Grad auf wetter.de geschaut: Für Dobel: SA Schnee, SO bewölkt, kein Niederschlag.

Oh ja: Steil ist geil! (Nicht nur in Italien  )


----------



## Messerharry (4. Dezember 2008)

Na dann machemer halt am Freitag keinen Bilder/Video Abend, sehhhhr Schaaaade.

Also bei so viel Schnee fahr ich , wenn´s sein muß nur mit´m Motocrosser durch´n Wald.

Muß wegen Sonntag mal abwarten ob ich Zeit habe zum mitradl´n.
Bis dann.


----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2008)

Damit der Touren-Fred nicht einschläft - gibts einen kleinen Report vom WE.
Los gings am Skiheim Talwiese dort nur Regen und vereinzelte Restschneeflecken - Auffahrt Richtung Hahnenfalzhütte Schneehöhe zunehmend - Schneelage am Langmartskopf 15 bis 20cm Schneehöhe! 

Man brauchte sich zumindest keine Sorgen um einen Fahrradständer zu machen  




Die Abfahrt war eher eine Mischung aus Balancieren auf rohen Eiern und Surfen - war aber irre lustig  der eigentliche Trail war durch die dichtstehenden Bäume nahezu schneefrei - so konnte man es dort nochmal laufen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> Man brauchte sich zumindest keine Sorgen um einen Fahrradständer zu machen



Sieht so aus, als wäre der SAG wieder i.O.

Ist das die reparierte Gabel oder eine neue?


PS: 20cm machen ja nicht mehr so viel Spass. Wird wohl mehr schieben gewesen sein, als Fahren...


----------



## kermit* (8. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als wäre der SAG wieder i.O.
> 
> Ist das die reparierte Gabel oder eine neue?
> 
> ...



Renés Gabel ist grad eine RS Pike (und ich bin neidisch  ).

Bergauf waren die 20 cm tatsächlich anstrengend, an fahren war nicht zu denken... naja wayne juckts?! 
Aber bergab (und das ist ja wichtiger!) wars die absolute Gaudi! Selbst normalerweise langweilige Forstautobahnen haben einen Mords-Spaß gemacht und der 2. Trail war ja, wie René schon geschrieben hat, schneefrei.


----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als wäre der SAG wieder i.O.
> Ist das die reparierte Gabel oder eine neue?
> PS: 20cm machen ja nicht mehr so viel Spass. Wird wohl mehr schieben gewesen sein, als Fahren...



Meine Gabel dauert noch bis Mitte/Ende Januar...
Wir konnten fast bis zur Hahnenfalzhütte fahren - der letzte Km musste geschoben werden. Runter wars der absolute Spaß!  Wie Conny schon sagte selbst die Autobahn zwischen Hütte und Traileinstieg war herrlich.


----------



## matou (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab gestern nochmal einen Zwischenstand bekommen - meine Gabel kommt erst ab KW 3 an die Reihe. So wie sich die Pike bisher geschlagen hat werde ich sie wohl mind. bis zum Frühling fahren 

Am WE soll es ja wieder releativ schön werden. Hat jemand Lust auf eine SchneeMordsGaudiTour?

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (11. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Am WE soll es ja wieder releativ schön werden. Hat jemand Lust auf eine SchneeMordsGaudiTour?







Wo und wann?


----------



## matou (11. Dezember 2008)

*Wann?* Bei mir geht dieses WE Samstag NaMi oder Sonntag VoMi
*Wo?* Mal schauen was die Webcams am Fr Abend sagen. Bernstein? Würmtal? Die Gegend um die Hörnisgrinde fällt raus - dort werden schon die Pisten präpariert. Hast du sonst noch eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (11. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> *Wann?* Bei mir geht dieses WE Samstag NaMi oder Sonntag VoMi
> *Wo?* Mal schauen was die Webcams am Fr Abend sagen. Bernstein? Würmtal? Die Gegend um die Hörnisgrinde fällt raus - dort werden schon die Pisten präpariert. Hast du sonst noch eine Idee?



Wattkopf


----------



## matou (11. Dezember 2008)

Wenn dort Schnee liegt können wir auch mal wieder da hin - sonst wirds eine sehr flüssige Angelegenheit 

P.S. Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## kermit* (11. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> P.S. Ist das dein Ernst?



Nö.






"Steil ist geil" im Würmtal wäre ne gute Idee, waren wir schon lang nicht mehr.

Bei mir is Sonntag besser. Samstag muss ich nach KA...


----------



## matou (11. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag ist für mich auch unstressiger. Leider gibts keine Webcam auf dem Bernstein - vielleicht mach ich eine Scoutrunde am Sa zu Fuss mit meiner besseren Hälfte 

Der Schneefall soll eigentlich nur bis Morgen anhalten - dafür soll das WE sonnig aber knackig kalt werden. Würde uns zumindest bzgl der Bergauf-Fahrbarkeit des Schnees entgegenkommen...

*
EDITH...*
Jetzt hast du es ja schon wieder geändert 
Würmtal wär ich auch dabei - wo könnten wir uns treffen? kupferhammer, oder gibts was besseres?


----------



## Messerharry (11. Dezember 2008)

Kupferhammer ist der beste Treffpunkt dafür!
Wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## rossi-v (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre auch wieder mal dabei!


----------



## kermit* (12. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag morgens. Genau Uhrzeit steht noch nicht.

Schön, dass sich noch andere vor die Tür wagen


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mal 9:30 Uhr in die Runde werfen


----------



## kermit* (12. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich würde mal 9:30 Uhr in die Runde werfen



Passt.

Machen wir Kupferhammer (bzw. Parkplatz 100 m weiter hinten). Aufm Dobel liegen ca. 15 cm Schnee, dann lieber PF.



Gestern gabs nen Arschrutscher-Nightride  War geil!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Renés Gabel ist grad eine RS Pike (und ich bin neidisch  ).



Wieso bist Du neidisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (12. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wieso bist Du neidisch?



Hatte auch mal eine Pike und sie hatte, zusammen mit der 2005er Z1 wohl das beste Ansprechverhalten, das ich bisher hatte.


----------



## wookie (12. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Gestern gabs nen Arschrutscher-Nightride  War geil!



 war gestern auch nightriden! zwischen marxzell und dobel 
war ne super stimmung im wald

wo ist denn der "Kupferhammer"?


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Passt.
> 
> Machen wir Kupferhammer (bzw. Parkplatz 100 m weiter hinten). Aufm Dobel liegen ca. 15 cm Schnee, dann lieber PF.
> Gestern gabs nen Arschrutscher-Nightride  War geil!



Super, also dann So 0930 - Treffpunkt Waldparkplatz hinterm Kupferhammer.



kermit* schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal eine Pike und sie hatte, zusammen mit der 2005er Z1 wohl das beste Ansprechverhalten, das ich bisher hatte.


Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2008)

Das heißt, René wird die MZ verkloppen, wenn sie wieder zurück ist und Conny wird endlich vernünftig und schneißt den FOX-Schrott weg? Löblich, löblich. 

Was ist mit der 888? Die soll doch auch schon soft ansprechen, hört man.


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das heißt, René wird die MZ verkloppen, wenn sie wieder zurück ist ...


...nö - ich werde die Pike zwar erstmal behalten - aber die MZ kommt im Frühjahr wieder ins Bike. Die Front ist mir mit der Pike zu weit unten - gerechnet ca 3-4 cm. Je nachdem was mit den Zweitbikeplänen wird - werde ich dann langfristig entscheiden welche Gabel im Covert bleibt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...nö - ich werde die Pike zwar erstmal behalten - aber die MZ kommt im Frühjahr wieder ins Bike. Die Front ist mir mit der Pike zu weit unten - gerechnet ca 3-4 cm. Je nachdem was mit den Zweitbikeplänen wird - werde ich dann langfristig entscheiden welche Gabel im Covert bleibt...



Pläne? Plauder doch mal aus dem Nähkästchen.


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2008)

Pläne - ja. Aber noch zu unausgegoren um sie mitzuteilen 
Die Grob-Spezifikation lautet: Komplettbike, ca 180/180 FW, durchgehendes Sitzrohr, tourentaugliche Geo - ich sammle gerade potentielle Kandidaten zusammen


----------



## kermit* (12. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das heißt, René wird die MZ verkloppen, wenn sie wieder zurück ist und Conny wird endlich vernünftig und schneißt den FOX-Schrott weg? Löblich, löblich.
> 
> Was ist mit der 888? Die soll doch auch schon soft ansprechen, hört man.



Die 888 ist göttlich! Wollte fürs Bullit unbedingt wieder Stahlfeder haben (Gewicht is mir sowas von wurscht an dem Rad) und es hat sich gelohnt!

Aber ich muss dich enttäuschen: Den FOX-Schrott werde ich trotzdem behalten 



@René: außer Komplettbike erfüllt ein Bullit sämtliche deiner Anforderungen  (ja, ich habe im DDD-Forum gelernt, wie Kaufempfehlungen funktionieren)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich mir das Trek Sessions 88 kaufen mit der Totem.

PORNO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2008)

> (ja, ich habe im DDD-Forum gelernt, wie Kaufempfehlungen funktionieren)


ja, allerdings 
Ich will diesmal Kaufen und Fahren - nicht diese ewige Teilesucherei...
Du kennst ja meine Liste - ich hab mich da gestern als ich sie Dir geschickt habe auch wieder ziehmlich mit der kanadischen Firma mit *D* angefixt - und das Ding hätte dannach noch weißgott genug Potential um Teile zu tauschen und den Basteltrieb zu befriedigen


----------



## Eike. (12. Dezember 2008)

Mein Traum für ein Little-Big-Bike wäre ja ein Speci Trail SX (natürlich das alte) in der Orange-weißen Lackierung mit einer RS Totem Coil U-Turn (gibts leider nicht aber ist ja eh nur ein Traum ).
Ich überleg grad mir für den Winter einen Coil Dämpfer ins Stumpjumper einzubauen. Dann müsste ich nicht bei jeder Tour schiss haben, dass mir der Dämpfer wieder zusammensackt. Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für was günstiges? Einbaulänge ist 190mm und Spielereien wie Wippunterdrückung und fancy Verstellung brauchts net, im Winter werden ja eh keine Riesentouren gefahren. Und welche Federhärte bräuchte ich bei 68kg etwa?
Nein Dirk, im Sommer kommt auf jeden Fall wieder der Fox rein


----------



## kermit* (12. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> .... befriedigen


Boah!! 
Nicht nur den Basteltrieb befriedigen 



Bei Vorhandensein eines Geldsche1ssers wäre das Trek nätürlich ne mehr als feine Sache 


@Eike: Willst du dir den Dämpfer nur für den Winter kaufen?!? Das lohnt sich bei dir doch gar nicht 
Ein alten Fox Vanilla vielleicht? Hat das Stumpi Platz fürn Piggy Bag?


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2008)

Die Manitou Metel R bekommst du eigentlich immer sehr günstig - neu um die 100 EUR.

EDITH: Hab auch noch nen Link...

P.S. Es gibt Leute die kaufen sich eine neue Gabel nur weil die andere 2 Monate im Service ist


----------



## Eike. (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja nur fÃ¼r den Winter deswegen eben auch nur was billiges, maximal ~50â¬. Platz ist auf der Rahmenseite reichlich. Zur Not muss der Flaschenhalter weg, im Winter wird der ja eh net benutzt. An einen Ã¤lteren Vanilla hab ich auch schon gedacht oder sowas mÃ¶gl noch gebraucht. Im Bikemarkt hab ich schon einen gesehen der sehr gut ins Budget passen wÃ¼rde. Ich muss mir mal noch anschauen ob an der SattelrohrdurchfÃ¼hrung Ã¼berhaupt genug Platz ist. Was fÃ¼r einen AuÃendurchmesser haben die Federn denn?
Eigentlich hatte ich vor, Ã¼ber den Winter das Hardtail zu nehmen aber das ist EinsparmaÃnahmen zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollt grad noch sagen als ich deinen X-Fusion gesehen habe - schau doch mal nach DNM, Suntour & co - die sind mittlerweile (und für den Zweck) auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich mess heute Abend mal beim 5th Element, welchen Außendurchmesser die Federn haben.

Aber ich bleibe dabei: Ein Winterdämpfer lohnt sich nur, wenn man im Winter auch aufm Rad sitzt  (von daher: überlegs dich nochmal  )

edith sagt: Ich fahre am Bullit eine 450er Feder. Schon klar, dass die Hebelei am Stumpi anders ist, aber bei deinem Gewicht scheints mir trotzdem etwas arg hart zu sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mal den Swinger messen. Aber ich glaub, der ist voluminöser wie das kleine Alubüxchen, dass Du ein deinem Rahmen stecken hast.


----------



## Eike. (12. Dezember 2008)

Keine Angst, ich hab schon vor im Winter noch auf dem Rad zu sitzen aber eben nicht ein oder zwei Wochen vorm Skiurlaub. Ich hab schonmal eine halbe Woche wegen einer Prellung verpasst da muss ich es nicht drauf anlegen. Biken kann ich immer, Skifahren halt nur 2-3 Wochen im Jahr. Und einen Dämpfer auf Reserve zu haben ist ja nicht verkehrt wie man grad bei Renés Gabel sieht 



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich kann mal den Swinger messen. Aber ich glaub, der ist voluminöser wie das kleine Alubüxchen, dass Du ein deinem Rahmen stecken hast.


Das ist klar, da ist schon noch Luft, das müsste eigentlich reichen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2008)

Klar. Der Trend geht hin zur Zweitgabel. Bald werden die Tourenrucksackhersteller reagieren und entsprechende Haltevorrichtungen an den Rucksäcken anbieten.


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Klar. Der Trend geht hin zur Zweitgabel. Bald werden die Tourenrucksackhersteller reagieren und entsprechende Haltevorrichtungen an den Rucksäcken anbieten.


und somit ist der l  eichtbau gerechtfertigt !!!???


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2008)

Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> und somit ist der l  eichtbau gerechtfertigt !!!???



ohuuuu bitte keine *geist*reichen Kommentare wieder


----------



## Messerharry (12. Dezember 2008)

Was heist hier Zweitgabel?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bild funzt nicht.

Erklärt mal nem Bildeinstell Depp wie das geht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2008)

Er meint, das Leichtbau am Rad Schei*e ist, an der Zweitgabel am Rucksack jedoch geduldet wird.


----------



## iTom (12. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Er meint, das Leichtbau am Rad Schei*e ist, an der Zweitgabel am Rucksack jedoch geduldet wird.



Dirk, ist das wirklich Dein RR? Wenn ja, aldä, ist das ein schwuckiger Trinkflaschenhalter.... rosaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. Dezember 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Was heist hier Zweitgabel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut Quelltext hast du versucht eine HTML Datei als Bild zu verlinken, des klappt nur mit jpg, gif und ähnlichem Gelump  Also erst mal die Adresse von dem Bild kopieren (rechte Maustaste|Grafikadresse kopieren) und die dann einfügen.  Ich denke mal du hast das Bild gemeint:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Dirk, ist das wirklich Dein RR? Wenn ja, aldä, ist das ein schwuckiger Trinkflaschenhalter.... rosaaaaaaaaa....



Den hab ich von Andi.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Den hab ich von Andi.



*....sach ma der war mal rot was hast du dem armen Teil angetan Dirk...*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Dezember 2008)

@Eike.

Hab den Swinger jetzt mal vermessen. Ist 5 cm "dick" und an der höchsten Stelle am Piggy 8,8 cm hoch.

Wiegt allerdings die Kleinigkeit von 1,1 Kilo.


----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2008)

Danke Dirk. Als ich grade nachmessen wollte ob das an der Sattelrohrdurchführung reicht ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass was ganz anderes ein Problem ist. An der Wippe ist durch den spitzen Winkel im ausgefederten Zustand so wenig Platz, dass da gar kein Stahlfederdämpfer hinpasst. Das Thema hat sich damit leider erledigt. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Fox nicht wieder mal zusammensackt. Da muss ich in Zukunft halt das Bike am Tag vorher in den Keller stellen damit der Dämpfer auf Außentemperatur kommt. Das soll das Problem ja vermeiden können.

Edit:
Ich hab noch ein bischen auf der wirklich guten Support-Homepage von Fox gelesen und da geht es was einen zusammengesackten (stuck down) Dämpfer angeht nicht annähernd so aufgeregt zu. Die ziehen lediglich einen Lappen durch das untere Dämpferauge um zu vermeiden, dass die Luftkammer beim Abschrauben davongeschossen wird. So wild kann das also nicht sein wenn man sich nicht gerade in "Schussrichtung" stellt und die Kammer langsam abschraubt damit die Luft entweichen kann. Ich werde das gesparte Geld also in das Dichtungsset investieren, dem Dämpfer einen Service verpassen und falls er doch wieder den Dienst verweigert selber schrauben. Toxo bekommt den auf jeden Fall nicht mehr in die Finger.


----------



## matou (13. Dezember 2008)

Steh ich grad auf 'm Schlauch? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war doch der Grund warum man nicht selber dran rumschrauben soll - dass die Dinger zusätzlich zur Luft noch mit Stickstoff arbeiten?


----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2008)

Der Stickstoff ist in einer extra Kammer die dabei nicht geöffnet wird. Und nach dem was in der Online-Serviceanleitung steht hat die auch nichts mit dem stuck-down-syndrom zu tun. Ich denke mal die hängt mit dem ProPedal zusammen ähnlich wie beim SPV System von Manitou.


----------



## rossi-v (13. Dezember 2008)

Ist das Morgen fest 930?

Kupferhammer, right?



Kommen wir da am Mohnbachtal vorbei wo ihr mal gefahren seit?

rossi


----------



## matou (13. Dezember 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ist das Morgen fest 930?
> 
> Kupferhammer, right? Ja, passt noch!
> 
> ...


....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (14. Dezember 2008)

Bbbrrrr es wird kalt, bis gleich ...


----------



## rossi-v (14. Dezember 2008)

0,2°C


----------



## matou (14. Dezember 2008)

Boah - fast unter Null


----------



## rossi-v (14. Dezember 2008)

hej, anbei die Fotos von der Würmtal Action.

rossi


----------



## kermit* (15. Dezember 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> hej, anbei die Fotos von der Würmtal Action.
> 
> rossi



Sehr vorteilhaftes Bild 

War ne schöne Runde beim tollem Wetter. 

Danke natürlich an den Guide


----------



## andi1969 (15. Dezember 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> hej, anbei die Fotos von der Würmtal Action.
> 
> rossi





*Schön das mit dem Schnee, ist verrückt was ein paar Kilometer ausmachen.Bei uns nur Matsch.....hatte anscheinend richtig Spass*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (15. Dezember 2008)

Nicht Brasilianer - auch Tour.

Don Stefano und meine Wenigkeit haben am Sonntag wiedermal dem Mahlberg einen Besuch abgestattet.









Und danach gab's noch den obligatorischen Glühwein mit Currywurst auf dem Ettlinger Weihnachtsmarkt.

Schön war's!

Grüße 
knoflok


----------



## kermit* (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte befürchtet, dass es auf dem Mahlberg zu viel Schnee haben würde (hatten wir uns ja auch überlegt als mögliches Ziel), aber scheinbar doch nicht soo viel und ihr hattet den gleichen tollen blauen Himmel wie wir.

Seid ihr das ganze Albtal von KA bis zum Mahlberg geradelt?


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Dezember 2008)

Klar, war voll die Konditionsbolzerei!

Hinweg Graf Rhena Weg, Rückweg Richard Massinger Weg.

Nach dem Zwischenstopp am Ettlinger Glühweinmarkt war es auf der Reststrecke bis Knielingen aber dann doch ein wenig frisch.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. Dezember 2008)

So, ein Aufruf für all die vollgefressenen, weihnachtsmüden Brasilianer!

Wie wäre es mit einer gemütlichen Tour am Samstag?

Mein Vorschlag wäre 13:30 Uhr am GBZ-Parkplatz und dann ein bischen spielen am Eichel- und Michaelsberg.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort sein.


Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## Eike. (25. Dezember 2008)

Morgen bin ich noch nicht im Lande aber wie schauts denn bei euch an Dreikönig aus? Weiterfuttern mit der Familie oder hat jemand Zeit für eine Schneetour (hats eigentlich noch Schnee?)?


----------



## kletterprofi (25. Dezember 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So, ein Aufruf für all die vollgefressenen, weihnachtsmüden Brasilianer!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer gemütlichen Tour am Samstag?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jörg, 

wie wäre es denn mit 14:30 Uhr am GBZ Parkplatz? Ich hätte da ausgeschlafen und wäre halbwegs fit oder was man darunter versteht.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2008)

@Jörg

Geschmackvolle Signatur. Danzig?


----------



## kermit* (26. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich noch nicht im Lande aber wie schauts denn bei euch an Dreikönig aus? Weiterfuttern mit der Familie oder hat jemand Zeit für eine Schneetour (hats eigentlich noch Schnee?)?


Am 6.1 werd ich wahrscheinlich erst gegen Mittag wieder fahrtüchtig sein, aber am 5. hätt ich auch Zeit  (oder am 4.)


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Dezember 2008)

Am Samstag den 27.12.08 um 13.30 am GBZ Bahnhöfle !!

Geht klar !
Bis dann!


----------



## matou (26. Dezember 2008)

@Eike
Ich bin im neuen Jahr recht flexibel - wir können spontan was ausmachen. Ich werde nur an einem Tag eine "Pussytour" in der Herrenalber Gegend fahren - da kommt ein Kollege mit seinem XCler vorbei - ich weiß noch nicht wann aber wer will kann sich ja anschließen .

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So, ein Aufruf für all die vollgefressenen, weihnachtsmüden Brasilianer!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer gemütlichen Tour am Samstag?
> 
> ...



*Ähm wäre Sonntag nicht besser ????? Ich behalts mal im Auge, aber Samstag 13.30 ist ein schlechte Terminplanung....*


----------



## kletterprofi (26. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ähm wäre Sonntag nicht besser ????? Ich behalts mal im Auge, aber Samstag 13.30 ist ein schlechte Terminplanung....*


Ja, ich wollte da auch nochmals auf die andere Uhrzeit hinweisen. Samstag, 14:30 Uhr würde mir wie bereits gesagt besser passen. Aber als Neuling würde ich mich notfalls anpassen.

cu 
Jürgen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Dezember 2008)

@ Andi & Jürgen: Ich würde ungern in die Dunkelheit kommen bzw. extra meine Scheinwerfer montieren 

@ all: Sonntag wäre auch eine Alternative oder auch eine 2te Tour...

@ Dirk: Devils Plaything (Danzig II - Lucifuge)


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht!
Dann gibt es wie immer die eingespielte Runde mit den üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @ Andi & Jürgen: Ich würde ungern in die Dunkelheit kommen bzw. extra meine Scheinwerfer montieren
> 
> @ all: Sonntag wäre auch eine Alternative oder auch eine 2te Tour...



*.....ich versprech wegen Samstags 13.30 nichts, aber ich versuchs....kann sein das ich´s nicht schaffe....ja ich wollte auch nicht ins Dunkle fahren.*


----------



## Eike. (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich komme höchstwahrscheinlich am 3. zurück, ab 4. bin ich für fast alles zu haben. Bis zum nächsten mal Skifahren ist es lang genug um zur Not auch was auszukurieren


----------



## kletterprofi (27. Dezember 2008)

Na denn, wenn es bei 13:30 uhr bleibt, versuche ich auch pünktlich zu kommen. Da mich ja noch keiner kennt, ich habe ein schwarzes Fully-Haibike, schwarze Radlerhose, schwarzer Helm und schwarzes Shirt, Quasi dunkel wie die Nacht. Eventuell trage ich einen weißen Rucksack. Aber vermutlich ist der Parkplatz morgen doch sehr übersichtlich. 

cu Jürgen


----------



## andi1969 (27. Dezember 2008)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Na denn, wenn es bei 13:30 uhr bleibt, versuche ich auch pünktlich zu kommen. Da mich ja noch keiner kennt, ich habe ein schwarzes Fully-Haibike, schwarze Radlerhose, schwarzer Helm und schwarzes Shirt, Quasi dunkel wie die Nacht. Eventuell trage ich einen weißen Rucksack. Aber vermutlich ist der Parkplatz morgen doch sehr übersichtlich.
> 
> cu Jürgen



*och wir finden uns schon* ich werd da sein Jungs ......


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Dezember 2008)

Nun gut, nach Auftauen der Extremitäten habe ich jetzt geschafft meine paar (6) Bilder in mein Fotoalbum hoch zu laden.

Die Tour war (wie üblich) schön und meine Hüfte tut nach der Bodenprobe auch nicht weh.


Bis zum nächsten Mal dann,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. Dezember 2008)

*Och so kalt war´s doch nicht oder hat mal wieder Spaass gemacht mit den Jungs...

Oben die Gründer der Unterabteilung O.M.B.B.A*

*Ouh fast vergessen was macht die Hüfte Joerg?????*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Andi,

danke der Nachfrage.
Da es zum Glück nur ein Wegrutschen und kein Stürzen war, habe ich nicht einmal eine Prellung.


----------



## matou (28. Dezember 2008)

Im Albtal ist - bis auf die höheren Lagen - der Schnee leider fast gänzlich verschwunden. An Stelle dessen hat das Schmelzwasser lustige Eisbahnen auf den Trails hinterlassen - ist schon toll wenn man zügig um die Kurve kommt und die Ideallinie komplett vereist ist 
*
Wildbader Wegle on the rocks*


----------



## kletterprofi (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
mir hat es auch viel Spaß gemacht und danke dass ihr soviel Rücksicht auf mich genommen habt. Da hier im Forum gerne Actionbilder gepostet werden, habe ich mal ein Bild von unserer schnellen Pause auf dem Michaelsberg angefügt. (hoffentlich hats geklappt)

cu Jürgen


----------



## kletterprofi (28. Dezember 2008)

Hoffentlich klappt es jetzt


----------



## andi1969 (28. Dezember 2008)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappt es jetzt



Ich bin mal so frei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> An Stelle dessen hat das Schmelzwasser lustige Eisbahnen auf den Trails hinterlassen - ist schon toll wenn man zügig um die Kurve kommt und die Ideallinie komplett vereist ist
> *
> Wildbader Wegle on the rocks*



*....uhi noch mal Glück gehabt bei uns war nur trocken gefrohrener harter Boden und top Gripp......*


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Dezember 2008)

also wenn irgend jemand lust hat: 

jahresabschlusstour an silvester in den vogesen am st. oldie, start um 10:00 uhr


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Dezember 2008)

Werd am Samstag mittag gegen 14 Uhr am GBZ aufschlagen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn einer der üblich-verdächtigen ortskundigen Führer mir den Weg weisen würden. Die Standard-GBZ-Runde über Eichelberg-Michelsberg-Höllklamm wäre nett. Ich habe Zeit bis es so dunkel ist, dass man nicht mehr fahren kann. Licht hab ich leider keins. Das Christkind scheint mich nicht erhört zu haben.


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werd am Samstag mittag gegen 14 Uhr am GBZ aufschlagen.
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn einer der üblich-verdächtigen ortskundigen Führer mir den Weg weisen würden. Die Standard-GBZ-Runde über Eichelberg-Michelsberg-Höllklamm wäre nett. Ich habe Zeit bis es so dunkel ist, dass man nicht mehr fahren kann. Licht hab ich leider keins. Das Christkind scheint mich nicht erhört zu haben.



*Eichelberg - Michaelsberg ist in 2 Stunden machbar...Höllklamm nicht. Aber wie wäre es mit eine Endurorunde......viel Trails zum spass.*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dirk (und latürnich auch an den Rest der Mitleser),

arg viel später als 14:00 Uhr sollte es auch nicht werden, sonst muß man Scheinwerfer montieren.
Ich kann jetzt noch nichts versprechen, aber prinzipiell wäre ich schon gerne dabei.

Für jetzt erst mal einen guten Rutsch an alle und dann bis nächstes Jahr 


Viele Grüße,
Jörg


P.S.: Ach ne, war der Andi wieder schneller...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Dezember 2008)

Später definitiv nicht.

Wegen der streckenwahl bin ich auch neuem gegenüber offen. Will nur ein paar km und hm sammeln, für mein 2009er Konto.


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2008)

*.....neues gibts nicht , außer die neuen Teilstücke die ich gefunden habe am Eichelberg und den Hardcortrail am Michaelsberg( aber ob der fahrbar ist hab mich nicht runtergtraut) oder ist Dir mehr nach CC fahren.....*

Noch kleine Ergänzung...... oder um 14 Uhr in Heidelsheim und Homerunn 2 fahren ist auch in 2 Stunden machbar


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Dezember 2008)

Hardcoretrail am Michelsberg? Wo ist das?


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hardcoretrail am Michelsberg? Wo ist das?



*unser Specialtrail am Michaelsberg(du weist schon welcher) anstatt links gehts nach rechts weiter......ist der den ich mal erwähnt hatte letztes Jahr....von wegen Stufen und runterdroppen.
Hab das Teil zu Fuß gefunden als ich zu Hause rumsaß, mit meinem shit Bandscheibe*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *unser Specialtrail am Michaelsberg(du weist schon welcher) anstatt links gehts nach rechts weiter......ist der den ich mal erwähnt hatte letztes Jahr....von wegen Stufen und runterdroppen.
> Hab das Teil zu Fuß gefunden als ich zu Hause rumsaß, mit meinem shit Bandscheibe*



Ist der fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (1. Januar 2009)

Werden wir ja am Samstag sehen 

Grüße


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2009)

Freu mich. 

14 Uhr GBZ.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist der fahrbar?



*.......ähhm naja nicht mit dem CC- Bike und die Absätze solltest Du erst mal anschauen( ich kanns nicht so einschätzen).....
Ich ruf Dich mal an.....demnächst:*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2009)

Bin im Geschäft.

Wenn Du willst, rufe ich Dich an.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bin im Geschäft.
> 
> Wenn Du willst, rufe ich Dich an.



*Jo so ab 18 Uhr bin ich erreichbar....aber den Trail am Michaelsberg lassen wir Morgen besser, war 1 Stunde draußen und der Boden ist mit Eis überfroren  ist zu gefährlich wegen Sturz...das Teil läuft ja nicht weg.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2009)

Werd eh mit dem HT fahren.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werd eh mit dem HT fahren.



*Ok dann fahr ich auch mit der schweren Kiste  rein aus Solidarität...das artet ja in Enduratlon aus*


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte ihr wollt Höhenmeter sammeln? Dann wirds für euch aber sau schwer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2009)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr wollt Höhenmeter sammeln? Dann wirds für euch aber sau schwer



Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich mit dem HT fahre. 

Und außerdem hab ich hinter mein 2009er HM-Konto einen  gemacht. Ich hoffe, Du hast das jetzt nicht ernst genommen. Ich gehör doch zur Anti-Fraktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (2. Januar 2009)

so so


----------



## iTom (2. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich mit dem HT fahre.
> 
> Und außerdem hab ich hinter mein 2009er HM-Konto einen  gemacht. Ich hoffe, Du hast das jetzt nicht ernst genommen. Ich gehör doch zur Emmaljunga-Fraktion.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


>


----------



## andi1969 (3. Januar 2009)

*Brasilianer die erste 2009*






*Wie aus Enduratlon ein wir rutschen auf Eis wurde.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Januar 2009)

Danke Jungs. 

Aber kalt wars.


----------



## iTom (3. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Brasilianer die erste 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (4. Januar 2009)

Nicht dass hier noch alles von Endurathleten überschwemmt wird 

Wir waren auch wieder im Schwarzwald unterwegs - diesmal zu Beginn des neuen Jahres auch gleich in einem "neuen" Revier - Rund um Bad Wildbad inkl kurzem Bikeparkabstecher 

















Gruss René


----------



## iTom (4. Januar 2009)

Die Trails sehen ja recht "flowig" aus. Gefällt mir.


----------



## kermit* (4. Januar 2009)

Danke mal wieder fürs Foddo schleppen und Knipsen 

Wie wars noch, nachdem ich mich verabschiedet hab?


----------



## Eike. (4. Januar 2009)

Tolle Bilder René, da hat sich das schleppen gelohnt 
Das stimmt ja tatsächlich mit dem Dämpfer, in Echt wirkt das gar nicht so. Die Bahn kam übrigens 2 Minuten später, topp Timing 

@kermit*: Hoch gings recht mühsam und runter zur Abwechslung mal auf einem Serpentinentrail  ganz nett aber nicht so gut wie die anderen. Insgesamt hatten wir (ohne die Bergbahn!) 23km/815hm


----------



## matou (4. Januar 2009)

Ging nochmal relativ steil bergauf - vom Charakter her war er wie die anderen Trails - im oberen Teil mehr Wiese und generell mehr Wurzeln - da ich schon ziehmlich im Eimer war kann ich kein wirkliches Urteil abgeben. Aber gefühlt nicht so toll.

Die Edith nu wieder: Musstest du das mit der Bergbahn sagen - 1150hm klingt doch viel besser


----------



## Messerharry (4. Januar 2009)

Macht ihr euere Touren jezt heimlich?

Da wär ich auch gerne mitgefahren, muß doch mein Zesty einfahren

Nächstesmal bitte wieder vorher ankündigen


----------



## kermit* (4. Januar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ... mein Zesty...


Gute Wahl 


Foto?


----------



## wookie (4. Januar 2009)

die bilder sehen irgendwie voll "grün" aus, fast wie im sommer.


----------



## Eike. (5. Januar 2009)

Mist jetzt sind wir doch aufgeflogen. Und ich hab noch gesagt das merkt jemand, dass wir die Bilder schon im Sommer mit Winterklamotten auf Vorrat gemacht haben


----------



## kletterprofi (5. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mist jetzt sind wir doch aufgeflogen. Und ich hab noch gesagt das merkt jemand, dass wir die Bilder schon im Sommer mit Winterklamotten auf Vorrat gemacht haben


'Aber eine gute Idee, dann friert man nicht so beim Fotografieren'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> die bilder sehen irgendwie voll "grün" aus, fast wie im sommer.



Das ist der immergrüne Nadelwald mit reichlich Moos dekoriert


----------



## wookie (5. Januar 2009)

@Eike,
wird zeit das wir unsere mützen ausziehen


----------



## Eike. (5. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> @Eike,
> wird zeit das wir unsere mützen ausziehen



Ja ist denn scho wieder Weihnachten - vorbei ?


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Januar 2009)

Erst am 6. Januar!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> @Eike,
> wird zeit das wir unsere mützen ausziehen



*ah naa es schneit last die lieber auf*


----------



## matou (5. Januar 2009)

Um mal wieder eine Tour anzukündigen 

Wer hat den Morgen auf einen kurzen SnowRide Lust? Skiheim - Albursprung - Wildbader Wegle oder so ähnlich?

Oder nochmal kurz BaWiba? 

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (5. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Um mal wieder eine Tour anzukündigen
> 
> Wer hat den Morgen auf einen kurzen SnowRide Lust? Skiheim - Albursprung - Wildbader Wegle oder so ähnlich?
> 
> ...



Wann wolltest du los?
Könnte erst ab ca. 11 / halb 12 Uhr, aber Lust hab ich!


----------



## matou (5. Januar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wann wolltest du los?
> Könnte erst ab ca. 11 / halb 12 Uhr, aber Lust hab ich!



Im Winter hab ich mit solchen Uhrzeiten keine Bauchschmerzen  kann man noch gemütlich Frühstücken und die Sonne hat auch eine angenehme Höhe erreicht. 
Halten wir doch mal 11:00 Uhr fest - wenns etwas später wird ist es auch nicht so tragisch.


----------



## kermit* (5. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Im Winter hab ich mit solchen Uhrzeiten keine Bauchschmerzen  kann man noch gemütlich Frühstücken und die Sonne hat auch eine angenehme Höhe erreicht.
> Halten wir doch mal 11:00 Uhr fest - wenns etwas später wird ist es auch nicht so tragisch.



Alles klar, passt. Wenns bei mir doch nicht klappt (oder ggfs. erst später) meld ich mich nochmal (Forum oder Tel.).

Edith meint, wir haben noch gar keinen Treffpunkt 
Ich hätte grad nochmal Lust auf BaWiba, war toll da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Januar 2009)

Uhrzeit ist klar - aber was nochmal Skiheim oder BaWiba?


----------



## Eike. (5. Januar 2009)

Ich wär für Herrenalb. In Wildbad hats nach der Webcam kaum Schnee gegeben und ich will auch mal richtig im Schnee rumwühlen  Wie wärs als Alternative mit den Bernsteintrails und auf dem Rückweg noch einen gestrichelten Weg oberhalb vom Falkenstein erkunden?


----------



## Cook (5. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


>


Das geht schon in Richtung Big Air und das auf schmalem Trail - Respekt!
;-)


----------



## kermit* (6. Januar 2009)

Cook schrieb:


> Das geht schon in Richtung Big Air und das auf schmalem Trail - Respekt!
> ;-)



Danke für die Blumen, der Trail / Sprung hat einfach richtig Spaß gemacht!


Wegen Tour morgen: Ich bin grad erst heimgekommen (4:45 Uhr), deswegen werd ich morgen nicht mitradeln, etwas Schlaf muss sein  Ich werde eine gemütliche Runde um Dobel drehen, wenn ich mich aus dem Bett geschält hab...
Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## matou (6. Januar 2009)

Cook schrieb:


> Das geht schon in Richtung Big Air und das auf schmalem Trail - Respekt!
> ;-)



Der Nickname kommt ja nicht von ungefähr 



kermit* schrieb:


> Wegen Tour morgen: Ich bin grad erst heimgekommen (4:45 Uhr), deswegen werd ich morgen nicht mitradeln, etwas Schlaf muss sein  Ich werde eine gemütliche Runde um Dobel drehen, wenn ich mich aus dem Bett geschält hab...
> Euch viel Spaß!!



Mmhhh, jetzt hast du mich an meiner Motivationsader erwischt. Auf Bernstein hab ich irgendwie im Moment absolut keine Lust. Ich werd dann vielleicht eine spontane Runde übern Wattkopf drehen - wenn die Sonne rauskommt vielleicht auch ab dem Skiheim zum Langmartskopf...

Viel Spaß und Gruss
René


----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2009)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Gegen Mittag soll es etwas aufreisen und dann werd ich mal wieder meinem Hausberg einen Besuch abstatten. Wann ich losfahr weis ich noch nicht aber wenn jemand mit will einfach mal Bescheid sagen, dann kommen wir schon zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (6. Januar 2009)

Aus keiner Lust wurde eine riesen Gaudi 
Kurzfristig noch eine Tour rund ums Skiheim Talwiese gemacht - Wildbader Wegle, Plattenweg, etc

Bei eisigen -9 °C gibts heute nur Schnappschüsse


----------



## kermit* (6. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


>


Das Foto find ich richtig klasse


----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2009)

Absolut, das Bild hat was. 
Ich hatte heute nur das Handy dabei, deswegen gibts nur ein noch schnappigeres Bild


----------



## iTom (6. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Absolut, das Bild hat was.
> Ich hatte heute nur das Handy dabei, deswegen gibts nur ein noch schnappigeres Bild



Schutzblech nicht dabei?


----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du auch womit es ersetzt wurde  (zugegeben, man siehts nur wenn man es eh schon weiß) Außerdem gibts bei den Temperaturen eh vor nix zu schützen. Der Boden ist gefroren und der Schnee furztrocken, da bappt und fliegt nichts.


----------



## andi1969 (9. Januar 2009)

*So war bei ca. -7° auf meinem Privattrail unterwegs...das erste mal Schneebiken im Leben und hat Fun gebracht

*






*Eingemummelt wie´s Michelinmännchen und mit gefühlten 100 kilo auf der Kiste*


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2009)

Für Sonntag ist Traumwetter vorhergesagt  Ich würd gern mal wieder nach Herrenalb und den Plattenweg stell ich mir unten weiß und oben blau sehr reizvoll vor und die Schlammlöcher dürften inzwischen auch gefroren sein. Selbst hier in Karlsruhe werden schon die Seen zum Schlittschuhlaufen freigegeben.


----------



## matou (9. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So war bei ca. -7° auf meinem Privattrail unterwegs...das erste mal Schneebiken im Leben und hat Fun gebracht
> *


 wir waren heute auch unterwegs - im Würmtal - blöderweise musste die Tour abgekürzt werden weil mir der hintere Schaltzug durchgerutscht ist und kein Werkzeug dabei war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Eike. schrieb:


> Für Sonntag ist Traumwetter vorhergesagt  Ich würd gern mal wieder nach Herrenalb und den Plattenweg stell ich mir unten weiß und oben blau sehr reizvoll vor und die Schlammlöcher dürften inzwischen auch gefroren sein. Selbst hier in Karlsruhe werden schon die Seen zum Schlittschuhlaufen freigegeben.



Der Plattenweg macht zur Zeit Spaß - ist aber ohne die Schlammlöcher schon fast langweilig 

Ich hätte Lust nochmal nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren und dort noch ein bisschen Trails zu scouten.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust nochmal nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren und dort noch ein bisschen Trails zu scouten.
> 
> Gruss René



Auch nicht verkehrt. Die Anstiege waren zwar unerwartet hochprozentig aber die Bahn ist ja nicht so teuer  Wann solls denn steigen?


----------



## matou (9. Januar 2009)

Den Wildbader Kopf würde ich weglassen - dass war nicht so prall. Ich würde die ersten Beiden mit ins Programm nehmen - auf der anderen Talseite dann mal "schauen". Wann sind wir das letze Mal gestartet 11/11:30 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So war bei ca. -7° auf meinem Privattrail unterwegs...das erste mal Schneebiken im Leben und hat Fun gebracht
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Geil, Du bist ja auch schon fast ein Playmo  !!!


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2009)

11 Uhr ist gut, da ist es nicht mehr so kalt. Für die Anfahrt haben wir letztes mal etwas über eine halbe Stunde gebraucht oder? Ich könnte um 10:20 in Neurod sein dann passt das ja.

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine Runde über den Wattkopf?


----------



## kermit* (10. Januar 2009)

Also, ich bin dann morgen auch dabei!

Um 11 am Parkplatz in Wildbad?

Dann muss ich nur noch meinen Vorderreifen wechseln, beim Muddy Mary ist gestern der erste Stollen abgerissen... Was für eine grandiose Qualität!


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (10. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So war bei ca. -7° auf meinem Privattrail unterwegs...das erste mal Schneebiken im Leben und hat Fun gebracht*


Ja, gestern war es genial. 
Ich war meinerseits rund um Schömberg unterwegs, wo ich arbeite.






Der Schnee ist zwar einigermaßen griffig, aber der Rollwiderstand ist auch nicht ohne.


----------



## matou (10. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> 11 Uhr ist gut, da ist es nicht mehr so kalt. Für die Anfahrt haben wir letztes mal etwas über eine halbe Stunde gebraucht oder? Ich könnte um 10:20 in Neurod sein dann passt das ja.



Ja, können wir so machen. Bis dann.



kermit* schrieb:


> Also, ich bin dann morgen auch dabei!
> 
> Um 11 am Parkplatz in Wildbad?
> 
> Dann muss ich nur noch meinen Vorderreifen wechseln, beim Muddy Mary ist gestern der erste Stollen abgerissen... Was für eine grandiose Qualität!



Alles klar (sorry fürs nerven ). Mein Bike ist jetzt auch wieder fit. Die Schraube am Schaltwerk war einfach locker  so ist der Schaltzug durchgerutscht. Das Schrauben im Keller war so verlockend, dass ich meinen neuen Vorbau doch schon drangebaut habe - dank der niedrigen Mindesteinstecktiefe sogar noch mit Spacer.





Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (10. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> sorry fürs nerven


Kein Problem. Die Nachricht hat mich köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Messerharry (10. Januar 2009)

Welcher Parkplatz denn?

Unten an der Bahn?


----------



## matou (10. Januar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Die Nachricht hat mich köstlich amüsiert


Ich habs aber ernst gemeint 



Messerharry schrieb:


> Welcher Parkplatz denn?
> 
> Unten an der Bahn?



Wir haben uns das letzte mal hier am Parkplatz vor dem Sportlerheim getroffen. Das hat sich bewährt.


----------



## Messerharry (10. Januar 2009)

OK. bin da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatschMeister (10. Januar 2009)

@Tequila Sunrise 
dein  bildchen sieht nachm weg von den kapfenmühlen talaufwärts richtung skilift aus???

öfters dort unterwegs???

MatschMeister


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2009)

Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist zwar einigermaßen griffig, aber der Rollwiderstand ist auch nicht ohne.



Allerdings. Ich hab zur Hedwigquelle fast doppelt solange gebraucht wie sonst.





matou schrieb:


> Ja, können wir so machen. Bis dann.



Klasse, bis morgen


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Matschmeister,


MatschMeister schrieb:


> dein  bildchen sieht nachm weg von den kapfenmühlen talaufwärts richtung skilift aus???


Du meinst entlang des Eulenbachs?
Nein, das war auf dem Oberlengenhardter Weg (Allmandhütte) Richtung Bieselsberg (Sternwarte).
Aber das Eulenbachtal ist ja auch traumhaft.



MatschMeister schrieb:


> ...öfters dort unterwegs???


Gelegentlich nehme ich mal mein Bike mit, um nach der Arbeit eine Runde zu drehen.
Im Winter war es jetzt mein Debut.

Ich habe jetzt zum dritten Mal versucht die Schömberger MTB-Strecke 3, ausgehend von Schwarzenberg zu fahren.
(Weshalb die "Süd" benannt ist, wo sie doch nach Osten ausgedehnt ist, ist mir schleierhaft. )
Das erste mal habe ich mich total verfahren, das zweite mal hatte ich Defekt und gestern habe ich die westliche Schleife um Schömberg wegen einbrechender Dunkelheit weg gelassen. 






Jedenfalls war ich mindestens seit Tagen der erste Biker der die Strecke gefahren ist. 
Die Trails sind bei diesen Bedingungen teilweise auch recht halsbrecherisch.






Einen Abstecher zur Nagold musste ich natürlich auch machen.


----------



## MatschMeister (10. Januar 2009)

Tequila Sunrise 

ja die ecke ist was die offiezielen wege angeht manchmal doch sehr komisch und irreführend doch gibt es sehr sehr schöne schmankerl  talseite runter richtung Nagoldtal.  Dort wurden dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal alte wege ausgemäht.  Wenns wärmer ist werd ich die dann wieder unter die stollen nehmen.

MatschMeister


----------



## kermit* (11. Januar 2009)

Die Tour heute war wieder mal  richtig schön, danke an Harry für den neuen Trail, war toll 

Ich bin, als ich daheim ausgestiegen bin, gleich nochmal aufs Rad gestiegen und ca. 15 km um Dobel geradelt und grad heimgekommen, weils langsam kalt wurde


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2009)

Achwas. Aber auf dem Rückweg die ganze Zeit rumjammern, dass der Boppes weh tut 
Die Bilder sind gar nicht so schlecht geworden wie ich befürchtet hab. Ich geh da nochmal mit Software drüber und schau was ich rausholen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (11. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Achwas. Aber auf dem Rückweg die ganze Zeit rumjammern, dass der Boppes weh tut



Der Döner lag mir so schwer im Magen und hat den Hintern zu fest aufn Sattel gedrückt.
Nach der Verdauung gings wieder  (dafür hab ich schon wieder Hunger...)


----------



## matou (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, war echt eine super Tour heute - herrliches Wetter - geniale Trails 

Ich war auch nochmal auf dem Rad - aber im Keller  - und habs verarztet. Hab am HR noch eine zweite Speiche gefunden wo der Speichenkopf schon abgeknickt ist. Ich hab endgültig die Nase voll von dem LRS.


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2009)

Bilder sind jetzt online.


----------



## iTom (11. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, war echt eine super Tour heute - herrliches Wetter - geniale Trails
> 
> Ich war auch nochmal auf dem Rad - aber im Keller  - und habs verarztet. Hab am HR noch eine zweite Speiche gefunden wo der Speichenkopf schon abgeknickt ist. Ich hab endgültig die Nase voll von dem LRS.



War das Weihnachtsessen so schwer, dass der LRS nachgibt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hab am HR noch eine zweite Speiche gefunden wo der Speichenkopf schon abgeknickt ist. Ich hab endgültig die Nase voll von dem LRS.



Hallo René, was fährst Du aktuell für einen LRS? Ist das der von ActionSports?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## matou (11. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo René, was fährst Du aktuell für einen LRS? Ist das der von ActionSports?
> 
> Gruss Dirk.



Ja, das ist der 911 Nduro. Das HR war auch schon einmal bei Actionsports. Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen - ist ja immernoch Garantie drauf.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der 911 Nduro. Das HR war auch schon einmal bei Actionsports. Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen - ist ja immernoch Garantie drauf.



Ich fahre auch noch ein ActionSports-Hinterrad. Allerdings habe ich es nachdem ich es bekommen habe, gleich nochmal nachzentriert, da es mir sehr weich vorkam. Einfach jeden Nippel nochmal ne viertel Umdrehung zugedreht und ich hab keinerlei Probleme damit. 

Hast Du auch die DT Competition-Speichen mit MEssingnippeln?


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2009)

Ne der Nduro-LRS hat Messerspeichen und bei René brechen die jetzt reihenweise am Bogen ab. Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie AS dadrauf reagiert. Inzwischen wäre eine Umspeichung auf DT-Comp bzw. die entsprechenden Sapim auf Kulanz echt angebracht.
Meiner hält bis jetzt zum Glück. Ist aber auch der letzte LRS mit Messerspeichen. Das Gegenhalten beim Nachspannen nervt einfach tierisch und runde, konifizierte sind einfach robuster.


----------



## matou (11. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du auch die DT Competition-Speichen mit MEssingnippeln?



Dann hätte ich keine Probleme - die Comp/Messing Combo ist ablsolut sorglos. Ich weiß nur nicht ob umspeichen möglich ist, da die Felge 100%ig schon einen Achter hat.


----------



## kermit* (12. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich keine Probleme - die Comp/Messing Combo ist ablsolut sorglos. Ich weiß nur nicht ob umspeichen möglich ist, da die Felge 100%ig schon einen Achter hat.



Möglich is alles 

Obs sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht, aber kann man einen (leichten) Achter nicht auch beim Ein-/Umspeichen beheben? (Habe selber noch nie eingespeicht...)


@Eike: Was meinst du mit "Gegenhalten beim Nachspannen"?



Darf ich jetzt 5.1er fahren oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (12. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem Umspeichen ist so eine Sache - wenn du die Speichen rausmachst wird sich die Felge entspannen - wenn du dann mal eine Acht drin gehabt hast ist die ohne Speichen wesentlich heftiger - das bekommts du beim neu einspeichen nicht raus.

Ich hab mich gestern zu LRS nochmal schlau gemacht. Dein XT-Satz wiegt auch "nur" 20xx Gramm - also nicht soo schwer. Ohne Stabilitätseinbußen kannst du höchtens um die 200 Gramm sparen.

Meine aktuelle Wunschkombo sieht so aus:
Hope 2 Pro/DT Comp/Prolock Nippel/DT 5.1 oder Mavic EN 521 - dass hält definitiv! In der Zusammenstellung bist du bei der 5.1 bei ca. 1890g bei der Mavic 1970g. Am Günstigsten bekommst du die Sätze bei CRC - nur dass die Naben nicht vorrätig sind 

_Du darfst..._


----------



## kermit* (12. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umspeichen ist so eine Sache - wenn du die Speichen rausmachst wird sich die Felge entspannen - wenn du dann mal eine Acht drin gehabt hast ist die ohne Speichen wesentlich heftiger - das bekommts du beim neu einspeichen nicht raus.
> 
> Ich hab mich gestern zu LRS nochmal schlau gemacht. Dein XT-Satz wiegt auch "nur" 20xx Gramm - also nicht soo schwer. Ohne Stabilitätseinbußen kannst du höchtens um die 200 Gramm sparen.
> 
> ...


Das mit den Achtern wusst ich nicht. Wieder was gelernt 

Die 20XX g für den XT LRS sind ausreichend, dann gibts bei mir keine neuen Laufräder. Dachte, der läge bei ca. 2,3 kg...





matou schrieb:


> _Du darfst..._


Danke, aber jetzt will ich nicht mehr 


Edith: Hier wiegt der XT LRS : 987 g + 1136 g = 2123 g. Passt mir auch


----------



## wookie (12. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hope 2 Pro/DT Comp/Prolock Nippel/DT 5.1



kann da nur zustimmen, ist der beste LRS den ich jeh gefahren bin. hält super - habe ihn schon 2 jahre drauf mit ca 45km/werktag. (zugegeben viel straße, aber ich schone den LRS am wochenende nicht gerade) kein schlauchlos-kit. nur nervt der sound der Hope etwas 

habe mein LRS bei Actionsports bestellt. Musste nach den ersten 20 km nachzentrieren. Dann hat es, mit turnus-mäßigen überprüfungen/nachziehen gut gehalten.


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> @Eike: Was meinst du mit "Gegenhalten beim Nachspannen"?



Wenn man die Messerspeichen einfach am Nippel nachspannt verdrehen die sich sehr leicht wenn man sie nicht mit einer Zange im flachen Teil möglichst nah am Nippel fixiert. Zuhause ist das nur nervig aber auf eine Tour wo man meistens keine passende Zange dabei hat (mit nem Leatherma kommt man auch nicht richtig ran) kann das ein echtes Problem sein.


----------



## kermit* (12. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn man die Messerspeichen einfach am Nippel nachspannt verdrehen die sich sehr leicht wenn man sie nicht mit einer Zange im flachen Teil möglichst nah am Nippel fixiert. Zuhause ist das nur nervig aber auf eine Tour wo man meistens keine passende Zange dabei hat (mit nem Leatherma kommt man auch nicht richtig ran) kann das ein echtes Problem sein.



Aha, verstehe. Dachte mir schon sowas, aber sischer is sischer


----------



## wookie (12. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn man die Messerspeichen einfach am Nippel nachspannt verdrehen die sich sehr leicht wenn man sie nicht mit einer Zange im flachen Teil möglichst nah am Nippel fixiert.



passiert mir auch bei meinen laufrädern mit "normalen" speichen. man merkt es nur nicht ^^

angeblich hilft es wenn man vor dem nachziehen bissl öl auf das speichen-gewinde tut. - habe es aber noch nie probiert.

edit: ich finde die hope pro 2 funktionieren nicht nur gut, sondern sehen auch noch gut aus!


----------



## kermit* (12. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


>



Das geschulte Auge sieht die Ursache des Sturzes sofort:

FAT ALBERT!!  

... aber das Rad (Supershuttle) würde ich trotzdem gerne mal fahren...


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> passiert mir auch bei meinen laufrädern mit "normalen" speichen. man merkt es nur nicht ^^



Und sie sehen danach nicht aus wie Fussili. Ich denke mal, dass runde Speichen auch Torsionssteifer sind und sich eher wieder zurückdrehen als die flachen Messerspeichen.

Apropo, ich war gestern im Schnee von meinen dicken Alberts angenehm überrascht. Solange die nicht wieder Parodontose bekommen geb ich denen wirklich noch eine Chance.


----------



## black soul (14. Januar 2009)

hast du die 2009er albertos in 2,4  f + r ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2009)

Nur hinten hab ich einen neuen in 2,25" drauf. Den hab ich von Schwalbe als Ersatz für meinen alten FA mit Zahnausfall bekommen. Vorne ist noch der alte weiche (FrontOnly) drauf.


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2009)

War gut, dass Benny und ich heute so früh gestartet sind. So waren wir bis es richtig anfing zu regnen schon wieder zurück. Allerdings war die Tour auch kürzer als geplant weil viele Wege so spiegelglatt waren, dass sie einfach nicht passierbar waren. Sah ganz lustig aus wenn Fußgänger und Hunde (naja und eben wir) da rumgeeiert sind. Das Baden-Badener Revier müssen wir uns im Sommer unbedingt mal anschauen da gibts einiges zu entdecken und ein paar Tipps für mehr Höhenmeter hab ich auch schon bekommen


----------



## wookie (18. Januar 2009)

*@Eike,*

wäre es möglich das du mir das Avid Entlüftungskit ausleist? - ich habe mein neues bike fast fertig, ich muss nur noch entlüften 

vielleicht wäre es sogar recht kurzfristig möglich? - ich musste teilweise kleine parts von meinem anderen bike opfern und jetzt ist gar keins mehr fahrbereit


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2009)

Klar, du kannst gerne die Woche Abends vorbeikommen und es abholen. Ich schick dir meine Handynummer per PN.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> *@Eike,*
> 
> wäre es möglich das du mir das Avid Entlüftungskit ausleist? - ich habe mein neues bike fast fertig......




*Cool Wookie
 los Bildäääää machen*


----------



## wookie (18. Januar 2009)

eike, danke! ;-)

bin jetzt schon 15 minuten dabei zu entlüften und wundere mich warum die spritze einfach nicht zieht. da habe ich bemerkt das ich den hebel von hinten und den bremssattel von vorne gleichzeitig entlüften wollte. - ich finde das schon beängstigend ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> eike, danke! ;-)
> 
> bin jetzt schon 15 minuten dabei zu entlüften und wundere mich warum die spritze einfach nicht zieht. da habe ich bemerkt das ich den hebel von hinten und den bremssattel von vorne gleichzeitig entlüften wollte. - ich finde das schon beängstigend ^^



Du bist schon zu lange am Schrauben, laß mich raten Du verbringst schon den ganzen Sonntag am Rad  !!!


----------



## rossi-v (18. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> War gut, dass Benny und ich heute so früh gestartet sind. So waren wir bis es richtig anfing zu regnen schon wieder zurück. Allerdings war die Tour auch kürzer als geplant weil viele Wege so spiegelglatt waren, dass sie einfach nicht passierbar waren. Sah ganz lustig aus wenn Fußgänger und Hunde (naja und eben wir) da rumgeeiert sind. Das Baden-Badener Revier müssen wir uns im Sommer unbedingt mal anschauen da gibts einiges zu entdecken und ein paar Tipps für mehr Höhenmeter hab ich auch schon bekommen




Na das klingt doch gut, im Sommer bin ich dabei !!


----------



## kermit* (19. Januar 2009)

Unsere erste BM-Tour dieses Jahr war auch sehr "interessant":

Startpunkt war wieder einmal das Skiheim. Von da aus gings auf vereistem Asphalt hoch zum Plattenweg. Dieser war abwechselnd mit Schnee oder Eis bedeckt, aber trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen?) sehr gut fahrbar, fast schon zu einfach  (Ab hier gabs wahlweise Schnee, Regen oder Schneeregen  )
Der Weg von der Teufelsmühle sah in etwa genauso aus, weswegen René und ich uns am Teufelsbrunnen von den anderen beiden (Kompostmann und Begleitung) verabscheidet haben, und Richtung Mautstraße sind. 
Der Einstieg zu den Teufelslöchern war komplett vereist, da wären wir nicht mal gerne zu Fuß gelaufen! Oben angekommen sind wir den Plattenweg zurück und haben auf dem Weg nach unten noch das Wildbaderwegle mitgenommen.

Insgesamt ein etwas durchwachsener Start auf dem BM, aber dafür wenig Wanderer unterwegs


----------



## matou (19. Januar 2009)

Mhh, der Einstieg zu den Teufelslöchern glich eher einer Bobbahn 
Wenn es noch ein paar Tage weiter regnet - können wir demnächst einen weiteren Versuch unternehmen - Matsch ist ja etwas berechenbarer 

Gruss René

P.S. Conny, ich habs getan und mir eine Bremse fürs VR bestellt. Kleiner Tipp: Aufs Gewicht hab ich doch nicht geachtet und hinten wirds dann wahrscheinlich nur eine 160iger Scheiben 

P.P.S. Die Gabel ist ein Traum - danke CosmicSports


----------



## rossi-v (24. Januar 2009)

TOUR heute

Start 13:00 Weingarten südl. Stadtende am Supermarktparkplatz
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...45734,8.527043&spn=0.001874,0.004828&t=h&z=18



-> Michaelsberg , Ungeheuerklamm , Schlamm & Dreck 
Eher XC 

Momentan fahren Harry & me 
Ihr seit herzlich eingeladen.
Wetter sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn sich noch jemand findet der mitkommt werd ich gegen 15 Uhr eine Runde über den Wattkopf drehen, alleine kann ich mich wahrscheinlich trotz des geilen Wetters nicht so richtig dafür motivieren  An die Kollegen aus dem Stell-dich-vor Forum: ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.

Ist eigentlich wegen morgen Forbach noch was oder ist das im Schlamm ersoffen?


----------



## Nerd (24. Januar 2009)

Na da bin ich doch am Start!
Bei Tageslicht ist das doch auch mal wieder schön 
Wo wollen wir uns treffen, Hedwigsquelle oder bei dir vorm Haus?


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2009)

Ui klasse  Ich will um 3 losfahren also 15 Uhr bei mir (Einfahrt Parkhaus Luisenstraße) oder ~25min später an der Hedwigsquelle falls noch jemand dazustoßen will.
Wow, das Thermometer am Rathaus sagt 9°C und meins sogar 11°C (gut in der Sonne) - KURZE HOSE


----------



## Nerd (24. Januar 2009)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## andi1969 (24. Januar 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> TOUR heute
> 
> Start 13:00 Weingarten südl. Stadtende am Supermarktparkplatz
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...45734,8.527043&spn=0.001874,0.004828&t=h&z=18
> ...




*Oh mann no kurzfristiger gehts ned odder...... Herr sucht das Glück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (24. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich wegen morgen Forbach noch was oder ist das im Schlamm ersoffen?



Nee, eher im Schnee ersoffen - nach den Webcams zu urteilen hat es dort nochmal geschneit. Forbach können wir uns ja noch für den Saisonbeginn aufheben.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2009)

Ok wir müssens ja nicht übers Knie brechen.
Hm in diesem Fall ist wohl ein 5er in die Wortspielkasse fällig 

Am Wattkopf wars übrigens heute überraschend gut zu fahren. Durch das Tauwetter wars natürlich nass aber der SM-DH war unerwartet griffig. Da hat man im Sommer nach ein paar Wochen Trockenheit weniger Gripp und tiefen Schlamm gab es außer in den bekannten Löchern die eh nie trocken werden auch kaum


----------



## kletterprofi (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
wer hat lust morgen, mittwoch, 28.01.09 so ab 12.30 - 13.00 Uhr zu einer kurzentschlossenen tour. Ziel ist noch unklar, vielleicht richtung forbach und dann kaltenbronn (hängt auch von der schneelage ab) hoch, da hätte ich noch gps daten. 
ich müsste nämlich noch mein neues edge 705 ausprobieren. also lust auf eine lockere runde, dann meldet euch. 

wer mitkommen will soll mir bis gegen 11.30 h eine PN schicken mit telefonnummer, dann ruf ich wegen details an.


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2009)

Hier kannst du dir die Schneelage in Kaltenbronn anschauen, da hats schon noch einiges und da es die letzten Tage wieder kälter wird sind wahrscheinlich viele Waldwege wieder überfroren.


----------



## kletterprofi (27. Januar 2009)

na dann wirds wohl doch nicht so hoch hinaus gehn. 

alles ist möglich, absprache ist alles


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2009)

Unter der Woche ist bei mir nur eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf drin solang es so früh dunkel wird.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Januar 2009)

* ...am Sonntach ein Ründle Rädle farn , wer Lust hatt...alles weitere im Warmduscher Tread... *


----------



## matou (29. Januar 2009)

Jaja...verpieselt Euch nur in euren Warmduscherfred 


Ich hätte am Sonntag mal "wieder" Lust auf eine Wildbadrunde - 2x Kappelberg, 5 Bäume, 500m Bikepark.

Also...

*Sonntag 10:30 Uhr* Treffpunkt hier

...wer hat Lust?

Uwe - wie schauts aus - du warst doch scharf auf BaWiBa?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (29. Januar 2009)

Hm ich find den Serpentinentrail am Bikepark schöner und interessanter als den 5-Bäume. Und an der vorletzten Rampe aufpassen - da ists glatt 

Ich warte mal noch ab ob sich von den Neulingen noch jemand an meine Ettlinger Trailrunde traut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (29. Januar 2009)

Schauen wir mal...
ich finde nur man hat am Kappelberg schon 2x den Serpentinen Overkill - da kann man auf der anderen Seite auch mal was anderes fahren. Am Sonntag bin ich den 5-Bäume-Trail nochmal gefahren - wenn man nicht so ausgepowert ist - macht der richtig Spaß. Und! Du hast das Teil noch nicht ohne Schnee gesehen 

Die Rampen und der Schlusshang sind mittlerweile wieder Eis- und Schneefrei - passt also auch...

Streckenwahl kann natürlich spontan geändert werden.

Gruss René


----------



## kletterprofi (29. Januar 2009)

So hallo zusammen, 

nachdem ich gestern feststellen musste, dass 12:30 Uhr als Startzeit für eine Tour, für Studenten zu früh ist und sich offensichtlich keine arbeitslosen Frührentner sich im Thread befinden, musste ich gestern ganz allein fahren. 
Aber Sonntag hört sich generell nicht schlecht an, ich muss da mal nachschauen, da ich Besuch bekomme, aber der würde vielleicht dann mitfahren. Wenn, dann wäre die Eichelbergrunde die erste Wahl.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Jaja...verpieselt Euch nur in euren Warmduscherfred



*.... ja was bleibt uns Blümchentrailfahren denn anderes übrig...der Tread ist ja gänzlich von der Abteilung Kantenblotze/Stoihupfe übernommen worden....*

Hey un koi Diskusion losdabbe....


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2009)

Was für ne Abteilung?
Immer dieses Kastendenken - Bretter, Bretter, Bretter ...

Naja, was kann man von einem Fred erwarten, den der Ersteller exklusiv für eine Gruppierung aus Südamerika reservieren wollte.


----------



## rossi-v (30. Januar 2009)

Jup, ich *bin dabei*, Startzeitpunkt ist ja fast human 

Schoner empfehlenswert?

see you
rossi



matou schrieb:


> Jaja...verpieselt Euch nur in euren Warmduscherfred
> Ich hätte am Sonntag mal "wieder" Lust auf eine Wildbadrunde - 2x Kappelberg, 5 Bäume, 500m Bikepark.
> Also...*Sonntag 10:30 Uhr* Treffpunkt hier
> ...wer hat Lust?
> Gruss René


----------



## Schanuppi (30. Januar 2009)

eine frage, für was soll das GBZ-Brasilianer stehen?

seltsamer begriff, wollt ihr auswandern, oder seid ihr fussball fans von pele und ronaldo...

naja klingt bescheiden...


liebe grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (30. Januar 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Jup, ich *bin dabei*, Startzeitpunkt ist ja fast human
> 
> Schoner empfehlenswert?
> 
> ...



Super! Die Beindingens kannst du auf alle Fälle mitnehmen - da bleiben die Knie wenigstens warm. 

Gruss René




Schanuppi schrieb:


> eine frage, für was soll das GBZ-Brasilianer stehen?
> 
> seltsamer begriff, wollt ihr auswandern, oder seid ihr fussball fans von pele und ronaldo...
> 
> ...



Frag am besten im Bruchsaler Warmduscher-Fred - das sind die "Gründer". Den Fred hier haben wir nur annektiert - einfach so...

Was heißt noch gleich schanuppi?


----------



## iTom (30. Januar 2009)

Schanuppi schrieb:


> eine frage, für was soll das GBZ-Brasilianer stehen?
> 
> seltsamer begriff, wollt ihr auswandern, oder seid ihr fussball fans von pele und ronaldo...
> 
> ...



Sufu wirkt wunder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4424351&postcount=991

Und unter welchem Begriff findest Du und Deine Mitfahrer sich wieder...


----------



## Messerharry (30. Januar 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Jup, ich *bin dabei*, Startzeitpunkt ist ja fast human



Aber nur FAST!
Wieder nicht ausschlafen
Bis denne


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2009)

Schanuppi schrieb:


> eine frage, für was soll das GBZ-Brasilianer stehen?
> 
> seltsamer begriff, wollt ihr auswandern, oder seid ihr fussball fans von pele und ronaldo...
> 
> ...



*.....no wir alle aus Brasilien genug erklärt!!!!*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Was für ne Abteilung?
> Immer dieses Kastendenken - Bretter, Bretter, Bretter ...
> 
> Naja, was kann man von einem Fred erwarten, den der Ersteller exklusiv für eine Gruppierung aus Südamerika reservieren wollte.



War glaube ich, Eike.


----------



## Schanuppi (30. Januar 2009)

jo, dann will ich mal lieber nichts mit diesem namen zu tun haben und nicht damit in verbindung gebracht werden..

schanuppi ist der sohn des großen SCHNU... der schnu? sollte euch doch ein begriff sein....
also dann viel spass noch in rio....

welch ein name..


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch schonmal überlegt einen neuen Thread aufzumachen und allgemein "Touren in Karlsruhe und Umgebung" oder sowas zu nennen damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht die Touren wären eine geschlossene Gesellschaft. Oder ich könnte eigentlich auch den Marc bitten den Thread umzubennenen. Naja schaun mer mal.

@schanuppi:
Was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem?

BTT-------------
Am Sonntag komm ich nicht mit nach Wildbad. Samstag Abend bin ich bei meinem Bruder eingeladen da wird mir das am Sonntag zu früh  Also steht von meiner Seite aus die Ettlinger Trailrunde gegen Mittag, alles weitere da.
Bei dem geilen Wetter will ich aber auch heute und morgen noch ausnutzen. Hat jemand *heute* um *15 Uhr* und *morgen zwischen 11 und 15 Uhr (Abfahrtszeit)* Lust den Wattkopf unsicher zu machen?


----------



## matou (30. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Oder ich könnte eigentlich auch den Marc bitten den Thread umzubennenen. Naja schaun mer mal.



Wär ich sehr dafür!!! Für brasilianisches Geschwätz bleibt ja noch der Stammtischfred...




Eike. schrieb:


> @schanuppi:
> Was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem?



Nicht die preußisch-schwäbischen Trolle füttern! Ist scheinbar ne ganz blöde Kombination...


----------



## Cook (30. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal...
> ich finde nur man hat am Kappelberg schon 2x den Serpentinen Overkill - da kann man auf der anderen Seite auch mal was anderes fahren. Am Sonntag bin ich den 5-Bäume-Trail nochmal gefahren - wenn man nicht so ausgepowert ist - macht der richtig Spaß. Und! Du hast das Teil noch nicht ohne Schnee gesehen
> ...
> Gruss René


Das hört sich alles seeehr interessant an. Leider kann ich dieses WE nicht mit euch dahin. Sind das Strecken vom Bikepark? Ham die eine Markierung? Freu mich auf Fotos! 

P.S.: Thread-Umbenennungen finde ich nicht soo gut, das verwirrt eher. Aber macht doch einen Neuen auf.


----------



## matou (30. Januar 2009)

Cook schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles seeehr interessant an. Leider kann ich dieses WE nicht mit euch dahin. Sind das Strecken vom Bikepark? Ham die eine Markierung? Freu mich auf Fotos!


Hi,
nein es sind keine Bikeparkstrecken - der letzte Trail der Tour mündet nur in die unteren 500m des IXS-DH. Die Strecken sind teilweise markiert - frag mich aber nicht welche - habs mir nicht gemerkt...

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (30. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hi,
> nein es sind keine Bikeparkstrecken - der letzte Trail der Tour mündet nur in die unteren 500m des IXS-DH. Die Strecken sind teilweise markiert - frag mich aber nicht welche - habs mir nicht gemerkt...
> 
> Gruss René



ah o.k., muss mal auf die Karte schauen. Nächstes Mal bin ich dann hoffentlich mal dabey.


----------



## Sägezahn (30. Januar 2009)

Ich will morgen das gute Wetter nutzen und werde gegen Mittag eine Runde über den Wattkopf drehen. Jemand Lust und Laune oder gibt es bessere Vorschläge?

Grüße


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2009)

Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall das tolle Wetter nutzen. Ich weis nur noch nicht ob hier am Wattkopf oder bei Baden-Baden. Ich sag Bescheid sobald ich Bescheid weis


----------



## Sägezahn (30. Januar 2009)

Dann weiß ich jetzt zumindest Bescheid


----------



## Phil88 (30. Januar 2009)

ich werde morgen denk ich auch bisschen am wattkopf fahrn, aber wohl besser noch alleine 

war heute nach der uni ne kleine runde übern wattkopf und roberg drehen, aber ich hab geschnauft wie ein tier den berg hoch, ich glaube mit mir habt ihr im moment noch wenig spaß. wenn ich dann mal konditionell einigermasen fit bin wäre ich aber gerne mal dabei bei so eine geführten wattkopf entdeckungstour


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2009)

Das ging wohl jedem mal so. Als ich das erste mal vom Parkplatz Kaisereiche zum Bismarckturm hoch bin hab ich bei der Bank am Hochbehälter fast gekotzt 

Achja, Bescheid  Ich bin morgen doch in Baden-Baden. Falls noch jemand mitkommen will, Treffpunkt ist 13:30 am Bahnhof B-B oder 13:10 Karlsruhe HBF Gleis 8. Es gibt Guiding durch Eingeborene (nicht ich )


----------



## Phil88 (30. Januar 2009)

ich bin vom parkplatz aus den weniger steilen anstieg hoch und habs bis zur kreuzung mit dem weg von der hedwigsquelle aus hoch geschafft, aber dann war auch 2 minuten verschaufen angesagt...


----------



## Nerd (30. Januar 2009)

Hey Eike, was haste denn morgen für eine Tour geplant?
Möchte auf jeden Fall mein Alu-Ross ausreiten, muss allerdings spätestens gegen 17h wieder in KA sein.


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2009)

Nerd schrieb:


> Hey Eike, was haste denn morgen für eine Tour geplant?
> Möchte auf jeden Fall mein Alu-Ross ausreiten, muss allerdings spätestens gegen 17h wieder in KA sein.



Meine Planung beschränkt sich darauf hinter Osama-bin-biken herzufahren  Wahrscheinlich irgendwas um Battert, Merkur und/oder Fremersberg, je nach Zeit und Kondition 2-3 Anstiege. Da ich an dem Abend noch in Kuppenheim eingeladen bin will ich spätestens um 17:30 wieder in Baden-Baden sein damit ich bei Tageslicht noch nach Kuppenheim rüberkomme. Wenn du ggf. einen Berg früher aussteigst müsste das in deinen Zeitrahmen auch reinpassen. Man ist ja von überall schnell wieder am Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (30. Januar 2009)

Wäre wahrscheinlich auch mal dabei (B-B)
@eike ist die Tour Hardtail tauglich

rossi


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2009)

Da beim letzten mal alles zugefroren war hab ich von den Trails ja nicht viel gesehen. Ich denk aber eher nicht, dass es verblockt wird.


----------



## rossi-v (31. Januar 2009)

Das Wetter ist ja unterirdisch heute!

Da verzichte ich - leider.

rossi


----------



## Nerd (31. Januar 2009)

Muss mich auch leider wieder ausklinken - euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2009)

Mei, die Sonne scheint halt net (da war in der Tat mehr angekündigt) aber es regnet auch net und die Temperatur ist auch erträglich. Naja vielleicht gibts dann ja morgen den Sonnenschein, wäre auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Januar 2009)

Soll besser werden (sollte es heute auch, aber nun gut)!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (31. Januar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Soll besser werden (sollte es heute auch, aber nun gut)!!!



Jöööh der Felixna ab wann ist mit Dir wieder zu rechnen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jöööh der Felixna ab wann ist mit Dir wieder zu rechnen



Mit mir ist schon zu rechnen   und ich komme auch mal zu einer "zu Dir. Z.Zt. bin ich aber überhaupt froh mal wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen so dass ich von der Haustüre losfahre.

Morgen gegen 10Uhr Ettlingertrailtour, sorry Eike 12 Uhr ist mir zu spät.


----------



## matou (31. Januar 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja unterirdisch heute!
> 
> Da verzichte ich - leider.
> 
> rossi



Das lassen wir aber Morgen als Entschuldigung nicht gelten! ...höchtens als Ausrede 
Das Wetter sieht zumindest besser aus als heute.

Achja, und bitte 3 EUR für die Bergbahn mitnehmen


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Achja, und bitte 3 EUR für die Bergbahn mitnehmen


Werd auch mim Knofi zusammen aufschlagen. Bitte nehmt beim bergauf fahren Rücksicht.


----------



## rossi-v (31. Januar 2009)

Alles klar bis morgen.

rossi


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich gibts morgen die Sonne die für heute angekündigt war. Heute kam sie ja gerade rechtzeitig zum Untergehen raus  Aber mal ehrlich, das war doch kein schlechtes Wetter? Klar wars kalt aber deswegen nennt man das ja auch Winter 
Dafür hatten wir einen sehr schönen Trail in geilem Abendlicht. Fazit am Ende des Tages waren 38km/930hm (inkl. ~6km von B-B zu meinem Bruder, aber flach). Dafür, dass es noch so früh in der Saison ist schäm ich mich auch gar net so kaputt zu sein  Übrigens konnte ich heute auch die Trails erkunden die letztes mal noch unter Eis lagen. Da sind einige richtig schöne Dinger dabei 
Wildbad morgen würd mir ja auch Spaß machen aber dafür bin ich heute definitiv zu spät heimgekommen, ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## matou (1. Februar 2009)

Kurze Zwischenmeldung zur Klamottenwahl...
...ein Blick auf die Webcam.

Schneefall juchee


----------



## matou (1. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...Aber mal ehrlich, das war doch kein schlechtes Wetter? ...



Nanana - wer hat denn im Herbst/Anfang Winter immer wegen dem Wetter rumgepienst 

Die Tour war heute noch sehr schön - die morgendlichen Schneeschauer haben nichts an den guten Bodenverhältnissen geändert.

P.S. Die Bergbahn nimmt einen auch mehr als einmal mit - ohne dass man ein Bikeparkticket lösen muss


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

Hey das ist was anderes wenn man gewissermaßen gesättigt ist und dann nicht mehr bei jedem Wetter raus muss. Aber für die Saison ist das Wetter wirklich ok und nach endlosen 1,5 Monaten Pause lol ist man halt wieder geil aufs Biken  Naja bei dem was ich dieses Jahr alles vorhabe muss ich eh schauen, dass ich möglichst schnell fitt werden.


----------



## Messerharry (1. Februar 2009)

JA, schöne Tour heute.
Die kleinen Parkabstecher am Ende haben mich wieder so richtig heiß auf DH gemacht.
Muß dieses Jahr mal wieder öfter als 3-mal, Bikepark schruppen gehen , so wie die letzten Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (1. Februar 2009)

Uwe, Harry - wo wir es vorhin davon hatten - hier gibts die GPS-Daten der Borderline...


----------



## Messerharry (1. Februar 2009)

Feine Sache, daß.
Uwe, dein Part.
Downloaden und auf dein Garmin tideln, wenn´s Wetter aufgeht wird das ein Pflicht Termin.


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Februar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> JA, schöne Tour heute.
> Die kleinen Parkabstecher am Ende haben mich wieder so richtig heiß auf DH gemacht.
> Muß dieses Jahr mal wieder öfter als 3-mal, Bikepark schruppen gehen , so wie die letzten Jahre.


.


----------



## Osama bin biken (2. Februar 2009)

Hey Eike und Co...

Ich denke ich bin am WE wieder im Badischen und habe bei entsprechender Wetterlage vor, eine Runde von Baden Baden Richtung Scherrhof und dann über einen netten technischen Trail wieder nach Baden Baden aufzumachen. Ca 4 Stunden, 800 Hm. Wenn jemand Lust hat können wir uns ja am Donnerstag kontakten.

Viele Grüße

Benny


----------



## Osama bin biken (2. Februar 2009)

Hey Eike und Co...

Ich denke ich bin am WE wieder im Badischen und habe bei entsprechender Wetterlage vor, eine Runde von Baden Baden Richtung Scherrhof und dann über einen netten technischen Trail wieder nach Baden Baden aufzumachen. Ca 4 Stunden, 800 Hm. Wenn jemand Lust hat können wir uns ja am Donnerstag kontakten.

Viele Grüße

Benny


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nächste Woche eine Prüfung, da ist am Wochenende wahrscheinlich nur Zeit für eine kurze Tour von zu Hause aus.
Ab Mitte Februar geht die Saisonvorbereitung aber richtig los, dann kann ich meine Zeit für eine Weile erstmal wieder sehr flexibel einteilen.



Jaja, ich weis - faules Studentenpack


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> JA, schöne Tour heute.


Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich im Schnee so gern mim HT fahr: Harald Philip in Action


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich im Schnee so gern mim HT fahr: Harald Philip in Action



* Endgeil.... Gott könnt ich das Hinterrad so umsetzen*


----------



## Osama bin biken (3. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab nächste Woche eine Prüfung, da ist am Wochenende wahrscheinlich nur Zeit für eine kurze Tour von zu Hause aus.
> Ab Mitte Februar geht die Saisonvorbereitung aber richtig los, dann kann ich meine Zeit für eine Weile erstmal wieder sehr flexibel einteilen.
> 
> 
> ...



Mann Mann mann, eine Prüfung - das ganze Leben ist doch eine Prüfung, da kommt´s auf das bissl geschreibsel doch nicht an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. Februar 2009)

gibt's morgen eine brasilianer-tour?
der baby-sitter kommt, und ich habe "frei"


----------



## matou (6. Februar 2009)

Sorry - ich bin raus - bin das WE bei meinen Eltern...


----------



## Messerharry (6. Februar 2009)

und mich hat´s gestern mittag GRIPPIG erwischt.

Hat aber mit´m Kermit seinem Problem nicht´s zu tun, das können wir trotzdem lösen.
Mir nur nicht zu nahe kommen.


----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2009)

Hat sich bei dem Wetter ja eh erledigt. Naja da fällt es wenigstens nicht so schwer am Schreibtisch zu sitzen als bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.


----------



## kermit* (7. Februar 2009)

Puh, bei dem Wetter bin ich froh, dass ich gestern noch eine Runde gefahren bin. Hab endlich einen halbwegs interessanten Trail bei mir gefunden.  Grad recht für ne kleine Feierabendrunde.

@GTR-Mitfahrer: Hab gestern endlich auch die Rechnung für die Startgebühr bekommen!


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Puh, bei dem Wetter bin ich froh, dass ich gestern noch eine Runde gefahren bin. Hab endlich einen halbwegs interessanten Trail bei mir gefunden.  Grad recht für ne kleine Feierabendrunde.


Kann man den Trail mit irgendwas kombinieren? Richtung Teufelsmühle z.B. 



kermit* schrieb:


> @GTR-Mitfahrer: Hab gestern endlich auch die Rechnung für die Startgebühr bekommen!


Dann sind wir ja alle komplett - jetzt muss ichs nur noch überweisen. Ich habe auch schon von zwei Hotels die Buchungsbestätigungen bekommen - werde die auch an Euch verschicken da z.Teil eine Anzahlung nötig ist.

Gruss René

P.S. Ist deine Stütze schon unterwegs? Ich hol heute NaMi meine Bremse ab - dann ist sie sogar doch noch früher wie deine Stütze da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Februar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> @GTR-Mitfahrer: Hab gestern endlich auch die Rechnung für die Startgebühr bekommen!



Startgebühr? Jetzt auch Marathon-Pussy?


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2009)

Ja - Bergab-Marathon in drei Tagesetappen...


----------



## kermit* (9. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Kann man den Trail mit irgendwas kombinieren? Richtung Teufelsmühle z.B.



Man kommt unten an der Eyach raus, hab zwar grad keine Karte zur Hand, aber ich denke nicht, dass es sich vernünftig mit was anderem kombinieren lässt.



matou schrieb:


> P.S. Ist deine Stütze schon unterwegs? Ich hol heute NaMi meine Bremse ab - dann ist sie sogar doch noch früher wie deine Stütze da!



Es ist ein Paket von Cosmic heute angekommen!
Freu mich schon drauf, es heut Abend auszupacken 

@Dirk: http://grischatrail.alpen-challenge.ch/


----------



## wookie (9. Februar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Man kommt unten an der Eyach raus, hab zwar grad keine Karte zur Hand,...


unten am fluss rauskommen ist sicher recht nett, aber du musst das ja für die "feierabendrunde" wieder alles nach oben kurbel 
das sind doch sicher über 250 hm oder?


kermit* schrieb:


> ... dass es sich vernünftig mit was anderem kombinieren lässt.


mit einer feierabend-forelle


----------



## Eike. (9. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> unten am fluss rauskommen ist sicher recht nett, aber du musst das ja für die "feierabendrunde" wieder alles nach oben kurbel
> das sind doch sicher über 250 hm oder?
> 
> mit einer feierabend-forelle




Tja vor den Downhill hat der Herr den Uphill gesetzt. Es sei denn man wohnt auf dem Berg, dann isses anders rum


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Man kommt unten an der Eyach raus, hab zwar grad keine Karte zur Hand, aber ich denke nicht, dass es sich vernünftig mit was anderem kombinieren lässt.
> 
> Es ist ein Paket von Cosmic heute angekommen!
> Freu mich schon drauf, es heut Abend auszupacken



Kann man ja mal bei Gelegenheit und schönem Wetter schauen 

Gut - du hast deine Stütze früher - ich Depp bin heute freudestrahlend nach Ettlingen zur Post gefahren - mhh - nur dass die Bremse in KA liegt


----------



## kermit* (9. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Kann man ja mal bei Gelegenheit und schönem Wetter schauen
> 
> Gut - du hast deine Stütze früher - ich Depp bin heute freudestrahlend nach Ettlingen zur Post gefahren - mhh - nur dass die Bremse in KA liegt



Ja, hab meine Stütze wieder, und sie funktioniert sogar!!
Die ehedem rot eloxierten Teile sind jetzt ungefähr kupferfarben. Sieht auch gut aus  Ab er leider nicht die neuen Klemmen... Naja, bei mir haben die alten ja auch gehalten (auch wenn das Montieren ein ziemlicher Mist ist...))


@Wookie: Ja, zum Zordel wärs nicht weit, aber wenn man kein Fisch mag... Schnitzel gibts da leider net 




edit: Hab grad eine andere Stütze gefunden, die wohl der Syntace den Kampf ansagen wird:
http://www.mtbr.com/TRD_16_412crx.aspx
9 inches (knapp 23 cm!!) versenkbar!
UVP: 379$


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> edit: Hab grad eine andere Stütze gefunden, die wohl der Syntace den Kampf ansagen wird:
> http://www.mtbr.com/TRD_16_412crx.aspx
> 9 inches (knapp 23 cm!!) versenkbar!
> UVP: 379$



Sehr schön - Ich hoffe nur, dass die Stütze diesmal länger hält!!

Die Daten der Mamba sind ja schon beeindruckend. Aber ich denke das würde bei deinem Rahmen auch problematisch werden - irgendwo muss die Stütze ja auch hin beim versenken. Aber warum schafft es eigentlich niemand eine ordentliche Klemmung an die Dinger zu bauen - was ist so schwer die Klemmung von Thomson oder etwas anderes zu kopieren?


----------



## kermit* (9. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das würde bei deinem Rahmen auch problematisch werden - irgendwo muss die Stütze ja auch hin beim versenken.



Schätze ich nicht als Problem ein, denn so stark verjüngt sich der Innendurchmesser vom Sitzrohr nicht, dass er die Stütze blockieren würde, denk ich. 
(Die 31,6 mm passen nicht weiter rein, aber die Hülse, in der die eigentliche Stütze läuft, hat ja auch eine gewisse Wandstärke.)


Übrigens: Hier oben ists wieder hefitg am Schneien, die Straßen sind weiß, d.h. am WE ist der Plattentrail wieder easy-peasy


----------



## Eike. (9. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Sehr schön - Ich hoffe nur, dass die Stütze diesmal länger hält!!
> 
> Die Daten der Mamba sind ja schon beeindruckend. Aber ich denke das würde bei deinem Rahmen auch problematisch werden - irgendwo muss die Stütze ja auch hin beim versenken. Aber warum schafft es eigentlich niemand eine ordentliche Klemmung an die Dinger zu bauen - was ist so schwer die Klemmung von Thomson oder etwas anderes zu kopieren?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt als ich die Bilder gesehen habe. Alle benutzen diese hässliche, schlecht einstellbare und durchrutschende "Patentklemmung".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (9. Februar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Schätze ich nicht als Problem ein, denn so stark verjüngt sich der Innendurchmesser vom Sitzrohr nicht, dass er die Stütze blockieren würde, denk ich.
> (Die 31,6 mm passen nicht weiter rein, aber die Hülse, in der die eigentliche Stütze läuft, hat ja auch eine gewisse Wandstärke.)
> Übrigens: Hier oben ists wieder hefitg am Schneien, die Straßen sind weiß, d.h. am WE ist der Plattentrail wieder easy-peasy



Gut, ich weiß nicht wie weit die Stütze im Rahmen steckt - aber ich dachte bei Dir ist irgendwann einfach "stop" im Sitzrohr? und 23 cm sind ja nicht ohne...

Klar schauen wir mal wie das Wetter am WE wird - Bremse und Stütze wollen ja eingeweiht werden 



Eike. schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch gefragt als ich die Bilder gesehen habe. Alle benutzen diese hässliche, schlecht einstellbare und durchrutschende "Patentklemmung".


Die Bezeichnung Patentklemmung find ich schon abenteuerlich


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Klar schauen wir mal wie das Wetter am WE wird - Bremse und Stütze wollen ja eingeweiht werden



Ich bin bereit...
...mit der Kraft der zwei Herzen...double piston


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2009)

Ich seh dich schon Purzelbäume schlagen wenn du vorne ma zu fest ziehst


----------



## wookie (10. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit...
> ...mit der Kraft der zwei Herzen...double piston



ist das mit mineral oder mit dot?


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich seh dich schon Purzelbäume schlagen wenn du vorne ma zu fest ziehst


Ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch  muss mich halt umgewöhnen - mit der Oro bremsen heiß im Moment zieh so fest du kannst. Die Saint muss wohl etwas feiner dosiert werden...



wookie schrieb:


> ist das mit mineral oder mit dot?


Ist mit Mineral...

Edith hat geflüstert:
Gerade drangebaut und ein wenig eingebremst. Sahne  - sehr gut zu dosieren und schon jetzt richtig Power - mal sehen wie es nach dem einbremsen sein wird.


----------



## MatschMeister (11. Februar 2009)

@ matou kann zwar nicht sagen ob meine nach hundert km  schon eingebremmst ist  aber  brachial bleibt  brachial.


Grüße

MatschMeister


----------



## matou (11. Februar 2009)

Na hoffentlich 
Wenn die Dosierbarkeit so bleibt passt das - mir gings vor allem um geringe Handkräfte beim bremsen.

Hast du die Saint am Lexx? Ist das nicht ein bisschen überdosiert für das Bike?

Gruss René


----------



## MatschMeister (11. Februar 2009)

@matou.   der finger  gewöhnt sich dran.  NATÜRLICH ist die Saint  am Lexx.  was ist des für ne frage
Des passt  alles schon zusammen.   keine sorge.

MatschMeister


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Februar 2009)

Ist morgen mittag jemand um Ettlingen unterwegs, wo ich dazustoßen könnte? Kann ab 15 Uhr an der Quelle der Seelen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2009)

Viel geht wegen dem Schnee und den umgeknickten Bäumen zwar nicht aber zumindest die Trails vom Bismarckturm sind gut fahrbar. Vielleicht hat sich der Schnee inzwischen ja auch ein bischen gesetzt. Also um 15 Uhr an der Hedwigquelle? Wasserdichte Schuhe sind sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Viel geht wegen dem Schnee und den umgeknickten Bäumen zwar nicht aber zumindest die Trails vom Bismarckturm sind gut fahrbar. Vielleicht hat sich der Schnee inzwischen ja auch ein bischen gesetzt. Also um 15 Uhr an der Hedwigquelle? Wasserdichte Schuhe sind sehr zu empfehlen



Ich werde da sein. Bringe ca. 2 Stunden Zeitfenster mit. Dürfte reichen um sich komplett einzusauen.


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2009)

Da hab ich einen Vorsprung, ich komm schon eingesaut  Nach der Tour gestern bin ich noch nicht zum waschen gekommen.


----------



## Messerharry (13. Februar 2009)

Hi, geht dieses WE was bei den Brasis die nicht dem Warmduschen fröhnen?


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein. Bringe ca. 2 Stunden Zeitfenster mit. Dürfte reichen um sich komplett einzusauen.



*Dirk es ist kalt drausennicht das Du wieder an frieren bist.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Dirk es ist kalt drausennicht das Du wieder an frieren bist.....*



Soll ich Dich auf meine IGNORE-Liste setzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich auf meine IGNORE-Liste setzen?



*PFFFFdrooosch Du mir......*
*Ay isch weiß wo dein Haus wohnt...*


----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2009)

spontaner snow-ride heute?
edit: ich dachte da so an mahlberg oder bernstein ? oder hat jemand ne idee


----------



## Messerharry (14. Februar 2009)

Wann wolltest denn los?
Muß noch mit´m Hund raus(ca. 1 Std.).


----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2009)

wäre ok, so gegen 13 - 13:30 uhr?
wuff


----------



## rossi-v (14. Februar 2009)

Ist 14 Uhr okay ???

Wenn du kein Auto hast wo wollen wir uns treffen.

Bhf. BH

rossi


----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2009)

ich habe heute kein auto 
also wäre für mich nur abfahrt mit bike von nähe marxzell möglich


----------



## rossi-v (14. Februar 2009)

14 Uhr Bhf Bad Herrenalb?
Oder gibts für Dich einen besseren Treffpunkt?


----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2009)

marxzell könnte ich um 13:45 auf dich warten, würdest du mich mitnehmen können?


----------



## rossi-v (14. Februar 2009)

leider passt nur ein rad in mein auto


eventl. kann dich harry im bus mitnehmen

oder wir treffen uns an einer stelle die für dich errreichbar ist (google link)

@harry wie siehts aus?

rossi


----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2009)

lol jetzt wirds aber knapp, ^^
harry ist noch mit dem hund rausgegangen der kommt bestimmt gleich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2009)

hier warte ich irgendwo zwischen A und B

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...60752,8.449184&spn=0.002682,0.006952&t=h&z=18

bleibt noch offen zu welchem zeitpunkt. mal warten was harry sagt


----------



## rossi-v (14. Februar 2009)

1430 an Deinem Treffpunkt, wookie, hab grad mit harry gesprochen.


rossi


----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2009)

cool! 
stehe 14:30 am vereinbarten treffpunkt (marxzell museum)
*froi*


----------



## rossi-v (14. Februar 2009)

bis gleich


----------



## Messerharry (14. Februar 2009)

Bin da, wuff.
Hab grad noch ne kleinigkeit gegessen, sonst fall ich an der ersten Steigung vom Stengel!
Grippe schlaucht mit steigendem alter immer mehr.
Sollemer dann nach BH fahren und Plattentrail und konsorten mitnehmen?
Bin ca. 14.30 am Museum


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2009)

Stellt euch auf der Höhe mal auf 30-40cm Schnee ein.






Vielleicht wäre Schneeschuhe angebrachter


----------



## matou (14. Februar 2009)

pfff...dass nennt sich Tiefschneebiken ! Ich bitte um einen bericht ich will Morgen auch eine spontane Runde drehen


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2009)

Mich würde auch sehr interessieren ob um Herrenalb rum was geht. Am Wattkopf war heute zumindest die Westseite problemlos befahrbar. An der Nord und Ostseite war noch viel "durch-den-Schnee-schieben" angesagt.


----------



## black soul (14. Februar 2009)

morgen jemand lust auf den ' hausberg ' 
gegen 13.00 uhr, paar trails, viel schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2009)

Mal abwarten was das Erkundungskommando "Rentnercity" zu berichten hat. Wenn es da zuviel Schnee hat bin ich morgen auch am Wattkopf wieder dabei.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Februar 2009)

Wo bleibt der Bericht?


----------



## matou (14. Februar 2009)

Im Schnee verschollen?


----------



## kermit* (14. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal abwarten was das Erkundungskommando "Rentnercity" zu berichten hat. Wenn es da zuviel Schnee hat bin ich morgen auch am Wattkopf wieder dabei.


Ich als Rentnertown-Einzelkämpfer hab nach ca. 20 Minuten aufgegeben und hab stattdessen die Schneeschuhe angezogen. Es hatte einfach zu viel Schnee für mich....


----------



## Messerharry (14. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich irgendwo um den Langmarts Kopf einfach im Tiefschnee liegenbleiben und wenn´s taut als Schwarzwald Özi gefunden werden

Skiheim Start- geschobener Weg hoch hinten zum Rißwasen Parklatz- Teufelsmühle- Langmartskopf (ab jetzt wurd´s BLÖD)- oberer Einstieg Plattentrail gekreuzt- hinter Hahnenfalzhütte Trail runter- Ursprungs Trail dann flach und unfahrbar zurück zum Skiheim.

4,5 Std plagerei im Tiefschnee mit tragen, schieben und ein wenig fahren.

Never ever

EDIT. hat gesagt ich soll die Bilder einstellen

Start um 14.59




16.00 Mautstraßen Parklatz oben bei der Sternwarte




meinereiner auf´m Parkplatz




16.52 auf dem Weg zum Langmartskopf




ohne Worte




17.25 langsam wird´s duster,wir sind erst in Richtung Hahnenfalz Hütte unterweg´s




17.53 Am Ende des Ursprung Trail´s




der zerfurchte Weg sagt alles




18.31 wir haben fertig- ENDLICH





Nachfahren/schieben nicht empfohlen, see you


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2009)

Sowas hab ich nach den Bildern der Webcams schon erwartet. Also morgen wieder Wattkopf. 
Weis eigentlich jemand wie es im Pfälzer Wald ausschaut? Haben die auch soviel Schnee wie hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (14. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder sehen spaßig aus - aber nur von der Couch aus. Ich bin mal gespannt was es Morgen gibt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2009)

Mal ehrlich, was habt ihr erwartet?


----------



## black soul (15. Februar 2009)

> 4,5 Std plagerei im Tiefschnee mit tragen, schieben und ein wenig fahren.




Ihr seid die wahren Helden


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2009)

Also in der Pfalz schaut ähnlich aus wie hier.

@black soul: wann und wo?


----------



## Messerharry (15. Februar 2009)

Bei den Pfälzern sind ja gra mal die Reifen im Schnee versunken, deswegen pienzen die rum, Luschen!

Bei den bedingungen kann doch jeder fahren, wär froh gewesen über soooo wenig Schnee.

Dann wärs ne tolle Tour gewesen.


----------



## black soul (15. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also in der Pfalz schaut ähnlich aus wie hier.
> 
> @black soul: wann und wo?



wie wärs 13. 00 an der quelle ?


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2009)

Geht klar. 
Falls noch jemand aus Karlsruhe mitkommen will, 12:30 am Parkhaus Luisenstraße.


----------



## matou (15. Februar 2009)

Wir sind zurück - wir haben uns mal wieder den *BM *vorgenommen...




...nur mal etwas anders...nach den gestrigen Erlebnissen des Scoutteams - nun mit Schneeschuhen 

Schön wars - absolutes Kaiserwetter - Pulverschnee - und kein Mensch am Aufstieg  Die Spur die wir platt getreten haben könnte man nun eigentlich auch mit dem Bike befahren 

P.S. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Kurz-/Bigfoot-Ski? Das hätte ich mir (Können vorausgesetzt) heute bergab extrem spaßig vorgestellt.

P.P.S. Conny, dass hier ist das TüTü-Video vom Saisonabschluss aus Leogang



Kurz vorm Großen Loch




Einstieg zum großen Loch mal anders 




Tiefschnee bergauf - ich bin mal auf den Muskelkater gespannt




Plattenweg




Das nächste Mal bitte Brille putzen 




Und Tschüss - mehr gibts im Album


----------



## wookie (16. Februar 2009)

klasse bilder!
rossi hat sicher auch noch so nette bilder bei unserem MTB-Trage-Training geknippst 
Bei all diesen eisigen bildern ist mir ne nette (?) idee gekommen. ich musste einfach an die warmen sommmertage denken, die hoffentlich baald kommen werden.

wäre das mal nicht eine außergewöhnliche idee für eine brasilianer-tour?
http://www.worldnakedbikeride.org/


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Februar 2009)

Nachtrag:





Bild vom Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (20. Februar 2009)

Es ist fast Wochenende und keiner sagt WAS


----------



## wookie (20. Februar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Es ist fast Wochenende und keiner sagt WAS



spontane schnee tour?


----------



## Messerharry (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Es ist fast Wochenende und keiner sagt WAS



Na schau halt mal aus dem Fenster  Und über 400m ersäuft alles im Schnee, schon wieder vergessen?


----------



## matou (20. Februar 2009)

So schauts aus! Leider!
In der Herrenalber Gegend hats eher noch mehr Schnee. Am Sonntag werde ich vielleicht spontan eine kurze Runde über den Wattkopf drehen - das scheint gerade die einzige befahrbare Ecke zu sein.


----------



## Messerharry (20. Februar 2009)

Bei mir in Nöttingen hat´s die ganze weiße Pest weggeregnet.

Aber in Pforze oben ist schon noch weiß im Wald


----------



## kermit* (20. Februar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Aber in Pforze oben ist schon noch weiß im Wald



Ach komm, das Bisschen in Pforzheim ist doch ein Witz!
Ich hab vorhin einen kleinen Spaziergang gemacht... mit Schneeschuhen!!


----------



## matou (20. Februar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin einen kleinen Spaziergang gemacht... mit Schneeschuhen!!



In der Pforzheimer Gegend oder auf dem Dobel?


----------



## kermit* (21. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> In der Pforzheimer Gegend oder auf dem Dobel?



Dobel. In Pforzheim braucht man eher Gummistiefel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (21. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter ist der letzte Rotz ... 

für Vorschläge bin ich aber offen ...

rossi


_*btw: Kennt jmd. einen guten Ski-Laden in KA oder Umgebung zwecks Bekleidung? (nicht überteuert)*_


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> _*btw: Kenn jmd. einen guten Ski-Laden in KA oder Umgebung zwecks Bekleidung? (nicht überteuert)*_



Bei Karstadt gibt es einige reduzierte Sachen. Vor allem Hosen gibt es beim Karstadt Sport im Untergeschoss. Der WSV läuft allerdings schon eine Weile, ich weis ob noch was brauchbares da ist.


----------



## kletterprofi (22. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei Karstadt gibt es einige reduzierte Sachen. Vor allem Hosen gibt es beim Karstadt Sport im Untergeschoss. Der WSV läuft allerdings schon eine Weile, ich weis ob noch was brauchbares da ist.


 
Bei Bekleidung würde ich lieber auf Marke setzen. Denn ich erinnere mich noch genau an die Worte der Karstadt Verkäuferin...."die Jacke ist auch mit einer Mebran, das wie Gore-Tex, nur heißt das anders"....Nach 11 Stunden Dauerregen auf Island, war meine Orginal Gore-Tex Jacke noch trocken, während meine Freundin in der Karstadtjacke einen Schwimmkurs machen konnte.


----------



## iTom (22. Februar 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Bei Bekleidung würde ich lieber auf Marke setzen. Denn ich erinnere mich noch genau an die Worte der Karstadt Verkäuferin...."die Jacke ist auch mit einer Mebran, das wie Gore-Tex, nur heißt das anders"....Nach 11 Stunden Dauerregen auf Island, war meine Orginal Gore-Tex Jacke noch trocken, während meine Freundin in der Karstadtjacke einen Schwimmkurs machen konnte.



Vielleicht hat Deine Freundin auch nur mehr geschwitzt als Du, so dass die Nässe nicht von außen kam, sondern von innen...
Atmungsaktivität bei HiTech-Karstadt-Klamotten, was ist das

Ich setze auch auf Marken, habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## matou (22. Februar 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Nach 11 Stunden Dauerregen auf Island.....während meine Freundin in der Karstadtjacke einen Schwimmkurs machen konnte.



Darf ich ehrlich sein...so etwas macht man ja auch nicht.  
Es muss zwar nicht immer Goretex sein...es gibt auch andere sehr gute (bessere?) Stöffchen.


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2009)

Ohne jetzt den Advokatus Karstadtus machen zu wollen, auch bei Karstadt bekommt man die gängigen Marken (Schöffler, North Face, Ziener, ... bis Mammut) - es muss ja nicht Teisumi oder wie diese Eigenmarke heißt sein. Als ich vor ein paar Wochen an den reduzierten Skihosen vorbeigegangen bin war ich froh schon zwei zu haben sonst hätte ich womöglich schon wieder Geld ausgegeben, und das wo schon das nächste kostenintensive Hobby an die Tür klopft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Februar 2009)

Am SA ist schönes Wetter angesagt!! Wie wäre es mit einer Frühlingstour am Samstagnachmittag in kurzer Hose (jaaaa der Frühling kommt Eike  ) über die altbekannten Ettlingertrails mit einem leckeren Abschlußeis beim Pierot!!??


----------



## andi1969 (25. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Am SA ist schönes Wetter angesagt!! Wie wäre es mit einer Frühlingstour am Samstagnachmittag in kurzer Hose (jaaaa der Frühling kommt Eike  ) über die altbekannten Ettlingertrails mit einem leckeren Abschlußeis beim Pierot!!??



*und um welche Uhrzeit dachte da ein Kobolt*


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2009)

Ich wär ja dabei aber ich muss die Unmengen an Schnee nutzen die in der letzten Woche in den Nordalpen gefallen sind


----------



## wookie (25. Februar 2009)

geht leider net


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Am SA ist schönes Wetter angesagt!! Wie wäre es mit einer Frühlingstour am Samstagnachmittag in kurzer Hose (jaaaa der Frühling kommt Eike  ) über die altbekannten Ettlingertrails mit einem leckeren Abschlußeis beim Pierot!!??



Sag ne Uhrzeit. Aber ich kann nix versprechen. Kennst Du mich eigentlich noch?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sag ne Uhrzeit. Aber ich kann nix versprechen. Kennst Du mich eigentlich noch?



Bist Du nicht der mit der Schulter    !!

15 Uhr genehm, Treffpunkt Ettlingen Albgaubad oder ist Sonntagvormittag besser??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2009)

Nein. Ich denke, 15 Uhr Albgaubad ist O.K. Wenn ich 5 Min später komme, ist sicher nicht tragisch oder.

Toter Mann oder was hast Du vor?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nein. Ich denke, 15 Uhr Albgaubad ist O.K. Wenn ich 5 Min später komme, ist sicher nicht tragisch oder.
> 
> Toter Mann oder was hast Du vor?



Reicht Dir die Schulter nicht????!!!!

Ja habe ich, Ettlinger Linie, Toter Mann, alter Graf-Rhena-Weg.

Wunderbar, dann 15 Uhr in Ettlingen am Albgaubad!!

Andi
Dirk

wer noch??


----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Reicht Dir die Schulter nicht????!!!!
> 
> Ja habe ich, Ettlinger Linie, Toter Mann, alter Graf-Rhena-Weg.
> 
> ...



*..böh mit 15 Uhr ist mir etwas zu späht ...weiß noch nicht sicher ob es klappt.*


----------



## kletterprofi (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Da ich Urlaub hab, werfe ich mich auch ins Rennen. Samstag oder Sonntag ist egal, Uhrzeit auch, aber Andi hat schon recht 15.00 Uhr ist schon etwas spät, grad für die etwas langsameren Bergaufschnecken.
Aber das Eis im Pierrot hört sich gut an, so dass ich fast auch zusage. Vielleicht fährt aber jemand auch früher und wir treffen uns noch unterwegs um anschließend ein gemeinsames Eis zu essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..böh mit 15 Uhr ist mir etwas zu späht ...weiß noch nicht sicher ob es klappt.*



Dann sag was Dir besser passt!!


----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Dann sag was Dir besser passt!!



*nee wird nix am Samstag ....muss um 19 Uhr in KA sein wird einfach zu knapp, um rechtzeitig zu hause zu sein usw....auf mich müsst Ihr verzichten.*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *nee wird nix am Samstag ....muss um 19 Uhr in KA sein wird einfach zu knapp, um rechtzeitig zu hause zu sein usw....auf mich müsst Ihr verzichten.*



ach komm, BITTE!!!!!! 


Ich dachte ab 20 Uhr??


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2009)

Ist doch ganz einfach: nach der Tour eine Runde im Albgaubad drehen, und frisch geduscht bequem bis 7 in Karlsruhe sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Februar 2009)

Am Sonntag vormittag so ab 10:00 hätt ich auch Zeit.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ach komm, BITTE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ich dachte ab 20 Uhr??



*.....ja ist ab 20 Uhr...mein Mädsche war in der falsche Uhrzeit, aber trotzdem Felix wird mir zu stressig ,weil bis um 17 Uhr sind wir garntiert nicht fertig.....und dann noch 45 min Heimfahrt und wieder mit der Bahn nach KA.......*

@eike  ich hab mein eigenes Bad.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....ja ist ab 20 Uhr...mein Mädsche war in der falsche Uhrzeit, aber trotzdem Felix wird mir zu stressig ,weil bis um 17 Uhr sind wir garntiert nicht fertig.....und dann noch 45 min Heimfahrt und wieder mit der Bahn nach KA.......*
> 
> @eike  ich hab mein eigenes Bad.....



dann früher?? mann lass dir doch nicht alles aus der nase ziehen!!!


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> dann früher?? mann lass dir doch nicht alles aus der nase ziehen!!!



*Jo komm hast doch den Dirk dabei.........wir quakafohnen heut abend mal ok.*    ........so um 20Uhr wenn es ok ist.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Jo komm hast doch den Dirk dabei.........wir quakafohnen heut abend mal ok.*    ........so um 20Uhr wenn es ok ist.



na gut, ABER..... 

@ Dirk
passts Dir denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Februar 2009)

Werde 14:30 hier mit dem Auto losfahren. Kann also auch 5 Min später werden. Ist das Bad beim Krasser rechts rein oder ist das wo anderst?


----------



## black soul (27. Februar 2009)

wenn du von KA kommst bei bardusch-wäscherei rechts, an kreuzung links und bei den schienen rechter hand. 
warum fahrt ihr denn sooo spät ?    dabinischschonaufrückwegvongrafenweg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werde 14:30 hier mit dem Auto losfahren. Kann also auch 5 Min später werden. Ist das Bad beim Krasser rechts rein oder ist das wo anderst?



HIER Start vom Energyrace, falls Dir das als Ritter was sagt !!


----------



## kletterprofi (27. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin auch dabei und so gegen kurz vor 15 Uhr am bezeichneten Platz.
cu Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Februar 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch dabei und so gegen kurz vor 15 Uhr am bezeichneten Platz.
> cu Jürgen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Februar 2009)

Werds schon finden. Ansonsten hat der Kobold ja noch ein Handy dabei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Februar 2009)

Heute in kurzer Hose??????


----------



## iTom (28. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Heute in kurzer Hose??????



Wetter ist gut für ne kurze Hose. Euch viel Spass. Bald bin ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wetter ist gut für ne kurze Hose. Euch viel Spass. Bald bin ich auch mal wieder dabei


Reiß Dich von den Windeln los, schwing Dich auf Dein Rad oder von mir aus auch erst ins Auto und *KOMM*!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Heute in kurzer Hose??????



Du kennst mich doch.


----------



## kletterprofi (28. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Heute in kurzer Hose??????



Schönes Wetter, toller Trail, super Eis und all das mit langer Hose
War ein toller Tag, danke


----------



## Messerharry (1. März 2009)

Keine Vorschläge für heute???

Geh jetzt ne runde mit´m Hund bis ca. 12, Telebim hab ich dabei.

Wenn sich keiner meldet, fahr ich mal Richtung Pforze.


----------



## Kallevomdach (1. März 2009)

hi ich wäre dabei...:.-)


----------



## Messerharry (1. März 2009)

Hallo Kalle v D, woher bist du?
Ich werd so um ca. 13.00 los machen, von Remchingen


----------



## rossi-v (1. März 2009)

Anbei noch die geilen Schneebilder von vor 2 Wochen in BH.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14903


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. März 2009)

.....und so schnell ist der Klimawandel!!!

Nachtrag vom Samstag in kurz mit Eis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> .....und so schnell ist der Klimawandel!!!
> 
> Nachtrag vom Samstag in kurz mit Eis:



Also zum Eisessen gehen, ziehe ich auf jeden Fall keine Fahrradklamotten an, das geht auch in ganz normaler Strassenbekleidung

Einen Helm noch dabei aufziehen...pahhhh


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> .



*Beine enthaaarenist ja übel viel Wald an den Stelzen....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> .....und so schnell ist der Klimawandel!!!
> 
> Nachtrag vom Samstag in kurz mit Eis:



Spaghetti-Eis - lecker.


----------



## kletterprofi (3. März 2009)

Jo, auch der erdbeerbecher ist zu empfehlen, ich verabschiede mich jetzt vorerst nochmals in den richtigen Winter mit Snowboard und so.
cu Jürgen


----------



## Messerharry (7. März 2009)

Geht heut was in Schneefreien Höhen oder Tiefen?


----------



## Messerharry (7. März 2009)

Und morgen!!!???


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2009)

Morgen soll laut Vorhersage das Wetter wieder bescheiden werden


----------



## rossi-v (8. März 2009)

Ich würd gern - aber ich rotze vor mir hin. 

Gestern bin ich nur ein bissel in Eggenstein rumgeeiert.


----------



## mw1774 (8. März 2009)

heut vormittag wars nur ein wenig windig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> heut vormittag wars nur ein wenig windig...



Blöd, da waren wir wohl beide unterwegs!! Bin gerade noch trocken nach Hause gekommen!! Windig, aber schön!!!


----------



## mw1774 (8. März 2009)

ich war aber nur unterwegs ins büro...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich war aber nur unterwegs ins büro...



habs mir ja fast gedacht!! Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne gemeinsame Tour!! 

Eigentlich steht ja mal wieder ne Brasilianerrevivaltour zur Grünhütte an!! Pfalz wäre auch nett!!


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Pfalz wäre auch nett!!



Definitiv. Und die Pfalz hätte den Vorteil, dass man die Einkehr so legen kann, dass es danach nur noch bergab geht  Hohe Loog oder Kalmit zum Beispiel. Oben lecker futtern und dann bergab auf Singletrails zurück zum Auto


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Pfalz wäre auch nett!!



Wenn Pfalz, dann ******** (hier steht der Name von dem Ort, den man nicht nennen darf, weil der Trail verboten ist). Da könnten alle Mitfahren. Die CC-Heinis und die FR-Schwuchtel.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. März 2009)

Na dann Pfalz!! 
Dirk meinst Du Trailwonderland??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (8. März 2009)

@Pumuckl: Hätte ich auch getippt...


----------



## Messerharry (8. März 2009)

F-weg in R bin ich auch sofort dabei, wenn´s terminlich nicht mit meinem anderen Hobby kollidiert


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. März 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> F-weg in R bin ich auch sofort dabei, wenn´s terminlich nicht mit meinem anderen Hobby kollidiert



Auf der Hälfte der Strecke könnte man auch in einem kleinen Lokal was Essen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. März 2009)

Müßten wir aber unter der Woche machen. WE ist der Weg tabu.

Und keine Namen. Der Verfassungsschutz oder der PWV überwachen uns sicher schon.

Achja, und ich will diesesmal anderstrum fahren. Fragt nicht welche Richtung ich meine, einfach halt anderst rum.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Müßten wir aber unter der Woche machen. WE ist der Weg tabu.
> 
> Und keine Namen. Der Verfassungsschutz oder der PWV überwachen uns sicher schon.
> 
> Achja, und ich will diesesmal anderstrum fahren. Fragt nicht welche Richtung ich meine, einfach halt anderst rum.



Im Uhrzeigersinn??? Samstagsfrüh geht auch!


----------



## iTom (8. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Im Uhrzeigersinn??? Samstagsfrüh geht auch!



Uhrzeigersinn ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht, da hat man die Sonne, wenn sie denn da ist, im Rücken und leuchtet mehr oder weniger den Weg aus


----------



## iTom (8. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Müßten wir aber unter der Woche machen. WE ist der Weg tabu.
> 
> Und keine Namen. Der Verfassungsschutz oder der PWV überwachen uns sicher schon.
> 
> Achja, und ich will diesesmal anderstrum fahren. Fragt nicht welche Richtung ich meine, einfach halt anderst rum.



Seit wann bist du anderstrum? Was meint Deine Frau dazu?


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Im Uhrzeigersinn??? Samstagsfrüh geht auch!



......och nö nicht im Uhrzeigersinn....das hatte ich schon 2 mal und warum eigendlich R ...( das sind ca. 45 Kilometer da heulen die Freerider wieder )...wie wärs mir Neustadt oder Johanniskreuz.....


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2009)

Sag ich ja. In der Neustädter Gegend wird auch niemand technisch überfordert bzw. es gibt genug Alternativen. Am Hohe Loog Haus bei toller Aussicht übers Rheintal spachteln und dann über den roten Punkt nach Neustadt dübeln  find ich besser als mittem im Wald zu hocken und dann noch 25km auf- und ab.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> wie wärs mir Neustadt oder Johanniskreuz.....



Ich glaub, da heulen dann die anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da heulen dann die anderen.



Ich auch, wenn es zeitlich nicht hinhauen würde


----------



## matou (8. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...( das sind ca. 45 Kilometer da heulen die Freerider wieder )...


...so ein Kommentar - und das von unserem Höhenmetersammelkönig 


Der F rund um R klingt gut - steht auch noch auf meiner To Do Liste...


----------



## kermit* (8. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...so ein Kommentar - und das von unserem Höhenmetersammelkönig


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. März 2009)

Ich merk schon, dat gibt nichts zusammen!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, dat gibt nichts zusammen!!



Doch, natürlich. Jeder der will kann mitkommen. 

Ist hier ja keine Zwangsveranstaltung.


----------



## Messerharry (9. März 2009)

Also gut, wer möchte den F- weg in R mitfahren, wenn´s Wetter wieder soweit i.O. ist um eine Frühjahres Ausfahrt zu machen

Ich kann ja nicht schreiben Brasiausfahrt, da ich ja offiziell keiner bin (hab ja nicht mal ein Brasi Shirt).


----------



## wookie (9. März 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Also gut, wer möchte den F- weg in R mitfahren, wenn´s Wetter wieder soweit i.O. ist um eine Frühjahres Ausfahrt zu machen
> 
> Ich kann ja nicht schreiben Brasiausfahrt, da ich ja offiziell keiner bin (hab ja nicht mal ein Brasi Shirt).



wann wäre das den? würde auch gerne mitfahren, weis aber noch nicht genau ob ich da zeit hab.

ich habe auch kein brasilianer-shirt. vielleicht gibt es mal ein günstiges brasilianer-shirt 2.0 

angeblich soll es als "aufnahmeritual" langen, die restlichen brasilianer einen tag lang den BM hoch zu shutteln.  früher langte es noch einen eigenen brasilianer-threat zu erstellen. 

edit: geht besonders gut mit blauen VW-Bussen


----------



## Messerharry (9. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> wann wäre das den? würde auch gerne mitfahren, weis aber noch nicht genau ob ich da zeit hab.



Da noch nichts steht, kann ich dir auch noch keinen Termin nennen

weiß ja selber noch nicht, ob ich an dem noch nicht feststehenden Termin ZEIT habe


----------



## matou (9. März 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Also gut, wer möchte den F- weg in R mitfahren, wenn´s Wetter wieder soweit i.O. ist um eine Frühjahres Ausfahrt zu machen
> 
> Ich kann ja nicht schreiben Brasiausfahrt, da ich ja offiziell keiner bin (hab ja nicht mal ein Brasi Shirt).



Wenns nach meinem Umzug und möglichst an einem Samstag ist - bin ich gerne dabei 



wookie schrieb:


> angeblich soll es als "aufnahmeritual" langen, die restlichen brasilianer einen tag lang den BM hoch zu shutteln.  früher langte es noch einen eigenen brasilianer-threat zu erstellen.
> 
> edit: geht besonders gut mit blauen VW-Bussen


Da hat dann aber nur gut die Hälfte der Brasilianer was davon. Und vergiss es, das mit dem Bus haben wir schon probiert - unsere Überredungskünste haben leider nicht ausgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (9. März 2009)

ok, vielleicht findet sich da noch ein termin. dann könnte ich die sache auf planen. 

ich würde natürlich meinen maut-anteil zum shutteln selber tragen. - selbstverständlich


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...so ein Kommentar - und das von unserem Höhenmetersammelkönig
> QUOTE]
> 
> *....mir egal war nur ein Hinweiß..(kann mich noch gut ans Gemurre der Freireiter erinnern an der Grünhüttenrunde..von wegen Kilometer usw. )weil Technisch herausfordernd ist der Felstrail nicht ,aber 45 Km die einen auslutschen.*


----------



## kermit* (9. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> matou schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...so ein Kommentar - und das von unserem Höhenmetersammelkönig
> ...


----------



## matou (9. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> andi1969 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer hat denn damals gemurrt?
> ...


----------



## Eike. (9. März 2009)

Da hoff ich auch noch drauf aber bei über anderthalb Meter Schnee kann das auch noch eine Weile dauern. Wow, dass wir nochmal einen richtigen Winter erleben durften. Davon können wir später unseren Kindern erzählen wenn die im Internet was von Schnee lesen


----------



## matou (9. März 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das es sich bis dahin - bis auf einige Schneefelder - verflüchtigt hat. Wir sind durch die letzten Jahre auch ziehmlich verwöhnt. Im letzten Jahr hab ich um die Zeit noch mein Bike aufgebaut - aber nun kann ichs kaum noch erwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2009)

Lenkt mal hier nicht vom Thema ab. 

Wir wollten nach ******** zum *************. Mein Vorschlag ist allerdings, nicht vor April da was zu planen. Mir ist das Wetter momentan echt zu unsicher. Und Schnee muss im PW ja nu auch nicht mehr liegen.

Und zum optimalen Tag, bleib ich bei meiner Meinung, das unter der Woche besser ist. Samstags früh morgens ist so ne Sache, wenn man 4 Stunden reine Fahrzeit einplanen muss und zwischendurch noch Pause machen muss. Willst du dann morgens um vier losfahren?

Wie wäre es mit dem 15. April?


----------



## matou (9. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und zum optimalen Tag, bleib ich bei meiner Meinung, das unter der Woche besser ist. ...
> Wie wäre es mit dem 15. April?



Ähem - dann werden es wohl doch zwei Touren werden. Wieviele von uns haben schon unter der Woche Zeit für so eine Tour - und wenn ich extra Urlaub nehmen muss - dann muss schon mehr her als der PW.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. März 2009)

Die Zeiten der Brasilianertouren bei denen alle gleichermaßen befriedigt werden sind eh vorbei, verbessert mich wenn ich da falsch liege, daher mein Vorschlag:

*Ritter *fahren* im Uhrzeigersinn*, *Pussies **gegen *den *Uhrzeigersinn*. Treffpunkt liegt in der Mitte zum Brasilianerstammtisch, da gibts eine Gaststätte mit Steaks, Salatbar etc.. 
Die einen können auf der Strecke bei den Fotos posen und Techniksektionen üben, die anderen schwucken vor sich hin. Wenn das nicht mal ne super Idee ist!!! 

Extra Urlaub kann ich mir dafür auch nicht nehmen. Samstags ist ok, April hört sich gut an, ca. 20° wären ideal!!


----------



## iTom (9. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> kermit* schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eigentlich immer die - die ganz hinten fahren
> ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2009)

Ich werd definitiv nicht Wochenends dort fahren. Das ist totaler Quatsch.

Wer Lust hat, kann am 15. April mitkommen. Wie gesagt, ist keine Zwangsveranstaltung.


----------



## black soul (10. März 2009)

dirk, würd uns auch interessieren. aber du weisst schon, dass da osterferien sind und verm. das wanderaufkommen höher ist ? zumindest war das letztes jahr so.
wie wärs den vor ostern.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. März 2009)

Der Einwand ist berechtigt. Wenn, dann müßten wir tatsächlich nach vorne oder hinten verschieben.

Ich bin offen. Würd mich freuen, mal wieder mit Dir zu fahren.


----------



## black soul (11. März 2009)

wie wärs denn am samstag?  SM 1-4 viell. 2 mal gemütlich  dann noch zum krasser runter.
playmobil light, aber mit fullface.
wenns wetter besser ist fahren wir auch öfter pfalz mit der bahn. tour und feine trails, kann dir gerne mal bescheid sagen.
dafür musst du mich mal auf den BM führen.


----------



## matou (15. März 2009)

Kleiner "Front"bericht/Experiment - bis der Bernstein & co wieder befahrbar sind werden gut und gerne noch 2 Wochen vergehen - wobei der Trail ins Rheintal schönerweise vollständig fahrbar war.

Heute - spontane Stippvisite...





P.S. Nicht böse sein - ich wollte Euch nicht schon wieder eine Schiebeorgie antun


----------



## Don Stefano (16. März 2009)

Am Mahlberg war weit weniger Schnee. Die Auffahrt war stellenweise etwas beschwerlich, meist aber gut fahrbar.




Auf der Abfahrt lag nur an flacheren Stellen Schnee, der etwas technischere Teil des Mini BM war komplett frei und gut zu fahren.




Mir kam es auch so vor, als hätte ein neuer Nobby Nic 2.4 mehr Grip als ein abgefahrener Fatal Bert (selbst in der weichen FO Ausführung), vor allem bei weichem Untergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (18. März 2009)

Hallo Eike,

14.30 am Bahnhof BAD - ist definitiv kurze Hosen Wetter !!!


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2009)

Absolut, in der Sonne gehts grad auf 20° zu 
Ach ich habs hier ja gar nicht gepostet. Also falls jemand mitkommen will, 14:30 Bahnhof Baden-Baden oder 14:10 HBF Karlsruhe Gleis 9 (glaub ich). Angesagt ist die Erkundung der Trails um die Seniorenhauptstadt Badens.


----------



## wookie (18. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Absolut, in der Sonne gehts grad auf 20° zu
> Ach ich habs hier ja gar nicht gepostet. Also falls jemand mitkommen will, 14:30 Bahnhof Baden-Baden oder 14:10 HBF Karlsruhe Gleis 9 (glaub ich). Angesagt ist die Erkundung der Trails um die Seniorenhauptstadt Badens.



heute oder weekend?

@osama:
in deiner ortsangabe (links unter deinem bild) fehlt glaube ich ein "l". oder ist das nicht durlach?


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2009)

Heute. Ich weis, sehr kurzfristig und noch dazu unter der Woche aber hat sich halt so ergeben.



wookie schrieb:


> @osama:
> in deiner ortsangabe (links unter deinem bild) fehlt glaube ich ein "l". oder ist das nicht durlach?


Stimmt scho.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> heute oder weekend?
> 
> @osama:
> in deiner ortsangabe (links unter deinem bild) fehlt glaube ich ein "l". oder ist das nicht durlach?



Ein Bayer!!!


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2009)

Holla die Waldfee. War doch ein bischen mehr als geplant und ein neuer persönlicher Rekord, so früh im Jahr hab ich die 1000hm Marke noch nie geknackt


----------



## Osama bin biken (18. März 2009)

Alter Schwede, da war heute mehr drin als man denkt... 
Ich bin ein Badener in Bayern - und kein Bayer in Baden.....


----------



## hömma (19. März 2009)

Oh Mann...

da passiert hier mal was vor der Haustür und ich krieg's nicht mit! Naja, hätte um die Uhrzeit eh nicht gekonnt...

Wo seid ihr denn lang geradelt? Merkur? Fremersberg? Altes Schloß? Viel mehr kenn ich hier noch nicht.


----------



## Eike. (19. März 2009)

Ganz grob wie ich es zusammen krieg: Lichtenfels(-stein?) - Scherrhof - Geroldsau - Iburg - Fremersberg - Sinzheim. Insgesamt 42km/1160hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (19. März 2009)

Na fast richtig: Lichtental - Scherrhof - Geroldsau - Malschbach - Iberg- Petersee- Fremersberg- Sinzheim

Sind die Bilder ebbes geworden?


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2009)

Nur die Panoramabilder und die vom Wasserfall. War für mein Objektiv schon zu dunkel im Wald.


----------



## wookie (20. März 2009)

gibt es morgen eine brasilianer-kaiserwetter-tour?


----------



## Sägezahn (20. März 2009)

Gibt's morgen was geboten? 
Wattkopf, Mahlberg ???

Grüße

Edit: Da war einer schneller


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2009)

Weis jemand wie die Schneelage im Albtal ist? In Kaltenbronn liegt nach der Webcam noch reichlich Schnee aber zB der Bernstein ist ja einiges tiefer und könnte inzwischen wieder befahrbar sein, Mahlberg sowieso.


----------



## rossi-v (20. März 2009)

Ich hätte morgen mal Lust auf eine 1000 hm Tour & bitte länger als 20 km.

Wie siehts aus, wo ist mir egal.

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. März 2009)

Ich könnte eventuell eine Tour von Baden-Baden aus anbieten. Da war auch eine Hammer-Spitzkehrenabfahrt dabei. NEIN - nicht so gut wie am Mt. Stino  aber ziemlich anspruchsvoll, außerdem ein lauschiger Bachtrail mit Wasserfall und noch ein paar andere Schmankerl. Dauer ca. 4 Stunden.


----------



## rossi-v (20. März 2009)

Das wäre doch was, ich bin dabei.

Wann Start, 10-11 Uhr ???

rossi


----------



## wookie (20. März 2009)

hört sich gut an, muss aber die 5-6 stunden abwesenheit erstmal mit der regierung besprechen.

ansonsten weiche ich auf die albtal-umgebung aus. von pfaffenrot aus kann man den schnee auf dem sattel beim plattenweg sehr deutlich erkennen. aber bernstein und mahlberg sind nur ein paar ganz kleine weiße flecken zu sehen.


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2009)

Ich weis noch nicht sicher ob es zeitlich klappt aber wenn, dann ist um 10:30 oder 11:30 Abfahrt in Baden-Baden Bahnhof. Ich geb nachher noch Bescheid.


----------



## amerryl (20. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> lauschiger Bachtrail mit Wasserfall


Muß da sein, Samstag Mittag, bei schönem Wetter 
Da sind mit Sicherheit jede Menge Fußgänger unterwegs, es gibt um
Baden herum schon genug gesperrte Wege, man sollte es nicht übertreiben.


----------



## matou (20. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...zB der Bernstein ist ja einiges tiefer und könnte inzwischen wieder befahrbar sein...


Am letzten Sonntag gabs an der Auffahrt und am Bernstein noch reichlich Schnee ~20-30cm - nur der westliche Trail war frei - die Auffahrt nach dem Trail war ebenso Schneebedeckt - nächstes WE sollte es wieder befahrbar sein.



Eike. schrieb:


> Ich könnte eventuell eine Tour von Baden-Baden aus anbieten. Da war auch eine Hammer-Spitzkehrenabfahrt dabei. NEIN - nicht so gut wie am Mt. Stino  aber ziemlich anspruchsvoll, außerdem ein lauschiger Bachtrail mit Wasserfall und noch ein paar andere Schmankerl. Dauer ca. 4 Stunden.


Ich bin draussen - ich muss am WE noch die alte Wohnung fertig machen. Am Sonntag dreh ich sehr wahrscheinlich eine 2-3 Stündige Vormittagsrunde. Evtl. Wattkopf oder einen Kurztrip in die Pfalz (Kalmit, Hohe Loog)...



amerryl schrieb:


> Muß da sein, Samstag Mittag, bei schönem Wetter
> Da sind mit Sicherheit jede Menge Fußgänger unterwegs, es gibt um
> Baden herum schon genug gesperrte Wege, man sollte es nicht übertreiben.



*blub*
Es kommt immer darauf an wie man sich verhält und fährt - wir hatten noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2009)

Keine Angst, ich steh eh nicht so auf Rentnerslalom. Wenn zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind wird halt eine Alternativroute genommen. 
Für B-B reicht mir morgen leider doch die Zeit nicht, bzw das wird mir zu hektisch und ich hasse es mit Deadline zu fahren. Für eine Wattkopfrunde reicht es aber, kommt jemand mit?

@René: Sag mal Bescheid, am Sonntag wär ich auch dabei wenn es nicht zu früh ist (Vormittag passt schon).


----------



## rossi-v (20. März 2009)

Wattkopf, ne danke.


@harry

hast du zeit für ne größere Runde min. 40 km o.a gern auch CC

see you
rossi


----------



## Messerharry (20. März 2009)

Zeit ist relativ.
Wollte morgen zum  KTM Orange Day 2009,  nach Pforze.
Ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, außer wir fahren mit´m Rad hin essen ne Wuast und trinken ein Drink.
Bin bis 12.00 Werkstatt, danach könne mer was tun.

Sag du an wo Treffpunkt


----------



## Sägezahn (20. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich steh eh nicht so auf Rentnerslalom. Wenn zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind wird halt eine Alternativroute genommen.
> Für B-B reicht mir morgen leider doch die Zeit nicht, bzw das wird mir zu hektisch und ich hasse es mit Deadline zu fahren. Für eine Wattkopfrunde reicht es aber, kommt jemand mit?
> 
> @René: Sag mal Bescheid, am Sonntag wär ich auch dabei wenn es nicht zu früh ist (Vormittag passt schon).



Wattkopf bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (21. März 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Zeit ist relativ.
> Wollte morgen zum  KTM Orange Day 2009,  nach Pforze.
> Ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, außer wir fahren mit´m Rad hin essen ne Wuast und trinken ein Drink.
> Bin bis 12.00 Werkstatt, danach könne mer was tun.
> ...




KTM Event in Pforze - Cool
wir können gern von Dir aus hin per Rad, was Futtern & drinken  & auf dem Rückweg ne größere Schleife einbinden.

Schick mir mal ne PN von wo wir starten sinnvoller weise von Dir aus & wann. 

da gehts hin ? - http://www.ktm-roehler.de/
der verleiht sogar. 

rossi


----------



## kermit* (21. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Am Sonntag dreh ich sehr wahrscheinlich eine 2-3 Stündige Vormittagsrunde. Evtl. Wattkopf oder einen Kurztrip in die *Pfalz* (Kalmit, Hohe Loog)...



Da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Don Stefano (21. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Am Sonntag dreh ich sehr wahrscheinlich eine 2-3 Stündige Vormittagsrunde. Evtl. Wattkopf oder einen Kurztrip in die *Pfalz *(Kalmit, Hohe Loog)...


Wenn es nicht zu spät wird, bin ich dabei.

_Edith sagt: Hoppla, da hab ich doch glatt die letzte Seite übersehen. Treffpunkt 9:30 Mc-Donalds?_


----------



## matou (21. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei!





Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu spät wird, bin ich dabei.
> 
> _Edith sagt: Hoppla, da hab ich doch glatt die letzte Seite übersehen. Treffpunkt 9:30 Mc-Donalds?_



Super! 9:30 passt. Ist es dieser McDonalds?

Da ist wenigstens einer dabei der sich ein bisschen in der Pfalz auskennt - ich wär nur nach Karte gefahren 

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (21. März 2009)

Ich hätte auf den McD getippt, der in KA (Mühlburg?!) ist...


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2009)

Ich glaube er meint diesen McDo in Karlsruhe. 9:30 in Neustadt wär schon sehr früh, um die Zeit hats ja noch Frost 

Achso, wegen Wattkopf. Passt dir 11 Uhr?

*Edit
Jetzt macht er sich dünne. Ich hab grad erfahren, dass ich doch noch etwas Zeit hintenraus habe. Bis spätestens 13 Uhr Abfahrtszeit passts bei mir noch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2009)

McDonalds gibts genug. Kann sich jeder seinen eigenen aussuchen.


----------



## Sägezahn (21. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint diesen McDo in Karlsruhe. 9:30 in Neustadt wär schon sehr früh, um die Zeit hats ja noch Frost
> 
> Achso, wegen Wattkopf. Passt dir 11 Uhr?
> 
> ...



13 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?
Ich werde 10 Minuten warten.
Bis später vielleicht


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2009)

Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (21. März 2009)

Mir wär auch 9:30 in Neustadt recht. Frost? In einer halben Stunde Fahrzeit dürfte sich die Temperatur vor Ort nicht allzu viel ändern.

Stefan - *help *- welcher Mc Donalds soll es denn sein?


----------



## Don Stefano (21. März 2009)

War heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs und kann erst jetzt antworten.

Natürlich hat Eike recht. Der Treffpunkt ist hier.

Wenn wir zu dritt sind, können wir mit meinem Auto zusammen fahren. Ihr hab dann ja schon ein paar Kilometer hinter euch.


----------



## matou (21. März 2009)

Alles klar. Ich fahr mit eigenem Auto - komme aber auch erst zum McD. Wo ist denn dann der Treffpunkt in der Pfalz?

Bitte Zeitumstellung beachten 

Bis Morgen.
René

P.S. Conny - deine Trinkblase ist da - bring ich Dir morgen mit.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. März 2009)

Ich denke, wenn wir zur Kalmit und Hohen Loog wollen, sollten wir nach Maikammer fahren.

Bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Bitte Zeitumstellung beachten


Zeitumstellung???


----------



## matou (22. März 2009)

Habs auch gerade gemerkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (22. März 2009)

Bei mir wurde auch nix umgestellt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2009)

Wäre in dem Fall ja nicht schlimm gewesen, und McD hätte auch aufgehabt, also erfroren wärste nicht !!
Euch viel Spaß in der Pfalz!!


----------



## matou (22. März 2009)

Danke - war wirklich sehr spaßig! War ein schöner Quicky - optimale Dosierung - ca. 18 km und 800 hm - passt doch 

Leider ist mit der kleinen Knipse nur ein Foto etwas geworden - bei schönerem Wetter und mehr Zeit kommt die große Kamera wieder dran...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2009)

Wann ward ihr denn auf der Kalmit? War gegen eins oben zum Mittagessen und hab noch ne Mannheimer Gruppe (dem Dialekt nach) wegfahren sehen.


----------



## matou (22. März 2009)

Gegen 13:00 hatten wir schon fast die letzte Abfahrt hinter uns 

Stefan,
Danke noch mal fürs fahren und guiden 

Gruss René


----------



## black soul (22. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wann ward ihr denn auf der Kalmit? War gegen eins oben zum Mittagessen und hab noch ne Mannheimer Gruppe (dem Dialekt nach) wegfahren sehen.




waren scheinbar alle auf dem kalmit. 
wir waren auch da oben, aber erst um 14.oo. die welt ist klein


----------



## Don Stefano (22. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wann ward ihr denn auf der Kalmit? War gegen eins oben zum Mittagessen und hab noch ne Mannheimer Gruppe (dem Dialekt nach) wegfahren sehen.


Wir waren gar nicht oben auf der Kalmit sondern sind von der Loog aus direkt in den grün/weißen eingestiegen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wir waren gar nicht oben auf der Kalmit sondern sind von der Loog aus direkt in den grün/weißen eingestiegen.



Wenn Du mit René das nächste Mal in der zeitlichen Konstellation in PW fährst, wäre ich auch dabei, wenn ich es frühzeitig bei der Regierung anmelden kann.

Wir waren zu Fuß oben, sind vom letzten Parkplatz vorm großen Parkplatz den 2er hochlaufen. Da kommt man unterhalb vom Felsenmeer von hinten auf den Kalmitparkplatz und geht über Levs Treppen dann weiter zur Sendestation und dann von hinten an die Hütte. Da ist auch schon runterfahren, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Bin bisher nur einmal oben gewesen und da sind wir vornrum runtergefahren, auf dem 28er, glaub ich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> waren scheinbar alle auf dem kalmit.
> wir waren auch da oben, aber erst um 14.oo. die welt ist klein



So ein Scheiß. Du hättest mir einen Schoppen rausmachen können.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So ein Scheiß. Du hättest mir einen Schoppen rausmachen können.



Warum haben die Scheiß nicht rausgesternt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Warum haben die Scheiß nicht rausgesternt?



Ist das nicht bei *******? schei ss *e*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist das nicht bei *******? schei ss *e*



Seit der Rechtschreibreform kannst Du alles schreiben wir Du willst. Es leben die ehem. Walldorfschüler die die Leitung des Dudenverlags übernommen haben.


----------



## iTom (22. März 2009)

Die Prüfroutine greift halt nicht bei Dialekt So ne Schaiße


----------



## matou (23. März 2009)

Hey Uwe & Harry,
wie war eigentlich der KTM Day - habt Ihr ein paar gute Fotos gemacht?

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (23. März 2009)

War ganz lustig, schöne teuere Motorräder. Lecker Wurst & Steaks & Cola4free gab es.
Bilder gibt es keine.


Sonst schöne CC Tour mal was anderes, ABER auf ner Beton"rolle" hab ich mir kleine Kratzer ins rechte Standrohr gehauen. 

-> Egal nu brauch ich es nicht mehr pfleglich behandeln.
-> Das kriegt ich mit 1000er Schleifpapier wieder hin.


Du siehst die CC Touren richten den meisten Schäden an.

Am Sonntag ist mir am Hardtail noch die Specialized Sattelklemme kaputtgegangen, Materialfrass lässt sich noch einmal öffnen dann aber nicht mehr schliessen.

mfg rossi


----------



## Messerharry (23. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> War ganz lustig, schöne teuere Motorräder. Lecker Wurst & Steaks & Cola4free gab es.
> Bilder gibt es keine.



Was heist da Bilder gibt es keine
und was ist mit´m "Eisinger Loch"???

Hat deine Kamera die unergründlichen Tiefen nicht eingefangen?


----------



## matou (24. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Du siehst die CC Touren richten den meisten Schäden an.



Das hat sich bei Dir ja nun schon das zweite Mal bewahrheitet. Ist was passiert? 

Du solltest mehr mit deinem Speci fahren 

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (24. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das hat sich bei Dir ja nun schon das zweite Mal bewahrheitet. Ist was passiert?
> 
> Du solltest mehr mit deinem Speci fahren
> 
> Gruss René



Sein Nebenjob ist "Materialtester"


----------



## matou (24. März 2009)

Für Sattelklemmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (24. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Für Sattelklemmen?



Jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2009)

Zu mir hat mal einer gesagt, auf dem HT lernt man das Fahrradfahren.


----------



## iTom (25. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zu mir hat mal einer gesagt, auf dem HT lernt man das Fahrradfahren.



Das stimmt allerdings. Mit 2 km Federweg kannst Du ja über alles drüberhinweg fahren, ohne dass es ein Schamhaar beeinflusst...Mitm HT muß Du noch richtig Arbeiten


----------



## rossi-v (26. März 2009)

Die Betonaktion ist mit dem Speci passiert.

Die Sattelklemme ist am Hardtail.

Beide Räder unterlagen letzte Woche starken Verschleiss. 

Mir is nix passiert.

btw: Hab mir ne Kindshock 900er bestellt.


----------



## matou (26. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Mir is nix passiert.



Das ist die Hauptsache!

Bin mal gespannt auf deine Stütze - mittlerweile hört man ja auch nicht ganz so positive Kommentare.

Gruss René


----------



## Messerharry (27. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> mittlerweile hört man ja auch nicht ganz so positive Kommentare.



Was haste denn gehört?
Die Kindshock ist mit ihren 125 mm versenkbarkeit über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Bei denen wo sie schwer läuft ist nur der Ring zu stark angezogen

Rossi, wann kommt deine Stütze, wollemer se dann gleich einweihen?

wer - fährt - wann - wo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (27. März 2009)

Ja, das mit dem zu festen Ring war auch dabei  - ansonsten war noch von Undichtigkeiten und Problemen mit dem "Auslösemechanismus" zu lesen. Die Daten sind klasse - keine Frage.

Bei dem Sch***-Wetter werde ich am So VoMi wohl nur eine kurze Wattkopfrunde o.ä. drehen. 
Am Mi werde ich jedoch einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und die Pfalz erkunden - gemütliche Ganztagestour...


----------



## Messerharry (27. März 2009)

Undichtigkeit kommt von mangejhafter Pflege, da sie keine Dichtlippe nur so ne Art O- Ring hat.
Auslöse Probleme kommen mit gelegentlicher Schmierung auch nicht vor.
Hatte auch schon einen festhängenden Hebel, als ich´s Rad in Lenzerheide an der Talstation mit´m Feuerwehr Schlauch abgespritzt hab und und hinterher nicht geWD40´zigt hatte, war am nächsten Tag morgens der Hebel gehangen.

F- weg in R ???


----------



## matou (27. März 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> F- weg in R ???


Nö, ich wollte mal die Gegend um Neustadt unter die Lupe nehmen...eher unter FR-Aspekt. Als Alternative hätte ich noch was Serpentinen-mäßiges in der Nähe von Annweiler.


----------



## iTom (27. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> Bei dem Sch***-Wetter werde ich am So VoMi wohl nur eine kurze Wattkopfrunde o.ä. drehen.
> Am Mi werde ich jedoch einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und die Pfalz erkunden - gemütliche Ganztagestour...



Wenn meinerseits nichts dazwischen kommt, könnt ihr euch ja am So VoMi um 9 Uhr + ~5Min an der GBZ-Haltestelle blicken lassen. Spitzkehren, Rampen u. starkes Gefälle


----------



## rossi-v (27. März 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Was haste denn gehört?
> Die Kindshock ist mit ihren 125 mm versenkbarkeit über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
> Bei denen wo sie schwer läuft ist nur der Ring zu stark angezogen
> 
> ...



Ist schon da, wird ja aber ab morgen in Finale Ligure eingeweiht. 

also können WIR erst ab 18.04 einweihen, dazwischen ist noch Ostern, da bin ich auch nicht da.


----------



## andi1969 (27. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ist schon da, wird ja aber ab morgen in Finale Ligure eingeweiht.
> 
> also können WIR erst ab 18.04 einweihen, dazwischen ist noch Ostern, da bin ich auch nicht da.



*Ach stimmt ...noch viel Spass in Italia..und keine Rolle machen könnte etwas länger runter gehenam Garda.*wut:böser Andi nicht der Garda)....gut gut an der Riviera


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..und keine Rolle machen könnte etwas länger runter gehenam Garda.*



Kauf Dir mal einen Atlas. Finale ist an der Riviera.


----------



## matou (27. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ist schon da, wird ja aber ab morgen in Finale Ligure eingeweiht.
> 
> also können WIR erst ab 18.04 einweihen, dazwischen ist noch Ostern, da bin ich auch nicht da.



Wie kommts? Spontane Idee? Mach ein paar schöne Fotos und berichte mal.

Viel Spaß!

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (27. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kauf Dir mal einen Atlas. Finale ist an der Riviera.



*Ökele mal wieder was gelernt......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ökele mal wieder was gelernt......*



 ist ja massig Potential bei Dir vorhanden. 

Sonntag nachmittag bin ich vielleicht wieder am Eichelberg. Aber leider nur sehr kurz. Vermutlich zweimal hoch, die Trails wieder runter und dann wieder heim. Hab fast keine Zeit aber unbändige Lust, mal wieder zu fahren. Wenn jemand um die Uhrzeit ne Runde fährt, könnte ich für einen kurzen Talk dazukommen um mich dann wieder zu verabschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (27. März 2009)

Mit 3 Böblingern, das sind die mit denen ich mal zur Badener Höhe wollte.

War kurzfristig entschieden > sowas kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen.

see you


----------



## matou (27. März 2009)

Dacht ich mir schon   der Speci-Enduro-Club 
Schönen Gruss und lasst es euch gut gehen.


----------



## andi1969 (27. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ist ja massig Potential bei Dir vorhanden.
> 
> Sonntag nachmittag bin ich vielleicht wieder am Eichelberg. Aber leider nur sehr kurz. Vermutlich zweimal hoch, die Trails wieder runter und dann wieder heim. Hab fast keine Zeit aber unbändige Lust, mal wieder zu fahren. Wenn jemand um die Uhrzeit ne Runde fährt, könnte ich für einen kurzen Talk dazukommen um mich dann wieder zu verabschieden.



*Uhrzeit oder soll ich erfühlen ab wann* *und nicht wieder kurzfristig absagen*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Uhrzeit oder soll ich erfühlen ab wann* *und nicht wieder kurzfristig absagen*



Nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Deshalb kann ich auch nichts ausmachen. Werd einfach daheim losfahren wenn die Zeit reif ist.


----------



## iTom (28. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Deshalb kann ich auch nichts ausmachen. Werd einfach daheim losfahren wenn die Zeit reif ist.



Hat Deine Regierung auch mit Unentschlossenheit zu kämpfen wie Meine? Wenn ja, habe ich das selbe Problem.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hat Deine Regierung auch mit Unentschlossenheit zu kämpfen wie Meine? Wenn ja, habe ich das selbe Problem.



Die Regierung weniger, mehr der Schlafrythmus unserer Tochter.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. März 2009)

*Dirk & ITom*


----------



## iTom (28. März 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *Dirk & ITom*



Ja, beinhahe ist es so


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2009)

Hätt ich doch nur noch ne Männergruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hätt ich doch nur noch ne Männergruppe.



*Handheb*


----------



## wookie (28. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die Regierung weniger, mehr der Schlafrythmus unserer Tochter.





DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hätt ich doch nur noch ne Männergruppe.



also mit jungs ist es auch nicht leichter. - ich stelle mir das so vor, dass die männer lauter, brutaler, weniger-schlafend und wehleidiger sind. 

edit: morgen früh ne tour?


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2009)

*...... selig die Kinderlosen , Dein Hobby komme, wie unter der Woche so **auch am Wochenende, jederzeit und überall *


----------



## wookie (28. März 2009)

bin mal gespannt wann der erste brasilianer opa wird 
edit: mein großer ist hier auch schon im forum.


----------



## iTom (28. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hätt ich doch nur noch ne Männergruppe.



Mach doch ne IG-Männergruppe hier im Forum


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Mach doch ne IG-Männergruppe hier im Forum



... zur brasilianischen Männergruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (28. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ... zur brasilianischen Männergruppe



die prüfung des aufnahmerituals bedarf ca 9 monate wartezeit. also immer rann!!
first-_come_, first-served


----------



## Don Stefano (28. März 2009)

Das ging ja schnell!

Ich habe die 9 monatige Wartezeit bereits vor 10 Jahren hinter mich gebracht. Bin ich jetzt qualifiziert?


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2009)

*.....also im falle das jemand aus der KA Ecke fahren will ,um 14 Uhr am GBZ Parkplatz nehme ich euch freundlich in die Arme*


----------



## wookie (29. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....also im falle das jemand aus der KA Ecke fahren will ,um 14 Uhr am GBZ Parkplatz nehme ich euch freundlich in die Arme*



so ein misst, um 16 uhr gibts essen bei der schwiegermutter


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2009)

Hier solls doch um Touren gehen und nicht Männer-Selbsthilfevereine  Ich war gestern bei schönstem Föhnwetter in den Bergen unterwegs. Gut, das Fortbewegungsmittel sah etwas ungewohnt aus


----------



## matou (29. März 2009)

Schön  diese Aussicht ist doch etwas besser als von der Teufelsmühle 

Aber - stop - keine Schneebilder mehr - mir reichts! 
Ich freu mich so, dass ab Morgen schönes Wetter werden soll und am Mi auf einen ganzen Tag Pfalztrails bei (hoffentlich) strahlenden Sonnenschein 

Viel Spaß noch!

Gruss René


----------



## kletterprofi (29. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ... zur brasilianischen Männergruppe


 
kann man da noch mitglied werden. nachdem bei mir alle kinder und frau krank sind und das schon seit dem skiurlaub?  (jetzt schon bald 2 wochen)
ich weiß man sollte keinen urlaub nehmen, im geschäft kann man besser von zu hause (von der arbeit) flüchten.


----------



## wookie (30. März 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> kann man da noch mitglied werden. nachdem bei mir alle kinder und frau krank sind und das schon seit dem skiurlaub?  (jetzt schon bald 2 wochen)
> ich weiß man sollte keinen urlaub nehmen, im geschäft kann man besser von zu hause (von der arbeit) flüchten.



So teilen sich die Brasilianer immer mehr in eine Zwei-Klassengesellschaft auf.   
Ich glaube Pumuckl muss Don und Dich einladen? - oder einfach beitreten?

eigentlich gehört das zeugs in den stammtisch-fred


----------



## andi1969 (30. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> So teilen sich die Brasilianer immer mehr in eine Zwei-Klassengesellschaft auf.
> Ich glaube Pumuckl muss Don und Dich einladen? - oder einfach beitreten?
> 
> eigentlich gehört das zeugs in den stammtisch-fred



*MUAHAHA sind wir das nicht schon...

@ Kletterpro. bitte sowas im Stammtisch......*


----------



## wookie (31. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *MUAHAHA sind wir das nicht schon...*



ja, karlsruhe und bruchsal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (31. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ja, karlsruhe und bruchsal



hasta la victoria siempre 

P.S. Wir sind die Guten!


----------



## matou (2. April 2009)

Gestern hab ich mich ja alleine durch die Pfalz geschlagen 

32km und knapp 1300hm waren es und die grobe Route sah so aus...
Maikammer > Kalmit > Hohe Loog > Nollenkopf > Zigeunerfelsen > W-Burg > Kaltenbrunner Tal > Hahnenschritt/Kalmit > Maikammer

Scheee wars - trotz mangelnder Sonne - fantastische Trails - kaum jemand unterwegs - einfach traumhaft 

Wenn alle wieder vollzählig sind - d.h. Uwe aus dem Süden und Eike aus dem Schnee zurück ist - können wir gerne die erste große Tour planen bzw dann werde ich es als WE-Tour anbieten. Optimierungsvorschläge sind willkommen.

Gruss René

*Edith sagt noch:*
Ich hab mir auchmal die (echten  )S4 Stellen an der Wolfsburg "angeschaut" - ich hab den Mund nicht wieder zubekommen als ich das gesehen habe - ich hab einen riesen Respekt vor denen die es schaffen. Auf den Fotos & Video sah es irgendwie noch machbar aus - aber dafür muss ich noch sehr lange üben! Hab gerade auch gesehen, dass auf dem Video die Kamera diagonal gegalten wird - daher siehts nicht sooo steil aus...


----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2009)

Am Samstag Hometrails unsicher machen .....alles weitere im W.D.F


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auchmal die (echten  )S4 Stellen an der Wolfsburg "angeschaut" - ich hab den Mund nicht wieder zubekommen als ich das gesehen habe - ich hab einen riesen Respekt vor denen die es schaffen. Auf den Fotos & Video sah es irgendwie noch machbar aus - aber dafür muss ich noch sehr lange üben! Hab gerade auch gesehen, dass auf dem Video die Kamera diagonal gegalten wird - daher siehts nicht sooo steil aus...



Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen, dass bei Dir nicht der körperliche Verfall einsetzt, bis Du so viel geübt hast. 

Schau mal hier. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwRDKG6jb8&feature=related"]YouTube - Dave Wolfsburg[/ame] gehts.


----------



## iTom (3. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen, dass bei Dir nicht der körperliche Verfall einsetzt, bis Du so viel geübt hast.
> 
> Schau mal hier. YouTube - Dave Wolfsburg gehts.



Nicht dass ich das schaffen würde, aber hier war viel "Anlehnung" vorhanden


----------



## matou (3. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen, dass bei Dir nicht der körperliche Verfall einsetzt, bis Du so viel geübt hast.



Danke - aber genau dass ist eben meine Befürchtung


----------



## black soul (3. April 2009)

Darfst dich halt nicht so nach rechts anlehnen.......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2009)

Übungstag 8.4. im Trailwonderland. black soul und ich sind schon gebucht als Guides. War sich noch anschließen will, bitte PM wegen genauer Vereinbarung.


----------



## matou (4. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit René das nächste Mal in der zeitlichen Konstellation in PW fährst, wäre ich auch dabei, wenn ich es frühzeitig bei der Regierung anmelden kann.



Ich werde wahrscheinlich Morgen VoMi wieder eine kurze Runde in der Gegend um Maikammer fahren. Treffpunkt wäre ca. 9:30 hier am Parkplatz an der Kalmitstrasse bzw 9:00 am Mc Donalds in Mühlburg. Gegen 13:00 will ich wieder zu Hause sein.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (4. April 2009)

hat jemand lust auf ein sponti? mahlberg bernstein oder so?


----------



## Phil88 (4. April 2009)

ahh neeein 
ich war heute beim mahlberg, bin um 14 uhr losgefahren in ettlingen. bin über völkersbach hoch zum mahlberg, der mahlberg selbst war aber noch unbefahrbar auf der westseite, bäume und tannen quer und so, hab dann die auffahrt abgerbochen und bin nen trail wieder runter. war so gegen 15:20 am mahlberg, sind uns vllt sogar in der einen kurve über wen weg gefahrn falls du auch dort warst...
bin dann über bernbach nach herrenalb runter und graf rhena weg wieder nach ettlingen


----------



## kermit* (4. April 2009)

Kleine Warnung: 
Ab Hahnenfalzhütte liegt noch immer Schnee, sogar zu viel zum Fahren. Wollte gestern dann den Bru***weg runter fahren, aber da lagen noch teilweise ca. 20 cm Sulzschnee...


----------



## wookie (4. April 2009)

schade, hätt ich mich wohl früher melden sollen.
ich war doch nciht auf dem mahlberg sondern auf der suche nach ein paar neuen trails hinter der schwanner-warte. hab zwar trails gefunden, jedoch nichts spektakuläres.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. April 2009)

War heute früh mal auf der Hohen Loog und dem Kalmit. War das 1.x dort, ist ja wirklich traumhaft , Trails ohne Ende!!!!! 24km und 900Hm sind schon knackig!!


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> War heute früh mal auf der Hohen Loog und dem Kalmit. War das 1.x dort, ist ja wirklich traumhaft , Trails ohne Ende!!!!!



Sach ich doch die ganze Zeit aber mir glaubt ja niemand  Ich geh sogar soweit, dass mir die Neustädter Gegend besser gefällt als das gelobte Trailwonderland. Das ist zwar auch mal ganz nett aber ich fahr doch lieber mehr als 20m am Stück bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. April 2009)

Ist das jetzt ein neuer Trend? 
Wie angekündigt waren Conny und ich heute auch in der Hardt unterwegs.

Maikammer > Kalmit > Hohe Loog > Armbanduhren-Trail (hieß der so?) > Nollenkopf > Hohe Loog > Grün-weiß nach Maikammer zurück.

22km, 900hm - passt scho 

Nachdem ich in der Pfalz auch ein paar Trails über S1/2 kenne gefällts mir auch - die Landschaft/Vegetation/Bodenverhältnisse sind irgendwie super - teilweise kommt man sich vor wie am Mittelmehr 

So, nun Bilder - ist die Passage vom Mittwoch - nur diesmal mit Fahrer auf dem Bild...


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2009)

Die Stelle kommt mir so bekannt vor. Sind wir da nicht letzten Herbst mit Dave und Stefan rumgefahren Conny?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. April 2009)

Hmmm,

wenn ich die Bilder so sehe muss ich mich doch noch was Langhubigem umschauen. Da reicht meine Fahrtechnik dann leider nicht aus, um das mit 10cm vorne an meinem Helius zu machen.
Mal im Bike-Markt schauen


----------



## matou (5. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Stelle kommt mir so bekannt vor. Sind wir da nicht letzten Herbst mit Dave und Stefan rumgefahren Conny?



Ich heiß zwar nicht Conny...aber für Ihn schien es neu zu sein


----------



## kermit* (5. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Stelle kommt mir so bekannt vor. Sind wir da nicht letzten Herbst mit Dave und Stefan rumgefahren Conny?



Nein, die Stelle bin ich vorher noch nicht gefahren. Ist ne schöne Treppe, nur leider ist der Weg dahin etwas .... mühselig...


----------



## Grosser1609 (6. April 2009)

Irgendwie war gestetrn halb KA und PF an der Hardt unterwegs  

Unsere Route:
 Maikammer > Kalmit > Klausental > Hohe Loog > Armbanduhren-Trail (der heißt so!) > Zigeunerfelsen > Hambacher Schloß > Hohe Loog > Blaupunkt ins Klausental > nach Maikammer zurück.

Der erste Pfalz-Trip dieses Jahr war wieder 

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Nein, die Stelle bin ich vorher noch nicht gefahren.


Sieht mir auf den Bilder auch so aus wie der Weg vom Nollenkopf Richtung Hohe Loog. Den sind wir definitiv zusammen gefahren, nachdem wir am Nollenkopf kurz in der Sonne Rast gemacht hatten.



Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Maikammer > Kalmit > Klausental > Hohe Loog > Armbanduhren-Trail (der heißt so!) > Zigeunerfelsen > Hambacher Schloß > Hohe Loog > Blaupunkt ins Klausental > nach Maikammer zurück.


Seid ihr vom Klausental in der Ebene nach Maikammer zurück oder noch mal den blauen Punkt wieder hoch auf die Kalmit?


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Genau der ist es! Dann ist unser Conny etwas vergesslich oder nach dem Winter im Trailrausch erblindet 

Ist ein sehr idyllisches Plätzchen!


----------



## Grosser1609 (6. April 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Seid ihr vom Klausental in der Ebene nach Maikammer zurück oder noch mal den blauen Punkt wieder hoch auf die Kalmit?



Nein, wir sind unten rum. Wir sind im Klausental am Bach entlang zur Hütte, dort Einkehr, und dann sind es ja eh´nur noch rd. 1Km zum Parkplatz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2009)

!!!  HILFE  !!!

Ich suche kurzfristig für Mittwoch noch eine Tourenbegleitung. Nachdem sich für mich Trailwonderland zerschlagen hat, würde ich bei fast jeder Tour mitfahren (wenn sie meinem Anspruch entspricht, bitte keine CC-Runde).

Ist irgend ein Student hier, der evtl. Interesse und Zeit hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (6. April 2009)

hier, ich, student mit semesterferien 

was deinem anspruch entspricht weiß ich nich 
ich bin jedenfalls anfänger, hab dieses jahr erst angefangen. also so plus minus 50km sind kein problem, höhenmeter sind so 600 maximal drin im moment. und davon fahren tu ich dir auch mit sicherheit nicht, eher du mir.

kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du lust hast. komme aus ettlingen, auto hab ich leider keines am mittwoch.


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> !!!  HILFE  !!!
> 
> .... würde ich bei fast jeder Tour mitfahren (wenn sie meinem Anspruch entspricht, bitte keine CC-Runde).



......och Schade und ich wär mit Dir gefahrenalso echt Dirk


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> hier, ich, student mit semesterferien
> 
> was deinem anspruch entspricht weiß ich nich
> ich bin jedenfalls anfänger, hab dieses jahr erst angefangen. also so plus minus 50km sind kein problem, höhenmeter sind so 600 maximal drin im moment. und davon fahren tu ich dir auch mit sicherheit nicht, eher du mir.
> ...



Hallo Phil88,
ich fahre morgen im PW. Aber danke für Dein Angebot.
Gruss Dirk.


----------



## matou (9. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ist eigentlich jemand über Ostern (Sa/So) frei für eine Vormittags-Trail-Tour? Hätte Lust auf einen Abstecher in den PW o.ä.

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (9. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist eigentlich jemand über Ostern (Sa/So) frei für eine Vormittags-Trail-Tour? Hätte Lust auf einen Abstecher in den PW o.ä.
> 
> Gruss René



Sonntagmorgen ~2h Eichelberg/Michaelsberg?


----------



## matou (9. April 2009)

Naja, ein paar 100 hm möchte ich schon am Stück haben - ich hatte schon an den PW oder NoSchwaWa gedacht...


----------



## Sägezahn (10. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist eigentlich jemand über Ostern (Sa/So) frei für eine Vormittags-Trail-Tour? Hätte Lust auf einen Abstecher in den PW o.ä.
> 
> Gruss René



Hier!
Früher Beginn wäre mir recht, so daß wir nicht allzu spät wieder in Karlsruhe wären

Grüße


----------



## Messerharry (10. April 2009)

Heute jemand was vor???
Muß heute fahren, rest der Woche ist Moped dreckeln angesagt!


----------



## matou (10. April 2009)

Hi Harry,
sorry - bei mir klappt leider nur So und Mo.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man den BM schon wieder antesten kann?

Michael,
du warst doch gestern am Käpple unterwegs - konntest du einen Blick Richtung Teufelsmühle bzw auf evtl vorhandenen Schnee werfen?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hi Harry,
> sorry - bei mir klappt leider nur So und Mo.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man den BM schon wieder antesten kann?
> ...



*Teufelm. ist soweit ich heut gesehen hab Schneefrei.....bzw BM scheint fahrbar zu sein.*


----------



## wookie (11. April 2009)

heute spontane tour?


----------



## matou (11. April 2009)

Sägezahn schrieb:


> Hier!
> Früher Beginn wäre mir recht, so daß wir nicht allzu spät wieder in Karlsruhe wären
> 
> Grüße



VoMi wird bei mir doch nix - werde wohl erst gegen Abend mal zum BM schauen - je nachdem wann wir wieder zurück sind.

Gruss René


----------



## mw1774 (14. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Michael,
> du warst doch gestern am Käpple unterwegs - konntest du einen Blick Richtung Teufelsmühle bzw auf evtl vorhandenen Schnee werfen?
> 
> Gruss René



donnerstag: bernstein, käppele - schneefrei

freitag: teufelsmühle - einige schiebepassagen zwischen hahnenfalz- und langmartskopfhütte, noch mehr schiebereien zwischen kreuzlehütte und grünhutte, da liegt noch teilweise ein halber meter schnee!

montag: bernstein - schneefrei
dienstag: waldbronn - schneefrei


----------



## matou (14. April 2009)

Danke - ich weiß schon Bescheid 

So: BM - Start Rißwasen - schneefrei
Mo: BM/Hahnenfalzhütte/etc - Start Skiheim - schneefrei

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (14. April 2009)

Danke für die Infos!

Da könnte man fast einen sticky thread aufmachen wie der zur Lage der umgestürzten Bäume.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (14. April 2009)

Wattkopf und Umgebung wieder schneebedeckt (Wildkirsche)


----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2009)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Wattkopf und Umgebung wieder schneebedeckt (Wildkirsche)



......*immer diese Kokser........*


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> also können WIR erst ab 18.04 einweihen, dazwischen ist noch Ostern, da bin ich auch nicht da.




So, der 18.04. rückt näher - wie siehts denn mit einer lokalen Einweihung aus? 

Wer hat *an diesem WE* (bevorzugt Sa NaMi) Lust auf eine *Pfalztour*?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wer hat *an diesem WE* (bevorzugt Sa NaMi) Lust auf eine *Pfalztour*?



Hier ich, hallo *streckwinkwedel*


----------



## kermit* (15. April 2009)

Vormittags ist doch aber noch geschickter vom Wanderer-Aufkommen, oder?!

Auch so wär mir vormittags lieber...


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

VoMi wär mir normal auch lieber - das blöde ist - ich muss VoMi noch unsere Dunstabzugshaube anbauen. Wenn ich das bis Fr noch schaffe wärs aber kein Thema. Schauen wir mal wer sich noch meldet.

Gruss René

P.S. da fährt man einmal zum Wattkopf und fährt sich gleich nen Platten ein. Das hat man nun davon von diesem blöden Hügel


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> P.S. da fährt man einmal zum Wattkopf und fährt sich gleich nen Platten ein. Das hat man nun davon von diesem blöden Hügel



Würdest Du mal gescheite Reifen fahren.


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

Der BB ist nur noch vorübergehend am HR. Der ADvantage den ich hinten aufziehen wollte ist zu fett für den Hinterbau. Vorne fahre ich schon sehr zufrieden den Minion


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Der BB ist nur noch vorübergehend am HR. Der ADvantage den ich hinten aufziehen wollte ist zu fett für den Hinterbau. Vorne fahre ich schon sehr zufrieden den Minion



Wie breit ist Dein Advantage im Vergleich zum 2,5er Minion oder Highroller?

Der Betty ist meines Wissens auch nicht schmäler wie die beiden genannten.


----------



## rossi-v (15. April 2009)

Sooo, Grüsse in die Runde, ich bin wieder im Ländle.

Am Sa. wäre ich bestimmt dabei, muss nur das Rad noch pflegen. Knarrt mittlerweile, hat ja auch gelitten.

see you

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie breit ist Dein Advantage im Vergleich zum 2,5er Minion oder Highroller?
> 
> Der Betty ist meines Wissens auch nicht schmäler wie die beiden genannten.



Die Breite der Beiden ist ähnlich - der ADvantage ist aber wesentlich höher als der BB.
BB ca. 55mm
ADvantage ca. 59mm



rossi-v schrieb:


> Sooo, Grüsse in die Runde, ich bin wieder im Ländle.
> 
> Am Sa. wäre ich bestimmt dabei, muss nur das Rad noch pflegen. Knarrt mittlerweile, hat ja auch gelitten.
> 
> ...


Servus 
Was wäre Dir denn lieber - Vormittags (ca. 9:00) oder Nachmittags (ca. 13/14:00)?

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (15. April 2009)

Zw 1030 bis open end ist okay

900 wäre arg früh.


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

Ok, dann schau ich mal das ich es auch schaffe.

Conny,
wäre 10:30 Start in Maikammer für Dich auch ok?

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (16. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ok, dann schau ich mal das ich es auch schaffe.
> 
> Conny,
> wäre 10:30 Start in Maikammer für Dich auch ok?
> ...


Passt!


----------



## matou (16. April 2009)

Gut, dann pinnen wir es fest...

Sa - 10:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz an der Kalmitstrasse.

Alternativer Treffpunkt, McDonalds in Mühlburg und gemeinsame Fahrt nach Maikammer, wer will sich wo treffen?

Bis dann...

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (16. April 2009)

Ich komm dann zum McDo oder direkt zu dir, liegt ja eh auf dem Weg. 9:50 müsste passen oder?


----------



## rossi-v (16. April 2009)

1030 in Maikammer

Was ist denn geplant über 1.000 hm & 30 km?

see you


----------



## Eike. (16. April 2009)

Schaun mer mal dann sehn mer scho.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal dann sehn mer scho.



Sag ihm, dass es nicht nur bergauf geht. Er muss auch irgendwie runter kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (16. April 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> 1030 in Maikammer
> 
> Was ist denn geplant über 1.000 hm & 30 km?
> 
> see you



Ich denke es wird knapp darüber liegen, ~1200hm & ~33km.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> BB ca. 55mm
> ADvantage ca. 59mm



Falls Du den Advantage loswerden willst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## matou (17. April 2009)

Ich hab ihn jetzt mal zum Testen auf das VR gezogen - kommt aber sicher wieder runter wenn die neue Lieferung da ist.
Ich meld mich.

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. April 2009)

Der Reifen ist eher ein "Roller", oder? 1ply?


----------



## matou (17. April 2009)

Roller? Er rollt gut, ja. Hat zu den Seiten hin ein schön abgerundetes Profil - nicht so kantig wie der Minion. Ist 1ply, 907 Gramm 

Am WE scheint es ja noch ein wenig freucht zu bleiben - ich bin gespannt wie er sich am VR schlägt.

*
Edith sagt:*

Das Wetter sieht für Morgen echt nicht gut aus...






...wir können noch bis heute Abend warten und mal schauen wie sich die Vorhersage entwickelt. Alternativ wäre eine Wildbader Trailrunde möglich - dort wird zumindest kein Regen angesagt.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2009)

Auf Sonntag auszuweichen ist keine Option? Da ist die Vorhersage ja allgemein besser und nicht ganz so frostig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (17. April 2009)

Das Problem ist - am So hab ich keine Zeit und Conny ist auch nicht da...

Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen - selbst wenn das Wetter nur wie heute ist - hätte ich kein Problem damit...


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2009)

Solang es nicht richtig regnet passts scho. Aber der Regen hat auch was gutes, im Schwarzwald schwämmt es grad die Schneereste weg  Die Badener Höhe müsste eigentlich schon frei sein.


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2009)

Ach du Schande:



> Amtliche WARNUNG vor DAUERREGEN
> für Stadtkreis NeustadtWeinstraße
> 
> gültig von: Freitag, 17.04.2009 17:29 Uhr
> ...



Unabgängig davon ob es morgen nun klappt oder nicht will ich Sonntag oder Montag NaMi-Abend (je nach Wetter) mal wieder Bernstein und Mahlberg meine Aufwartung machen.


----------



## matou (17. April 2009)

Also auf der Webcam von Neustadt war vorhin (und jetzt) blauer Himmel zu sehen - laut Wettervorhersage sollte es dort eigentlich regnen.

Ich würde sagen, wenn es Morgen früh nicht gerade schüttet bzw in der Nacht Unwetter gegeben hat - bleibt es bei 10:30 Uhr in Maikammer auf dem oben genannten Parkplatz.

Conny, kommst du direkt nach Maikammer?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2009)

Seh ich auch so. Wenn es morgen früh nicht regnet bin ich um 9:50 bei dir. Schickst du mir bitte eine PN mit deiner Adresse? Ich glaube zwar, dass ich es finde aber ein Blick auf die Karte schadet trotzdem nicht


----------



## kermit* (17. April 2009)

Sorry, ich bin raus.
Dafür, dass es eine Schlammschlacht wird, ist mir die Anfahrt von meinem Berg einfach zu weit... werde wohl eher eine kleine Runde hier in der Gegend drehen.

Falls ihr geht, wünsch ich euch happy trails!


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2009)

Schade, heute hatten die Wetterfrösch recht - es regnet  Ich bin raus


----------



## matou (18. April 2009)

Ebenfalls raus.
Ich werde morgen VoMi noch einen Anlauf machen - Abfahrt in KA aber schon gegen 8:00 und nur eine 2-3h Runde...


----------



## rossi-v (18. April 2009)

Hmm, es regnet ....

schade


----------



## matou (18. April 2009)

Dann kannst du ja dein Rad ein wenig warten 
Ich werde meins nacher mal Grundreinigen - hats dringend nötig.

Wie siehts bei Dir Morgen VoMi aus - 8:00 Abfahrt in KA ist auch noch verhandelbar 

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. April 2009)

Das ist mir zu früh. Ich werde dann am Nachmittag von Bad Herrenalb aus den Bernstein und Mahlberg in Angriff nehmen. Abfahrt wird so zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr in BH Bahnhof sein, die Tour hat 25km/650hm und dauert gemütlich mit Pausen etwa 3h. Ideal für alle die die Herrenalber Gegend noch nicht kennen


----------



## Cambria (18. April 2009)

Ich würde mich da gerne anschließen von Karlsruhe aus. Mal was neues sehen  Wie kommst du denn nach Herrenalb?


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2009)

Cambria schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da gerne anschließen von Karlsruhe aus. Mal was neues sehen  Wie kommst du denn nach Herrenalb?



Üblicherweise (falls nicht jemand mit einem großen Auto _zufällig_ in die gleiche Richtung fährt) mit der S-Bahn. Die S1 fährt um 14:57 am Hauptbahnhof ab und ist um 15:35 in BH. Für Studenten mit dem Studiticket kostenlos, die Rückfahrt ab 19:04 sowieso mit dem Studentenausweis und der KVV Bestätigung.


----------



## Cambria (18. April 2009)

Hört sich gut an, dann komm ich morgen um kurz vor 3 an den Bahnhof. Man wird sich ja bestimmt gut erkennen


----------



## Phil88 (18. April 2009)

schade, morgen kann ich nicht, aber wenn du die runde nächste woche nochmal fährst wäre ich auf jeden fall dabei! bin auch student, also zeitlich eigentlich relativ felxibel 

und wenn du mich nicht dermasen zerlegst auf den 25km dann können wir auch gerne noch den graf rhena weg nach ettlingen runter fahren. der is zwar hinter marxzell richtung fischweier noch ein stück gesperrt, aber habe letzten dienstag als ich von der teufelsmühle wieder heimgefahren bin ne "umleitung" gefunden.

kannst ja mal ne pn schreiben wegen nächster woche, dann gibts kein chaos hier wegen morgen...


----------



## rossi-v (18. April 2009)

Hej,

@matou
morgen 800 Abfahrt ist zu früh 930 wäre besser, aber es hat eh den ganzen Tag geregnet. Das wird wohl ne Schlammschlacht.

Sag ob du fahren willst, ich glaube aber das wird nix bei dem Dreckswetter.

@eike
Vll. bin ich dabei, ich poste morgen nochmal.
Die Zeit schmeckt jedenfalls.

rossi


----------



## matou (18. April 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> @matou
> morgen 800 Abfahrt ist zu früh 930 wäre besser, aber es hat eh den ganzen Tag geregnet. Das wird wohl ne Schlammschlacht.
> ...



Nass wirds überall sein - ich denke aber der Boden in der Pfalz ist da etwas unproblematischer. 930 können wir gerne machen  - Treffpunkt, McDonalds in Mühlburg

oder 1000 Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz an der Kalmitstrasse.

Meld Dich nochmal kurzfristig ob du mitkommst und wo wir uns treffen wollen - damit ich weiß ob ich warte...ansonsten hat die Saison ja erst angefangen 

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (18. April 2009)

Okay 1000 am Kalmitparkplatz, willst du fahren wenn es morgen früh so schüttet wie heute?

Ich schaue morgen früh eh nochmal rein.

see you


----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2009)

Draußen siehts gut aus, hoffentlich bleibts so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. April 2009)

Das Wetter sieht richtig gut aus! Absolutes Kontrastprogramm zu Gestern.

Bis nacher


----------



## Don Stefano (19. April 2009)

Ich würd gerne ab Mc-Donalds mitfahren. Wann willst du zurück sein?


----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2009)

Bis 1000 in Maikammer


@don
Bei mir passt leider nur 1 Rad ins Auto.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. April 2009)

Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass ich doch zum Gemüsehändler muss, weil meine Schoner beim Zimbo im Auto liegen.


----------



## matou (19. April 2009)

Soll ich Dich auch ohne Schoner mitnehmen?

Gruss René


----------



## Nerd (19. April 2009)

Guten Morgen die Herren 
Eine gemütlich Tour um BH scheint machbar, bin dabei!

@Eike: Ich fahr mit dem Auto - soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. April 2009)

Super dass du dabei bist  Die Einladung nehme ich gerne an. Kommst du bei mir vorbei oder sollen wir uns wo anders treffen? Wir sollten um 14:55 abfahren damit wir etwa gleich mit der S-Bahn in BH ankommen

@Cambria
Wir treffen uns dann in Bad Herrenalb am Bahnhof. Falls wir noch nicht da sind (auf der Strecke kann einen ein Sonntagsfahrer ziemlich aufhalten) warte einfach am Bahnsteig.


----------



## Nerd (19. April 2009)

Ich hol dich ab, parke dann direkt vorm Haus. 
Bis später!


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2009)

Klasse, ich schau, dass ich schon draußen warte dann können wir direkt einladen und durchstarten.


----------



## rossi-v (19. April 2009)

Schöne Pfalztour auf & um den Kalmit war's, bei herrlichem Wetter.


----------



## matou (19. April 2009)

Ja! War eine sehr schöne Tour - das Wetter hatte es absolut gut mit uns gemeint -  26 km und 1050hm waren es am Ende.

Ich finde es immer wieder super wie schnell der sandige Boden abtrocknet


----------



## Don Stefano (19. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich auch ohne Schoner mitnehmen?


Huups, ich hatte nicht mehr damit gerechnet, dass ihr Platz für mich habt. Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet!

Sorry, ich bin dann mit dem eigenen Auto meine Schoner beim Gemüsehändler abholen gefahren.


----------



## iTom (19. April 2009)

Lauter PW-Fetischisten


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2009)

Bernstein und Mahlberg waren auch mal wieder sehr nett. Der Bernstein-Feuerstellentrail ist ja überraschend anspruchsvoll, da hab ich noch viel Potential.


----------



## kermit* (19. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bernstein und Mahlberg waren auch mal wieder sehr nett. Der Bernstein-Feuerstellentrail ist ja überraschend anspruchsvoll, da hab ich noch viel Potential.


Ja, ist ein spaßiger, aber leider viel zu kurzer Weg. V.a. die Rechtskurve mit Stufe ist lecker


----------



## Nerd (19. April 2009)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht. 
War leider eine etwas kostspielige Tour - beim einen Abstieg hab ich mein Handy geschrottet 
Davon abgesehen können wir das gerne bald nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. April 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein spaßiger, aber leider viel zu kurzer Weg. V.a. die Rechtskurve mit Stufe ist lecker



Ja, absolut...



...da ist mal wieder eine Trainings-Session fällig


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2009)

Am Besame light hab ich ein paar Bilder gemacht.



 

 

 



Den kleinen Sprung hab ich mich endlich mal getraut dafür hab ich an der ersten Treppen verweigert obwohl ich die glaub ich früher schon gefahren bin. Naja die Saison ist ja noch jung.

@Nerd
Dumme Sache mit dem Handy. Ich hab irgendwie auch ständig gedacht wenn es mich auf die linke Seite legt isses hin. Also in Zukunft wieder in den Rucksack mit dem Ding.


----------



## Cambria (19. April 2009)

Ja, schön wars wirklich, aber an meinem Gesichtsausdruck fürs Photo muss ich wohl noch arbeiten  (von den Trailkünsten mal abgesehen )


----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2009)

-off topic...: Wer von euch ist den Euch ist den schon den Westweg gefahren? Ich bin nämlich grad nebenher ziemlich am Planen für dieses Jahr und meine Erfahrung ist noch nciht ganz so groß im planen von so etwas. Mit Hotelreserviereungen etc.pp kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut aus.

__________________


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2009)

Komplett sind den bisher wookie und pumuckl gefahren.


----------



## matou (22. April 2009)

Was meint Ihr ob wir am Sonntag einen Run auf die Badener Höhe wagen können? 

Auf Grund von konditionellen Defiziten würde ich bei der Erstbefahrung 2009 den Latschigfelsen weglassen.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2009)

Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen. Wenn man sich die Bilder vom Langlaufzentrum Herrenwies anschaut müsste die Badener Höhe eigentlich schneefrei sein.


----------



## matou (22. April 2009)

Ja eben - selbst bei Sand liegt kaum noch Schnee - muss man einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich bin im Moment so absolut Lustlos gegenüber den Touren hier im Umkreis - ich will mal wieder was anderes sehen!

Du hast also Lust und Zeit so wie ich Dich gerade verstanden habe?


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2009)

Jupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (22. April 2009)

wieviele höhenmeter gibt denn das ungefähr? und wie siehts mit trails aus? komm ich da als anfänger ohne hals und bein bruch durch?  eike weis ja so ungefähr was ich fahr und wo es aufhört 
und wie kommt ihr hin?

weiß noch nicht hundert prozentig ob ich zeit habe am sonntag, aber ich melde mich am freitag dann auf jeden fall nochmal hier


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2009)

Es sind etwa 800hm und die Trails sind schon recht anspruchsvoll aber ich denke du kommst im großen und ganzen schon runter, ein paar Stücke wirst du wahrscheinlich schieben müssen.


----------



## wookie (23. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> -off topic...: Wer von euch ist den Euch ist den schon den Westweg gefahren? Ich bin nämlich grad nebenher ziemlich am Planen für dieses Jahr und meine Erfahrung ist noch nciht ganz so groß im planen von so etwas. Mit Hotelreserviereungen etc.pp kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut aus.
> 
> __________________




es gibt auch ein paar threats dazu, hier einer für den nächsten tripp (?):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367178


----------



## kermit* (23. April 2009)

Geht am Samstag auch was (kleines) in der Gegend?
Am So gehts bei mir nicht (München)...


----------



## rossi-v (23. April 2009)

Fahrt Ihr von unten (Forbach) aus?

rossi


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2009)

Von wo den sonst? Oben starten und nach dem Trail wieder hochstrampeln ist ja doof. Gut wenn mich jemand shutteln will ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (23. April 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Geht am Samstag auch was (kleines) in der Gegend?
> Am So gehts bei mir nicht (München)...


Schade, ich dachte es klappt am So bei Dir. Am Sa bin ich leider fast den ganzen Tag in Hockenheim.

Wie oft und wie lange bist du denn noch in München?

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (23. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte es klappt am So bei Dir. Am Sa bin ich leider fast den ganzen Tag in Hockenheim.
> 
> Wie oft und wie lange bist du denn noch in München?
> 
> Gruss René



Komm nächsten Mi schon wieder. Das wars dann auch erstmal.


----------



## Osama bin biken (23. April 2009)

Badner höhe ist fahrbar - war ostern schon oben.


----------



## matou (24. April 2009)

Danke - wurde auch Zeit 

Wann wollen wir denn am So in Forbach starten - ich wär stark für 10:00 Uhr am Forbacher Bahnhof.
Wer ist denn alles dabei? 
Eike
Uwe
?
?



Eike. schrieb:


> Am Besame light hab ich ein paar Bilder gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was mir gerade noch einfällt...bin am Mi da oben etwas gefahren.
Sagt mal - ihr macht mir Spaß. Ihr seid zu dritt auf dem Bernstein gewesen und habt nichtmal den Baumstamm auf dem ersten Teil (der "alte" Trail) zur Seite geräumt? 



kermit* schrieb:


> Komm nächsten Mi schon wieder. Das wars dann auch erstmal.



Sehr schön - ich hoffe das Wetter passt - dann gibts wieder mal FRFR 
P.S. 20er ist toll - kann ich Dir trotz Bastel-Arie nur empfehlen


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

Da waren wir doch gar net sondern auf dem Neuen  (Namensvorschlag: Bernstein I und II)
Für den "Baumstamm" (das ist schon mehr ein kleiner Baum) bräuchte man aber sowieso eine Säge wenn es der ist den ich jetzt in Erinnerung hab.

10 Uhr, da isses noch so kalt aber na gut  Falls jemand mit dem Zug anreisen will passt das auch gut, der kommt um 9:57 an (S41 Abfahrt Ka HBF 9:17)
Osama hat vorhin am Telefon auch Interesse bekundet und kann morgen Abend aktuellste Informationen über die Streckenbeschaffenheit liefern 
@Benny: Ich komm morgen nicht mit. Nicht weil es zu früh wäre sondern weil ich bis nächste Woche noch zu viel zu tun habe und nach einer Tour von dem Kaliber geht bei mir erfahrungsgemäß nichts geistig anspruchsvolles mehr zusammen.


----------



## matou (24. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da waren wir doch gar net sondern auf dem Neuen  (Namensvorschlag: Bernstein I und II)
> Für den "Baumstamm" (das ist schon mehr ein kleiner Baum) bräuchte man aber sowieso eine Säge wenn es der ist den ich jetzt in Erinnerung hab.


Der Neue ist doch garnicht so lang - was habt ihr so lange gemacht 
Zu Dritt sollte man es aber schaffen - als wir es das letzte Mal probiert hatten waren wir nur zu zweit und es lagen ein paar Kilo Schnee drauf...




Eike. schrieb:


> 10 Uhr, da isses noch so kalt aber na gut  Falls jemand mit dem Zug anreisen will passt das auch gut, der kommt um 9:57 an (S41 Abfahrt Ka HBF 9:17)
> Osama hat vorhin am Telefon auch Interesse bekundet und kann morgen Abend aktuellste Informationen über die Streckenbeschaffenheit liefern



Der Vorteil von "10" sehe ich einfach darin, dass wir den meisten Spaziergängern aus dem Weg gehen und man nach der Tour noch etwas vom Tag hat.

Im Sommer können wir ja eine Acht um Badener Höhe und die Hornisgrinde fahren. Als GTR-vorbereitung sozusagen


----------



## lokko (24. April 2009)

Hallo,
echt toll das hier ein paar aus Kalrsruhe biken 
Ich studiere zur Zeit in Kalrsruhe und habe jetzt diesen Sommer mein Fahrrad auch mit nach KA genommen, habs erst seit letztem Sommer, aber fahre immer alleine 
Bis jetzt bin ich paar mal von KA aus nach Bad Herrenalb und Dobel gefahren, sonst Pfälzerwald.. kann mich aber garnicht einschätzen weil vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen.
Würde mal gerne bei euch mitfahren, am besten wenn nicht gleich brutale abfahrten kommen 
Kenne mich aber hier sogut wie garnicht aus.. 
Fahrt ihr nur am Wochenende oder auch mal unter der Woche ?
Lg 
lokko


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

Hy Lokko

Unter der Woche sind wir meistens um Ettlingen rum, vor allem am Wattkopf unterwegs. Das kann man von Karlsruhe aus halt am schnellsten und einfachsten erreichen. Jetzt wo es abends wieder lang genug hell ist fahr ich aber auch hin und wieder mit der S-Bahn nach Bad Herrenalb oder in den Pfälzer Wald (das Studententicket gilt bis Maikammer, kurz vor Neustadt).
Am Wochenende sind dann die größeren Touren im Schwarzwald oder Pfälzerwald. In den letzten Wochen hat es sich eingebürgert, dass kleine Touren unter der Woche in diesem Thread verabredet werden und die Wochenendtouren wie in den letzten Jahren hier. Du bist jederzeit herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen. Ob das was wir so veranstalten was für dich ist kannst du wohl am besten bei einer Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf rausfinden, es kann ja absolut sein, dass wir dir zu langsam sind (zu schnell gibts bei uns eigentlich nicht ) oder der technische Anspruch (noch) zu hoch ist. Du kannst dir auch mal die Fotoalben anschauen, da sind viele Bilder von unseren Touren drin.

Ich will heute oder morgen abend wieder an den Wattkopf, wenn du Zeit hast sag einfach Bescheid. Ich hab eine Karte der üblichen Treffpunkte erstellt.


----------



## lokko (24. April 2009)

Hallo Eike,
was ist bei dir "abends" ? 
Heute ginge bei mir, war gestern mal am Wattkopfweg  Aber wusste nicht dass der Wattkopf so interessant ist :>

Lg
lokko


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

In etwa alles zwischen Mittag und 18 Uhr damit es sich noch lohnt. Ich muss nochmal in die Stadt aber ab etwa 17 Uhr bin ich startklar.
Lass dich von dem Buckelchen nicht täuschen da gibt es einige interessante Wege und natürlich den _berüchtigten_  Strommasten-Downhill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokko (24. April 2009)

Hehe ok, dann gehe ich mal noch schnell paar sachen einkaufen 
Von wo aus startest du dann ?


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

In der Südstadt, genauer hier je nachdem was für dich praktischer ist können wir uns aber auch wo anders treffen, such dir was aus. Bis später


----------



## lokko (24. April 2009)

Hm also mir würde der Bahnhof passen, ob bei den Strabas oder hinten ist eigentlich egal, sag nur eine Uhrzeit damit ich weiß wann ich los muss *g* komme von der Oststadt 
bina
lokko


----------



## iTom (24. April 2009)

lokko schrieb:


> Hallo Eike,
> was ist bei dir "*abends*" ?
> Heute ginge bei mir, war gestern mal am Wattkopfweg  Aber wusste nicht dass der Wattkopf so interessant ist :>
> 
> ...






Eike. schrieb:


> In etwa alles zwischen *Mittag* und 18 Uhr damit es sich noch lohnt. Ich muss nochmal in die Stadt aber ab etwa 17 Uhr bin ich startklar.
> Lass dich von dem Buckelchen nicht täuschen da gibt es einige interessante Wege und natürlich den _berüchtigten_  Strommasten-Downhill.




Studentenpack; leidest wohl unter Realitätsverlust


----------



## Cambria (24. April 2009)

Der berühmte Strommasten Downhill ist übrigens total mit Ästen/kleinen Bäumen zu. Habs nur im vorbeifahren gesehen, aber da hat sich jeamdn richtig Mühe gemacht


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

Cambria schrieb:


> Der berühmte Strommasten Downhill ist übrigens total mit Ästen/kleinen Bäumen zu. Habs nur im vorbeifahren gesehen, aber da hat sich jeamdn richtig Mühe gemacht



Ach was schon wieder? Am Dienstag war er noch frei, die Abstände werden ja immer kürzer. Macht das jetzt einer in Vollzeit? Naja da müssen wir halt mal wieder aufräumen.

@lokko
17:30 am Haptbahnhof bei den S-Bahngleisen ok?


----------



## lokko (24. April 2009)

ok, hab ein grünes cube und nen roten helm (ich weiß schlimme farbkombination  )


----------



## Phil88 (24. April 2009)

also sonntag wird leider nix bei mir, aber macht ihr ja bestimmt mal wieder


----------



## lokko (24. April 2009)

hehe, also das nächste mal muss echt jemand mit.. hab mich zuerst in ettlingen verfahren und dann diesen bismarckweg hoch bei dem bismarckkopf 
und beim runterfahren gleich wieder verfahren 
lg
lokko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (24. April 2009)

gibt's am sonntag ne tour irgendwo?


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

Ist auf der letzten Seite abgesoffen.



matou schrieb:


> Danke - wurde auch Zeit
> 
> Wann wollen wir denn am So in Forbach starten - ich wär stark für 10:00 Uhr am Forbacher Bahnhof.
> Wer ist denn alles dabei?
> ...


----------



## wookie (24. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist auf der letzten Seite abgesoffen.



klingt gut, muss mal ein wort mit der regierung wechseln


----------



## Sägezahn (25. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist auf der letzten Seite abgesoffen.



Hallo,

ich würde auch kommen.
Hätte noch einen Platz im Auto.

Grüße


----------



## matou (25. April 2009)

Wir sind diesmal irgendwie ein bisschen unorganisiert 

Also:

Morgen 10:00 Start am Parkplatz vor dem Bahnhof Forbach

Wer kommt nun definitiv mit?

Eike
Sägezahn
rossi?
wookie?
Icke
???

Mir wär es ganz recht wenn jemand seinen Platz im Auto zur Verfügung stellen würde - bei mir wirds immer ein bisschen eng.

Gruss René

P.S. Ich hab heute in Hockenheim genau den richtigen Dämpfer fürs Bike gefunden.  Ob der wohl in was anderes als ein Foes reinpassen würde?


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2009)

Sägezahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde auch kommen.
> Hätte noch einen Platz im Auto.
> ...



Klasse, hoffentlich hält dein Dämpfer diesmal länger durch  Kann ich bei dir mitfahren? Ich denke wenn wir uns um 9:20 am Bahnhof treffen müsste das reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sägezahn (25. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klasse, hoffentlich hält dein Dämpfer diesmal länger durch  Kann ich bei dir mitfahren? Ich denke wenn wir uns um 9:20 am Bahnhof treffen müsste das reichen.



Hallo Eike,

Treffpunkt Bahnhof geht klar. 
Dämpfer und ich sind motiviert, mal schauen wer zuerst aufgibt 
Bis morgen


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2009)

Super, bis morgen


----------



## wookie (25. April 2009)

wäre noch irgendwo ein plätzchen frei?
mei fra braucht das auto


----------



## matou (25. April 2009)

Ich kann Dich mitnehmen - müssen wir etwas zusammenrücken.

Ich würde Dich 9:20 hier auf dem Parkplatz abholen.

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2009)

Ich würde auch um 9:20 an den Bahnhof kommen. Hätte Platz für 2 Biker im Auto.
Scheint ja ne ordentlich große Gruppe zu werden.


----------



## wookie (25. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich mitnehmen - müssen wir etwas zusammenrücken.
> 
> Ich würde Dich 9:20 hier auf dem Parkplatz abholen.
> 
> Gruss René



yipiyiaa!
ok, 9:20 Uhr  in marxzell


----------



## w3rd (25. April 2009)

hm ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie anspruchsvoll das ist, was ihr da morgen vorhabt... 
Don Stefano, fährst Du ab Karlsruhe?

Eike, meinst ich komm da technisch und konditionell mit? Kennst mich ja schon bissl... 

und müsste ohne handschuhe fahren  hab die bei Großeltern vergessen.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2009)

w3rd schrieb:


> Don Stefano, fährst Du ab Karlsruhe?


Ja, ab HBF KA.

Ich würd's als nicht übermäßig anspruchsvoll bezeichnen so max. S2, hab aber leider keine Ahnung was du so drauf hast.
Handschuhe hab ich so ca. 5 Sätze hier rumfahren, da kann ich mal ein paar aus der Reserve mitbringen.


----------



## w3rd (25. April 2009)

ja geil, s2 geht. 
kann ich bei dir mitfahren? Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du mit dem Auto fährst?

handschuhe wären super 

ich leg mich jetzt mal ab, schau morgen früh nochmal rein.


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2009)

Ich pack auch noch ein Paar Ersatzhandschuhe ein da wird dann schon was dabei sein was einigermaßen passt. Besser ist es auf jeden Fall. Ich hab mir als Kind mal beide Handflächen bei einem Sturz aufgerissen, Spaß macht das nicht.
Zur Fahrtechnik: Im großen und ganzen spielt sich das im unteren S2 Bereich ab. Wer am Wattkopf keine großen Probleme hat kommt damit schon klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (26. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Bis 1000.

ps.: bin die 60er Lembach schon heute gefahren  ist die selbe Runde wie letztes Jahr gewesen. War mit dem Enduro in soft deutlich angenehmer als mit dem Hardtail letztes Jahr.

see you

rossi


----------



## w3rd (26. April 2009)

oh je ich sollte mal bissl genauer lesen, bevor ich was frage 
eike, danke für die handschuhe!

don, an was erkenne ich dich denn? Ich wohne übrigens am Mühlburger Tor, falls du da auch um die Ecke wohnst...


----------



## Eike. (26. April 2009)

Komm einfach zum Parkplatz hinter dem HBF da wirst du uns schon erkennen.


----------



## w3rd (26. April 2009)

ach so ja dich schon. 
ok bis dann


----------



## Eike. (26. April 2009)

Eine erste schnelle Auswahl der Bilder ist in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## kermit* (26. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder!
Nächstes Mal bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Eike. (26. April 2009)

So wie heute können wir das gerne öfter machen. Den Latschigfelsen hab ich nicht vermisst und so ist man danach noch fitt und hat genug Zeit um mit dem Tag noch was anzufangen.


----------



## lokko (26. April 2009)

oha, tolle fotos  hat bestimmt spass gemacht 
das nächste mal würde ich gerne mal mitfahren wenn dann noch platz ist.. 
wie siehts diese woche mal mit einer feierabendrunde aus?
oder mittwoch morgens, donnerstag mittag... 
lg


----------



## matou (26. April 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Nächstes Mal bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei.



Na hoffen wir es mal!



Eike. schrieb:


> So wie heute können wir das gerne öfter machen. Den Latschigfelsen hab ich nicht vermisst und so ist man danach noch fitt und hat genug Zeit um mit dem Tag noch was anzufangen.



Man könnte höchtens nochmal schauen ob man in der Umgebung noch etwas lohnenswertes findet um es in die Tour mit einzubinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (27. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Man könnte höchtens nochmal schauen ob man in der Umgebung noch etwas lohnenswertes findet um es in die Tour mit einzubinden...



Hmmm....
bei der Wegscheid mündet ein Pfad, der mit "Rote Lache" augeschildert ist (m.W. kein "offizieller SWV-Wegweiser, sondern ein Holzschild) .... kennt den jemand?


----------



## rossi-v (28. April 2009)

Ist was am 1.Mai geplant???


----------



## matou (28. April 2009)

Bei mir wär nur etwas Kurzes (VoMi) drin - ich hätte aber am Sa oder So Lust auf etwas längeres. Eikes Vorschlag in der Gegend um BAD fand ich ganz gut.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ist was am 1.Mai geplant???



Bei mir nicht aber am Wochenende bin ich dabei, ist ja auch besser wenn ich zeigen soll wos lang geht  Sa oder So ist mir wurscht.


----------



## wookie (28. April 2009)

Hat jemand von Euch einen GPS-Track vom BM? (oder Google Maps Pfad etc...)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Plattentrail, Zick-Zack Weg, Große Loch und Albursprungstrail.


----------



## Hoschy (28. April 2009)

@wookie, Du hast ne pn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (28. April 2009)

Gps-Daten vom Albursprungstrail würden mich auch interessieren - der ist ein bisschen schwer in Google-Earth nachvollziehbar 

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (30. April 2009)

So in etwa schaut das aus was ich fürs Wochenende vorgeschlagen hab. Über Details und Varianten kann man natürlich reden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2009)

Scherrhof gibts gute gebratene Maultaschen mit Salat.


----------



## Eike. (30. April 2009)

Newsupdate: Für Sonntag Morgen/Vormittag hab ich jetzt einen einheimischen Guide für die Badener Gegend anzubieten. Das Risiko sich rettungslos im tiefen Wald zu verirren sinkt damit dramatisch  
Also wie wäre es mit Sonntag 10 Uhr Baden-Baden Bahnhof?


----------



## Phil88 (30. April 2009)

bin dabei 

sonntag soll ja auch das wetter besser sein als samstag.

auto oder bahn?


----------



## rossi-v (30. April 2009)

Wäre auch dabei!


----------



## matou (30. April 2009)

Meine Gabel ist wieder hinüber - das alte Problem. Ich muss erstmal schauen ob ichs irgendwie hinbekomme...

Gruss René

P.S. Ich stehe vorhin in Busenbach an der Ampel und wer denkt Ihr fährt auf dem HR an mir vorbei


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Meine Gabel ist wieder hinüber - das alte Problem. Ich muss erstmal schauen ob ichs irgendwie hinbekomme...



Na das macht mir für meine ja Mut  Ich könnte dir eine Pike leihen.


----------



## Cambria (1. Mai 2009)

Würde mitkommen, wie kommen wir denn dahin von Karlsruhe aus?


----------



## matou (1. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na das macht mir für meine ja Mut  Ich könnte dir eine Pike leihen.



Ich wünsch Dir mehr Glück für deine! Bei meiner ist wieder nach 10cm FW mit einem *klonk* Schluss. Ich hab den Druck jetzt so eingestellt, dass durch die Progresson nach 9/10 cm "sanft" Schluss ist. 

Noch hängt sie nicht komplett durch wie im Winter - ich werde am So aber nur eine Tour in Autonähe machen - vielleicht ein paar neue Trails ausprobieren - mal sehen...BAD bin ich also raus.

Danke für das Angebot mit deiner Pike - aber ich werde jetzt kurzfristig nach einer "endgültigen" Lösung des Problems suchen. (Ausserdem sitzt der Gabelkonus so eng, dass ich den Schaft etwas befeilen müsste. Schlitzen geht bei Sunline nicht...)

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokko (1. Mai 2009)

hola,
ich denke sonntag könnte ich auch mitfahren.. hm von ka müsste ja ein zug dorthin fahren?

lg


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2009)

Schade aber kann ich verstehen.


Ich hab die Zeit so gelegt, dass man mit der S-Bahn nach Baden-Baden fahren kann. Die S4 fÃ¤hrt um 9:38 am Hauptbahnhof ab und ist um 10:04 in B-B. Hm, ich seh gerade es wÃ¤r geschickter wir verlegen die Startzeit um eine halbe Stunde nach hinten dann kÃ¶nnen wir mit der Regionalbahn fahren, das ist mehr Platz fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der. Also fÃ¼r alle: *Abfahrt ist um 10:30 am Bahnhof Baden-Baden*. Das heiÃt fÃ¼r die Bahnfahrer 10:04 Ka HBF Gleis 7. Falls jemand mitkommt der keine Fahrkarte (Studiticket) hat bitte Bescheid sagen, dann kÃ¶nnen wir zusammen eine Gruppentageskarte fÃ¼r 13,50â¬ nehmen sonst hol ich mir eine Einzeltageskarte.


----------



## lokko (1. Mai 2009)

nehmt ihr ein schloss mit?


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2009)

Normalerweise nicht. Im Zug bleib ich eh bei meinem Fahrrad und große Einkehr ist keine geplant (also Wasser und Stulle einpacken).


----------



## Phil88 (1. Mai 2009)

also ich bin dann 10:04 am HBf Gleis 7. hab allerdings ein studiticket, brauche also keine gruppenfahrkarte.

die regionalbahn ist sowieso besser denke ich, weil bei der S4 fährt doch im Moment ein Bus bis Rastatt wegen der Baustelle.


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2009)

Einige S4/S41 fahren auch durch aber die Regiobahn ist auf jeden Fall besser weil das Fahrradabteil deutlich größer ist und schneller gehts auch noch.


----------



## Cambria (1. Mai 2009)

Ich komm dann auch ans Gleis. Habe leider kein Studiticket mehr, wäre also für ein Mehrfachtick zu begeistern


----------



## Osama bin biken (2. Mai 2009)

So, der Guide meldet sich auch zur stelle. Waren 2 Tage ein paar tolle neue Sachen hinter der Hornisgrinde und der Darmstädter Hütte ausprobieren. War ziemlich genial und relativ unbewandert... Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Falls jemand ne Karte mitbringt kann ich´s einzeichnen...

Morgen 10.30 passt. Ich würde alternativ zu Scherrhof und co eher Schartenberg, Yburg und Fremersberg vorschlagen. Da kommt man gar nicht in die Versuchung am Grobbach langzufahren, wo´s vor blutrünstigen Wanderern nur so wimmelt....


----------



## Eike. (2. Mai 2009)

Da vertraue ich dir vollkommen. Ich hatte die Tour desewegen so vorgeschlagen weil ich mir recht sicher bin die auch alleine wieder zu finden. Was neues in der Gegend kennen zu lernen ist natürlich noch besser.
Karte bring ich auf jeden Fall mit, wir wollen dieses Jahr mehr in der Gegend um die Hornisgrinde herum unterwegs sein. Bis morgen, ich freu mich drauf 

@Cambria
Ich hol dann ein 5er Ticket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokko (2. Mai 2009)

hola,
das morgen ist ja auch mit einem normalen hardtail zu schaffen oder


----------



## Eike. (2. Mai 2009)

Ja klar.


----------



## rossi-v (3. Mai 2009)

bis gleich bin 1030 am bhf baden baden


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2009)

Bilder sind jetzt online. Mit Aufhellblitz wäre bei den Bildern von der Yburg schon besser gewesen aber dann hätten wir die Bilder wohl öfter wiederholen müssen weil keine Serienbilder mit Blitz gehen.


----------



## lokko (3. Mai 2009)

danke für diese tolle tour, auch wenns an vielen stellen ziemlich schwer war 
habe mal auch ein paar von meinen hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/147153
also, bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## iTom (3. Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (3. Mai 2009)

War wirkliche ne schöne Tour, danke an unseren Guide und die netten Mitfahrer (und die Bilder) 

Bin jetzt ganz schön fertig


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Mai 2009)

Coole Bilder..


----------



## matou (4. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir mehr Glück für deine! Bei meiner ist wieder nach 10cm FW mit einem *klonk* Schluss. Ich hab den Druck jetzt so eingestellt, dass durch die Progresson nach 9/10 cm "sanft" Schluss ist.
> 
> ...aber ich werde jetzt kurzfristig nach einer "endgültigen" Lösung des Problems suchen.






> Mon, 04. May 2009 11:42:48 - Wir haben Ihren Auftrag Nr. xyz heute abgeschickt.


Das nenn ich Service! Trotz Feiertag schnelle Email-Kommunikation und Versand!


*<Ontopic>*
Hat jemand am WE (wenns Wetter passt) Lust auf die Hornisgrinde? Ich würde diesmal schon in Untersmatt starten - so hätten wir mehr Zeit und Luft um die Trails direkt an der Grinde zu testen. Mein zeitlicher Vorschlag wär Sa ab 12/1300.

Oder hat jemand eine alternative schöne Tour im Angebot?

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ... - aber ich werde jetzt kurzfristig nach einer "endgültigen" Lösung des Problems suchen.



Sorry, wenn ich das mal wieder schreiben muß, aber: COIL!

Ich fahr zwar jetzt auch einen Luftdämpfer, trauen tu ich dem Ding aber nicht wirklich.

Und MZ-Luftgabeln sind ihmo nicht wirklich der Bringer. Wenn schon MZ, dann Stahlfeder. Ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist nicht zu toppen.

Oder halt weg von MZ, wobei die Optik der alten Gabeln (vor 08) unschlagbar ist.


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Oder halt weg von MZ, wobei die Optik der alten Gabeln (vor 08) unschlagbar ist.



Darauf wirds bei mir sowieso auf kurz oder lang rauslaufen. Ich will eine Pike mit 160mm Federweg


----------



## matou (4. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich das mal wieder schreiben muß, aber: COIL!



Keine Frage! Aber im Moment sind mir Lyrik Coil Uturn & Co einfach zu teuer. Auch eine schöne orangene Z1 war leider nirgendwo mehr neu & zu einem akzeptablen Preis zu bekommen...


----------



## rossi-v (4. Mai 2009)

<Ontopic>
Hat jemand am WE (wenns Wetter passt) Lust auf die Hornisgrinde? Ich würde diesmal schon in Untersmatt starten - so hätten wir mehr Zeit und Luft um die Trails direkt an der Grinde zu testen. Mein zeitlicher Vorschlag wär Sa ab 12/1300.

Oder hat jemand eine alternative schöne Tour im Angebot?

Gruss René


... sehr gern die Zeit gefällt mir.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Darauf wirds bei mir sowieso auf kurz oder lang rauslaufen. Ich will eine Pike mit 160mm Federweg



Die heißt Lyrik.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar jetzt auch einen Luftdämpfer, trauen tu ich dem Ding aber nicht wirklich.
> 
> Und MZ-Luftgabeln sind ihmo nicht wirklich der Bringer. Wenn schon MZ, dann Stahlfeder. Ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist nicht zu toppen.



also das find ich altmodisch Dirk ......das Anspechverhalten von Air zu Coil ist margial inzwischen.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> also das find ich altmodisch Dirk ......das Anspechverhalten von Air zu Coil ist margial inzwischen.....



Hm. Ich finde eben gerade nicht. Luft hat sicher Vorteile, gerade das Abstimmen ist einfacher und vor allem sind die Federelemente generell leichter.

Allerdings ist meine Z1 was das Ansprechverhalten angeht, wesentlich sensibler wie meine AM, die Luftunterstützt ist. Auch meine Black, die ich am Specialized gefahren bin, war sehr weich, was das Ansprechen anging.

Und beim Dämpfer ist es jetzt genau das gleiche. Der Swinger Coil hatte kein Losbrechmoment, während der Air, den ich jetzt fahre durchaus spürbar seinen Dienst beginnt.

Frag mal Eike. Der ist die Pike als Coil und als Air gefahren, was er meint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (4. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Frag mal Eike. Der ist die Pike als Coil und als Air gefahren, was er meint.



Ich fahre seine Pike bald Brauche nur noch nen steckachsenfähigen LRS bzw. VR


----------



## Osama bin biken (4. Mai 2009)

Also zur Luft- oder Coilthematik. Meine Fox 36Talas macht mir seit einem Jahr Freude und ist - wenn man sich mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen auseinadergesetzt hat - absolut prima. Wollte nichts anderes mehr!!!


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2009)

Ohne die Diskussion jetzt weiter anheizen zu wollen, beim Losbrechmoment gab es zwischen der DualAir und der Coil praktisch keinen Unterschied, bestimmt keinen den man beim Fahren bemerkt hätte. Gut, als ich die Pike für Tom vorbereitet hab hatt ich schon ein bischen Wasser in den Augen als ich wieder gemerkt hab wie sahnig die einfedert 
Die Coil hat sich auf dem Trail einfach besser angefühlt, besonders was das Absacken nach hohen Absätzen anging. Da wäre bei der DualAir aber bestimmt auch noch mehr über die Luftdruckabstimmung drin gewesen. Der Hauptgrund warum ich Stahlgabeln bevorzuge ist wirklich die Ausfallsicherheit und die simple Technik. Außer einem kapitalen Bruch gibt es eigentlich nichts, was eine Stahlfedergabel komplett aus dem Verkehr ziehen kann, bei Luftgabeln reicht schon ein ovaler O-Ring 
Bei Dämpfern gilt zwar im Prinzip das gleiche aber da sind die Gewichtsunterschiede einfach so exorbitant, dass in einem Tourenbike meiner Meinung nach ein Stahldämpfer keine Alternative ist. Und da auf den Dämpfer auch deutlich mehr Masse wirkt spielt das Losbrechmoment da sowieso keine Rolle.
Ich werde mich nach einer Lyrik Coil umschauen. Die 55 funktioniert zwar im Moment ziemlich gut aber zum einen gibt es eben doch sehr viele Fälle in denen es früher oder später Probleme gab (und ich hab keine Garantie auf die Gabel) und zum anderen stört es mich schon ein bischen, dass sie effektiv nur 14cm Federweg hat. Der Rest mag vielleicht ein Durchschlagschutz sein aber solche Drops, dass ich den ausnutzen kann werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr machen. Also verkaufe ich die 55 lieber solange sie funktioniert und hole mir was dem ich mehr vertraue.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2009)

Einschicken zu Cosmic Sports?


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Einschicken zu Cosmic Sports?



Ich denke, dass wird ohne Garantie zu teuer. Wenn ich sehe, was sie bei mir alles getausch hatten (und wieder werden ), will ich nicht wissen was es kostet. Mit den fikt. Reparaturkosten und dem derzeitigen Verkaufserlös hätte er schon fast eine Lyrik zusammen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wird ohne Garantie zu teuer. Wenn ich sehe, was sie bei mir alles getausch hatten (und wieder werden ), will ich nicht wissen was es kostet. Mit den fikt. Reparaturkosten und dem derzeitigen Verkaufserlös hätte er schon fast eine Lyrik zusammen...



Frag doch mal bei der Wurzelpassage nach, ob Rainer Dir die Gabel reparieren kann.

Für ne defekte Gabel wirst Du nicht viel Geld erhalten.


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2009)

Eben deswegen will sie ja verkaufen solange sie noch funktioniert. Für die 55 bekommt man so schon kaum was.


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Eben deswegen will sie ja verkaufen solange sie noch funktioniert. Für die 55 bekommt man so schon kaum was.



Das meine ich ja  die Gabel ist ja nicht defekt - das ist ja schon fast "Normalzustand" bei den 07/08er ATA-Modellen...


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2009)

Wahnsinns Tempo - meine neue Gabel ist gerade angekommen. Wenn das Wetter halten sollte fahre ich Morgen oder Do Abend eine kleine Feierabendrunde am Bernstein - jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (5. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Tempo - meine neue Gabel ist gerade angekommen. Wenn das Wetter halten sollte fahre ich Morgen oder Do Abend eine kleine Feierabendrunde am Bernstein - jemand Lust?



Do Abend? - Ist da jetzt Stammtisch oder nicht?


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung - an dem Abend an dem kein Stammtisch ist fahr ich ne Runde


----------



## iTom (5. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung - an dem Abend an dem kein Stammtisch ist fahr ich ne Runde



Bist wohl richtig "trailgeil"


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bist wohl richtig "trailgeil"



Bei neuen Teilen geht es mir genauso. Besonders wenn es eine Hauptkomponente wie Bremsen oder eben die Gabel ist.


----------



## iTom (5. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei neuen Teilen geht es mir genauso. Besonders wenn es eine Hauptkomponente wie Bremsen oder eben die Gabel ist.



Geht mir aktuell ja genauso. Die Gabel habe ich ja schon


----------



## kermit* (5. Mai 2009)

Dann bin ich ja auch bald richtig trailgeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2009)

Was hast du denn schon wieder neues? Hmm, Laufräder?


----------



## kermit* (5. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was hast du denn schon wieder neues? Hmm, Laufräder?


Was heisst den "schon wieder"? War doch die letzten Monate über sehr genügsam.


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Was heisst den "schon wieder"? War doch die letzten Monate über sehr genügsam.


Genügsam? Das würde ich schon fast leidensfähig nennen 
Haben Sie schon etwas gesagt wie lange es dauern wird?

Trailgeil bin ich absolut! Gabel ist montiert. Das Setup passt erstmal. War vorhin eine halbe Stunde in der Klotzanlage und ich bin schwer begeistert  (obwohl mein Bike nun über 15kg wiegt ).
Nur der Sunline Steuersatz war wieder ein Krampf - kommt nicht auf die Idee euch so etwas zu kaufen...

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2009)

Schade, dass bei meinen Rädern alles weitgehend funktioniert und kaum Bedarf zur Nachbesserung besteht. Ich bin trotzdem immer trailgeil. 
Herr Doktor Sommer, können Sie mir sagen, woher das kommt?


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2009)

Lieber Stefan,
ich kann Dich beruhigen - viele Biker fühlen sich zu schönen Trails hingezogen - was du da beschreibst ist ganz natürlich...


----------



## iTom (5. Mai 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Schade, dass bei meinen Rädern alles weitgehend funktioniert und kaum Bedarf zur Nachbesserung besteht. Ich bin trotzdem immer trailgeil.
> Herr Doktor Sommer, können Sie mir sagen, woher das kommt?



Vielleicht durch die vordirfahrenden Mädels

Manche werden auch richtig rollig auf Snakebites


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2009)

_LaberRhabarberBlub_

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema.
Wie schon "angekündigt" werde ich heute Abend ~17:30/18:00 eine kleine Runde ab Bad Herrenalb oder Bernbach fahren. Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## kletterprofi (6. Mai 2009)

und für die, die heute abend nicht können, ich wollte morgen früh eine runde fahren so um 11 uhr für 2-3 Stunden, wo? da bin ich flexibel. ich schaue morgen früh nochmals um kurz vor 11 uhr rein.


----------



## kermit* (6. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> _LaberRhabarberBlub_
> 
> Mal wieder zurück zum Thema.
> Wie schon "angekündigt" werde ich heute Abend ~17:30/18:00 eine kleine Runde ab Bad Herrenalb oder Bernbach fahren. Jemand Lust und Zeit?



Wenns bis dahin nicht mehr regnet: Dabei.


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2009)

Bei Dir regnets? In KA schein schon seit ein paar Std die Sonne - ich hoffe, dass es in BH auch so aussieht.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. Mai 2009)

heute abend schon? schade mein kleinster hat heute burtseltag 
aber vielleicht hat jemand am dönerstag abend oder freitag,sa,so bock auf ne runde?

edit: bei mir scheint die sonne (marxzell)


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wenns bis dahin nicht mehr regnet: Dabei.



Achso - ich würd sagen 17:30 - sollte ich schaffen. 



wookie schrieb:


> heute abend schon? schade mein kleinster hat heute burtseltag
> aber vielleicht hat jemand am dönerstag abend oder freitag,sa,so bock auf ne runde?
> 
> edit: bei mir scheint die sonne (marxzell)


Dann feiert mal schön!!!

Wenn Morgen schönes Wetter ist bin ich nochmal in BH oder am BM...
Bzgl Sa verweise ich nochmal hierauf - ist bei der Gabeldiskussion wieder halb untergegangen  ...



matou schrieb:


> Hat jemand am WE (wenns Wetter passt) Lust auf die Hornisgrinde? Ich würde diesmal schon in Untersmatt starten - so hätten wir mehr Zeit und Luft um die Trails direkt an der Grinde zu testen. Mein zeitlicher Vorschlag wär Sa ab 12/1300.
> 
> Oder hat jemand eine alternative schöne Tour im Angebot?
> 
> Gruss René



Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (6. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Bei Dir regnets? In KA schein schon seit ein paar Std die Sonne - ich hoffe, dass es in BH auch so aussieht.
> 
> Gruss René



Ne, grad regnets nicht, aber die ganze Nacht hat geregnet und hier (Pf) schauts wie kurz vor Regen aus.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Mai 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ne, grad regnets nicht, aber die ganze Nacht hat geregnet und hier (Pf) schauts wie kurz vor Regen aus.



Heul doch.


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2009)

Besser? 

Das sieht doch vielversprechend aus...


----------



## kermit* (6. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das sieht doch vielversprechend aus...



Ja, Wetter ist top. 

Treffpunkt und Zeit passen!

edit: Auf die unqualifizierten Kommentare aus der Bruchsaler Gegend geh ich nicht ein


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2009)

War eine schöne Easy-Peasy-Feierabendtour 
Tolles Licht und herrliche Trails....













Jede gute Tour sollte mit einem Wallride beendet werden


----------



## Cambria (7. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> War eine schöne Easy-Peasy-Feierabendtour
> Tolles Licht und herrliche Trails....
> 
> 
> ...




Das sieht toll aus da^^


----------



## wookie (7. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wenn Morgen schönes Wetter ist bin ich nochmal in BH oder am BM...



schönes wetter haben wir 
wann/wo willst Du losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. Mai 2009)

17:00 ist Start
Ich warte aber noch auf eine Rückmeldung von Conny ob wir uns am Skiheim oder den Rißwasen treffen.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2009)

Was für ein Besteck hast du jetzt eigentlich an deinem Bike? Ich hab grad meine Lyrik bestellt  Jetzt noch das Seminar rumbringen dann wird es Zeit für ein paar ernsthafte Touren, ich hab dieses Jahr noch viel vor.


----------



## matou (7. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich mich mit ein paar Leuten ausgetauscht habe...hab ich mich an eine 09er Durolux gewagt. Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen  mal sehen was der Langzeittest sagt


----------



## kermit* (7. Mai 2009)

Ich würde, der Gemütlichkeit wegen, auf Rißwasen plädieren. 2 mal berghoch will ich heut eher nicht.
Wenn dem Rest Skiheim lieber ist, ists auch ok.


----------



## matou (7. Mai 2009)

Passt! Machen wir 17:00 Skiheim. Dann schau ich mir vorher mal den "neuen" Bernstein-Trail an.

Bis dann.


----------



## wookie (7. Mai 2009)

dann mal hals und beinbruch  17 uhr ist leider zu spät für mich heute.
vielleicht macht ihr ja ein paar schönwetterfotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. Mai 2009)

Schade! Aber ein paar Fotos machen wir bestimmt.

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Mai 2009)

Jaa, für mich bitte auch!


----------



## Phil88 (7. Mai 2009)

ias schon was geplant fürs wochenende?
oder steht die hornisgrinde tour? wenn ja wie hart ist die?


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Lust auf die Hornisgrinde? Ich würde diesmal schon in Untersmatt starten - so hätten wir mehr Zeit und Luft um die Trails direkt an der Grinde zu testen. Mein zeitlicher Vorschlag wär Sa ab 12/1300.



steht das ding noch?


----------



## Grosser1609 (8. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich mit ein paar Leuten ausgetauscht habe...hab ich mich an eine 09er Durolux gewagt. Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen  mal sehen was der Langzeittest sagt



Hi René,
hattest du die Gabel auf der Waage? Manche QLoc-Nabenkombinationen sollen etwas heikel sein, funktionier das mit der Hope-Nabe?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> *<Ontopic>*
> Hat jemand am WE (wenns Wetter passt) Lust auf die Hornisgrinde? Ich würde diesmal schon in Untersmatt starten - so hätten wir mehr Zeit und Luft um die Trails direkt an der Grinde zu testen. Mein zeitlicher Vorschlag wär Sa ab 12/1300.


*
Eigentlich stehts noch. Wer würde denn definitiv mitkommen? Bitte einmal die Hand heben...*


rossi-v (hat schon die Hand gehoben)
wookie (?)
matou

Phil88,
die Trails haben alle so S2/3 Charakter. Es sind ein ein paar knifflige Stellen dabei - aber man kann dort auch tragen. Km/Hm schätze ich ~30-35km und ~1000-1200hm.

Gruss René

Edith sagt:


Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Hi René,
> hattest du die Gabel auf der Waage? Manche QLoc-Nabenkombinationen sollen etwas heikel sein, funktionier das mit der Hope-Nabe?


Die Gabel wiegt mit Qloc und Kralle 2630g. Ich denke nicht, dass ich Probleme mit der Achse haben werde - die aktuellen Hope-Naben (die alte auch? 2007/2008?) haben einen durchgend gleichen Innendurchmesser ohne Absätze oder Lücken dazwischen.

Sag mal du warst doch gestern auch am Skiheim in Bad Herrenalb? Welche Route hast du denn genommen?


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2009)

Soo, 
und nun gibts noch die Fotos von gestern - so ein geiles Wetter - kann man nicht anders sagen 



 



...........................................................................................nicht gestanden - aber ich könnt mich über das Foto kaputtlachen - danke Conny!


 



...........................................................................................wer sagt, dass es nur in Bayern Trails gibt, auf denen man umsetzten muss/kann?!


----------



## Grosser1609 (8. Mai 2009)

mit der Gabel klingt gut, bin mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast.

Hast mein Auto gesehen? Ich war gestern mittag ab halb halb zwei auf Tour. 
Skiheim - Hahnenfalzhütte - Langmartskopf - Zickzackweg bis Loffenau - GrenzertP - grosses Loch - Hahnenfalzhütte - Brudesweg - Wildbader Wegle - Sauerstoffzelt


----------



## kermit* (8. Mai 2009)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> mit der Gabel klingt gut, bin mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast.
> 
> Hast mein Auto gesehen? Ich war gestern mittag ab halb halb zwei auf Tour.
> Skiheim - Hahnenfalzhütte - Langmartskopf - Zickzackweg bis Loffenau - GrenzertP - grosses Loch - Hahnenfalzhütte - Brudesweg - Wildbader Wegle - Sauerstoffzelt



Hui, was für eine Runde! Das Sauerstoffzelt hätte ich vermutlich schon früher gebraucht.

Dein Auto hab ich auch gesehn und deine Reifenspuren aufm Brudesweg


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2009)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Hast mein Auto gesehen?


Ja, wir standen ein paar Autos weiter.



Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Sauerstoffzelt


Das hab ich mir beim durchlesen der Wegbeschreibung auch gedacht - also auf mich bezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatschMeister (8. Mai 2009)

@großer   s nächste mal schau ich dass es bei mir auch klappt.   die runde hät mir gefallen  wie war der zickzack nun bis runter?     sauerstoffzelt???   würd mal sagen  dr fuentes war schon bei dir.        und uns hier gibts noch nichts vom guten stoff ab.  

MatschMeister


----------



## Grosser1609 (8. Mai 2009)

War quasi biken bis der Arzt kommt 

Reifenspuren aufm Brudesweg - Mist, hab mir doch so Mühe gegeben....


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> *
> Wer würde denn definitiv mitkommen? Bitte einmal die Hand heben...*



**handheb**
ich könnte 1 oder 2 aus karlsruhe mitnehmen. wäre cool dann muss ich mich nicht schlau machen wo der parkplatz genau ist.


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2009)

Super!

Dann würd ich schonmal dankend hier rufen.
Mein Auto mach irgendwie komische Geräusche beim starten - Anlasser, Zahnriemen, keine Ahnung?


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2009)

sind die weißen kratzer von der gabel ?


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2009)

Nö, dass sind die Spuren unzähliger Pedalpins


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2009)

Willst Du damit andeuten, dass Conny schon mal eine 36 verkratzt hat?


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2009)

Das sind Kollateralschäden - kann man nichts machen...

...die Kanten meiner Pedale sind von solchen Passagen schon ganz rund geschliffen...


----------



## kermit* (8. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Willst Du damit andeuten, dass Conny schon mal eine 36 verkratzt hat?


Falsch! ZWEI!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Foddos



Tolle Fotos. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich dieses Jahr mal den BM ohne Schnee fahren kann


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2009)

wo sollen wir uns in KA treffen? - oder vielleicht sogar wo anders?


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2009)

Ist es einfacher wenn ich zu Dir nach Marxzell komme? Ich glaube wir bleiben eh zu dritt. Die paar Kilometer gehen schon.

Uwe hat sich zwar nicht gemeldet - ich schlage aber mal 12:30 Treffpunkt Parkplatz Untersmatt vor. Ich wär dann ca 11:00 bei Dir.

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2009)

wenn wir über die berge fahren, sind wir so lange unterwegs. vorschlag:

treffen wir uns am parkplatz vom Minidrom nähe Ettlingen und fahren über die autobahn.

laut google sind wir da ca 40 min unterwegs. 11:30 am Minidrom?


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2009)

klar, treffen wir uns am Minidrom, da komm ich eh vorbei


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2009)

ok

einer geht noch, also wer lust hat zuzusteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (8. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ist es einfacher wenn ich zu Dir nach Marxzell komme? Ich glaube wir bleiben eh zu dritt. Die paar Kilometer gehen schon.
> 
> Uwe hat sich zwar nicht gemeldet - ich schlage aber mal 12:30 Treffpunkt Parkplatz Untersmatt vor. Ich wär dann ca 11:00 bei Dir.
> 
> Gruss René




Ich bin dabei.

1230 Undersmatt?

see you


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> 1230 Undersmatt?
> 
> see you



Ja, 1230 Undersmatt.

Bis dann.
René


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2009)

Soo, alle gut zurück gekehrt. Bombenwetter, schöne Trails und ne Menge Spaß 
Vor zwei Wochen haben wir die 1000m mit der Badener Höhe geknackt, dieses WE ~1160m - was machen wir nun als nächstes? 

Schöne Grüsse vom mehrspurigen Northshore
Jumping Wookie




Flying Uwe




Den Rest der Bilder gibts Morgen...

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Flying Uwe



Ist da ein Kicker oder ist das ein Schweinchenhop?


----------



## wookie (9. Mai 2009)

war wirklich sehr schön heute.
mein dank an die beiden trailscouts 

mit dem wetter hatten wir wirklich glück, heute daheim angekommen, hatte mich der regen gleich beim grillen erwischt.


----------



## matou (10. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist da ein Kicker oder ist das ein Schweinchenhop?


Das ist ein Uwe-Hop 

Edith meint:

Foddos:





















Winke, Winke, es war schön mit Euch


----------



## matou (10. Mai 2009)

Neues Thema/Tour.

Wer hat denn heute abend Lust auf den BM? ~18:00 Parkplatz Risswasen.

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (10. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Neues Thema/Tour.
> 
> Wer hat denn heute abend Lust auf den BM? ~18:00 Parkplatz Risswasen.
> 
> Gruss René


Hier hats bis grad eben geregnet... wenns den restlichen Tag schön bleibt, bin ich dabei.

Tolle Fotos von gestern übrigens, nächstes Mal bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## rossi-v (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn es nicht dauernd schifft bin ich dabei.

rossi


----------



## matou (10. Mai 2009)

Danke! Hier hats eben auch geregnet. Hoffen wir das Beste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,
bei mir wirds heute leider nichts - ich hab mir gestern bei den Kettenklemmern irgendwas "zerhauen". Hab schon ein Stück Kette ausgetauscht - holpert aber immernoch rum. Ich meld mich wenns wieder iO ist.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (10. Mai 2009)

Wetter war/ist mom. noch gut, überleg es Dir.

rossi


----------



## kermit* (10. Mai 2009)

Wetter schaut nicht so vertrauenserweckend aus, ich werd wohl bei mir eine kleine Runde drehn.

Nächste Woche nachmittags mal ne Runde ab Risswasen?


----------



## rossi-v (10. Mai 2009)

Alles klar, dann lassen wir es sein. 

Gut, dass ich vorhin schon 50 km gefahren bin.


----------



## kermit* (10. Mai 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann lassen wir es sein.
> 
> Gut, dass ich vorhin schon 50 km gefahren bin.



Bin grad heimgekommen. 5 Minuten später und ich wär komplett durchnässt gewesen! War also die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## matou (10. Mai 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Nächste Woche nachmittags mal ne Runde ab Risswasen?



Gerne - wann passt es Dir?
Ich werde Morgen wenns nicht regnet eine Runde drehen - wenn du dabei bist BM ansonsten Bernstein.

Des Rätsels Lösung war übrigens ein verbogenes Schaltauge - weiß zwar nicht wie ich das geschafft habe - aber nachdem ich sogar die Kette vom Bike meiner Freundin probiert habe - wars das...

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (11. Mai 2009)

@matou, rossi: geiles trail quad


----------



## matou (11. Mai 2009)

Sogar die Bremsgriffe sind so gebaut, dass das Quad nicht alleine ohne Fahrer weiterfährt 

Aber, das Original ist und bleibt einfach besser...


----------



## andi1969 (11. Mai 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> @matou, rossi: geiles trail quad



*Ja endlich mein Geburttags Geschenk damit trau ich mich bestimmt den BM runter* muss ich unbedingt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (11. Mai 2009)

das Quad wird wohl bald in der Landesverwaltung eingeführt werden, wenn dort das Pensionsalter auf 67 hochgeschraubt wird. Der Altersschnitt liegt eh schon bei über 50.


----------



## wookie (11. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ja endlich mein Geburttags Geschenk damit trau ich mich bestimmt den BM runter* muss ich unbedingt haben



wäre doch was für das turmbergrennen, die brasilianer alle mit trail-quads gegeneinander. der langsamste siegt.


----------



## Waldgeist (11. Mai 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> wäre doch was für das turmbergrennen, die brasilianer alle mit trail-quads gegeneinander. der langsamste siegt.



und das als Downhill!! Rauf kommt jeder irgend wann.


----------



## iTom (11. Mai 2009)

Gilt eigentlich für dieses Quad auch die 2m-Regel?


----------



## Messerharry (12. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich leb auch noch

Hab grad meine Nachrichten durchgeschaut, meine Bekanntschaft von letztjährigen Bike-Attack hat sich wieder gemeldet, mit dem Vorschlag den Borderline Trail in Freiburg zu guiden.

Besteht Interesse daran?
Termin ist noch offen, hab aber den Rest vom Mai kein Supermoto Rennen mehr nur unter der Woche bissi Training.

Also an den verbleibenden WE´s im Mai ist wieder mit mir zu rechnen

Um zahlreiche Wortmeldungen wird gebeten, muß mal wieder den Staub von den Rädern blasen


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2009)

Ich überleg das lange Pfingstwochenende nach Freiburg zu fahren. Nur wegen einem Tag nach Freiburg und zurück ist vielleicht ein bischen übertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (12. Mai 2009)

Schön dass du wieder da bist Harry, 

Borderline sehr gerne, müsste man dann vielleicht dieses WE machen, die folgenden 2 bin ich nicht da.

see you  

rossi


----------



## matou (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Harry, wir haben am WE schon über Dich gesprochen, wo du denn abgeblieben bist und siehe da.... 

Bei mir wirds dieses WE leider nichts mit tagesfüllenden Touren - ich würde eher mal wieder der Pfalz einen Besuch abstatten. Aber erstmal abwarten was das Wetter so treibt.


----------



## matou (15. Mai 2009)

Soo, das schlechte Wetter soll nun ein Ende haben.

Wer hat Lust am Samstag ~13:00 eine Pfalzrunde zu drehen? Vorschlag meinerseits wäre Maikammer, Hohe Loog, Weinbiet, etc - wenn ortskundige dabei sind gerne auch andere Strecken


----------



## Phil88 (15. Mai 2009)

also wenn ihr keine weltmeister-trails fahrt wäre ich evtl dabei...
kränkel im moment noch ein bisschen rum, würde morgen dann entscheiden ob ich mitkomme.

auto? oder bahn?
uhrzeit wäre super so 

wenns nix wird wäre ich aber auch am sonntag bei ner tour dabei. schon ne ganze woche nichmehr gefahrn bei den f*** wetter


----------



## rossi-v (15. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Soo, das schlechte Wetter soll nun ein Ende haben.
> 
> Wer hat Lust am Samstag ~13:00 eine Pfalzrunde zu drehen? Vorschlag meinerseits wäre Maikammer, Hohe Loog, Weinbiet, etc - wenn ortskundige dabei sind gerne auch andere Strecken




Können wir machen.

@HARRY bist du mal wieder dabei

oder willst du zur Borderline?


----------



## Messerharry (15. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Wetter weiß ich nicht wohin?
Wird überall ne Schlammschlacht werden.
Borderline werd ich machen wenn´s mal wieder ne Woche trocken war.
Ich hab halt bis 1200 die Werkstatt offen, dann kann ich noch nicht um 1300 in Maikammer sein.

Fahrgemeinschaft, wer macht mit? Und ab wo?


----------



## rossi-v (15. Mai 2009)

1330 geht bestimmt auch, mal sehen was matou sagt

Bad Wildbad& Umgebung wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## matou (15. Mai 2009)

1330 geht auch -  Harry, ist das ok für Dich? selber Treffpunkt?

Gruss René

Wildbad wird denk ich ziehmlich schlammig werden - Pfalz ist da etwas freundlicher...


----------



## Grosser1609 (15. Mai 2009)

Morgen Pfalz: ja, nachmittags isses mir aber zu spät. Ich werd morgenvormittag schon rüber gondeln, vll. sehn wir uns ja, vll. bin ich aber auch am Eckkopf.

Gruß,
M.


----------



## Messerharry (15. Mai 2009)

1330 ist OK.
Hat jemand Lust mit mir zusammen im Bus rüberzufahren?
Treffpunkt ist variabel zwischen Remchingen und Karlsruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (15. Mai 2009)

Alles klar - bis dann! (Brauche kein Shuttle.) 

Eike, was ist eigentlich mit Dir? Hat mit der Gabel alles geklappt?


----------



## rossi-v (15. Mai 2009)

@harry 

Falls Eike dein Shuttle nicht nutzen will, können wir uns gern gegen 1250 treffen

Sinnvoll wäre hier.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...49.037643,8.321457&spn=0.014995,0.038624&z=15


Ausfahrt 11 Maxau

see you

rossi


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Alles klar - bis dann! (Brauche kein Shuttle.)
> 
> Eike, was ist eigentlich mit Dir? Hat mit der Gabel alles geklappt?



Hat gerade fertig geklappt  Nur der Ciclo zickt noch rum aber das kratzt mich jetzt nicht weiter. Ich freu mich schon auf die Einstellorgie, High- und Lowspeeddruckstufe und die Zugstufe wollen eingestellt sein. Der Sadist der den Federwegsverstellhebel für die 55 entwickelt hat scheint inzwischen allerdings auch für Rock Shox zu arbeiten 
Wenn das Wetter morgen früh/vormittag mitmacht (die Wetterdienste sind sich noch nicht einig wann es aufhöhren soll zu regnen ist KVV-Shuttling an der Hornisgrinde angesagt. Falls das nicht hinhaut weil es morgens noch regnet würde ich die Lyrik-Weihe aber auch auf den Nachmittag in die Pfalz verlegen. Mal abwarten wie es morgen ausschaut.


----------



## Messerharry (16. Mai 2009)

Es können ja auch 2 Mitfahren, hamm wer ja schon mal praktiziert.
Bis morgen Ausfahrt Maxau 1250.


----------



## matou (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn sich kein zweiter Mitfahrer bei Dir meldet (es regnet nicht - Eike ist an der Hornisgrinde?) - würde ich auch nach Maxau kommen und bei Dir mitfahren.

Uwe,
kommst du direkt mit dem Rad dort hin oder parkst du in der Nähe?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2009)

Hab grad mit Benny telefoniert. Wir testen heute wie geplant die Shuttle-Kapazitäten des KVV. Viel Spaß in der Pfalz.


----------



## Phil88 (16. Mai 2009)

ich bin raus, wird leider nix.
meine nase ist total dicht 

mal sehn wies morgen aussieht...


----------



## iTom (16. Mai 2009)

Falls es noch niemand aus diesem Forumsteil gesehen haben sollte, etwas fürs Auge

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]YouTube - Teufelsloch[/ame]


----------



## rossi-v (16. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wenn sich kein zweiter Mitfahrer bei Dir meldet (es regnet nicht - Eike ist an der Hornisgrinde?) - würde ich auch nach Maxau kommen und bei Dir mitfahren.
> 
> Uwe,
> kommst du direkt mit dem Rad dort hin oder parkst du in der Nähe?
> ...



Hatte die  ganze Zeit kein Inet - komme nun mit dem Auto nach Maxau

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (16. Mai 2009)

Hahahahahahah
hihihihihihihihi
hohohohohoho


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Mai 2009)

@Eike: Wie war der erste Ausritt mit der Lyrik

__________________
..bike jeden Tag als wäre es dein letzer..


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2009)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass es sowas hier gibt  Einfach der pure Wahnsinn von der Hornisgrinde bis runter ins Rheintal. Oben auf sehr ruppigen S3-Trails und je weiter runter man kommt desto flowiger werden die Wege. Den Abschluss bildet dann ein traumhafter Flusstrail am Laufbach. Ein fettes  von einem Ohr bis zum anderen.
Und damit nicht der Eindruck ensteht, wir hätten uns faul shutteln lassen (gut das auch) waren es am Ende selbst gefahrene 50km/900hm. Ach ja, die Lyrik ist selbstverständlich geiel  Genau die 160mm Pike die ich mir gewünscht habe.





Einen GPS-Track gibt es nicht und viele von den Wegen sind auch nicht auf der Karte . Ich könnte mich aber durchaus mal bereit erklären persönlich den rechten Weg zu weisen. In den Bussen können aber nur sehr wenige Fahrräder mitgenommen werden. Mehr als 3 Leute pro Gruppe macht keinen Sinn.

Haha hihi hoho


----------



## Phil88 (16. Mai 2009)

sieht ja genial aus, 12km trail 

fährst du morgen auch? ettlingen oder BH oder sowas?


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2009)

Auf den ersten 2-3km (bis zum Gegenanstieg) hat man allerdings mit <140mm Federweg und speziell Hardtail vermutlich eher wenig Spaß, da gehts schon sehr ruppig zu Sache.

Ich hab bis morgen 9:57 noch eine KVV Netzkarte. Für B-B oder die Pfalz müsste ich dann aber zu früh los. Nach Bad Herrenalb allerdings könnte ich um viertel nach Neun los.  Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine morgendliche BM Runde? Start um 10 am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb. Ansonsten fahr ich wahrscheinlich einen der weniger heftigen Trails (Albursprung, Bernstein, Hörden und co).


----------



## Phil88 (16. Mai 2009)

also wenn du ein bisschen später losgehen würdest wär ich dabei.
BM hat aber glaub ich noch ein bisschen zeit nach dem was du erzähl hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2009)

Die Zeit ist das einzige was nicht verhandelbar ist weil das 24h Ticket um 9:57 abläuft. Ich bin ja sonst auch kein früher aber Gelegenheiten soll man nutzen.


----------



## Phil88 (16. Mai 2009)

ok... dann bin ich in der 9:30er bahn in ettlingen. alleine zu fahrn hab ich dann auch keine lust 
wieder zweite tür bei den klappsitzen?


----------



## BiNkZ (16. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls es noch niemand aus diesem Forumsteil gesehen haben sollte, etwas fürs Auge
> 
> Ja derbe! Krass!
> 
> ...


----------



## iTom (16. Mai 2009)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> iTom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Falls es noch niemand aus diesem Forumsteil gesehen haben sollte, etwas fürs Auge
> ...


----------



## matou (16. Mai 2009)

Die Hornisgrindentour hört sich sehr gut an - kann man gerne irgendwann wiederholen  Die Abfahrt ab der Hornisgrinde kenne ich schon - hatt ich vor unserer ersten Horny-Tour im Netz gefunden. Aber - Die Gegend rund um die Darmstädter Hütte würde mich sehr interessieren.



Eike. schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine morgendliche BM Runde?



Sorry, ich bin morgen erst gegen 1800 am BM.

Gruss René


----------



## Messerharry (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Eike, hast du Lust mit nach Lac Blanc zu fahren am 22. Mai hab noch Platz im Bus.
Matou und Kermit fahren zusammen.

Morgens hin und abends zurück.


----------



## iTom (16. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann wiederholst Du das?


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hi Eike, hast du Lust mit nach Lac Blanc zu fahren am 22. Mai hab noch Platz im Bus.
> Matou und Kermit fahren zusammen.
> 
> Morgens hin und abends zurück.



Ui das wär ganz klasse. Schick mir einfach eine Nachricht wann ich wo sein soll.

@Tom
Schaun mer mal, die nächsten Wochenenden sind schon verplant aber das rennt ja nicht weg. Mit einem 24h Netzticket (ist von Karlsruhe aus sowieso billiger als Einzelfahrkarten) kann man auch von Bühl aus zurückfahren, da spart man sich die 20km Rückfahrt nach B-B.


----------



## matou (16. Mai 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...hab noch Platz im Bus.



Und nein, es ist nicht der Klappstuhl 

Sagt mal, da hab ich noch eine Idee. Wollen wir etwas zu grillen mitnehmen? Die Einweggrills gibts nun auch in groß - zwei davon und "etwas" Fleisch geben ein leckeres Mittag.


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> ok... dann bin ich in der 9:30er bahn in ettlingen. alleine zu fahrn hab ich dann auch keine lust
> wieder zweite tür bei den klappsitzen?



Ich schick dir wieder eine SMS wenn ich drin bin. Bis gleich.

@René
Das ist mal ein sehr männlicher Vorschlag  Da bin ich sehr dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (17. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> _Die Hornisgrindentour hört sich sehr gut an - kann man gerne irgendwann wiederholen  Die Abfahrt ab der Hornisgrinde kenne ich schon - hatt ich vor unserer ersten Horny-Tour im Netz gefunden. Aber - Die Gegend rund um die Darmstädter Hütte würde mich sehr interessieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleibt es dabei 1800 Risswasen?


@conny
auch heute dabei?

@eike

ihr seit das schon dieses WE gefahren, hätte ich das gewusst.
Sieht grandios aus das Profil.

see you

rossi


----------



## matou (17. Mai 2009)

Mir wirds heute wahrscheinlich zu knapp - wenn es doch klappen sollte meld ich mich gegen 1700 nochmal.


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> @eike
> 
> ihr seit das schon dieses WE gefahren, hätte ich das gewusst.
> Sieht grandios aus das Profil.



Wir haben es bewusst nicht über das Forum veröffentlicht weil eben die Transportkapazitäten sehr begrenzt sind und das auch nicht allgemein bekannt werden soll.

Im Albtal hatten wir heute Vormittag übrigens auch viel Spaß


----------



## rossi-v (17. Mai 2009)

Wir wohl nix heute, hier in Maxau regnet es auch schon stark, in FR hatte es richtig geschüttet


----------



## kermit* (17. Mai 2009)

Grillen ist ne gute Idee in LB.

Wenn denn das Wetter nächste Woche passt, würde ich Di oder Mi ne nette Feierabendrunde (ab so halb 5) drehen (Skiheim, Bernstein, mir egal..). Hat wer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Osama bin biken (17. Mai 2009)

eike. schrieb:


> wer hätte gedacht, dass es sowas hier gibt  Einfach der pure wahnsinn von der hornisgrinde bis runter ins rheintal. Oben auf sehr ruppigen s3-trails und je weiter runter man kommt desto flowiger werden die wege. Den abschluss bildet dann ein traumhafter flusstrail am laufbach. Ein fettes :d von einem ohr bis zum anderen.
> Und damit nicht der eindruck ensteht, wir hätten uns faul shutteln lassen (gut das auch) waren es am ende selbst gefahrene 50km/900hm. Ach ja, die lyrik ist selbstverständlich geiel  genau die 160mm pike die ich mir gewünscht habe.
> 
> 
> ...




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hihihihihihihihihihihiihihihihihihihihi
hohohohohohohohohohohohohoho


----------



## matou (17. Mai 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Grillen ist ne gute Idee in LB.
> 
> Wenn denn das Wetter nächste Woche passt, würde ich Di oder Mi ne nette Feierabendrunde (ab so halb 5) drehen (Skiheim, Bernstein, mir egal..). Hat wer Lust und Zeit?



Hier. Zeit und Lust! Werde auch schon Morgen das Bike ins Auto packen.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hihihihihihihihihihihiihihihihihihihihi
> hohohohohohohohohohohohohoho



Die erklären dich hier noch für bekloppt  Übrigens, wegen Südtirol schauts sehr gut aus, schickst du mir die Details per E-Mail?


@Feierabendrunde
Da wär ich auch dabei. Lust hab ich sowieso (fast) immer und jetzt auch wieder Zeit


----------



## kermit* (18. Mai 2009)

Heute könnts bei mir auch klappen, kann ja das Rad aufm Weg einpacken. Aber Plattenweg können wir erst mal ne Weile vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (18. Mai 2009)

Bei mir klappts heute aber erst ab 17:30. Herrenalb, Bernbach, ...?

Edith meint: 1700 könnte ich auch schon schaffen...


----------



## iTom (18. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die erklären dich hier noch für bekloppt  Übrigens, wegen Südtirol schauts sehr gut aus, schickst du mir die Details per E-Mail?
> 
> 
> @Feierabendrunde
> Da wär ich auch dabei. Lust hab ich sowieso (fast) immer und jetzt auch wieder Zeit



Südtirol

In welcher Ecke und wann?


----------



## Osama bin biken (18. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die erklären dich hier noch für bekloppt  Übrigens, wegen Südtirol schauts sehr gut aus, schickst du mir die Details per E-Mail?
> 
> 
> @Feierabendrunde
> Da wär ich auch dabei. Lust hab ich sowieso (fast) immer und jetzt auch wieder Zeit




Macht mir nix - bin ich ja wohl auch. Ich check mal mit dem Sylvano den Termin und die Kosten und geb´ Dir dann bescheid. Ach ja und auf Deine Nachricht antworte ich auch noch....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2009)

Will am Sonntag eine kurz Frührunde in der Pfalz drehen. Rückkehr gegen 13 Uhr. 2 Berge - frühestmöglich beginnen.

Fähr jemand von euch mit? (also nicht mit in meine Auto - bin ja froh dass ich das Rad und den dicken Kerl in den Smart bekomme )


----------



## matou (20. Mai 2009)

Wer hat denn heute ab ca. 17:00 Lust auf eine Runde Bernstein-Mahlberg?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei. Wann willst du denn in Karlsruhe losfahren? Ich komm dann einfach ein paar Minuten vorher zu dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn du willst kannst du 16:30 bei mir sein - wenn wir zusammen fahren ist es eh nicht so zeitkritisch.

Bis dann.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2009)

Geht klar, bis später.


----------



## wookie (20. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> bin ja froh dass ich das Rad und den dicken Kerl in den Smart bekomme


das könnte man jetzt zweideutig lesen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Mai 2009)

Was ist da zweideutig?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was ist da zweideutig?



hast Dir nen dicken Freund zugelegt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Mai 2009)

Nach dem ich mir ne neue Gabel gekauft hab, ist das finanziell nicht mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mir ne neue Gabel gekauft hab, ist das finanziell nicht mehr drin gewesen.



sach bloß Du hast zugenommen.... der arme Smarty....


----------



## iTom (20. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mir ne neue Gabel gekauft hab, ist das finanziell nicht mehr drin gewesen.



Hast du ne Gabel-Neurose? Wenn man von Dir was liest, hast Du wieder ne neue Gabel


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast du ne Gabel-Neurose? Wenn man von Dir was liest, hast Du wieder ne neue Gabel



Verschleiß, würde ich es nennen. Die MZ hat mir nicht mehr gefallen, vom Federverhalten her. Da hab ich mir mal ein wenig umgesehen ... 



andi1969 schrieb:


> sach bloß Du hast zugenommen.... der arme Smarty....



Das nicht. Aber den Status beibehalten.


----------



## iTom (21. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Verschleiß, würde ich es nennen. Die MZ hat mir nicht mehr gefallen, vom Federverhalten her. Da hab ich mir mal ein wenig umgesehen ...
> 
> 
> 
> Das nicht. Aber den Status beibehalten.



Den Schwerpunkt beibehalten Ist natürlich immer schlecht, wenn man abnimmt, und seinen neuen Körperschwerpunkt wieder finden muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (24. Mai 2009)

HALLO Eike, wass´n mit die Bilder aus Lac Blanc


----------



## Eike. (24. Mai 2009)

Ich war die letzten zwei Tage unterwegs und bin gerade dabei ein paar Bilder hochzuladen. Sind in ein paar Minuten im Album.

Edit: Da sind sie schon.


----------



## wookie (25. Mai 2009)

http://www.flowride.de/rides/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=34

lieblingstrail des ersten guides = BM 
kennt den jemand?


----------



## matou (25. Mai 2009)

nö - keine Ahnung

BTW
Ich bin gestern ziehmlich erschrocken als ich seit ein paar Wochen wieder auf dem BM war. Das Teil gleicht immer mehr einer einzigen Schotterrinne - so schlimm hatte ich es auch im letzten Sommer nicht mehr in Erinnerung.
Zu allem Überfluss heizten zwei Kiddies mit DHlern und blockierenden Rädern da runter als wären sie im Bikepark - keine Ahnung wie oft dort so gefahren wird - aber DAS tut dem Trail definitiv nicht gut!


----------



## Osama bin biken (25. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die erklären dich hier noch für bekloppt  Übrigens, wegen Südtirol schauts sehr gut aus, schickst du mir die Details per E-Mail?
> 
> 
> ... hab Südtirol nicht vergessen - der Hotelier ist wie gesagt ein bischen verstrahlt. Ich mach mich noch kurz auf´s Wertacher Hörnle und schick Dir dann Details - ev. wäre noch Platz für ein zwei abfahrtsstarke Kollegen...


----------



## MatschMeister (25. Mai 2009)

@ matou.

wenn ich drann was am  sa  sich alles richtung  teufelsmühle  bewegt hat.  dann wundert mich in der ecke  nicht mehr allzuviel.   15-20 biker  waren bergauf mit teils schwerstem gerät dabei.  

MatschMeister


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Fronleichnam Wochenende mit nach Freiburg zu kommen? Ich will am 11.6 morgens/vormittags mit dem Zug runterfahren und bis Sonntag oder Montag mit dem Zelt auf dem Campingplatz Hirzberg übernachen. Für alle die nicht so fürs Camping sind ist die Jugendherberge nicht weit und Pensionen/Hotels gibt es in Freiburg sicher auch reichlich.


----------



## Eike. (27. Mai 2009)

Andererseits könnte man sich auch mal das schöne Allgäu anschauen, ich kenn da jemanden


----------



## Osama bin biken (27. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Andererseits könnte man sich auch mal das schöne Allgäu anschauen, ich kenn da jemanden



ich habe unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/369144 ein paar Allgäu Highlights hochgeladen - um die Entscheidung zu erleichtern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. Mai 2009)

Richtige Berge sind halt doch was anderes. Wegen den Details können wir ja noch telefonieren aber ich denke ich würd am 11. gegen Mittag ankommen und am 15. nach dem Frühstück wieder fahren.


----------



## Osama bin biken (27. Mai 2009)

Jederzeit - am 12 muß ich arbeiten, aber das kiegen wir schon hin. Meinen Wohnungsschlüssel hat meine Schwester in Busenbach - den könntest Du quasi mitbringen, dann hätte ich den auch wieder.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Mai 2009)

Ist am Sonntag vormittag was geplant?


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2009)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich nicht da aber ich hab für das Wochenende drauf (6.-7.6.) zwei Hornisgrindetouren geplant. Einmal mit Start in Forbach auf weitestgehend bekannten Wegen (mit Erkundung des Gartenbachtals) und zum Abschluss über den Westweg von der Wegscheid nach Forbach zurück => ca. 1400hm.
Die Alternative startet in Unterstmatt (dann Anreise mit dem Auto). Hier geht es fast ausschließlich auf neuen Wegen über die Darmstädter Hütte und das Langenbachtal. Je nach Details hat die Tour 1200-1400hm.
Klingt natürlich beides erstmal heftig und ist sicher auch nicht einfach aber wenn man es nicht eilig hat klappt das schon. Die zweite Tour ließe sich mit einem Start am Mummelsee noch auf etwa 1000hm verkürzen, dann fällt ein Trail weg.


----------



## Hoschy (28. Mai 2009)

Kennt jemand von Euch eine Alternative für die Abfahrt Badener/Höhe Seekopf zum Herrenwieser See? 

Ich darf am WE ne kleine Truppe guiden und bin mir nicht sicher, ob für einige der Teilnehmer die steinige Abfahrt einfach zu heavy ist. 

Auf der Karte würde sich eventuell folgende Variante anbieten. Badener Höhe  Trail zum Badener Sattel  südlich abzweigender Weg (Pfad?) der nach Querung eines Waldweges kurz vor dem Herrenwieser See auf den Westweg trifft. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand was zu sagen, wäre wirklich klasse.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## matou (28. Mai 2009)

So, gestern war es dann endlich mal wieder soweit - neue Trails & Gebiete erkunden. Nicht irgendwo, sondern bei unseren französischen Nachbarn. Seit Ewigkeiten wollte ich den Vogesen mal einen Besuch abstatten.

Früh um sieben gings los - 180km Anreise. Mittwoch, der einzige Tag an dem gutes Wetter vorhergesagt wurde.

Doch die Tour begann leider nicht ganz so glücklich. Beim schließen des Schnellspanners meiner 10mm HR-Achse ist diese auch gleich abgerissen. Nach kurzem Schock - wieder alles ins Auto gepackt und auf die Suche nach einem Baumarkt, Schlosserei o.ä. gegangen. 8km Talauswärts haben wir dann zum Glück einen Baumarkt gefunden - M10 Gewindestange, Unterlegscheiben, Muttern und Werkzeug gekauft. Zurück zum Parkplatz, dann noch alles zurecht gebastelt und gehofft, dass es hält 

...und es hat gehalten 




Um so heißer waren wir dann, um endlich auf den Vogesenhauptkamm zu kommen, im Nachhinein betrachtet verging die Auffahrt/-stieg auch wie im Flug. Nur ab und zu gabs ein paar weiße, kalte Hindernisse.





Dann, die erste Abfahrt - auf den Bildern die ich bisher gesehen hatte sah es zwar ziehmlich technisch aus, aber nicht so tragisch. Der Trail erwies sich als absoluter "Kampftrail" - jede Menge enge Kehren, steil, der ganze Weg übersäht mit kurz auf einanderfolgenden Fels-Stufen und Absätzen (Danke an den Bashguard ). Es hat auf alle Fälle Spaß gemacht, so etwas findet man hier leider nicht.

...hier siehts noch harmlos aus 








Aber, langsam aber sicher gings dann richtig los...








Doch auch hier gabs wieder das weiße, kalte Zeugs - brrr 




Doch auch jeder Trail hat ein Ende... (ja, das Schneefeld ganz oben, ist das vom vorherigen Foto )




...das heißt, der nächste Uphill ist angesagt. Meine glorreiche Idee, einer Abkürzung, brachte uns dann noch eine halbe Stunde Bike schleppen ein 

Der zweite Trail, der uns vom Hauptkamm bis hinunter ins Tal brachte, war ein echtes Sahneschnittchen. Vom Charakter her zu vergleichen mit einer Mischung aus 136Kehren, BM-Teufelslöcher und Brudersweg. Zu Beginn wieder eher harmlos, dann aber ein flowiger Trail mit vielen Spitzkehren, in fast jeder Kehre wartete irgendeine technische, verblockte Spielerei auf uns. Auf den Geraden zwischendurch, Felsen, Stufen, Wurzeln aller Größen. Ab und zu eine Gerölllawine oder ein Wasserfall. Einfach nur traumhaft. 

Warum gibst sowas nich bei uns? Tausche Bernstein gegen so etwas 





Fazit des Tages: Einfach nur genial, taumhaft, usw. Die weite Anfahrt hat sich absolut gelohnt. Das Wetter hat gehalten was es versprach. Die Wanderer waren freundlich.
Wir kommen definitiv wieder! Ab Ende Juni fährt sogar ein Bus bis nach oben 
Man sollte es jedoch unter der Woche fahren, das ganze Areal ist Naturschutzgebiet und zieht sehr viele Wanderer an. Ranger des Naturschutzgebietes sind wohl auch unterwegs.

Au revoir mes amis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Hoschy

Der kurze Trail zum Badener Sattel ist kein Problem. Im oberen Teil recht steil aber an sonsten wohl harmlos (bin ihn selber noch nicht gefahren, nur im vorbeifahren gesehen). Der Weg den du vom Badener Sattel aus nehmen willst ist in der 1:30k Karte als Loipe eingezeichnet. Dürfte also ein breiter und ausgebauter Weg sein.
Eine mögliche Alternative hätte ich noch:
Von der Badener Höhe aus den Westweg bis in die Senke folgen. Dann links auf den Forstweg abzweigen. Der kommt dann in einer Linkskehre wieder auf den Weg zum Herrenwieser See. An der Stelle ist man am Gröbsten schon vorbei und hat trotzdem noch viel von diesem schönen Weg. 

@René
Nene, einfach so ohne Bescheid zu sagen zu den Franzosen "rübermachen". Das nimmt kein gutes Ende


----------



## matou (28. Mai 2009)

Sorry, ich hatte Dich letzte Woche als ich es (und Hornisgrinde) angesprochen habe so verstanden, dass du diese Wo nur NaMi/Abends Zeit hast 

Das Ende war aber gut - Grinskrampfmäßig gut 
Der Anfang war ja nur etwas hinderlich. Ich sehs aber als Konstruktionsfehler. Die ganze Achse hat 10mm Durchmesser - am Ende ist sie für den Klemmhebel auf den Durchmesser einer normalen Schnellspannachse abgedreht. Das kann aus Alu nicht halten und genau an der Stelle ist es auch gerissen. 

Weiß jemand wie es bei den DT 10mm RWS Achsen ist? Haben die einen durchgehenden gleichen Durchmesser?

Gruss René


----------



## DaBoom (28. Mai 2009)

@matou
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components2009/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx
--> wegen des durchgehenden gleichen Durchmessers am besten WhizzWheels anrufen

Ihr seit mir so Schrauber 
Erinnert mich an die Konstruktion an meinem Hinterbau nach dem Schraubenbruch


----------



## matou (28. Mai 2009)

Mach ich, danke!
Aber, das Wichtigste ist doch, dass es hält


----------



## Hoschy (28. Mai 2009)

@Eike, vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag. Für zwei Gruppen macht dieser wohl am meißten Sinn. Dachte gestern beim Vorbeifahren nen Trail gesehen zu haben (Loipe kann natürlich auch sein), war schon ein bissl dunkler im Wald... War übrigens ein Megatipp ab der Lichtung den W-Weg zu verlassen; aber das war ein anderer Thread ...


----------



## iTom (28. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> .... Seit Ewigkeiten wollte ich den Vogesen mal einen Besuch abstatten.



Klasse Bilder 

Das bisschen was ich auch mal dort war, war schon recht reizvoll. In welcher Gegend ward ihr unterwegs? Grand Ballon od. ähnlich?


----------



## matou (28. Mai 2009)

Merci, ohne Conny als Model mit drauf wären sie aber nur halb so gut 
Wir waren zwischen Col de la Schlucht und dem Rothenbachkopf unterwegs.


----------



## iTom (28. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Merci, ohne Conny als Model mit drauf wären sie aber nur halb so gut
> Wir waren zwischen Col de la Schlucht und dem Rothenbachkopf unterwegs.



Hab ich schon fast vermutet. Dort ist es nicht nur zum Wandern schön. Als ich dort wandern war, hatte ich mein Rad herbeigesehnt


----------



## iTom (29. Mai 2009)

@Matou & Kermit

Das ist der Einstieg zu den Spitzkehren, von denen ich mal irgendwann gesprochen hatte. Kommt aber leider auf dem Bild nicht so richtig rüber. So wie das Rad steht wird der Einstieg angefahren:






Falls ihr mal Interesse daran haben solltet, einfach rechtzeitig Bescheid geben.


----------



## matou (2. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand heute Abend Lust auf eine Bernsteinrunde?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2009)

Aber sicher sonst komm ich am Hardcorebernstein ja nie weiter 

Schon wieder eine neue Seite. Damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät: Am Wochenende will ich wieder auf die Hornisgrinde. Bei den Details zum Tag und Uhrzeit bin ich einigermaßen flexibel.


----------



## matou (2. Juni 2009)

Ok, machen wir wieder ~16:50 bei mir?

Sag mal, wieso verkaufst du denn deine Arm-Protektoren? Jetzt wo du das dicke Bike hast... 

Edith sagt:
Bzgl des WEs. Beide Touren klingen interessant. Gartenbachtal hatten wir ja letztes Jahr schon für dem Rückweg von der Hornisgrinde überlegt - wär einen Versuch wert um endlich mal zu wissen ob es dort einen Trail gibt. Ich würde den Sa bevorzugen - kann aber erst am Do/Fr definitiv zusagen.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2009)

Ok bis nachher.

Ich hab bei der Tour von der Hornisgrinde und dann in Lac Blanc gemerkt, dass ich eine Druckstelle am rechten Ellbogen bekomme wenn ich sie lang trage. Keine Ahnung wo das herkommt aber auf Dauer ist das extrem störend. Ich werd wahrscheinlich auf Neoprenschoner umsteigen sowas wie die 661 Chickenwings. Die sind auch weniger sperrig im Rucksack.


----------



## matou (2. Juni 2009)

Alles klar, bis dann.

Ah ok, ich dachte du willst gar keine Armschützer mehr. Meine sind zwar auch alles andere als bequem - aber so lange sie noch halten - benutz ich sie.


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juni 2009)

Was geht ab dieses WE??

Hab wieder Lust auf die Berge.


----------



## matou (5. Juni 2009)

Je nachdem wie das Wetter wird und ob hibike es schafft meine HR-Achse heute noch zu versenden - am Sa auf den BM und So früh in die Pfalz.


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2009)

Die Vorhersage ist leider wirklich bescheiden, alle Wetterdienste sagen vor allem am Samstag Regen vorraus. Ich plane deswegen erstmal nichts und entscheide kurzfristig falls das Wetter doch besser ist als angekündigt.


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juni 2009)

Oh Schade, auf Hornisgrinde hätte ich schon Bock gehabt.

Mom. siehts Wetter gut aus.

Kündige Deine Tour aber mit etwas Vorlauf an, falls es was wird.


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2009)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust das etwas kühle aber gute Wetter für eine Feierabendtour zu nutzen? Bernstein, BM oder was ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Juni 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Vorhersage ist leider wirklich bescheiden, alle Wetterdienste sagen vor allem am Samstag Regen vorraus. Ich plane deswegen erstmal nichts und entscheide kurzfristig falls das Wetter doch besser ist als angekündigt.



Ab 1800 wär ich beim BM dabei...wer weiß obs Morgen überhaupt was wird...


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2009)

Eben das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr bei dir?


----------



## matou (5. Juni 2009)

Können wir machen.

Wer noch Lust hat - wir starten dann gegen 18:45 am Risswasenparkplatz.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2009)

Klasse, bis später.


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juni 2009)

1845 Risswasen, das könnte klappen -> das klappt !!

bis denne 

BM bin ich lange nicht mehr runter


----------



## matou (6. Juni 2009)

Mhh, ich weiß nicht ob es Morgen früh was mit der Pfalz wird - die Wettervorhersage ist wieder sehr bescheiden. Ich werde es früh spontan entscheiden je nachdem was die Webcam sagt. Sollte es halbwegs gutes Wetter geben würde ich gegen 1000 in Maikammer starten.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (6. Juni 2009)

Schick mir ne Mail oder besser ne SMS fallst du morgen früh entscheidest zu fahren.

wäre dann auch gegen 1000 in Maikammer

see u


----------



## matou (13. Juni 2009)

Damit der Thread nicht ganz einschläft.


*Air Brazil* war wieder unterwegs 
Uwe und ich haben gestern ein paar Vogesentrails unsicher gemacht.
Wir haben einen neuen - sehr schönen Trail gefunden. Im Unterschied zu den Bisherigen sehr flowig, schon fast geshaped, mit ein paar (teils heftigen) technischen Passagen gespickt. Nur handtuchbreit schlängelte er sich zwischen Bäumen und Farn bis ins Tal hinab. 

Nur leider hatte ich diesmal irgendwie keine Lust zum fotografieren, dass ich nur zwei, drei Fotos mitgebracht habe.
Ich hoffe Uwe hat noch ein paar mehr zu bieten 

Aufstieg zum ...




Landschaft zum träumen...




Einstieg zum letzten Trail - la flow? la easy? 



...das nächste Mal sollte man diesen von ganz oben fahren.

Gruss René

Air Brazil
_we'll maximize your airtime_


----------



## iTom (13. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Ist das noch Schnee, was man auf dem Bild sieht?


----------



## matou (13. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Schneefelder vom letzten Mal sahen nahezu unverändert aus...


----------



## wookie (13. Juni 2009)

hat jemand morgen früh lust auf einen sponti?


----------



## rossi-v (14. Juni 2009)

Soooo, 

ich habe es geschafft die Bilder von der Vosges Tour hochzuladen ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18556

War eine gelungene Tour, super schöne teilweise hochgebirgsähnliche Landschaft -> gutes Training für GTR. Tolle ruppige Trails, haben mich ne Speiche gekostet. 
Jederzeit wieder.

see you
rossi

Auswahl:


----------



## matou (18. Juni 2009)

Servus,
wer hat denn Lust, am Samstag Nachmittag mal wieder die Wildbader Trailrunde zu fahren?


----------



## rossi-v (18. Juni 2009)

Warum, nicht ...

wäre dabei ...


@harry 
das wäre was für Dich


----------



## Eike. (18. Juni 2009)

Ich werde in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen wegen Wohnungssuche wenn Ã¼berhaupt nur kurzfristig Zeit an den Wochenenden haben. Falls jemand eine schÃ¶ne, freie Wohnung fÃ¼r ~350â¬ Warmmiete in der NÃ¤he von Karlsruhe kennt ...


----------



## matou (18. Juni 2009)

Viel Glück! Ich sag bescheid wenn ich was höre.

Dann meld Dich mal kurzfristig wenn du am Sa Zeit hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (18. Juni 2009)

Könnt ich mir schon vorstellen. Gibts da noch ein paar genauere Angaben? Was bedeutet "Nachmittag" und wie kommt man da hin?


----------



## Messerharry (18. Juni 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Warum, nicht ...
> 
> wäre dabei ...
> 
> ...



Yupp, dieses WE hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit zum Rad´l fahr´n. 
Aber bitte nicht vor 13.00, da ich bis 12.00 die Werkstatt offen habe.


----------



## matou (19. Juni 2009)

Ok, sehr schön.
Dann würde ich sagen - treffen wir uns 13:30 auf dem Parkplatz am Bolzplatz.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (19. Juni 2009)

Passt bin dabei ...


----------



## mw1774 (19. Juni 2009)

macht ihr mittagspause in der grünhütte?


----------



## rossi-v (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte nix dagegen, würde aber eher Kaffetrinken-Zeit.

rossi


----------



## matou (19. Juni 2009)

Vor der letzten Abfahrt kann man da schon eine Pause einlegen - nur bitte dannach keinen Uphill mehr. Ich sag nur Weinbietplatte


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Vor der letzten Abfahrt kann man da schon eine Pause einlegen - nur bitte dannach keinen Uphill mehr. Ich sag nur Weinbietplatte



War ja bestimmt so ne Tieferlegungswurstplattemitextravielfettamfleisch


----------



## matou (19. Juni 2009)

Leberknödel, Saumagen, Bratwurst, Kraut und Brot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Juni 2009)

Und das ganze für faire 7 Euro.


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ok, sehr schön.
> Dann würde ich sagen - treffen wir uns 13:30 auf dem Parkplatz am Bolzplatz.
> 
> Gruss René



Wenn es der Strassenverkehr (A5 u. A8) zulässt, bin ich auch um 13:30 dort.


----------



## Messerharry (19. Juni 2009)

Wollt ihr die übliche Wildbader Runde fahren oder ne andere Tour?
Damit ich´s richtige Rad mitnehm


----------



## matou (19. Juni 2009)

Nene, schon die übliche Runde


----------



## mw1774 (20. Juni 2009)

ich fahre um 9.00 hier in ka los, denke bin so 14.00 in der grünhütte!


----------



## iTom (20. Juni 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Wollt ihr die übliche Wildbader Runde fahren oder ne andere Tour?
> Damit ich´s richtige Rad mitnehm



Was bedeutet übliche W. Runde? Ich würde gerne nicht das HT nehmen. Wäre das Andere dann die richtigere Wahl? Je mehr Federweg, desto besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. Juni 2009)

Das LV ist doch genau das richtige dafür. 
Das Einizige was etwas heftiger ist sind die letzten 500m vom Bikepark den wir kreuzen. Die Trails an sich sind aller sehr flowig und machen - denke ich - mit einem Fully mehr Spaß.


----------



## iTom (20. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich doch gut an 

gegen "je technischer, desto besser", habe ich auch nichts Ich hoffte die Pike noch montieren zu können, war aber leider nicht mehr die Zeit dafür. Habe den IS-PM-Adapter erst gestern mittag bekommen...


----------



## iTom (20. Juni 2009)

Tolle Runde mit Matou, MHarry & Rossi
Sehr viel Serpentinen Klasse

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Uwe Geologe ist

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute:


----------



## wookie (21. Juni 2009)

Ich verspüre Neid, nichts als Neid!


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Tolle Runde mit Matou, MHarry & Rossi
> Sehr viel Serpentinen Klasse
> 
> Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Uwe Geologe ist



*..gabs wieder die berühmt berüchtigte Rossirolle...doch da könnte man neidsch werre.*


----------



## mw1774 (21. Juni 2009)

da haben wir uns wohl auf der grünhütte verpasst, ich war so gegen 13:00 (pfannkuchen+käsekuchen) oben...


----------



## matou (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab des spaßeshalber mal die Fahrzeiten für den ersten Trail verglichen...

Erstbefahrung Anfang Januar: 26min (ok, inkl Fotos)
Februar:                             10min
Gestern:                              6min  hui

Uwe, Harry,
seid ihr eigentlich noch den 5 Bäumetrail gefahren und war dieser in Ordnung? Im Februar/März war die Mitte des Trails auf mehreren 100 Metern durch Forstarbeiten blockiert/zerstört.

Gruss René

Edith sagt:
Sorry Michael, wir waren erst gegen 15/15:30 an der Grünhütte.


----------



## rossi-v (21. Juni 2009)

War eine tolle Tour gestern, 

Harry & ich sind dann noch den 4X (sehr geil ), und den Freeride (langweilig) gefahren.

see you


----------



## matou (21. Juni 2009)

Schade (oder auch nicht ) hätte mich interessiert ob der Weg frei ist.

Aber. Ich habe gerade in deinen GPS-Daten (Danke!) gesehen, dass ihr den Bikepark-Freeride gefahren seid - wir sind letztes Jahr "nur" den Kärcher-Freeride vom Parkplatz an der Bike-Station gefahren und der war schon der letzte Mist!
Wildbad hat auf den Freeride-Strecken dringenden Nachhol- und besserungsbedarf!


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2009)

Jemand Lust auf eine Sonnenuntergangstour am Bernstein oder auch BM? Ich will um 19:35 in Bad Herrenalb am Bahnhof starten. Sonnenuntergang ist gegen halb zehn, das reicht also gut aus.

Na da hat mich der KVV ja sauber ins Messer laufen lassen. Die Bahn mit der ich hin gefahren bin war die letzte die heute überhaupt noch gefahren ist. Wegen einer Baustelle sind danach nur noch Busse gefahren und die nehmen keine Räder mit. Also musste ich meine geplante Runde massiv kürzen um noch bei Tageslicht nach Ettlingen zurück zu kommen. Deswegen hat es nur für den Brudesweg gereicht. Bei der Hahnfalzhütte bin ich aber erstmal erschrocken. Am Einstieg haben ein paar MTB Rowdys mit 15" Reifen gewütet und sogar den Wegweiser geschändet. Schon schlimm diese Biker! Zum Glück sind aber nur die ersten 50 Meter umgepflügt danach sieht der Weg aus wie man ihn kennt. Und ich muss sagen, der hat seit ich das letzte mal vor ca 3 Jahren da war nichts von seinem Charme eingebüßt. Falls mal jemand einen Hardtailer los werden will, hier könnte es klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (26. Juni 2009)

Servus,
hat jemand Morgen gegen 1500 Lust auf eine Runde Pfalz oder BM?

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (26. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat jemand Morgen gegen 1500 Lust auf eine Runde Pfalz oder BM?
> 
> Gruss René



Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist doch nicht so berauschend


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mit macht und keine Besichtigungen im Weg sind (bis jetzt nur vormittags) gerne. Ich melde mich dann kurzfristig.


----------



## matou (26. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist doch nicht so berauschend



Dann geh doch hier hin.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Dann geh doch hier hin.


----------



## iTom (26. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Dann geh doch hier hin.



Jetzt hab ich mein LV ver"pike"t und kann höchstwahrscheinlich doch nicht dieses WE fahren
Lust hätte ich schon auf BM. Pfalz wäre mir zu weit morgen. Wenn es dennoch klappen sollte, bin ich um 15Uhr beim Schiheim, (wäre dort wieder der Treffpunkt?).


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Dann geh doch hier hin.



Neidisch


----------



## Messerharry (27. Juni 2009)

Wat iss nu mit 1500
Pfalz ist mir jetzt noch zu weit.
Aber im Schwarzwald iss och scheen


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2009)

Ich bin weg. Hab um halb sechs eine Besichtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (27. Juni 2009)

Naja, der Liveberichterstatter in Bad Herrenalb sag es regnet seit heute Morgen ununterbrochen - BM ist also raus.
Da sich noch niemand definitv gemeldet hat - wurde ich auch schon heute NaMi anders eingeplant 

Ich werde Morgen VoMi einen neuen Anlauf auf den BM versuchen.


----------



## rossi-v (29. Juni 2009)

Ich vertreib meine Zeit gerade mit was sinnvollem.

bis Dienstag 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



see you
rossi


----------



## Eike. (29. Juni 2009)

Es wird dringend Zeit für eine Überarbeitung der Genfer Konventionen.


----------



## matou (29. Juni 2009)

Argh, hättest du nicht bis heute Abend warten können - ich weiß nicht wie ich mich heute noch konzentrieren soll! 

Wo hat es Dich denn genau hinverschlagen?

Gruss René


----------



## mw1774 (29. Juni 2009)

...mann wirst du was auf die fresse bekommen wenn du dich wieder hierher traust....


----------



## iTom (29. Juni 2009)

Der Neid sei mit Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. Juni 2009)

@rossi: Was ist denn das für komisches weißes Zeuchs am Hinterrad

Mein Neid ist dir sicher


----------



## rossi-v (30. Juni 2009)

Soooo, nach 72km & 5.000 hm bin ich *leicht* erschöpft. 
Aber es ist GEIL.
Dank einem Local, hab ich sogar noch ein Schmankl gesehen.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

see you rossi

btw: Lenzerheide / Rothorn 2.865m


----------



## Eike. (30. Juni 2009)

Das ist doch mal vorbildlich sich schonmal mit dem Gelände vertraut zu machen. Übrigens, dein Ardent sieht leicht angegriffen aus, ich hätte da grad einen in gutem Zustand abzugeben


----------



## Messerharry (30. Juni 2009)

Hey du Günstling, muß des sein, daß du dich in Lenzerheide vergnügst

Scheiß Kurzarbeit, du hast zuviel Zeit


----------



## rossi-v (30. Juni 2009)

hey ich hab urlaub

@eike
deinen ardent könnte ich sicher gebrauchen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. Juli 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> ... 72km & 5.000 hm ...



Zum Glück hast du Bilder vom Sessellift gezeigt, ansonsten wären das (zumindest aufwärts) heiße Angaben für den Titel der Hardcore-Brasilianer-Pussy


----------



## rossi-v (1. Juli 2009)

Gestern vor der Nachhausefahrt hab ich mir noch 30 km & 4.000 hm am Rothorn gegeben. (3x runter von ganz oben)
Mit der Avid Juciy 7 bin ich sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme mit nachlassende Bremsleistung.
Das Specialized Enduro hat die Tortour sehr gut überstanden, sieht nur aus wie Sau.
Nur einen Durchschlag bei einem Sprung auf einen spitzen Stein am HR, keinen Sturz. 

Auf dem Parkplatz hab ich mir dann jedes mal die Zeit genommen die Federelemente exakt abzustimmen.
Luftdruck & Sattelneigung analog.

War schon geil dort.
Wetter war super, Leute freundlich, Einheimische hilfsberei, Hotel preiswert & WLAN, Essen lecker, sehr bikefreundlich.
44 CHF Tageskarte am Rothorn. Ich denke wenn man früh startet, schafft man 7 Abfahrten, ca. 10.000 hm pro Tag.

Ich brauch 44 min für hoch & runter.

Uneigeschränke Empfehlung für Lenzerheide, ich war in Churwalden im Hotel Hemmi.

*Insgesamt 120 km & 10.500 hm downhill* & 1.500 hm uphill.


Rückweg dann über Oberalp-, Furka- & Grimselpass da hab ich es dem Auto richtig gegeben. 

see you rossi


----------



## iTom (1. Juli 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> ...(3x runter von ganz oben)
> Mit der Avid Juciy 7 bin ich sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme mit nachlassende Bremsleistung.
> 
> ...
> ...



Da haste es Deinem Rad und Deinem Auto so richtig besorgt


----------



## Messerharry (1. Juli 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man früh startet, schafft man 7 Abfahrten, ca. 10.000 hm pro Tag.
> 
> Ich brauch 44 min für hoch & runter.




Wir haben beim 2008er Bike Attack am Freitag 8 Abfahrten gemacht, zum Training  

Samstag Qualizeit war 19,30 min   mit einem Ausritt durch Übermut.

Der Wildhaber ist die Quali in 15,12 min runtergebraten    der Sack.


----------



## rossi-v (3. Juli 2009)

*Was steht an am WE??*

Alles unter Hornisgrinde ist im Prinzip zuniedrig. 

Nee egal, bin auch für die Pfalz offen, oder Heidelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (3. Juli 2009)

Wenns Dir nicht zu früh ist wollte ich am So VoMi in die Pfalz und mal den Weinbiet näher unter die Lupe nehmen.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (4. Juli 2009)

Hmm, okay das passt, Treffpunkt an der kinderkotzfarbenen Kirche?

10:30-11:00 Uhr


----------



## matou (5. Juli 2009)

Kleine Planänderung.
Uwe und ich treffen uns heute 1800 am Skiheim zu einer Runde BM. Wer Lust hat - möge sich melden 

Gruss René


----------



## Messerharry (5. Juli 2009)

matou schrieb:


> 1800 am Skiheim ein Runde BM. Wer Lust hat - melden



Gemelded


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juli 2009)

Wir fahren aber vorher übern Plattentrail & zurück über den Ursprungstrail.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...43304&sspn=0.003769,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17


----------



## Messerharry (5. Juli 2009)

Aber zuerst treffen WIR uns am Skiheim


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juli 2009)

ähh, ja


----------



## matou (5. Juli 2009)

Hier regnet es gerade wie Hölle. 

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns nacher am Risswasen-Parkplatz treffen, so haben wir eine kürzere Anfahrt zum Trail und können den BM wenn das Wetter hält auch zweimal fahren.


----------



## Messerharry (5. Juli 2009)

Am Ruhestein (http://www.ruhestein.de/html/webcam.htm) ist´s tocken

Risswasen ist wieder von 0 auf 100 ohne warmfahren  du jungspund

Ich glaub wir warten mal das Wetter ab, so bis kurz zuvor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Juli 2009)

Vom Skiheim gehts auch gleich bergauf 

Entscheiden wir uns einfach in einer Stunde...


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juli 2009)

In Eggenstein ist es auch trocken, 

würde auch beim Skiheim bleiben
1800


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juli 2009)

Wetter sieht gut, aus
Mehliskopf bzw. Ruhestein

bis dann
skiheim


----------



## Messerharry (5. Juli 2009)

Pack mich auch zusammen, bis bald
Skiheim Rulez!


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juli 2009)

Gute Runde, seit langem mal wieder Plattenweg & Brudersweg gefahren.


----------



## matou (6. Juli 2009)

Ja, absolut - hat riesen Spaß gemacht.

Wenn du das nächste Mal mehr Strecke machen willst können wir auch mal wieder folgende Variante probieren: Bahnhof BH > Bernsteintrails > Käpple > Risswasen > BM inkl Plattenweg > BH

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. Juli 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, absolut - hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Wenn dz das nächste Mal mehr Strecke machen willst können wir auch mal wieder folgende Variante probieren: Bahnhof BH > Bernsteintrails > Käpple > Risswasen > BM inkl Plattenweg > BH
> 
> Gruss René



wäre das ne idee für einen feierabend ausflug diese woche?


----------



## matou (7. Juli 2009)

Klar geht das - notfalls lässt man den Plattenweg weg.

Generell würde bei mir Morgen (Mi) und Freitag gehen - ab 16:00 Uhr bin ich flexibel. 

Wie siehts bei Dir & sonstigen Interessenten aus?

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (7. Juli 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Klar geht das - notfalls lässt man den Plattenweg weg.
> 
> Generell würde bei mir Morgen (Mi) und Freitag gehen - ab 16:00 Uhr bin ich flexibel.
> 
> ...



Interesse hätte ich auch, nur weiß ich noch nicht, ob die Zeit dazu finden kann oder nicht. Wird dann relativ kurzfristig sein und auch noch vom Wetter abhängen. Würde da das Schiheim wieder der Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Klar geht das - notfalls lässt man den Plattenweg weg.
> 
> Generell würde bei mir Morgen (Mi) und Freitag gehen - ab 16:00 Uhr bin ich flexibel.
> 
> ...



Mittwoch geht es bei mir erst ab 16:30 weil ich vorher Seminar hab. So wie das Wetter zur Zeit ausschaut wird Biken die nächsten Tage aber sowieso eine (zu) feuchte Angelegenheit. 
Aber dass ich mich überhaupt wieder melde zeigt euch, ich weis endlich wo ich in einem Monat wohne  Und zwar residiere ich ab Mitte August im Ettlinger Villenviertel am Fuße des Wattkopfs  Gut für eine Villa für mich alleine hats nicht gereicht aber dafür kostet es auch nicht so viel.


----------



## matou (7. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Würde da das Schiheim wieder der Treffpunkt sein?



Wenn es bei dem Wetter stattfindet - gibt die Streckenführung Aufschluss über den Startpunkt... 


matou schrieb:


> Bahnhof BH > Bernsteintrails > Käpple > Risswasen > BM inkl Plattenweg > BH





Eike. schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht es bei mir erst ab 16:30 weil ich vorher Seminar hab. So wie das Wetter zur Zeit ausschaut wird Biken die nächsten Tage aber sowieso eine (zu) feuchte Angelegenheit.
> Aber dass ich mich überhaupt wieder melde zeigt euch, ich weis endlich wo ich in einem Monat wohne  Und zwar residiere ich ab Mitte August im Ettlinger Villenviertel am Fuße des Wattkopfs  Gut für eine Villa für mich alleine hats nicht gereicht aber dafür kostet es auch nicht so viel.



Glückwunsch! aber pass auf, dass deine Grundausdauer dann nicht baden geht wenn du so nah am Wattkopf wohnst .


----------



## wookie (7. Juli 2009)

do oder fr wäre bei mir am besten, aber ich schließe mich am besten spontan an


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! aber pass auf, dass deine Grundausdauer dann nicht baden geht wenn du so nah am Wattkopf wohnst .



Schlimmer kanns kaum werden. Ich war seit ich aus dem Allgäu zurück bin ein einziges mal auf dem Rad und jetzt wo ich endlich wieder den Kopf frei hab schifft es


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> do oder fr wäre bei mir am besten, aber ich schließe mich am besten spontan an



Do würde sich gut anhören Scheint meinerseits doch nicht so einfach zu werden. Falls ich fahre würde, wird es eine superspontane Zusage werden...


----------



## matou (8. Juli 2009)

Do geht bei mir def. nicht - Fr ist kein Problem.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2009)

Morgen wird das Wetter wahrscheinlich eh nicht mitmachen. Lasst uns doch mal den Freitag ins Visier nehmen, zum Wochenende solls ja besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (9. Juli 2009)

*Was steht an am WE??*

Hornisgrinde, Badener Höhe ???
Oder mal was ganz anderes ?

rossi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Juli 2009)

Wenn Sonntag wer in die Pfalz geht, wäre ich dabei. Habe auch schon beim AWP-Team angefragt.


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> *Was steht an am WE??*
> 
> Hornisgrinde, Badener Höhe ???
> Oder mal was ganz anderes ?
> ...



Wahrscheinlich Outdoor-Duschen  so langsam könnts scho mal wieder aufhören. Abwechslung ist ja ganz nett aber jetzt ists gut.


----------



## wookie (10. Juli 2009)

heute siehts doch ganz gut aus, oder?


----------



## matou (10. Juli 2009)

ja - sieht gut aus 

Ab wann könnt ihr denn? Ist 16:00 Start Bhf BH zu zeitig?

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (10. Juli 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ja - sieht gut aus
> 
> Ab wann könnt ihr denn? Ist 16:00 Start Bhf BH zu zeitig?
> 
> Gruss René



fährt jemand von KA mit der bahn? Ich würde sozusagen von der arbeit direkt aufs rad nach BH. entweder mit bahn oder per muskelkraft.


----------



## matou (10. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> fährt jemand von KA mit der bahn? Ich würde sozusagen von der arbeit direkt aufs rad nach BH. entweder mit bahn oder per muskelkraft.



Sorry, dass ich schon wieder absagen muss - ich hab fast einen Termin verbaselt und bin zu der Zeit garnicht da.

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (10. Juli 2009)

fährt überhaupt noch jemand?


----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2009)

Ich werde den kommenden Do/Fr/Sa/So erst wieder im Auge behalten. Dieses WE ist der mir zur Verfügung stehende Zeitrahmen etwas begrenzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juli 2009)

Wookie: Willst du eventuell in der nächsten Stunde dann vielleicht ne Strommasten oder Wattkopfrunde wenn schon keiner mit dir fährt?..

__________________


----------



## wookie (10. Juli 2009)

treffpunkt? könnte sofort weg 

würde meinen heim-weg übeer den wattkopf legen und brombertrail runter fahren. wäre das ok?

wenn sich jemand am weekend für horny-grinde entscheidet würd ich das gern machen.


----------



## mw1774 (10. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> treffpunkt? könnte sofort weg



.....

mach auch bald schluss, muss aber noch ins velodrom, da ein werkzeug an der kurbel hängt das da nicht hingehört und sich leider nicht mehr entfernen lässt....


----------



## wookie (10. Juli 2009)

was könnte das den sein? klingt irgendwie lustig


----------



## wookie (10. Juli 2009)

also ich starte meine tour heimwerts jetzt. drum wirds nix mit wattkopf. - mich zieht es einfach früh heim heute.


----------



## mw1774 (10. Juli 2009)

das nennt sich TL-FC35, ist so nen spezialwerkzeug für die xtr-kurbel. gestern sind meine kettenblätter gekommen, das 44er ließ sich noch problemlos montieren, für das 32er muß aber die kurbel ausgebaut werden, bin schon am 3. schritt grandios gescheitert , TL-FC35 sitzt jetzt bombenfest auf der linken kurbel, immerhin hab ich die kurbelkappe entfernen können!
bin halt kein mechaniker , wenigstens konnte ich mit diesem "aufsatz" heute noch ins büro radeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juli 2009)

Sry. Ich bin 10 nach 3 abgehauen weil du nicht mehr eingeloggt warst.

Ander mal.
__________________


----------



## rossi-v (10. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *wenn sich jemand am weekend für horny-grinde entscheidet würd ich das gern machen.*




Da wäre ich auch gern dabei wer noch?

rossi


----------



## Cambria (10. Juli 2009)

Morgen Vormittag/Mittag anyone? Wär bei allem dabei, dass ich von Karlsruhe aus mit der Bahn erreichen kann. Ich schau nachher nochmal rein


----------



## Eike. (11. Juli 2009)

Heute Abend vielleicht mal wieder die Herrenalber Feierabendtour über Bernstein und Mahlberg. Mal sehen was das Wetter macht.
Für Hornisgrinde wär ich zur Zeit wohl nur mit Autoanfahrt nach oben zu gebrauchen, fast ein Monat ohne ist nicht gut für die Fitness


----------



## matou (11. Juli 2009)

Ich werde wohl höchtens Morgen Abend wieder den BM fahren - zu mehr reichts dieses WE leider nicht.

Gruss René


----------



## Cambria (11. Juli 2009)

Heute Abend hab ich leider keine Zeit, werd dann heute Mittag ne Runde am Wattkopf drehen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was für morgen Abend. Bis denn


----------



## wookie (11. Juli 2009)

ich plane für morgen eine tour zur grünhütte. das mit der hornygrinde ging leider nicht da mich mein frauchen und ihre freundin anhimmeln mit ihnen zur grünhütte zu fahren.

kann mir einer sagen wie lange man vom skiheim bis zur grünhütte und zurück benötigt? (so mit 45 min essen und trinken auf der hütte)
evtl gibt es einen besseren (frauenfreundlichen) startpunkt noch weiter oben? (falls eine mitliest, das ist nicht diskriminierend gemeint)

@rossi: sorry, klappt leider nicht mit der grinde. vielleicht hast du ja heute lust auf eine runde mahlberg oder bernstein oder feierabend-BM. eike wollte auch in diese richtung aufbrechen.


----------



## mw1774 (11. Juli 2009)

hallo wookie,
fahre am besten vom dobel aus, parkplatz beim fussballplatz, dann asphaltstrecke richtung weithäusle-schweitzerkopf-hahnenfalz usw.
fahrzeit ab dobel im sehr sehr gemütlichen tempo 1,5 -2 std.


----------



## wookie (11. Juli 2009)

dreht heut abend jemand eine runde mit (bernstein oder mahlberg oder sowas)?



mw1774 schrieb:


> hallo wookie,
> fahre am besten vom dobel aus, parkplatz beim fussballplatz, dann asphaltstrecke richtung weithäusle-schweitzerkopf-hahnenfalz usw.
> fahrzeit ab dobel im sehr sehr gemütlichen tempo 1,5 -2 std.



okay, danke


----------



## Eike. (11. Juli 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja zur Abwechslung mal wieder richtig gut aus. Vorschlag: 18 Uhr BH Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (11. Juli 2009)

ok 18:00 Uhr Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof


----------



## Eike. (11. Juli 2009)

Klasse, bis später.


----------



## w3rd (11. Juli 2009)

Eike ich überlege grade ob ich mal wieder mitfahre, falls ihr mich mitnehmt.  Bin aber auch nicht fit glaub ich. 
Wie schwierig ist die Strecke denn technisch? Vergleich mit Forbach oder SMDH?

AAH ne doch nicht. Seh grad ich müsste in 15 minuten an der s-bahn sein. Das wird nix. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2009)

Fährt jemand am Do/Fr. den BM? Wenn bei mir nix dazwischen kommt würde ich mich dann anschließen. Einmal nicht bei Schnee fahren...


----------



## rossi-v (13. Juli 2009)

Ach hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen,

am Sa. hatte ich mit Harry & Ralph eine engagierte CC-Runde gedreht.

Eggenstein - Berghausen - Weingarten - Michaelsberg - Bruchsal - Sallebusch - Jöhlingen - Kleinsteinbach - Berghausen - KA Hagsfeld - Oststadt - Weststadt - Klink - Eggenstein

102 km & 1.100 hm mit dem Hardtail

mal was anderes & schnell sind wir gefahren - puhh

see you
rossi


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2009)

Da hatte wohl die Rosette geglüht, bei 100km


----------



## wookie (13. Juli 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> 102 km & 1.100 hm mit dem Hardtail


 gehts noch?


----------



## rossi-v (13. Juli 2009)

Nur die Harten komen in den Garten, ...


ich war am Ende noch erstaunlich fit & dabei hatte ich noch einen schleichenden Plattfuss & musste 4x pumpen. 

Der Rosette ging/geht es gut.
Die Klinik lag nur auf dem Weg.


----------



## burn23 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo GBZ-Brasilianer,

ich bin seit einiger gewissen Zeit hier im Forum angemeldet. Vor einiger Zeit stieß ich hier auf diesen Thread. So wie ich die Sache sehe seid ihr paar Leute, die sich mehr oder weniger zum Touren und Trail fahren treffen, ist das richtig?

Da ich seit letztem Jahr dem Mountainbike-Fahren verfallen bin  und mir es sehr viel Spaß macht, wollte ich euch fragen ob man sich bei euch zum Fahren anschließen könnte?

Bis jetzt war ich oft im Bruchsaler Raum, HD und ab und zu in KA unterwegs, sowie Schwäbische Alb, da meine Freundin bis vor kurzem dort wohnte...

Wär cool wenn ihr euch mal melden würdet! 

Gruß Burn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2009)

Klar, wenn du hier eine Tour siehst die dich interessiert sag einfach Bescheid. Es wäre aber nicht verkehrt wenn wir vorher mal eine kleine Runde ab Karlsruhe fahren damit wir einschätzen können ob du fahrtechnisch nicht überfordert bist. Das ist jetzt gar nicht böse gemeint aber unsere Touren sind halt oft recht anspruchsvoll und da macht es für alle wenig Sinn wenn sich einer abquält.


----------



## wookie (15. Juli 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... aber unsere Touren sind halt oft recht anspruchsvoll ...



es gibt auch alternativen - ab und zu gibt es auch mal entspannte ausflüge. Da werden schon mal die trails links liegen gelassen, weil man angst um seine carbon-teile hat oder so.


----------



## burn23 (15. Juli 2009)

Servus!

So wie ich die Sache sehe (und es mir Andi erklärt hat) seid ihr in erster Linie die Freeride-Fraktion. Da ich eher der Tourentyp bin (hab aber nix gegen Freeriden), hat er mir vorgeschlagen, dass ich mich im Anti-Bruchsaler-Warmduscher (woher kommt das eigentlich??) mal melden soll. Nichtsdestotrotz sag ich danke für die Einladung zum Biken 

Gruß Burn


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2009)

Ach diese Schubladen darf man nicht überbewerten. Ich sehe mich selber auch als Tourenfahrer aber halt mit deutlicher Vorliebe für technische Singletrails. Die Bruchsaler Fraktion findest du wirklich eher im anderen Thread aber wenn du mal um Karlsruhe oder im Nordschwarzwald ein paar Trails probieren willst melde dich.


----------



## iTom (15. Juli 2009)

Fähr jemand morgen Nachmittag zufällig sowas wie BM?

Wetter scheint gut zu werden.


----------



## burn23 (15. Juli 2009)

Servus!

@Eike: Ja wenn das so ist... würd sagen dann fahr ich einfach mal mit und gut. Wie gesagt, ich mag auch liebend gern Singletrails. Kann halt schlecht einschätzen wer was wie gern mit wem fährt und überhaupt. 
Also: Wenn ne Tour (oder wie auch immer) ansteht fahr ich mal mit. Sooo unerfahren bin ich jetzt auch net. Schätz mich so als guten mittelmäßigen Biker ein. Morgen früh fahr ich von daheim aus nach HD und heiz die Trails richtung Ziegelhausen runter und fahr wieder heim (Kurzarbeit machts möglich).

Adios Burn

P.S.: Eine Frage hab ich noch: Seid ihr jetzt 2 Lager (GBZ-Brasilianer+Anti-Bruchsaler-Warmduscher) oder wie kann man das jetzt verstehen? Oder wird da nur örtlich zwischen KA und Bruchsal unterschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (15. Juli 2009)

burn23 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Adios Burn
> 
> P.S.: Eine Frage hab ich noch: Seid ihr jetzt 2 Lager (GBZ-Brasilianer+Anti-Bruchsaler-Warmduscher) oder wie kann man das jetzt verstehen? Oder wird da nur örtlich zwischen KA und Bruchsal unterschieden?



Hi!
Ich würde es mal so beschreiben, je nachdem wie einem danach ist, fährt man in "GBZ-Brasilianer Touren" mehr in Ettlingen, und vorwiegend Nordschwarzwald und wenn derjenige vorwiegend Lust hat auf Eichelberg, Michaelsberg oder auch Kraichgau, fährt in "Anti-Bruchsaler-Warmduscher" mit. 
Wobei beide Fred-Schreiber auch mal gelegentlich in die Pfalz fahren.


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2009)

Eben das ganze ist ja kein Verein. Es hat sich einfach so entwickelt, dass die "Karlsruher" Touren hier verabredet werden und die Bruchsaler halt in dem anderen Thread. Hält das ganze auch übersichtlicher.

BM wäre mal gar keine schlechte Idee aber ohne den Plattenweg der dürfte zur Zeit stellenweise hüfttief sein.


----------



## Nerd (16. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, BM ist ein gutes Stichwort, würde ich ja auch liebend gerne mal unter die Räder nehmen. 

Steht denn für heute Abend schon eine Tour mit überschaubarem Begauf-Anteil auf dem Programm?


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2009)

Naja BM zum Beispiel  Wenn man mit dem Auto anreist und am Risswasen parkt hat man gerade mal 500hm


----------



## Nerd (16. Juli 2009)

Sehr gerne, so gutes Wetter wie heute gibt es erstmal nicht mehr ;-)
Könnte so gegen 17:45 mitm Auto in KA starten.


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2009)

Würde mir auch passen. Kannst du mich wieder mitnehmen?


----------



## Nerd (16. Juli 2009)

Ja klar, kein Problem.
Auto ist damit voll, du kannst ja versuchen, ob du noch ein paar Mitstreiter findest und mit denen einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Ich fahr jetzt los und melde mich dann aus KA bei dir auf dem Handy, sobald ich Abflugbereit bin.


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2009)

Klasse bis später.
Also wenn noch jemand mitkommen will, wir müssten so gegen 18:30 am Parkplatz Risswasen sein. Anfahrt über die Straße Bad Herrenalb -> Loffenau nach dem Käppele links abbiegen, da müsste auch eine Ausschilderung zur Teufelsmühle sein.

21:25
Das war mal eine gescheite Feierabendtour. Und ich hab beim Teufelsloch so viel geschafft wie noch nie  Jetzt muss nur noch der Fuß seltener raus dann kann ich den Teil als durchgefahren abhaken  Hätt ich vor zwei Jahren noch nichtmal im Traum dran gedacht.


----------



## rossi-v (18. Juli 2009)

*Geht morgen vormittag etwas*, Pfalz oder Scharzwald ist mir egal, Mahlberg war ich auch lange nicht mehr.

Sogar Wattkopf & Kreuzelsberg wären mal wieder attraktiv.

Ab 10:00?

see you

PS: Habe gerade mal geschaut, das letzte Mal war ich am 29.07.2008 auf dem Wattkopf. Das liegt 1 Jahr zurück !!!


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2009)

Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage nehm ich mir nichts vor. Wenn es doch besser wird können wir ja spontan was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (18. Juli 2009)

Gut bei spontan kommt dann für mich eigentlich nur Wattkopf & Kreuzelsberg in Frage.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2009)

Das Wetter hat sich wohl wieder beruhigt. Kommt heute nachmittag/abend jemand mit in die Pfalz? Ich hab noch das KVV Sommerticket und bis jetzt hat sich das nicht wirklich gelohnt. Die Züge in denen KVV Fahrkarten gelten fahren um :34 am Hauptbahnhof ab und sind eine Stunde später in Maikammer. Rückfahrt ist dann stündlich bis 21 Uhr also sollte man spätestens um 17:34 Uhr in Karlsruhe abfahren damit sich das lohnt.


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2009)

Hi Eike,
ich will heute auch in die Pfalz - allerdings werde ich schon 1330/1400 hier losfahren und konditionsbedingt nur eine kurze Runde drehen.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2009)

Da hätte ich auch kein Problem mit. 13:30 wird bei mir allerdings eng werden. Wenn wir uns um 14 Uhr bei dir treffen passts.


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2009)

1400 bei mir können wir machen. Ich muss aber nochmal sagen, dass ich seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad war


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2009)

Ok bis gleich. Keine Sorge, ich bin auch nicht annähernd so fitt wie ich gerne wär, das passt scho


----------



## rossi-v (20. Juli 2009)

Ja trainiert für den GTR


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2009)

Wer 100km mit dem HT fährt kann uns auch den Berg hochziehen!


----------



## rossi-v (20. Juli 2009)

btw: Geht von Euch jmd. zum Fest am WE, ich bin noch am überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (24. Juli 2009)

Apropros GTR-Training...

...Morgens halb Zehn in Deutschland.


----------



## wookie (24. Juli 2009)

matou schrieb:


>



  - Badener Sattel  (schaut auf dem schild)
wie fährt sich der?

edit: gibs zu, du bist so früh dort  nicht hingefahren, sondern hast in der hütte einen rausch ausgeschlafen


----------



## matou (24. Juli 2009)

...ne, aber mal im Ernst. Der Weg zum Badener Sattel ist wieder relativ gut befahrbar. Der feine Sand wurde durch den Regen ausgewaschen, und zwischen den übriggebliebenen Steinen ist eine Grasdecke gewachsen.


----------



## Eike. (24. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> edit: gibs zu, du bist so früh dort  nicht hingefahren, sondern hast in der hütte einen rausch ausgeschlafen



Hey das ist ja mal eine Idee. Weis noch jemand ob es da oben eine Feuerstelle gibt?


----------



## matou (24. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> edit: gibs zu, du bist so früh dort  nicht hingefahren, sondern hast in der hütte einen rausch ausgeschlafen



Wieso?  Ich schleppe doch nicht das ganze Zeug dort hoch. Oder meinst du ich hätte meinen Camelback mit hochprozentigen gefüllt und habs dann gestern nicht mehr runtergeschafft. 

Wieder ernst...
...um die Uhrzeit ist dort wenigstens niemand unterwegs. Beim Aufstieg wollte mich mitten im Wald nur ein Sattelschlepper (!) umfahren und beim DH sind mir ganze zwei Wanderer begegnet.


----------



## wookie (24. Juli 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey das ist ja mal eine Idee. Weis noch jemand ob es da oben eine Feuerstelle gibt?



sieht nicht danach aus:
http://www.road-trip.eu/gallery/bike-trips/badnerhoeheI/2006-05-07 Badner Hoehe/DSC00171.JPG

hat hier jemand was von grillen gesagt? 

Es gibt aber auch Hütten hier in der Nähe mit Feuerstelle. Ich finde man sollte Eikes Idee nicht verwerfen. Ein Brasilianer-Grillen ist doch dringend wieder mal nötig. Sonst müssen wir das wieder im "fast-winter" machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (26. Juli 2009)

heute ne tour?


----------



## wookie (26. Juli 2009)

ok, etwas konkreter:

ich fahre um 13:30 uhr Horny-Grinde oder Pfalz. Bekomme heute das Auto  2 Räder + Personen passen noch rein.

edit: 13:30 oder bissl später - heute bleibt es sicher lange hell.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juli 2009)

Ich könnte um 14:26 in Marxzell sein wenn dir das nicht zu spät ist? Gestern wars ein bischen später und ich sitz mitten im Umzugschaos. An der Hornisgrinde könnte ich eine schöne ~1200hm Tour ab Unterstmatt mit neuen Trails guiden. Da oben müsste heute ein Bombenwetter sein.


----------



## wookie (26. Juli 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich könnte um 14:26 in Marxzell sein wenn dir das nicht zu spät ist? Gestern wars ein bischen später und ich sitz mitten im Umzugschaos. An der Hornisgrinde könnte ich eine schöne ~1200hm Tour ab Unterstmatt mit neuen Trails guiden. Da oben müsste heute ein Bombenwetter sein.



ok, können wir machen. du musst aber nicht mit der bahn bis marxzell fahren. ich kann dich auch abholen. - fahre ja über ettlingen -> autobahn -> ausfahrt baden-baden.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juli 2009)

Ah noch besser, ich hab gedacht du willst vielleicht "hintenrum" über Loffenau fahren. Dann treffen wir uns doch um 14:15 in Ettlingen am Stadtbahnhof dann musst du nicht noch hin und zurück durch Rüppurr.


----------



## wookie (26. Juli 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ah noch besser, ich hab gedacht du willst vielleicht "hintenrum" über Loffenau fahren. Dann treffen wir uns doch um 14:15 in Ettlingen am Stadtbahnhof dann musst du nicht noch hin und zurück durch Rüppurr.



ok, ich fahre kurz nach 14 uhr hier daheim los, müsste also mit 14:15 hinkommen. 

falls noch jemand lust bekommt, einer passt noch ins auto


----------



## matou (26. Juli 2009)

Sooo, am Freitag wurde für den GTR die Kondition etwas trainiert, heute der Umgang mit der Kamera. 
Morgen ist dann "Trails auffinden und Orientierung" dran. 





Ein neuer(?) Drop auf dem IXS-DH...




...mit etwas Abstand, damit die Airtime mehr wirkt


----------



## Saci (26. Juli 2009)

oh ja, der drop is neu.. müsste auf höhe des steinfeldes sein, war ja iwie im gespräch das zu umfahrn..bin mir aber au ned ganz sicher


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Drop war/ist in Fahrtrichtung links der Chickenway.
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass der Drop nur für letztes Wochenende gebaut wurde und wieder abgerissen wird.

@matou: geile Bilder   Was für 'ne DSLR hast du denn?


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Brzils,

jemand Lust heute so um 19:00 auf  BM?
Treffpunkt könnte Risswasen sein.


Gruß aus Gernsbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. Juli 2009)

Lust ja aber am Donnerstag muss die Wohnung leer sein und bis dahin ist noch einiges zu tun.


----------



## matou (27. Juli 2009)

Eike,
ich hab heute mal das Gartenbachtal ausprobiert. Hast nichts verpasst! Von oben gesehen ist alles total zugewachsen - die Trails die ich dort alternativ gefahren bin waren alles andere als berauschend. Aus Frust bin ich dann nochmal von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach zurück. 



Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @matou: geile Bilder   Was für 'ne DSLR hast du denn?


Danke. Es ist nur eine alte Nikon D50.



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hi Brzils,
> 
> jemand Lust heute so um 19:00 auf  BM?
> Treffpunkt könnte Risswasen sein.
> ...


Sorry, war heute VoMi schon ausgiebig unterwegs. 


Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (27. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann kann ich das von der Liste streichen. Ich hab gestern mit Wookie meine Trailkenntnisse rund um die Hornisgrinde aufgefrischt und dabei fast einen Flachköpper am Biberkessel gemacht  Zum Glück stand da ein sehr hilfreicher Baumstamm in der Gegend rum. Obwohl, eigentlich war der ja gerade der Grund. Auf jeden Fall weis ich jetzt, dass ich den Trail an der Darmstädter Hütte und auch die anderen die ich bis jetzt nur hinterhergefahren bin wiederfinde.


Gruß aus dem Chaos - life in a box, naja many boxes


----------



## Osama bin biken (28. Juli 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ok, dann kann ich das von der Liste streichen. Ich hab gestern mit Wookie meine Trailkenntnisse rund um die Hornisgrinde aufgefrischt und dabei fast einen Flachköpper am Biberkessel gemacht  Zum Glück stand da ein sehr hilfreicher Baumstamm in der Gegend rum. Obwohl, eigentlich war der ja gerade der Grund. Auf jeden Fall weis ich jetzt, dass ich den Trail an der Darmstädter Hütte und auch die anderen die ich bis jetzt nur hinterhergefahren bin wiederfinde.
> 
> 
> Gruß aus dem Chaos - life in a box, naja many boxes



... Schade, wollte mich gerade für eine Samstag´s Shuttle riesenrunde ins Gespräch bringen - ev. konnte man ja beim KVV fragen, ob´s mehr Kapazität bei Vorreservierung gibt....


----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ab Donnerstag sowieso für 2,5 Wochen weg, danach Umzuch und GTR. Vor Ende August bin ich total ausgebucht.


----------



## rossi-v (7. August 2009)

Tote Hose im Thread, was geht ab am WE?


----------



## iTom (7. August 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Tote Hose im Thread, was geht ab am WE?



Ich kann "nur" meine kleine Heimrunde am Sonntagmorgen durchziehen, für mehr ist nicht dieses Wochenende.


----------



## matou (7. August 2009)

Servus,
wenn das Wetter passt würde ich am So-Abend eine große BM Runde drehen.

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (7. August 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Tote Hose im Thread, was geht ab am WE?



also morgen ab 13-14:00 Uhr ca wäre ok.
was stellen wir an? eisessen muss dabei sein  vielleicht bekomme ich das auto dann können wir irgendwo hin fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> eisessen muss dabei sein


Falls ihr Sonntag NaMi/Abend fahren wollt/könnt:

BH > Bernstein > Käpple > Risswasen > BM > BH > Eis essen


----------



## rossi-v (7. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> also morgen ab 13-14:00 Uhr ca wäre ok.
> was stellen wir an? eisessen muss dabei sein  vielleicht bekomme ich das auto dann können wir irgendwo hin fahren.




Hi.,

wenn Du Dein Auto bekommst, können wir ja zur Hornisgrinde Start z.B. Unterstmatt, ähnl. Tour die wir mal mit Rene gefahren sind.
Eis gibt es bestimmt am Mummelsee.

Ich würde dann mit meinem Rad direkt nach Ettlingen zu einem definierten Treffpunkt kommen.


Wenn Du das Auto nicht bekommst können wir ja Wattkopf & Kreuzelsberg um Ettlingen unsicher machen. + Eisessen im Zentrum.

Oder falls Du noch ne Idee hast.

@rene am So. wäre ich dabei.
wir können ja noch zw. risswasen & bm den weishäuslesplatz & plattenweg dranhängen. 
 rossi


----------



## wookie (7. August 2009)

so. nachmittag solls regnen 
ich meld mich nochmal wegen morgen


----------



## wookie (8. August 2009)

treffen wir uns in ettlingen und machen den kreuzelberg bzw die ettlinger linien unsicher?
ich kann losfahren sobald meine frau heimkommt, so ca 13:00 Uhr. ich sag noch bescheid wann genau


----------



## rossi-v (8. August 2009)

Wo wollen wir uns in Ettlingen treffen am Schwimmbadparkplatz ?

Ich müsste 1 h vorher den Treffpunkt & -zeit wissen.
Ich komme per Rad.



see you


----------



## wookie (8. August 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir uns in Ettlingen treffen am Schwimmbadparkplatz ?
> 
> Ich müsste 1 h vorher den Treffpunkt & -zeit wissen.
> Ich komme per Rad.
> ...



*14:30 Uhr Schwimmbadparkplatz?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (8. August 2009)

alles klar


----------



## KA-Biker (8. August 2009)

wookie, fährst du jetzt den Westweg noch oder lässt dus sin dieses Jahr?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. August 2009)

Und noch den Wattkopf bestiegen???
Ich war tatsächlich nochmal Eis essen !!!
Schön wars mal wieder!!


----------



## rossi-v (9. August 2009)

Ja wir sind noch den Brombeertrail gefahren.
Dann hatte wookie nen Platten vorne.

@rene
Wann willst Du denn heute starten, eher früher als später ist wohl besser.


----------



## harke (9. August 2009)

habt ihr auch paar heiße brasilianerinnen am start?da würd ich gern mal mitkommen!


----------



## matou (9. August 2009)

Hi Uwe,
ich könnte frühestens 1800 in BH oder Skiheim sein.

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (9. August 2009)

Okay dann meld Dich später obs noch klappt.

Kannst ja mal den Minion F 2.5er mitbringen.


----------



## bentiger_1991 (9. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich hatte mit nem kumpel auch noch vor heute besame mucho zu fahren. wir wollten um 14 oder 15 uhr in ettlingen mit der bahn losfahren.

wisst ihr um wieviel uhr die busse zum skiheim hochfahren? bei der kvv wurde ich da irgendwie nicht fündig. 

und kann mir noch jemand den weg vom skiheim bis zur teufelsmühle erklären?

ich hab mich da immer ein wenig verirrt - bin unten beim albursprung gelandet und musste dann nen ewigen trail hochschieben, bis dieser hütte da die auch ungefähr auf der höhe von der teufelsmühle ist...der trail ist aber recht ansehnlich, den sollte man vielleicht auch mal runterfahren 

wir sind entweder um 14.35 oder um 15.35 in bad herrenalb...haben wir da einen anschluss an nen bus?

falls sich noch jemand anschliessen will, bin ich dafür dass man sich oben trifft, weil wir gehören eher zur langsam hochschieben fraktion. 

wir haben sogar ne gute kamera am start.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2009)

bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> der trail ist aber recht ansehnlich, den sollte man vielleicht auch mal runterfahren


Heiners Wegle oder Brudesweg?



bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> wir sind entweder um 14.35 oder um 15.35 in bad herrenalb


Wann jetzt?

Ich halte nix davon sich dort heute nachmittag mit dem Rad runter zu stürzen. Es werden sicherlich scharenweise Rotsocken unterwegs sein. Das gibt sicher Ärger.


----------



## bentiger_1991 (9. August 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Heiners Wegle oder Brudesweg?


weiss leider nicht wie die wege heissen. auf jeden fall endet er unten beim albursprung.
und er fängt an einer hütte an - deren name ich dir nach der heutigen tour sage.^^



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wann jetzt?


14.35 sind wir in bad herrenalb am bahnhof. 
kommt da ein bus?



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich halte nix davon sich dort heute nachmittag mit dem Rad runter zu stürzen. Es werden sicherlich scharenweise Rotsocken unterwegs sein. Das gibt sicher Ärger.



wir werden rücksichtsvoll mit ihnen umgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (9. August 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Okay dann meld Dich später obs noch klappt.
> 
> Kannst ja mal den Minion F 2.5er mitbringen.



Ja, ich meld mich. Den Minion habe ich leider gerade auf dem HR, der Ibex hat sich etwas schnell abgenutzt...



bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> 14.35 sind wir in bad herrenalb am bahnhof.
> kommt da ein bus?



Ihr könnt zur Abwechslung auch mit dem Bike hochfahren.



bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> wir werden rücksichtsvoll mit ihnen umgehen.


Ich weiß nicht wie oft ihr schon dort gewesen seid. Aber, bitte tut Euch und uns den gefallen und behandelt den Trail mit "Respekt" - es ist keine DH-Piste. Also strengt Euch ein bisschen an und versucht ohne blockierendes HR und ähnliches runterzukommen.


----------



## bentiger_1991 (9. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ihr könnt zur Abwechslung auch mit dem Bike hochfahren.


macht verdammt viel spass mit nem 19kg rad und 200mm federweg unterm arsch. 
weiss denn niemand wann die busse fahren? ...

und den weg vom skiheim zur teufelsmühle, könnt mir den noch jemand verraten? 



matou schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie oft ihr schon dort gewesen seid. Aber, bitte tut Euch und uns den gefallen und behandelt den Trail mit "Respekt" - es ist keine DH-Piste. Also strengt Euch ein bisschen an und versucht ohne blockierendes HR und ähnliches runterzukommen.



ich schon sehr oft...der andere wirds jetzt zum ersten mal fahren.
machen wir.


----------



## Cambria (9. August 2009)

Hatte grad meinen ersten Ausflug in Stockholm, ich sag euch da geht was  nächstes mal mach ich Bilder!


----------



## wookie (9. August 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> wookie, fährst du jetzt den Westweg noch oder lässt dus sin dieses Jahr?


ich möchte diesen august oder anfang september fahren. leider kann ich nur sehr kurzfristig. kann also sein das es schon nächste woche los geht oder doch erst in 2 wochen. da ich keine gasthäuser in anspruch nehme, sondern in schutzhütten oder unterständen übernachten will ist keine große planung nötig. möchtest du auch fahren?



pumuckl schrieb:


> Und noch den Wattkopf bestiegen???
> Ich war tatsächlich nochmal Eis essen !!!
> Schön wars mal wieder!!


bist du nochmal im pirot gewesen? - ich finde du darfst schon offen mit uns über deine eis-gelüste reden. ich hätte auch noch einen becher gegessen. allein hätt ich mich nicht getraut.



harke schrieb:


> habt ihr auch paar heiße brasilianerinnen am start?da würd ich gern mal mitkommen!


ich bin der meinung das wir mehr brasilianerinnen benötigen. unsere touren sind meist total männer-lastig, was evtl. im kontrast zum alltag der männlichen fahrer mit familie steht. trotzdem - drucken wir flyer?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> - drucken wir flyer?



Was soll da drauf stehen?

"Ich suche meine Musch*"?  Ich habs mal vorsichtshalber kodiert


----------



## wookie (9. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was soll da drauf stehen?
> 
> "Ich suche meine Musch*"?  Ich habs mal vorsichtshalber kodiert



also ich finde das geht noch besser. es macht wenig sinn wenn pussies (englische Bezeichnung für Katze) muschies (einen deutscher Kosename für Katzen) suchen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> also ich finde das geht noch besser. es macht wenig sinn wenn pussies (englische Bezeichnung für Katze) muschies (einen deutscher Kosename für Katzen) suchen.



stimmt   !!!

Wie siehts mit der "Tour de Vogel" aus???


----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2009)

bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> macht verdammt viel spass mit nem 19kg rad und 200mm federweg unterm arsch.


Es soll Leute geben, die mit sowas die Forstpiste locker hochrollen. Ein DH bike ist aber für den Trail fast so ungeeignet, wie ein CC racer. Obwohl die auch manchmal da runter rollen.







bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> weiss denn niemand wann die busse fahren? ...


Nope, fahre immer mit dem Auto. 



bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> und den weg vom skiheim zur teufelsmühle, könnt mir den noch jemand verraten?


Schon, vom Parkplatz erst mal Richtung bergauf, dann an der zweiten rechts abbiegen und dann immer dem Weg folgen. Kommst automatisch an der Hütte raus, wo ihr den Trail vom Albursprung hoch gekommen seid. Der Weg kommt etwas weiter unterhalb der Teufelsmühle raus. Wenn ihr den Plattenweg nicht fahren wollt, müsst ihr dann halt wieder hochschieben. Von daher zum Schieben ist das Skiheim ein ungeeigneter Startplatz. Besser zum Risswasen fahren und die Teerstraße hochschieben. Achso, fährt da überhaupt ein Bus hin?



bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> ich schon sehr oft...


Und kennst den Weg nicht.


----------



## wookie (9. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> stimmt   !!!
> 
> Wie siehts mit der "Tour de Vogel" aus???



gibt es ein genaues datum, oder willst du mehr auf eigene faust eine tour von vogel zu vogel starten?



Don Stefano schrieb:


>



felgenbremse an BM auf braunem soßenspiegel garniert mit 10 cm hardtail. sieht man selten 
kannst Du mir sagen in welchem Jahr das war? btw, kommt der eigentlich wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> gibt es ein genaues datum, oder willst du mehr auf eigene faust eine tour von vogel zu vogel starten?



2010 erst die nächste offizielle Vogeltour, von daher wenn auf eigene Faust.
Habe mal was in den STammtischfred geschrieben.


----------



## bentiger_1991 (9. August 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die mit sowas die Forstpiste locker hochrollen. Ein DH bike ist aber für den Trail fast so ungeeignet, wie ein CC racer. Obwohl die auch manchmal da runter rollen.


zu denen gehöre ich eben nicht. 
aber ich muss sagen, der trail hat mit dem rad heute verdammt viel spass gemacht.  ist ja auch kein reiner dh'ler. 




Don Stefano schrieb:


> Schon, vom Parkplatz erst mal Richtung bergauf, dann an der zweiten rechts abbiegen und dann immer dem Weg folgen. Kommst automatisch an der Hütte raus, wo ihr den Trail vom Albursprung hoch gekommen seid. Der Weg kommt etwas weiter unterhalb der Teufelsmühle raus. Wenn ihr den Plattenweg nicht fahren wollt, müsst ihr dann halt wieder hochschieben. Von daher zum Schieben ist das Skiheim ein ungeeigneter Startplatz. Besser zum Risswasen fahren und die Teerstraße hochschieben. Achso, fährt da überhaupt ein Bus hin?



risswasen und teestraße sagt mir jetzt leider nichts.

wir sind heute wenn man vorm skiheim steht nach rechts gefahren...bei deiner beschreibung muss man links den berg hoch, verstehe ich das richtig?

wir sind danach den brudersweg bis zur hahnenfallshütte hochgeschoben...das war ganz schön anstrengend. 




Don Stefano schrieb:


> Und kennst den Weg nicht.



ich bin bisher jedes mal nen anderen weg gefahren...und habe jedes mal das gefühl gehabt, das die wegwahl nicht gut war. 2x auch schon mim auto hoch...
und hätte gern den schnellsten weg gewusst.^^

hier noch einige fotos von heute:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/433713


----------



## wookie (10. August 2009)

bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> ...risswasen und teestraße sagt mir jetzt leider nichts....auch schon mim auto hoch...



das ist die teerstraße


----------



## Don Stefano (10. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> kannst Du mir sagen in welchem Jahr das war? btw, kommt der eigentlich wieder?


Lt. Angabe im Album war das Anfang September 2004.  Und nein, er kommt nicht wieder. Hier mal ein einigermaßen aktuelles Bild, auf dem er drauf ist.





Das dürfte sein aktuelles Bike sein (Gabel wurde inzwischen upgedatet).





Mehr Bilder von ihm (meist hinter der Kamera) gibt's auf Flickr.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2009)

Hat am Freitag vormittag jemand Lust und Zeit, mit in den PW zum radeln zu kommen?

Will gegen 14, allerspätestens 15 Uhr wieder auf der richtigen Rheinseite sein.

Ziel: Irgendwo bei Neustadt. Vielleicht Loog, Weinbiet, Lambertskreuz, Rietburg, vielleicht aber auch Kalmit. Noch offen für Vorschläge.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. August 2009)

wookie, hättest dus mir früher gesagt, wäre es kein problem gewessen das du auch noch mit gehst. Wir gehn nächste Woche. Allerding weiss ich nicht wie alt du bist, und deshalb ist es auch ungewiss ob du es mit uns 4 pupertiernden 16/17-jährigen ausgehalten hättest...machs gut und bericht wird folgen, sowie bilder vom schlechten kamerahandy.

rad-heil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. August 2009)

Ohh ich glaube Wookie genießt die Ruhe und möchte keine Erziehungsarbeit leisten , ist aber nur ne Vermutung und gehe von mir aus!! Nimms mir nicht krumm.


----------



## wookie (12. August 2009)

also es ist so das ich den westweg erstens wegen der natur und der schönen wege fahre. und zweitens weil ich auf so einer tour viele freiheiten habe. (anhalten ohne das jemand meckert doch weiterfahren zu wollen, berg hoch fahren ohne das so ein spruch kommt "wie lange geht es noch berg hoch?", man kann sich den schlafplatz suchen ohne die vorzüge anderer zu berücksichtigen, man darf auch stinken wie man will/wird) oder sowas in der art eben.

als gruppe zu fahren find ich noch besser, aber nur wenn die mitfahrer genauso denken wie ich.  - den der westweg macht sicher am meisten spaß wenn man ihn mit anderen teilen darf. nur leider hatte ich noch nicht die gelegenheit dazu.


----------



## matou (13. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat am Freitag vormittag jemand Lust und Zeit, mit in den PW zum radeln zu kommen?
> 
> Will gegen 14, allerspätestens 15 Uhr wieder auf der richtigen Rheinseite sein.
> 
> Ziel: Irgendwo bei Neustadt. Vielleicht Loog, Weinbiet, Lambertskreuz, Rietburg, vielleicht aber auch Kalmit. Noch offen für Vorschläge.



Hi Dirk,
ich würde mich anschließen - kenne allerdings nur die Tour Maikammer > Kalmit > HoheLoog > Neustadt > Kalmit > Maikammer 
Würde aber gerne etwas Neues (z.B. Weinbiet) probieren.

Wie ist denn der Stand deiner Planung?

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2009)

Hi René,

sorry, nachdem sich bis gestern Abend keiner gemeldet hat, hab ich umgeschmissen und mich für Sonntag bei der AWP-Crew eingebucht.

Schade.


----------



## matou (13. August 2009)

Mhh, hab auch ein bisschen lange gewartet - ich werde mir Morgen VoMi trotzdem mal den Weinbiet und seine Serpentinen anschauen.

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2009)

Viel Spaß. Weinbiet lohnt sich.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. August 2009)

Ich denke ähnliche wie du wookie. Aber nunja..für nächste Woche ist bestes Wetter vorausgesagt, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## rossi-v (15. August 2009)

Hej, steht diese WE irgendwas in den Abendstunden an, ab 1830?


----------



## wookie (15. August 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Hej, steht diese WE irgendwas in den Abendstunden an, ab 1830?



vielleicht noch etwas später?
ein schöner sommer-nachts-ritt wäre doch mal toll. also nicht ganz dunkel, sondern in der dämmerung.


----------



## rossi-v (15. August 2009)

Okay, warum nicht mach nen Vorschlag, wohin.

Bernstein?

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (15. August 2009)

okay, es gibt da einen tollen ausblick für die nacht. ähnlich dem felsen auf dem bernstein, nur guggt man in die andere richtung (rheintal). man sieht gaggenau inkl. der ganzen käffer im rheintal beleuchtet, - das sieht sicher gut aus.

das ist eine wiese auf dem mauzeberg, oberhalb der drachenfliegerschanze. von dort lässt sich auch bequem der bernstein noch fahren, wenn man noch nicht genug hat. 

oder eben der mahlbergturm. der hat auch einen grillplatz ^^


----------



## rossi-v (16. August 2009)

Wird leider doch nix bei mir heute abend.

rossi


----------



## wookie (16. August 2009)




----------



## rossi-v (16. August 2009)

@wookie
Die Guteabend-Tour können wir ja mal Freitag Abend machen.
Aber erst in 2 Wo., nächstes WE ist ja GTR.

rossi


----------



## matou (16. August 2009)

Übrigens...
...am Einstieg zum zweiten BM-Abschnitt (Mühle) - hat uns das Forstamt eine Chickenline gebaut. 
Vor dem großen querliegenden Fels gehts nun alternativ für alle die die Schlüsselstelle nicht fahren wollen rechts hinunter. Wurde sehr schön gebaut, ein paar Stufen, nicht zu leicht, kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## iTom (16. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Übrigens...
> ...am Einstieg zum zweiten BM-Abschnitt (Mühle) - hat uns das Forstamt eine Chickenline gebaut.
> Vor dem großen querliegenden Fels gehts nun alternativ für alle die die Schlüsselstelle nicht fahren wollen rechts hinunter. Wurde sehr schön gebaut, ein paar Stufen, nicht zu leicht, kann man nicht meckern.



Hast'n Foto davon?


----------



## Eike. (16. August 2009)

Damit rückt der Tag an dem ich den BM durchfahre ein sehr großes Stück näher


----------



## matou (17. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast'n Foto davon?


Hatte nur das Handy dabei > das Foto ist nichts geworden.


----------



## iTom (17. August 2009)

Fahrst Du den BM zufällig diese Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (17. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, da wir am Donnerstag schon zum GTR aufbrechen.


----------



## iTom (17. August 2009)

Nicht schlecht Wünsche auf jeden Fall bestes Wetter, tolle Trails und heiles Ankommen. ...und viel Foddos


----------



## andi1969 (17. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, da wir am Donnerstag schon zum GTR aufbrechen.



*Viel Spass dabei und gesund Heimkommen*


----------



## matou (17. August 2009)

Danke, danke! 
Wir fahren natürlich wieder im bewährten Vierergespann - Conny, Eike, Uwe und icke. Fotos sind garantiert - hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter!


----------



## rossi-v (17. August 2009)

Jepp, bin auch schon ganz hibbelig.


----------



## matou (19. August 2009)

Noch einmal schlafen!!!

Haben wir Euch eigentlich schon unsere neuen Bikes für den GTR gezeigt? Echt abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (19. August 2009)

habt ihr es gut, wie so offt bin ich schonwieder total neidisch 

ich hoffe ihr habt super viel spaß und es bleibt an mensch und bike alles heil!


----------



## grusel07 (19. August 2009)

Auf Empfehlung stell ich hier nochmal die Frage rein:

Ich hab ne Frage zu ner kleinen Downhill Strecke die ich eher durch Zufall gefunden habe....

Ich glaub man erreicht sie wenn man von der Hedwigsquelle links hoch fährt und der offiziellen Schwarzen MTB Strecke folgt (ich hoffe das reicht als Ortsbeschreibung), oben angekommen führt ein schmaler Trail wieder nach unten, dieser kreuzt mehrere breite Waldwege, man kommt auf einer Betonierten Strasse wieder raus wo Gärten angelegt sind, wenn man dieser Strasse nach rechts folgt gelangt man zu einem Parkplatz unterhalb des Birmarkturms... meine Frage ist, hört die Strecke an der Betonierten Strasse auf oder geht die noch weiter und wenn ja wo muss ich dann lang fahren?

Gibt es dort in der Gegend auch noch vergleichbare Strecken?
Ich kenn noch die Strecke die beim Wildgehege anfängt und runter bis zur Strasse geht, auch nich schlecht 

gruß grusel


----------



## matou (19. August 2009)

Frag am Besten mal unseren Wattkopf-Wart - er kennt sich dort ziehmlich gut aus.

EIKE!?


----------



## iTom (19. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Noch einmal schlafen!!!
> 
> Haben wir Euch eigentlich schon unsere neuen Bikes für den GTR gezeigt? Echt abgefahren



nix für mich, zu mädchenhaft


----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

So, wir sind wieder zurück! Schön wars und irgendwie fühle ich mich so als hätte ich zwei Wochen statt 3,5 Tage auf dem Rad gesessen. Der sich vorgestellte tägliche und allgegenwärtige Bergbahn-/Shuttletransport entsprach dann doch nicht ganz der Realität. 

Ein kurzer Abriss für die Zahlen-Daten-Fakten-Fraktion 


~12000 hm (mein Computer hat zwar irgendetwas komisches aufgezeichnet, dies sollte aber stimmen)
~130 km
~ 5 Stürze (bitte korrigieren falls ich etwas vergessen habe)
~ 50 Liter durchs Hosenpolster gefiltertes Regenwasser
~ 27 verputzte Energieriegel und ähnliches kotz: ich kanns nicht mehr sehen!)

227 Fotos sind es geworden - ich werde diese nach und nach durchschauen und "fertig" machen. 
Zum Appetit anregen hab ich hier schon mal ein Foto (mit Selbstauslöser) vom Donnerstag - Trailtest vor dem Rennen.


----------



## iTom (24. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...Der sich vorgestellte tägliche und allgegenwärtige Bergbahn-/Shuttletransport entsprach dann doch nicht ganz der Realität.



Wie sah der Transport aus? Zu Fuß etwa?



> Ein kurzer Abriss für die Zahlen-Daten-Fakten-Fraktion
> 
> ...
> [*]~ 5 Stürze (bitte korrigieren falls ich etwas vergessen habe)



Ui, hoffentlich nix ernsthaftes dabei. Ward ihr wohl ziemlich hurtig unterwegs.



> [*]~ 50 Liter durchs Hosenpolster gefiltertes Regenwasser



Auch nicht schlecht, wer hat denn sonst sowas dabei




> [*]~ 27 verputzte Energieriegel und ähnliches kotz: ich kanns nicht mehr sehen!)
> 
> 227 Fotos sind es geworden - ich werde diese nach und nach durchschauen und "fertig" machen.
> Zum Appetit anregen hab ich hier schon mal ein Foto (mit Selbstauslöser) vom Donnerstag - Trailtest vor dem Rennen.
> ...


----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie sah der Transport aus? Zu Fuß etwa?


Nein, auf die klassische Art. Aus eigener Muskelkraft mit dem Rad.
Nur auf der ersten Etappe war es möglich, alle Trails mit Bergbahn und "wenig" Höhenmeter zur erreichen.



iTom schrieb:


> Ui, hoffentlich nix ernsthaftes dabei. Ward ihr wohl ziemlich hurtig unterwegs.


Ich hoffe nicht, schauen wir mal was beim Kollegen rauskommt. Hurtig? Sagen wir mal so, bergab hat uns niemand überholt. 



iTom schrieb:


> Ist aber kein Bidet-Regen auf dem Foto zu sehen


Bis auf den Samstag hatten wir wunderschönes Wetter. Wenigsten hat uns der Regen so lange verschont bis wir von Arosa auf den Durannapass geradelt sind. Später, in der Gipfelstation vom Weißfluhjoch hat uns jedoch noch ein Gewitter überrascht. In einer Regenpause sind wir nach Davos abgefahren, kurz vor dem Dorf wurde es aber wieder von oben nass.

Regenpause:


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2009)

Schee wars  Aber ein Hüttentaxi zum letzten Ort unter dem Duranapass wäre nicht verkehrt gewesen  Meine alte Casio hat auch überraschenderweise ein paar brauchbare Bilder gemacht. Die kommen aber erst Ende der Woche wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Eigentlich wollte ich ja jetzt gerade die Singletrails von Serfaus austesten aber leider hat meine Federgabel schon vor dem GTR die Grätsche gemacht. Für die drei Tage gings zwar noch aber am Schluss wars so übel, dass ich sogar die letzten 1500hm auf Schotter runtergerollt bin 

@grusel
Das was du meinst dürfte hier als Serpentinentrail bekannt sein. Der geht runter bis auf die Straße nach Bad Herrenalb. Es gibt in der Gegend schon noch einige andere Trails. Hier im Forum findet man dazu einiges aber du kannst natürlich auch gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

Achja, ich vergas...*Defekte*: 

3 Schläuche (2x Durchschlag, 1x defektes Ventil)
1 Mantel (Onza Ibex 2,25 von einem Stein aufgeschlitzt)
2x klemmende Bremskolben
1 defekte Lyrik
1 klemmender Absenkhebel an meiner Gabel (Gehäuse verdreckt)
1x Pedallager hinüber (Wellgo MG-1)


*UND *für alle Zweifler zum Thema Nobby Nic!  Tagesstatistik auf das ganze Starterfeld bezogen - erste Etappe Streckenabschnitt 4 (ca 3-4km zwischen Rothorngipfel und Niemandsland) - 12 Platten!! Über zerfetzte Reifen(!), Durchschläge, -stiche & co war alles dabei


----------



## iTom (24. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> *UND *für alle Zweifler zum Thema Nobby Nic!
> Erste Etappe Streckenabschnitt 4 (ca 3-4km zwischen Rothorngipfel und Niemandsland) - 12 Platten!! Über zerfetzte Reifen(!), Durchschläge, -stiche & co war alles dabei



alle 4 Fahrraeder nacheinander durch die selbe Glasscherbe gefahren sind schon mal 8 platte Reifen dann haben 2 Fahrräder davon ein schlechtes Flickwerk erlebe, sind nochmal 4 Platten

Seid ihr mit Latex-Schläuchen unterwegs gewesen oder schlauchlos oder sonstigen Schläuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit Latex-Schläuchen unterwegs gewesen oder schlauchlos oder sonstigen Schläuchen?


Mit Beiden. Ich meine, die Aufteilung sah so aus...
- Conny, HR, Butyl
- Eike, VR, Latex (?)
- ich, HR, Ventil defekt

Wobei unsere Pannen im Gegensatz zu den Pannern der anderen Teams harmlos und wenig sind.


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2009)

Äh Missverständniss! Natürlich war von uns keiner auf dem Nobby unterwegs deswegen waren ja nicht wir die betroffenen sondern andere. Zum Beispiel einer der auf 3-4km 5 Platten oder so hatte. Für das grobe Gelände und scharfkantige Gestein da oben braucht man einfach einen robusten Reifen und keinen Leichtbau.
Bei uns war es soweit ich weis nur ein Durchschlag bei mir vorne (wegen der defekten Gabel ganz am Anfang als ich mich noch nicht dran gewöhnt hatte) und ein aufgeschnittener Onza bei René aber der war nicht platt oder?
Bei mir wars der erste Platten seit ich mit Latexschläuchen fahre, bin halt hart auf eine Kante aufgekommen und die Gabel konnte das nicht abfedern.


----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

Nö, mein Reifen war nicht platt. War aber ganz knapp, der Riss wurde nur noch von ein paar Gewebefetzen zusammengehalten.


----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

Sodele,
Conny und ich waren bereits Donnerstag Mittag in Lenzerheide und haben ein paar Trails getestet. Diese Fotos habe ich nun fertig...

Mondlandschaft auf dem Rothorn (auch Beginn der Bike Attack Strecke und Nobby Nic Killer)




und abwärts gehts (dieser Trail war gottseidank auch am ersten Renntag dabei  )


 

 

 

 

Erstes Briefing am Abend - Strecke zusammen basteln




Als Basis für die Streckenplanung haben wir (u.a.) 1:50k Karten mit den möglichen Wegabschnitten bekommen.


----------



## iTom (24. August 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... (wegen der defekten Gabel ganz am Anfang als ich mich noch nicht dran gewöhnt hatte) ...



Eike, da kommt der Schwabe in Dir durch! Jetzt geizt er schon mim Federweg bei so ner Veranstaltung

Z. Glück hatte ich bisher noch keine def. Gabel.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Achja, ich vergas...*Defekte*:
> 
> 3 Schläuche (2x Durchschlag, 1x defektes Ventil)
> 1 Mantel (Onza Ibex 2,25 von einem Stein aufgeschlitzt)
> ...



Hast Du die Absenkung wieder hinbekommen? Meine hakt auch. Hab mal Öl reingesprüht. Ist aber nicht wirklich besser geworden.


----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

Hi Dirk,
ja, funktioniert wieder. Hab aber auch alles auseinandergebaut, gereinigt und den Zug mit Teflon eingeschmiert.


----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

Freitag, 1. Etappe, Lenzerheide > Arosa

Erste Panne im Rennen, Durchschlag durch Defekt an der Lyrik bei Eike




An diesem Tag sind wir zweimal vom Rothorn nach Lenzerheide und einmal nach Arosa abgefahren, zwischendurch noch zum Checkpoint nach Churwalden und dort mit dem Sessellift auf die andere Talseite. Irgendwie haben wir dabei nicht allzu viele Fotos gemacht - schließlich wollte niemand die Abfahrt unterbrechen. 
Darum springen wir direkt zum letzten Trail des Tages - Rothorn zum Etappenziel Arosa.




Da es nur einen sinnvollen Weg nach Arosa gab, führte dies schon in der Bergbahn aufs Rothorn zu Chaos und Überfüllung. Ich "durfte" mein Bike gerade noch als Letzter auf dem HR in die Bahn stellen, so dass wenigstens unser Team komplett war. Auf dem Gipfel stürmten alles Richtung Arosa, wir haben sie ziehen lassen und später wieder überholt. 

Das beste an diesem Tag war aber eigentlich der Massensprint durch Arosa. Kaum im Ort angekommen befanden wir uns plötzlich in einer Gruppe von ca. 20-30 Bikern die bergab zur Dorfmitte/Ziel fuhren. Gruppendynamik lässt grüssen, wurde die Geschichte natürlich immer schneller, so dass der ganze Pulk letztendlich mit 50-60 Sachen durchs Dorf raste, zwischen Autos und sonstigen Verkehrshindernissen hindurch. Ich bin gespannt ob es von der Zielkurve Fotos geben wird, gemacht wurden jedenfalls welche als wir im Wiegetritt durch die Zielkurve auf den Sportplatz zuhielten. Der Unterschied zum Marathon war aber, dass es dannach highfive zwischen den Teams gab. 





Und noch ein Gruppenfoto


----------



## matou (24. August 2009)

Samstag, 2. Etappe, Arosa > Davos

An diesem Tag erstmal keine Bergbahn, puuhh. Zwei Varianten standen zur Verfügung - die Knackige über den Strelapass mit ~1200hm am Stück, davon 300hm Tragestrecke oder die weniger knackige mit ~1070hm . Gut, wir haben uns natürlich für die "leichtere" Variante entschieden, die Wettervorhersage verhieß schließlich auch nichts gutes.

Am Morgen tolle Wolken-/Lichtstimmung am Start. Man sah aber schon, dass das Wetter sich nicht entscheiden konnte.




Aufgrund des bevorstehenden Uphills haben wir uns natülich für etwas Gewichtstuning entschieden und nur soviel Wasser mitgenommen, dass wir zur "Tränke" unterhalb des Durannapasses kommen bzw Essen um zum Checkpoint am Wolfgangpass zu kommen. Dies waren bei mir immerhin 2kg weniger an Wasser! 
Unsere Tränke...




Das Wetter hielt zum Glück, trotzdem wurden wir immerwieder von Wolken und Nebelfeldern eingehüllt...


 

 

...und kamen schließlich am Duranna (2121m) an - nun gabs nur noch eine Richtung - runterwärts!




In Klosters angekommen gings endlich in die Bergbahn - diese natürlich gut durch uns und andere Teams gefüllt.




Dannach folgte eine echte Sahneschnitte von einem Trail in Richtung ersten Checkpoint. Felsstufen, enge Kehren, Schotterrinnen, teils sehr ausgesetzt. Dies forderte leider seinen Tribut. Zuerst schlug wieder die Gruppendynamik zu und wir hackten mit ein paar Pfälzern um die Wette bergab durch enge Wiesentrails. Das Resultat sollte sein, dass wir am letzten Tag nur noch zu Dritt an den Start gehen würden. Kurz dannach hab ich an einer Felsstufen einen SlowMo Salto gemacht, es blieb aber glücklicherweise nur bei Prellungen an Schienenbein und Schulter bzw Oberarm.

Nach dem Checkpoint am Wolfgangpass hieß es wieder - Bergbahn (!) aufs Weißfluhjoch (2673m). Noch während der Fahrt fings es kurz nach der Mittelstation leicht an zu regnen. Oben angekommen wurde daraus starker Regen. Naja, Protektoren an, Regenjacke und Haube drüber und dann gehts raus. Denkste! Als wir uns angezogen hatten fing es an zu zu Gewittern. Nach allem meckern stiegen wir wieder in die Bergbahn mit der wir gekommen waren. Das erste Mal im Leben bergab mit Bike in der Bahn, das kann nicht sein! Doch kaum tauchte die Bahn aus dem ersten Tunnel auf, schien das drausen die Sonne, kein Tropfen viel mehr vom Himmel! 
Toll, wenn wir jetzt aussteigen, kommen wir nicht mehr rechtzeitig ins Ziel und kassieren saftige Strafpunkte. Egal an einer Zwischen station gings raus und bergab - dann gabs auch wieder schöne Fotos...



 

 

 



Hier gehört dann auch dieses Foto wieder hinein...




Resultat, eine Stunde zu spät im Ziel, mehr als die Hälfte unserer eingefahrenen Punkte des Tages wurden durch Strafpunkte abgezogen. Drittletzter an diesem Tag...


...den letzten Teil gibst Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (24. August 2009)

Das mit dem Wetter scheint ein bisschen durchwachsen zu sein Der Rest hört sich bis jetzt aber sehr schön an


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wetter scheint ein bisschen durchwachsen zu sein Der Rest hört sich bis jetzt aber sehr schön an



Zum Glück nur am Samstag. Vor allem am Sonntag hatten wir wirklich Traumwetter, sieht man sicher auch an den Bildern. 
Toller Bericht René, als ob man dabei gewesen wäre  Für morgen hab ich einen kleinen Cliffhanger, die Massenabfahrt von der Latschüelfurgga


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wetter scheint ein bisschen durchwachsen zu sein Der Rest hört sich bis jetzt aber sehr schön an



Jo mei, die Alpen sind halt kein Kinderfasching - das gehört einfach irgendwie dazu.

In diesem Zusammenhang noch etwas für die Statistikfans - während der Tour erreichte "Höhen":
Minimale Höhe: ~ 1350m
Maximale Höhe: 2861m
Durchschnittshöhe: ~1950m


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

Sonntag, 3. Etappe, Davos > Arosa > Lenzerheide

Auch am dritten Tag gab es wieder zwei Varianten seine Tour zu legen. Erstens, im weiten Bogen durchs Tal auf Schotterwegen nach Lenzerheide zurück - Kilometerfressen. Zweitens, mit Bergbahnunterstützung auf schönen Trails durchs Hochgebirge zurück. Die Entscheidung muss ich glaub ich nicht nennen bzw erklären. 

Wettervorhersage - mit fortschreitenden Tag immer besser! Na, denn mal los!

Mit der Bergbahn gins von Davos wieder aufs Weißfluhjoch...




...einzelne Wolkenfetzen waren noch zu sehen.




Irgendwie waren wir immer mit den selben Gruppen unterwegs, es war schon lustig, bergab sind wir vorbeigezogen, bei Pausen oder auch manchmal bergauf sind sie vorbeigefahren. Man hat sich immer mehrfach am Tag gesehen und auch erst mal kurz geschnackt wenn man sich getroffen hat. Absolut entspannter Haufen!

Auf dem Joch angekommen, hieß es Protektoren an und ab gehts...


 

 

...vorher noch ein Poserfoto.




Vom Weißfluhjoch führte es uns erst einmal zum Strelapass - wahnsinns Aussicht zwischendurch.




Kurze Pause und Diskussion zum weiteren Weg an der Latschüelfurgga - welcher ist der richtige Weg und wer hat eigentlich Recht bzw bekommt Recht?




Dort gehts runter...


 



...auf gehts (Bikersuchbild).


 



Der Trail war nicht ganz so einfach wie es auf der Karte bzw in den Briefingunterlagen ausgesehen hat. Zwischendurch wurde es teils sehr ausgesetzt gespickt mit einigen Tragepassagen.




OTon: Die Schweizer machen keine halben Sachen. Nette Tragepassage auf dem Trail. Stufenbreite? Naja, meine Hacke hat draufgepasst. Eike oder Uwe haben hier vielleicht noch ein besseres Bild - von unten war das Gegenlich zu stark.




Dannach gings wieder schön flowig ab und zu verblockt weiter. Herrlich!
(Bikersuchbild)


 



Kurz vor Arosa erreichten wir die Trail-Sahneschnitte des Tages. Start auf Höhe der Baumgrenze - ein enger Trail mit dicken Wurzeln, Steinen, Absätzen - teils alles kombiniert in schönen Steilstücken. Ein Traum! Achja, vom Vortag war es noch Regennass und rutschig. 
Zur Verdeutlichung - vergleichbar mit dem alten DH in Bad Wildbad nur ca. 4 mal so lang.

In Arosa angekommen hieß es erstmal bergauf zur Hörnlibahn strampeln. Oben angekommen folgte die letzte Etappe des Tages. Abfahrt von der Hörnlihütte Richtung Urdenfürggli (Geile Namen )...


 



...und kurze Schiebepassage zur Urdenfürggli.




Oben angekommen war schon das Ziel Lenzerheide zu sehen, kurze Pause und dann wurde bergabgehackt. Das Nahe Ziel hatte eine ähnliche Wirkung wie die Gruppendynamik der letzten Tage - in den flowigen, leichten Abschnitten zwischendurch gings mit knapp 60 Sachen bergabwärts. Zum Schluss noch mal den Rothorn-Freeride und Schlusssprint ins Ziel. Argh, wieder 17 min über der Zeit, wohl zu viele Fotos gemacht.


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

So, es ist getan. Wenn ich das nächste Mal weniger schreiben soll, bitte Bescheid sagen. 

Noch ein kleines *Nachwort*.
Das Gebiet ist absolut genial zum biken. Wir haben Trails jeglicher Couleur unter den Rädern gehabt - von S1 bis S5 ist alles dabei wenn man will.
Ich hoffe Eike oder Uwe haben noch ein paar Fotos von den anspruchsvolleren Trails - ich hab es einfach nicht fertig gebracht zwischendurch abzusteigen - naja ausser unfreiwillig.

Das Event war absolut gelungen - ich weiß nicht ob wir uns solch eine Masse von km und hm angetan hätten wären wir alleine für uns dort gewesen.
Planung und Organisation war einwandfrei. Zur Tourenplanung haben wir 1:40k Bike-Explorer Karten, Kartenausschnitte mit den eingezeichneten Wegabschnitten, Tabellen mit den Daten (Punkte, km, hm up, hm down, Skill) und natürlich das GPS bekommen. Das GPS sollte eigentlich nur zur Aufzeichnung und Kontrolle des Weges dienen, es war jedoch eine MapSource Karte installiert, die wir natürlich gelegentlich nutzten.

So genug geschwätzt - ich habe fertig.


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...GTR09...



Würde mich interessieren, ob Du das nochmal machen würdest? Findest Du dass es preis-/leistungsmäßig i.O. war oder überzogen?


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

Ich würde es definitiv nochmal machen. Wenn du schöne Trails fahren willst, darfst du allerdings keine Ambitionen auf eine gute Platzierung haben. Du bekommst wesentlich mehr Punkte wenn du leichte Trails und km "schrubbst", als wenn du in der selben Zeit die schwierigen Trails und damit weniger km machst. Vielleicht ändern sie daran noch etwas, ist ja schließlich ein Enduro-Rennen und kein Marathon. Nächstes Jahr ist evtl auch schon der geplante Bikepark in Davos dabei, zum 5 jährigen Jubiläum  müssen sie sich schon etwas einfallen lassen.

Preis/Leistung fand ich in Ordnung. Die Schweiz ist ja eh schon relativ teuer - das passt schon.

*Startgebühr*: 195 CHF 
(Verpflegung unterwegs, Gepäcktransport, Briefing mit 4 Guides, die ausführlichsten Unterlagen die ich je gesehen habe,  Bergbahnflatrate )

*Hotelkosten *GTR Partnerhotels:
3 Sterne HP 98 CHF
4 Sterne HP 128 CHF
EZ Aufschlag 20 CHF
Diese Kosten kann man drücken wenn man in Pensionen oder Herbergen übernachtet. Allerdings wird das Gepäck nur von den Partnerhotels abgeholt bzw hingebracht. Wohnt man woanders muss man sein Zeug zum Start schleppen bzw vom Ziel wieder mitnehmen. Eine weitere Annehmlichkeit ist, wenn man in dem Hotel nächtigt in dem auch das Abendliche Briefing für den nächsten Tag stattfindet. Dann kann man direkt aus der Dusche zur Hotelbar stolpern (anziehen nicht vergessen) und muss nicht durchs halbe Dorf rennen.


----------



## mw1774 (25. August 2009)

jungs, was für eine tolle tour, super bilder und beitrag!
ich beneide euch!


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

...noch ein kleines Panorama von der Latschüelfurgga .
Titel: "Oben links wird noch diskutiert..."


----------



## Eike. (25. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Kurze Pause und Diskussion zum weiteren Weg am Strelapass - welcher ist der richtige Weg und wer hat eigentlich Recht bzw bekommt Recht?



 
Das trifft die Stimmung wenn sich mehrere Gruppen getroffen haben perfekt. Gerade das fand ich viel cooler als wenn die Wege ausgeschildert gewesen wären. Es hat einfach was irgendwo im Gebirge auszudiskutieren wo man gerade ist und wo man hin muss. Gut, dabei findet man nicht immer auf Anhieb den richtigen Weg aber ein bischen Abenteuer gehört bei sowas auf jeden Fall dabei und wirklich übel verfranzt haben wir uns auch nie. Das einzige mal das wir nicht auf dem Weg waren auf dem wir wollten war auf der Flucht vor dem Wetter am Samstag und dabei haben wir einen Traumtrail gefunden der nicht in der Ausschreibung war. Hat zwar mächtig Punkte gekostet aber viel Spaß gemacht 
Die Bilder von meine alten Kompaktknipse muss ich erst noch durch Photoshop jagen, die kommen bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## wookie (25. August 2009)

wow, tolle beschreibung und bilder.

hat es rossi nicht gefallen?


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

ähm, doch...das lag nur am Kameramenschen - einfach zur falschen Zeit abgedrückt...


----------



## rossi-v (25. August 2009)

So ich bin auch schon wieder zurück,

es gab gestern auf der letzten Abfahrt unerwarteten Verschleiß am Rad.
Nur Material. 
Das konnte ich heute Vorort nicht mehr reaktivieren.

So musste der Chur DH leider ausfallen. 

Genaueres & Bilder später.

rossi


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...Es hat einfach was irgendwo im Gebirge auszudiskutieren wo man gerade ist und wo man hin muss. ...



Wäre wahrscheinlich aber nicht mehr so einfach gewesen, wenn ne unentschlossene Frau dabei gewesen wäre, die rechts und links vertauscht...


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> wow, tolle beschreibung und bilder.
> 
> hat es rossi nicht gefallen?



*.....hast Du schon mal rossi lachen sehen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. August 2009)

So, jetzt gibts auch von mir noch ein paar Bilder.

Los geht es mit der letzten Abfahrt vom ersten Tag. 



Es ging vom Rothorn durch eine geniale Landschaft nach Arosa runter. Der Trail hat ein paar nette technische Passagen aber größtenteils geht es einfach flowig mit toller Aussicht dahin. Zum Schluss haben wir dann noch mit mehreren Gruppen die Geschwindigkeitsanzeigen in Arosa zum weinen gebracht - quasi eine Arosa Rampage  Zum Glück wusste der vorne wirklich wo das Ziel war 


Naja als wir dann erfahren haben, dass wir am nächsten Tag den Pass aus eigener Kraft schaffen müssen war die Stimmung erst mal etwas skeptisch und der Wetterbericht war auch nicht sehr ermutigend. Aber am Morgen sah es gar nicht so schlimm aus und auf der Auffahrt war es doch recht angenehm, dass die Sonne nicht vom Himmel brennt.


 

 



Die meiste Zeit waren wir mit anderen Gruppen unterwegs und eigentlich war die Auffahrt alles in allem recht angenehm. Nur die letzten Meter zum Pass mussten geschoben werden und irgendwann waren wir dann oben (und nicht gerade einsam )





Jetzt kommt leider ein großes Loch. Von der Abfahrt nach Klosters und vor allem dem Hammertrail von der Parsennhütte zum Wolfgangpass hab ich leider keine Bilder. Wie René ja schon berichtet hat sind wir am Nachmittag dann doch noch in den Regen gekommen was aber zumindest zur Folge hatte, dass wir einen "inofiziellen" Hammertrail gefunden haben von dem ich wenigstens zwei Bilder habe.


 


Wegen dem bescheidenen Wetter und dezentem Zeitdruck gibt es davon leider nicht mehr Bilder.


Und schon sind wir am letzten Tag. Nachdem Conny sich leider den Daumen verletzt hatte waren wir nur noch zu dritt unterwegs. Dafür hat das Wetter zum Schluss nochmal alles gegeben. Am Morgen hingen noch ein paar Wolken im Tal aber schon bei der ersten Auffahrt hatten wir strahlenden Sonnenschein. Und so ging es durch bizarre Mondlandschaften und abenteuerliche Hänge über die Latschüelfurgga nach Arosa.


 

 



Von dem Trail runter zum Arosa Stausee gibt es leider wieder keine Bilder -  zu viel Flow und man will sich ja auch nicht überholen lassen  In Arosa ging es dann zum letzten mal mit der Bergbahn aufs Hörnli. Wer aber gedacht hatte von da aus bequem nach Lenzerheide abfahren zu können hatte die Karte nicht richtig gelesen. Erst mal musste noch das Urdenfürggli überwunden werden.



Nachdem das geschafft war ging es über Trails die zum Teil schon vom ersten Tag bekannt waren zurück nach Lenzerheide zum Duschen und Pastafuttern.

Ich hatte eigentlich vor danach nach Serfaus weiterzufahren und da noch ein oder zwei Tage weiter zu shutteln aber nachdem meine Gabel auf der letzten Abfahrt bei jedem Kiesel durchgeschlagen ist (mit 5-6cm Federweg) musste ich das leider absagen und direkt nach Hause fahren.


----------



## matou (26. August 2009)

Schau ich aufm Trail eigentlich immer so grimmig oder wars das Wetter? 
Ich finds Schade, das von den technischen Passagen nix existiert - die waren so fotogen. Das nächste mal muss vielleicht eine Helmcam mit.


----------



## matou (28. August 2009)

Sodele, so langsam müsste man sich hier wieder aklimatisieren.

Wer hat denn am So Abend (~1700) Lust auf eine Runde BM?

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (28. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Sodele, so langsam müsste man sich hier wieder aklimatisieren.
> 
> Wer hat denn am So Abend (~1700) Lust auf eine Runde BM?
> 
> Gruss René



Lust hätte ich schon, nur das mit der Zeit muß ich mir nochma überlegen. 

Morgens ne mittlere Runde CC in Heidelsheim und zum Abschluss des Tages ne Runde BM

Hast Du die ungefähren Daten zum BM? HM u. KM?

Irgend eine blöde Brücke nach Herrenalb war gestern noch gesperrt. Muß erst mal schauen ob man wieder normal dort hinfahren kann, oder Klimmzüge veranstalten muß


----------



## kermit* (28. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich schon, nur das mit der Zeit muß ich mir nochma überlegen.
> 
> Morgens ne mittlere Runde CC in Heidelsheim und zum Abschluss des Tages ne Runde BM
> 
> ...



Meinst du evtl. die Eyachbrücke? Die ist noch ne Weile gesperrt, aber wenn du durchs Albtal fährst, kommst du aufm Weg nach BH gar nicht an der Brücke vorbei.

Vom Skiheim aus sinds ca. 700 hm (geschätzt), 15 (?) km. Vom anderen Parkplatz aus grad mal 8 km, 400 hm.


----------



## iTom (28. August 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Meinst du evtl. die Eyachbrücke? Die ist noch ne Weile gesperrt, aber wenn du durchs Albtal fährst, kommst du aufm Weg nach BH gar nicht an der Brücke vorbei.
> 
> Vom Skiheim aus sinds ca. 700 hm (geschätzt), 15 (?) km. Vom anderen Parkplatz aus grad mal 8 km, 400 hm.



War ein Denkfehler von mir, sorry. Bin gestern Richtung Wildbad unterwegs gewesen und hab da was verwechselt

Es sind glaube ich 2 Brücken dort als Baustelle ausgewiesen, Enzbrücke und die Eyachbrücke. Es gibt auf jeden Fall ne Umleitung von der B294 in Richtung Herrenalb.


----------



## Waldgeist (28. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> War ein Denkfehler von mir, sorry. Bin gestern Richtung Wildbad unterwegs gewesen und hab da was verwechselt
> 
> Es sind glaube ich 2 Brücken dort als Baustelle ausgewiesen, Enzbrücke und die Eyachbrücke. Es gibt auf jeden Fall ne Umleitung von der B294 in Richtung Herrenalb.



Die Sperre dauert noch bis 4.9. Umleitung über Neuenbürg.


----------



## rossi-v (28. August 2009)

GrischaTrailRIDE 2009
Team: Brasilianer

Meine Eindrücke

Zum 1 Tag wurde schon alles gesagt Region Lenzerheide & Abfahrt nach Arosa.

2. Tag: Am Anfang war ich berghoch unglaublich schlapp, bis ich beim Schieben feststellte, dass das Bike nicht bergab zurückrollt. 
Ergo die vordere Bremse war fest, das VR drehte sich sehr schwer. 
Beläge zurückgedrückt, dann gings. 



 
Teamgeist, auf 2.100m 



 
Cooler Serpentinen Trail nahe Davos. Ist schon leicht feucht, aber der MM greift wie blöde.

Tag 3: Davos -> Arosa -> Lenzerheide


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Der tolle Panoramaweg von Davos nach Arosa runter, bei super Wetter.




Eikes neuer Freund.



 

 
Da gehts runter nach Arosa, endlich am See.




Hörnlibahn von Arosa kommend.



 
Da gehts hoch viele schieben. > 20% Steigung



 
Da gehts zum letzten mal runter.



 


Heidsee & großes Fressen am Ende des GTR.

Schön war es.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, bergab hat uns niemand überholt. 

Verschleiss: 2 Bremssätze, 1 Speiche

see you

rossi


----------



## rossi-v (28. August 2009)

So, noch was zum anschließenden 4 Tag in der Lenzerheide Region.

67 km, 10h Gesamtzeit, 6:30 h Fahrzeit, +500hm, -7.000hm, max. 2.903m

Ich habe 4 neue Trails abgefahren.
1: Churwalden, Sessellift, superlang, anspruchsvoll, enge Kehren & einige Wurzeln -> sehr toll
2: Rothorn, von der Station direkt links, den Wanderweg lang, steil, steinig, Treppen, aber geil. Direkter Blick zur Lenzerheide
3: Rothorn, rechts, dann Serpentinentrail direkt am Hang, von links kommend zu Mittelstation. Puhh, Hammer, am Anfang viele Serpentinen. 50% Fahrbar, unten gut fahrbar, sehr lang, haben 45 min gebraucht.
4: Alp Sanaspans, fast direkt Falllinie Richtung Kurhaus, sehr steil, staubig, Wurzeln. i.O.




 

 

 

 

 

 
Trail 1: Churwalden



 

 

 
Trail 2: Rothorn, trifft später auf BikeAttak Strecke.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Trail 3: Ja da kann ich mich freuen. Schaut Euch den Verlauf am Beginn an. Sehr schmal.



 

 

 

 
Weiter gehts auf der Nr. 3., tolles Ding, aber hart.




 

 

 
Es ging HOCH hinaus. > 2.900 m



 
Entsprechend der Blick 18:30 Uhr nähe Rothorn, ein Paradies.




 


Letzte Abfahrt, mit 5% Vorderradbremsenanteil & 100% HR Bremsenanteil.
VR-Bremse, war schon bis auf die Trägerplatte verschliesse, Metall auf Metall schabte schon.
Die Bremse hatte gerade gekocht & abrupt die Leistung verloren.
Wasser aus dem Trinkrucksack drauf & weiter gehts.
Btw: Wanderweg zu Alp Sanaspans, bin nur mit HR-Bremse echt souverän gefahren.  99,9% fahrbar. 

Dann Trail 4 & auf der Strße mit bis zu 80 Sachen nach Churwalden runter.

Am nächsten Tag war die Bremse vorn leider irreprabel, daher fiel der Chur Weltcup DH aus. -> Beim nächsten mal.

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2009)

@rossi
Dein Postfach ist voll.


----------



## matou (29. August 2009)

Schöne Fotos, Uwe! Ist mit deinem Rad wieder alles ok?



rossi-v schrieb:


> Schön war es.
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, bergab hat uns niemand überholt.


Eben, das hat doch Potenzial!  



rossi-v schrieb:


> 4: Alp Sanaspans, fast direkt Falllinie Richtung Kurhaus, sehr steil, staubig, Wurzeln. i.O.
> 
> Btw: Wanderweg zu Alp Sanaspans, bin nur mit HR-Bremse echt souverän gefahren.  99,9% fahrbar.
> 
> ...



Hey Uwe,
war der Trail 4 zufällig der im Anhang rot gekennzeichnete? Den hatten wir am Donnerstag auch schon unter den Rädern - bis auf die Tragestrecke - echt schönes Teil!



rossi-v schrieb:


> -> Beim nächsten mal.
> rossi



Definitiv! Ich fahr auch auf jeden Fall nochmal hin!


----------



## iTom (29. August 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> ...



Auch tolle Bilder

Je mehr man davon sieht und liest, desto mehr Lust bekommt man auf den GTR


----------



## rossi-v (29. August 2009)

Nein, Trail 4 ist etwas südlich vom Fluss auf der Karte, vielleich der kleine Weg dort.

Jedenfalls war er echt steil, & kam nahe der Flusüberquerung raus.

VR-Bremse ist repariert, das Zurückdrücken war ne Qual, ab jetzt geht es mit Avid Sintermetallbelägen.
Bremsscheibe von ist duch das Schleifen richtig rauh geworden -> hoher Reibwert.

Die Hang bei Chur hat laut Karte noch viele ergiebige Abfahrten mit -1.000hm Potenzial.
Ist auch ein guter Startpunkt für eine Tour.

ps: pn fach wieder frei - kurzeitig


----------



## Messerharry (29. August 2009)

Feine Touren habt ihr da gemacht, bin neidisch

Aber zum Trost hab ich Urlaub und bin im real Trailwonderland, Fichtelgebirge
Bin jetzt 3 Tage in folge getrailt, und völlig am Ende heut war Ruhetag.
Morgen geht´s nach Tschechien Trails schruppen und nächste Woche ist auch noch der Ochsenkopf dran und evtl. nochmal das Felsenlabyrinth
Unweit unseres Ferienapartement ist auch eine Jugendherberge, somit könnten auch mal die Brasilianer Bayerische Trail´s erkunden

Bin 2 mal im Jahr hier und könnte mich somit als Führer anbieten, im Winter geht ohne Spikes aber nichts!


----------



## matou (30. August 2009)

So, nochmal zur "Erinnerung"...alternativ gerne auch etwas Anderes bei dem Zeitaufwand und Traillänge in etwas übereinstimmen. 



matou schrieb:


> Sodele, so langsam müsste man sich hier wieder aklimatisieren.
> 
> Wer hat denn am So Abend (~1700) Lust auf eine Runde BM?
> 
> Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (30. August 2009)

bin gerne dabei heute nachmittag


----------



## rossi-v (30. August 2009)

bin auch dabei,

17:00 Skiheim

-> Weithäusle, Plattenweg, BM, Abursprung, ...

-> Klassikerrunde?

Oder 
17:00 BH Bhf.
-> Bernstein, Käpple, BM, irgendwie zum Bhf.



@harry
das ist ne gute Idee, die Tschechen haben eh immer geile Trails


----------



## matou (30. August 2009)

Uff,
ich wär für Skiheim und Klassikerrunde. 1700 passt. Kannst du mir den Reifen einpacken, ich pack den Minion ein.

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (30. August 2009)

ok 17:00 uhr skiheim @rossy, hose bring ich mit


----------



## rossi-v (30. August 2009)

Wookie,

_bring mir  auch die Sachen mit, die Dirk bestellt hat._
Ich gebe Sie Ihm in Eggenstein.

Okay Skiheim 1700

Reifen bring ich mit

see you


----------



## wookie (30. August 2009)

ja, klaro!
er hatte mir schon bescheid gesagt


----------



## rossi-v (30. August 2009)

bis gleich


----------



## matou (30. August 2009)

Kurze Info für alle die gerne im Gaistal unterwegs sind. Das Wildbader Wegle existiert nicht mehr so wie wir es kennen. Der mittlere Abschnitt wurde durch den Forst planiert und ist nun 4m breit!


----------



## Grosser1609 (31. August 2009)

Ebenso einige Meter vom Latschigtrail


----------



## MatschMeister (4. September 2009)

an die  schwawald   forstschadensspezies.   wie schauts auf der anderen seite von forbach aus,    wesweg forbach wegscheid  badener höhe   alles noch schmäler 3,5m???
würd gern die ecke wieder beackern

MatschMeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (7. September 2009)

Völlig tot hier. 

War jmd. am WE Radfahren?                        (ich zumindest. nicht)


----------



## matou (7. September 2009)

Naja, wenn du 45min ums Skiheim gondeln Radfahren nennst? Mich plagt gerade absolute Unlust auf unsere "Berge". *hüstel*


----------



## Eike. (7. September 2009)

Ich war gestern Abend auf meinem neuen Hausberg. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie gut sich eine defekte 55 anfühlen kann wenn man vorher eine noch "defektere" Gabel über die Grischatrails geprügelt hat. 

Wie wärs trotz akuter Unlust heute mit Bernstein/Mahlberg? Wer weiß wie lange der Spätsommer anhält


----------



## matou (7. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie wärs trotz akuter Unlust heute mit Bernstein/Mahlberg? Wer weiß wie lange der Spätsommer anhält



Sorry, keine Zeit.



Eike. schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich wie gut sich eine defekte 55 anfühlen kann wenn man vorher eine noch "defektere" Gabel über die Grischatrails geprügelt hat.


Ich glaub...


...jetzt wissen wirs.


----------



## andi1969 (7. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich glaub...
> 
> 
> ...jetzt wissen wirs.



*Nee los Eike erzähls noch ma.....bitteee*


----------



## wookie (7. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie wärs trotz akuter Unlust heute mit Bernstein/Mahlberg? Wer weiß wie lange der Spätsommer anhält



heute nachmittag? ich mach evtl früh schluss heute, da wäre "eine verlängerte heimfahrt" möglich.

ettlingen > schöllbronn > völkersbach > freiolsheim > mahlberg > albtal > marxzell > ettlingen? (natürlich nicht durch die dörfer  )

muss aber erst ma guggen wann ich hier weg komme. und frauchen muss ich natürlich auch noch bescheid sagen.


----------



## Eike. (7. September 2009)

Menno, stimmt gar net. Dass ich die 55 drin hab hab ich erst einmal erzählt. Und jetzt gibts noch nichtmal einen schmollenden Smiley, die Welt ist ungerecht.



wookie schrieb:


> heute nachmittag? ich mach evtl früh schluss heute, da wäre "eine verlängerte heimfahrt" möglich.
> 
> ettlingen > schöllbronn > völkersbach > freiolsheim > mahlberg > albtal > marxzell > ettlingen? (natürlich nicht durch die dörfer  )



Puh das wird mir im Moment zu viel Strecke ich wollt schon in Herrenalb starten und danach vielleicht den Graf-Rhena nach Ettlingen zurückfahren.


----------



## wookie (7. September 2009)

ok, will nicht mit der bahn fahren wollen 
dann bleib ich mal beim asphalt-trail heute


----------



## KA-Biker (7. September 2009)

@eike: wo ist deine Lyrik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerd (7. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie wärs trotz akuter Unlust heute mit Bernstein/Mahlberg? Wer weiß wie lange der Spätsommer anhält



Heute wird es zu knapp, werde voraussichtlich die klassische KA-Trailrunde fahren. Aber generell hätte ich diese Woche Lust und Zeit, müsste lediglich am Abend vorher Bescheid wissen.

Wie sieht es denn aus mit diesem ewig langen Trail, von dem du mal erzählt hast, irgendwo im Süden, wo man sich mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln auf den Berg shutteln lassen kann. Das wär doch auch ein Ding für diese Woche!


----------



## Eike. (7. September 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> @eike: wo ist deine Lyrik?



Noch im Keller. Die muss ich die Woche einschicken.



> Heute wird es zu knapp, werde voraussichtlich die klassische KA-Trailrunde fahren. Aber generell hätte ich diese Woche Lust und Zeit, müsste lediglich am Abend vorher Bescheid wissen.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn aus mit diesem ewig langen Trail, von dem du mal erzählt hast, irgendwo im Süden, wo man sich mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln auf den Berg shutteln lassen kann. Das wär doch auch ein Ding für diese Woche!



Sag Bescheid wann du losfährst dann können wir uns an der Quelle treffen, für BH scheint sich ja niemand zu finden.

Mit dem KVV Shuttle wird es unter der Woche wahrscheinlich schwierig, der letzte Bus fährt um 15:15 in Baden-Baden ab.


----------



## Phil88 (7. September 2009)

gegen ende der woche wäre ich nachmittags mal bei einer runde BH dabei


----------



## Eike. (7. September 2009)

Außer Mittwoch und Samstag ist bei mir noch alles frei.


----------



## Phil88 (7. September 2009)

ich dachte so an donnerstag oder freitag


----------



## Nerd (7. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid wann du losfährst dann können wir uns an der Quelle treffen, für BH scheint sich ja niemand zu finden.



Ja Schade, da war ich dann doch zu schnell weg.



Eike. schrieb:


> Mit dem KVV Shuttle wird es unter der Woche wahrscheinlich schwierig, der letzte Bus fährt um 15:15 in Baden-Baden ab.


Ist an sich kein Problem, wenn ich es vorher weiß kann ich mal einen Nachmittag richtig früh Feierabend machen. D.h. Treffpunkt in BAD, zurück dann mit dem Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. September 2009)

Nerd schrieb:


> Ja Schade, da war ich dann doch zu schnell weg.



Hab ich mir schon gedacht, das läuft bei uns ja eigentlich immer so 



> Ist an sich kein Problem, wenn ich es vorher weiß kann ich mal einen Nachmittag richtig früh Feierabend machen. D.h. Treffpunkt in BAD, zurück dann mit dem Auto.



Klasse, sag mir einfach wann es bei dir klappt. Diese Woche ist wie gesagt bis auf morgen kein Problem, nächste Woche ist noch nichts fixes drin. Das schöne Wetter soll ja noch eine Weile anhalten.


----------



## Nerd (7. September 2009)

Na dann lass uns doch am Mittwoch gehen! 
Habe gerade geschaut, Wetterbericht verspricht perfekte Bedingungen.
Vielleicht mag sich ja noch jemand anschließen?


----------



## Eike. (8. September 2009)

Sorry ich war einen Tag daneben und dachte es wär schon Dienstag weil ich wie oben geschrieben am Mittwoch nicht da bin. Wie siehts bei dir denn Donnerstag oder Freitag aus?


----------



## Nerd (8. September 2009)

Dann lass uns am Donnerstag gehen.
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal noch ein paar Vorabinfos posten, damit ich und etwaige Interessenten genau wissen, um was es geht.
Details / Treffpunkt klären wir dann vielleicht einfacher morgen per Telefon.


----------



## Eike. (8. September 2009)

Infos will ich gar nicht so viel veröffentlichen. Das Wichtigste sind ca. 1000 Trail-Tiefenmeter am Stück - mehr geht in unserere Gegend nicht. Die ersten ca 300hm sind sehr ruppig, der Rest eher easy aber wunderschön.
Wenn man auch ein paar Höhenmeter selber fahren will kann man natürlich noch diverse Hornisgrindetrails mitnehmen und einen richtig geilen Trailtag draus machen, das können wir aber entscheiden wenn wir oben sind.
Laut KVV werden Fahrräder auf der Linie im Prinzip mitgenommen. Weil die Busse bei uns leider keine Fahrradträger haben wie in der Schweiz ist die Kapazität aber sehr eingeschränkt. Je nachdem was für ein Bus eingesetzt wird und wie voll der ist kann es auch passieren, dass man nicht mitgenommen wird. Soweit ich weis funktioniert es bei zwei bis drei Leuten normalerweise, mit mehr anzurücken macht wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn.
Treffpunkt ist in Baden-Baden am Busbahnhof (neben dem Hauptbahnhof) um spätestens 15:10, besser ein paar Minuten früher, ich bin ab 15:05 da. Wir sind bis jetzt zu zweit, ein dritter geht bestimmt auch noch. Falls der Bus rappelvoll ist und wir nicht mehr rein kommen (keine Ahnung wie das unter der Woche auf der Linie ausschaut) können wir zur Not auch eine Tour über die Baden-Badener Trails machen.
Von Bühl aus kann man entweder mit der Bahn nach B-B zurück fahren oder auf einem bequemen Asphaltradweg (ca 12km). Bei Anfahrt von Karlsruhe mit der Bahn lohnt sich ein 24h Ticket, nur für den Bus sind Einzelfahrtkarten günstiger.


----------



## Nerd (9. September 2009)

Ahh, 1000hm am Stück, da werd ich ja ganz feucht untenrum...
Dann bis morgen kurz nach 15:00 am Busbahnhof in BAD.

Edit: Spicht denn etwas dagegen, in Bühl zu starten?
Da fährt auch in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Regionalbus die Schwarzwaldhochstrasse hoch. 
Dann könnte ich mein Auto dort parken und wir würden uns die Rückfahrt nach BAD sparen.


----------



## matou (9. September 2009)

Sag mal Eike, welchen Trail seid ihr denn damals ab der Darmstädter Hütte gefahren? Ich hab heute einen unter den Rädern gehabt der ziehmlich brutal war und irgendwo zwischen S2 und S4 schwankte - eine Alternative mit weniger Schiebstücken wär schön zu wissen.


----------



## Eike. (9. September 2009)

Wenn man zur Hütte hoch fährt vornedran rechts durch die Latschenkiefern und irgendwann links ab auf einen Pfad (ich glaub der ist später mit der blauen Raute markiert). Der ist komplett fahrbar bis ins Tal runter aber in der zweiten Hälfte nicht mehr spektakulär.

Für morgen sieht es sehr gut, die Wettervorhersage ist topp. Kannst du vielleicht eine Dämpferpumpe mitbrinen Martin?  Meine Gabel braucht wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Druck und "meine" Pumpe gehörte leider meinem Bruder.


----------



## Eike. (10. September 2009)

Licht und Schatten auf der Hornisgrinde. Das Wetter war klasse und die Trails sogar mal komplett trocken. Ist ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl wenn man nicht laufend auf feuchten Wurzeln rumrutscht. Da wir recht spät oben waren konnten wir auch den Killer-Northshore fahren, ohne dass links und rechts die Fußgänger ins Moor sprangen





Einen Trail hab ich leider nicht gefunden, da muss ich nochmal genauer nach schauen. Heute wurde die Zeit etwas knapp also haben wir die sichere Forstwegvariante genommen aber die schönsten Trails waren auf jeden Fall dabei. Erschwert wurde das ganze dadurch, dass nach etwa 300hm mein Freilauf seinem Namen nicht mehr gerecht wurde. Die Entscheidung Bergab mittreten oder Kette raus und Tretroller fahren war nicht wirklich schwierig, nur Bergauf war danach zu Fuß gehen angesagt. Irgendwie hab ich zur Zeit kein Glück mit Biketeilen. Zum Glück hab ich noch Garantie und außerdem zwei Ersatzräder im Keller.


----------



## Phil88 (10. September 2009)

woah  sieht ja cool aus
wenn die trails für mich fahrbar sind würd ich da auch mal mitkommen

hast du am samstag zeit und lust für ne runde BH? vorrausgesetzt du bekommst deinen untersatz fit bis dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (10. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Erschwert wurde das ganze dadurch, dass nach etwa 300hm mein Freilauf seinem Namen nicht mehr gerecht wurde. ...



Scott Ransom Fixie

Du wirst einfach Dein Material zu sehr ausreizen Oder aber es steht zu lange herum.


----------



## Eike. (10. September 2009)

Das Material ist nich so das Problem. Die 55 hat zwar inzwischen auch nur noch ein paar cm Federweg aber das geht schon. Und fürs Hinterrad hab ich noch Übergangsersatz im Keller. Aber Samstag mittag bin ich aber mit meinem Bruder zum Klettern verabredet und so kurz wie die Tage inzwischen sind wird danach wahrscheinlich keine Zeit mehr für eine Tour sein.
Die Trails an der Hornisgrinde sind zum großen Teil schon etwas heftiger als hier. Am besten wir fahren mal zur Badener Höhe. Wenn dir das Spaß macht dann auch an der Hornisgrinde. Oder bist du den Westweg von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach vielleicht sogar schonmal gefahren? Falls nicht - nächste Woche schon was vor? 




iTom schrieb:


> Scott Ransom Fixie




Genau so bin ich dann noch nach Bühl gefahren. Bis ich mich daran gewöhnt hab immer mitzutreten hab ich mir wahrscheinlich ein paar mal das Schaltwerk fast abgerissen


----------



## Phil88 (10. September 2009)

nächste woche?
herzerweichendes programm, täglich von 8:30 bis 12:30 werkstoffkunde-labor, willst mitkommen, guggst dir die alu-legierungen nochma an 

nachmittags würde vllt noch was gehen dann. gefahren bin ich dort noch nicht. bis jetzt nur albtal und umgebung.

also solange dass mit dem albursprung vergleichbar is schmeis ich mich da einfach mal runter


----------



## Eike. (11. September 2009)

Wie nur vormittags? Bei uns war nachmittags auch nochmal ein Versuch/Kolloquium/Prüfung (je nach Betreuer) Mei, die Studenten von heute ...  Just for fun würde ich da wirklich noch mal mitmachen, manche Sachen waren echt interessant.
Fürs Murgtal danach sind die Tage inzwischen zu kurz aber wenn du Lust hast können wir gerne mal nach BH fahren. Der Brudesweg ist auch gut zum testen (ob alle Schrauben festgezogen sind ) geeignet.


----------



## matou (11. September 2009)

Servus,
Uwe und ich werden Morgen der Badener Höhe und nach Laune noch dem Mehliskopf und Hochkopf einen Besuch abstatten.

Treffpunkt: Forbach am Bahnhof

Startzeit: bis jetzt 12:00 - ist noch nicht entgültig bestätigt

Wer hat Lust?

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (11. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Servus,
> Uwe und ich werden Morgen der Badener Höhe und nach Laune noch dem Mehliskopf und Hochkopf einen Besuch abstatten.
> 
> Treffpunkt: Forbach am Bahnhof
> ...



Ich hätte Lust. Muß aber schauen, wie es bei mir zeitlich hinhaut.


----------



## Grosser1609 (11. September 2009)

der Matschmeister und ich wollen morgen auch an die Badener Höhe. Unser Treff: 10.00 Uhr Bhf Forbach.


----------



## matou (11. September 2009)

Ich hab am VoMi noch zu tun - 12:00 ist für mich der früheste Termin. Mal schauen was Uwe noch zum Startzeitpunkt sagt.

Welche Strecke wollt ihr fahren? Vielleicht trifft man sich unterwegs.


----------



## rossi-v (11. September 2009)

1200 forbach bhf ist schon i.o.

Wir sehen uns am Berg (wenn wir Euch überrollen) 

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. September 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> 1200 forbach bhf ist schon i.o.
> 
> Wir sehen uns am Berg (wenn wir Euch überrollen)
> 
> rossi



Bei mir wird es auch klappen, sofern ich nicht in nem Stau hängen werde.


----------



## iTom (12. September 2009)

Tolle Tour und tolle Trails

Für NobbyNic-Fahrer allerdings nicht geeignet, da große Snakebite-Gefahr besteht. Habs selber 2x erfahren dürfen

Ansonsten Dank an René für die Führung.

Hier ein paar Impressionen:


 

 

 




 

 

 



Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, dann waren es 4 Tausender


----------



## matou (12. September 2009)

Es war eine sehr schöne Tour - bei ungeahnt fantastischen Wetter. Danke an Euch - es war sehr entspannt!

Forbach > Wegscheid > außen rum um Mehliskopf und Hochkopf > und zurück dann aber über die beiden Hügel > zum Schluss nochmal die Badener Höhe gestürmt und auf dem Westweg zurück nach Forbach.

Tourname - O-Ton Uwe: "Drei-Tausender-Tour" 

Am Ende standen 39km und 1300hm auf der Uhr - passt.

Grosser und Matschmeister haben wir unterwegs leider nicht getroffen - jetzt weiß ich immernoch nicht was der Nachfolger vom Lexx geworden ist.  Grosser, welche Route habt ihr denn genommen?

Gruss René

P.S. Soll ich was sagen? Nobby Nic - zwei Durchschläge auf der Abfahrt von der Badener Höhe.  Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen.
P.P.S. Edith sagt: Zu langsam getippt...


----------



## iTom (12. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> Tourname - O-Ton Uwe: "Drei-Tausender-Tour"
> 
> ...



Es waren 4 Berge lt. Karte: Hochkopf, Pfrimmackerkopf, Mehliskopf und Badener Höhe. Bitte keinen unterschlagen


----------



## rossi-v (13. September 2009)

Hej Mädels,

tolle Tour war es, bei super Wetter. 
Endlich waren wir mal wieder auf dem Hochkopf bei dieser tollen Sitzgelegenheit.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> P.S. Soll ich was sagen? Nobby Nic - zwei Durchschläge auf der Abfahrt von der Badener Höhe.  Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen.


Man kann da auch mit Nobby Nics fahren ohne Durchschläge zu bekommen. Die Karkasse vom Fatal Bert oder auch vom Minion Single Ply sind auch nicht dicker - da helfen nur Double Ply. Der Luftdruck muss halt stimmen.

Sorry, ich kann das Reifen Bashing nicht mehr hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (13. September 2009)

Sollte kein Bashing sein - daher auch der "". Ich bin dort auch schon mit NN runter. Es war gestern eh etwas unglücklich, die Latexschläuche die Tom drin hatte können so etwas normalerweise ab.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist Tom zu schwer für den Luftdruck, den er vor einem Jahr noch locker hat fahren können?


----------



## MatschMeister (13. September 2009)

@ matou,   forbach  wegscheid  irgendwie zur bühlerhöhe??   pozileisportheim badnerhöhe westweg, wegscheid  westweg und dann spezietrail weiter auf trail bis ins tal,  inkl northshore bewundern,

lexx nachfolger,    eben geordert,   ein schwarzes ausm allgäu   fragt sich nur wanns kommt.

MatschMeister


----------



## rossi-v (13. September 2009)

Letztes Jahr im Mai bin ich mit dem Hartail
mit NobbyNic & RacingRalph (2.4er) von der Badener Höhe runter das ging auch.

Wenn auch nicht souverän.

see you


----------



## iTom (13. September 2009)

Dann muß ich wohl zu fett sein, wie Dirk schon durch die Blume verlauten lies
Luftdruck war meinerseits eher auf Kraichgauniveau angepasst, da rechnet man nicht so schnell mit Felsbrocken dessen Kanten gegen die Fahrtrichtung stehen


----------



## matou (13. September 2009)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> @ matou,   forbach  wegscheid  irgendwie zur bühlerhöhe??   pozileisportheim badnerhöhe westweg, wegscheid  westweg und dann spezietrail weiter auf trail bis ins tal,  inkl northshore bewundern,



Wo gibts denn dort einen Northshore?



MatschMeister schrieb:


> lexx nachfolger,    eben geordert,   ein schwarzes ausm allgäu   fragt sich nur wanns kommt.
> MatschMeister


Na, da bin ich auch gespannt, wann es lieferbar ist. Die vorhandenen Teile passen ja schonmal ausgezeichnet daran. 

Gruss René


----------



## MatschMeister (13. September 2009)

der northshore ist noch im bau.  der große  kann dir die stelle besser beschreiben.  auf der abfahrt von der wegscheid.  

ja würde mich schon mal riesig freun wenns zu nexten saison da wäre.

MatschMeister


----------



## Grosser1609 (14. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn dort einen Northshore?



Ne schöne Runde hattet ihr 
Bei uns war es minimal kürzer, hatten noch den B.Höhe-B.Sattel-Trail und Herrenwieser Sattel-unterer Plättig genommen. 
Der North-Shore-Bau ist ......--> PM


----------



## rossi-v (20. September 2009)

Wiedermal tote Hose.

Hat jmd zeit heute abend 18:00 oder auch später für nen Quickie.

@Eike 
z.B dein Hausberg?


----------



## Eike. (20. September 2009)

Ich wollte sowieso gegen Sonnenuntergang auf den Wattkopf. 18.30 Uhr an der Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (20. September 2009)

1830 an der Quelle alles klar.

Was schwebt dir so vor?
Ich überlege mal das Hardtail zunehmen

Schoner brauchen wir nicht?


----------



## Phil88 (20. September 2009)

klingt gut 
bin dabei


----------



## rossi-v (20. September 2009)

cool sind wir zu dritt


----------



## Eike. (20. September 2009)

Ich hab ja immernoch nur ein paar cm Federweg vorne, also kein Hardcoremoshen


----------



## rossi-v (26. September 2009)

steht am WE (Sonntag) was an?


----------



## Eike. (26. September 2009)

Grad war der Postmann da und hatte leider nur eine neue Digitalkamera aber keine Gabel, bei mir wirds also leider nichts.


----------



## matou (26. September 2009)

Sorry, ich hab immernoch den Rotz. Schade!

Gruss René


----------



## matou (27. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Grad war der Postmann da und hatte leider nur eine neue Digitalkamera aber keine Gabel, bei mir wirds also leider nichts.



Du hast einen ganz schönen Verschleiß. Ist deine DSLR schon wieder kaputt? Meine "alte" D50 läuft nach knapp 8000 Auslösungen immernoch einwandfrei.


----------



## Eike. (27. September 2009)

Nö die funktioniert mit gut 20000 Auslösungen astrein. Weil die neue Pentax K7 rausgekommen ist sind aber die Preise für die K10 so stark gesunken, dass ich die Gelegenheit genutzt habe eine Klasse aufzusteigen. Die K10 ist einfach im Handling um Welten besser weil viele Einstellungen für die ich bei der K100 ins Menü muss direkt über Tasten funtionieren und das zweite Einstellrad ist auch sehr praktisch. Die K100 geht auf Ebay, mit ein bischen Glück zahle ich im Endeffekt kaum drauf. Hat beim Umstieg von kompakt auf DSLR ja auch ganz gut funktioniert. Ich kill nur Biketeile, keine Kameras


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (27. September 2009)

> 20000


achso, du machst ja ständig Serienbilder......hab mich schon gewundert.


----------



## Eike. (27. September 2009)

Naja ich hab sie mit 14k übernommen, also nicht alles von mir.


----------



## Osama bin biken (29. September 2009)

Moin Eike und Co !

Ich werde mich von meinem Ransom trennen, hat hier jemand Interesse daran?
Bei mir geht die Gabel auch noch! Bei Fragen einfach melden!


----------



## Phil88 (29. September 2009)

eike des wär doch was, deinen rahmen bekommst du bestimmt auch noch durch


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> eike des wär doch was, deinen rahmen bekommst du bestimmt auch noch durch



Hey über sowas macht man keine Witze


----------



## rossi-v (2. Oktober 2009)

Passiert am WE mal wieder was?

@harry wo bist du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (2. Oktober 2009)

Nach drei Wochen Bike-Abstinenz werde ich am So Vormittag wahrscheinlich nur eine kurze Runde in BaWiba drehen - mehr ist gerade nicht drin.


----------



## rossi-v (3. Oktober 2009)

Die kann man ja mit Bergbahn verlängern?

Dann wäre ich eventl. auch dabei.
Sag ich Dir morgen.

Wann & wo?

rossi


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich war gestern an der Hornisgrinde zu Fuß unterwegs um ein paar neue Trails auszukundschaften. Für jemanden der auf steile Treppen steht hab ich definitv was feines gefunden. Unten raus erinnert es dann sehr stark an den Trail im Monbachtal. Insgesamt hat das ganze etwa 300hm die mir aber deutlich mehr vorkamen und der Trail lässt sich auch gut in eine längere Tour mit oder ohne Busunterstützung einbauen. Falls jemand erkennt wo das ist bitte nicht rausposaunen. Ich denke es ist in unser aller Interesse, dass da nicht Horden von Bikern einfallen.



 

 

 

 

Leider war nicht sehr viel Licht da deswegen gibt es nur High-Iso Bilder.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Du ne Tour längerfristig planen kannst, wäre ich sofort dabei. Das mit der Busunterstützung ist nicht uninteressant ...


----------



## rossi-v (4. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem hier ja nix mehr passiert. 

Bin ich gestern mal bei Trifels/Annweiler rumgekurvt.

Schöne Gegend mit einigem Potenzial.

see you


----------



## Messerharry (5. Oktober 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> @harry wo bist du eigentlich?



DA bin ich, werd jetzt da sich meine Motorsport Veranstaltungen dem Saisonende nähern auch mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## rossi-v (5. Oktober 2009)

bin begeistert


----------



## matou (7. Oktober 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Nachdem hier ja nix mehr passiert.
> 
> Bin ich gestern mal bei Trifels/Annweiler rumgekurvt.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Motivation, ich hab mir vorhin endlich mal einen Trail süd-östlich von Annweiler angeschaut der schon lange auf meiner Liste stand. Fazit: Aufstieg großer Mist (oder Kondition zu schlecht), Abfahrt genial!



Messerharry schrieb:


> DA bin ich, werd jetzt da sich meine Motorsport Veranstaltungen dem Saisonende nähern auch mal wieder mitfahren



Dann wirds mal wieder Zeit für eine zünftig Tour!


----------



## Messerharry (11. Oktober 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Dann wirds mal wieder Zeit für eine zünftig Tour!



Wann dann


----------



## matou (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja z.b. nächstes WE wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (11. Oktober 2009)

schau mer mal


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2009)

Unbedingt. Ich hab auch noch was nachzuholen.


----------



## rossi-v (16. Oktober 2009)

Fährt jmd. morgen vormittags (ca. 11 bis 16 Uhr) ???

see you


----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Wetter eher nicht. Wenn am Sonntag das Wetter passt geht es zur Badener Höhe.


----------



## Eike. (17. Oktober 2009)

Kommt jemand mit auf die erste Schneetour der Saison? Morgen 12:15 am Bahnhof Forbach. Schnee liegt nach den Webcams ab 800m.


----------



## rossi-v (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab leider keine Zeit


----------



## iTom (17. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kommt jemand mit auf die erste Schneetour der Saison? Morgen 12:15 am Bahnhof Forbach. Schnee liegt nach den Webcams ab 800m.



Besame Mucho 2009


----------



## matou (17. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Besame Mucho 2009



Nene, damit warten wir noch ein bisschen, da brauchs noch etwas mehr Schnee.


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Oktober 2009)

Bis dahin könnte ich auch mal wieder auf's Rad steigen.  Die Cam nehm' ich dann auch wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (18. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall! 
Das was vorhin in der Gegend an Schnee lag war noch nicht der Rede wert...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Oktober 2009)

Bitte rechtzeitig bekannt geben, damit ich planen kann.


----------



## wookie (18. Oktober 2009)

habt ihr alle nicolaus mützen?


----------



## Messerharry (18. Oktober 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> habt ihr alle nicolaus mützen?



Ich schon, brauch man für Nikolausenduro


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2009)

Meine liegt wahrscheinlich zusammen mit der Skiausrüstung bei meinen Eltern. Die kommen aber Anfang Dezember her, bis Nikolaus könnte ich sie also hier haben. Ist denn da was geplant? Einer kleinen Tour mit Glühweindoping wäre ich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## wookie (18. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Meine liegt wahrscheinlich zusammen mit der Skiausrüstung bei meinen Eltern. Die kommen aber Anfang Dezember her, bis Nikolaus könnte ich sie also hier haben. Ist denn da was geplant? Einer kleinen Tour mit Glühweindoping wäre ich nicht abgeneigt



Du wohnst ja jetzt nicht weit weg vom "glühwein-markt"  Ich glaube der öffnet schon im November? Da gibts auch günstig die Mützen. Werde mir auch eine dort kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. Oktober 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> habt ihr alle nicolaus mützen?



Ja, und den zugehörigen großen Sack


----------



## rossi-v (19. Oktober 2009)

viele grüsse aus dresden

-> sonnig


----------



## Messerharry (19. Oktober 2009)

Grüße aus Remchingen zurück!
Auch sonnig, aber brrrrr


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich leih' sie mir bei meiner Tochter aus.

Früher hatte ich sogar mal ein ganzes Kostüm mit Mantel, Bart etc. Mal sehen, ob das beim Umzug wieder auftaucht.


----------



## rossi-v (20. Oktober 2009)

jmd am WE gefahren?


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2009)

Sicher datt. Am Sonntag auf die Badener Höhe. Allerdings ganz und gar nicht sonnig, bzw. erst als wir wieder zu Hause waren


----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> jmd am WE gefahren?



Jupp, wie schon erwähnt - am So CC-Runde um mal wieder etwas Kondi zu bekommen. Schöne nebelverhangene Herbststimmung im Eyachtal inkl Apfelstreusel dannach.


----------



## wookie (20. Oktober 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Jupp, wie schon erwähnt - am So CC-Runde um mal wieder etwas Kondi zu bekommen. Schöne nebelverhangene Herbststimmung im Eyachtal inkl Apfelstreusel dannach.



mit Eyachmühle?


----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2009)

Nö, den Kuchen gabs auf dem Rückweg beim Fricke in BH.


----------



## mw1774 (20. Oktober 2009)

ich finde den nussbaumer besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (23. Oktober 2009)

nichts neues im Brasiland???


----------



## Messerharry (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd heut mal wieder in´s Würmtal radl´n, bin schon länger nicht mehr gefahren, da ist das gerade ausreichend.


----------



## Messerharry (29. Oktober 2009)

Ist´s jetzt soweit gekommen?
Sind die Brasilianer ausgestorben?


----------



## matou (29. Oktober 2009)

Du hättest ja mal ein paar Minuten warten können. 

Ich will am So vormittag (9-10) mal wieder eine Wildbader Runde drehen. Aber Achtung, meine Kondition ist wenig bis garnicht vorhanden.

Hat jemand Lust sich so früh aus dem Bett zu pellen?

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Ist´s jetzt soweit gekommen?
> Sind die Brasilianer ausgestorben?



Nischt ganz Bin momentan mehr auf Quickies aus. Kann keine größere Runden drehen, oder eher seltener 

Ansonsten wird es wohl nächste Zeit "mehr" N8Rides geben, da sich ziemlich viele mit den DX-Lampen ausstatten


----------



## Messerharry (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie es die meisten schaffen (mich inbegriffen) ihre Kondition zum Jahresende so dermaßen zurück zu schrauben ist immer wieder verblüffend

Hmmm, Sonntag vor dem aufstehen Rad fahren, hmmm, weis ned.

Wass´n DX Lampe 
Da die solSBike 900 ja schon ausverkauft ist, wäre ich auch an einer bezahlbaren Alternative interessiert.

Meine Sigma Mirage ist nicht unbedingt als Traillampe geeignet.


----------



## DaBoom (29. Oktober 2009)

DX=Dealextreme
DX P7 wohl baugleich zur solSBike 900 aka mytinysun

weitere Infos gibts hier ->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020


----------



## Messerharry (29. Oktober 2009)

Bestellt sich irgendwer der mich kennt auch sone Lampe?
Ich möcht mich dann gern mit anschließen, bei der Bestellung


----------



## matou (29. Oktober 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Wie es die meisten schaffen (mich inbegriffen) ihre Kondition zum Jahresende so dermaßen zurück zu schrauben ist immer wieder verblüffend.



Ich bin einfach nur völlig übersättigt von diesem Jahr...

- die genialen Schnee-BM Touren zum Jahrsbeginn
- Vogesen - Paradies der verblockten, technischen Trails...und das gleich zwei Mal
- Pfalz
- GrischaRide
- ...

...dannach hat mich nichts mehr gereizt und bis jetzt hab ich meine Lust zum biken noch nicht wirklich wiedergefunden, zumal meine Kondition für die richtig tollen Sachen zu besch***** ist. Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (29. Oktober 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Da die solSBike 900 ja schon ausverkauft ist, wäre ich auch an einer bezahlbaren Alternative interessiert.
> 
> Meine Sigma Mirage ist nicht unbedingt als Traillampe geeignet.



wieso ausverkauft ? meine ist grad im versand und dürfte morgen kommen.
mail von heute :

folgende Artikel wurden heute verschickt:


Artikelnummer  Bezeichnung              Anz.  Einzelpreis  Gesamtpreis
----------------------------------------------------------------------
solSBIKE 90...|solSBIKE 900 Komplett...

aber ich hab noch was viel besseres....

zur DX lampe  lies mal im elektronik thread, ob die sohaltbar ist wage ichmalzu bezweifeln. und dann rück nach hongkong und zurück nach germany ...... der winter ist rum ohne nigtride. gut zu überlegen.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Ist´s jetzt soweit gekommen?
> Sind die Brasilianer ausgestorben?



Ja......definitiv.


----------



## rossi-v (29. Oktober 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Ist´s jetzt soweit gekommen?
> Sind die Brasilianer ausgestorben?




Kommt mir fast auch so vor.
Bin aber seit 3 Wo. auch kein Rad gefahren.
Hast du  So. zu normaler Zeit Lust zu einer Radtour wo ist mir egal, für mich ist alles wieder neu. 

Ob ich Sa. gegen 1400 Zeit habe, weiss ich noch nicht.

rossi


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> ...
> Artikelnummer  Bezeichnung              Anz.  Einzelpreis  Gesamtpreis
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> solSBIKE 90...|solSBIKE 900 Komplett...
> ...



für 199Eur kann man sich beinahe 4 DX-Lampen holen. Hätte dann aber 4 LED-Lampen und könnte mir dann evt. einen Qualitätsakku besorgen


----------



## matou (29. Oktober 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Hast du  So. zu normaler Zeit Lust zu einer Radtour wo ist mir egal...



Sagt Bescheid wenn ihr fahrt, vielleicht klappts bei mir auch zur "normalen" Zeit. 

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (29. Oktober 2009)

@matou

wäre wirklich mal wieder zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit dem BM? Geht auch mit ohne Kondition


----------



## matou (30. Oktober 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> @matou
> 
> wäre wirklich mal wieder zeit



jaaaahaaa, ich weiß.
Was ist denn für euch eine normale Zeit 11, 12? Dann könnte man BaWiba auch als Option stellen, dort kann man als Konditionsschwacher die Bergbahn nutzen.



Eike. schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit dem BM? Geht auch mit ohne Kondition


Ja, aber man sollte fartechnisch wenigstens halbwegs fit sein...der ist im Winter wieder dran.


----------



## Grosser1609 (30. Oktober 2009)

angesichts der Wettervorhersage fürs WE werde ich morgen vormittag in Richtung Badener Höhe ziehen....


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ja, aber man sollte fartechnisch wenigstens halbwegs fit sein...der ist im Winter wieder dran.



Ja, genau 

Ich brauche einen Eintrag im Fotoalbum "Besame Mucho 09". Und da sollte Schnee mitabgebildet sein


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2009)

Ok kein BM. Als Alternativprogramm würde ich morgen die Mittel-/Westwegtour von Bad Herrenalb nach Forbach anbieten. 32km/900hm in eher langsamen Tempo weil ich die Erkältung noch nicht ganz los bin. Technischer Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Wattkopf-Niveau und schöne lange Trails.
Das richtet sich natürlich nicht nur an Brasilianer sondern jeden der Lust hat mitzukommen. Abfahrt in BH gegen 12, Dauer etwa 4h + Rückfahrt mit der Bahn von Forbach.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde am Sonntag eine kurze Vormittagstour in der Pfalz fahren. Abfahrt 9.30 in der Pfalz und Tourdauer 2 1/2 Stunden. 12 Uhr wieder am Auto und dann heim.

Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden. Bin auch wegen dem Ort flexibel. Wenn keiner sich meldet werd ich Gimmeldingen Sportplatz und dann aufs Weinbiet anpeilen. Aber wie gesagt, bin offen für andere Vorschläge.

Tourencharakter: seeeehr gemütlich hoch  und technisch bergab.


----------



## rossi-v (30. Oktober 2009)

matou schrieb:


> jaaaahaaa, ich weiß.
> Was ist denn für euch eine normale Zeit 11, 12? Dann könnte man BaWiba auch als Option stellen, dort kann man als Konditionsschwacher die Bergbahn nutzen.
> 
> 
> Ja, aber man sollte fartechnisch wenigstens halbwegs fit sein...der ist im Winter wieder dran.



11 ist normal


----------



## rossi-v (31. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Mädels,

bin morgen nicht dabei

ich bin noch nicht fit (die Erkältung ist noch nicht abgeklungen)

daher fahr ich morgen nochmal mit meiner Freundin im Flachen im eco-mode

rossi


----------



## matou (1. November 2009)

Sorry Uwe,
ich war jetzt erst wieder online. Conny und ich werden nacher eine kurze Eco-Runde in BaWiba drehen. Schade. Dir aber gute Besserung und viel Spaß!


----------



## Messerharry (1. November 2009)

Seid ihr schon unterwegs, zur ECO Runde
Bin jetzt grad fertig mit Frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (1. November 2009)

Ja, wir waren schon unterwegs. Hats geschmeckt? 

War eine sehr schöne Runde, bei blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein! Hammer! Wir sind heute sogar kostenlos mit der Bergbahn gefahren. "...och nö, zahlt mal oben, das ist besser..." Na klar, machen wir.


----------



## Messerharry (1. November 2009)

Ich hab bissi Grundlagen auf Asphalt versucht zu finden  
Nöttingen- Karlsruhe Meßplatz und zurück


----------



## rossi-v (1. November 2009)

Habe auch Grundlage gemacht, 

EGG, Weststadt, Oststadt, EGG


----------



## Messerharry (8. November 2009)

Seit einer Woche keine Posts mehr    SOOOO frÃ¼h kann man aber noch nicht in die Winterdepression fallen  

PS: Lasst euch blos nicht gegen die Schweinegrippe impfen, da lÃ¤uft ne ganz groÃe Lumperei mit dem Impfstoff - ist was fÃ¼r VerschwÃ¶rungstheoretiker  

Der nachfolgende Text kursiert im NET und lÃ¤Ãt Raum fÃ¼r Spekulationen 




Liebe Freundinnen und Freunde, MÃ¼tter und VÃ¤ter, GrossmÃ¼tter und GrossvÃ¤ter
Liebe Menschen in den Gesundheitsberufen
*
Was ist so heimtÃ¼ckisch an der so benannten Schweinegrippe A (H1N1)?
*
Vor Monaten erreichten uns ernste Vorwarnungen, bis Ende des Sommers wÃ¼rden Tausende von Menschen â es wurden gar bis 2 Millionen prophezeit â in der Schweiz wegen der Grippe A (H1N1) darnieder liegen, dem entsprechend auch unsere Wirtschaft. Jetzt, Mitte Oktober, ist keine Pandemie da: milder Verlauf der Grippe bei allen Erkrankten, vÃ¶llige Genesung nach einer Woche. WÃ¤hrend âdie Medienâ kaum berichten, dass in der Schweiz jedes Jahr 3'000 Menschen an der normalen saisonalen Grippe sterben, fordert die Grippe A (H1N1) weniger als 2 % an Todesopfern, berechnet auf eine gleich hohe Anzahl FÃ¤lle der saisonalen Grippe. 
*
Daher wundern sich viele Ãrzte, deren Karriere nicht von der Pharma-Industrie âgefÃ¶rdertâ wird, wie man auf die Idee kommt, gleich mehrere Impfstoffe gegen die harmlose âSchweinegrippeâ zu entwickeln. Wie kommt es, dass die nationalen Regierungen weltweit* schon im FrÃ¼hjahr Millionen von Impfdosen bei den Pharma-Konzernen Novartis, Sanofi Pasteur, GlaxoSmith&Kline und Baxter bestellt haben in der Annahme,* alle BÃ¼rgerinnen und BÃ¼rger wÃ¼rden sich FREIWILLIG zweimal gratis gegen ein harmloses Grippchen impfen lassen â auf Kosten unserer Steuern und KrankenkassenprÃ¤mien? Denn â oh Wunder - die Propheten der Pharmaindustrie sagten damals voraus, dass im Herbst, also JETZT, eine zweite Erkrankungswelle kommen und viel ernster verlaufen wÃ¼rde als die erste. Die Vorbereitungen fÃ¼r eine Impfkampag! ne laufen derzeit weltweit auf Hochtouren, einzelne LÃ¤nder haben schon mit Impfen begonnen. Doch was soll nun diese Prophezeiung?
*
FÃ¼r die erste Prophetie-Panne der Pharmakonzerne gibt es einen brisanten Grund. Im Februar 2009 wurden in einem Labor von Baxter in Wien 72 kg Impfstoff fÃ¼r die saisonale Grippe mit aktiven StÃ¤mmen der so benannten Vogelgrippe H5N1 kontaminiert, was eine hoch toxische Mischung ergab. Diese 72 kg Impfstoff wurden in einzelne Posten aufgeteilt, verpackt und falsch etikettiert an 16 Labors in sechs europÃ¤ischen LÃ¤ndern gesandt â darunter Tschechien, Slowenien, Deutschland und Ãsterreich. 
Diese Aktion â die Kontaminierung des Impfstoffs mit H5N1-StÃ¤mmen sowie die Falsch-Etikettierung und Versendung als harmloses Material â kann unmÃ¶glich âaus Versehenâ passiert sein, denn die Bio-Sicherheits-Schranken im Baxter-Labor in Orth a.d. Donau sind SEHR hoch. Es kommt also nur eine absichtliche, d.h. kriminelle Handlung in Frage mit dem Ziel, vorsÃ¤tzlich mÃ¶glichst viele Mitarbeitende in den betreffenden Labors mit toxischem Material anzustecken. Dies hÃ¤tte eine echte Pandemie auslÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnen, hÃ¤tte nicht ein Labor-Mitarbeiter von Bio-Test in Tschechien die Intuition gehabt, diesen Impfstoff an Frettchen (kleinen SÃ¤ugetieren) auszutesten.**** Testergebnis: alle Versuchstiere starben!! 
Noch rechtzeitig wurden die betroffenen Labors gewarnt, der toxische Impfstoff an Baxter zurÃ¼ckgegeben....dort ist er noch immer... 36 Personen des Baxter-Labors in Wien mussten sich im lokalen Spital vorsorglich behandeln lassen. Die Meldung darÃ¼ber schaffte es in ein kleines Lokalblatt, und Tschechiens Regierung annullierte die Impfstoffbestellung bei Baxter.
Die medizinische Journalistin Jane BÃ¼rgermeister erfuhr davon, vertiefte sich in Recherchen und entdeckte Ungeheuerliches: Im April 2009 reichte sie in Wien eine Strafklage gegen Baxter, die WHO und namhafte Politiker und Politikerinnen Ãsterreichs und der USA ein: 
siehe www.theflucase.com und www.menschenverstandschweiz.ch 
WÃ¤re die Strategie aufgegangen, wÃ¤re bereits im FrÃ¼hjahr/Sommer 2009 weltweit eine Pandemie mit vielen TodesfÃ¤llen ausgebrochen. Dank des tschechischen Labor-Mitarbeiters kam es nicht so weit. Also musste eine neue Strategie her: Im Juni 2009 rief die Weltgesundheits-Organisation WHO* Ã¼berraschend die hÃ¶chste Pandemie-Stufe 6 aus fÃ¼r die Grippe A (H1N1), nachdem kurz zuvor die Kriterien fÃ¼r einen solch krassen Schritt massiv herabgesetzt worden waren: Nach neuer Definition braucht es fÃ¼r Pandemiestufe 6 keine weltweit dramatisch hohe Anzahl von TodesfÃ¤llen und Erkrankungen mehr, sondern bloss die Ãbertragung der Krankheit von Mensch zu Mensch in zwei von der WHO definierten Zonen der Erde!
Wir hÃ¶rten, die Schweinegrippe sei nun eine Pandemie der hÃ¶chsten Stufe - KopfschÃ¼tteln* .... am 15. Oktober die Meldung, Pandemiestufe 6 soll nun fÃ¼r EINIGE* JAHRE gelten!* 
WER von uns WEISS, WAS DIES POLITISCH BEDEUTET ???
Die Medien sagen es uns nicht:
Durch die Mitgliedschaft in der UNO und die Unterzeichnung der Mitgliedschaft bei der WHO hat diese das Recht, Ã¼ber die nationalen Parlamente, Regierungen und Verfassungen hinweg Zwangs-Impfungen anzuordnen und die Mitwirkung der nationalen Armee-Strukturen zu verfÃ¼gen!
Bereits wurden in der Schweiz* fÃ¼r 11.-13. November 2009 hÃ¶here Offiziere aufgeboten zu Instruktionstagen als Vorbereitung fÃ¼r die militÃ¤rische DurchfÃ¼hrung von Massenimpfungen, die vom 16. November 2009 bis Ende Januar 2010 geplant sind. Zivilschutz-Stellen wurden aufgefordert, ein Konzept fÃ¼r Massen-Impfungen auszuarbeiten.
*
Die Impfungen gegen âSchweinegrippeâ mit den georderten Impfstoffen kÃ¶nnten unabsehbare SchÃ¤den und viele TodesfÃ¤lle hervorrufen, denn sie wurden kaum getestet!!* 
Die Grippe-Impfstoffe fÃ¼r die âSchweinegrippe A H1N1â sind nicht vergleichbar mit den Impfstoffen gegen saisonale Grippe jedes Jahr, obwohl einige Amtsstellen dies behaupten. Der schwache Wirkstoff der H1N1-Impfung wird mit VerstÃ¤rkern (Adjuvantien) aufgepeppt, was die Produktionskosten senkt und die ImmunitÃ¤ts-Reaktion des KÃ¶rpers ankurbeln soll. Doch diese Zusatzstoffe sind hoch giftig: sie enthalten Quecksilber (Thiomersal), Aluminiumhydroxid, Formaldehyd und Squalen. (Squalen wurde vor dem 1. Golfkrieg den Impfstoffen gegen Anthrax zugesetzt â Hunderttausende von US-Soldaten sind danach schwer erkrankt am âGolfkriegssyndromâ.)**** Die amtliche Medikamentenzulassungs-Stelle der Schweiz, Swissmedic (nicht unabhÃ¤ngig von der Pharma-Industrie) hÃ¤l! t die genaue Zusammensetzung der zwei im Testverfahren stehenden Impfstoffe geheim. Diese Woche ist jeodoch durchgesickert, dass sie beide Squalen enthalten, das in den USA und England als Impfstoff-Zusatz verboten ist und als biologischer Kampfstoff gilt!** 
*
Die GesundheitsbehÃ¶rde in England hat 600 Neurologen in einem Brief angewiesen, nach der H1N1-Impfkampagne besonders wachsam zu sein, ob sie ein Ansteigen der FÃ¤lle von Guillain-Barr-Syndrom beobachten - einer sehr schweren LÃ¤hmung des Nervensystems. Die offiziellen Stellen wissen also, was sie mit uns arglosen Menschen vorhaben... und haben fÃ¼r die âEliteâ, als die sie sich selbst sehen, 50'000 Impfdosen ohne toxische Zusatzstoffe bestellt.
Am 13. Oktober berichteten deutsche Zeitungen, dass die FÃ¼hrungsspitze der deutschen Armee direkt beim Hersteller Impfstoffe ohne Zusatzstoffe bestellt habe, da sie die bis dahin angebotenen gemixten Impfstoffe fÃ¼r zu gefÃ¤hrlich halte, um sie den Soldaten einzuimpfen!
Nicht nur wir BÃ¼ger/innen Europas fragen uns seither: Weshalb mutet man den schwangeren Frauen und dem Pflegepersonal, die als erste geimpft werden sollen, ein Risiko zu, das fÃ¼r Soldaten unzumutbar ist? Die Regierungen einiger deutscher BundeslÃ¤nder haben sofort bei zwei Herstellern Impfstoffe ohne Adjuvantien nachbestellt. Von der Schweiz ist bisher nichts derartiges bekannt. Vielen Menschen in Europa steht also eine Massenimpfung bevor, fÃ¼r die wir willige Versuchskaninchen sein sollen wegen eines harmlosen Grippchens, das im Labor erzeugt und zur Pandemie hoch geputscht wurde! Die Frage stellt sich:
*
WAS STECKT DAHINTER?* WAS IST DAS FÃR EIN PANDEMIE-PLAN,* der* unter dem Deckmantel einer harmlosen Grippe weltweit so viele Menschen hohen Risiken aussetzt ? ... dies unter Mitwirkung unseres Gesundheitswesens, von MilitÃ¤r und Zivilschutz .... zudem sollen den armen EntwicklungslÃ¤ndern Millionen Impfdosen âgeschenktâ werden!! 
Die Antwort darauf ist nichts Neues. Seit Jahrzehnten wird an diesem Plan gearbeitet â StÃ¼ck um StÃ¼ck. Wie gut, kommt er endlich ans Licht! Die Akteure zÃ¤hlen darauf, dass wir ahnungslose BÃ¼rger die Ungeheuerlichkeit ihres Vorhabens niemals glauben wÃ¼rden â so wenig wie die Menschen Deutschlands 1933 glaubten, was die Nazis mit ihnen tatsÃ¤chlich vorhatten. . . KalkÃ¼l! Denn genau dieser Punkt entscheidet, ob der zynische Plan gelingt. Bedeutsam ist, dass nur eine winzige Gruppe von Eingeweihten den gesamten Plan kennt und Ã¼berblickt. Jeder einzelne macht darin als kleines RÃ¤dchen âeinen guten Jobâ - ahnt nicht, dass er an einem Genozid weltweiten Ausmasses teilhat. 
*
Ja, es geht um die Reduktion der WeltbevÃ¶lkerung auf 2 Milliarden oder gar auf eine halbe Milliarde Menschen â je nach Informationsquelle. Jene, die regelmÃ¤ssig an den Bilderberger-Konferenzen teilnehmen, kennen diesen Plan: die CEOs von Pharma- & Medienunternehmen, FÃ¼hrungskrÃ¤fte in Wirtschaft, Politik und Finanzwelt. Grund genug, ihre jÃ¤hrlichen Treffen unter brutalster Polizeikontrolle und Geheimhaltung abzuhalten. Jetzt wissen wir warum.
*
Es gibt keinen plausiblen Grund fÃ¼r die prophezeite âSchweinegrippeâ-Pandemie ausser dem, dass jene, die uns davor zu schÃ¼tzen vorgeben, schwere Erkrankungen durch die Impfungen verbreiten wollen: wie ein Schicksalsschlag soll die Pandemie vom Himmel fallen! 
Seit 9/11 beschÃ¤ftigt mich die Rolle von Geheimdiensten & -gesellschaften. Nichts ist neu: Die Ausrottung indigener VÃ¶lker durch Impfstoffe, die eindeutig biologische Kampfstoffe sind, ist Jahrzehnte lang erprobte Taktik. Vor kurzem geschehen in Kanada â in kleinen DÃ¶rfern mit 150 indigenen Einwohnern, die nach der Impfung alle starben. . . .
Medien berichten nicht darÃ¼ber â man erfÃ¤hrt es von lokal informierten Menschen. 
Und jetzt sollen wir alle dran glauben - die Menschheit weltweit.
*
DIE ERSTEN IMPFUNGEN STEHEN UNMITTELBAR BEVOR:
DAS PFLEGEPERSONAL UND DIE SCHWANGEREN
Eine New Yorker Krankenschwester hat, stellvertretend fÃ¼r 60'000 andere, Klage eingereicht: Impfzwang fÃ¼r das Pflegepersonal ist verfassungswidrig. In der Schweiz sind die Kantone zustÃ¤ndig. In vielen SpitÃ¤lern wurden die Pflegepersonen zur âPandemieâ instruiert. Manchen wird subtil bedeutet, man kÃ¶nne jenen kÃ¼ndigen, die sich nicht âfreiwilligâ impfen liessen...
Alarmierend ist, dass schwangere Frauen die erste Risikogruppe seien! Obwohl keiner der Impfstoffe bei Schwangeren getestet wurde, sollen sie zuerst geimpft werden, aber die Packungsbeilagen warnen davor! Junge Erwachsene seien gefÃ¤hrdet â frÃ¼her waren es die Ã¤lteren Menschen. . . Alles deutet auf eine gigantische TÃ¤uschung der Welt-Ãffentlichkeit hin. 
*
WAS KÃNNEN WIR TUN?
*
1.********** Ganz WICHITG ! INFORMIEREN SIE sich selbst & andere:
*
www.menschenverstandschweiz.ch* Flyer & mehr,* www.theflucase.com, www.theflucase.ch [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6845161"]Vortrag von Jane BÃÂ¼rgermeister (Teil 1) on Vimeo[/ame] Vortrag von Jane BÃ¼germeister im ZÃ¼rich vom 26.9.09
http://www.gesundheitlicheaufklaerung.de/dr-stefan-lanka-zum-pandemie-theater
http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/2009/10/beginn-der-schweinegrippe-impfung-in.html. DVD: Tod frei Haus, Interview BÃ¼rgermeister: email senden an [email protected]
2. HANDELN + SICH VERNETZEN + GRUPPEN BILDEN
FlugblÃ¤tter verteilen, Blogs + Leserbriefe schreiben, Schwangere/Ãrzte/Krankenschwestern informieren, BehÃ¶rden mit Anfragen eindecken, gemeinsam klagen gegen Zwangsimpfung > 
Unsere von der Verfassung garantierten Freiheitsrechte juristisch einfordern.
Das Gesetz erlaubt uns sich in Notwehrsituationen zu schÃ¼tzen.




Last das mal auf euch wirken und macht dann was ihr wollt


----------



## iTom (8. November 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche keine Posts mehr    SOOOO früh kann man aber noch nicht in die Winterdepression fallen
> 
> PS: Lasst euch blos nicht gegen die Schweinegrippe impfen, da läuft ne ganz große Lumperei mit dem Impfstoff - ist was für Verschwörungstheoretiker
> 
> ...



Wenn man ein bisschen in die Vergangenheit schaut, unter Zeiten von DappelJu und Bumsfeld, dann kann man sich ein eigenes Bild verschaffen. Rumsfeld und Gilead sag ich nur. Les Dir das mal durch:

http://www.gilead.com/pr_933190157

Nochwas: Tamiflu und Gilead...

Ist zwar jetzt ganz offtopic, aber solche Leute, die mit der Gesundheit von Menschen spielen nur um sich selbst zu bereichern gehören meiner Meinung nach sofort erschossen. Besser noch als Versuchstier mit deren eigenen Produkte eingesetzt. Die ganze ehem. Bush-Administration.

Profitgier ist das richtige Stichwort


----------



## speedygonzales (8. November 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> PS: Lasst euch blos nicht gegen die Schweinegrippe impfen, da läuft ne ganz große Lumperei mit dem Impfstoff - ist was für Verschwörungstheoretiker



da mir gerade langweilig war habe ich es durchgelessen, naja eine der viele Verschwörungstheorien..

Hier geht es doch nur um Kohle nicht mehr und nicht weniger, die Pharmaindustrie macht rissen gewinne, die Politiker werden gut geschmiert, die Aktien steigen und die massen lassen sich von den Medien in Panik versetzen und rennen blind zum Arzt..

Und weiss Du wer dahinter Steckt? Brain! er versucht so  wie jeden Abend, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen!


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2009)

Ich habs nur überflogen aber scheint mir mindestens so unglaubwürdig zu sein wie die Panikmache vor der Schweinegrippe. Alleine schon die Geschichte mit der Zwangsimpfung durch das Militär - also bitte.
Ich steh dem ganzen auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber und habe nicht vor mich impfen zu lassen (obwohl, wenn unten ein LeoII mit Impfspritze in der Kanone vorfährt hab ich wohl auch keine Chance ) aber das scheint vom gleichen Autor der Mondlandungsverschwörung zu kommen. Die Leute die entscheiden müssen ob ein Impfstoff beschafft werden muss können einem auch irdendwie leid tun. Wird das Zeug für viel Geld beschafft und es passiert nichts wirft man ihnen Steuerverschwendung vor und wird keins besorgt und es schlägt doch richtig zu fragt man warum nichts gemacht wurde.
Egal ich geh jetzt biken, es soll ja gut für die Abwehkräfte sein sich draußen zu bewegen.


----------



## speedygonzales (8. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Menschen spielen nur um sich selbst zu bereichern gehören meiner Meinung nach sofort erschossen.



Ach das ist Ressourcen Verschwendung! die gute alte Guillotine reicht doch aus, am besten schön rostig...


----------



## wookie (8. November 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> PS: Lasst euch blos nicht gegen die Schweinegrippe impfen, da läuft ne ganz große Lumperei mit dem Impfstoff - ist was für Verschwörungstheoretiker



der impfstoff ist noch nichtmal richtig getestet worden und in österreich gibt es momentan einen richtigen impf-tourismus. die ösis haben gute impfstoffe da sie mit der beschaffung gezögert haben. deutschland hat panikmache aber schon im vorraus impfstoffe beschaffen die nicht getestet sind und hauptsächlich aus immun-boostern bestehen die zu arg sind als sie auf das volk loszulassen. - klaro das diese nicht in den müll wandern sollen. hat sicher einiges gekostet.

in meinem arbeits-kollegenkreis gibt es auch schon "versaute", aber das ist für mich kein grund mich zu impfen. das einzige was mich nerven wird ist das man mit schweinegrippe nicht sehr gut (wenn überhaupt) biken kann. aber die 3 wochen kann man sich durchaus gut betäuben. und das ist besser als sich irgend ein hexenzeug in die venen drücken zu lassen.

ist zwar heftig das menschen sterben, das tun sie aber bei jeder grippewelle. und ein paar wochen auf drogen vor dem TV - es gibt schlimmeres. zb. wenn kinder die schweinegrippe haben und man nicht weis ob sie es packen.

gibt es in DE schon tote kinder wegen schweinegrippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. November 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> gibt es in DE schon tote kinder wegen schweinegrippe?



Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, ja. Hier war allerdings eine chronische Erkrankung vorausgegangen. Die H1N1 ist eher für die "vorbelasteten" Menschen ein Problem als für "Gesunde". Wobei die Allerweltsgrippe jährlich um die 10.000- 15.000 Tote verursacht...Einfach genügend Schweinefleisch essen, da ich soviel Antibiotika enthalten


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2009)

Nu ist aber auch gut hier. Im Offtopicbereich gibt es einen Thread zu dem Thema da kann man sich bestimmt wunderbar austoben.


----------



## Messerharry (13. November 2009)

bevor wieder nichts neues geschrieben wird dann doch lieber Schweinepest dummblab


----------



## rossi-v (13. November 2009)

.


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2009)

Du drückst dich aber wieder sehr pointiert aus


----------



## iTom (13. November 2009)

Er bringt es immer wieder auf den Punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (14. November 2009)

Punkt. 
Zurück zum Thema. 

Wenns Morgen VoMi keine Schweine hagelt will ich mal wieder auf den BM. Konditionsbedingt erstmal nur die kurze Variante Rißwasen > BM - wenn dann noch Luft ist kann man ja etwas dranhängen.

Ich würde am Rißwasen zur unchristlichen Urzeit von 1000 starten.

Uwe, Harry, wie schauts aus, ihr habt doch in der letzten Zeit schon mit den Hufen gescharrt!? 
Hat wer Lust?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2009)

Puh die Zeit ist schon heftig aber zumindest ist im Wetterbericht keine Rede von Schweinen oder sonstigem Hagelgetier. Kannst du mich in Ettlingen einsammeln? Zum Beispiel beim Aldi am Ortsausgang.


----------



## rossi-v (15. November 2009)

Wie war es ?
Heute früh wäre mir zu heftig.
BM reizt mich mom. nicht.

Beim nächsten Mal eher Kalmit oder Würmtal.



Ich fahr jetzt erstmal ne Runde mit meinem Mädel.

see you

rossi


----------



## matou (15. November 2009)

Ich hab verpennt. 

Wir können das nächste Mal gerne mal wieder Kalmit und das Weinbiet einbinden. Natürlich mit "Weinbietplatte" auf dem Gipfel. 

Wer von Euch hat eigentlich alles eine Nightride-taugliche Funzel?

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat eigentlich alles eine Nightride-taugliche Funzel?



Ich. Und ich würde auch mitfahren, wenns spät starten würde. 18-Uhr-Runden schaffe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat eigentlich alles eine Nightride-taugliche Funzel?



Für den Wattkopf reicht meine Mirage gerade aus.


----------



## wookie (15. November 2009)

n8ride ist sowas wie eine familienfreundlicher zeitpunkt zum biken. ein schöner gute-nacht-trail mit chance auf schöne aussicht ist z.b. bernsteinfelsen (schön funkelndes murgtal) oder an der drachenfliegerschanze holländersteige/ (mauzeberg ?)


----------



## Waldgeist (15. November 2009)

so ne Ausicht kann ich auch anbieten, allerdings nicht das Mutgtal, sondern die Rheinebene bis zur Pfalz (wenn nicht im Nebelmeer) mit funkelnder Stadt  KA und BAB A8 mit roten und weißen Lichterketten. Vielleicht auch noch ein Stau?


----------



## matou (16. November 2009)

Ok, der nächste Versuch die Brasilianer vor dem Winterschlaf zu retten.


Wer hat nächsten Samstag Lust auf eine Tour?

- Startzeit: 1100, meinetwegen auch 1200 
- Maximal 1000hm, bei mehr fall ich zur Zeit glaub ich tot um

- Tourenvorschläge meinerseits, Präferenz entspricht der Sortierung:

Pfalz1: Weinbieterkundung 
Pfalz2: Maikammer, Kalmit, Hohe Loog
Forbach > Badener Höhe und zurück
BaWiba inkl Grünhütte (allerdings ist die Bergbahn bis zum 21.11. geschlossen; keine Ahnung ob sie am Sa schon wieder auf ist oder ob der Bikepark einen Shuttelservice anbietet)


Gruss René

P.S. Und ja, ich stell mir einen Wecker. Seh zu, dass ich gesund bleibe. Schick meine Frau weg....


----------



## Don Stefano (16. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Schick meine Frau weg....


Für was soll die nochmal verantwortlich sein?

Achja, Samtag hat meine Tochter Geburtstag, was ist mit Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (16. November 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Für was soll die nochmal verantwortlich sein?


für so Einiges...



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Achja, Samtag hat meine Tochter Geburtstag, was ist mit Sonntag?


Sonntag könnte ich nur Vormittags bis 12 oder 1300.


----------



## rossi-v (16. November 2009)

Pfalz 2 oder 1 könnte mich reizen,

ich schaue mal & melde mich zeitnah

rossi


----------



## w69 (17. November 2009)

Nur vorsorglich: Grünhütte ist schon im Winterschlaf...​ 
*Betriebsferien: ab Montag 9. November bis einschl. 18. Dezember 2009*​ 
http://www.gruenhuette.de/​


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2009)

Da bin ich fast sicher dabei vor allem der (die, das ) Weinbiet interessiert mich schon lange.


----------



## matou (18. November 2009)

w69 schrieb:


> Nur vorsorglich: Grünhütte ist schon im Winterschlaf...​


Danke! Dann fällt BaWiba schonmal definitiv raus. 



Eike. schrieb:


> Da bin ich fast sicher dabei vor allem der (die, das ) Weinbiet interessiert mich schon lange.



*das*


----------



## iTom (18. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Danke! Dann fällt BaWiba schonmal definitiv raus.
> 
> 
> 
> *das*



"der" müßte theoretisch auch durchgehen, da es ja ein "Hügel" ist oder ein "Berg".

Der Weinbiet-Berg /-Hügel oder das Weinbiet-Areal...


----------



## matou (18. November 2009)

Ich kenns nur als "das Weinbiet" - steht zumindest überall so.
Es heißt ja auch, "die Kalmit"...naja, de Pälzer halt.


----------



## iTom (18. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich kenns nur als "das Weinbiet" - steht zumindest überall so.
> Es heißt ja auch, "die Kalmit"...naja, de Pälzer halt.



Was bei den Pälzern so ein paar Schoppe ausmachen können, bei der Festlegung der Artikel


----------



## rossi-v (19. November 2009)

Ich bin dabei am Samstag, gerne 1030 oder 1100 am Kalmit oder am Weinbiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. November 2009)

Sooo 
nochmal zur Erinnerung. Morgen gehts in die Pfalz. Nach der heutigen Testrunde auf dem Weinbiet muss ich irgendwann nochmal einen "Kundigen/Einheimischen" ausfragen. Ich schlage desshalb die Variante Kalmit/Hohe Loog vor.

Wir könnten alternativ auch mal wieder an der "kinderkotzgrünfarbenen" Kirche in Neustadt starten. Dies hätte den Vorteil, dass wir als erstes diesen blöden Anstieg vom Kaltenbronner Tal hätten und die Kalmitstrasse als zweites hochkurbeln könnten - find ich irgendwie angenehmer. Dann steht als erstes die Abfahrt von der Kalmit an gefolgt von der Hohen Loog-Abfahrt nach Neustadt.

Einverstanden?



rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei am Samstag, gerne 1030 oder 1100 am Kalmit oder am Weinbiet.



1030 würde mir sehr gut passen, dann könnte ich - wenn ich meine Freundin abgesetzt habe - direkt in die Pfalz fahren.


Aja, da war doch noch etwas - heute - Testrunde!?


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2009)

Kannst du mich von Karlsruhe aus mitnehmen René?


----------



## iTom (20. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Sooo
> nochmal zur Erinnerung. Morgen gehts in die Pfalz. Nach der heutigen Testrunde auf dem Weinbiet muss ich irgendwann nochmal einen "Kundigen/Einheimischen" ausfragen. Ich schlage desshalb die Variante Kalmit/Hohe Loog vor.
> 
> Wir könnten alternativ auch mal wieder an der "kinderkotzgrünfarbenen" Kirche in Neustadt starten. Dies hätte den Vorteil, dass wir als erstes diesen blöden Anstieg vom Kaltenbronner Tal hätten und die Kalmitstrasse als zweites hochkurbeln könnten - find ich irgendwie angenehmer. Dann steht als erstes die Abfahrt von der Kalmit an gefolgt von der Hohen Loog-Abfahrt nach Neustadt.
> ...




So ein tolles Wetterchen und dann noch solche Bilder sehen zu müssen. 


Schade wäre auch gerne dabei. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch irgendwann dieses Jahr.


----------



## matou (20. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kannst du mich von Karlsruhe aus mitnehmen René?



Sorry,
ich fahr meine Freundin früh nach Brusel und von dort direkt in die Pfalz.
Wenn wir uns an der grünen Kirche in Neustadt treffen, könntest du ja notfalls auch mit der Bahn kommen.


Uwe hat sich zwar noch nicht gemeldet, aber wenn für ihn der Treffpkt an der kinderkotzgrünfarbenen Kirche auch ok ist, dann wäre es 1030 hier.




iTom schrieb:


> So ein tolles Wetterchen und dann noch solche Bilder sehen zu müssen.
> 
> 
> Schade wäre auch gerne dabei. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch irgendwann dieses Jahr.



Ja, es war wirklich sehr genial! Vor allem weil es in der Pfalz so schnell trocken wird. 

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2009)

Ok ich schau mal ob ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme um die Bahn zu erwischen. Wenn es klappt bin ich auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig an der bekannten, farblich so geschmackvoll gestalteten Kirche  die Bahn ist schon um 9:50 in Neustadt. Falls ich also nicht da bin braucht ihr nicht warten.


----------



## matou (20. November 2009)

Alles klar. Bis Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (20. November 2009)

Okay 1030 an der Kotz-Kirche.

see you   (seit langem mal wieder)


rossi


----------



## hömma (20. November 2009)

Hallo ihr Brasilianer,

ich würde auch gern mitkommen, nachdem Eike mir so schillernd von der Pfalz vorgeschwärmt hat. 

Werde mit dem Auto fahren und könnte noch jemanden einsammeln, wenn ich mich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett quälen kann .


----------



## matou (21. November 2009)

Alles klar.
Eike könnte noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gebrauchen, dann müsste er nicht mit der Bahn fahren. Vielleicht schaut ihr beide ja noch rechtzeitig ins Forum.


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2009)

Haben wir gestern Abend schon geklärt. Bis nachher


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2009)

Wie schauts am Wochenende aus? Die Wettervorhersage ist nicht schlecht und falls niemand sonst was hat schlage ich eine Tour von Baden-Baden aus vor. Richtung Yburg und Fremersberg, je nach Antragslage 600-1000hm und sehr schöne Trails. Das Wetter soll wohl gegen Nachmittag schlechter werden deswegen würde ich um 11 in Baden-Baden am Bahnhof starten wollen.


----------



## Phil88 (26. November 2009)

samstag wäre ich evtl dabei. hömes müssen nich unbedingt die vollen 1000 sein wegen mir, bin konditionellnich soooo fit im moment


----------



## hömma (26. November 2009)

Hmmm schade, bin übers Wochenende nicht da, ansonsten hätte ich da schon richtig Lust drauf gehabt. 

Wenn ihr als erstes direkt auf die Yburg rauf wollt, bietet es sich an, mit der S-Bahn bis Steinbach durchzufahren. Von da aus kannst du die Yburg schon sehen und sparst dir die Anfahrt in der Ebene.


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2009)

Ich will auf dem Hinweg noch einen Abstecher über den Korbmattenkopf machen.


----------



## hömma (26. November 2009)

Also quasi diese Tour 

Sind die vor kurzem auch gefahren. Da nimmst du auf jeden Fall die lohnenswerten Trails an Yburg und Fremersberg mit. Korbmatt kann man auch etwas anders fahren. Das Jagdhaus passt auch ganz gut als Startpunkt, wenn man vom Bahnhof kommt.


----------



## mrt1N (26. November 2009)

Würde auch ziemlich gerne mitfahren, mein Kumpel feiert allerdings seinen 21. an dem Mittag, schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. November 2009)

Das passt im Groben. Ich hab aber noch ein paar zusätzliche Trails im Programm (wenn ich sie alle finde ).


----------



## Phil88 (26. November 2009)

planst du jetzt für samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## rossi-v (26. November 2009)

Ich melde mich noch, falls ich Zeit haben sollte.


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2009)

Ups das hab ich vergessen. Im Moment sieht es erstmal nach Samstag aus da ist die Wettervorhersage besser.


----------



## Phil88 (26. November 2009)

ich denke mal dann bin ich dabei 

wann ist abfahrt? und wo?


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2009)

Das hab ich aber reingeschrieben  11 Uhr (bzw. die Bahn kommt um 11.05) am Bahnhof Baden-Baden.


----------



## matou (27. November 2009)

In BadeBade bin ich nicht mit dabei.

Ab Morgen ist die Bergbahn in BaWiba wieder offen. Das heißt ich werde dort gegen Mittag eine Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat - einfach kurz melden.

Gruss René


----------



## Phil88 (27. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das hab ich aber reingeschrieben  11 Uhr (bzw. die Bahn kommt um 11.05) am Bahnhof Baden-Baden.



ok jetzt hab ich mich doof ausgedrückt 
meinte wo und wann die bahn abfährt


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2009)

10:18 Ettlingen Stadt bzw. 10:38 Karlsruhe Hbf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (27. November 2009)

alles klar, dann steig ich um 10:21 in neuwiesenreben in die S1 dazu


----------



## Osama bin biken (27. November 2009)

Hey Eike und Co,
bin mal wieder im land, habe aber Samstag keine Zeit - werde ev. Sonntag was veranstalten. 
Kleine Ankündigung: Eventuell kommt die Allgäu Connection - bei passendem Wetter - 12/13.12 zum x-mas biken mit nach Baden. Tobi und Co... Gäste willkommen.....
Hab jetzt mein neues Bike - 12,88kg mit pedalen bei 160mm vorne und hinten....

Grüße Osama bin Benny


----------



## iTom (27. November 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Hey Eike und Co,
> bin mal wieder im land, habe aber Samstag keine Zeit - werde ev. Sonntag was veranstalten.
> Kleine Ankündigung: Eventuell kommt die Allgäu Connection - bei passendem Wetter - 12/13.12 zum x-mas biken mit nach Baden. Tobi und Co... Gäste willkommen.....
> Hab jetzt mein neues Bike - 12,88kg mit pedalen bei 160mm vorne und hinten....
> ...



Pedale


----------



## Eike. (28. November 2009)

Servus Benny

Unter 13kg geht ja mal gar nicht, wo kommen wir denn da hin??? Morgen gehts bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht aber übernächstes Wochenende hab ich mir notiert, wenn ihr da was macht sag bitte Bescheid. Bei Interesse könnte ich euch auch den Besame Mucho zeigen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. November 2009)

Fahre morgen in 9.30 in Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz ab. Geplant Gimmeldingen-Lambrechtskreuz-Weinbiet-evtl. noch Stabenberg-Gimmeldingen.

Am Auto spätestens 12.30.

Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## wookie (29. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... aber übernächstes Wochenende ...



Nikolausi-Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. November 2009)

Das ist doch schon nächstes WE.


----------



## Messerharry (1. Dezember 2009)

´s WE kommt, geht was   


____________________________________
Verkaufe Cannondale SV 700 SX mit Lefty in L


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

